# Real Housewives of NEW JERSEY (RHoNJ)



## Swanky

Fresh thread!
Previous thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/real-housewives-of-new-jersey-rhonj-619993.html


----------



## Love Of My Life

Melissa is a sh*t stirrer besides being extremely dysfunctional. There is a meanness
under that "angelic " smile. 

She knows Tre & Joe are struggling to gain some kind of healthy brother
& sister relationship. 

Like Dr V. says, they need one on one time together...

Melissa, why can't you just step back & let them try & find their way..

Why sabotage that?? Is she so jealous & insecure??


----------



## Swanky

She is... but Tre is doing enough damage herself. She takes no responsibility.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She is... but Tre is doing enough damage herself. She takes no responsibility.


 

  Agree.. Tre does not take responsibility but doesn't have
  too much emotional depth either...

  But she seems to be listening/talking to Caroline who is
  trying to get through to her & explaining both sides of the
  coin...


----------



## pixiejenna

Cause I can't quote the old thread since it's closed 

_*DivineMissM*_  ITA it's because she was a stripper. THey are old school and being a stripper is something that would really offend them. Also I think how their whole relationship started wasn't it said that the only reason why Mel started dating Joe was because she wanted to get married & settle down and her ex had no desire to do so, supposedly she still saw him while dating Joe. Also wasn't Joe dating a few girls at the time and he had to settle down with Mel because she got pregnant?



I think Tree & her bro both don't want to take any responsibility for their actions. I think it's a case of them being two peas in a pod, they are both being stubborn and don't want to admit to any wrong doing because of their pride.


----------



## GoGlam

.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Cause I can't quote the old thread since it's closed
> 
> _*DivineMissM*_  ITA it's because she was a stripper. THey are old school and being a stripper is something that would really offend them. Also I think how their whole relationship started wasn't it said that the only reason why Mel started dating Joe was because she wanted to get married & settle down and her ex had no desire to do so, supposedly she still saw him while dating Joe. Also wasn't Joe dating a few girls at the time and he had to settle down with Mel because she got pregnant?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tree & her bro both don't want to take any responsibility for their actions. I think it's a case of them being two peas in a pod, they are both being stubborn and don't want to admit to any wrong doing because of their pride.



 And maybe that's how they dealt with things when they were younger at home - never take responsibility  and blame the other one.


----------



## DivineMissM

I just saw this video and thought of Joe Gorga.  

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6902998/bald-to-badass-in-two-easy-steps


----------



## pixiejenna

DivineMissM said:


> I just saw this video and thought of Joe Gorga.
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6902998/bald-to-badass-in-two-easy-steps



LOL somehow I don't think he'd shave his head he's too vain. He'd rather just hid his shame under stupid skull caps. Which actually makes the problem worse because your cutting of circulation to the scalp when you wear a hat 24/7.


----------



## NYC BAP

Sorry I'm just catching up on my DVr. Why would Melissa run and give Joe back his hat after the fight? So no one can see his balding hair???


----------



## lulilu

NYC BAP said:


> Sorry I'm just catching up on my DVr. Why would Melissa run and give Joe back his hat after the fight? So no one can see his balding hair???



no, it was so no one would see his spray-on hair.


----------



## legaldiva

^ so sad.


----------



## Longchamp

lulilu said:


> no, it was so no one would see his spray-on hair.


 
:giggles::giggles:


----------



## Graw

Melissa is not happy Caroline agreed agreed with Tre.  Melissa was over the top "Let me kiss your ring.  You are the Queen." She was being sarcastic.


----------



## Longchamp

Oh no Tre, you look.   Did she pronounce interpreted correctly?

Nip it in the butt..


----------



## Longchamp

Can't wait... Get Juicy's wordly opinion.


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> Oh no Tre, you look.   Did she pronounce interpreted correctly?
> 
> Nip it in the butt..



She is going to be on Watch what happens live tonight, I am sure Andy will bring that up, if they have time.


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks, yes must watch.


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> Can't wait... Get Juicy's wordly opinion.



Melissa just said she tried to break it up.  I'm surprised Juicy didn't say - no you scratched me.


----------



## Longchamp

Yes. 

Don't they hate each other because the Gorgas put the parents on the street by selling parents house to make money?


----------



## MAGJES

Rich is gross. Yuck.


----------



## NYC BAP

melissa is so phony


----------



## Graw

MAGJES said:


> Rich is gross. Yuck.



+1 He is lewd

I can not believe Kathy is upset she didn't meet with Dr. V and Tre.  I am happy that she did address it afterwards.

They should find Rosie a partner if she doesn't already have one!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Get yourself a cup of coffee or popcorn for this read. A breakdown (allegedly) of all the NJ housewives and supporting cast

http://friendlydish.com/2013/07/26/...-new-jersey-expose-all-is-revealed-explained/


----------



## Graw

NYC BAP said:


> melissa is so phony



Always has been.  

Rich is such a trouble stirrer and of all places while they are on the ice fishing? Not a great idea!  

You think we should be leaving the girls alone this long?

Who do you think won the fight between Poison and Juicy? 

He wants the Joe's to fight.  Then no one would focus on him being a lewd husband.


----------



## Longchamp

Rich


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Rosie unable to be without a glass in her hand?


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> Is Rosie unable to be without a glass in her hand?



Did you see the "coffee cup" of alcohol Rosie had on the ice?


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Get yourself a cup of coffee or popcorn for this read. A breakdown (allegedly) of all the NJ housewives and supporting cast
> 
> http://friendlydish.com/2013/07/26/...-new-jersey-expose-all-is-revealed-explained/




So the house rumor and making the parents homeless has some truth.

Only new item...what are Kathy and rich being sued for?  Rich's skanky humor?


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> Rich



Why would anyone want to know that he has seen Rosie's lady part or that she has an afro below? 

You know, he loves women.  Loves women! I hope its all words and he doesn't act on it.


----------



## sgj99

NYC BAP said:


> Sorry I'm just catching up on my DVr. Why would Melissa run and give Joe back his hat after the fight? So no one can see his balding hair???



i'm just catching up on past episodes and noticed that also ... that was so bizarre.



lulilu said:


> no, it was so no one would see his spray-on hair.



holy cow!  is that what the "black stuff" was they all kept mentioning that was all over them?



MAGJES said:


> Rich is gross. Yuck.



he is truly disgusting.


----------



## Longchamp

Oh just read the Exxon part.


----------



## MAGJES

Still grossed out. Ewwww Rich.


----------



## Pinkcooper

DC-Cutie said:


> Get yourself a cup of coffee or popcorn for this read. A breakdown (allegedly) of all the NJ housewives and supporting cast
> 
> http://friendlydish.com/2013/07/26/...-new-jersey-expose-all-is-revealed-explained/



If this is all true, I feel horrible thinking Teresa was a monster!! I can't believe gorga would do that to his parents no wonder they disowned his poison ***!


----------



## Graw

Rich grabbing and holding Rosie's breast and then prolonged squeezing? That was disgusting.


----------



## AECornell

I'm not seeing any profound breakthroughs in this epsisode. Juicy could give a $h*t about the whole thing, and the only one who seems genuinely interested in working things out is Teresa. Melissa seemed nonchalant about it, and Joey just seemed exhausted with the whole thing.


----------



## shoegal

Not sure who has the most unattractive crying face - Kim K or Teresa? Mhmmm


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Get yourself a cup of coffee or popcorn for this read. A breakdown (allegedly) of all the NJ housewives and supporting cast
> 
> http://friendlydish.com/2013/07/26/...-new-jersey-expose-all-is-revealed-explained/


 Thanks for the article.  Confirms Jac  and Melissa .

Only sane one is Juicy.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

I'm glad juicy told Tre he didnt want to hear it. Finally some sanity. Either forgive and move on, or don't be quiet about it.


----------



## AECornell

Instead I had bourbon/coke and popcorn... which I think was a better choice for that read! I literally read it for 15 minutes! I read it from the perspective of a pissed off friend with dirt on everyone, who can't figure out whose side they're on.



DC-Cutie said:


> Get yourself a cup of coffee or popcorn for this read. A breakdown (allegedly) of all the NJ housewives and supporting cast
> 
> http://friendlydish.com/2013/07/26/...-new-jersey-expose-all-is-revealed-explained/


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> Instead I had bourbon/coke and popcorn... which I think was a better choice for that read! I literally read it for 15 minutes! I read it from the perspective of a pissed off friend with dirt on everyone, who can't figure out whose side they're on.



Right!  This has to be the most neutral gossip I've ever read about the housewives. Nobody is safe


----------



## NYC BAP

Graw said:


> Rich grabbing and holding Rosie's breast and then prolonged squeezing? That was disgusting.


Nasty, He (Rich) is always lusting or making comments about other woman.

Not sure why Kathy puts up with it, cause he does it in her face


----------



## DivineMissM

Graw said:


> Melissa just said she tried to break it up.  I'm surprised Juicy didn't say - no you scratched me.



That b**ch didn't try to break up damn thing.  She was in the middle of it fighting right along with those dudes.  So trashy.



Longchamp said:


> Thanks for the article.  Confirms Jac  and Melissa .
> 
> Only sane one is Juicy.



ROFL  Who'da thunk it!?  


I'm only a few minutes in, and Melissa already has my blood boiling.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Get yourself a cup of coffee or popcorn for this read. A breakdown (allegedly) of all the NJ housewives and supporting cast
> 
> http://friendlydish.com/2013/07/26/...-new-jersey-expose-all-is-revealed-explained/



You just can't make this kind of stuff up! I would believe 90% of it, with about 10% being more or less heresay


----------



## AECornell

Maybe an ex PA from the show? I wonder who it is...



DC-Cutie said:


> Right!  This has to be the most neutral gossip I've ever read about the housewives. Nobody is safe


----------



## GoGlam

DivineMissM said:


> That b**ch didn't try to break up damn thing.  She was in the middle of it fighting right along with those dudes.  So trashy.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL  Who'da thunk it!?
> 
> 
> I'm only a few minutes in, and Melissa already has my blood boiling.



Yep Melissa was fighting Juicy herself!


----------



## Graw

NYC BAP said:


> Nasty, He (Rich) is always lusting or making comments about other woman.
> 
> Not sure why Kathy puts up with it, cause he does it in her face



I was not surprised to read rumors that he cheated, maybe it is false, but his behavior suggests it might be true.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't care about anything other than the fact that Joe Gorga is wearing a Poison sweatshirt. I'm guessing he thinks it's clever but really all I can think of is Bret Micheals.


----------



## sgj99

Rich is way too interested in getting Rosie set-up with a woman - i'm sure he thinks he'll be invited into the fun, at the very least watch.  with each episode he disgusts me more and more.

and Kathie, poor, poor Kathie - she's just such an afterthought to everyone.  the only time anyone thought about her was during the tussle of the Joe's and to make sure she didn't get sucker punched since she'd just had her nose done.  i'd like to see her grow a spine and shut Richie down (but i don't think that will happen).


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> Rich is way too interested in getting Rosie set-up with a woman - i'm sure he thinks *he'll be invited into the fun,* at the very least watch.  with each episode he disgusts me more and more.
> 
> I agree
> 
> and Kathie, poor, poor Kathie - she's just such an afterthought to everyone.  the only time anyone thought about her was during the tussle of the Joe's and to make sure she didn't get sucker punched since she'd just had her nose done.  i'd like to see her grow a spine and shut Richie down (but i don't think that will happen).



That is why Rich married her, she is passive and he can do whatever he pleases.


----------



## pixiejenna

Graw said:


> Melissa just said she tried to break it up.  I'm surprised Juicy didn't say - no you scratched me.


Juicy seems to be "over" all of it like he's checked out of the feud. I think he's smart enough to know if he points out the fact that Mel was fighting dirty it would just stretch out the time spent with Dr. V and he want's it to be over asap. 




DC-Cutie said:


> Get yourself a cup of coffee or popcorn for this read. A breakdown (allegedly) of all the NJ housewives and supporting cast
> 
> http://friendlydish.com/2013/07/26/...-new-jersey-expose-all-is-revealed-explained/



Wow like the others said this is surprisingly neutral and outs most of them. If this is true it's no wonder Tarzan has no relationship with his parents he royally effed up. It makes me respect Tree even more, considering she had such major dirt on him & his wife she could have outed them and didn't.



Graw said:


> Rich grabbing and holding Rosie's breast and then prolonged squeezing? That was disgusting.



OMG this made me want to gag! It was VERY uncomfortable to watch Rich molesting Rosie. He just gets sleazier and sleazier every eppy, not to mention he's clearly a big sh*t stirrer. They just had a big break threw and he's already trying to pit the Joe's against each other.



AECornell said:


> I'm not seeing any profound breakthroughs in this epsisode. Juicy could give a $h*t about the whole thing, and the only one who seems genuinely interested in working things out is Teresa. Melissa seemed nonchalant about it, and Joey just seemed exhausted with the whole thing.



Juicy is totally over it I think he's tired of the BS & drama and is tired of being drawn into it. Melissa seemed like she was beaten. She was very resistant in the beginning with Dr.V and by the end she realzied she can't win this one. I think that's why she was drinking so much while Tree & Kathy were cooking. She was drinking her sorrows away
over the loss and well obviously avoiding working/cooking. 



shoegal said:


> Not sure who has the most unattractive crying face - Kim K or Teresa? Mhmmm



I vote for Kim! At least Tree looks human and can move her face when crying.


----------



## buzzytoes

Tre looks freakishly orange on WWHL. Like she just got done with a bodybuilding competition.


----------



## DivineMissM

buzzytoes said:


> Tre looks freakishly orange on WWHL. Like she just got done with a bodybuilding competition.



I was thinking that too.  Yikes.  Lay off Tre!


----------



## AECornell

She looks brown to me. I don't know if its my color settings on my tv, but she definitely looks brown.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tre should think about investing in some toastmaster classes.


----------



## Graw

buzzytoes said:


> Tre looks freakishly orange on WWHL. Like she just got done with a bodybuilding competition.





DivineMissM said:


> I was thinking that too.  Yikes.  Lay off Tre!





AECornell said:


> She looks brown to me. I don't know if its my color settings on my tv, but she definitely looks brown.



Her tan is intense, she looks brown.  I don't think she uses sunblock at all.  I hope she puts it on her kids to protect them.  I guess she was out in the heatwave last week.


----------



## Longchamp

I'm bored.  I expected more drama on this WWHL, not a semi lovefest.


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> I'm bored.  I expected more drama on this WWHL, not a semi lovefest.



Andy tried.  Tre and Dr. V aren't biting.


----------



## Graw

Dr. V your father is too old to have arguments on facebook!  She needs to counsel him immediately.


----------



## Longchamp

Tre I love you girl, but I think my dog has larger vocabulary than you.

Stop ragging on cray cray Melissa, put her on ignore.


----------



## buzzytoes

AECornell said:


> She looks brown to me. I don't know if its my color settings on my tv, but she definitely looks brown.


 
Her chest looks brown and mostly natural but her arms look weird. Guess that must be her natural color but dang she needs to use some sunblock.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> Tre should think about investing in some toastmaster classes.



For sure.  I know some people think she's dumb, but I don't.  I think she just has a hard time expressing what she wants to say because she's not confident.  She's always trying to clarify her thoughts, and elaborate when it's not needed.


----------



## buzzytoes

It's like she's got ADD inside her head - you can tell when she has another thought because she will stop in the middle of her sentence.


----------



## Longchamp

Gum????


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> Tre I love you girl, but I think my dog has larger vocabulary than you.
> 
> Stop ragging on cray cray Melissa, put her on ignore.



Sometimes it seems as if English is her 3rd or 4th language!  Articulate - no,  genuine - yes!


----------



## pixiejenna

Tree's face & chest looked like a fairly natural tan her arms and legs were oompa loompha. When her palms were facing outward they were very light so clearly she didn't do this faux tan job someone else did it for her, they should be fired lol. Unless she was going for a ombree tan start out light on the top and the further down the body the darker you get lol. 

I just had another epiphany after watching the beginning of the last eppy when Tarzan charged Juicy. If that blog post is true, it explains why Juicy flipped out on Tarzan calling his sister scum after what he did to his own parents.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Get yourself a cup of coffee or popcorn for this read. A breakdown (allegedly) of all the NJ housewives and supporting cast
> 
> http://friendlydish.com/2013/07/26/...-new-jersey-expose-all-is-revealed-explained/



Damn, Cutie. This was straight out, the largest cup of tea ever!
I'll subscribe.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

DC-Cutie said:


> Get yourself a cup of coffee or popcorn for this read. A breakdown (allegedly) of all the NJ housewives and supporting cast
> 
> http://friendlydish.com/2013/07/26/...-new-jersey-expose-all-is-revealed-explained/



That was definitely one hell of a read. It definitely would explain the animosity.


----------



## Michele26

[FONT=&quot]Teresa's at the Jersey shore at their house every weekend; her natural skin tone is olive so she tans very easily. My mother has olive skin and she gets a gorgeous tan just by going out in her garden. I think Teresa's tan is natural.[/FONT]


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Right!  This has to be the most neutral gossip I've ever read about the housewives. Nobody is safe


 
Thanks for posting that. It made a lot of sense to me about how they edited Melissa a bit nicer for her first 2 seasons only to turn on her this season. They all seem to be even more shady than I thought.


----------



## Michele26

Its very rare for an Italian son to essentially take his parents home without their knowledge and use it to benefit his own financial gain.  Teresa could have outed her brother long ago.  I always thought Teresa really loved her parents, whereas Joe (her brother) was willing to live without seeing them on a regular basis. 

  On WWHL Teresa mentioned the last blog she wrote on Bravo was very positive, and Melissas wasnt. Teresa said she phoned Melissa and asked her why she wrote those things? She thought they were in a good place now and why would Melissa do that? Melissa told her she wrote the blog as she watched the episode and reacted; and in essence not to make a big thing of what she wrote. 

  I hope Teresa wants peace in the family more than she wants to be right about Melissa.


----------



## limom

Michele26 said:


> Its very rare for an Italian son to essentially take his parents home without their knowledge and use it to benefit his own financial gain.  Teresa could have outed her brother long ago.  I always thought Teresa really loved her parents, whereas Joe (her brother) was willing to live without seeing them on a regular basis.
> 
> On WWHL Teresa mentioned the last blog she wrote on Bravo was very positive, and Melissas wasnt. Teresa said she phoned Melissa and asked her why she wrote those things? She thought they were in a good place now and why would Melissa do that? Melissa told her she wrote the blog as she watched the episode and reacted; and in essence not to make a big thing of what she wrote.
> 
> I hope Teresa wants peace in the family more than she wants to be right about Melissa.



I am having a hard time believing that he would take his parent's house.
Did he buy the house for them and then let the bank foreclose on him?
So many questions???


----------



## missyb

I live here in NJ close to all this craziness and I have heard that they lost their house because of their son Joe and their house at the shore is nothing fabulous at all not in a good area. Joe got a shady loan on that way more then its worth to use that cash for the mansion.


----------



## limom

missyb said:


> I live here in NJ close to all this craziness and I have heard that they lost their house because of their son Joe and their house at the shore is nothing fabulous at all not in a good area. Joe got a shady loan on that way more then its worth to use that cash for the mansion.



Wow, what a loser!
I guess they could be a power stripper couple.


----------



## KathyB

limom said:


> I am having a hard time believing that he would take his parent's house.
> *Did he buy the house for them and then let the bank foreclose on him?*
> So many questions???



That's what I'm wondering, too.  The property would have to be in his name in order for him to use it as collateral -- legal or otherwise.


----------



## PinkDoll85

KathyB said:


> That's what I'm wondering, too.  The property would have to be in his name in order for him to use it as collateral -- legal or otherwise.



Just speculating. All he would have needed to do is ask his parents to add his name. My parents would do it for me. But I would also give my house up before I made my parents homeless.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Not looking good for juicy and tre

Feds announced Monday afternoon that Teresa Giudice, 41, and her husband, Giuseppe &#8220;Joe&#8221; Giudice, 43, were charged with conspiracy to defraud lenders and illegally obtain mortgages and other loans as well as allegedly hiding assets and income during a bankruptcy case, New Jersey's U.S. Attorney Paul J. Fishman announced in a statement.

The couple, both of Towaco, N.J., were charged with conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud, bank fraud, making false statements on loan applications and bankruptcy fraud in a 39-count indictment returned today by a federal grand jury.

The indictment also charges Joe Giudice with failure to file tax returns for tax years 2004 through 2008, a period during which he allegedly earned nearly $1 million.

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/...sa-Giudice-husband-charged-in-conspiracy.html


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Not looking good for juicy and tre
> 
> Feds announced Monday afternoon that Teresa Giudice, 41, and her husband, Giuseppe Joe Giudice, 43, were charged with conspiracy to defraud lenders and illegally obtain mortgages and other loans as well as allegedly hiding assets and income during a bankruptcy case, New Jersey's U.S. Attorney Paul J. Fishman announced in a statement.
> 
> The couple, both of Towaco, N.J., were charged with conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud, bank fraud, making false statements on loan applications and bankruptcy fraud in a 39-count indictment returned today by a federal grand jury.
> 
> The indictment also charges Joe Giudice with failure to file tax returns for tax years 2004 through 2008, a period during which he allegedly earned nearly $1 million.
> 
> http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/...sa-Giudice-husband-charged-in-conspiracy.html



For real?
They were both charged? Teresa is the ride or die chick, too.


----------



## afcgirl

^^^ Wow, she is in a lot of trouble.  Yikes!  I bet she turns on Juicy and claims innocent spouse to avoid jail time.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow that is some serious stuff.


----------



## sasha671

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/20..._joe_giudice_charged_with_fraud_feds_say.html


----------



## sasha671

I wonder if Giudices knew this was coming today. Teresa was on WWHL yesterday. All fun and games.


----------



## limom

sasha671 said:


> I wonder if Giudices knew this was coming today. Teresa was on WWHL yesterday. All fun and games.



I wonder too. How did they think they could do their misdeeds on Cable TV?
The IRS doesn't play.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> Not looking good for juicy and tre
> 
> Feds announced Monday afternoon that Teresa Giudice, 41, and her husband, Giuseppe Joe Giudice, 43, were charged with conspiracy to defraud lenders and illegally obtain mortgages and other loans as well as allegedly hiding assets and income during a bankruptcy case, New Jersey's U.S. Attorney Paul J. Fishman announced in a statement.
> 
> The couple, both of Towaco, N.J., were charged with conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud, bank fraud, making false statements on loan applications and bankruptcy fraud in a 39-count indictment returned today by a federal grand jury.
> 
> The indictment also charges Joe Giudice with failure to file tax returns for tax years 2004 through 2008, a period during which he allegedly earned nearly $1 million.
> 
> http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/...sa-Giudice-husband-charged-in-conspiracy.html



Sad, but if you do the crime you do the time.  I hope they receive a fair punishment and not a harsh or outrageous penalty because they are on reality tv.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> Sad, but if you do the crime you do the time.  I hope they receive a fair punishment and not a harsh or outrageous penalty because they are on reality tv.



They did not pay taxes from 2004 thru 2008. Did they think they could getaway without paying?
Who will take care of the girls? Melissa and Jo G?


----------



## missyb

They are all shady I wouldn't be surprised if Melissa and joe are next. They have a 2,700,000 mortgage on their beach house that is worth maybe $500k on a good day. This mortgage was just taken out last year-they are desperate for money.


----------



## Graw

sasha671 said:


> I wonder if Giudices knew this was coming today. Teresa was on WWHL yesterday. All fun and games.



Hmm, I would not be surprised if Andy didn't make the call to ask if they could film their reaction, knowing this is something anyone would want off camera.


----------



## KathyB

PinkDoll85 said:


> Just speculating. All he would have needed to do is ask his parents to add his name. My parents would do it for me. But I would also give my house up before I made my parents homeless.



Even if his parents agreed to add his name to the title deed, I believe they would still have to give their consent (in writing) in order for him to use the property for collateral.


----------



## KathyB

Graw said:


> Sad, but if you do the crime you do the time.  I hope they receive a fair punishment and not a harsh or outrageous penalty because they are on reality tv.



I feel bad for their children.  If both their parents go to jail, will temporary custody go to the next of kin?  Would that be Joe Gorga, her parents or Juicy's parents?


----------



## Graw

KathyB said:


> I feel bad for their children.  If both their parents go to jail, will temporary custody go to the next of kin?  Would that be Joe Gorga, her parents or Juicy's parents?



Tre would be better off putting her kids in boarding school and 24 day care then leaving them with Melissa.  She is manipulative and will always mention taking care of her nieces while she and her husband - went to jail. 

It is sad that Tre doesn't have a single "friend."  If she had to give/allow someone to watch her children it would be Caroline.  Caroline is loyal and understands being a mother, she would not let Melissa poison Tre's children or hold it over her head forever.


----------



## NYCBelle

sasha671 said:


> I wonder if Giudices knew this was coming today. Teresa was on WWHL yesterday. All fun and games.



You know Tre lives in a fantasy world of denial


----------



## KathyB

limom said:


> I wonder too. How did they think they could do their misdeeds on Cable TV?
> The IRS doesn't play.



....and they CERTAINLY don't care if you're on a hit reality TV show!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

I have a feeling she won't do time but I def think he will esp with these other unrelated charges he has. Maybe he'll take the fall for it so she won't have to do time.


----------



## Bentley1

Meh, highly doubt Teresa will do any time.  

I forsee big fines and possible prison time for Joe.


----------



## KathyB

Bentley1 said:


> Meh, highly doubt Teresa will do any time.
> 
> I forsee big fines and possible prison time for Joe.



I don't know.....considering how high profile the Guidice's are, the amount of money involved, the charges and the fact that Teresa is probably the major breadwinner at this point, the Judge may do more than give her a slap on the wrist.  He may try to make an example out of her to say that just because you're a celebrity, doesn't mean you're above the law.  Her only saving grace will be their four minor children.


----------



## ShoreGrl

limom said:


> They did not pay taxes from 2004 thru 2008. Did they think they could getaway without paying?
> Who will take care of the girls? Melissa and Jo G?



Seriously! Who signs up to be on a reality show and goes around flaunting tons of cash when they don't pay income tax??  

They're also saying she didn't report her income from the show. 

These two are just dumb and dumber.


----------



## DC-Cutie

There are 3 people you don't mess with: the I, The R and the S

I only feel sorry for the children. Gia is sharp as a tack and knows when she's being BS'd.  

But, I'd kill to be at the court proceedings to hear Tre 'talk' her way through this mess. If her attorney knows better, she shouldn't speak at all.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Greedy Wife Prison Life..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just announced that Tre & Joe have been indicted on federal fraud charges with 39 counts of bank fraud,
bankruptucy fraud & tax fraud..  Mamma Mia...

Bravo is making no comment at this time


----------



## zippie

They are such low life scum.  I have NO sympathy for these posers.


----------



## PJ86

Poor Gia.  School in the Fall is going to be tough.  It must have been hard enough with the fighting on the shows, but can you imagine the teasing about both parents going to jail.


----------



## Love Of My Life

PJ86 said:


> Poor Gia.  School in the Fall is going to be tough.  It must have been hard enough with the fighting on the shows, but can you imagine the teasing about both parents going to jail.


 

Perhaps they should have thought about that before they allegedly cheated!!

There is an old saying " Children pay for the sins of their parents"..

I would be very surprised if they walk away from a jail sentence..

The fines alone are staggering...


----------



## lulilu

sasha671 said:


> I wonder if Giudices knew this was coming today. Teresa was on WWHL yesterday. All fun and games.



The US attorney issues target letters to people who are going to be indicted.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Today is a most difficult day for our family," she said. "I support Joe and, as a wonderful husband and father, I know he wants only the best for our lovely daughters and me. I am committed to my family and intend to maintain our lives in the best way possible, which includes continuing my career. As a result, I am hopeful that we will resolve this matter with the Government as quickly as possible."


Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...charged-fraud-article-1.1411803#ixzz2aU4zlWsj

Find it interesting, says she supports Joe and intends to maintain their lives in the best way possible...

Did I misinterpret that or is Joe under the bus solely because T is not claiming any responsibility in any of this. Not good either way.


----------



## pixiejenna

Graw said:


> Tre would be better off putting her kids in boarding school and 24 day care then leaving them with Melissa.  She is manipulative and will always mention taking care of her nieces while she and her husband - went to jail.
> 
> It is sad that Tre doesn't have a single "friend."*  If she had to give/allow someone to watch her children it would be Caroline.  Caroline is loyal and understands being a mother, she would not let Melissa poison Tre's children or hold it over her head forever*.



I don't think Caroline would want to watch Trees 4 girls lol. 




NYCBelle said:


> I have a feeling she won't do time but I def think he will esp with these other unrelated charges he has. Maybe he'll take the fall for it so she won't have to do time.



I have that feeling too, esp since she's released a statement saying she supports her hubby. I think he'll take the fall since he already has other charges against him already. Tree will be able to stay home & take care of the kids.


----------



## sgj99

wow, 39 federal indictments ... you don't mess with the big boys.


----------



## DivineMissM

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Greedy Wife Prison Life..







hotshot said:


> Just announced that Tre & Joe have been indicted on federal fraud charges with 39 counts of bank fraud,
> bankruptucy fraud & tax fraud..  Mamma Mia...
> 
> Bravo is making no comment at this time



Damn!


----------



## TokyoBound

Sorry to go back to a topic from a few pages, ago, but I'm confused about the elder Gorga's house situation.  The article made it sound like the home was all paid off, but little Joe took a dirty loan out on it that he couldn't repay - is that the situation?  And if little Joe wasn't able to pay back a loan shark, how on earth is he still alive, or have use of his legs?

I was bummed to hear about how Chris dumped his fiance because he knocked up Jacqueline with whom he was cheating.  I thought he was one of the good (or the least icky?) of all the NJ men.  Also, has it ever been confirmed that Jac stripped or escorted in Vegas?  

Albert scares the shizz out of me.  He definitely seems like the type who knows someone who can make you disappear for good.


----------



## Jujuma

limom said:


> They did not pay taxes from 2004 thru 2008. Did they think they could getaway without paying?
> Who will take care of the girls? Melissa and Jo G?



And this is why our taxes in NJ are so high thank you very much. You have people like "them", can't even think of what to call them they're so low, not paying taxes, living extravagant lifestyles while we pay outrageous taxes to make up for their lack of payment.  Plus they make NJ the butt of all jokes by their low class behavior. I have no words.


----------



## Rondafaye

Theresa lives in denial -- all of that "I'll stand by my husband" stuff as if she was an innocent bystander and only in court only for moral support. She was indicted for falsifying jobs, complete with fake W-2s and pay stubs, and that's pretty serious.


----------



## limom

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/30/n...-husband-are-charged-with-fraud.html?hp&_r=1&
In 2009, she and her husband filed for bankruptcy.

If youve never been through it, God bless you, dont file! she wrote on her blog last year. Its a nightmare.

The nightmare grew worse on Monday.

Federal prosecutors charged the couple with mail and wire fraud, contending that they lied on their bankruptcy filings  as well as on numerous other bank documents and loan applications beginning more than a decade ago, according to a 39-count indictment in Federal District Court in New Jersey.

On the basis of those documents, the indictment says, the couple collected more than $4 million in loans from several institutions from 2001 to 2008. During that time, prosecutors said, the couple created false pay stubs and W-2 tax forms from phantom employers for Ms. Giudice, who was then unemployed, to facilitate the loans.

Ms. Giudice, 41, and her husband, Giuseppe Giudice, 43, who have four daughters and live in Towaco, N.J., began appearing on the reality show in 2009. The couple signed on for a second season for about $110,000 in compensation, according to the indictment, which they did not declare in the bankruptcy filings.

The reality, said Shantelle P. Kitchen, special agent with the Internal Revenue Service, is that this type of criminal conduct will not go undetected.

The indictment also claims that Mr. Giudice, who goes by Joe, failed to file taxes for five years beginning in 2004, a period in which he earned nearly $1 million. The couple are facing large fines and possible prison terms of up to 30 years.

Today is a most difficult day for our family, Ms. Giudice said on Monday in a statement. I am hopeful that we will resolve this matter with the government as quickly as possible.

A lawyer for Ms. Giudice said that she would plead not guilty at a hearing in Newark on Tuesday.

Mr. Giudice will also plead not guilty, said Miles Feinstein, who is representing him both in this case and in one in which he was indicted in state court on charges of using false documents to get a drivers license.

The Real Housewives of New Jersey made its debut at roughly the nadir of the financial crisis, and the couples money troubles and debt difficulties provided timely fodder for other members of the cast, as well as for gossip items. Their effort to climb out of debt ultimately led them to bankruptcy court.

There, prosecutors said, the increasingly public couple failed to disclose numerous avenues of income, including the true value of their earnings from the show.

In New Jersey, the indictment on Monday resonated both with the general thrust of reality television  where questionable behavior is a regular feature  and with a certain image of the state.

It fits a mold of New Jersey reality, which is often associated with corruption, both fictional and not, said Jack Z. Bratich, a Rutgers University professor who has written about reality television. It might not be a massive surprise to the public that this goes on."

The Real Housewives of New Jersey is not the only such show on which Ms. Giudice has appeared.

She was on Celebrity Apprentice in 2012, where, according to her Web site, she showcased her business savvy.


----------



## sasha671

Juicy is on the local news on TV here in NY. The showed him going to court this morning. His mom by his side. Didnt see Teresa.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Didn't Richard Hatch go to prison for realty tv show earnings tax evasion?


----------



## mzkyie

I think Caroline will be right this time. Teresa will divorce him and become the _strong single mother._ In the statement posted above she took no ownership and all but threw Juicy Joe under the bus.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sasha671 said:


> Juicy is on the local news on TV here in NY. The showed him going to court this morning. His mom by his side. Didnt see Teresa.



The clip I saw just showed him and tre, he got upset with the cameraman and pushed him or the camera (couldn't tell which one).


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Please let them throw the book at them, at the very least, Joe. Can't stand that scum bag.


----------



## NYCBelle

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Please let them throw the book at them, at the very least, Joe. Can't stand that scum bag.



Yeah let's see what his d-bag attitude will get him in jail


----------



## xobellavidaxo

TokyoBound said:


> Sorry to go back to a topic from a few pages, ago, but I'm confused about the elder Gorga's house situation.  The article made it sound like the home was all paid off, but little Joe took a dirty loan out on it that he couldn't repay - is that the situation?  And if little Joe wasn't able to pay back a loan shark, how on earth is he still alive, or have use of his legs?
> 
> I was bummed to hear about how Chris dumped his fiance because he knocked up Jacqueline with whom he was cheating.  I thought he was one of the good (or the least icky?) of all the NJ men.  Also, has it ever been confirmed that Jac stripped or escorted in Vegas?
> 
> Albert scares the shizz out of me.  He definitely seems like the type who knows someone who can make you disappear for good.



He couldn't pay back the loan sharks so they took his parents home, I'm sure he still owes a LOT of money, not sure if it is in the same article that's been linked in this thread but according to that same source (different forum) he's burned a lot of bridges and has angered many people originally introduced to him him by Juicy, ex; the mansion he built was supposed to be sold, he never sold it and went on national tv describing it at his personal home, all of those contractors that built the home don't get paid until the home sells. Gorga had no intention of selling the home, thus no intention of ever paying the contractors. It's only a matter of time for Gorga....they say Juicy is the connected one....I wonder if he's been keeping Gorga safe. Then he went and built Melissa that recording studio owing all those contractors...... Ugh...I swear his wife will be the end of him


----------



## NYCBelle

Teresa and Joe Giudice have just left court!

In the brief hearing, which lasted about an hour, both Real Housewives of New Jersey stars pleaded Not Guilty. The couple was released on $500,000 unsecured bail bonds EACH by a federal judge!

Per the terms: Teresa and Joe "must surrender their passports and they are not allowed to leave New York or New Jersey until their next hearing, which is scheduled for Aug. 14."

The hearing also revealed that Joe is not a legal U.S. Citizen despite being married to Teresa for 15 years. Joe was born in Italy and will have to submit to drug testing. Teresa will not.

A witness tells Us Weekly Teresa and Joe were "very solemn" during the hearing, but there were "no tears" and their demeanor was "very professional." 

http://www.realitytea.com/2013/07/30/teresa-joe-giudice-released-on-500000-bail-bond-in-fraud-case/


----------



## missyb

Joe and Theresa just left court and the prosecution announced that joe is not a American citizen but Italian which means its a long shot but he could be deported


----------



## coachariffic

After all this time how he is not a US citizen??


----------



## NYCBelle

coachariffic said:


> After all this time how he is not a US citizen??



Seriously! 

Didn't he go to DR with them?? You need a passport for that. Maybe his green card expired?


----------



## pursegrl12

NYCBelle said:


> Seriously!
> 
> Didn't he go to DR with them?? You need a passport for that. Maybe his green card expired?



maybe he also has a fake passport?


----------



## ShoreGrl

NYCBelle said:


> Seriously!
> 
> Didn't he go to DR with them?? You need a passport for that. Maybe his green card expired?



Very strange!

And why are they making him get drug tested?

ETA: Bail was $500k each? I wonder if the judge sees them as equally guilty?


----------



## NYCBelle

pursegrl12 said:


> maybe he also has a fake passport?



Yeah probably his brother's?


----------



## coachariffic

NYCBelle said:


> Seriously!
> 
> Didn't he go to DR with them?? You need a passport for that. Maybe his green card expired?



Didn't they also go to Italy? 

The whole lot of them over there are shady


----------



## NYCBelle

ShoreGrl said:


> Very strange!
> 
> And why are they making him get drug tested?
> 
> ETA: Bail was $500k each? I wonder if the judge sees them as equally guilty?



Doesn't say but maybe the drug testing is routine and part of the process? This is some serious stuff don't know how they won't do some kind of time


----------



## NYCBelle

coachariffic said:


> Didn't they also go to Italy?
> 
> The whole lot of them over there are shady



Exactly! So true. Oh man if they find out that he prob used his brother's passport or something he is in an even bigger hole!  But I'm thinking he was prob just a resident and it prob expired and he didn't renew


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> Seriously!
> 
> Didn't he go to DR with them?? You need a passport for that. Maybe his green card expired?


 


pursegrl12 said:


> maybe he also has a fake passport?


 
Wouldn't he have used his Italian passport?


----------



## coachariffic

NYCBelle said:


> Exactly! So true. Oh man if they find out that he prob used his brother's passport or something he is in an even bigger hole!  But I'm thinking he was prob just a resident and it prob expired and he didn't renew



Then with his criminal history he probably couldn't get citizenship


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Wouldn't he have used his Italian passport?



Oh yeah true too! I wonder if this is recent because they didn't say anything about his status when he got arrested for the fake driver's license


----------



## limom

xobellavidaxo said:


> He couldn't pay back the loan sharks so they took his parents home, I'm sure he still owes a LOT of money, not sure if it is in the same article that's been linked in this thread but according to that same source (different forum) he's burned a lot of bridges and has angered many people originally introduced to him him by Juicy, ex; the mansion he built was supposed to be sold, he never sold it and went on national tv describing it at his personal home, all of those contractors that built the home don't get paid until the home sells. Gorga had no intention of selling the home, thus no intention of ever paying the contractors. It's only a matter of time for Gorga....they say Juicy is the connected one....I wonder if he's been keeping Gorga safe. Then he went and built Melissa that recording studio owing all those contractors...... Ugh...I swear his wife will be the end of him



He is lucky to still be walking...


----------



## limom

coachariffic said:


> Then with his criminal history he probably couldn't get citizenship



Does he have prior convictions?
I am starting to believe the mob's rumors.


----------



## sasha671

Sassys said:


> Wouldn't he have used his Italian passport?



This. He probably has Italian passport and Green card. You can have green card forever and not apply for citizenship. ever.


----------



## limom

sasha671 said:


> This. He probably has Italian passport and Green card. You can have green card forever and not apply for citizenship. ever.



They are on the NEWS, right now.


----------



## Sassys

sasha671 said:


> This. He probably has Italian passport and Green card. You can have green card forever and not apply for citizenship. ever.


 
Right. My college ex was here on a student visa (from the caribbean) and would renew his passport all the time and never became a citizen.


----------



## NYCBelle

sasha671 said:


> This. He probably has Italian passport and Green card. You can have green card forever and not apply for citizenship. ever.



Very true. My dad is always renewing it although i tell him to just get it over with and become a citizen. My mom did the same then finally became one.


----------



## sasha671

Sassys said:


> Right. My college ex was here on a student visa (from the caribbean) and would renew his passport all the time and never became a citizen.



Exactly. Some countries frown on dual citizenship. Italy is not on of those (I have dual: Italian and US). But maybe he she didnt feel like applying. Legal residents have the same rights as citizens. Accept they cant vote. And I think cant apply for some federal jobs.


----------



## GoGlam

There are tax implications for being a citizen, especially dual citizen.  If he didn't file, it makes sense as to what they might say their case is.  A lot of US citizens renounce their citizenship when they have citizenship and are living elsewhere for tax reasons--I think it was 7-8,000 people last year alone.


----------



## sasha671

NYCBelle said:


> Very true. My dad is always renewing it although i tell him to just get it over with and become a citizen. My mom did the same then finally became one.



Tell him to do it soon before it costs $1000. when I applied application fee was about $100. I recently helped fill out forms for a friend and fee now is $750. Actually maybe more now, this was in 2012


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> There are tax implications for being a citizen, especially dual citizen.  If he didn't file, it makes sense as to what they might say their case is.  A lot of US citizens renounce their citizenship when they have citizenship and are living elsewhere for tax reasons--I think it was 7-8,000 people last year alone.



That is crap. He lives in the US and he has to pay taxes here. Point.Blank.Period.
It is not a pick and choose system.


----------



## sasha671

GoGlam said:


> There are tax implications for being a citizen, especially dual citizen.  If he didn't file, it makes sense as to what they might say their case is.  A lot of US citizens renounce their citizenship when they have citizenship and are living elsewhere for tax reasons--I think it was 7-8,000 people last year alone.



True, but it doesnt apply to Joe situation. Citizen or not: he makes money in the US ( I assume he has SS number) he has to pay taxes. No matter his legal status.


----------



## Sassys

I am curious to know if he has a legit social security number.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I am curious to know if he has a legit social security number.



The lawyer on Channel 7 said he could risk deporting. No mention of a SS number.
I think he has a social. He went to school and everything here.


----------



## GoGlam

sasha671 said:


> True, but it doesnt apply to Joe situation. Citizen or not: he makes money in the US ( I assume he has SS number) he has to pay taxes. No matter his legal status.



I know he has to pay taxes, but I imagine they will make a case for him not knowing bc they have an accountant and he's not a US citizen or something like that


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> They are on the NEWS, right now.


They made the CNN homepage also.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I know he has to pay taxes, but I imagine they will make a case for him not knowing bc they have an accountant and he's not a US citizen or something like that



Being a moron, is not a defense. LOL.
He was raised here. They have a tough case, imo.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> The lawyer on Channel 7 said he could risk deporting. No mention of a SS number.
> *I think he has a social. He went to school and everything here*.


 
Doesn't mean his SS# is legit. I found out my ex had a fake one and he got busted right after 9/11 when they were cracking down on non citizens (we broke up in 2000, so it did not concern me). He always paid taxes, but I later learned his Aunt had connections in the SS office. My ex came here when he was 16 for college (I met him when he was 20), I found out years later his SS# was "fake". Don't know what happened to him, he is 40 now.


----------



## sasha671

limom said:


> The lawyer on Channel 7 said he could risk deporting. No mention of a SS number.
> I think he has a social. He went to school and everything here.



Yes. And he had a driver's license (before he lost it). You need SS # nowadays to get driver license


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Being a moron, is not a defense. LOL.
> He was raised here. They have a tough case, imo.



Lol apparently it is because so many celebrities use the defense of their affairs being mismanaged by ____(insert manager, lawyer, accountant's name here) and get away with paying a fine


----------



## Sassys

sasha671 said:


> Yes. And he had a driver's license (before he lost it). You need SS # nowadays to get driver license


 
That is excatly how my ex got busted. DMV ran reports and his SS info did not match their records.


----------



## sasha671

GoGlam said:


> Lol apparently it is because so many celebrities use the defense of their affairs being mismanaged by ____(insert manager, lawyer, accountant's name here) and get away with paying a fine



Didnt Lauren Hill go away for tax evasion? Wesley Snipes? I can think of few more. i dont think you can get away with it. And these are not Dlisters like Giudices


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Lol apparently it is because so many celebrities use the defense of their affairs being mismanaged by ____(insert manager, lawyer, accountant's name here) and get away with paying a fine



Do you consider Juicy a celebrity?
I hope that Teresa is smart enough not to take the case for her man.


----------



## Sassys

If Joe is not a citizen, doesn't he automatically become one once he marries a citizen? Or, do you still have to file some sort of paperwork?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sasha671 said:


> Didnt Lauren Hill go away for tax evasion? Wesley Snipes? I can think of few more. i dont think you can get away with it. And these are not Dlisters like Giudices



Willie Nelson, Ron Isley


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Do you consider Juicy a celebrity?
> I hope that Teresa is smart enough not to take the case for her man.



They are reality tv celebrities


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Willie Nelson, Ron Isley


 
SMH. Never understood why people fcuk with the IRS. Like Christmas, April 15th happens every damn year.


----------



## slang

I don't understand some if the charges. Bankrupcy fraud & tax evasion I get, but lying on a loan application? Aren't banks responsible for the loans they give out? I mean if they gave out loans based on fake info, isn't it the banks responsibility to do the back ground check etc before giving the loan instead of the Federal government stepping in 10 years later to investigate?


----------



## sasha671

Sassys said:


> If Joe is not a citizen, doesn't he automatically become one once he marries a citizen? Or, do you still have to file some sort of paperwork?



Yes, You have to apply ( I was married to a European. I applied for citizenship there, he never applied for US citizenship).  You apply for Green card first, after 3 yrs You are eligible to apply for citizenship. Many people get denied. remember Green card (movie)?


----------



## Sassys

sasha671 said:


> Yes, You have to apply ( I was married to a European. I applied for citizenship there, he never applied for US citizenship). You apply for Green card first, after 3 yrs You are eligible to apply for citizenship. Many people get denied. remember Green card (movie)?


 
Never saw the movie.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I don't understand some if the charges. Bankrupcy fraud & tax evasion I get, but lying on a loan application? Aren't banks responsible for the loans they give out? I mean if they gave out loans based on fake info, isn't it the banks responsibility to do the back ground check etc before giving the loan instead of the Federal government stepping in 10 years later to investigate?



Some loans are backed by the federal government. For instance, I have a VA loan and if the application is falsified, you can face fines and possible prison.  You're right, it is the banks responsibility to verify the info. But, I think Tre and Joe were getting loans when there was a flood of 'no doc' loans.

It's there in big bold letters on the loan docs - lie and yo as is going to prison


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Willie Nelson, Ron Isley



Willie Nelson auctioned off his assets; he and many celebrities that have tax issues don't go to jail.  Timothy Geitner who is a prominent figure in the government even failed to pay taxes for a few years and set up a payment plan. Teresa and Joe seem to be in trouble because of the bank and wire fraud than tax evasion.


----------



## zippie

Who is that ugly toad next to shorty walking in the court house?  She was swinging at the cameras.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Some loans are backed by the federal government. For instance, I have a VA loan and if the application is falsified, you can face fines and possible prison.
> 
> It's there in big bold letters on the loan docs - lie and yo as is going to prison



Ok, makes sense. Just never heard of getting a loan without your info being verified before the loan but I'm not American so not sure how your banking system works and how the government is involved


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Willie Nelson auctioned off his assets; he and many celebrities that have tax issues don't go to jail.  Timothy Geitner who is a prominent figure in the government even failed to pay taxes for a few years and set up a payment plan. Teresa and Joe seem to be in trouble because of the bank and wire fraud than tax evasion.



It all depends on the defendants. They flaunted their non sense on TV.
It might not seem fair, but they deserved it and (conspiracy voice) the Feds might  want to make a public example of them.


----------



## sasha671

zippie said:


> Who is that ugly toad next to shorty walking in the court house?  She was swinging at the cameras.



lol. Joe's mother


----------



## limom

slang said:


> Ok, makes sense. Just never heard of getting a loan without your info being verified before the loan but I'm not American so not sure how your banking system works and how the government is involved



The loan is verified here as well. It does not stop people from cheating.
They falsified W2 and I guess the loan went thru underwriting.
Remember, the volume is huge here and they are different types of loans.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> It all depends on the defendants. They flaunted their non sense on TV.
> It might not seem fair, but they deserved it and (conspiracy voice) the Feds might  want to make a public example of them.



I don't see how they'll be cleared of 39 charges! I'm sure at least a few will stick


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Ok, makes sense. Just never heard of getting a loan without your info being verified before the loan but I'm not American so not sure how your banking system works and how the government is involved



Our banking/mortgage industry hit an all time low a few years back. People were getting loans for $500k with no money down and balloon payments and they worked on fries st McDonalds (no shade to McDonald employees). 

It was message now those same people are upside down on their mortgages or even homeless.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zippie said:


> Who is that ugly toad next to shorty walking in the court house?  She was swinging at the cameras.



Sounds like something Milania would say


----------



## missyb

From what I have been told from people here in NJ both joes have done a lot of mortgages with Roma bank-never have even seen one in person


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> Our banking/mortgage industry hit an all time low a few years back. People were getting loans for $500k with no money down and balloon payments and they worked on fries st McDonalds (no shade to McDonald employees).
> 
> It was message now those same people are upside down on their mortgages or even homeless.



That is the truth!  To made it worse the depreciation of the property leave people helpless, they can't even sell their homes. 



sasha671 said:


> lol. Joe's mother



Why was the walk so long?  They should have went out another door or had better escorts.  There were too many cameras there even for people who are on a reality tv show.  They did ask interesting questions.  About Bravo, Andy, the cast, the children, deportation and staying together.  I hope Tre doesn't go to jail. 



GoGlam said:


> I don't see how they'll be cleared of 39 charges! I'm sure at least a few will stick



It is amazing how people are punished differently.  If they are penalized and sent to jail for 50 years that will be tragic.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Anyone think Tre will show her face at the reunion?


----------



## missyb

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Anyone think Tre will show her face at the reunion?



She will show and say she can't discuss it and talk to her lawyer it's about what she said in past reunion involving bankruptcy and joe


----------



## DivineMissM

This is so crazy!  Does Juicy have family the girls could live with if they go to jail?!  Maybe Kathy or Rosie would take them?


----------



## coachariffic

limom said:


> Does he have prior convictions?
> I am starting to believe the mob's rumors.



I dunno, i just kind of assumed, which was probably wrong of me but that's the only thing that I can think of as to why they didn't try to get him citizenship years ago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Anyone think Tre will show her face at the reunion?



Heck no, she skirts around anything dealing with the law and her family.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Heck no, she skirts around anything dealing with the law and her family.



She should not do it. What a mess! Andy Cohen is probably climaxing right now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> She should not do it. What a mess! Andy Cohen is probably climaxing right now.



Contractually bound. Every year a housewife claims "I'm not going", then they get a reality check - possibly sued. Then they show up. 

The only person that didn't show up was Adrienne and well, that was also her last day as a housewife.  But, Adrienne's money is deep.  Tre's isn't.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Contractually bound. Every year a housewife claims "I'm not going", then they get a reality check - possibly sued. Then they show up.
> 
> The only person that didn't show up was Adrienne and well, that was also her last day as a housewife.  But, Adrienne's money is deep.  Tre's isn't.



Jacqueline bailed too, remember.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Jacqueline bailed too, remember.



Oh yea!  What was her excuse?


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh yea!  What was her excuse?



A case of the crazy?


----------



## sasha671

DC-Cutie said:


> Contractually bound. Every year a housewife claims "I'm not going", then they get a reality check - possibly sued. Then they show up.
> 
> The only person that didn't show up was Adrienne and well, that was also her last day as a housewife.  But, Adrienne's money is deep.  Tre's isn't.



This. Adrienne couldnt care less about Bravo paycheck.  I am pretty sure its in Bravo contract housewife has to participate in the reunion or they'll probably pull whole season pay. Tre is in no position to lose that cash. You know she'll just sit there and blink real fast. i notice when she doesnt know what to say she starts blinking extrafast.


----------



## sasha671

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh yea!  What was her excuse?



Caroline said Jaqculine had a nervous breakdown. reunion was filmed day after that big fight at the Posh "fashion" show.


----------



## limom

sasha671 said:


> This. Adrienne couldnt care less about Bravo paycheck.  I am pretty sure its in Bravo contract housewife has to participate in the reunion or they'll probably pull whole season pay. Tre is in no position to lose that cash. You know she'll just sit there and blink real fast. i notice when she doesnt know what to say she starts blinking extrafast.



I guess she could plead the fifth


----------



## limom

sasha671 said:


> Caroline said Jaqculine had a nervous breakdown. reunion was filmed day after that big fight at the Posh "fashion" show.



If anyone should be on the verge, it is Tre.
There has to be a medical clause.


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## buzzytoes

Why is Tre wearing a glittery shirt to court?? Jeez.


----------



## tomz_grl

buzzytoes said:


> Why is Tre wearing a glittery shirt to court?? Jeez.


 
Because she's all kinds of classy.

I'm more interested in why she's smiling???


----------



## afcgirl

limom said:


> I hope that Teresa is smart enough not to take the case for her man.


 
She cannot take the case for her man.  I read the complaint and they are charging Teresa directly with lying under oath and faking loan applications in her own name.  Hard to see how she could pin that on Joe.  

The non-filing of tax returns, yes she could probably pin that on him (by claiming innocent spouse).


----------



## NYCBelle

sasha671 said:


> Tell him to do it soon before it costs $1000. when I applied application fee was about $100. I recently helped fill out forms for a friend and fee now is $750. Actually maybe more now, this was in 2012



Wow! crazy


----------



## NYCBelle

afcgirl said:


> She cannot take the case for her man.  I read the complaint and they are charging Teresa directly with lying under oath and faking loan applications in her own name.  Hard to see how she could pin that on Joe.
> 
> The non-filing of tax returns, yes she could probably pin that on him (by claiming innocent spouse).



Very true! But i'm wondering if she'll get probation or something since she has a clean record.  If she escapes jail time she'll be very lucky. But other celebs doing this stuff def went to jail


----------



## harlem_cutie

Tree might be able to sit out the reunion if her attorney has advised her not to speak about the pending case. I would imagine that all of the HWs would pile the questioning on about this case. It might be better that she not go just so it wouldn't turn into another Tree bashing fest.

Joe cannot apply for citizenship with charges pending. I don't know how long he's been here but if his parents became citizens (both of them) before he turned 18 then he is automatically a citizen. He will just need to apply for a passport. I believe Tree said they've both been here since they were kids. I just knew that false bankruptcy petition would get them into trouble. If you are going to engage in criminal activity then you might want to stay off tv.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tre & Joe free on $500,000 bond.. How or who posted that bond money, I wonder??

Back in court on Oct 28th..

They had to turn in their passports..

What a mess they are in..

Even though they had separate lawyers, they each had to sign off on their federal
income tax, so they can''t use they didn't know what each other was doing

Tre doesn't have a record but not looking so good for Joe in terms of doing time..

An old saying:  The IRS alway gets their "man"...in this case, maybe husband & wife

Don't know if Joe's other case with his license was resolved either..

What are they thinking.. we know they can't be thinking but what a life to lead..

Mamma Mia...


----------



## Sassys

Out this afternoon


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Out this afternoon



Why on earth is she parading around with an Hermes bag?
Does she want the potential jury to hate her?


----------



## KathyB

limom said:


> Why on earth is she parading around with an Hermes bag?
> Does she want the potential jury to hate her?



Why is she carrying that 10 year old child like a toddler?


----------



## TaylorEsq

If I was just indicted on 39 counts of federal charges I wouldn't be smiling or looking all smug like Teresa is.  But then again she's a phony to the core.  She'll be putting on that fake front all the way to the big house.  And I don't mean another bigger "redone house".


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Willie Nelson, Ron Isley



You leave Mr. Big outta this!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Would bail bondsmen take these clowns on as customers? Unless JoeGu mom has money? 

Never  believed any of the smoke & mirrors I've seen around their finances or businesses. 

 Didn't watch this season. None of the NJ group is the least bit interesting to me, I think they all got shady stuff going on & its just a matter of time. 

What is interesting is TG's fans making excuses for her. SMH 
Anyone read the comments posted at the end of articles about this case? 
The excuses, the denials, the blaming others on the NJ for turning them in. Maybe Jaqi & her DH are crooks. It has nothing to do with these entitled grifting jerks.  

J&T have been heinous lying morons from the first season. There were people with families to support who were trying to make a living that t&g tried to ripped off in their bankruptcy. 

The sad thing is they have 4 kids who are going to be affected by this. Too bad T&G were so selfish & greedy they never even considered what would happen to their family.  Not buying the Tre is a great mom BS. These kids were nothing but extensions of her narcissism.   I hope someone decent can raise these girls & turn them into productive members of society. 

That poor 10 year old she's carrying probably 'knows' something is wrong & wants to be comforted. Whose the woman wrestler with T?  

The IRS is the least of their worries. They committed BIG TIME bank fraud. Forged phony documents. They are putting these folks away right & left. About a month ago there was a couple in a similar situation in Vegas. Both got time in prison.


----------



## missyb

hotshot said:


> Tre & Joe free on $500,000 bond.. How or who posted that bond money, I wonder??
> 
> Back in court on Oct 28th..
> 
> They had to turn in their passports..
> 
> What a mess they are in..
> 
> Even though they had separate lawyers, they each had to sign off on their federal
> income tax, so they can''t use they didn't know what each other was doing
> 
> Tre doesn't have a record but not looking so good for Joe in terms of doing time..
> 
> An old saying:  The IRS alway gets their "man"...in this case, maybe husband & wife
> 
> Don't know if Joe's other case with his license was resolved either..
> 
> What are they thinking.. we know they can't be thinking but what a life to lead..
> 
> Mamma Mia...



Joes parents posted the bond $


----------



## Sassys

Uh, isn't that that Melania she is carrying? Isn't she like under 6 (I don't watch the show anymore). Where is this carrying a 10yr old coming from.


----------



## rockhollow

I can see little Joe holding the title on the parents house. They would have be leaving it to Joe, thinking that Tre would be looked after by Juicy. Maybe little Joe just got them to sign it over to him so they wouldn't have to worry about paying taxes on it when they died. 
Then once it was in little Joe's name, he took out the dodgy loan on it - his parents would be none the wiser until the loan sharks showed up.

It must have been something quite major for the parents to cut little Joe out of the family. I don't think Tre could have accomplished that just with tales of how mean Melissa was to her. 
And if the rumors about little Joe burning lots of workers that he got through Juicy, could also add to that. 

Now to the latest episode - I would trust anything coming from Melissa. She don't want the family to mend, she might be saying it out loud, but don't believe her - nope - no way - no time!
She was some pissed off about having to go and talk it out with Dr V.
I bet she's not saying those nice things when her and little Joe are alone.
She seemed to have some not so nice comments to make once she  was drunk and her guard was down abit.
What was up with her attack on Kathy? I thought Kathy was one of her close friends.
And whispering that sexual talk in Rosie's ear.
That woman is just creepy, sneaky and bad!

Who would have thought that the voice of reason many times in this episode would come from Juicy?
He would take the bait from Rich  while ice fishing, he said all the right things while with Dr. V, and tried to talk sense into Tre about Jaq.
But I would never again trust Jaq, I hope Tre keeps her guard up when dealing with Jaq.
Woman is cray cray big time.


----------



## limom

^^
not for nothing but if Tre ends up in Prison, Jaq is the least of her problems.


----------



## coachariffic

DC-Cutie said:


> Our banking/mortgage industry hit an all time low a few years back. People were getting loans for $500k with no money down and balloon payments and they worked on fries st McDonalds (no shade to McDonald employees).
> 
> It was message now those same people are upside down on their mortgages or even homeless.



You beat me!


----------



## KathyB

Sassys said:


> Uh, isn't that that Melania she is carrying? Isn't she like under 6 (I don't watch the show anymore). Where is this carrying a 10yr old coming from.



I don't know if that's Melania or not, but she is a damn sight too big to be lugging around like a 3 year old.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Uh, isn't that that Melania she is carrying? Isn't she like under 6 (I don't watch the show anymore). Where is this carrying a 10yr old coming from.


 
That is Melania.  

I'm sick my Juicy might get deported. :giggles:  But he would be better off in Italy facing these charges than here, the penalty is much less.

On the drive home on Sirius on HLN, Alex McCort (ex RHONY)  said--

 Bravo doesn't pay for anything but the girls trips.  You were pushed to have a bigger party, bigger car, bigger house but Bravo did not chip  in any money.   She did not blame Bravo for all the RHO bankruptcies, but it didn't help. 

RHONJ is the most watched RH show. 

This will hurt Tre to make any money now.  She can't travel out of the state, so can't promote all her stuff.


----------



## Longchamp

My .02--

Tre has her own lawyer--that is for a reason.

I bet she does testify against Juicy and plays stupid.  "Joe had me sign papers, I didn't know what I was signing."


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> You just can't make this kind of stuff up! I would believe 90% of it, with about 10% being more or less heresay



Total crazy. What a read TY it ALL makes sense now.


----------



## missyb

Longchamp said:


> My .02--
> 
> Tre has her own lawyer--that is for a reason.
> 
> I bet she does testify against Juicy and plays stupid.  "Joe had me sign papers, I didn't know what I was signing."



Actually in a federal case like this she needs her own counsel they can't have the same lawyer.


----------



## Longchamp

missyb said:


> Actually in a federal case like this she needs her own counsel they can't have the same lawyer.


 
Agree, but watch she'll turn state's evidence against him.  I'll be surprised is she doesn't after all the cheating and the CU-- remark.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Andy better hurry and get the reunion taped!


----------



## limom

Longchamp said:


> That is Melania.
> 
> I'm sick my Juicy might get deported. :giggles:  But he would be better off in Italy facing these charges than here, the penalty is much less.
> 
> On the drive home on Sirius on HLN, Alex McCort (ex RHONY)  said--
> 
> Bravo doesn't pay for anything but the girls trips.  You were pushed to have a bigger party, bigger car, bigger house but Bravo did not chip  in any money.   She did not blame Bravo for all the RHO bankruptcies, but it didn't help.
> 
> RHONJ is the most watched RH show.
> 
> This will hurt Tre to make any money now.  She can't travel out of the state, so can't promote all her stuff.


It does not work that way. Juicy will have to do his time here and then will be deported to Italy.
Hum, why did they make an exception to travel to NYC?
Could it be that it is where Cipriano is located??


----------



## sasha671

Longchamp said:


> My .02--
> 
> Tre has her own lawyer--that is for a reason.
> 
> I bet she does testify against Juicy and plays stupid.  "Joe had me sign papers, I didn't know what I was signing."



Not her choice. its because its federal case. They have to have separate attorneys


----------



## sasha671

limom said:


> It does not work that way. Juicy will have to do his time here and then will be deported to Italy.
> Hum, why did they make an exception to travel to NYC?
> Could it be that it is where Cipriano is located??



Cipriano?


----------



## missyb

Well she's in her own trouble she falsified mortgage documents saying she had a job and also tax returns were fake which neither had joes name were on so she's filing solo on those charges.  I doubt she will turn on him-I'd be very surprised. She has a very good lawyer so says my father who is also a lawyer in the same nj area. Worst part is for the kids.


----------



## Longchamp

limom said:


> It does not work that way. Juicy will have to do his time here and then will be deported to Italy.
> Hum, why did they make an exception to travel to NYC?
> Could it be that it is where Cipriano is located??


 
Yes I know, was JK.   He should have left for the old country before all this came out.


----------



## limom

sasha671 said:


> Cipriano?



Duh, I meant Cipriani?


----------



## limom

Longchamp said:


> Yes I know, was JK.   He should have left for the old country before all this came out.



Yeah, he should have. What was he thinking?


----------



## sasha671

limom said:


> Duh, I meant Cipriani?



Whats the connection btwn Giudice and Cipriani? I've never heard of this. Cant imagine really


----------



## limom

sasha671 said:


> Whats the connection btwn Giudice and Cipriani? I've never heard of this. Cant imagine really



They do the Bravo-tv reunion there.


----------



## sasha671

nm


----------



## Rondafaye

Wow, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree -- Joe's mom and dad are real peaches. Some interesting details here. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/real-housewives-stars-court-article-1.1412468


----------



## Swanky

^Please post the article, not just a link


----------



## Rondafaye

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^Please post the article, not just a link


I don't know how.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Rondafaye said:


> Wow, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree -- Joe's mom and dad are real peaches. Some interesting details here.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/real-housewives-stars-court-article-1.1412468



You said it! This is Joe's father. Classy!


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> Agree, but watch she'll turn state's evidence against him.  I'll be surprised is she doesn't after all the cheating and the CU-- remark.



I think he will want her to do what is best for his 4 girls, that might mean Tre says it was all Joe. She might have a prison sentence as well, but less than Juicy.  Her brother and sister should have been there arm in arm like Juicy's mom. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Andy better hurry and get the reunion taped!



Andy might tape the reunion and start a new season.  They aren't going to jail tomorrow.  He might want this to play out on the show get interviews from Tre and Juicy during the trial although they won't be able to say anything.



limom said:


> It does not work that way. Juicy will have to do his time here and then will be deported to Italy.
> Hum, why did they make an exception to travel to NYC?
> Could it be that it is where Cipriano is located??



I was thinking that and maybe the children have dance classes, functions etc


----------



## Swanky

Rondafaye said:


> I don't know how.




Aww! 

Just click and highlight all the text you wish to copy.  Click ctrl+c to copy it and then ctrl+v to paste.


----------



## Rondafaye

Teresa Giudice, husband Joe Giudice released on $1 million bond after hearing on fraud charges
Judge Cathy Waldor ordered the 'Real Housewives of New Jersey' couple set free on $500,000 bond each, and they were ordered to give up their passports and limit travels to New Jersey and New York after being indicted on federal fraud charges.

BY DON KAPLAN , BARRY PADDOCK AND CORKY SIEMASZKO / NEW YORK DAILY NEWS

MARK BONIFACIO/NEW YORK DAILY NEWS


Reality TV stars Teresa and Joe Giudice were their crassy selves Tuesday as they went before a judge to answer federal fraud charges.

The thick-necked husband of &#8220;The Real Housewives of New Jersey&#8221; star slapped a news camera out of his way as he and his moll made their way into Newark&#8217;s federal courthouse.

&#8220;Calm down, Joe,&#8221; his lawyer, Miles Feinstein, pleaded. &#8220;Don't do that.&#8221;

Teresa, dressed in a white pants suit, and Joe, encased in a dark suit, looked like they were digesting bad scungilli as Judge Cathy Waldor ordered them released on $500,000 bond each.

&#8220;Yes,&#8221; they each answered tensely when Waldor asked them if they understood.

Neither entered a plea.

While Joe was released on a bond secured by his pop, Frank, Teresa didn&#8217;t need anybody to sign for her. That&#8217;s because she brings home the bacon in this family.

Teresa is paid $36,000-per-episode, or about $750,000 a season, sources told The Daily News. And she has parlayed her notoriety into a series of cookbooks and a specialty food line called &#8220;Skinny Italian&#8221; that has made her thousands more.

Waldor also ordered the Giudice&#8217;s to turn in their passports and limit their travels to the Garden State and New York.

Joe Giudice, whose real first name is Giuseppe, is an Italian citizen and could face deportation if convicted.

That didn&#8217;t sit well with his mom, Filomena.

PHOTOS: TAX SCANDALS OF THE STARS

&#8220;None of your f-----g business,&#8221; she snapped, when a reporter asked about the prospect of her boy being booted out of the country. &#8220;Worry about yourself.&#8221;

&#8220;Go to hell,&#8221; Frank Giudice chimed in.

The accused couple, who are due back in court Aug. 14, refused to speak with reporters.

Frank Giudice first gave reporters the finger &#8212; then bent over and displayed his backside &#8212; when they returned to his son&#8217;s $1.7 million Montville Township mansion.

&#8220;They profess their innocence,&#8221; Feinstein said. &#8220;A coin has two sides. There is another side here that you haven't heard, but you'll hear in the courtroom.&#8221;

Teresa's lawyer, Henry Klingeman, claimed his client is &#8220;being targeted because of her celebrity&#8221; and insisted &#8220;the family's handling themselves with great dignity.&#8221;

Noting that Teresa does not have a criminal record, Klingeman added, &#8220;We hope that she's vindicated and spends no time in jail. But it's a federal case and there's always a risk of jail.&#8221;

U.S. Attorney Paul Fishman declined to say whether they offered the Giudice&#8217;s a deal.

&#8220;We're confident that we have enough evidence to convict the defendants beyond a reasonable doubt,&#8221; he said.

Teresa, 41, and her 43-year-old husband are accused of exaggerating their income while applying for loans before their reality TV show debuted in 2009 &#8212; then hiding how well they were doing in a bankruptcy filing after their first season aired.

The combustible couple were were charged in a 39-count indictment with conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud, bank fraud, making false statements on loan applications and bankruptcy fraud.

Teresa in Sept. 2001 falsely claimed in a $121,500 mortgage application that she worked four years for Modern Era Investment Corp., making $3,750 a month, according to the indictment.

Prosecutors contend she actually was unemployed from January 2001 to 2008.

Meanwhile Joe &#8212; an entrepreneur who has run everything from a stucco company to a pizzeria &#8212; failed to file tax returns for 2004 through 2008, when he is alleged to have earned nearly $1 million.

Joe also obtained fraudulent construction loans of about $800,000 and $1.7 million, according to the indictment.

Conviction on all counts could send them both to jail for up to 50 years.

Joe is no stranger to the legal system. He was busted for drunk driving last year and then spent 10 days in jail after it was discovered he was driving on a suspended license.

He is also facing charges in Passaic County that he used his brother&#8217;s identity to obtain a driver&#8217;s license.

Teresa is one of five Garden State gals featured in the Bravo series, which is now in its fifth season and which chronicles their lavish and often cheesy lifestyles. In recent years, her manipulative and combatative behavior as made her the villain the quintet.

Her husband is no prize, either. He has been caught on camera calling Teresa a &#8220;*****&#8221; and a &#8220;c--t.&#8221;

Klingeman said they should not be judged by how they come off on the show. &#8220;While it&#8217;s called reality television, I'm not sure everything you see on the show is real,&#8221; he said.


----------



## pixiejenna

DivineMissM said:


> This is so crazy!  Does Juicy have family the girls could live with if they go to jail?!  *Maybe Kathy or Rosie would take them*?



I wouldn't leave my kids with either. Rosie is too much of a drunk and Kathy is ok but her hubby is a creeper no way I'd leave 4 girls in his hands *gags*. 




TokyoBound said:


> Sorry to go back to a topic from a few pages, ago, but I'm confused about the elder Gorga's house situation.  The article made it sound like the home was all paid off, but little Joe took a dirty loan out on it that he couldn't repay - is that the situation?  And if little Joe wasn't able to pay back a loan shark, how on earth is he still alive, or have use of his legs?
> *
> I was bummed to hear about how Chris dumped his fiance because he knocked up Jacqueline with whom he was cheating.  I thought he was one of the good (or the least icky?) of all the NJ men.  Also, has it ever been confirmed that Jac stripped or escorted in Vegas?  *
> 
> Albert scares the shizz out of me.  He definitely seems like the type who knows someone who can make you disappear for good.



His ex-fiance got lucky and found out how much of a scuzz bag he is before tying the knot. Also at one of the reunions(I think the last one) Tree outed that Jacq caught Chris cheating on her and that's why she keeps him on a short leash because she doesn't trust him. Jacq denied it of course but the more in detail Tree got the look on her face gave it away that he did.



Rondafaye said:


> Theresa lives in denial -- all of that "I'll stand by my husband" stuff as if she was an innocent bystander and only in court only for moral support. She was indicted for falsifying jobs, complete with fake W-2s and pay stubs, and that's pretty serious.



I'm starting to wonder if maybe Tree is too daft to understand that she's also being charged. Maybe she thinks she's just being dragged into Joe's misdoings. It's the only way I can understand her statement. She's either in major denial or too dumb to understand that she's also in trouble.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Rondafaye

My favorite part of the Daily News story was this observation from Teresa's lawyer:

Teresa's lawyer, Henry Klingeman, claimed his client is &#8220;being targeted because of her celebrity&#8221; and insisted &#8220;the family's handling themselves with great dignity.&#8221;

Love that the article features a couple of very dignified photos of Joe's father -- one in which he's giving reporters the finger and another in which he's bent over showing his butt cheeks.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

limom said:


> Why on earth is she parading around with an Hermes bag?
> Does she want the potential jury to hate her?


 
What is she thinking?? Here she has an Hermes bag and an LV.

Joe's father...


----------



## PJ86

^ is he doing what I think he is doing?


----------



## needloub

PJ86 said:


> ^ is he doing what I think he is doing?


----------



## swags

limom said:


> Why on earth is she parading around with an Hermes bag?
> Does she want the potential jury to hate her?


 
I was just thinking the same thing! Why does she even have it if she owes lots of money? I would have sold off the high end bags, clothes and shoes.


----------



## Florasun

Rondafaye said:


> My favorite part of the Daily News story was this observation from Teresa's lawyer:
> 
> Teresa's lawyer, Henry Klingeman, claimed his client is being targeted because of her celebrity and insisted the family's handling themselves with great dignity.
> 
> Love that the article features a couple of very dignified photos of Joe's father -- one in which he's giving reporters the finger and another in which he's bent over showing his butt cheeks.



 
I was thinking the same thing, LOL!


----------



## Graw

PJ86 said:


> ^ is he doing what I think he is doing?



Unbelievable! Things you do not expect from a grandfather.  You can't make this up.  I see a made for Television movie on lifetime - Being Guidice -  



swags said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! Why does she even have it if she owes lots of money? I would have sold off the high end bags, clothes and shoes.



And they should sell their million dollar home.  They need to move into a 3-400,000 modest home like average Americans.


----------



## mzkyie

I don't remember the home they lived in during Season 1 before the mansion. Was it just as over the top?


----------



## Graw

mzkyie said:


> I don't remember the home they lived in during Season 1 before the mansion. Was it just as over the top?



One of my earliest memories of Tre: I need new sinks, I can not use a sink that someone else used,  that is gross.  She has always been over the top, but the first place was not as glamorous as the mansion.


----------



## Florasun

Love this photo from Perez.
http://perezhilton.com/2013-07-30-r...ation-between-couple-joe-giudice#.Ufj6Ucu9KSM

According to the article Tre's lawyer is hinting at a separation for the two.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I don't even remember them being in a different house. She was buying, buying, buying stuff to fill up the mansion.


----------



## missyb

Florasun said:


> View attachment 2277322
> 
> Love this photo from Perez.
> http://perezhilton.com/2013-07-30-r...ation-between-couple-joe-giudice#.Ufj6Ucu9KSM
> 
> According to the article Tre's lawyer is hinting at a separation for the two.



That's Perez Hilton's thoughts......what her lawyer said is the truth anything can happen in the case of a trial that doesn't mean her lawyer hinted they are getting a divorce. It is the law that they each have there own counsel period. People thinking they r getting their own lawyers because they might seperate aren't to aware of the law. It's not their choice it's the court.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

On the RHONJ facebook Tre fans are nuts-saying everybody cheats on their taxes, the IRS is picking on them etc. Her fans are delusional. There's one Tre fan(who I blocked) who is calling anyone who hates on Tre, a "whore".


----------



## missyb

mrsadkins9399 said:


> On the RHONJ facebook Tre fans are nuts-saying everybody cheats on their taxes, the IRS is picking on them etc. Her fans are delusional. There's one Tre fan(who I blocked) who is calling anyone who hates on Tre, a "whore".



I think people may say they spent more on business dinners more on medical bills etc but to make up w2's is in a different category. To hide assets when you have just filed bankruptcy is just plan stupid and thinking you can get away with anything. I know someone also from here in NJ who had filed bankruptcy and went to jail for other issues and when they found he had cashed in 500k in Vegas chips after he filed they added more jail time.


----------



## NYCBelle

I believe they have separate lawyers because they have separate charges. Some of the documents they said were filed out by just her and she falsified her own W-2s


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

mrsadkins9399 said:


> On the RHONJ facebook Tre fans are nuts-saying everybody cheats on their taxes, the IRS is picking on them etc. Her fans are delusional. There's one Tre fan(who I blocked) who is calling anyone who hates on Tre, a "whore".



Those fans are basically saying they have no morals, ethics, or integrity so they just guess everyone doesn't too. And defend the like. 

The IRS is brutal, they will mess your life up real good.  There are formulas they use for small businesses owners(sbo) . Fall out of these parametes & you will get audited. People think SBO's can just write off anything they like.  Not true!    

Of course these 'fans' are ignoring the whole bank fraud thing. :weird:   That is the big ugly elephant in the room. 

Wow seriously I can't imagine having a 'idol' anyway. Let alone it be one of these housewives. But continuing to adore someone  who has shown to a be criminally corrupt as T&J.  Birds of a feather, I guess. SMH


----------



## KathyB

Why does she cock her head to the left in EVERY posed picture someone takes of her?


----------



## DivineMissM

swags said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! Why does she even have it if she owes lots of money? I would have sold off the high end bags, clothes and shoes.



I'm sure they're fake.



Vegas Long Legs said:


> Those fans are basically saying they have no morals, ethics, or integrity so they just guess everyone doesn't too. And defend the like.
> 
> The IRS is brutal, they will mess your life up real good.  There are formulas they use for small businesses owners(sbo) . Fall out of these parametes & you will get audited. People think SBO's can just write off anything they like.  Not true!
> 
> Of course these 'fans' are ignoring the whole bank fraud thing. :weird:   That is the big ugly elephant in the room.
> 
> Wow seriously I can't imagine having a 'idol' anyway. Let alone it be one of these housewives. But continuing to adore someone  who has shown to a be criminally corrupt as T&J.  Birds of a feather, I guess. SMH



Yeah, the IRS will make your life miserable, but they'll usually work with you and let you make payments.  They just want the money.  The fraud charges are what's really going to be a problem.  I'm not sure how they're going to get out of that.


----------



## DivineMissM

pixiejenna said:


> I wouldn't leave my kids with either. Rosie is too much of a drunk and Kathy is ok but her hubby is a creeper no way I'd leave 4 girls in his hands *gags*.




Yeah, Rich is a total creep.  Hopefully harmless, but why take the chance.  Especially with girls who aren't related to him by blood.  Some pervs won't touch their own kids, but non-related kids are fair game.  *barf* 

I bet Rosie could and would clean up her act if she had to.  I don't know what Juicy's family situation is like.  Does he have siblings that are responsible?


----------



## GoGlam

DivineMissM said:


> Yeah, the IRS will make your life miserable, but they'll usually work with you and let you make payments.  They just want the money.  The fraud charges are what's really going to be a problem.  I'm not sure how they're going to get out of that.



+1 

I had a company that sent wrong returns and said I made an extra couple hundred thousand, on which I would have owed quite a lot of taxes.  This was for fiscal year 2007... It just finally got fixed last year--5 years later! The IRS isn't looking to jail people


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

DivineMissM said:


> Yeah, the IRS will make your life miserable, but they'll usually work with you and let you make payments.  They just want the money.  The fraud charges are what's really going to be a problem.  I'm not sure how they're going to get out of that.



ITA!  Takes a lot of ignoring the IRS's efforts to straighten things out before they get ticked off. They are reasonable if one responds. Had a friend who's DH ignored them for over a year, & all hell broke lose. They lost everything.  He was writing off all their living expenses as business expenses. ush: 

The IRS would rather have people working & bringing in $'s than close down a business & put employees out of work.


----------



## Jbb924

I agree my mom worked for the IRS for years. It is about the money. As far as the fraud charges, I've read about possible 50 year jail time, but what do you all think the minimum is? I really can't see juicy not spending a considerable amount of time considering all his charges.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I'm interested to see if Bravo cuts Teresa loose. I'm sure Bravo would like to milk the situation. And RHoNJ revolves around T at this point.


----------



## harlem_cutie

LOL @ the pics of Joe's dad. Tree...apple and all of that. Yes, the IRS wants their money but if they can prove evasion (not filing taxes for 3+ years) then they will go after you just to make an example. There is no greater incentive for people to pay their taxes than having jail time as the alternative. The IRS is usually amenable (payment plans & settlements) as long as you are cooperative but once you start ignoring them the situation can become nightmarish quickly.

Joe is only going to face the max if he goes to trial and loses. I'm guessing a plea agreement will put him in the 3-10 years frame. Mail and wire fraud are fairly easy to prove. The law requires they have separate counsel since they are co-defendants.


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL at Joe's dad now we know where Juicy gets his behavior from. 

I doubt Bravo will cut Tree loose, she's clearly their cash cow on RHONJ. Like her or hate her she has a big fan base. They will revel in the mess she's in and I'm sure they will start filming next season asap! Just think of all the cliff hangers they could drag out. This is a gold mine for them and the best part is they had nothing to do with it so I'm guessing they are pretty happy with all the free publicity. 

Now how much do you guys what to bet that Tree will conveniently become pregnant with baby #5 in the not so distant future? Everyone knows it's a easy way to win the sympathy vote and get a more lenient sentence.


----------



## vanasty

Did Bravo really not see this coming?? I dont doubt for a second that Bravo's own investigators pick every potential HW's personal life to the bone. Thats why the bankruptcy worked to a degree, once "celebrity" hit the NJ cast, that scandal was ready to be good for more TV storylines. 



also, weird personal request to anybody willing....I live in TX and I cant get any Fabellini...I really want to try it  If somebody is willing to help me out please PM!


----------



## missyb

Personally I don't really think bravo does a fantastic job of really finding women who actually have what they say they do money wise. No one on rhnj are multimillionaires. I've been to the brownstone and its a old dump that needs to be renovated. They all have money issues going on except for maybe Caroline who may have a few million saved in the bank. The oc housewives is another joke the only one who has real money is heather. On Miami Larry blacks wife bought a house on star island it coat $1,000,000 no big deal lots on my street go for more. What I'm trying to say is most of these women don't have millions and millions. I don't think bravo goes deep enough when they cast these people.


----------



## Florasun

pixiejenna said:


> LOL at Joe's dad now we know where Juicy gets his behavior from.
> 
> I doubt Bravo will cut Tree loose, she's clearly their cash cow on RHONJ. Like her or hate her she has a big fan base. They will revel in the mess she's in and I'm sure they will start filming next season asap! Just think of all the cliff hangers they could drag out. This is a gold mine for them and the best part is they had nothing to do with it so I'm guessing they are pretty happy with all the free publicity.
> 
> *Now how much do you guys what to bet that Tree will conveniently become pregnant with baby #5 in the not so distant future? Everyone knows it's a easy way to win the sympathy vote and get a more lenient sentence*.


 
LOL! This reminds me of an old movie with Sophia Loren, where her character can't pay for the furniture she bought. But Italian law won't let them jail a woman who is pregnant, so she keeps on having babies to avoid jail time. The name of the movie is Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow.


----------



## robbins65

Bravo will have to let her T go if she gets jail time!!   LOL 

Unless of course, she gets her own show  "My Fab Life Behind Bars"


----------



## limom

robbins65 said:


> Bravo will have to let her T go if she gets jail time!!   LOL
> 
> Unless of course, she gets her own show  "My Fab Life Behind Bars"



If anyone can make lemonade out of this woozy, it is Teresa.
Girl will be selling recipes from the big house.


----------



## pinkfeet

pixiejenna said:


> Now how much do you guys what to bet that Tree will conveniently become pregnant with baby #5 in the not so distant future? Everyone knows it's a easy way to win the sympathy vote and get a more lenient sentence.



I doubt she can afford it. She needed fertility treatments for the last pregnancy didnt she.  ? 

She owes the clinic money still.


----------



## vanasty

pinkfeet said:


> I doubt she can afford it. She needed fertility treatments for the last pregnancy didnt she.  ?
> 
> She owes the clinic money still.



For Audriana??? wow I could of sworn Jaq was the only one tied up with that...

If they were gonna bother with IVF at all might as well of thrown in the extra for the gender selection


----------



## limom

vanasty said:


> For Audriana??? wow I could of sworn Jaq was the only one tied up with that...
> 
> If they were gonna bother with IVF at all might as well of thrown in the extra for the gender selection



They stiffed the clinic. It was revealed in the bankruptcy papers.


----------



## Graw

robbins65 said:


> Bravo will have to let her T go if she gets jail time!!   LOL
> 
> Unless of course, she gets her own show  "My Fab Life Behind Bars"



They will not let her go.  She will stay on the show or get her own show.  The only way she is getting off is if she leaves. 



limom said:


> If anyone can make lemonade out of this woozy, it is Teresa.
> Girl will be selling recipes from the big house.



Yes, "Tre's recipe so simple you can make them in jail"



vanasty said:


> Did Bravo really not see this coming?? I dont doubt for a second that Bravo's own investigators pick every potential HW's personal life to the bone. Thats why the bankruptcy worked to a degree, once "celebrity" hit the NJ cast, that scandal was ready to be good for more TV storylines.



I don't know if they knew, but it is obviously they select potential train wrecks.


----------



## coachariffic

*Financially And Morally Bankrupt*


[Blind Gossip] This reality  star is the lowest of the low. Although she has the house, cars,  wardrobe, jewelry and attitude to make you think that she is rolling in  money, she and her husband are actually broke.

 While their bankruptcy is inevitable, theres one extra sinister fact here. She and her husband used their fame to raise  money for a well-known charity and then kept the money they raised!  And  having gotten away with it once  they are now getting involved  with another charitable group. They think that talking about their  charity work will make them appear more likable and sympathetic on the  show.

 By the way, the producers of the show know all about this. However,  they like this cast member, and would rather target other cast members  for negative story lines. So instead of speaking up, they will give this  cast member a free pass to continue to criticize and berate other cast  members, all while living a phony life of bankruptcy, thievery, and  general sliminess.
*
SOLVED!*

Its Jacqueline Laurita from The Real Housewives of New Jersey! 

Source: 
BlindGossip.com

 Reality Star: Jacqueline Laurita
 Show: Real Housewives of New Jersey
 Charity from which they stole: Susan G. Komen Foundation
 New Charity: Autism Speaks

 The castmates of The Real Housewives of New Jersey are probably  having a field day watching Teresa Giudice and her family go down in  flames over a series of financial scams.

http://blindgossip.com/?p=48039


----------



## caramelize126

vanasty said:


> For Audriana??? wow I could of sworn Jaq was the only one tied up with that...
> 
> If they were gonna bother with IVF at all might as well of thrown in the extra for the gender selection



I thought i read somewhere that they went to the clinic so joe could get a vasectomy?


----------



## pixiejenna

pinkfeet said:


> I doubt she can afford it. She needed fertility treatments for the last pregnancy didnt she.  ?
> 
> She owes the clinic money still.



She couldn't afford the last one or the one before it, so why would that stop her now? Sadly if you can afford it doesn't matter when it comes to making babies. Heck look at octomom!  



limom said:


> They stiffed the clinic. It was revealed in the bankruptcy papers.




Maybe they stiffed them because they wanted a boy and they got a girl. They got it wrong so that's why they won't pay the bill.




Graw said:


> They will not let her go.  She will stay on the show or get her own show.  The only way she is getting off is if she leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, "Tre's recipe so simple you can make them in jail"
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they knew, but it is obviously they select potential train wrecks.



If Tree actually serves any time she will pull a Martha Stewart. She will come out prison even more successful than she went in. You know she'll write a book about her time in the joint, which will be another best seller(much to Melissa's dismay). I'm sure she'll be lining up deals while behind bars so she can milk it for everything she can.


----------



## Rondafaye

According to the Daily News, Teresa's primary source of income could dry up. I bet the other housewives are not happy. 


Teresa Giudice, husband Joe Giudice now face reality show cancellation amid tax fraud charges:
Thanks to federal fraud indictments, Bravo executives now are debating the fate of 'The Real Housewives of New Jersey.'

Teresa and Joe Giudice face a fate worse than prison &#8212; getting their reality TV show canceled.

In the wake of their federal fraud indictments, Bravo executives are debating the fate of &#8220;The Real Housewives of New Jersey&#8221; on which Teresa is the fiercest of the fraus, sources told the Daily News.

The show about the lavish lifestyles of five Garden State gals is reality TV king Andy Cohen&#8217;s baby and has been a ratings hit.

But the show has become a headache for Bravo in light of the recent flurry of bad publicity about the Giudices.

Nobody wants to see their talent in this kind of a situation," a network source told The News.

Teresa has, in recent months, been pitching her own spinoff show to Bravo honchos, sources said.

&#8220;They are not interested,&#8221; said an insider. &#8220;Bravo only spins off happy situations &#8212; marriages, baby news.  Not prison.&#8221;

There was no official comment from Bravo.

Word that the Jersey housewives might have a target on their backs came a day after Joe and his foul-mouthed parents engaged in boorish behavior before and after he and Teresa made their first appearance in Newark federal court.

Teresa is in denial about the charges, which could send her and her husband to jail for up to 50 years, sources said.

&#8220;Teresa thinks people are coming after her because she is famous,&#8221; one source said. &#8220;She honestly thinks she has done nothing wrong.&#8221;

Neither Teresa,  41, nor her 43-year-old husband have entered a plea. And Teresa is letting Joe direct their defense strategy, sources said.

 &#8220;She is old fashioned and thinks her husband knows best,&#8221; a source said.

While Joe supported the family for years running everything from a stucco company to a pizzeria, Teresa now brings home the bacon.

The News reported Wednesday she gets paid $35,000 an episode and makes thousands more plugging  her cookbooks and a specialty food line called Skinny Italian.

Recently, Teresa was hoping to give her show a sweet plot twist before things went sour with the feds.

Just days before she and Joe were indicted, they were scouting locations for a &#8220;cupcake cafe,&#8221; sources said.

Teresa saw the shop generating new plot lines for her Bravo show along the lines of &#8220;2 Broke Girls.&#8221;  That CBS sitcom is about two waitresses &#8212; one formerly rich, the other always poor &#8212; who scrape up enough dough to open a cupcake shop that quickly goes bust.

Teresa and Joe are charged with conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud, bank fraud, making false statements on loan applications and bankruptcy fraud.

Joe is also accused of failing to file tax returns for 2004 through 2008.


----------



## Jbb924

I just read that daily news article posted a few pages back and this comment made me laugh out loud. Had to share.

"How dare people besmerch Tre & Joe, they are innocent of everything. The Fed attorney is jelious of their fame and is conducting a witch hunt. Even if they did make a few mistakes they should be given a pass because I'm sure it was unintentional. Joe is a good husband and great father. Joe also builds the best houses in Jersey and makes the best wine. He is alway there for his friends and always available. They open their lives for you and me, we watch and enjoy them, T is like the new Lucy, you got to luv her. Pray for them and write your public officials demanding that the charges be dropped, plus a public apology."


----------



## cjy

Jbb924 said:


> I just read that daily news article posted a few pages back and this comment made me laugh out loud. Had to share.
> 
> "How dare people besmerch Tre & Joe, they are innocent of everything. The Fed attorney is jelious of their fame and is conducting a witch hunt. Even if they did make a few mistakes they should be given a pass because I'm sure it was unintentional. Joe is a good husband and great father. Joe also builds the best houses in Jersey and makes the best wine. He is alway there for his friends and always available. They open their lives for you and me, we watch and enjoy them, T is like the new Lucy, you got to luv her. Pray for them and write your public officials demanding that the charges be dropped, plus a public apology."


 OMG! There are supporters of murderers also so why am I surprised. They are not innocent.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Jbb924 said:


> I just read that daily news article posted a few pages back and this comment made me laugh out loud. Had to share.
> 
> "How dare people besmerch Tre & Joe, they are innocent of everything. The Fed attorney is jelious of their fame and is conducting a witch hunt. Even if they did make a few mistakes they should be given a pass because I'm sure it was unintentional. Joe is a good husband and great father. Joe also builds the best houses in Jersey and makes the best wine. He is alway there for his friends and always available. They open their lives for you and me, we watch and enjoy them, T is like the new Lucy, you got to luv her. Pray for them and write your public officials demanding that the charges be dropped, plus a public apology."



Check out the RHONJ FB page..her fans are delusional.


----------



## Baglady41

I just loved that its says " plus a public apology".  So nuts!


----------



## Graw

pixiejenna said:


> If Tree actually serves any time she will pull a Martha Stewart. She will come out prison even more successful than she went in. You know she'll write a book about her time in the joint, which will be another best seller(much to Melissa's dismay). I'm sure she'll be lining up deals while behind bars so she can milk it for everything she can.



We will see more of her than we want if she goes to jail.  Bravo stating they don't do spin offs for poor situations, jail.  They only do spin offs for weddings, marriages etc, they must feel pressure from a parent company or they knew something and are worried about it comes to light.  Even if Bravo doesn't do a show with Tre other networks will. 

I can not believe she is letting Juicy direct their legal case even with separate attorneys.  She really is a death do you part wife.  I hope he has her best interest in mind, not his.  Someone has to care for their daughters.


----------



## Bentley1

Jbb924 said:


> I just read that daily news article posted a few pages back and this comment made me laugh out loud. Had to share.
> 
> "How dare people besmerch Tre & Joe, they are innocent of everything. The Fed attorney is jelious of their fame and is conducting a witch hunt. Even if they did make a few mistakes they should be given a pass because I'm sure it was unintentional. Joe is a good husband and great father. Joe also builds the best houses in Jersey and makes the best wine. He is alway there for his friends and always available. They open their lives for you and me, we watch and enjoy them, T is like the new Lucy, you got to luv her. Pray for them and write your public officials demanding that the charges be dropped, plus a public apology."



This is probably written by someone in Teresa's camp.

I'm sure a lot of the delusional posts defending them are.


----------



## TokyoBound

Can we have a moment for the real victim in all this?  The Hermes Garden Party?

You do not deserve to be associated with this trash my lovely


----------



## AECornell

And she has quite a few in different colors as well.


----------



## robbins65

They both look like they don't have a care in the world.


----------



## leeann

limom said:


> If anyone can make lemonade out of this woozy, it is Teresa.
> Girl will be selling recipes from the big house.



The skinny Italian, big house edition!  How to make prison food taste delicious!


----------



## swags

Jbb924 said:


> I just read that daily news article posted a few pages back and this comment made me laugh out loud. Had to share.
> 
> "How dare people besmerch Tre & Joe, they are innocent of everything. *The Fed attorney is jelious of their fame and is conducting a witch hunt*. Even if they did make a few mistakes they should be given a pass because I'm sure it was unintentional. Joe is a good husband and great father. Joe also builds the best houses in Jersey and makes the best wine. He is alway there for his friends and always available. They open their lives for you and me, we watch and enjoy them, T is like the new Lucy, you got to luv her. Pray for them and write your public officials demanding that the charges be dropped, plus a public apology."


 
This! Hilarious


----------



## slang

I was reading that the statistics are only 10% of people beat these type of Federal charges and don't get jail time so it doesn't look good for them


----------



## Love Of My Life

leeann said:


> The skinny Italian, big house edition!  How to make prison food taste delicious!


----------



## Love Of My Life

swags said:


> This! Hilarious


 

   T is like the new Lucy... betcha Lucy & Desi paid their taxes!!


----------



## dooneybaby

I have the feeling that Joe will work out a deal with the feds so that Teresa doesn't spend a day in prison and she can still be with the kids. He'll probably plead guilty to some charges and serve some time, but he won't be deported.
And they'll probably have to give up that mansion.
(And Teresa better get rid of that Hermes bag and the LV Neverfull I've seen her carry before she gets in trouble with the judge. She had better herself a $99.99 bag from T.J. Maxx before she has her next court appearance!)  :lolots:


----------



## Jbb924

dooneybaby said:


> I have the feeling that Joe will work out a deal with the feds so that Teresa doesn't spend a day in prison and she can still be with the kids. He'll probably plead guilty to some charges and serve some time, but he won't be deported.
> And they'll probably have to give up that mansion.
> (And Teresa better get rid of that Hermes bag and the LV Neverfull I've seen her carry before she gets in trouble with the judge. She had better herself a $99.99 bag from T.J. Maxx before she has her next court appearance!)  :lolots:


I agree! I can't believe her lawyer hasn't advised her to leave the designer bags at home. I figured they would be going for a modest look. I bet Melissa is eating this up right now. Can't wait for the reunion.


----------



## dooneybaby

Jbb924 said:


> I agree! I can't believe her lawyer hasn't advised her to leave the designer bags at home. I figured they would be going for a modest look. I bet Melissa is eating this up right now. Can't wait for the reunion.


Melissa isn't eating this up. She's scared that she'll have to raise those four bratty Guidice girls if both Teresa and Joe end up serving time!


----------



## lulilu

missyb said:


> Actually in a federal case like this she needs her own counsel they can't have the same lawyer.


 
Not true.  While most people do have separate counsel, it is only required if the defendants have conflicting defenses.  The Perez Hilton quote suggests that her lawyer plans to put the blame on Joe, saying Teresa did not know what he was doing, or that she simply signed documents he put in front of her, negating an intent to defraud the bank or the IRS.

This is the standard wife defense in tax fraud cases.


----------



## KathyB

Jbb924 said:


> I just read that daily news article posted a few pages back and this comment made me laugh out loud. Had to share.
> 
> "How dare people besmerch Tre & Joe, they are innocent of everything. The Fed attorney is jelious of their fame and is conducting a witch hunt. Even if they did make a few mistakes they should be given a pass because I'm sure it was unintentional. Joe is a good husband and great father. Joe also builds the best houses in Jersey and makes the best wine. He is alway there for his friends and always available. They open their lives for you and me, we watch and enjoy them, T is like the new Lucy, you got to luv her. Pray for them and write your public officials demanding that the charges be dropped, plus a public apology."



The Federal attorney is jealous of them?  BWAHAHAHAHA!!! Teresa must have written this.


----------



## Florasun

Andy Cohen #Excedrinheadache10000000001:

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...uld-get-messy-for-bravo-housewives-franchise/

Teresa Giudice and husband Giuseppe Joe Giudice may not be the only ones losing sleep over their latest trouble with the law: their costars on Bravos Real Housewives of New Jersey and the network itself could get wrapped up in their legal woes.
Because Bravo is an entertainment network -- and not a news agency -- it likely does not maintain any First Amendment privileges, meaning execs and personalities from the network may be called to court, New Jersey-based attorney Darren Del Sardo told FOX411s Pop Tarts column.
Employees filming for Bravo can certainly be called as witnesses to establish that the Giudices were perhaps making large purchases in cash during the time of the bankruptcy, he explained. The network could also be called as a witness to support an increase of anticipated income paid by Bravo to Teresa that was not disclosed in her bankruptcy filing. In addition, they could be asked questions regarding the Giudices' business operations that Bravo followed at the time of the filing.
The reality television personalities have been charged in a 39-count indictment with conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud, bank fraud, making false statements on loan applications and bankruptcy fraud. They were released on Tuesday on $500,000 bond each. They are set to make a plea on August 14.
According to another legal expert, who wished to remain anonymous due to associations with the network, its a big problem that Bravo filmed the Giudices talking to their bankruptcy attorney last year.
There is a chance that there is raw footage, which didnt make the air that could be incriminating. Federal investigators will likely want all of what was shot to see what Bravo and others involved in the production knew, and how much did they know. The question of co-conspiracy, even unintentionally, could be raised, the source said. And filing for Chapter 7 is no light issue. Its odd that they were able to continue living in that opulent mansion and living such a lavish lifestyle when they were in that kind of financial ruin. Who was paying for it? Were their show payments going directly to them or their trustee? Their bail was set particularly high which is unusual, and suggests that there is much more to come.
Teresa opened up about her financial woes in one of her BravoTV.com blogs written during Season 4 last July, calling the bankruptcy filing process a nightmare.
If you have (filed for bankruptcy), you know exactly whats going on and why and how terrible it is. And it takes a long, long time, she wrote. As you saw in our lawyer meeting, we withdrew our petition for bankruptcy and are paying our creditors back.
Teresa also hinted that their money problems were far from behind them.
Itsstillnotfinal. Im so sorry I cant talk about it in detail (again!), because its not done, but the day it is, I will write a book and tell you all about it, I promise! she continued.
However, she now faces writing that tell-all from behind bars. The most serious charges Teresa and her husband face are bank fraud and loan application fraud, which carries a maximum potential penalty of 30 years in prison and a $1 million fine.
Still, these issues are nothing new for the couple. Their financial woes have been featured throughout the popular reality television franchise.
The first season Teresa just seemed really rich and they spent a crazy amount; there is one scene where they pay to furnish their huge home all in cash, one entertainment industry insider connected to the popular franchise recalled. They filed for bankruptcy in between Season 1 and 2, they mentioned the bankruptcy but it seemed Teresa was in hard-core denial about everything and just continued to shop and live the life.
With the exception of the reunion shows, the fifth season of the Real Housewives of New Jersey, which premiered in early June, has reportedly completed the filming process, so none of this new off-camera drama is likely to make the airwaves anytime soon.
It is unlikely that Bravo would be named in any criminal action. However, Bravo may be concerned that someone may infer they knew of the false representations made in the bankruptcy filings by the Giudices with regards to any anticipated income and failed to take the appropriate actions to correct the misrepresentations, Del Sardo said. Bravo is most likely discussing this matter with its attorneys to make a determination if the recent charges are grounds to terminate its contract with the Giudices. Bravo may [need] to release them from the show after these charges.
Bravo declined to comment, and the United States Attorneys Office, District of New Jersey, was not immediately available for comment.
Teresa Giudice issued a statement Tuesday advocating support for her husband and family, along with hopes to resolve this matter with the government as quickly as possible.​ 

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...for-bravo-housewives-franchise/#ixzz2akCLwpe2​


----------



## GoGlam

Jbb924 said:


> I agree! I can't believe her lawyer hasn't advised her to leave the designer bags at home. I figured they would be going for a modest look. I bet Melissa is eating this up right now. Can't wait for the reunion.



Melissa should be hoping she's not next!


----------



## NYCBelle

GoGlam said:


> Melissa should be hoping she's not next!



Seriously! The Gorga and Guidice wealth is pretty sketchy


----------



## Bentley1

Seriously, even Martha Stewart got flamed for carrying her Hermes to her court appearances. And we all know ol Martha ended up behind bars.

Their nonchalant attitude, smiling, dressing up in designer clothes/accessories, etc. is stupid.  

Whoever is guiding them in this process is a moron.


----------



## Sassys

Inside The Teresa & Joe Giudice Fraud Case &#8212; 25 Questions Answered
http://radaronline.com/photos/insid...raud-case-25-questions-answered/photo/557744/


----------



## KathyB

Bentley1 said:


> Seriously, even Martha Stewart got flamed for carrying her Hermes to her court appearances. And we all know ol Martha ended up behind bars.
> 
> Their nonchalant attitude, smiling, dressing up in designer clothes/accessories, etc. is stupid.
> 
> Whoever is guiding them in this process is a moron.


Her lawyer in particular really dropped the ball on the "proper attire for court" discussion.  He can clearly see how she dresses and that she is efficiently blinged out, so wouldn't you have the good sense to inform your client to "dial down the designer duds and accessories" when going to court?  ESPECIALLY when you're in front of a FEDERAL JUDGE on charges of bank fraud and lying about your income on bankruptcy filings.  She should have just worn a sign around her neck that said "Yes, I'm guilty."


----------



## cjy

KathyB said:


> Her lawyer in particular really dropped the ball on the "proper attire for court" discussion.  He can clearly see how she dresses and that she is efficiently blinged out, so wouldn't you have the good sense to inform your client to "dial down the designer duds and accessories" when going to court?  ESPECIALLY when you're in front of a FEDERAL JUDGE on charges of bank fraud and lying about your income on bankruptcy filings.  She should have just worn a sign around her neck that said "Yes, I'm guilty."


 Yep, she is an idiot. It just shows their lack of accountability also. They think they are above it all. They knew this was coming, heck we all did when we heard and saw they were lying about what they had when filing for protection. You can't get away with that and they did not seem to care. My sister was a Corp. Bankruptcy Attorney and has said many times if you hid things and they find out you are in MAJOR trouble! They will go after you and you will be very sorry. Does not matter WHO you are. If any of her nit witt supporters did the same thing they too would be in front of a judge. PLUS adding on tax evasion and all the other fraud allegations, yeah they are in some serious poop.


----------



## cjy

Oh and Teresa's statement saying they hope to resolve this matter quickly with the government is a joke. They missed that boat!


----------



## Sassys

cjy said:


> Oh and Teresa's statement saying they hope to resolve this matter quickly with the government is a joke. They missed that boat!


 
Well Teresa did say she graduated from Berkley College (one of those colleges with tv ads that run all the time here in NYC).


----------



## Longchamp

?? This was a quote from one of Tre's lawyers from Sassy's article---

What do Teresa&#8217;s friends and neighbors in New Jersey think?
&#8220;Everybody around her knows that they&#8217;re sleazy,&#8221; Teresa&#8217;s attorney Monica Chacon tells 

Wowzee, if you're attorney says that about you.


----------



## TokyoBound

GoGlam said:


> Melissa should be hoping she's not next!



So true - little Joe learned everything about his business from Juicy, so I bet they have a decent amount of fraud hiding in their closet. The Manzos probably do too, but they seem like they'd be well-connected and/or smart enough to know how to hide it.

I think Bravo may finally get the big fat hint that it's time to get a new, clean cast if they want to continue with the franchise.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> ?? This was a quote from one of Tre's lawyers from Sassy's article---
> 
> What do Teresas friends and neighbors in New Jersey think?
> Everybody around her knows that theyre sleazy, Teresas attorney Monica Chacon tells
> 
> Wowzee, if you're attorney says that about you.


 
I saw that and thought maybe it was a typo


----------



## GoGlam

TokyoBound said:


> So true - little Joe learned everything about his business from Juicy, so I bet they have a decent amount of fraud hiding in their closet. The Manzos probably do too, but they seem like they'd be well-connected and/or smart enough to know how to hide it.
> 
> I think Bravo may finally get the big fat hint that it's time to get a new, clean cast if they want to continue with the franchise.



Good points!


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> *Seriously, even Martha Stewart got flamed for carrying her Hermes to her court appearances. And we all know ol Martha ended up behind bars.*
> 
> Their nonchalant attitude, smiling, dressing up in designer clothes/accessories, etc. is stupid.
> 
> Whoever is guiding them in this process is a moron.



and Martha was charged with insider trading (i.e., i want more money) not mail fraud, tax fraud, bank fraud and bankruptcy fraud (i.e., i'm going to tell the government that i don't have any money).  by carrying a high-end bag into court while being charged with 39 counts of fraud against the government is so incredibly stupid, it just screams she has no idea what she's facing.  she needs to get one of Gretchen Rossi's (RHOC) ugly pleather bags.


----------



## Florasun

Fortunately, orange is a good color for Tre.


----------



## sgj99

Florasun said:


> Fortunately, orange is a good color for Tre.



yes, it blends nicely with her bottled tan


----------



## rockhollow

I think Juicy will take all the blame, and if anyone does jail time, it will be him. I think Tree will get off and look after the children - and wait for Joe.
Nothing concrete to base this on, just my opinion.


----------



## DivineMissM

leeann said:


> The skinny Italian, big house edition!  How to make prison food taste delicious!



  Oooh, and she can teach us how to make jail wine. 



dooneybaby said:


> *I have the feeling that Joe will work out a deal with the feds so that Teresa doesn't spend a day in prison and she can still be with the kids. He'll probably plead guilty to some charges and serve some time, but he won't be deported.*
> And they'll probably have to give up that mansion.
> (And Teresa better get rid of that Hermes bag and the LV Neverfull I've seen her carry before she gets in trouble with the judge. She had better herself a $99.99 bag from T.J. Maxx before she has her next court appearance!)  :lolots:



I think so too.  I think deep down he's a decent guy (I know, I know!) and won't let his wife go to jail if he can help it. 



GoGlam said:


> Melissa should be hoping she's not next!



You know she's getting real nervous right now!



Longchamp said:


> ?? This was a quote from one of Tre's lawyers from Sassy's article---
> 
> What do Teresas friends and neighbors in New Jersey think?
> Everybody around her knows that theyre sleazy, Teresas attorney Monica Chacon tells
> 
> Wowzee, if you're attorney says that about you.



That's not her attorney!  Her attorney is a man.  That woman was friends with one of the Kims.  Wasn't she the one that turned up at some party, uninvited and they made her leave??



TokyoBound said:


> So true - little Joe learned everything about his business from Juicy, so I bet they have a decent amount of fraud hiding in their closet. The Manzos probably do too, but they seem like they'd be well-connected and/or smart enough to know how to hide it.
> 
> *I think Bravo may finally get the big fat hint that it's time to get a new, clean cast if they want to continue with the franchise.*



They won't have a choice!  They'll all be in the big house, or the nut house.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> Oooh, and she can teach us how to make jail wine. .



Jailhouse Hooch, Italian version


----------



## pixiejenna

Honestly I don't get why people are ragging on how Tree dressed for court. I feel like she looked very subdued compared to how she normally dresses. Yes she's carrying a Hermes but honestly outside of those of us who aren't purse junkies who can spot what brand it is the average person isn't going to know that it's a 4-5 figure handbag. To the average person the Hermes handbag she was carrying just looks like a white handbag. 

Also am I the only one who thought of a bride & groom with Trees white suit & Joes black suit combo?


----------



## robbins65

Oooh, and she can teach us how to make jail wine.

LOL when I read this all I pictured was the scene in Good Fella's when they have all the yummy food in their cells.


----------



## TokyoBound

pixiejenna said:


> Honestly Yes she's carrying a Hermes but honestly outside of those of us who aren't purse junkies who can spot what brand it is the average person isn't going to know that it's a 4-5 figure handbag. T




True, but I think enough people in the media know that it's a Hermes, and it will get reported because it makes the story even more juicy - bankrupt housewife caries mega designer purse to a fraud hearing.

Speaking of Juicy, I don't know if flourish is the right word, but I think Joe will be a-okay in prison.  I can totally picture him pumping weights in the prison yard, trying to one up all the other cons with his incessant bragging.  He'll definitely be among his own kind.


----------



## dooneybaby

TokyoBound said:


> True, but I think enough people in the media know that it's a Hermes, and it will get reported because it makes the story even more juicy - bankrupt housewife caries mega designer purse to a fraud hearing.
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right!


----------



## slang

Outside of TPF has her purse been mentioned? I've read quite a few articles on them trying to understand the case and except for this thread, her Hermes bag has never been mentioned


----------



## limom

slang said:


> Outside of TPF has her purse been mentioned? I've read quite a few articles on them trying to understand the case and except for this thread, her Hermes bag has never been mentioned



It is only a matter of time, imo.
Plus the Benz, the large diamond studs, the Louis Vuitton, someone is bound to work that angle.


----------



## slang

limom said:


> It is only a matter of time, imo.
> Plus the Benz, the large diamond studs, the Louis Vuitton, someone is bound to work that angle.



Maybe, but nothing has changed since the their last bankruptcy a few years ago, as far as her purses, cars, big house etc..except for Joe's business partner who was suing Joe, no one seemed all that bent out of shape at their excess then


----------



## slang

Longchamp said:


> ?? This was a quote from one of Tre's lawyers from Sassy's article---
> 
> What do Teresas friends and neighbors in New Jersey think?
> Everybody around her knows that theyre sleazy, Teresas attorney Monica Chacon tells
> 
> Wowzee, if you're attorney says that about you.



That's not her lawyer, that's the lawyer who helped put together this case against them...she was the one who showed up w/ Kim G at Melissa & Joe's Xmas party a few yrs back and then they asked her to leave


----------



## limom

slang said:


> Maybe, but nothing has changed since the their last bankruptcy a few years ago, as far as her purses, cars, big house etc..except for Joe's business partner who was suing Joe, no one seemed all that bent out of shape at their excess then



The New York post mentioned Joe and his expensive corvette.


----------



## slang

Here's an article where Monica Chacon (*Kim G's lawyer friend & the one the Melissa and Joe kicked out of their Xmas party in season 3*) explains how she has worked 4 years with Federal investigators to nab The Guidices:


*http://famewhorgas.wordpress.com/20...estiagors-for-four-years-to-nab-the-giudices/*


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> Here's an article where Monica Chacon (*Kim G's lawyer friend & the one the Melissa and Joe kicked out of their Xmas party in season 3*) explains how she has worked 4 years with Federal investigators to nab The Guidices:
> 
> 
> *http://famewhorgas.wordpress.com/20...estiagors-for-four-years-to-nab-the-giudices/*




Speechless ...


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Nasty. Ugh.



pixiejenna said:


> Yes she's carrying a Hermes but honestly outside of those of us who aren't purse junkies who can spot what brand it is the average person isn't going to know that it's a *4-5 figure* handbag. To the average person the Hermes handbag she was carrying just looks like a white handbag.



This bag is now 5 figures?!
Even to some of us who know Hermes , it's still just a dull white handbag.   Never liked this style.


----------



## Sassys

Keeping fit for prison?


----------



## missyb

Sassys said:


> Keeping fit for prison?



Where did you find this picture? Wonder if its recent. I'm very surprised they don't have some sort of gym in the house


----------



## Sassys

missyb said:


> Where did you find this picture? Wonder if its recent. I'm very surprised they don't have some sort of gym in the house


 
Picture was shot yesterday.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ads-gym-puffy-eyes--plasters-smile-party.html


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Keeping fit for prison?



Yikes lots of crying


----------



## lulilu

slang said:


> That's not her lawyer, that's the lawyer who helped put together this case against them...she was the one who showed up w/ Kim G at Melissa & Joe's Xmas party a few yrs back and then they asked her to leave



The more appropriate question is what does it say about this lawyer making these kinds of public statements?


----------



## lulilu

KimG has always embarrassed herself on camera.  She showed her lack of intelligence and desperation for  moment on camera.  No matter what happens to anyone else, there will always be a video record of that.  Her family must be humiliated.


----------



## Longchamp

slang said:


> Here's an article where Monica Chacon (*Kim G's lawyer friend & the one the Melissa and Joe kicked out of their Xmas party in season 3*) explains how she has worked 4 years with Federal investigators to nab The Guidices:
> 
> 
> *http://famewhorgas.wordpress.com/20...estiagors-for-four-years-to-nab-the-giudices/*



Long article, makes the lawyers and Kim G look bad.

Juicy using a sling shot to shoot holes through the lawyers windows?? Not buying that one.


----------



## pixiejenna

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Nasty. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is now 5 figures?!
> Even to some of us who know Hermes , it's still just a dull white handbag.   Never liked this style.



I'm guessing it's 4 to 5 figures, I'm not really into Hermes so I don't know for sure. If it's part fabric I'm guessing 4 figures if it's all leather it could be in the 5 figure (or really darn close after taxes are included) their solid leather bags are pretty pricey.  I looks like solid leather in the pics but none of the pics are close up enough for me to tell.


----------



## Florasun

pixiejenna said:


> I'm guessing it's 4 to 5 figures, I'm not really into Hermes so I don't know for sure. If it's part fabric I'm guessing 4 figures if it's all leather it could be in the 5 figure (or really darn close after taxes are included) their solid leather bags are pretty pricey. I looks like solid leather in the pics but none of the pics are close up enough for me to tell.


 
You can purchase them on the Hermes website now. The canvas/leather is almost 2000 dollars, more for the all leather.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

pixiejenna said:


> I'm guessing it's 4 to 5 figures, I'm not really into Hermes so I don't know for sure. If it's part fabric I'm guessing 4 figures if it's all leather it could be in the 5 figure (or really darn close after taxes are included) their solid leather bags are pretty pricey.  I looks like solid leather in the pics but none of the pics are close up enough for me to tell.



I was giving a 'holy heck' statement. Not questioning it. You are probably correct.  
Would not be surprised if that is what they are charging for this bag in leather.
I've moved on from Hermes, has become way too common.


----------



## dooneybaby

Florasun said:


> You can purchase them on the Hermes website now. The canvas/leather is almost 2000 dollars, more for the all leather.


The bag is an all leather Hermes Garden Party, so it's about $3,200 for that particular size.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kim G is bad news... nothing stays private or personal with her..


----------



## dooneybaby

limom said:


> It is only a matter of time, imo.
> Plus the Benz, the large diamond studs, the Louis Vuitton, someone is bound to work that angle.


Exactly! I don't think the reporters writing the news story are familiar with what Hermes bags look like (except for the Birkin). Anyway, you have to be careful about how you present something like that in a news story. You can't just say that Teresa Giudice arrived at the courthouse carrying a $3,200 handbag, not unless you absolutely know it's a genuine Hermes and not a knockoff. When writing a news story, never, never assume. It could get you in trouble.
And yes, you're right, eventually it will be mentioned, along with all their extravagant spending. But if you ask me, the Giudices better be more worried about that marble-filled mansion of theirs. Wait until the judge gets a look at that!


----------



## swags

dooneybaby said:


> Exactly! I don't think the reporters writing the news story are familiar with what Hermes bags look like (except for the Birkin). Anyway, you have to be careful about how you present something like that in a news story. You can't just say that Teresa Giudice arrived at the courthouse carrying a $3,200 handbag, not unless you absolutely know it's a genuine Hermes and not a knockoff. When writing a news story, never, never assume. It could get you in trouble.
> And yes, you're right, eventually it will be mentioned, along with all their extravagant spending. But if you ask me, the Giudices better be more worried about that marble-filled mansion of theirs. Wait until the judge gets a look at that!


 
I'm still surprised that she would carry that to court although I don't know why it surprises me. These people are on a reality tv show being filmed in their mansion, in their cars, having parties, getting their makeup done...even if she showed up with an old Guess bag, at this point the damage is done. (although some court attire coaching might help)


----------



## DivineMissM

slang said:


> Here's an article where Monica Chacon (*Kim G's lawyer friend & the one the Melissa and Joe kicked out of their Xmas party in season 3*) explains how she has worked 4 years with Federal investigators to nab The Guidices:
> 
> 
> *http://famewhorgas.wordpress.com/20...estiagors-for-four-years-to-nab-the-giudices/*



Kim G is disgusting.  And Monica isn't much better.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know if it's already been posted but here's Tree's indictment

http://www.justice.gov/usao/nj/Press/files/pdffiles/2013/Guidice, Giuseppe and Teresa Indictment.pdf


----------



## starbucksqueen

I was wondering who turned them into the feds. I remember the controversy over their doing the big B. It is often said that if you undergo a bankruptcy, not to go around telling everyone you know. You might have enemies who would whisper in the trustee's ear. (Yes, they're public record, but most people don't go digging in PACER!)
Kim G. is a sleazy individual. Ditto for Monica. So I guess they would know sleaze.
There was always something very shady about Tree and Joe. Did anyone ever notice that she would go around paying for stuff with big wads of cash? (She did ask if she use a debit card also). 
Joe is supposed to be some big contractor, but you never heard of him. 
Back in the day, it used to be possible to fake documentation for mortgages. I didn't do it. I had a lawyer friend who told how it was possible. 
What so sad is that people get caught up with the idea of the high life and then they will do anything.  I know, they  will have their day in court. But you can't tell me that they're blameless.
I do feel sorry for the kids.


----------



## starrynite_87

Wasn't Monica the wife of the lawyer that was representing Juicy's business partner that was suing the Gudices for fraud...about Tre's courtroom fashion I remember on that E! Show with the girl from the bling ring (can't believe I actually watched it) her lawyer made her go shopping for a more conservative wardrobe( no 6 inch louboutin's or anything designer)


----------



## slang

starrynite_87 said:


> *Wasn't Monica the wife of the lawyer that was representing Juicy's business partner that was suing the Gudices for fraud*...about Tre's courtroom fashion I remember on that E! Show with the girl from the bling ring (can't believe I actually watched it) her lawyer made her go shopping for a more conservative wardrobe( no 6 inch louboutin's or anything designer)



Monica is a lawyer & yes she represented Joe's business partner when he sued Joe for fraud


----------



## slang

An interesting thing I've read Monica Chacon say, is that Kim G didn't invite her as a guest to either the Posche fashion show OR the Xmas party at Joe & Melisssa's. A Bravo producer contacted her and asked her to be a guest of Kim's at both events.  

Not that it makes either her or Kim any better since Monica going (while being the lawyer suing Tre & Joe) is pure drama, but the fact that Bravo actually set it up shows how low they will go to throw their own "employees" under the bus for the drama and good ratings.


----------



## dooneybaby

Bottom line, no one can be blamed for Teresa and Joe Giudice's legal mess but Teresa and Joe Giudice. Regardless of who has been helping federal investigators, there had to be enough evidence against the Giudices for them to be indicted.

Teresa and Joe have been living a facade for years, and it's affecting all aspects of their lives.
It's damaged Teresa's relationship with her bother and sister-in-law. The Giudices have tried to keep up with the Joneses -  the marble-filled mansion, the cars, the expensive possessions are obviously a life they can't afford. And remember, they had a nice home before building the home they're currently living in. Why do they feel they need to have so much that they obviously can't afford to the point of being $11 million in debt?

The Giudices have spoiled their children to the point that even at a young age, there's a sense of entitlement and a lack of appreciation. The Giudices may have been thinking they've been giving their children the best of everything, but they've actually been cheating those children out of a lot more. In the end, losing their lavish life is going to be the least of their worries. Those children are going to lose their parents if they go to prison. And in reality, these children have been innocent victims. It's been up to their parents to instill them with a value system and sense of right and wrong. Children don't raise themselves.
What's scary is that Teresa and Joe seem to have no concept of consequences.

What's going on has become way more serious than just chatter about a reality TV show.
Their problems are real life, and whatever the outcome of this federal case, Teresa and Joe Giudice are going to be facing some real consequences.
And unfortunately their four innocent girls will also be paying the price.


----------



## MAGJES

dooneybaby said:


> Bottom line, no one can be blamed for Teresa and Joe Giudice's legal mess but Teresa and Joe Giudice. Regardless of who has been helping federal investigators, there had to be enough evidence against the Giudices for them to be indicted.
> 
> Teresa and Joe have been living a facade for years, and it's affecting all aspects of their lives.
> It's damaged Teresa's relationship with her bother and sister-in-law. The Giudices have tried to keep up with the Joneses -  the marble-filled mansion, the cars, the expensive possessions are obviously a life they can't afford. And remember, they had a nice home before building the home they're currently living in. Why do they feel they need to have so much that they obviously can't afford to the point of being $11 million in debt?
> 
> The Giudices have spoiled their children to the point that even at a young age, there's a sense of entitlement and a lack of appreciation. The Giudices may have been thinking they've been giving their children the best of everything, but they've actually been cheating those children out of a lot more. In the end, losing their lavish life is going to be the least of their worries. Those children are going to lose their parents if they go to prison. And in reality, these children have been innocent victims. It's been up to their parents to instill them with a value system and sense of right and wrong. Children don't raise themselves.
> What's scary is that Teresa and Joe seem to have no concept of consequences.
> 
> What's going on has become way more serious than just chatter about a reality TV show.
> Their problems are real life, and whatever the outcome of this federal case, Teresa and Joe Giudice are going to be facing some real consequences.
> And unfortunately their four innocent girls will also be paying the price.



I agree with you 100%.

What I find interesting are the comments made at the bottom of that article (in the posted link). Everyone is blaming everyone but Teresa and Joe as if  they have done nothing wrong. It gripes me to no end when people like this shuck their responsibility and think they are above paying taxes. They have NO one to blame but themeslves.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

MAGJES said:


> I agree with you 100%.
> 
> What I find interesting are the comments made at the bottom of that article (in the posted link). Everyone is blaming everyone but Teresa and Joe as if  they have done nothing wrong. It gripes me to no end when people like this shuck their responsibility and think they are above paying taxes. *They have NO one to blame but themeslves.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> No one else to blame.
> 
> But boy are they in denial. It'll work itself out, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> If they cared about the kids the way some posters feel about it (poor kids) well, shouldn't Tre and Dumbfu@k thought about them too? They really are dumb and dumber. The whole cast is probably dipping into something shady but these two are just that stupid to get caught I guess. I say "caught" casually because they appear very casual about the law. I really do hope they see time. I can't stand folks who live off the backs of others and see absolutely no problem with it. Needless to say I don't watch this franchise as they make me want to vomit  and that's sad bc I liked it in the beginning. I usually don't get a rat's a$$ about people on these shows but I dunno, this one pis$es me off and that's weird to me. I'll take the shallow-minded dingbats over in the OC, haha.


----------



## DivineMissM

I definitely agree that Tre and Juicy are solely to blame.  However, I can see how they got caught up in it.  I don't think they had any intention of it becoming what it did, it probably started as a little fudge and then one lie lead to another and next thing you know...  Anyway, they should have known better and made better choices, and now they're going to have to pay the price.  I hope this will be a lesson to anyone who's tempted to stretch the truth on a loan application or taxes!


----------



## MAGJES

What they are accused of is way beyond getting "caught up in it " and starting out as a "little fudge."  Falsifying documents is what I would consider as serious criminal conduct.


----------



## cjy

MAGJES said:


> What they are accused of is way beyond getting "caught up in it " and starting out as a "little fudge."  Falsifying documents is what I would consider as serious criminal conduct.


 No I agree, this was way beyond getting caught up. Reading the indictment really made me made. They lied to get money, then lied to avoid paying it back. They deserve what ever they get. This is why the Country is in the mess its in thanks to people like them. Joe went to the trouble to "make up" tax returns so they could get mortgages so I don't even want to hear they did not know or people were out to get them. BS. Tre also knew what was going on. Two false W-2's to show Tre was employed???!!! 
Also, not really surprised the Attorney for the guy Joe cheated got involved. I don't really blame her, her client was ripped off and then they parade around New Jersey spending and rubbing their cheating and lying in so many noses what did they expect??? 
That indictment really shows how guilty they are. They knew lying about their assets and income when filing for bankruptcy was WRONG and did it anyway. They did not get caught up, THEY WERE GREEDY!!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok, I just to make sure you guys know that that was what I was saying. They are casual about abiding the law - they knew they were breaking it but didn't give two effs about doing it.


----------



## Longchamp

When I first started watching this show and saw Juicy and Tre's lot and 10,000 SF McMansion, I always was perplexed how they could afford such extravagance.  Same goes forTarzan and Melissa.  But that's keeping up with the Jones's I guess.   

I like some bags and jewelry but mostly I'm a spend thrift, live way under my means.  FBI doesn't bring charges until they're sure they can win.

Maybe Juicy will take the fall for Tre.  

I was reading many of the other housewives chiming in on the Giudices-- Bethenny -- "throw the book at her, she was stupid."    Lea Black is worried about the children.

Caroline on WWHL tonight.  Tre is scheduled to be on August 23rd--we'll see.


----------



## pixiejenna

This weeks eppy was boring. Caroline trying to meddle into her kids lives is tiresome. I agree with Al's assessment of the situation, even though he went cray cray on Caroline. They are busting their butts but they aren't successful yet. I think Caroline has total blinders on when it comes to her sons, they can't even take care of themselves how can they take care of their potential spouses? Hell if it weren't for their bravo paychecks, daddy letting them work at the brownstone, their uncle letting them work for him, & mommy & daddy funding their restaurant they would not have ANY jobs. 

It was nice to see the Gorga & Guidanc family dinner the kids just LOVE each other. Am I the only one who doesn't get why that tanning place would want Tarzan as a billboard model. I love how his son could care less about his dads billboard too funny. Watching Mel's photo shot was annoying, she clearly couldn't get enough of the fan lol.

I hate that they ended the eppy with Tree & Jacq starting their talk. I can't believe that Tree called Jacq a bad person, because she's such a saint herself. I feel like they are both so similar in the way they think they both can only view how they are wronged by the other with out letting go of the past.


----------



## Longchamp

It was a  show tonight.   Caroline and her sons.... I vacuumed while they were on. :giggles::giggles:


----------



## MAGJES

cjy said:


> No I agree, this was way beyond getting caught up. Reading the indictment really made me made. They lied to get money, then lied to avoid paying it back. They deserve what ever they get. This is why the Country is in the mess its in thanks to people like them. Joe went to the trouble to "make up" tax returns so they could get mortgages so I don't even want to hear they did not know or people were out to get them. BS. Tre also knew what was going on. Two false W-2's to show Tre was employed???!!!
> Also, not really surprised the Attorney for the guy Joe cheated got involved. I don't really blame her, her client was ripped off and then they parade around New Jersey spending and rubbing their cheating and lying in so many noses what did they expect???
> That indictment really shows how guilty they are. They knew lying about their assets and income when filing for bankruptcy was WRONG and did it anyway. They did not get caught up, THEY WERE GREEDY!!!!



Exactly!
Greed 100% is the reason for their current situation. 

As much as I like her on the show (and am usually team Teresa when she's up against Melissa)....... I can't make excuses for her on this.


----------



## MAGJES

Off to watch tonight's episode on DVR.
Sounds like I'll be doing a lot of fast forwarding.


----------



## shortsweetness

The Guidiaces would be a great American Greed episode. CNBC needs to get on that especially if NBC owns Bravo.


----------



## zaara10

Teresa still trying to blame Jacqueline for her rift w/ her brother saying that there were no problems prior to Jaq saying anything about the "set-up" is just ridiculous. Way to put the blame elsewhere. (that's what the giuduces are good at). And if someone called me evil to my face, I don't think I could sit there so calmly. 
It was nice to see the little cousins all together. I'm glad the adults could get it together for the sake of the kids.


----------



## vanasty

Rolling my eyes at Caroline telling Albie that her marriage is none of his business.

I get where she is coming from, but Albie was pretty non-invasive about it, and he was just saying something from concerned observation....and out of all the people in the world who could say something, you would think the children of that marriage would be allowed to voice an opinion.

In my opinion.....where there is smoke, theres fire. If things dont add up, 99% of the time, its cause it could be better. 

I used to think there are couples who are just immune to distance issues...like, they dont NEED to be around each other that much, they know what works for them, unconventionality, etc etc.  I always gave the benefit of the doubt to these relationship for years, because sometimes I know what such issues are like in my own experiences.

Sorry, but Ive seen enough Marriages and relationships end eventually because of it, and I am no longer going to give the benefit of the doubt because "I dont know their personal life". If your gut feeling thinks there is a breaking point or a limit, there might just be one.

but whatever Caroline, get defensive and continue to prioritize your grown barnacle children and shove yourself into THEIR personal lives!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Longchamp said:


> It was a  show tonight.   Caroline and her sons.... I vacuumed while they were on. :giggles::giggles:


 

    LOL.....it was tedious watching this episode


----------



## DivineMissM

shortsweetness said:


> The Guidiaces would be a great American Greed episode. CNBC needs to get on that especially if NBC owns Bravo.



Totally!  I love that show, they would make a "juicy" episode.  Pun intended.


----------



## Deco

vanasty said:


> but whatever Caroline, get defensive and continue to prioritize *your grown barnacle children* and shove yourself into THEIR personal lives!


----------



## Sassys

Teresa Giudice is facing 50 years in jail for fraud and tax evasion charges, however the reality star dubbed &#8220;The Real Fraud-wife&#8221; is confident that she will never be put behind bars &#8212; because her husband will &#8220;take the fall.&#8221;

_The Real _ star and her husband Joe have been indicted by the feds on 39 charges.
Despite the reality that she could lose it all, &#8220;Teresa doesn&#8217;t give a f**k,&#8221; a source close to her told RadarOnline.com in an exclusive interview.

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...-jail-because-husband-joe-will-take-the-fall/


----------



## Bentley1

vanasty said:


> Rolling my eyes at Caroline telling Albie that her marriage is none of his business.
> 
> I get where she is coming from, but Albie was pretty non-invasive about it, and he was just saying something from concerned observation....and out of all the people in the world who could say something, you would think the children of that marriage would be allowed to voice an opinion.
> 
> In my opinion.....where there is smoke, theres fire. If things dont add up, 99% of the time, its cause it could be better.
> 
> I used to think there are couples who are just immune to distance issues...like, they dont NEED to be around each other that much, they know what works for them, unconventionality, etc etc.  I always gave the benefit of the doubt to these relationship for years, because sometimes I know what such issues are like in my own experiences.
> 
> Sorry, but Ive seen enough Marriages and relationships end eventually because of it, and I am no longer going to give the benefit of the doubt because "I dont know their personal life". If your gut feeling thinks there is a breaking point or a limit, there might just be one.
> 
> but whatever Caroline, get defensive and continue to prioritize *your grown barnacle children *and shove yourself into THEIR personal lives!



  Too funny and so true!  I will never look at those 3 the same after this comment.


----------



## TokyoBound

After reading the indictment, I honestly don't see how Joe could take the fall for all of it.  Teresa was complicit and was totally knew what was going on.


----------



## TokyoBound

Re: last night's episode, I got so much second hand embarrassment from watching Rosie get tanked at the singles night.  Her social drinking is such a crutch, I wish someone in her family had the heart to tell her to dial it down.  Instead they encourage it.  

Out of curiosity, has anyone here been to Little Town, or know someone who has?  Just curious what it was like, and if you can see Chris or Albie managing the staff.


----------



## missyb

TokyoBound said:


> Re: last night's episode, I got so much second hand embarrassment from watching Rosie get tanked at the singles night.  Her social drinking is such a crutch, I wish someone in her family had the heart to tell her to dial it down.  Instead they encourage it.
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone here been to Little Town, or know someone who has?  Just curious what it was like, and if you can see Chris or Albie managing the staff.



It's on Sinatra drive in Hoboken haven't been there yet though


----------



## pixiejenna

shortsweetness said:


> The Guidiaces would be a great American Greed episode. CNBC needs to get on that especially if NBC owns Bravo.



OMG I would SO watch that in a heartbeat! 



Sassys said:


> Teresa Giudice is facing 50 years in jail for fraud and tax evasion charges, however the reality star dubbed The Real Fraud-wife is confident that she will never be put behind bars  because her husband will take the fall.
> 
> _The Real _ star and her husband Joe have been indicted by the feds on 39 charges.
> Despite the reality that she could lose it all, *Teresa doesnt give a f**k, *a source close to her told RadarOnline.com in an exclusive interview.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...-jail-because-husband-joe-will-take-the-fall/



Well she hasn't given a F so far so why would she start now? She lives in the land of denial she's too stupid to see that her hubby can't take the fall for it all because she very well knew what was going on and participated in it.


----------



## KathyB

I'm not sure if what the Guidices' suffer from is pure greed, or a mixture of greed and envy/jealousy of what others (mostly Melissa and JoeGo) have.  However, it's tit for tat.  Melissa is just as jealous of Teresa.


----------



## cocochanellova

missyb said:


> It's on Sinatra drive in Hoboken haven't been there yet though



I live in Hoboken. Been there. It's always super packed. Food isn't that good but the manzo boys actually do work there. I saw albie running around the restaurant. They have skee ball in the back and it's on the water so they always have the windows open.


----------



## cjy

KathyB said:


> I'm not sure if what the Guidices' suffer from is pure greed, or a mixture of greed and envy/jealousy of what others (mostly Melissa and JoeGo) have.  However, it's tit for tat.  Melissa is just as jealous of Teresa.


Kathy I agree, I think all the envy and jealousy led them to the greed. What ever the reason I know we all agree it was very wrong. I do think Melissa and Joe are going to be shown for their true colors soon as well.


----------



## cjy

TokyoBound said:


> After reading the indictment, I honestly don't see how Joe could take the fall for all of it.  Teresa was complicit and was totally knew what was going on.


 That I have been saying! Its very obvious how guilty she is!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> I'm not sure if what the Guidices' suffer from is pure greed, or a mixture of greed and envy/jealousy of what others (mostly Melissa and JoeGo) have.  However, it's tit for tat.  Melissa is just as jealous of Teresa.



All of the above.


----------



## Stilettolife

Last night was kinda boring. 

The only thing I saw was that Teresa is still not taking responsiblity for stuff. How Jacqueline stayed friends with her for that long, I will never know. Because if that had been me that she called evil at that table, I would have been like "Oh well then, I'm going to show you how evil I can be and just left her at the table." 

Jac may hit below that belt with strength, but she's somewhat kindhearted and sensitive and not a narcissitic dum dum. Teresa, well just let me say I miss the Teresa from season 1.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tre went into the meeting all wrong. She called Jacqueline and said "I don't want to be friends, just civil" (or some crap like that). 

Why even meet?


----------



## DivineMissM

shortsweetness said:


> The Guidiaces would be a great American Greed episode. CNBC needs to get on that especially if NBC owns Bravo.



That would be awesome.  I love that show.



cjy said:


> Kathy I agree, I think all the envy and jealousy led them to the greed. What ever the reason I know we all agree it was very wrong. I do think Melissa and Joe are going to be shown for their true colors soon as well.



Totally.  It doesn't really matter how they got to this point.  The bottom line is they're greedy con artists.  Melissa and Joe are the same, if not worse.  Actually, come to think of it, I bet most of the "housewives" and/or their spouses have done some shady business.  Maybe the American Greed episode should be about all of them.


----------



## KathyB

There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that Melissa and JoeGo's day in Court will come.  The lid to the Guidice and Gorga Pandora's box has been raised.  The IRS, et. al., will begin looking at the family members' tax returns, purchases and bank accounts and any documents and records associated with Joe Gorga's construction business. If they have one inkling of suspicion there is wrongdoing of any kind, the Gorga's will be next on the chopping block.  Believe it.


----------



## needloub

shortsweetness said:


> The Guidiaces would be a great American Greed episode. CNBC needs to get on that especially if NBC owns Bravo.



I have lost some hours of sleep watching _American Greed_ lol!  I would definitely tune in if this family was featured...


----------



## pixiejenna

DivineMissM said:


> That would be awesome.  I love that show.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally.  It doesn't really matter how they got to this point. * The bottom line is they're greedy con artists.  Melissa and Joe are the same, if not worse.*  Actually, come to think of it, I bet most of the "housewives" and/or their spouses have done some shady business.  Maybe the American Greed episode should be about all of them.



THey are worse. They tricked Tarzans parents into thinking they bought them a home and that it was in their name. Not only did they not buy the home and put it in their name they couldn't pay the mortgage when the payments balloned and were forced into selling it leaving his own parents homeless. While spending tons of money(that isn't theirs) on a home they can't afford. Good thing they wasted all that money on building a recording studio for Melissa's "singing career". 




KathyB said:


> *There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that Melissa and JoeGo's day in Court will come*.  The lid to the Guidice and Gorga Pandora's box has been raised.  The IRS, et. al., will begin looking at the family members' tax returns, purchases and bank accounts and any documents and records associated with Joe Gorga's construction business. If they have one inkling of suspicion there is wrongdoing of any kind, the Gorga's will be next on the chopping block.  Believe it.



Yes their day will be coming soon. You know that the IRS will be looking at anyone close to the Guidice's and Juicy taught Tarzan everything he knows.  I'm sure Tarzan is shaking in his boots knowing he'll be next. What will he do when they can't afford anymore spraycan hair for him?


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Tre went into the meeting all wrong. She called Jacqueline and said "I don't want to be friends, just civil" (or some crap like that).
> 
> Why even meet?


 
+1  But I think Jacqueline helped them put the nail in the coffin for Tre.  When they met outside last season and Jac kept asking, "I thought we were friends, you're not telling me what's going on w/ your bankruptcy. " Then Caroline came up from behind...I think Jac knew about the IRS investigation and was trying to get Tre to incriminate herself on tape or say something stupid. 



pixiejenna said:


> THey are worse.
> What will he do when they can't afford anymore spraycan hair for him?


 
They are just as bad if not worse.  :lolots:spray can hair!!


----------



## Bentley1

pixiejenna said:


> THey are worse. They tricked Tarzans parents into thinking they bought them a home and that it was in their name. Not only did they not buy the home and put it in their name they couldn't pay the mortgage when the payments balloned and were forced into selling it leaving his own parents homeless. While spending tons of money(that isn't theirs) on a home they can't afford. Good thing they wasted all that money on building a recording studio for Melissa's "singing career".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes their day will be coming soon. You know that the IRS will be looking at anyone close to the Guidice's and Juicy taught Tarzan everything he knows.  I'm sure Tarzan is shaking in his boots knowing he'll be next. *What will he do when they can't afford anymore spraycan hair for him*?



  Too funny!

Spray Can Hair Joe will soon have a lot more to worry about then spraying hair onto his balding head.


----------



## starrynite_87

Why are people assuming that Joe and Melissa are gonna get caught too...did I miss something?


----------



## Love4H

starrynite_87 said:


> Why are people assuming that Joe and Melissa are gonna get caught too...did I miss something?



Because Juicy Joe was like a mentor to the little Joe, he thought him everything in business. People assuming that baby Joe would be making the same mistakes/ frauds as Juicy was caught doing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Why are people assuming that Joe and Melissa are gonna get caught too...did I miss something?



If you have a little free time, go back and read the link I posted. I believe that joe and Melissa also have dirty dealings.


----------



## zaara10

Bentley1 said:


> Too funny!
> 
> Spray Can Hair Joe will soon have a lot more to worry about then spraying hair onto his balding head.



I already foresee "Spray Can Hair Joe" hitting the shelves soon. Lol!! That, or he'll be endorsing rogaine or something! Anything for a dollar!


----------



## KathyB

starrynite_87 said:


> Why are people assuming that Joe and Melissa are gonna get caught too...did I miss something?



In a case where someone is indicted on many, many counts of fraud, especially connected to business dealings, the Feds will begin looking at family members, business associates, etc., connected to the person/people indicted.  Since JoeGu was responsible or helped JoeGo start up his construction business, Joe Gorga will be or already has been investigated.  It's like the domino effect.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Just because they were indicted on 39 counts of fraud last week and face up to 50 years in prison doesn't mean Teresa and Joe Giudice were going to cancel their vacation plans. In a move that shows either great resiliency or serious denial, Teresa and Joe hit the beach (with their daughters in tow) a mere few days after their highly publicized court appearance.
Teresa first tweeted on August 1 that she was headed to the Hamptons &#8212; Long Island, New York's summer playground for the ultrarich &#8212; and then followed it up with a bevy of Instagram pics showing her family eating, cooking, and having fun. After exiting the courthouse last Monday, she had vowed to "maintain" her family's lives "in the best way possible," and &#8212; based on these snapshots&#8212;she seems to be succeeding ... for now.

Teresa looked like she didn't have a care in the world as she frolicked in a sexy cutout bathing suit and turquoise cowboy hat. As if an advertisement for how happy her marriage is, she posted one photo featuring herself and Joe knee-deep in the surf with the caption, "Me and my honey&#8230;"
Another showed Teresa's youngest, Audriana, perched on her mother's back as the two girls smile into the camera. In a third snapshot, Joe helps Milania ride her boogie board. In other words, this looks more like a family living the American dream than facing public humiliation and jail time


http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-ne...tions-hamptons-amid-legal-woes-172549485.html


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Soon as as I saw this article I SMH and remembered when I use to watch them on the show.


----------



## missyb

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Just because they were indicted on 39 counts of fraud last week and face up to 50 years in prison doesn't mean Teresa and Joe Giudice were going to cancel their vacation plans. In a move that shows either great resiliency or serious denial, Teresa and Joe hit the beach (with their daughters in tow) a mere few days after their highly publicized court appearance.
> Teresa first tweeted on August 1 that she was headed to the Hamptons  Long Island, New York's summer playground for the ultrarich  and then followed it up with a bevy of Instagram pics showing her family eating, cooking, and having fun. After exiting the courthouse last Monday, she had vowed to "maintain" her family's lives "in the best way possible," and  based on these snapshotsshe seems to be succeeding ... for now.
> 
> Teresa looked like she didn't have a care in the world as she frolicked in a sexy cutout bathing suit and turquoise cowboy hat. As if an advertisement for how happy her marriage is, she posted one photo featuring herself and Joe knee-deep in the surf with the caption, "Me and my honey"
> Another showed Teresa's youngest, Audriana, perched on her mother's back as the two girls smile into the camera. In a third snapshot, Joe helps Milania ride her boogie board. In other words, this looks more like a family living the American dream than facing public humiliation and jail time
> 
> 
> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-ne...tions-hamptons-amid-legal-woes-172549485.html



The pictures of them on the beach were probably taken at the shore. Theresa has a house in toms river. I can see them going to the beach with their kids it's what you do when you live on north jersey and its the summer you go to your shore house during the weekends. I'm not saying they should be flaunting themselves but going to the beach on the weekends would be normalcy for the girls it's what their used to doing


----------



## pixiejenna

If they already had the trip planned I don't blame them for not breaking plans especially if other friends/families are involved. However you'd like to think that they'd keep it on the DL instead of flaunting it. I guess they want to live it up before they are confined to their 5X9 cell.


----------



## horse17

needloub said:


> I have lost some hours of sleep watching _American Greed_ lol!  I would definitely tune in if this family was featured...


omg...me too....love love that show....do youthink theywould get paid for being in that show?


----------



## Love4H

missyb said:


> The pictures of them on the beach were probably taken at the shore. Theresa has a house in toms river. I can see them going to the beach with their kids it's what you do when you live on north jersey and its the summer you go to your shore house during the weekends. I'm not saying they should be flaunting themselves but going to the beach on the weekends would be normalcy for the girls it's what their used to doing



I don't see anything incriminating in those yahoo pics. Parents with kids on a beach. Teresa is not showing her wealth or anything, she's on a regular towel on a beach. What's wrong with that? You don't gave to be rich to go to a beach to lay down on a $5.99 towel.


----------



## limom

Love4H said:


> I don't see anything incriminating in those yahoo pics. Parents with kids on a beach. Teresa is not showing her wealth or anything, she's on a regular towel on a beach. What's wrong with that? You don't gave to be rich to go to a beach to lay down on a $5.99 towel.



In the Hamptons? It is not the best pr.


----------



## Longchamp

She's headed to FL according to article.  Thought she couldn't leave NY/NJ.


----------



## lallybelle

Longchamp said:


> She's headed to FL according to article.  Thought she couldn't leave NY/NJ.



She got permission to go for an appearance.


----------



## limom

lallybelle said:


> She got permission to go for an appearance.



Hum, maybe she is really working out on a plea bargain then.


----------



## lallybelle

limom said:


> Hum, maybe she is really working out on a plea bargain then.



Maybe. They probably figure she'll need the money for the fines...


----------



## missyb

Love4H said:


> I don't see anything incriminating in those yahoo pics. Parents with kids on a beach. Teresa is not showing her wealth or anything, she's on a regular towel on a beach. What's wrong with that? You don't gave to be rich to go to a beach to lay down on a $5.99 towel.



I'm not saying there is at all. I'm from NJ and its what everyone does during the summer. I was trying to say its what her girls are used to doing so you try to keep their lives as normal as possible.


----------



## Love4H

missyb said:


> I'm not saying there is at all. I'm from NJ and its what everyone does during the summer. I was trying to say its what her girls are used to doing so you try to keep their lives as normal as possible.



Oh no, hon, I wasn't talking about you judging them at all! The article on the other hand is very misleading. I don't see anything wrong about going to a beach with kids during summertime either.


----------



## limom

missyb said:


> I'm not saying there is at all. I'm from NJ and its what everyone does during the summer. I was trying to say its what her girls are used to doing so you try to keep their lives as normal as possible.





Love4H said:


> Oh no, hon, I wasn't talking about you judging them at all! The article on the other hand is very misleading. I don't see anything wrong about going to a beach with kids during summertime either.



If she goes to trial, the DA is going to have a field day with her many bad choices.
Who is counseling her?
Jo looks in pain.


----------



## KathyB

I'm curious to see how much RH of NJ video will be used as evidence against them.  Especially in season one when she was paying for all that furniture with *$$$*, peeling off hundred dollar bills like they were singles.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> In the Hamptons? It is not the best pr.


 
Many parts of the Hamptons are not wealthy. The kids are in an above ground pool, which clearly says they are not in a wealthy area.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Many parts of the Hamptons are not wealthy. The kids are in an above ground pool, which clearly says they are not in a wealthy area.



Depending on the jury,  having an above ground pool in what appears to be a nice neighborhood would be a negative.
They are going to have to spin that duds if they go to court.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Depending on the jury, having an above ground pool in what appears to be a nice neighborhood would be a negative.
> They are going to have to spin that duds if they go to court.


 
But it's not like she rented a mansion for the summer. By the pics on her instagram, it looks like they are at friend's/family members home.

Her lawyer can simply say, they wanted to give the girls a great summer just in case their parents go to jail this fall.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> But it's not like she rented a mansion for the summer. By the pics on her instagram, it looks like they are at friend's/family members home.
> 
> Her lawyer can simply say, they wanted to give the girls a great summer just in case their parents go to jail this fall.



They could be visiting their maid for all we know...
They need to keep a low profile, imo.
Sure, the girls need a sense of normalcy but the parents have to look at least somehow normal. They defrauded millions at the expenses of the tax payers and their own tenants.
Not a good look, imo.


----------



## slang

Teresa has been staying w/ Dina Manzo. 

According to Dina, she invited Tre & the girls to spend some time with her in the Hamptons...

I thought this was a cute pic of Dina & her god daughter Audriana:


----------



## limom

slang said:


> Teresa has been staying w/ Dina Manzo.
> 
> According to Dina, she invited Tre & the girls to spend some time with her in the Hamptons...
> 
> I thought this was a cute pic of Dina & her god daughter Audriana:



Wow, alll her daughters are drop dead gorgeous.
It is nice to see Dina standing by her friend's side.


----------



## Michele26

Audriana looks like she could be Dina's daughter.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> They could be visiting their maid for all we know...
> They need to keep a low profile, imo.
> Sure, the girls need a sense of normalcy but the parents have to look at least somehow normal. They defrauded millions at the expenses of the tax payers and their own tenants.
> Not a good look, imo.



I agree with your statements, while going to the beach and vacationing is normal Tre and Juicy should appear remorseful.  I think they are thinking of the girls and the last summer the 6 of them might have forever.  These are memories for the girls.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I don't think the Hamptons are so out of touch. I remember my dad taking us one summer to stay with a college friend in a rented pool house. With an in-ground pool. My parents didn't have very much money at the time. They were still living off their savings during a career change. I don't equate the Hamptons with reckless vacationing.


----------



## Michele26

I think Teresa believes whatever she's charged with she isn't going to prison. Joe is going to take the fall for all of it. They are going to appeal to the Court that they have four little girls who need their mother.


----------



## robbins65

Michele26 said:


> I think Teresa believes whatever she's charged with she isn't going to prison. Joe is going to take the fall for all of it. They are going to appeal to the Court that they have four little girls who need their mother.




And they both should of been thinking of their girls when they were doing illegal things!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^no kidding.

Those kids deserve a healthy functional family that can set them on the right paths in life. That is so far off from what they were given. Sincerely hope these kids can somehow rise above the heartbreaking garbage their own parents (!!) have brought to the family. 

T & J are a$$clowns that don't think the rules don't apply to them. And parades their children around like the narcissits they are. 

Congrats T&J, you win loser parents of the year. Might be a top contender for the whole century!   T&J fall into the group that will never "get it."   

All the money they appeared to have when the show started was from the Guidice form of  bank robbery 2001 to 2008.


----------



## missyb

I think Joe will go2 jail but think Theresa might get house arrest because she has less charges and no priors like Joe has. If put on house arrest she could continue to work


----------



## Graw

missyb said:


> I think Joe will go2 jail but think Theresa might get house arrest because she has less charges and no priors like Joe has. If put on house arrest she could continue to work



Tre is innovative, she will have tour groups going through her home.


----------



## missyb

If she is on house arrest she can leave the house to go to work and that's it. You have to be back by certain time etc they call to check up on you. Family friend had issues here in NJ and that was the sentence he was given.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> Tre is innovative, she will have tour groups going through her home.



That is if she can save her house. What a mess!
But yeah, she is a survivor and will find a way...


----------



## vanasty

Those poor little girls, I do hope Teresa can work out a plea where she can stay. Deep down I think they both deserve the slammer, but her kids are so young. But really, the charade will just continue. We have endless footage of Teresa doting on her little "divas". 

The Giudices and Gorgas look like they have enough family and tradition to go around, but in the end their roiling thirst for material things ripped it all apart. Its so sad.


----------



## Luvbolide

When I saw how much conduct Teresa was accused of in the indictment, I was shocked.  She definitely can't blame all of this on her husband, she was submitted forged documents, including W-2 forms that showed her working in places where she was never employed.  My suspicion is that the Court isn't adverse to making an example out of people for pulling this kind of constant scamming and cheating.  Look at Wesley Snipes.  It is far, far worse than exaggerating something or not being completely forthcoming, they were actively perpetrating numerous frauds and violating a lot of federal laws.  Good rule of thumb - don't mess with the feds.  (Except that the jails are much nicer - known as "Club Fed").

I suspect that the Court will consider an agreement to send her to jail first, as I suspect her sentence will be shorter.  So her husband stays with the kids while she serves her time and then he goes in for his time.  That is what they did with the Enron scammers (the married ones anyway).

Of course, they are innocent until proven guilty...so I may be getting ahead of myself, but it sounds like the feds have a lot on them.






missyb said:


> I think Joe will go2 jail but think Theresa might get house arrest because she has less charges and no priors like Joe has. If put on house arrest she could continue to work


----------



## GoGlam

Luvbolide said:


> When I saw how much conduct Teresa was accused of in the indictment, I was shocked.  She definitely can't blame all of this on her husband, she was submitted forged documents, including W-2 forms that showed her working in places where she was never employed.  My suspicion is that the Court isn't adverse to making an example out of people for pulling this kind of constant scamming and cheating.  Look at Wesley Snipes.  It is far, far worse than exaggerating something or not being completely forthcoming, they were actively perpetrating numerous frauds and violating a lot of federal laws.  Good rule of thumb - don't mess with the feds.  (Except that the jails are much nicer - known as "Club Fed").
> 
> I suspect that the Court will consider an agreement to send her to jail first, as I suspect her sentence will be shorter.  So her husband stays with the kids while she serves her time and then he goes in for his time.  That is what they did with the Enron scammers (the married ones anyway).
> 
> Of course, they are innocent until proven guilty...so I may be getting ahead of myself, but it sounds like the feds have a lot on them.



I don't doubt that they both were in on this.  However, Juicy already had fraud/forgery charges.  So if they want to pin it on to him, as long as she wasn't present with these documents (and even then she could say he made her sign something that she had no idea about) and didn't sign in front of someone that's going to come forward as a witness, she could avoid jail time.  It would be very easy to say that he signed fraudulent documents for her.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

If the properties the fraudulently took the loans out on, were joint owned properties. They both would of had to sign all papers. Somebody had to haul in the phony W2's & sign something that they were real & accurate. That is why crooks like T are convicted now, they fraudulently represented themselves on government documents, with signature that say they are true & accurate.  (I was a loan officer at the time of the S&L crisis.) Notary' officers would of been used, checking documents & ID's. 

There was extensive work done before the indictments were filed. This has been going on for years. A lot of money was spent to get to this position. 

The government just doesn't goes out & file stuff like this on innocent people. There are many agencies involved. Once they find a crook, those crooks just don't commit fraud in one area. 

T&J would of had many interviews with agencies like they do with other criminals before filing charges.

Gotta say I'm in wonder of how T can keep it together. Acting like nothing has been happening. That's the sign of a real con-man. Phony through & through.


----------



## cjy

Vegas Long Legs said:


> If the properties the fraudulently took the loans out on, were joint owned properties. They both would of had to sign all papers. Somebody had to haul in the phony W2's & sign something that they were real & accurate. That is why crooks like T are convicted now, they fraudulently represented themselves on government documents, with signature that say they are true & accurate.  (I was a loan officer at the time of the S&L crisis.) Notary' officers would of been used, checking documents & ID's.
> 
> There was extensive work done before the indictments were filed. This has been going on for years. A lot of money was spent to get to this position.
> 
> The government just doesn't goes out & file stuff like this on innocent people. There are many agencies involved. Once they find a crook, those crooks just don't commit fraud in one area.
> 
> T&J would of had many interviews with agencies like they do with other criminals before filing charges.
> 
> Gotta say I'm in wonder of how T can keep it together. Acting like nothing has been happening. That's the sign of a real con-man. Phony through & through.


 Great post and I agree with every word!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Yes Tre's composure in  public and posting pix of her family during this crisis disturbs me.

On tonights show...wisdom from the mouths of babes Gia.


----------



## missyb

Sad to hear Gia talk but she is speaking from the heart of a very adult like 12 year old. Can't imagine how she is handling Theresa's newest issues.


----------



## Longchamp

Who is she kidding? She wanted to mend her family relationships because she knew indictments were in the near future.

Tre, you might be a sociopath.

Jaq...you can't dance???:wondering


----------



## Longchamp

"Honest to God, you are sick".   You said it best Jaq's Dad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> "Honest to God, you are sick".   You said it best Jaq's Dad.



I had to rewind to make sure I heard him right


----------



## Luvbolide

The forged W-2s were hers, not his.  It may have been his idea, he may even have actually produced the documents, but she handed them over as proof of her employment.  It is one thing to be a few months off on dates of employment, but to claim you worked at more than one place where you never worked is going to be hard to explain.  I don't see how she can foist all of this off onto him.  I think best she can do is claim he was the mastermind.  

Remember, she loves to present herself as a sophisticated and successful businesswoman - that doesn't exactly jibe with the "clueless housewife" defense.  I think she is in for more trouble than she appears to be able to even imagine at this point.







GoGlam said:


> I don't doubt that they both were in on this.  However, Juicy already had fraud/forgery charges.  So if they want to pin it on to him, as long as she wasn't present with these documents (and even then she could say he made her sign something that she had no idea about) and didn't sign in front of someone that's going to come forward as a witness, she could avoid jail time.  It would be very easy to say that he signed fraudulent documents for her.


----------



## Belle49

Gia the voice of reason wow! 
By the way T's girls are all gorgeous


----------



## Longchamp

I'm going to miss Juicy when he goes to jail.


----------



## DivineMissM

Longchamp said:


> I'm going to miss Juicy when he goes to jail.



They should do a spin off.  I'd totally watch a show about Juicy in jail.


----------



## DivineMissM

Oh. my. God.  I can't believe they showed chunks of Jaq's skin/fat laying on a table.  WTF.    I'm traumatized.


----------



## PJ86

Longchamp said:


> "Honest to God, you are sick".   You said it best Jaq's Dad.



He did say it best.

Jacq and her daughter in full makeup after the surgery?  crazy.  That was major surgery


----------



## coachtags

I wonder how many surgeries or nips, tucks, fillers, or fixes Jacq has had


----------



## missyb

DivineMissM said:


> Oh. my. God.  I can't believe they showed chunks of Jaq's skin/fat laying on a table.  WTF.    I'm traumatized.



That was beyond disgusting so not nessasary.


----------



## Michele26

coachtags said:


> I wonder how many surgeries or nips, tucks, fillers, or fixes Jacq has had



The way her father reacted she must have had many. He should have kept his remarks to himself about her being sick. She was going in for major surgery and the last thing she needed to hear was all that negativity; they weren't supportive at all.


----------



## DivineMissM

missyb said:


> That was beyond disgusting so not nessasary.



Really.  I thought I was watching CSI for a second. So gruesome.  I think the fact that they cut her tattoo off made it even more CSI-esque.


----------



## zaara10

Teresa seriously kills me. She keeps saying Jacqueline called her a sociopath. Then J apologizes & T's response is "I never did anything to hurt you. I hope you know that." Seriously? How about just, "I'm sorry for calling you evil. I'm sorry if you felt like I hurt you. It wasn't my intention." Ugh, people! Apologizing is not a sign of weakness. 
I honestly wouldn't let a person like Teresa back in my life. She's not the kind of friend you need in good times or bad. She is truly toxic IMO.


----------



## sgj99

Vegas Long Legs said:


> If the properties the fraudulently took the loans out on, were joint owned properties. They both would of had to sign all papers. Somebody had to haul in the phony W2's & sign something that they were real & accurate. That is why crooks like T are convicted now, they fraudulently represented themselves on government documents, with signature that say they are true & accurate.  (I was a loan officer at the time of the S&L crisis.) Notary' officers would of been used, checking documents & ID's.
> 
> There was extensive work done before the indictments were filed. This has been going on for years. A lot of money was spent to get to this position.
> 
> The government just doesn't goes out & file stuff like this on innocent people. There are many agencies involved. Once they find a crook, those crooks just don't commit fraud in one area.
> 
> T&J would of had many interviews with agencies like they do with other criminals before filing charges.
> 
> Gotta say I'm in wonder of how T can keep it together. Acting like nothing has been happening. That's the sign of a real con-man. Phony through & through.




well said, VLL


----------



## susanpom

missyb said:


> Personally I don't really think bravo does a fantastic job of really finding women who actually have what they say they do money wise. No one on rhnj are multimillionaires. I've been to the brownstone and its a old dump that needs to be renovated. They all have money issues going on except for maybe Caroline who may have a few million saved in the bank. The oc housewives is another joke the only one who has real money is heather. On Miami Larry blacks wife bought a house on star island it coat $1,000,000 no big deal lots on my street go for more. What I'm trying to say is most of these women don't have millions and millions. I don't think bravo goes deep enough when they cast these people.


 
Not so much that they did not dig deep enough...the real reason nobody of REAL wealth (solid wealth) is on these shows is because people that have that kind of wealth see no reason to flaunt it and look like a fool.


----------



## susanpom

rockhollow said:


> I think Juicy will take all the blame, and if anyone does jail time, it will be him. I think Tree will get off and look after the children - and wait for Joe.
> Nothing concrete to base this on, just my opinion.


 
Agree! This is how real Italians roll..


----------



## susanpom

cjy said:


> No I agree, this was way beyond getting caught up. Reading the indictment really made me made. They lied to get money, then lied to avoid paying it back. They deserve what ever they get. This is why the Country is in the mess its in thanks to people like them. Joe went to the trouble to "make up" tax returns so they could get mortgages so I don't even want to hear they did not know or people were out to get them. BS. Tre also knew what was going on. Two false W-2's to show Tre was employed???!!!
> Also, not really surprised the Attorney for the guy Joe cheated got involved. I don't really blame her, her client was ripped off and then they parade around New Jersey spending and rubbing their cheating and lying in so many noses what did they expect???
> That indictment really shows how guilty they are. They knew lying about their assets and income when filing for bankruptcy was WRONG and did it anyway. They did not get caught up, THEY WERE GREEDY!!!!


 
Makes me mad too, boiling mad actually. Just watching last weeks show where Gia is putting on make-up and her and all her friends are wearing matching Dylans Candy Bar Sweatshirts and Gabriella is wearing blinged out Uggs-these are not garments of true wealth but they are expensive and it just goes to show there has not been an OUNCE of remorse or accountability in her warped way of thinking that it is all about "what you can buy" Joe will go to jail for it because it is what his wife values and as an Italian husband he is supposed to provide. The kids will be told lies regarding "paying the piper" and they will never have the benefit of watching their mother learn a lesson


----------



## Longchamp

susanpom said:


> Not so much that they did not dig deep enough...the real reason nobody of REAL wealth (solid wealth) is on these shows is because people that have that kind of wealth see no reason to flaunt it and look like a fool.


 
+1  No one of real wealth or stature would go on one of these shows.   It amazes me  when they see the editing and how bad they looked after one season, that they go on again.  That tells me they really need the money.  

    I think that's how they pick many of ladies and then sprinkle in one or two w/ money, but they won't act as foolish to stay on the show. 

Can't figure out Jill Zarin begging to get back.


----------



## Sassys

I thought they couldn't leave the state?


----------



## DivineMissM

zaara10 said:


> Teresa seriously kills me. She keeps saying Jacqueline called her a sociopath. Then J apologizes & T's response is "I never did anything to hurt you. I hope you know that." Seriously? How about just, "I'm sorry for calling you evil. I'm sorry if you felt like I hurt you. It wasn't my intention." Ugh, people! Apologizing is not a sign of weakness.
> I honestly wouldn't let a person like Teresa back in my life. She's not the kind of friend you need in good times or bad. She is truly toxic IMO.



Being friends with either of them would be extremely exhausting and stressful.




susanpom said:


> Not so much that they did not dig deep enough...the real reason nobody of REAL wealth (solid wealth) is on these shows is because people that have that kind of wealth see no reason to flaunt it and look like a fool.



Yep!


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> I thought they couldn't leave the state?


 
Without the permission of pretrial services, which they got.


----------



## Michele26

Joe better bulk up so that he can stay a virgin while he serves his time in prison.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Here's my question-a lot of you are saying Joe will take the fall. How is that possible? They are being charged separately not together. They have a ton of evidence against Teresa alone. She played a HUGE role in these crimes, she can't just push that all onto Joe.

I have to say-the scene with Gia and Wittle Joe were really sweet.  He does love her a lot and it's a shame that their foolishness has kept them apart.


----------



## DivineMissM

ShoreGrl said:


> Here's my question-a lot of you are saying Joe will take the fall. How is that possible? They are being charged separately not together. They have a ton of evidence against Teresa alone. She played a HUGE role in these crimes, she can't just push that all onto Joe.
> 
> I have to say-the scene with Gia and Wittle Joe were really sweet.  He does love her a lot and it's a shame that their foolishness has kept them apart.



He can't do time for her charges, but the judge may be satisfied with giving her a slap on the wrist and only sending Joe to jail.  They make deals like that all the time.


----------



## Luccibag

Ew jaquelines skin fat looked like it had teeth!  Gross. Her daughter looked great!  I think she had some work done but can't put my finger on it...


----------



## tamshac77

DivineMissM said:


> They should do a spin off.  I'd totally watch a show about Juicy in jail.



Ha! Me too!


----------



## lulilu

Husbands and fathers often take the fall for their wives and children.  This usually happens before Indictment, during plea negotiations.  That is not to say it can't happen, but will likely be (if it happens) as someone said, with Tree doing house arrest (maybe after a short incarceration or some other type of confinement like a halfway house.  I hope so, for the children's sake.


----------



## Aimee3

Aren't prisons full of women who have children?  I don't understand how she could get out of prison time if what she's being charged with is true.  Don't people go to prison for far less offenses?


----------



## Michele26

lulilu said:


> Husbands and fathers often take the fall for their wives and children.  This usually happens before Indictment, during plea negotiations.  That is not to say it can't happen, but will likely be (if it happens) as someone said, with Tree doing house arrest (maybe after a short incarceration or some other type of confinement like a halfway house. * I hope so, for the children's sake.*



I hope so too, I think those kids will really suffer if Teresa goes to prison. In the last episode Gia talked about the kids at school calling her uncle a maniac, and she didn't know how to answer them so she just cried. Teresa could put the three younger kids in a private school; I'm assuming they now attend public. IMO, they would have a much easier time especially in a catholic school. Teresa and Joe got so caught up in greed and not caring who they hurt in the process.


----------



## Stilettolife

zaara10 said:


> Teresa seriously kills me. She keeps saying Jacqueline called her a sociopath. Then J apologizes & T's response is "I never did anything to hurt you. I hope you know that." Seriously? How about just, "I'm sorry for calling you evil. I'm sorry if you felt like I hurt you. It wasn't my intention." Ugh, people! Apologizing is not a sign of weakness.
> I honestly wouldn't let a person like Teresa back in my life. She's not the kind of friend you need in good times or bad. She is truly toxic IMO.


 
+1

Teresa could have said. "Hey I'm sorry for hurting you too"  and just left it at that.  Jacqueline is right, Teresa doesn't take accountablity at all for her actions and I'm sorry, but apologizing publicly is not saying I'm sorry directly to the person that you have wrong, especially when that was your best friend.  

I would befriend Jac before Teresa.  Teresa is one of those "have fun" with friends, but not that be my friend when things go rough type of friend.  

How is she friends with Dina, I will never know.


----------



## rockhollow

Luccibag said:


> Ew jaquelines skin fat looked like it had teeth!  Gross. Her daughter looked great!  I think she had some work done but can't put my finger on it...


 
I thought the daughter looked almost as scary as Jaq. Her face looked like wax - way too smooth and unnatural and no movement - and she's only 22. She didn't look youthful to me.
Ashlee's hair did look good, and she seemed to have a better attitude then when she was on the show - I  guess she's grown up a bit, and maybe not having to deal with her mother on a daily basis would help.


----------



## bagsforme

It was creepy how the plastic surgeon was talking about Jac daughter while operating on her.  

Her neck doesn't look any better.  Looks like she almost has a goiter.


----------



## pixiejenna

Michele26 said:


> Joe better bulk up so that he can stay a virgin while he serves his time in prison.



He doesn't have too we all know he's a top.



Luccibag said:


> Ew jaquelines skin fat looked like it had teeth!  Gross. Her daughter looked great!  I think she had some work done but can't put my finger on it...



She's had her nose done. She's also had lip injections before but it looks like they wore off and she hasn't redone them. Here a scary pic from when she had them both done and a poorly done bleach job. http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-beauty/news/rhonj-ashlee-holmes-shocking-makeover-2012234 The sad thing is she's pretty and dosen't need any work done.


----------



## Graw

rockhollow said:


> I thought the daughter looked almost as scary as Jaq. Her face looked like wax - way too smooth and unnatural and no movement - and she's only 22. She didn't look youthful to me.
> Ashlee's hair did look good, and she seemed to have a better attitude then when she was on the show - I  guess she's grown up a bit, and maybe not having to deal with her mother on a daily basis would help.



I agree


----------



## Luvbolide

ShoreGrl said:


> Here's my question-a lot of you are saying Joe will take the fall. How is that possible? They are being charged separately not together. They have a ton of evidence against Teresa alone. She played a HUGE role in these crimes, she can't just push that all onto Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she can push it off onto him, her actions are independent and there are a lot of acts she is accused of.  Besides, even if the defendants agree to try to dump it onto Joe, that doesn't mean either the AUSA or the judge/jury will go for it.  I don't think it has dawned on either of them that this is a situation that they are not in control of.  Frankly, IMO, any idiot who has a camera crew tape their conversations with their attorney (thereby voiding any atty-client privilege) is dumber than a bag of rocks.


----------



## missyb

They are back in court today-should be interesting!


----------



## GoGlam

Just so you guys are aware, things can ALWAYS be dumped on someone else in exchange for something like less or no time at all.  Just depends on what you're bargaining with and what the goal of the prosecution is.  Although it does get more difficult when the case is very public


----------



## GoGlam

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2013/08/real_housewives_giudice_lawyer_strategy.html

Lawyer: 'Real Housewives' star Joe Giudice will not testify against wife Teresa 

 By James Queally/The Star-Ledger 
Email the author | Follow on Twitter 
on August 14, 2013 at 2:31 PM, updated August 14, 2013 at 2:54 PM
View/Post Comments

NEWARK  The lawyer for reality TV star Joe Giudice said his client has no plans to testify against his wife, Teresa Giudice, refuting other media reports.

Miles Feinstein, who is Joe's attorney, also said his client has not discussed the possibility of being deported as a result of the federal tax charges against him.

During a 10-minute press conference this afternoon outside the courthouse in Newark, Feinstein said the "Real Housewives of New Jersey" couple will be entering a plea of not guilty when they are arraigned.

They have had no discussions with Bravo about how this will affect the future of the series, and both Guidices will appear live on this seasons after show.

The arraignment was scheduled to start at 2:30 p.m., but the Giudices have not yet arrived and marshals have erected barricades to keep the crush of media back.

Feinstein also said the altercation between Joe Giudice and a cameraman outside the courtroom when the charges were first announced "should not have happened."

The lawyer said it's unclear if any of the cast members will testify at the trial and declined to comment on his defense strategy. When asked if he expects his client to be vindicated, Feinstein said "you can't be too confident" in a trial like this.

The Giudices were charged in July in a sweeping, 39-count federal indictment that accused the two of conspiring to fraudulently obtain millions of dollars in mortgages and other loans, while hiding significant assets and income during a two-year bankruptcy proceeding.

If convicted, both could face dozens of years in prison.

Separately, Joe Giudice is accused of failing to file tax returns from 2004 to 2008 on nearly $1 million of income. And in an unconnected state case, he faces charges of falsely obtaining a driver's license.

"Real Housewives" portrays Teresa Giudice as a loud-mouthed, argumentative woman whose signature move was to flip a dining table in an on-camera fit of pique, while spending lavishly on furniture, clothes, toys for their four daughters, and a trip to Italy.

Despite the legal problems, Giudice continues her busy promotional schedule. According to her blog, she will be doing a book signing this evening for "Fabulicious: On the Grill" at the Posche Boutique in Wayne.


----------



## coachtags

I wonder if a thread for The Guidices, their indictment and their trial should be opened.


----------



## Sassys

Court


----------



## Stilettolife

pixiejenna said:


> He doesn't have too we all know he's a top.
> 
> 
> 
> She's had her nose done. She's also had lip injections before but it looks like they wore off and she hasn't redone them. Here a scary pic from when she had them both done and a poorly done bleach job. http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-beauty/news/rhonj-ashlee-holmes-shocking-makeover-2012234 *The sad thing is she's pretty and dosen't need any work done*.


 
I've been saying this for years now.  She looked better on season 1 when she just did fillers.  Now, it's like wow and not a good wow, but if she's ok with it.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Today Jesse Jackson Jr. And his wife were sentenced to jail time stemming from tax fraud and filing false documents. I'm not sure of exact sentence but wife was sentenced also, but will start her jail time after hubby is released so she can care for minor children. She was sentenced to one year for falsifying documents such as w2's. 
Made me think of Teresa..


----------



## Luvbolide

GoGlam said:


> Just so you guys are aware, things can ALWAYS be dumped on someone else in exchange for something like less or no time at all.  Just depends on what you're bargaining with and what the goal of the prosecution is.  Although it does get more difficult when the case is very public





Actually, I don't agree with this - Jessie Jackson, Jr. and his wife just tried it and it didn't work for them.  He is doing his time first and she will follow.  As you noted, it is difficult when a case gets a lot of publicity, particularly in the white collar crime setting.  When the prosecution has a long trail of admissible evidence, they don't need to do much bargaining.  It sounds to me as if the Guidice case has been investigated and prepared for a long time.  

But I guess we will all see once the thing finally reaches some kind of conclusion.


----------



## Luvbolide

Thanks for posting this - though I think he is right, I'm kind of surprised his lawyer said that one "can't be too confident" in a trial like this.  Sounds like he is trying to prepare Joe for a less than ideal result.  Honestly, I can't stand either of the two adults but I feel sorry for any kids caught up in something like this.







GoGlam said:


> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2013/08/real_housewives_giudice_lawyer_strategy.html
> 
> Lawyer: 'Real Housewives' star Joe Giudice will not testify against wife Teresa
> 
> By James Queally/The Star-Ledger
> Email the author | Follow on Twitter
> on August 14, 2013 at 2:31 PM, updated August 14, 2013 at 2:54 PM
> View/Post Comments
> 
> NEWARK  The lawyer for reality TV star Joe Giudice said his client has no plans to testify against his wife, Teresa Giudice, refuting other media reports.
> 
> Miles Feinstein, who is Joe's attorney, also said his client has not discussed the possibility of being deported as a result of the federal tax charges against him.
> 
> During a 10-minute press conference this afternoon outside the courthouse in Newark, Feinstein said the "Real Housewives of New Jersey" couple will be entering a plea of not guilty when they are arraigned.
> 
> They have had no discussions with Bravo about how this will affect the future of the series, and both Guidices will appear live on this seasons after show.
> 
> The arraignment was scheduled to start at 2:30 p.m., but the Giudices have not yet arrived and marshals have erected barricades to keep the crush of media back.
> 
> Feinstein also said the altercation between Joe Giudice and a cameraman outside the courtroom when the charges were first announced "should not have happened."
> 
> The lawyer said it's unclear if any of the cast members will testify at the trial and declined to comment on his defense strategy. When asked if he expects his client to be vindicated, Feinstein said "you can't be too confident" in a trial like this.
> 
> The Giudices were charged in July in a sweeping, 39-count federal indictment that accused the two of conspiring to fraudulently obtain millions of dollars in mortgages and other loans, while hiding significant assets and income during a two-year bankruptcy proceeding.
> 
> If convicted, both could face dozens of years in prison.
> 
> Separately, Joe Giudice is accused of failing to file tax returns from 2004 to 2008 on nearly $1 million of income. And in an unconnected state case, he faces charges of falsely obtaining a driver's license.
> 
> "Real Housewives" portrays Teresa Giudice as a loud-mouthed, argumentative woman whose signature move was to flip a dining table in an on-camera fit of pique, while spending lavishly on furniture, clothes, toys for their four daughters, and a trip to Italy.
> 
> Despite the legal problems, Giudice continues her busy promotional schedule. According to her blog, she will be doing a book signing this evening for "Fabulicious: On the Grill" at the Posche Boutique in Wayne.


----------



## GoGlam

Luvbolide said:


> Actually, I don't agree with this - Jessie Jackson, Jr. and his wife just tried it and it didn't work for them.  He is doing his time first and she will follow.  As you noted, it is difficult when a case gets a lot of publicity, particularly in the white collar crime setting.  When the prosecution has a long trail of admissible evidence, they don't need to do much bargaining.  It sounds to me as if the Guidice case has been investigated and prepared for a long time.
> 
> But I guess we will all see once the thing finally reaches some kind of conclusion.



I was more referring to selling out someone else or uncovering info about another more important crime that was committed.  There is always the opportunity to do it, it just depends on what info you have, what you are willing to do and what the prosecution's objectives are.  There is no agreeing or disagreeing about this, it even happens with people that are charged in continuing criminal enterprise cases, and their cases are definitely more important than some forgery and fraud for a few million as they include extortion, physical crime, money laundering, etc. and involve more than several millions of dollars.


----------



## Aimee3

I can't believe Jacqueline was out drinking and eating the night before surgery!  Ashley looked like she had her nose done a second time...it looked a lot more chiseled than from the first operation.
Does anyone think Gia lightens her hair?  I was shocked when they showed how very dark brown her hair was in the clip from only a year or so ago (when she was at a party crying while she read something she wrote about her uncle Joe and her mother).  She's got a lot of blondish hair now, at least on my tv.


----------



## Longchamp

Juicy looks juicier than usual and this is aging Tre.


----------



## Luvbolide

GoGlam said:


> I was more referring to selling out someone else or uncovering info about another more important crime that was committed.  There is always the opportunity to do it, it just depends on what info you have, what you are willing to do and what the prosecution's objectives are.  There is no agreeing or disagreeing about this, it even happens with people that are charged in continuing criminal enterprise cases, and their cases are definitely more important than some forgery and fraud for a few million as they include extortion, physical crime, money laundering, etc. and involve more than several millions of dollars.





What I disagree with is your use of absolutes.  There may be an opportunity to roll on someone else, but the prosecution won't always take you up on it.  If they don't, you can try to bury someone else at trial, but that doesn't work always.  So it won't "ALWAYS" happen as you state.  That's why we have trials - and while most matters (at least most civil matters, which is my area) settle, they don't all settle.

My bet is that these two end up looking at time when all is said and done.  IMO, couldn't happen to a better duo.

But since neither of us knows what will happen, I don't see a point in arguing.


----------



## sgj99

Luvbolide said:


> What I disagree with is your use of absolutes.  There may be an opportunity to roll on someone else, but the prosecution won't always take you up on it.  If they don't, you can try to bury someone else at trial, but that doesn't work always.  So it won't "ALWAYS" happen as you state.  That's why we have trials - and while most matters (at least most civil matters, which is my area) settle, they don't all settle.
> 
> *My bet is that these two end up looking at time when all is said and done. * IMO, couldn't happen to a better duo.
> 
> But since neither of us knows what will happen, I don't see a point in arguing.



i certainly hope they do.  while i feel sorry for their daughters, Teresa and Joe snubbed their noses up at the law and acted as if they were above it while the rest of us mere mortals follow those laws.


----------



## GoGlam

Luvbolide said:


> What I disagree with is your use of absolutes.  There may be an opportunity to roll on someone else, but the prosecution won't always take you up on it.  If they don't, you can try to bury someone else at trial, but that doesn't work always.  So it won't "ALWAYS" happen as you state.  That's why we have trials - and while most matters (at least most civil matters, which is my area) settle, they don't all settle.
> 
> My bet is that these two end up looking at time when all is said and done.  IMO, couldn't happen to a better duo.
> 
> But since neither of us knows what will happen, I don't see a point in arguing.



Just for arguments sake, I said if you have pertinent information you're willing to use and it meets the objectives of the persecution so even though the word always used, the statements were still conditional


----------



## coachtags

Aimee3 said:


> I can't believe Jacqueline was out drinking and eating the night before surgery!  Ashley looked like she had her nose done a second time...it looked a lot more chiseled than from the first operation.
> Does anyone think Gia lightens her hair?  I was shocked when they showed how very dark brown her hair was in the clip from only a year or so ago (when she was at a party crying while she read something she wrote about her uncle Joe and her mother).  She's got a lot of blondish hair now, at least on my tv.



Gia's hair definitely looks lighter these days.  Jacqueline .. well I'm not quite sure what to say.  Am I surprised she was out drinking before the surgery? No!!  Would I be surprised the average, sensible person would be out drinking before surgery? Yes!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> Court



Wow I'm surprised Tree wore a suit that's so similar to the one she wore to her last court date.



Aimee3 said:


> I can't believe Jacqueline was out drinking and eating the night before surgery!  Ashley looked like she had her nose done a second time...it looked a lot more chiseled than from the first operation.
> Does anyone think Gia lightens her hair?  I was shocked when they showed how very dark brown her hair was in the clip from only a year or so ago (when she was at a party crying while she read something she wrote about her uncle Joe and her mother).  She's got a lot of blondish hair now, at least on my tv.



I can totally believe Jacq went out eating & drinking the night before surgery, she lives in the land of denial. I'd be shocked at a sane normal person doing that. Jacq is in her own little world where she can eat what she wants today and it gets sucked out tomorrow.  

Gia looks like she's highlighted her hair. What is she now 12-13? That IMO is a normal age to want to experiment with hair color.



Longchamp said:


> Juicy looks juicier than usual and this is aging Tre.



He has put on a few pounds, I think it shows worse on him because of his height & build if he wasn't short & stocky it wouldn't look so bad. I think Tree is just aging fairly normally, I know she's done some botox. She looked pretty great  after baby#3 but I feel like after baby #4 she didn't bounce back as quickly as she did with her previous pregnancies. I think the finical problems/bankruptcy, Juicy's legal problems, becoming the breadwinner, along with taking care of 4 kids is really taking a toll on her. I also think she tans too much which also ages you, although it seems like she's doing the fake tans over the beds since she looks a tad on the orangeish side this past year.


----------



## Aimee3

coachtags said:


> Gia's hair definitely looks lighter these days.  Jacqueline .. well I'm not quite sure what to say.  Am I surprised she was out drinking before the surgery? No!!  Would I be surprised the average, sensible person would be out drinking before surgery? Yes!!


----------



## Aimee3

Pixie, I thought the same thing about Teresa's white suit.  Maybe she thinks wearing white will make her look innocent?  
Perhaps I'm old fashioned, but I would never allow a child of Gia's age to color her hair.  She will have plenty of time to experiment later on.  It seems a bit trashy to me, and while I suppose in Hollywood many child actors do have to have their hair colored, I'd hardly call these pseudo-reality show characters "Hollywood actors".


----------



## swags

Regarding Gia's hair, my friends and I used Sun In around her age and ended up with some shades ranging from orange to bleach blonde. It would have been nice to have a real housewife mom take us to get highlights but our moms weren't that fabulous lol.


----------



## Sassys

Book signing


----------



## Longchamp

I bet she's had crowds at her book signings w/ all the recent publicity.

 IRS ..more money for them.

Hmm, she didn't wear the necklace into the event..I do like it.


----------



## cjy

sgj99 said:


> i certainly hope they do.  while i feel sorry for their daughters, Teresa and Joe snubbed their noses up at the law and acted as if they were above it while the rest of us mere mortals follow those laws.


 YEP!!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Aimee3 said:


> Pixie, I thought the same thing about Teresa's white suit.  Maybe she thinks wearing white will make her look innocent?
> Perhaps I'm old fashioned, but I would never allow a child of Gia's age to color her hair.  She will have plenty of time to experiment later on.  It seems a bit trashy to me, and while I suppose in Hollywood many child actors do have to have their hair colored, I'd hardly call these pseudo-reality show characters "Hollywood actors".



I never thought about associating the color white with being innocent, it could be a move on her lawyers end because I don't think Tree's smart enough to think of that lol. I seriously thought it was the same exact suit until I looked up pictures of her last court date and I could see the other suit had some metal details on the pockets on the jacket. 

It's a pretty normal age to start coloring her hair IMO. She's always been on the girly side so I don't think it's really surprising she wanted to lighten her hair. We know it's lighter than what it normally is but over all it looks pretty natural, it isn't too drastic. 



swags said:


> Regarding Gia's hair, my friends and I used Sun In around her age and ended up with some shades ranging from orange to bleach blonde. It would have been nice to have a real housewife mom take us to get highlights but our moms weren't that fabulous lol.



OMG my mom use to put Sun In in my hair as a child it was such a travesty, my hair was a hideous shade of orange. I don't recall my age at the time but definitely before I was 10. My hair naturally has red in it, indoors it looks brown but outdoors in natural light it shows it's true color. Sun In is so not for people with medium/dark brown or red hair only for those with dark/dirty blond hair. She finally stopped because I complained about the smell of it and my dad didn't like it he's very into all natural look he hates hair coloring & make-up. Then when i got older maybe around 4-5th grade she made me get perms. She wanted me to have curly hair, my brother has curly hair and mine was straight and in her mind it should have been the other way around lol.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks pretty good at the book signing, minus the hideous hairline.


----------



## archygirl

Longchamp said:


> I bet she's had crowds at her book signings w/ all the recent publicity.
> 
> IRS ..more money for them.
> 
> Hmm, she didn't wear the necklace into the event..I do like it.



Nope, this last one in No. Jersey saw a handful only. Guess people do not want to support her given the charges?


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Regarding Gia's hair, my friends and I used Sun In around her age and ended up with some shades ranging from orange to bleach blonde. It would have been nice to have a real housewife mom take us to get highlights but our moms weren't that fabulous lol.



holy cow ... i totally forgot about "Sun In."  too funny!  it used to turn my blonde hair a strawberry blonde.


----------



## AECornell

The first episodes were on today as a marathon. It was weird watching the first episode and seeing what the ladies looked (and acted) like. It definitely seemed more fun than now, even with the Danielle drama.


----------



## AECornell

Also I agree with the person who said we should make a separate thread for Tree and Joe and their court issues. Since it's not on the show it doesn't necessarily belong in this thread IMO.


----------



## swags

Did Jacqueline say she got a neck lift for when she's riding her husband?
The ladies constant need for plastic surgery gets on my nerves. None of them were horrifying to look at prior to the surgeries but afterwards it can be coin toss.


----------



## DivineMissM

swags said:


> Did Jacqueline say she got a neck lift for when she's riding her husband?
> The ladies constant need for plastic surgery gets on my nerves. None of them were horrifying to look at prior to the surgeries but afterwards it can be coin toss.



She sure did.


----------



## Michele26

Her neck doesn't look any different to me. I saw a little bit of an older episode (think it was from the first season they were on). Ashley definitely had a nose job; she looks so different now.


----------



## basicandorganic

pixiejenna said:


> I never thought about associating the color white with being innocent, it could be a move on her lawyers end because I don't think Tree's smart enough to think of that lol. I seriously thought it was the same exact suit until I looked up pictures of her last court date and I could see the other suit had some metal details on the pockets on the jacket.
> *
> It's a pretty normal age to start coloring her hair IMO. She's always been on the girly side so I don't think it's really surprising she wanted to lighten her hair. We know it's lighter than what it normally is but over all it looks pretty natural, it isn't too drastic.
> 
> *
> 
> OMG my mom use to put Sun In in my hair as a child it was such a travesty, my hair was a hideous shade of orange. I don't recall my age at the time but definitely before I was 10. My hair naturally has red in it, indoors it looks brown but outdoors in natural light it shows it's true color. Sun In is so not for people with medium/dark brown or red hair only for those with dark/dirty blond hair. She finally stopped because I complained about the smell of it and my dad didn't like it he's very into all natural look he hates hair coloring & make-up. Then when i got older maybe around 4-5th grade she made me get perms. She wanted me to have curly hair, my brother has curly hair and mine was straight and in her mind it should have been the other way around lol.



ITA. I started lightening my hair around her age (maybe a little later) and was completely blonde by 16! I regret it though - wish my mom (who is a bottle blonde too!) had stopped me! My hair took ages to grow out from brittle and back to smooth.


----------



## rockhollow

Michele26 said:


> Her neck doesn't look any different to me. I saw a little bit of an older episode (think it was from the first season they were on). Ashley definitely had a nose job; she looks so different now.



Yes. 
I think she looked more like her Mom, waxy, and motionless. With enough PS, they are look the same.
Ashlee is so young, it really kind of sad - she got so many years to go. What's the result - Mama Elsa?


----------



## pixiejenna

basicandorganic said:


> ITA. I started lightening my hair around her age (maybe a little later) and was completely blonde by 16! I regret it though - wish my mom (who is a bottle blonde too!) had stopped me! My hair took ages to grow out from brittle and back to smooth.



I took cosmetology in vocational so I've literately had my hair ever color under the sun. It feed my addiction for change, and got me out of taking 5 classes a day in high school . I did end up growing it out by the time I graduated and by growing it out I mean cut it all off lol. Being a hair model has it's benefits, cheap dye and free cuts.


----------



## pixiejenna

swags said:


> *Did Jacqueline say she got a neck lift for when she's riding her husband?*
> The ladies constant need for plastic surgery gets on my nerves. None of them were horrifying to look at prior to the surgeries but *afterwards it can be coin toss.*


 



rockhollow said:


> Yes.
> I think she looked more like her Mom, waxy, and motionless. With enough PS, they are look the same.
> Ashlee is so young, it really kind of sad - she got so many years to go. What's the result - Mama Elsa?



Ashlee was pretty and nothing was wrong with her nose. I honestly feel like this is really on Jacq's back, Ashlee grew up with a mom who's very insecure with her own looks and constantly getting PS. So it's only natural for her to think getting PS will make her happy. Jacq  didn't spend any time teaching her daughter self esteem or self love. All she ever saw growing up was a mom who's constantly at war with herself over her looks. It makes me sad when I see girls younger than myself(and i"m not old I'm only 31) getting PS done for something they don't really need done. It's one thing to correct a actual problem or do some reconstructive surgery but it's another to alter the way you will look for the rest of your life before you've even made it threw a quarter of it. When I came home on Monday we had a fight attendant on my plane that had SO much PS done it was hard to look at her face it was SO bad. These women do this because they want to be beautiful and they end up looking like monsters. 

Now that you mention that Ashlee looks more like her mom after her PS it reminds me of Kim K. She also used to be pretty and over the years the botox and PS she's slowly morphed into her mom the past 3-5 years. If you look at pics of her back during the first season of KUWTK she looked nothing like Kris now they look very much alike.


----------



## Cherrasaki

AECornell said:


> The first episodes were on today as a marathon. It was weird watching the first episode and seeing what the ladies looked (and acted) like. It definitely seemed more fun than now, even with the Danielle drama.



I caught some of it too and also part of the reunion. They all looked so different. Funny how things turned out considering how all the women were so cohesive and ganging up on Danielle. They really were out for blood primarily Caroline. But clearly they all had issues of their own and skeletons in their closets. Deena acting like mother Teresa and Teresa and Caroline with their smug and holier than thou attitudes about everything.  Especially Caroline who was the biggest hypocrite chastising and hyper criticizing every chance she got.  They have all been exposed for what they are. Never liked Caroline to begin with.


----------



## Aimee3

pixiejenna said:


> I never thought about associating the color white with being innocent, it could be a move on her lawyers end because I don't think Tree's smart enough to think of that lol. I seriously thought it was the same exact suit until I looked up pictures of her last court date and I could see the other suit had some metal details on the pockets on the jacket. .....................
> 
> OMG *my mom* use to put Sun In in my hair as a child it was such a travesty, my hair was a hideous shade of orange. I don't recall my age at the time but definitely before I was 10. ........




White for brides (at least in the USA, I know in some countries white is for funerals).  Back in the day, people would make fun of 2nd time brides wearing white and smirk "who the H*** does she think she's kidding)."  Today, anything and everything can be worn by the bride, no matter if it's her first time down the aisle or her 7th time.

Wow, you have a modern mom!  Mine would have killed me if I even hinted that I wanted to change my hair color, although these days I have highlights done professionally.


----------



## Longchamp

archygirl said:


> Nope, this last one in No. Jersey saw a handful only. Guess people do not want to support her given the charges?



I
Ut oh, were you one of the few?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Cherrasaki said:


> I caught some of it too and also part of the reunion. They all looked so different. Funny how things turned out considering how all the women were so cohesive and ganging up on Danielle. They really were out for blood primarily Caroline. But clearly they all had issues of their own and skeletons in their closets. Deena acting like mother Teresa and Teresa and Caroline with their smug and holier than thou attitudes about everything.  Especially Caroline who was the biggest hypocrite chastising and hyper criticizing every chance she got.  They have all been exposed for what they are. Never liked Caroline to begin with.



Agree. 
Came across it to see T throw the table & part of the reunion. T has no class what so ever. Thought someone might bring out a red cape, she was snorting like a bull! Which she has done before at the reunion. Yeah such a lady. 
Had to :lolots: long & hard when T said she was spoiled as a child & she turned out just fine. UGH! Should be a lesson to parents today. 

Also never liked Caroline. Why people thought she was so wise & deserved a radio talk show is beyond me. Now we know what all the BS was about with Caroline's dramatics to Danielle. "You know what you did!"  Wake up call, Dina shouldn't of been forging her ex's signature. Of course all these clowns are beyond taking responsibility for themselves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

archygirl said:


> Nope, this last one in No. Jersey saw a handful only. Guess people do not want to support her given the charges?



This doesn't look like a handful







Tre's dress would look much better without the sleeves


----------



## archygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> This doesn't look like a handful
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/08/15/article-2394134-1B4D2228000005DC-777_634x398.jpg
> 
> Tre's dress would look much better without the sleeves



My friend went and ahe said about 50. When I saw Tre a few years ago at a signing, there were about 200...


----------



## swags

Bentley1 said:


> She looks pretty good at the book signing, minus the hideous hairline.


 
And the freckled chest from too much tanning. These people inspire me to use more sunscreen. They are too old to be doing tanning salon commercials.


----------



## AECornell

Aimee3 said:


> White for brides (at least in the USA, I know in some countries white is for funerals).  Back in the day, people would make fun of 2nd time brides wearing white and smirk "who the H*** does she think she's kidding)."  Today, anything and everything can be worn by the bride, no matter if it's her first time down the aisle or her 7th time.
> 
> Wow, you have a modern mom!  Mine would have killed me if I even hinted that I wanted to change my hair color, although these days I have highlights done professionally.



My parents still freak out when I highlight my hair, and I'm 28. They say "people would kill for your hair color and you're just going to change it?" So at 12 I wouldn't even be allowed to consider it. My child won't be doing that either.


----------



## pixiejenna

Found a article that estimated about 100 people came out to see her. Some of whom made their own "free tre" shirts lmao! the link has pics of the book signing along with the free tre shirt fans. I'm also not a fan of the dress she wore, but she probably got it for free from Kim D's boutique. It would look better with out the arm sleeves. 

http://www.nj.com/passaic-county/in...e_hours_after_appearing_in_federal_court.html


----------



## cjy

She was not wearing the necklace on the way in but has t on once inside.


----------



## Cherrasaki

pixiejenna said:


> Found a article that estimated about 100 people came out to see her. Some of whom made their own "free tre" shirts lmao! the link has pics of the book signing along with the free tre shirt fans. I'm also not a fan of the dress she wore, but she probably got it for free from Kim D's boutique. It would look better with out the arm sleeves.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/passaic-county/in...e_hours_after_appearing_in_federal_court.html



The fact that this woman can still go out in public, with seemingly no care in the world, smiling and peddling her crap as if nothing is wrong, you have to hand it to her I guess.


----------



## DivineMissM

Cherrasaki said:


> The fact that this woman can still go out in public, with seemingly no care in the world, smiling and peddling her crap as if nothing is wrong, you have to hand it to her I guess.



What is she suppose to do?  Crawl in a hole and die?  If she were a normal person with a normal job she'd still be going to work every day and living life as normal.  I don't see the big deal.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Normal people don't have 39 counts of fraud, etc hanging around their neck. 

T just has no shame. 

Frankly she needs to be working. She owes lots of people money, including the american public.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> This doesn't look like a handful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tre's dress would look much better without the sleeves


 
Holy Chit!   if she had a book signing by me...I would go.



Vegas Long Legs said:


> Normal people don't have 39 counts of fraud, etc hanging around their neck.
> 
> T just has no shame.
> 
> Frankly she needs to be working. She owes lots of people money, including the american public.


 
Yes, that's why I said the IRS must be happy.  The money will all be theirs in the end.


----------



## Cherrasaki

DivineMissM said:


> What is she suppose to do?  Crawl in a hole and die?  If she were a normal person with a normal job she'd still be going to work every day and living life as normal.  I don't see the big deal.



I don't know but if I had to deal with  public humiliation, a 50+ year prison sentence looming over my head, thousands of dollars in fines that I had to repay and my husband was on the verge of deportation, then maybe I wouldn't be acting so smug and making flashy public appearances.  This woman most likely hasn't experienced an honest days work in her life so can't really compare her to other hard working people. The Giudice's have no shame whatsoever.  So as I said, you have to hand it to her, she's carrying on as if nothing is wrong. 



Vegas Long Legs said:


> Normal people don't have 39 counts of fraud, etc hanging around their neck.
> 
> T just has no shame.
> 
> Frankly she needs to be working. She owes lots of people money, including the american public.



Exactly! And they also lied to the bankruptcy court which is part of the reason they are in trouble now charged with bankruptcy fraud on top of the other numerous charges.


----------



## coachtags

aecornell said:


> also i agree with the person who said we should make a separate thread for tree and joe and their court issues. Since it's not on the show it doesn't necessarily belong in this thread imo.



+10


----------



## twin-fun

Cherrasaki said:


> I don't know but if I had to deal with  public humiliation, a 50+ year prison sentence looming over my head, thousands of dollars in fines that I had to repay and my husband was on the verge of deportation, then maybe I wouldn't be acting so smug and making flashy public appearances.  This woman most likely hasn't experienced an honest days work in her life so can't really compare her to other hard working people. The Giudice's have no shame whatsoever.  So as I said, you have to hand it to her, she's carrying on as if nothing is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! And they also lied to the bankruptcy court which is part of the reason they are in trouble now charged with bankruptcy fraud on top of the other numerous charges.



She is most likely contractually obligated to appear in public for these signings.


----------



## Stilettolife

Looking at season 1 marathon yesterday and comparing it to today is like night and day.  Lets see:

Caroline and Dina are not speaking and Dina is divorcing Tommy.

Jacqueline and Teresa are no longer BFF 

Caroline and Teresa no longer friends

Jacqueline and Danielle no longer friends

All the kids are growing up.

Gabriella is super quiet now. 

The atomsphere of season 1 was more mellow vs. the last 3 seasons.  I like Melissa and Kathy, but their being on the show doesn't compare to the original 5.  

Where did it go wrong?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

AECornell said:


> Also I agree with the person who said we should make a separate thread for Tree and Joe and their court issues. Since it's not on the show it doesn't necessarily belong in this thread IMO.



+1,000

Then we don't have to be bogged down by dialog about show many of us don't watch.


----------



## DivineMissM

By "normal" I just meant not on tv.  And I agree, she needs to be  working.  Her job is to sell crap.  I don't think she'd sell much of  anything if she showed up looking depressed.


----------



## swags

Stilettolife said:


> Looking at season 1 marathon yesterday and comparing it to today is like night and day.  Lets see:
> 
> Caroline and Dina are not speaking and Dina is divorcing Tommy.
> 
> Jacqueline and Teresa are no longer BFF
> 
> Caroline and Teresa no longer friends
> 
> Jacqueline and Danielle no longer friends
> 
> All the kids are growing up.
> 
> Gabriella is super quiet now.
> 
> The atomsphere of season 1 was more mellow vs. the last 3 seasons.  I like Melissa and Kathy, but their being on the show doesn't compare to the original 5.
> 
> Where did it go wrong?


 
I really liked season 1.  They couldn't really keep Danielle on, the others didn't want to film with her. Its kind of funny now, Danielle's past was unsavory but the rest of them have some unsavory presents.


----------



## Luvbolide

Here is a blurb from Huffington Post on Teresa's rumored attempt to take a plea and avoid doing time.  I just don't see the Feds giving up easy on this one.  Defense should probably also be factoring in whether they need to do some dealing to avoid deportation for Joe and at this point, the Feds hold all the cards.

Trial date of Oct. 8 seems early...but I think the Feds have worked on this for a few years and have their ducks in a row.  Wonder if defense will move to continue the trial.  Guess we'll see.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/16/teresa-giudice-plea-deal_n_3767009.html

 								 																		                                      									"Real Housewives of New Jersey" star Teresa Giudice reportedly attempted to offer a plea deal so as to avoid jail time for federal fraud charges, but the prosecution rejected it, RadarOnline.com reported. 
  &#8220;Teresa and Joe&#8217;s defense team submitted a plea deal on Wednesday but  the U.S. Attorney denied it,&#8221; a supposed source told Radar. The source  added, &#8220;The prosecutor has said that if she wants to plead it out she  has to do jail time. They believe that the evidence will show that  Teresa can&#8217;t play dumb. She was in cahoots with Joe and was just as much  a part of orchestrating the scam as he was.&#8221;
  Teresa's lawyer refused to broach the subject of a plea deal. 
  &#8220;I&#8217;m not discussing it," attorney Henry Klingeman told InTouch  Weekly. "If there ever were a deal, I would never discuss any  conversations with the government about any client.&#8221;
  Klingeman previously told CBS News that jail time is a very real possibility for his client considering it is a federal case. 
  Last month, Teresa and her husband Joe were indicted  on 39 counts including conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud, bank  fraud, making false statements on loan applications and bankruptcy  fraud. They are accused of submitting false information to secure loans  between 2001 and 2008, and hiding their assets during bankruptcy  procedures in 2009. Joe is also accused of failing to file tax returns  from 2004 to 2008. 
  "As with any defendant, repeat offenses raise the likelihood of a longer sentence,"  J. Carney, a former federal prosecutor specializing in economic crime,  previously told Us Weekly. "This was clearly a complicated investigation  that stretches back years and required significant investigative  resources. This can't come as a surprise."
  	The reality couple from Towaco, N.J., pleaded "not guilty" this week in Newark court. If convicted, they each face 50 years in prison and millions of dollars in fines. 
  Their trial is set for Oct. 8. 



http://viewfinder.expedia.com/maui/...ge+with+text&utm_content=Family+Hawaii_ROS_na
http://www.ulive.com/video/top-3-un...source=SEM&c1=Original&c2=Taboola&c3=Computerhttp://www.ulive.com/video/top-3-un...source=SEM&c1=Original&c2=Taboola&c3=Computer


----------



## Heartonsleeve

Mums the word on Teresa's twitter


----------



## Stilettolife

swags said:


> I really liked season 1. They couldn't really keep Danielle on, the others didn't want to film with her. Its kind of funny now, Danielle's past was unsavory but the rest of them have some unsavory presents.


 
Yep.  Like I understand why they reacted, but the way they went about it was just so wrong.  I personally didn't care about her past, that's her cross to bear.  I'm a big Dina fan, but I seriously still think that Dina allowed her sister to take the fall about that book.


----------



## limom

Stilettolife said:


> Yep.  Like I understand why they reacted, but the way they went about it was just so wrong.  I personally didn't care about her past, that's her cross to bear.  I'm a big Dina fan, but I seriously still think that Dina allowed her sister to take the fall about that book.



Danielle had an interesting point of view, I would never forget her "suggest and engage line".


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Jacqueline still friendly with Dina?


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Is Jacqueline still friendly with Dina?


 
From what they've said no. Chris, Jac's husband said at the reunion he doesn't have a relationship with Dina.


----------



## Longchamp

Vegas Long Legs said:


> +1,000
> 
> Then we don't have to be bogged down by dialog about show many of us don't watch.


 
you got me here.  If you don't watch the show, why are you here?


----------



## pixiejenna

Tree must be peeing herself because they rejected her plea.

I miss Danielle & Dina. I never got why Danielle's past was such a big deal, we all know Jacq was a stripper & totally loony toons and they don't shun her. I kind of feel like Danielle was never really a part of their group of friends. Only an acquaintance they were forced to socialize with because of the show, they didn't want to deal with her so they found a way to dispose of her. Dina on the other hand hasn't talked to Caroline or Chris for a long time. I still find that one interesting since Caroline & Dina were married to brothers who work together. I feel like something deeper than we know when on there. I'm mixed about Dinas divorce, on one hand I feel bad for her but on the other hand I'm not at all surprised. If anything I'm surprised it lasted this long considering he's a total jackhole. I half think she only married him for his money, we all know he wasn't faithful.


----------



## AECornell

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/teresa-and-joe-giudice-832178.html#post25196024

Here you go guys. Started a new thread for Teresa and Joe. Personally I'd like to keep this thread about the show and not bog it down with news and gossip about the Giudice's court issues.


----------



## sgj99

since Caroline and Chris don't have a relationship with Dina at the moment, i wonder if any of the other siblings are on the outs with Dina or Caroline and Chris also.

i also don't think i'm buying the idea that Chris is only with Jaq because she's unstable and he worries about the kids.  if that's true than he's a really good actor because he always seems genuine with his affection towards her, he's certainly not disengaged liked Albert and Joe Gu are with their wives.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> From what they've said no. Chris, Jac's husband said at the reunion he doesn't have a relationship with Dina.



Now that's a story I'd love to hear about. It's like the whole 'thick as thieves' motto apparently isn't that thick.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Now that's a story I'd love to hear about. It's like the whole 'thick as thieves' motto apparently isn't that thick.



that's what i want to know:  is it a Laurita family issue and are other siblings involved?  is it a Manzo brothers issue about Dina's divorce from Tommy (although i don't think this is the case since Chris is involved ?  is it a RHNJ issue?  there is a plethora of issues that could be at the crux of this.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Longchamp said:


> you got me here.  If you don't watch the show, why are you here?



Came in after T&J had charges filed against them on the fraud etc. 39 counts is pretty unbelievable.   
Don't want to derail the general conversation on the show. So maybe a separate thread would be a good idea. Although not much to discuss now till T&J go to court.


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> that's what i want to know:  is it a Laurita family issue and *are other siblings involved?*  is it a Manzo brothers issue about Dina's divorce from Tommy (although i don't think this is the case since Chris is involved ?  is it a RHNJ issue?  there is a plethora of issues that could be at the crux of this.



At the last reunion Tre mentioned that Caroline doesn't speak to quite a few of her siblings..Caroline's response was that "they are not speaking to her" - which I guess means they fell out with her (as did Dina) but she doesn't have an issue with them?


----------



## Michele26

slang said:


> At the last reunion Tre mentioned that Caroline doesn't speak to quite a few of her siblings..Caroline's response was that "they are not speaking to her" - which I guess means they fell out with her (as did Dina) but she doesn't have an issue with them?



I remember Caroline saying there were 13 children, so it's very possible that many aren't speaking to one another.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still surprised that Dina didn't go to her brothers wedding. She talks about how close they are, but didn't go.


----------



## vanasty

I find jaq's edit to be fascinating now that I think about it. Bravo really doesnt do much to make her look any particular way, to me she always did come off as the "innocent" one and the struggles with her children only further prove that angle.

But the more I look at her the more I can just _sense_ she is mentally unwell. Tre saying what she said didnt really seem that out of the blue, plus the rumors that she was sick did start to feel plausible. 

I think a lot of viewers and posters here have sensed she is loopy for YEARS but I swear I couldnt see it...i think A LOT of it does have to do with her twitter activity which I have absolutely no clue on or follow, in all fairness.


----------



## pixiejenna

I missed last weeks eppy. I caught a bit of it this week. Jacq's family all seemed to be unhappy about her surgeries. Chris did not seem to like it and her parents seemed very leery of it. The Dr. that did it was so creepy talking about Ashlee's body it was almost predatory like.


----------



## Longchamp

Please tell Tre, "if you ignore it, it doesn't go away."


----------



## Longchamp

Pea shooter called Tarzan.  :lolots::lolots:


----------



## cjy

pixiejenna said:


> I missed last weeks eppy. I caught a bit of it this week. Jacq's family all seemed to be unhappy about her surgeries. Chris did not seem to like it and her parents seemed very leery of it. The Dr. that did it was so creepy talking about Ashlee's body it was almost predatory like.


 I caught that too. Did not like how the doctor talked.


----------



## cjy

I must say it was very sweet to see Nic's face light up when he saw his mommy.


----------



## Michele26

cjy said:


> I must say it was very sweet to see Nic's face light up when he saw his mommy.



He really missed her.


----------



## Longchamp

cjy said:


> I must say it was very sweet to see Nic's face light up when he saw his mommy.


 +1.


----------



## sgj99

cjy said:


> I must say it was very sweet to see Nic's face light up when he saw his mommy.



that was sweet


----------



## pixiejenna

Only in Tree's world a launch party for a product that your peddling is a great place to air out issues with your SIL.  

Kathy your marriage is nothing like Caroline's why compare them. Caroline is aggressive and straight forward you are passive. The only way they are similar is you are both married to idiots who cheated on you. Al's checked out of his marriage eons ago, they barely spend any time too each other and when they do they barely get along.  Richie is a pushy creeper who married you because your passive and let him get away with doing whatever he wants.


----------



## vanasty

Kathy you are dumb dumb dumb. You cant just back out of a test kitchen because youre lonely and sad in it..... In order to run a food business YOU NEED TO MAKE YOUR PRODUCTS IN LICENSED KITCHENS THAT MEET A PROFESSIONAL STANDARD. ITS A LAW. ...smh she is going to have to find one regardless so I dont know what she thinks shes doing as a business lady.


----------



## DC-Cutie

These chicks argue about EVERYTHING


----------



## needloub

cjy said:


> I must say it was very sweet to see Nic's face light up when he saw his mommy.


It was a sweet moment.


----------



## GoGlam

My boyf said the same thing about Teresa and why would you want to have an issue like this addressed at your event.  The thing is, the show films and films, but only certain events/moments make TV.  If Teresa is trying to promote a product and have it appear on national TV, the easiest way to guarantee that is for an event to take place there that producers have to show.


----------



## slyyls

Best line of the night; Penny to Teresa, "I love your hairline"    I laughed so hard, I spit my wine out!


----------



## DC-Cutie

slyyls said:


> Best line of the night; Penny to Teresa, "I love your hairline"    I laughed so hard, I spit my wine out!



I had to rewind   that was shade full front and center, but tre didn't get it


----------



## slyyls

DC-Cutie said:


> I had to rewind   that was shade full front and center, but tre didn't get it



I have to admit, I forgot the reason they were all together, and actually thought she was referring to Teresa's hairline.  I was thinking , really?    It took me a beat to get it.


----------



## zaara10

The quote of the night for me was from Juicy: "What'd u think? I didn't know how to dance Arabic?" Lol. Arabic is a language dude. 

That Jan chick is cruddy. Just wants some air time. Same w/ Penny. 
Teresa pushed Melissa to confront Penny & Jan & told Melissa she'd have her back, but when it came down to it, she stood back & said I'm not getting involved unless my name comes up. And anytime she spoke up it was all about trying to clear her own name & not helping her SIL tell these ppl to mind their business. Selfish. What Joe said seems true... the more Teresa was trying to prove her innocence the guiltier she looked. The way she wouldn't let them talk alone makes me think she's definitely got a hand in it. But I'm also not saying Melissa didn't cheat... Idk about that one.


----------



## Michele26

I think she did cheat.


----------



## GoGlam

Hahaha when Melissa said "do I look like that kinda girl" [that would cheat on my husband in a parking lot]? My boyfriend said YES!


----------



## PJ86

GoGlam said:


> Hahaha when Melissa said "do I look like that kinda girl" [that would cheat on my husband in a parking lot]? My boyfriend said YES!



:lolots:


----------



## 4pursesake

Melissa couldn't say much to her friend Jan because she knew Jan was telling the truth. Joe is so pussy whipped that he won't believe what anyone is saying about Melissa. Doesn't matter whether Teresa has hands ib setting her up, the point is that she cheated on her husband.


----------



## Bentley1

slyyls said:


> Best line of the night; Penny to Teresa, *"I love your hairline"*    I laughed so hard, I spit my wine out!





I'm so glad she slid that in. SOMEONE needs to say something about that hairline of hers.


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, I can't understand if Tarzan Joe is just playing a dumb a** for the cameras by pretending he's not phased and doesn't believe allll the rumors coming up about Melissa or if he is truly just p whipped like a lot of people are saying.

He just believes her without question.  I'm going to assume off camera he reacts differently.  No one can be that glib.


----------



## swags

I didn't understand why Teresa kept saying she felt vindicated. The two ladies didn't throw her under the bus while she was standing there but that doesn't mean she didn't have some part in the rumors.


----------



## Love Of My Life

GoGlam said:


> Hahaha when Melissa said "do I look like that kinda girl" [that would cheat on my husband in a parking lot]? My boyfriend said YES!


 


  For sure....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tre and Melissa are one in the same and soon as they realize that, they'd be better off!


----------



## littlerock

Am I the only one that doesn't believe Melissa cheated with her ex? If anything (I believe) there may have been an unplanned run in/ awkward moment or something, but to imply she was cheating out in the parking lot does seem far fetched to me. Maybe I am naive.


----------



## twin-fun

littlerock said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't believe Melissa cheated with her ex? If anything (I believe) there may have been an unplanned run in/ awkward moment or something, but to imply she was cheating out in the parking lot does seem far fetched to me. Maybe I am naive.



Nope, you're not alone. I don't believe it either.


----------



## kalahai

What is the name of the Gucci bag Kathy was carrying in last night's episode?


----------



## swags

littlerock said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't believe Melissa cheated with her ex? If anything (I believe) there may have been an unplanned run in/ awkward moment or something, but to imply she was cheating out in the parking lot does seem far fetched to me. Maybe I am naive.


 
I think it was probably just a rumor turned plot line for this season.


----------



## zaara10

littlerock said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't believe Melissa cheated with her ex? If anything (I believe) there may have been an unplanned run in/ awkward moment or something, but to imply she was cheating out in the parking lot does seem far fetched to me. Maybe I am naive.



I don't believe it either. Just ppl trying to get famous off a rumor.

And I would be a little annoyed if I had to spend my birthday w/ this group. But it looks like another bravo sponsored group trip.


----------



## amrx87

Holy crap, richie! Just shut your mouth. Ur not funny.

Also, Is anyone else thinking that the show is starting to fall flat? Ive always watched it since it first came on, and i feel like its dying a slow, painful death. This one track storyline w melissa and her hubs vs theresa and her hubs is out of hand.  They go to therapy, but then they dont trust each other, but then they invite them on vacation, but then they passive aggressively get into it at a launch party....end it already!


----------



## Stilettolife

limom said:


> Danielle had an interesting point of view, I would never forget her "suggest and engage line".


 
That was classic


----------



## Stilettolife

littlerock said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't believe Melissa cheated with her ex? If anything (I believe) there may have been an unplanned run in/ awkward moment or something, but to imply she was cheating out in the parking lot does seem far fetched to me. Maybe I am naive.


 
I called BS from the beginning.  Those girls just wanted to be on tv.  But if Melissa did cheat and lied about it, time will tell; if it does tell that is.


----------



## lulilu

I don't believe Melissa cheated either.


----------



## cjy

littlerock said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't believe Melissa cheated with her ex? If anything (I believe) there may have been an unplanned run in/ awkward moment or something, but to imply she was cheating out in the parking lot does seem far fetched to me. Maybe I am naive.


 No you are not alone................... on the island


----------



## MAGJES

bagsforme said:


> It was creepy how the plastic surgeon was talking about Jac daughter while operating on her.
> 
> Her neck doesn't look any better.  Looks like she almost has a goiter.



I'm pages behind but wanted to add that I thought it was strange that Jac had eye makeup on during surgery.  Pretty sure that's not allowed.  I even had to remove my nail polish.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

littlerock said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't believe Melissa cheated with her ex? If anything (I believe) there may have been an unplanned run in/ awkward moment or something, but to imply she was cheating out in the parking lot does seem far fetched to me. Maybe I am naive.


 
I don't believe it either. She may be a lot of things, but she doesn't seem like a cheater to me.


----------



## littlerock

HermesNewbie said:


> I don't believe it either. She may be a lot of things, but she doesn't seem like a cheater to me.



She'd first have to surgically remove her head from her hubby's butt in order to actually cheat.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

littlerock said:


> She'd first have to surgically remove her head from her hubby's butt in order to actually cheat.


----------



## guccimamma

swags said:


> I think it was probably just a rumor turned plot line for this season.



i just can't imagine her doing something in a parking lot of a bar...that's just gross. she's a mom...not a crack whore... i don't think it happened.


----------



## slyyls

Bentley1 said:


> I'm so glad she slid that in. SOMEONE needs to say something about that hairline of hers.



I think it would be a brilliant name for her products.    Teresa's Hair Line.   I could especially see it in hair growth products, such as those containing Rogaine.


----------



## Jeneen

I don't believe she cheated either. And even if she met up to talk to her ex, or ran in to him and they talked, it does not constitute cheating. Those girls want to be on TV.
I talk to exs often, just friendly catch ups. Not cheating.


----------



## needloub

littlerock said:


> *Am I the only one that doesn't believe Melissa cheated with her ex?* If anything (I believe) there may have been an unplanned run in/ awkward moment or something, but to imply she was cheating out in the parking lot does seem far fetched to me. Maybe I am naive.



Not at all!


----------



## rockhollow

Jeneen said:


> I don't believe she cheated either. And even if she met up to talk to her ex, or ran in to him and they talked, it does not constitute cheating. Those girls want to be on TV.
> I talk to exs often, just friendly catch ups. Not cheating.


 

I'm another vote for don't believe she cheated. I could certainly see her carrying on a bit if she unintentionally meet him when out with the girls, but cheat out in a parking lot - no.

I laughed when little Joe wanted it to be that he cheated.

I heard the 'hairline' comment and also took it to be Tree's hair products, I'll have to go and watch again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When the lady said 'your hairline..." My eyes focused dead in tre's hairline. If she would have said "your hair care line..." I wouldn't have given her hairline second thought. 

I think she was throwing low key shade :giggles:


----------



## MarieG

littlerock said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't believe Melissa cheated with her ex? If anything (I believe) there may have been an unplanned run in/ awkward moment or something, but to imply she was cheating out in the parking lot does seem far fetched to me. Maybe I am naive.



I don't think she cheated either. Why would she chose a night out where her sister in law as well as her friends are around to make out with a guy in a parking lot. Funny that her friends are hoping to have their 2mins of fame by accusing her of that. Would you really want the world to know you for behaving like THAT???


----------



## laurineg1

MAGJES said:


> I'm pages behind but wanted to add that I thought it was strange that Jac had eye makeup on during surgery.  Pretty sure that's not allowed.  I even had to remove my nail polish.



Yes, I thought the same thing...looks like she had on fake eyelashes and eye makeup....that would never be allowed while they are working on her face.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, the Gorga's have sold their home, for full asking

http://t.radaronline.com/radaronlin...a-sells-nj-mansion,5213b933da27f5d9d00e7aca/2


----------



## DivineMissM

I don't find it that hard to believe that she cheated.  She acts like she's repulsed by her husband, but she's not an old prude so she's getting it from somewhere.



MAGJES said:


> I'm pages behind but wanted to add that I thought it was strange that Jac had eye makeup on during surgery.  Pretty sure that's not allowed.  I even had to remove my nail polish.



I'm sure they filmed that before or after the actual surgery.  Probably after, when they shot footage of her skin and fat being flopped down on the tray.    As far as I know operating rooms don't even allow cameras.


----------



## Michele26

I agree...and I think she's bored silly with Tarzan. She needs more of a challenge. 
*


DivineMissM said:



			I don't find it that hard to believe that she cheated.  She acts like she's repulsed by her husband, but she's not an old prude so she's getting it from somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

*


DivineMissM said:


> I'm sure they filmed that before or after the actual surgery.  Probably after, when they shot footage of her skin and fat being flopped down on the tray.    As far as I know operating rooms don't even allow cameras.


----------



## swags

I actually thought it was sad that Jac left the boy in the first place for some "me" time that meant plastic surgery in another state. How about a spa day or a night out?


----------



## Michele26

swags said:


> I actually thought it was sad that Jac left the boy in the first place for some "me" time that meant plastic surgery in another state. How about a spa day or a night out?



                     [FONT=&quot]I think her stomach bothered her for a long time. She always seemed self-conscious whenever they were filmed at a beach or in a pool.  Chris was home taking care of him so Im sure that put her mind at ease too. If she feels good about herself and her appearance shell be a much better mother too. IMO. 
[/FONT]


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Michele26 said:


> [FONT=&quot]I think her stomach bothered her for a long time. She always seemed self-conscious whenever they were filmed at a beach or in a pool.  Chris was home taking care of him so Im sure that put her mind at ease too. If she feels good about herself and her appearance shell be a much better mother too. IMO.
> [/FONT]



I agree people sometimes forget that fathers are one half of the parent equation as well lol. Just like she is fully capable to take care of a child so is Chris.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> I actually thought it was sad that Jac left the boy in the first place for some "me" time that meant plastic surgery in another state. How about a spa day or a night out?


 


Michele26 said:


> [FONT=&quot]I think her stomach bothered her for a long time. She always seemed self-conscious whenever they were filmed at a beach or in a pool.  Chris was home taking care of him so Im sure that put her mind at ease too. If she feels good about herself and her appearance shell be a much better mother too. IMO. [/FONT]


 
I can see both points ladies. I know how stressful it can be dealing with a special child, 24/7. And Chris was there to watch the boys.
I just don't think she needed more PS. I can kind-of understand the tummy tuck, but not the chin lift. And was repulsed by her statement about wishing they had done her eyes as well while she was on the table. I guess she's really addicted to PS - that's a sad statement.
 PS is certainly not going to solve any of her problems.


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, the Gorga's have sold their home, for full asking
> 
> http://t.radaronline.com/radaronlin...a-sells-nj-mansion,5213b933da27f5d9d00e7aca/2



I'm shocked they sold it for asking price. I wonder how much will be left over after they pay back all the creditors.



rockhollow said:


> I can see both points ladies. I know how stressful it can be dealing with a special child, 24/7. And Chris was there to watch the boys.
> I just don't think she needed more PS. I can kind-of understand the tummy tuck, but not the chin lift. And was repulsed by her statement about wishing they had done her eyes as well while she was on the table. I guess she's really addicted to PS - that's a sad statement.
> PS is certainly not going to solve any of her problems.



Jacq is addicted to PS she thinks she'll be happy after surgery and all her problems will disappear. She will always find some flaw that needs to be be fixed. I feel bad that she thinks this is the best way to get a break from all of it. She could have easily taken a quick short trip with family or friends go to a spa go shopping or done a million and one things other than PS.


----------



## momofgirls

kalahai said:


> What is the name of the Gucci bag Kathy was carrying in last night's episode?


Gucci 1973 Top Handle


----------



## NYC BAP

I think she cheated and Melissa is a liar. I'm not sure why people would come forward on and off camera and say horrible things about her if there was no truth there.


----------



## Michele26

NYC BAP said:


> I think she cheated and Melissa is a liar. I'm not sure why people would come forward on and off camera and say horrible things about her if there was no truth there.



Bingo!


----------



## DivineMissM

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I agree people sometimes forget that fathers are one half of the parent equation as well lol. *Just like she is fully capable to take care of a child so is Chris.*



Probably more so.  



rockhollow said:


> I can see both points ladies. I know how stressful it can be dealing with a special child, 24/7. And Chris was there to watch the boys.
> I just don't think she needed more PS. I can kind-of understand the tummy tuck, but not the chin lift. And was repulsed by her statement about wishing they had done her eyes as well while she was on the table. I guess she's really addicted to PS - that's a sad statement.
> *PS is certainly not going to solve any of her problems.*



Sure won't.  She needs real help.


----------



## Nahreen

Michele26 said:


> Bingo!



Money and for those on camera tv time as well. It seems like some people don't mind being shown as horrible as long as they are on tv (Kim D, Penney and Jan). That also goes for Tre and Mel.

I liked the Housewives series when it was about luxury shopping, travel and beautiful homes. It is not like that any more. I'm watching the latest episodes on line, but my tv station are showing older episodes of the franchise and they are so different.


----------



## fashion16

kalahai said:


> What is the name of the Gucci bag Kathy was carrying in last night's episode?



1970s tote


----------



## laurineg1

Nahreen said:


> Money and for those on camera tv time as well. It seems like some people don't mind being shown as horrible as long as they are on tv (Kim D, Penney and Jan). That also goes for Tre and Mel.
> 
> I liked the Housewives series when it was about luxury shopping, travel and beautiful homes. It is not like that any more. I'm watching the latest episodes on line, but my tv station are showing older episodes of the franchise and they are so different.



I agree 100%..I used to really enjoy the shopping and the conversations with their kids and personal things going on in their lives.  Now it's just one, long continuous and ridiculous fight among all the women.


----------



## Michele26

Please, Bravo, Andy, get rid of this entire cast and bring all new housewives in. There are plenty of wealthy housewives in NJ who wouldn't object to having their lives filmed for so-called fame. Just put out the call.


----------



## zaara10

Michele26 said:


> Please, Bravo, Andy, get rid of this entire cast and bring all new housewives in. There are plenty of wealthy housewives in NJ who wouldn't object to having their lives filmed for so-called fame. Just put out the call.



And add some diversity to the mix!!! There are more than just Italians in jersey!


----------



## cjy

Michele26 said:


> Please, Bravo, Andy, get rid of this entire cast and bring all new housewives in. There are plenty of wealthy housewives in NJ who wouldn't object to having their lives filmed for so-called fame. Just put out the call.


 And surely there is someone not heading to the big house!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Its weekly  bickering & who can yell the loudest show now..

Boring....


----------



## Longchamp

cjy said:


> And surely there is someone not heading to the big house!


----------



## Longchamp

hotshot said:


> Its weekly  bickering & who can yell the loudest show now..
> 
> Boring....



I think they're all getting monotonous.  

I do want to see Nene's wedding, but not watching any of the other weddings.

I'm still entertained by Juicy and Tarzan.  Maybe they need a real houseman series.


----------



## pinkfeet

zaara10 said:


> And add some diversity to the mix!!! There are more than just Italians in jersey!



I think thats kinda the point though of these shows. If they ALL were diverse, they would all be the same except location. The shows are built on stereotypes, a tongue in cheek kinda thing. At least it started out that way. 

I prefer Atlanta be all black, for example, or CA with their ridiculous fake boobs and too blonde hair. If I want diverse drama I just walk outside. 

I'd love an all Asian one or some middle eastern rich oil heiresses.


----------



## Longchamp

Joe just packed 5 paint covers. :giggles::giggles:

Not liking Melissa's blond highlights.


----------



## horse17

omg..Im laughing so hard already...can you imagine traveling with these guys??

I like melissa's hair when she is made up and talking with all the lighting....I dont care for it when they show it in the daylight....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Melissa needs to get a refund in her nose job

Why is Joe telling a tale?  He didn't work out any deals with the spa - bravo did!


----------



## horse17

:lolots:........Theresa's  dress....


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Melissa needs to get a refund in her nose job
> 
> Why is Joe telling a tale?  He didn't work out any deals with the spa - bravo did!



Thought same thing when he said that about cost of rooms.

Rich is a misogynist piglet.


----------



## Longchamp

Guess which medium watched RHONJ series before she came to the party??


----------



## horse17

I LOVE juicy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Guess which medium watched RHONJ series before she came to the party??



Ok!  This stuff is so phoney


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok!  This stuff is so phoney


I know...I would much rather watch them being idiots!


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok!  This stuff is so phoney



Like no one wants your autograph phony.


----------



## Michele26

This isn't the typical group you'd find at the Miraval Spa.


----------



## Longchamp

Melissa has hospital name band on left wrist.  They must have taken her to ED.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rich looks like a super douche wearing a polo shirt with his collar up on a hike


----------



## Longchamp

Super douche.  :giggles::giggles:

Too much philosophical healing ...this isn't Dr. Phil for Christ's sake , it's Jersey.


----------



## horse17

no way was theresa talking about jaqs son....thats wayyy too low..even for tre


----------



## Longchamp

Yep Tre did this healing because she knew incarceration knocking on the door.

I don't think she was referring to Jaq's son, but her own BS.


----------



## horse17

too funny!


----------



## pixiejenna

Melissa didn't seem to want to go on this trip with everyone. I feel bad that she got sick while on her birthday trip, it sucks to get sick when your away from home. I'm surprised that Tarzan even went hiking when his wife is sick. However she did find the energy to go take a nap in the sun in her bikini so who knows how sick she really was.

I wonder why the Manzo clan didn't travel with the Gorga/Gudice clan they are all going to the same place they could have solidly booked the same flight together.

I think Jacq's jumping too far on Tree's comment about karma reflecting on her sons autism. I think Tree is referring to her own kids having to pay the price for their parents mistakes. Also Jacq should know that Tree isn't that deep and only thinks of herself. I think Tree is trying to mend these bonds because she knows what the future has in store for her. She wants to rebuild her network so when she goes threw the sh!tstorm that her hubby & her have created she will have a support system.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Melissa didn't seem to want to go on this trip with everyone. I feel bad that she got sick while on her birthday trip, it sucks to get sick when your away from home. I'm surprised that Tarzan even went hiking when his wife is sick. However she did find the energy to go take a nap in the sun in her bikini so who knows how sick she really was.
> 
> I wonder why the Manzo clan didn't travel with the Gorga/Gudice clan they are all going to the same place they could have solidly booked the same flight together.
> 
> I think Jacq's jumping too far on Tree's comment about karma reflecting on her sons autism. I think Tree is referring to her own kids having to pay the price for their parents mistakes. Also Jacq should know that Tree isn't that deep and only thinks of herself. I think Tree is trying to mend these bonds because she knows what the future has in store for her. She wants to rebuild her network so when she goes threw the sh!tstorm that her hubby & her have created she will have a support system.



Interesting that Tre spoke of Karma and her children seeing as how her girls will have to pay for their parents foolishness. 

Somebody needs to tell Jacqueline "everything isn't about you"


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> Interesting that Tre spoke of Karma and her children seeing as how her girls will have to pay for their parents foolishness.
> 
> Somebody needs to tell Jacqueline "*everything isn't about you*"



They all need to be told this lol.


----------



## DivineMissM

I'm so f'ing sick of Rich.  He is so annoying.

They're all annoying in some ways, but Rich takes the cake.  He has no redeeming qualities that I can see.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm flipping threw pics of celebs at the MTV VMAs and Melissa is there! God only knows why or how she even got invited. http://wonderwall.msn.com/music/201...deo-music-awards-26150.gallery?photoId=119215


----------



## horse17

DivineMissM said:


> I'm so f'ing sick of Rich.  He is so annoying.
> 
> They're all annoying in some ways, but Rich takes the cake.  He has no redeeming qualities that I can see.


i know, he's pretty gross..although i think his tears were for real


----------



## zaara10

Why was juicy wearing a velour sweat suit in the desert? Lol. 
And dear God this group sure does a lot of whining! Enjoy your damn free vacation!
The overuse of the word "zen" during this episode... Ugh.
As annoying as I find Rich, it was touching when he was talking about losing his dad.


----------



## DivineMissM

horse17 said:


> i know, he's pretty gross..although i think his tears were for real



I missed that part, the baby woke up.  Darn.  I'll have to watch again.  He wasn't this bad in the beginning.  I think the "fame" has gone to his head.


----------



## sgj99

i have no words to describe how disgusting i find Rich.


----------



## archygirl

Missed the show last night, but while driving east on RT 10 I got to view Joe Go on the Sizzletan billboard. Could not take photo b-c I was driving, but laughed all the way to Livingston!


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> Interesting that Tre spoke of Karma and her children seeing as how her girls will have to pay for their parents foolishness.
> 
> Somebody needs to tell Jacqueline "everything isn't about you"


 

Somebody needs to tell Jacqueline that & the sooner the better..

That girl is wrapped up in herself tight...


----------



## guccimamma

i never noticed this before, but in the opening scenes..when they show the homes...

it looks like kathy and rich have a freeway running directly behind their home.

i'd skip the ferarri, and purchase a home in a better location. that would bug the heck out of me.


----------



## missyb

archygirl said:


> Missed the show last night, but while driving east on RT 10 I got to view Joe Go on the Sizzletan billboard. Could not take photo b-c I was driving, but laughed all the way to Livingston!



Where on rt10 is the billboard on want to be on the look out to get a good laugh


----------



## swags

I saw Melissa in a clip from the MTV awards. Joe was behind her with either a shaved head or super short hair. No more spray on whats left.


----------



## archygirl

missyb said:


> Where on rt10 is the billboard on want to be on the look out to get a good laugh



going east, from 287 it is just before you get to or just after you pass east Hanover, on right side


----------



## DivineMissM

swags said:


> I saw Melissa in a clip from the MTV awards. Joe was behind her with either a shaved head or super short hair. No more spray on whats left.




Melissa was so embarrassed by the "black stuff", I'm sure she demanded he stop using it and just shave his head.


----------



## AECornell

guccimamma said:


> i never noticed this before, but in the opening scenes..when they show the homes...
> 
> it looks like kathy and rich have a freeway running directly behind their home.
> 
> i'd skip the ferarri, and purchase a home in a better location. that would bug the heck out of me.



I think there is a road and then a lake behind the road. Not sure how busy that street is, but their house is older so they've probably lived there a long time.


----------



## rockhollow

DivineMissM said:


> Melissa was so embarrassed by the "black stuff", I'm sure she demanded he stop using it and just shave his head.


 Little Joe is pu**y whipped, I bet Missy put a stop to the spray on hair. But didn't little Joe have hair plugs a few seasons ago, did they not take?

At first I was surprised that Missy let Joe go on the hike, but then seeing her sunning on the deck, that was the right decision, otherwise she might have had to fight off Tarzan all morning.
If she did go to the ER, she would have gotten some good Rx's for her pain, and spent a lovely B-day.

Tree is really not smart enough to think up her comment about karma as a dig at Jaq, I really think Tree was thinking about her girls when she made that comment. It's almost like seeing a real emotion from Tree, she's must be really nervous about these charges for her and Juicy.



Jaq is still crazy, nothing has changed in her life.Maybe she's on a bit a of a high still from the PS, but all that cray cray is still simmering inside her - a ticking bomb.

Now about Albert. That man seems to blow hot and cold. I'm sure there's nothing there between Albert and Caroline one week, then see him this week, he seems to be there for Caroline - that tickling/ hugging part seemed strange. And he didn't seem to want to be at that spa, but there he was.

Did Bravo choose this spa as a location to make these poor folks from NJ look so out of place. I'm sorry people from NJ, I'm sure you are cringing.


----------



## MAGJES

rockhollow said:


> Little Joe is pu**y whipped, I bet Missy put a stop to the spray on hair. But didn't little Joe have hair plugs a few seasons ago, did they not take?
> 
> At first I was surprised that Missy let Joe go on the hike, but then seeing her sunning on the deck, that was the right decision, otherwise she might have had to fight off Tarzan all morning.
> If she did go to the ER, she would have gotten some good Rx's for her pain, and spent a lovely B-day.
> 
> *Tree is really not smart enough to think up her comment about karma as a dig at Jaq,* I really think Tree was thinking about her girls when she made that comment. It's almost like seeing a real emotion from Tree, she's must be really nervous about these charges for her and Juicy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too.  She's not really capable of seeing past herself and probably does not evven remember that Ja! even has a special needs child.
Click to expand...


----------



## MAGJES

Just watched the episode......Nobody mentioned that Melissa said that her throat pain was the worst she thing she has ever felt or something like that.......really?  We've all had strep throat as kids.  "the worst pain??!!"  Really?  Yeah - it hurts but I can think of many other pains....  I've no words. 
....and - she said she can't even drink water but just that morning she was eating strawberries and maybe whipped cream on something.....


----------



## Stilettolife

MAGJES said:


> Just watched the episode......Nobody mentioned that Melissa said that her throat pain was the worst she thing she has ever felt or something like that.......really? We've all had strep throat as kids. "the worst pain??!!" Really? Yeah - it hurts but I can think of many other pains.... I've no words.
> ....and - she said she can't even drink water but just that morning she was eating strawberries and maybe whipped cream on something.....


 
I didn't catch that, but having strep as both as a kid and adult, it doesn't hurt that much.  It's just annoying stinging pain, but it's because it's uncomfortable.  The worse pain I have is any type of cramps, especially charley horses and endometriosis pain.  Wow.  Oh and especially the death bringer called migraines.


----------



## Michele26

So she's saying her strep throat was worse than child birth! I could just see little Joe begging for sex from her too.


----------



## DivineMissM

MAGJES said:


> Just watched the episode......Nobody mentioned that Melissa said that her throat pain was the worst she thing she has ever felt or something like that.......really?  We've all had strep throat as kids.  "the worst pain??!!"  Really?  Yeah - it hurts but I can think of many other pains....  I've no words.
> ....and - she said she can't even drink water but just that morning she was eating strawberries and maybe whipped cream on something.....



I had it as an adult, and it was definitely one of the most painful things I've experienced.  It was like swallowing shards of glass.  Even swallowing spit was torture.


----------



## MAGJES

DivineMissM said:


> I had it as an adult, and it was definitely one of the most painful things I've experienced.  It was like swallowing shards of glass.  Even swallowing spit was torture.



Oh yeah....I agree that it hurts but I'm only saying that if strep is the "worst" pain she's ever felt then she's been quite lucky. 
I also think she's playing it up.......lots of over the counter remedies. Lots.


----------



## Bentley1

DivineMissM said:


> I had it as an adult, and it was definitely *one of the most painful things I've experienced*.  It was like swallowing shards of glass.  Even swallowing spit was torture.



Yep, me too.  Had it about 2 months ago and it was nonstop pain all day and night. Didn't sleep for 2 nights, in pain until the Z pac started to work.  It was excruciating pain and I had a spit cup so I wouldn't have to swallow it.

Then again, I've never given birth.  But it was still horrific.


----------



## AECornell

I have to agree. Strep is the worst. Nothing is more annoying than not being able to eat or drink, swallow, sit up straight because your neck hurts, or sleep because you can't breathe.

They didn't mention anything on the episode about it, which I thought was weird. They just cut to the next morning with her hospital bands and three bottles of pills. 

I'd rather lay in the sun in the comfort of my room than go on a hike in the hot desert sun, too. If she didn't have strep then I'd think it was an issue, but she was pretty sick so I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## roses5682

MAGJES said:


> rockhollow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little Joe is pu**y whipped, I bet Missy put a stop to the spray on hair. But didn't little Joe have hair plugs a few seasons ago, did they not take?
> 
> At first I was surprised that Missy let Joe go on the hike, but then seeing her sunning on the deck, that was the right decision, otherwise she might have had to fight off Tarzan all morning.
> If she did go to the ER, she would have gotten some good Rx's for her pain, and spent a lovely B-day.
> 
> *Tree is really not smart enough to think up her comment about karma as a dig at Jaq,* I really think Tree was thinking about her girls when she made that comment. It's almost like seeing a real emotion from Tree, she's must be really nervous about these charges for her and Juicy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too.  She's not really capable of seeing past herself and probably does not evven remember that Ja! even has a special needs child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! I said the same thing. Theresa speaks about herself and there goes Jaq taking things out of context and mis quoting Theresa , smh! Watch the gang gang up on Theresa.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Michele26

Anyone watching?


----------



## Shoegal30

I am..Still can't believe Tre and Melissa missed the whole point of the horse exercise.  I see that metaphors are not their strong suits.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Melissa wasn't willing to let go of appearances and let it all hang out. She didn't even make an effort.


----------



## Shoegal30

And Tre talking about she doesn't have any vulnerabilities...she could have talked about her girls having to go through the drama that they are putting them through...she could have talked about worrying about her husband's cases.  For her to sit there after the fact and claim that she doesn't have any vulnerabilities is completely laughable.  She is still in denial I see.  It's a shame that she couldn't open up.


----------



## slyyls

Shoegal30 said:


> I am..Still can't believe Tre and Melissa missed the whole point of the horse exercise.  I see that metaphors are not their strong suits.


 
I obviously missed the point too.  All I can say is; it's not hard to pick a hoof.   Especially when it's as clean as that horse's hoof was.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slyyls said:


> I obviously missed the point too.  All I can say is; it's not hard to pick a hoof.   Especially when it's as clean as that horse's hoof was.



Picking the hoof wasn't the main goal, it was to lift the leg with ease. Which is very hard, because you have to place you hand/fingers in the right place.


----------



## swags

Melissa was more concerned with looking cute in her short shorts than opening up. The therapist wasn't impressed with her.


----------



## Longchamp

Ah, OOT so missed last show.   Does the reunion start next week?

Doesn't sound like there were any good Juicy or Tarzan spoofs.  :giggles:


----------



## TokyoBound

slyyls said:


> I obviously missed the point too.  All I can say is; it's not hard to pick a hoof.   Especially when it's as clean as that horse's hoof was.


Lol, so true.  I did horseback riding throughout most of my teenage years, picking a hoof is very easy.  That poor horse was an extremely patient creature, by the time Al & Caroline got to him, they were scraping bare hoof.
Overall I can't believe how disrespectful everyone is being on this trip, constantly rolling their eyes during activities.


----------



## zaara10

This unfortunately came up on my fb feed today. Looks like Tarzan shaved his head. No more hair in a can! Lol


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> This unfortunately came up on my fb feed today. Looks like Tarzan shaved his head. No more hair in a can! Lol
> View attachment 2317836



He looks much better this way, and younger as well


----------



## pixiejenna

swags said:


> Melissa was more concerned with looking cute in her short shorts than opening up. *The therapist wasn't impressed with her.*



My favorite part of the eppy was when he called her "sexy walk" a hooker walk. He called it like he saw it  it! 



TokyoBound said:


> Lol, so true.  I did horseback riding throughout most of my teenage years, picking a hoof is very easy.  That poor horse was an extremely patient creature, by the time Al & Caroline got to him, they were scraping bare hoof.
> *Overall I can't believe how disrespectful everyone is being on this trip, constantly rolling their eyes during activities.*



ITA I mean we all know they are forced to go on one trip together but their behavior was really difficult to watch. They were basically acting like tween/teenagers more towards the tween side.


----------



## zaara10

I think this trip was way over some of their heads. But who knows, maybe they'll take something away from it. 
That said, using a horse as a tool for psycho therapy is little out there to me... But as a child psychologist, call me skeptical


----------



## pixiejenna

Caroline is right Tree & Mel are the same person. Which doesn't surprise me I find generally when people don't get a long like the two of them, usually their personalities are more similar than they'd like to admit too. Out of the two Joes, Tree, & Mel Juicy was the only one willing to open up and be honest. It honestly makes me like him a bit more because he's the only one who can be honest for five minutes. Am I the only one who's annoyed by Kathy "poor me" bit, wasn't that her SL last season? I liked her the first season but now she's SO winy.


----------



## Bentley1

Whyyyyy is Melissa so incredibly SMUG this season? 

Her entire face, body language all scream smugness.

She tried to be so endearing the first few seasons and she's now behaving the exact opposite.

I can't believe how much I dislike her. Her arrogance is toooo much to take.


----------



## Love4H

I liked the horse therapist guy. He was not going to let them loose and was saying exactly the truth.  

Next episode is going to be crazy!!


----------



## grace04

TokyoBound said:


> Lol, so true.  I did horseback riding throughout most of my teenage years, picking a hoof is very easy.  That poor horse was an extremely patient creature, by the time Al & Caroline got to him,* they were scraping bare hoof.*
> Overall I can't believe how disrespectful everyone is being on this trip, constantly rolling their eyes during activities.



I felt so sorry for the horse; they kept using the same foot and I thought they might have been overdoing that one hoof!

I don't find it hard to believe how disrespectful they are being, because they are generally disrespectful people.  Everywhere they go they cause a ruckus.  The only one who doesn't strike me as having a disrespectful attitude is Kathy.  Maybe that's part of the reason they all disrespect her?!


----------



## rockhollow

I loved the horse therapist, him and that horse had them all figured out right away.

It was very interesting to see Juicy step up and show some real emotions. I really liked that he opened up - not our typical Juicy.

And was surprised with Albert and Caroline. That couple is really hard to read, I always keep thinking there is nothing between them, but again I am proved wrong. I keep thinking Albert isn't into the marriage, but I just don't know.

I was not surprised that Tre and Missy missed the whole point of the session - total denial by them both.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> I loved the horse therapist, him and that horse had them all figured out right away.
> 
> It was very interesting to see Juicy step up and show some real emotions. I really liked that he opened up - not our typical Juicy.
> *
> And was surprised with Albert and Caroline. That couple is really hard to read, I always keep thinking there is nothing between them, but again I am proved wrong. I keep thinking Albert isn't into the marriage, but I just don't know.*
> 
> I was not surprised that Tre and Missy missed the whole point of the session - total denial by them both.



I can't figure out if Al is acting this way because he doesn't want to be on the show or if he's genuinely behaves like this with his family. I'm more inclined to think this is just how he is, he doesn't seem to have a real close relationship with anyone in his family. I think this bit is the most personal info we've really learned about him in the 4-5 years he's been on the show(I can't remember what season we are in for this show). He often seems like he's mentally checked out of his marriage. However he seems to go along with whatever Caroline wants provided she's done enough nagging.


----------



## Michele26

grace04 said:


> I felt so sorry for the horse; they kept using the same foot and I thought they might have been overdoing that one hoof!
> 
> *I don't find it hard to believe how disrespectful they are being, because they are generally disrespectful people.  Everywhere they go* *they cause a ruckus*.  The only one who doesn't strike me as having a disrespectful attitude is Kathy.  Maybe that's part of the reason they all disrespect her?!



They really have no class and they show how crude they're whenever they vacation on the show. I don't know how Kathy puts up with Richie; he really makes my stomach turn. He had to point out Melissa's camel toe. Kathy is a real push over she lets him get away with so much.


----------



## cjy

rockhollow said:


> I loved the horse therapist, him and that horse had them all figured out right away.
> 
> It was very interesting to see Juicy step up and show some real emotions. I really liked that he opened up - not our typical Juicy.
> 
> And was surprised with Albert and Caroline. That couple is really hard to read, I always keep thinking there is nothing between them, but again I am proved wrong. I keep thinking Albert isn't into the marriage, but I just don't know.
> 
> I was not surprised that Tre and Missy missed the whole point of the session - total denial by them both.


I also  loved the horse therapist. No BS gets by him!
Agree about Melissa and Tre, no clue. They are beyond help. Too self absorbed.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I can't figure out if Al is acting this way because he doesn't want to be on the show or if he's genuinely behaves like this with his family. I'm more inclined to think this is just how he is, he doesn't seem to have a real close relationship with anyone in his family. I think this bit is the most personal info we've really learned about him in the 4-5 years he's been on the show(I can't remember what season we are in for this show). He often seems like he's mentally checked out of his marriage. However he seems to go along with whatever Caroline wants provided she's done enough nagging.



Yes, I felt he'd checked out too, and maybe as you say, he just goes along to keep the nagging down. Hearing how he was raised must also help explain his interaction with his kids, not forgetting that it might have just been too much work to compete with Caroline.

Thank goodness the Manzo kids didn't come to the retreat.

I laughed at Missy not having a good time, she just wanted to drink and party, not explore her feelings
That said, it wasn't exactly a fun party weekend for Missy's birthday.


----------



## Stilettolife

pixiejenna said:


> I can't figure out if Al is acting this way because he doesn't want to be on the show or if he's genuinely behaves like this with his family. I'm more inclined to think this is just how he is, he doesn't seem to have a real close relationship with anyone in his family. I think this bit is the most personal info we've really learned about him in the 4-5 years he's been on the show(I can't remember what season we are in for this show). He often seems like he's mentally checked out of his marriage. However he seems to go along with whatever Caroline wants provided she's done enough nagging.


 
I think that's just how he geniunely behaves.  Both of my grandfathers to a degree, were like him.  Their wives were the outgoing ones (and my paternal grandma can nag like crazy), but they were the introverts that only talk and loosen up, when they feel comfortable.  It could be that he's just camera shy, but once the cameras are off, he's more lively around them.  To be honest, I'll probably be the exact same way, aloof, checked out, have this look of wanting the earth to swallow me whole.  If you notice, he rarely does those confessionals.  The other hubs do it often, like Richie and Joe Gorga, but rarely Albert.


----------



## Stilettolife

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I felt he'd checked out too, and maybe as you say, he just goes along to keep the nagging down. Hearing how he was raised must also help explain his interaction with his kids, not forgetting that it might have just been too much work to compete with Caroline.
> 
> Thank goodness the Manzo kids didn't come to the retreat.
> 
> I laughed at Missy not having a good time, she just wanted to drink and party, not explore her feelings
> That said, it wasn't exactly a fun party weekend for Missy's birthday.


 
I'm glad that the Manzo kids didn't come too.  They can be super overwhelming.  And I thought Slade from OC was overwhelming, they take the cake.


----------



## Stilettolife

cjy said:


> I also loved the horse therapist. No BS gets by him!
> *Agree about Melissa and Tre, no clue. They are beyond help*. Too self absorbed.


 
They are one of those cases that I would say that at this point, only God can help them.  It seems that way for most narcissistic people.


----------



## Stilettolife

Did anyone catch Dina on Oprah's channel Sunday? She said why she left housewives and a bunch of other stuff. 

I just think Dina is full of herself and sneaky and I was her biggest fan.  But she is a undercover wolf in sheeps clothing. She keeps changing why she left the show. First she said it's because of Danielle and now she says it's because she saw how toxic it was heading and that Teresa table flip changed the way the shows were going. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Dina the common denominator in most of the 1st season drama?

Oh and I think she just doesn't speak with Caroline and Chris because they are still with the show.  At least, that's what I got out of it.  Because she said that once this is over, maybe they could get back to where they were.  She said that Teresa showed up at her door and made an effort to get her back in her life, or something like that.


----------



## limom

Stilettolife said:


> Did anyone catch Dina on Oprah's channel Sunday? She said why she left housewives and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> I just think Dina is full of herself and sneaky and I was her biggest fan.  But she is a undercover wolf in sheeps clothing. She keeps changing why she left the show. First she said it's because of Danielle and now she says it's because she saw how toxic it was heading and that Teresa table flip changed the way the shows were going.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Dina the common denominator in most of the 1st season drama?
> 
> Oh and I think she just doesn't speak with Caroline and Chris because they are still with the show.  At least, that's what I got out of it.  Because she said that once this is over, maybe they could get back to where they were.  She said that Teresa showed up at her door and made an effort to get her back in her life, or something like that.


Interresting. I wonder if Dina sold a show to the Own network.
Dina invited Teresa to her place in the Hamptons recently, too.


----------



## Stilettolife

limom said:


> Interresting. I wonder if Dina sold a show to the Own network.
> Dina invited Teresa to her place in the Hamptons recently, too.


 
Wouldn't surprise me.  I think she's suppose to have a new reality show coming up about her divorce and she's also on a new soap Tainted Dreams or something like that.  

But, if the show is the reason why she is estranged from her sister and brother, then why is she buddy-buddy with Teresa?  She is still on the same show.  It seems like a cop out excuse to stop speaking with anyone, because they are on a show.  

And I still think she was fired, since that seems to be the only way that they will let them break contract like that.  Teresa tried to quit and they wouldn't let her because of her contract, so what makes Dina different that she just up and decided to quit?  I just sense something fishy from her now.


----------



## Stilettolife

NJ reunion being taped today.  It's almost over yall.


----------



## Bentley1

Stilettolife said:


> NJ reunion being taped today.  It's almost over yall.



Oh man, this season flew by.  Went way too fast.


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting about Dina's interview. It really doesn't make any sense that she'd leave the show because it was becoming too toxic because of Tree's table flipping. And yet Tree is the only one she talks too? She was front & center for the drama first season. I still think she quit the show because she has no SL if she's not in the center of come conflict, her soon to be ex hubby refused to do the show and her daughters father did not want her to be on the show. How can she be a "housewife" when no on in her family will play along for the show, she'd have no drama/SL. 

How many eppy's are left this season? I wonder if they'll bring up any of Tree's legal drama in the reunion. You know she can't talk about it so it will make her go ape sh!t when they bring it up lol.


----------



## Michele26

pixiejenna said:


> Interesting about Dina's interview. It really doesn't make any sense that she'd leave the show because it was becoming too toxic because of Tree's table flipping. And yet Tree is the only one she talks too? She was front & center for the drama first season. I still think she quit the show because she has no SL if she's not in the center of come conflict, her soon to be ex hubby refused to do the show and her daughters father did not want her to be on the show. How can she be a "housewife" when no on in her family will play along for the show, she'd have no drama/SL.
> 
> How many eppy's are left this season? I wonder if they'll bring up any of Tree's legal drama in the reunion. You know she can't talk about it so it will make her go ape sh!t when they bring it up lol.



I could see Ms. Andy bringing up Tree's legal woes and she'll say what she usually does...she can't talk about it. This time it's true though, she could say something that could incriminate her even more.

Dina has a few versions of why she left the show, but this was the first time I've heard her say anything about Teresa flipping the table.


----------



## Stilettolife

pixiejenna said:


> Interesting about Dina's interview. It really doesn't make any sense that she'd leave the show because it was becoming too toxic because of Tree's table flipping. And yet Tree is the only one she talks too? She was front & center for the drama first season. I still think she quit the show because she has no SL if she's not in the center of come conflict, her soon to be ex hubby refused to do the show and her daughters father did not want her to be on the show. How can she be a "housewife" when no on in her family will play along for the show, she'd have no drama/SL.
> 
> How many eppy's are left this season? I wonder if they'll bring up any of Tree's legal drama in the reunion. You know she can't talk about it so it will make her go ape sh!t when they bring it up lol.


 


Michele26 said:


> I could see Ms. Andy bringing up Tree's legal woes and she'll say what she usually does...she can't talk about it. This time it's true though, she could say something that could incriminate her even more.
> 
> Dina has a few versions of why she left the show, but this was the first time I've heard her say anything about Teresa flipping the table.


 
Dina is very sneaky, I've noticed. How is she going to stop talking to her family, because of a tv show she was once on? but will talk to Teresa, who is not even a person, you would talk about your personal info with.  Her loyality is distorted in some ways.


----------



## slang

I like Dina and I like how she didn't make a life career out of being on a HW show...she said she left as the show wasn't fun anymore and became toxic, the table flip was a turning point on that show.....best to switch up the cast every couple of years on these shows anyways 

As to why she left or is not talking to her siblings is her business, Caroline has never explained why she doesn't talk to several of her siblings. Best to keep family business private and I like that her, Caroline & Chris aren't bad mouthing each other on Twitter and blogs despite the fact they aren't talking. The Gorga's should take note 

She seems like a good friend & I hope she reconciles with her family although I think Caroline was my sister I'd stay clear of her too, she's a witch


----------



## Stilettolife

slang said:


> I like Dina and I like how she didn't make a life career out of being on a HW show...she said she left as the show wasn't fun anymore and became toxic, the table flip was a turning point on that show.....best to switch up the cast every couple of years on these shows anyways
> 
> As to why she left or is not talking to her siblings is her business, Caroline has never explained why she doesn't talk to several of her siblings. Best to keep family business private and I like that her, Caroline & Chris aren't bad mouthing each other on Twitter and blogs despite the fact they aren't talking. The Gorga's should take note
> 
> She seems like a good friend & I hope she reconciles with her family although I think Caroline was my sister I'd stay clear of her too, she's a witch


 
As I'm feeling right now, I can respect Dina's decision for the choices that she has made. I see your point completely. I mean you're right, it's no one's business why she makes the choices that she makes, including why she's not talking with her sibs.   Sometimes, you have to stand up and say "Look, this is unhealthy for me and I got to do something about it."  Even if it means pissing people off in the process.  A girl gotta do, what she gotta do.  That could be why I admired Dina for so long.  I still think she's sneaky, but I can be sneaky too.  God knows we aint perfect.  

I had a breakthrough. Part of my 12 step program from candy crush addiction recovery.


----------



## Bentley1

Dina is.....  Total snooze fest. She hasn't been a housewife for years.

So glad she's been off the show. Wish she'd go away altogether. The Caroline and Dina "not talking" topic is so 2 years ago, yet it won't go away. 

That and why Dina "really" left the show. At this point, who really cares. It's been years.


----------



## sgj99

Michele26 said:


> They really have no class and they show how crude they're whenever they vacation on the show. *I don't know how Kathy puts up with Richie; he really makes my stomach turn. He had to point out Melissa's camel toe. *Kathy is a real push over she lets him get away with so much.



i was beyond shocked and disgusted at him when he said what he did to Melissa ... what grown man speaks to a woman like that???  he absolutely repulses me.


----------



## Nahreen

Stilettolife said:


> I think that's just how he geniunely behaves.  Both of my grandfathers to a degree, were like him.  Their wives were the outgoing ones (and my paternal grandma can nag like crazy), but they were the introverts that only talk and loosen up, when they feel comfortable.  It could be that he's just camera shy, but once the cameras are off, he's more lively around them.  To be honest, I'll probably be the exact same way, aloof, checked out, have this look of wanting the earth to swallow me whole.  If you notice, he rarely does those confessionals.  The other hubs do it often, like Richie and Joe Gorga, but rarely Albert.



I would not be comfortable either talking about my feelings for the camera, knowing that I'd be judged by the viewers.


----------



## lulilu

Read that Joe and Tre's trial has been postponed until Feb.  This was expected for a federal criminal trial IMO.  The parties are given time to get discovery of the govt's evidence and review it, prepare etc.


----------



## Nahreen

lulilu said:


> Read that Joe and Tre's trial has been postponed until Feb.  This was expected for a federal criminal trial IMO.  The parties are given time to get discovery of the govt's evidence and review it, prepare etc.



What have they done? Must admit that I have not stayed up to date on what they did or is accused of having done.


----------



## twin-fun

Nahreen said:


> What have they done? Must admit that I have not stayed up to date on what they did or is accused of having done.



You can read all about it if you scroll back through the pages. They were charged in a 39-count indictment with conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud, bank fraud, making false statements on loan applications and bankruptcy fraud.


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> Read that Joe and Tre's trial has been postponed until Feb.  This was expected for a federal criminal trial IMO.  The parties are given time to get discovery of the govt's evidence and review it, prepare etc.



Lu - curious - are trials open to the public?


----------



## Longchamp

When does the reunion start?  

Looks like they taped already--

Teresa Giudice Brought Her Lawyer To 'Real Housewives Of New Jersey' Reunion

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/05/teresa-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-reunion_n_3873342.html

Teresa Giudice brought a guest to "The Real Housewives of New Jersey" reunion: her lawyer. 
Teresa and her husband Joe are facing 39 counts of federal fraud. The embattled reality star brought her attorney Henry Klingeman to the reunion taping, according to WetPaint.
"Teresa wants to clear her name, but she's extremely limited in what she can talk about," a source told WetPaint. "It's very frustrating to her."
In July, Teresa and Joe were hit with a 39-count indictment with conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud, bank fraud, making false statements on loan applications and bankruptcy fraud, according to the court document. WetPaint reports that the full cast -- Teresa, Jacqueline Laurita, Caroline Manzo, Kathy Wakile, Melissa Gorga -- was in attendance along with Venus Nicolino, aka Dr. V.

Having her lawyer present at the taping isn't the only way Teresa's legal problems are affecting the show. Prosecutors reportedly have asked Bravo for unaired "Real Housewives of New Jersey" footage in hopes of finding Teresa or Joe doing inappropriate spending.


----------



## lulilu

livethelake said:


> Lu - curious - are trials open to the public?



yes.  I imagine there will be a huge line to get in for this trial.  some of the courtrooms in Newark are fairly large, but seats will be reserved for family, law enforcement, press etc.


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> yes.  I imagine there will be a huge line to get in for this trial.  some of the courtrooms in Newark are fairly large, but seats will be reserved for family, law enforcement, press etc.



I thought it might be a good use of a vacation day


----------



## twin-fun

Can't wait to hear how Tre will be spinning the federal indictment.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think it's funny that on Melissas bday she was forced to play tennis and  do a tight rope exercise with people she doesn't like.

Tarzan really can't get over the rumors of his wives infidelity. FYI your wives bestie spread them so they probably are true.


----------



## Longchamp

Tarzan ironing with a hat on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Tarzan ironing with a hat on.



He's so insecure


----------



## pixiejenna

Al and Caroline look so miserable.


----------



## Longchamp

Where is the peach shirt he was ironing?


----------



## Jewelz32412

Longchamp said:


> When does the reunion start?
> 
> Looks like they taped already--
> 
> Teresa Giudice Brought Her Lawyer To 'Real Housewives Of New Jersey' Reunion
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/05/teresa-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-reunion_n_3873342.html
> 
> Teresa Giudice brought a guest to "The Real Housewives of New Jersey" reunion: her lawyer.
> Teresa and her husband Joe are facing 39 counts of federal fraud. The embattled reality star brought her attorney Henry Klingeman to the reunion taping, according to WetPaint.
> "Teresa wants to clear her name, but she's extremely limited in what she can talk about," a source told WetPaint. "It's very frustrating to her."
> In July, Teresa and Joe were hit with a 39-count indictment with conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud, bank fraud, making false statements on loan applications and bankruptcy fraud, according to the court document. WetPaint reports that the full cast -- Teresa, Jacqueline Laurita, Caroline Manzo, Kathy Wakile, Melissa Gorga -- was in attendance along with Venus Nicolino, aka Dr. V.
> 
> Having her lawyer present at the taping isn't the only way Teresa's legal problems are affecting the show. Prosecutors reportedly have asked Bravo for unaired "Real Housewives of New Jersey" footage in hopes of finding Teresa or Joe doing inappropriate spending.



Of course they did,they would be stupid if they didn't.


----------



## Longchamp

Think Tre wearing VCA look a like alhambra necklace.

This fighting theme is  

Bring on "I'm gone with wind fabulous."


----------



## Longchamp

Jewelz32412 said:


> Of course they did,they would be stupid if they didn't.



Hey...  See you just joined and first post.   You know the Jersey girls?


----------



## pixiejenna

Longchamp said:


> Think Tre wearing VCA look a like alhambra necklace.
> 
> *This fighting theme is  *
> 
> Bring on "I'm gone with wind fabulous."



ITA I found it ironic that Caroline was the one that instigated it. But I do agree until they deal with their issues they will continue to fester grow.


----------



## tamshac77

Longchamp said:


> Where is the peach shirt he was ironing?



Lol!


----------



## DivineMissM

pixiejenna said:


> I think it's funny that on Melissas bday she was forced to play tennis and  do a tight rope exercise with people she doesn't like.
> 
> Tarzan really can't get over the rumors of his wives infidelity. *FYI your wives bestie spread them so they probably are true.*


*
*
True story.  



Longchamp said:


> Where is the peach shirt he was ironing?



Melissa probably told him he looked stupid and made him change.


----------



## GoGlam

Longchamp said:


> Where is the peach shirt he was ironing?



Haha good observation!


----------



## DivineMissM

LOLing at Melissa's refusal to sing because her voice was out.  Her voice sounded just fine to me.  Hmmm...


----------



## DivineMissM

Danielle looks so different.  Not in a good way.


----------



## pixiejenna

I LOLed at Juicy "singing" her song for her. I think she didn't want to sing because she didn't have auto tune to fix her voice for her like she would in the studio. They were mocking her singing and she was being a drama queen.


----------



## zaara10

DivineMissM said:


> Danielle looks so different.  Not in a good way.



Where was Danielle?


----------



## DivineMissM

zaara10 said:


> Where was Danielle?



Promo for Watch What Happens Live.  She's on tonight.


----------



## zaara10

DivineMissM said:


> Promo for Watch What Happens Live.  She's on tonight.



Ok thanks. I missed it. I thought she was making a surprise appearance on housewives!


----------



## Stilettolife

pixiejenna said:


> Al and Caroline look so miserable.


 
Yeah Al rolling his eyes were funny. He looked so over it. I think this was the first episode, I heard him talk the majority of the episode. Caroline looks over it too. 



Longchamp said:


> Where is the peach shirt he was ironing?


 
I was wondering that too. 



pixiejenna said:


> ITA I found it ironic that Caroline was the one that instigated it. But I do agree until they deal with their issues they will continue to fester grow.


 
I'm glad Caroline instigate it. Obviously, their therapy sessions with the professionals were crap and they learned nothing but put a bandaid on it.



zaara10 said:


> Ok thanks. I missed it. I thought she was making a surprise appearance on housewives!


 
I know it's my opinion, but you didn't miss anything. I wanted some tea to be spilled or something and she told Andy nothing.  But I'm glad she and her girls are doing well.  It was good to see Danielle.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yeah, if you missed it, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## DivineMissM

zaara10 said:


> Ok thanks. I missed it. I thought she was making a surprise appearance on housewives!



Oh, no.  Sorry for the confusion.  I was multi-tasking.



Stilettolife said:


> Yeah Al rolling his eyes were funny. He looked so over it. I think this was the first episode, I heard him talk the majority of the episode. Caroline looks over it too.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering that too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Caroline instigate it. Obviously, their therapy sessions with the professionals were crap and they learned nothing but put a bandaid on it.
> 
> 
> 
> *I know it's my opinion, but you didn't miss anything. I wanted some tea to be spilled or something and she told Andy nothing.  But I'm glad she and her girls are doing well.  It was good to see Danielle.*



Agreed.  Except the last part.  She is not easy on the eyes.


----------



## swags

Stilettolife said:


> Yeah Al rolling his eyes were funny. He looked so over it. I think this was the first episode, I heard him talk the majority of the episode. Caroline looks over it too.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering that too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Caroline instigate it. Obviously, their therapy sessions with the professionals were crap and they learned nothing but put a bandaid on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I *know it's my opinion, but you didn't miss anything. I wanted some tea to be spilled or something and she told Andy nothing.  But I'm glad she and her girls are doing well.  It was good to see Danielle*.


 
I felt the same way. It was nice to see her but nothing exciting was shared.


----------



## zaara10

Lol, guess who?


----------



## SherryF

sgj99 said:


> i was beyond shocked and disgusted at him when he said what he did to Melissa ... what grown man speaks to a woman like that???  he absolutely repulses me.


 
I agree, totally. The more I see Richie, the less I want to see of this man.


----------



## Luvbolide

livethelake said:


> Lu - curious - are trials open to the public?




Absolutely. Cameras are not always allowed, esp in Federal Court, but the public can attend in person.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow Trees little girls are total mini me's they look just like she did as a kid.


----------



## rockhollow

What about Kathy all glammed up in one of her confessionals - that was a really frightening sight!

I was glad that Caroline forced them (little Joe and Tree) to bring up their issues. They hadn't resolved anything yet and when they got home, it would have just been the same.

I did feel for little Joe when he brought up his feelings about the talk about Missy. It was true, that any of the other men would also be outraged if it was about their wives.
As much as I dislike Missy, I really want to believe that she's not  cheating on little Joe.
But with that said, it is weird that as someone else mentioned, it's friends of Missy that are talking about it. Her close friends that would maybe have inside information.


----------



## Love Of My Life

pixiejenna said:


> Al and Caroline look so miserable.


 

    They both do.. Caroline is looking very tired...Her hair & make up
    not flattering at all

     She says she is not having an easy time being in menopause &
     it shows, sadly speaking


----------



## rockhollow

hotshot said:


> They both do.. Caroline is looking very tired...Her hair & make up
> not flattering at all
> 
> She says she is not having an easy time being in menopause &
> it shows, sadly speaking


 
yes, she sure looked worn out. She really must not have been feeling well the whole weekend. She did say that she was suffering from a migraine when her and Albert went for the massages - she looked really rough then.
It must have to really hard to feel poorly and then have to film.


----------



## Michele26

rockhollow said:


> yes, she sure looked worn out. She really must not have been feeling well the whole weekend. She did say that she was suffering from a migraine when her and Albert went for the massages - she looked really rough then.
> It must have to really hard to feel poorly and then have to film.



I don't think she even tries to look attractive. She looked much better when her hair was just a shade darker, and shorter. It looks like she dyed her eyebrows lighter too, or she's not wearing any eyebrow makeup. 

I think she's secure with her appearance and that's what's important.


----------



## Stilettolife

rockhollow said:


> yes, she sure looked worn out. She really must not have been feeling well the whole weekend. She did say that she was suffering from a migraine when her and Albert went for the massages - she looked really rough then.
> It must have to really hard to feel poorly and then have to film.


 


Michele26 said:


> I don't think she even tries to look attractive. She looked much better when her hair was just a shade darker, and shorter. It looks like she dyed her eyebrows lighter too, or she's not wearing any eyebrow makeup.
> 
> I think she's secure with her appearance and that's what's important.


 
I know don't care about my appearence when I'm sick or under major stress.  

Out of all of them, Al and Caroline looked like they were dressed to go to the gym.  I didn't get why they had to dress up fancy for the dinner anyway.


----------



## DivineMissM

I like that Caroline doesn't get all glammed up to eat dinner, or take walk, or whatever like the other ladies do.  They just look ridiculous most of the time.


----------



## rockhollow

Stilettolife said:


> I know don't care about my appearence when I'm sick or under major stress.
> 
> Out of all of them, Al and Caroline looked like they were dressed to go to the gym.*  I didn't get why they had to dress up fancy for the dinner anyway.*




I guess because Melissa wanted to wear that outrageous sparkly hot pants/jumpsuit, so she wanted everyone to dress up.
That was quite to outfit for the birthday girl!

I also thought the flower arrangements were cakes as well as most the folks there - very unusual.


----------



## Michele26

If I booked a stay at the Miraval while this show was being filmed I'd want a refund.


----------



## zaara10

Michele26 said:


> If I booked a stay at the Miraval while this show was being filmed I'd want a refund.



Yes, me too!!! If i was @ the pool when they were jumping in it like idiot spring breakers I would've gone nuts on somebody. Bravo sent this group to the wrong place!

Regarding Caroline, I appreciate that she dresses & behaves her age unlike those OC hussies like Vicki & Tamra.


----------



## TokyoBound

I completely agree about Caroline' s wardrobe, it was comfortable looking and appropriate for the setting.  Melissa looked ridiculous wearing the fringe bikini to the high wire exercise.


----------



## Stilettolife

zaara10 said:


> Yes, me too!!! If i was @ the pool when they were jumping in it like idiot spring breakers I would've gone nuts on somebody. Bravo sent this group to the wrong place!
> 
> Regarding Caroline, I appreciate that she dresses & behaves her age unlike those OC hussies like Vicki & Tamra.


 
lol...the look on the women's face at the pool was funny, but if my quiet peace was messed up, I would have been pissed too.

Meanwhile, I checked out that resort online and the only thing that wasn't apart of the Miraval experience was the medium. That must have been Bravo that brought her there. The horse and the tight rope and the other stuff were on the website, but not the medium. It actually sounds like a cool getaway though.

Bravo must have provided the alcohol too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Stilettolife said:


> lol...the look on the women's face at the pool was funny, but if my quiet peace was messed up, I would have been pissed too.
> 
> Meanwhile, I checked out that resort online and the only thing that wasn't apart of the Miraval experience was the medium. That must have been Bravo that brought her there. The horse and the tight rope and the other stuff were on the website, but not the medium. It actually sounds like a cool getaway though.
> 
> Bravo must have provided the alcohol too.



Bravo has an obsession with mediums, psychics, palm readers and fortune tellers.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Bravo has an obsession with mediums, psychics, palm readers and fortune tellers.


 
Clearly they're not any good, if none of them saw the Teresa/Joe foolishness. Only one who seems to be legit was Kim's palm reader.


----------



## Jewelz32412

Longchamp said:


> Hey...  See you just joined and first post.   You know the Jersey girls?



Hi, yes I do. Have been watching since they debut. Along with,O.C.,Beverly Hills and sometimes Miami.
Yes I'm new here and lol this was my first post.since then ,I've picked up speed!!


----------



## leeann

What could danielle really tell though?  Nobody from the show talks to her, so I doubt that she has any dirt on them.  I havent even warched the last few episodes,  im so tired of the melissa and teresa bs.


----------



## GoGlam

I thought she said enough between the lines.

We learned that Melissa wanted to get Danielle on camera to go against Teresa (rather than just use some info from Melissa).  This means she wanted to do exactly what she is b*tching about happening to her right now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

leeann said:


> What could danielle really tell though?  Nobody from the show talks to her, so I doubt that she has any dirt on them.  I havent even warched the last few episodes,  im so tired of the melissa and teresa bs.



What she said about Melissa and the emails between them, was pretty good. She didn't go into detail, but it tells of how Melissa came on the scene.


----------



## limom

leeann said:


> What could danielle really tell though?  Nobody from the show talks to her, so I doubt that she has any dirt on them.  I havent even warched the last few episodes,  im so tired of the melissa and teresa bs.



And she refuted the fact that she was fired. She quit!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Did anyone see the preview for Sunday's episode last night during WWHL? It looks like that blonde woman (Penny, I think) tells Joe and Melissa that Teresa is the one behind the cheating rumors. Should be an interesting show!


----------



## rockhollow

GoGlam said:


> I thought she said enough between the lines.
> 
> We learned that Melissa wanted to get Danielle on camera to go against Teresa (rather than just use some info from Melissa).  This means she wanted to do exactly what she is b*tching about happening to her right now.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> What she said about Melissa and the emails between them, was pretty good. She didn't go into detail, but it tells of how Melissa came on the scene.


 


HermesNewbie said:


> Did anyone see the preview for Sunday's episode last night during WWHL? It looks like that blonde woman (Penny, I think) tells Joe and Melissa that Teresa is the one behind the cheating rumors. Should be an interesting show!


 
Shows that these two (Tre and Missy) have been going at each other for a really long time.
I think Tre never thought that Missy was right for her little brother, and that Missy has always been jealous of what she thought Tre had.
And I think Tre has always whispered bad things about Missy to her parents, causing problems for little Joe.
And I doubt it will ever end.


----------



## Sassys

New York Fashion Week


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> New York Fashion Week



Gia loves the attention of cameras! Milania reminds me so much of Joe in personality and expressions


----------



## GoGlam

rockhollow said:


> Shows that these two (Tre and Missy) have been going at each other for a really long time.
> I think Tre never thought that Missy was right for her little brother, and that Missy has always been jealous of what she thought Tre had.
> And I think Tre has always whispered bad things about Missy to her parents, causing problems for little Joe.
> And I doubt it will ever end.



I don't think it'll ever end either, seems it was there from the start of their relationship


----------



## DivineMissM

Gia is such a gorgeous  young lady.


----------



## zaara10

DivineMissM said:


> Gia is such a gorgeous  young lady.



Let's hope she develops a pleasant personality to match (i.e. not like her mother's!).


----------



## LOREBUNDE

HermesNewbie said:


> Did anyone see the preview for Sunday's episode last night during WWHL? It looks like that blonde woman (Penny, I think) tells Joe and Melissa that Teresa is the one behind the cheating rumors. Should be an interesting show!


 I saw that commercial quickly but I thought the blonde was telling Melissa it was her sister?  Does she even have a sister?  Like I said it was too quick but I thought mmmmm interesting!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LOREBUNDE said:


> I saw that commercial quickly but I thought the blonde was telling Melissa it was her sister?  Does she even have a sister?  Like I said it was too quick but I thought mmmmm interesting!


 
That would be really interesting if it was one of Melissa's sisters that started the rumors! I think she has two sisters if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

HermesNewbie said:


> That would be really interesting if it was one of Melissa's sisters that started the rumors! I think she has two sisters if I'm not mistaken.


 Oh so maybe I did hear right!


----------



## pixiejenna

What show did Tree get invited too, it must have been a kid's line since she brought two of her girls with her. 

I can't wait to find out who Penny outs I would laugh so hard if it's Mel's sister or her ex BFF. Mel has at least one sister, her mom and one sister were in one eppy. Mel was "asking for permission" from her mom to include the tales of her fathers infidelity because it's a part of what makes her a good wife. She works so hard at her marriage because of her parents failed marriage, because in her mind her mom didn't do enough to keep her man happy so he strayed. I believe her sister rolled her eyes as she was spewing this BS, as too imply it's not the first time she's heard Mel's diluted version of events.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> What show did Tree get invited too, it must have been a kid's line since she brought two of her girls with her.
> 
> I can't wait to find out who Penny outs I would laugh so hard if it's Mel's sister or her ex BFF. Mel has at least one sister, her mom and one sister were in one eppy. Mel was "asking for permission" from her mom to include the tales of her fathers infidelity because it's a part of what makes her a good wife. She works so hard at her marriage because of her parents failed marriage, because in her mind her mom didn't do enough to keep her man happy so he strayed. I believe her sister rolled her eyes as she was spewing this BS, as too imply it's not the first time she's heard Mel's diluted version of events.


 
Yes, won't it be a shocker if it's Missy sister that started the rumors - I'm in for that!
She has 2 sisters doesn't she? - they were on in the first season Missy was on the show.

One of the reason's I don't think Missy cheated is because of her feelings about her dad cheating.
But then I was a bit shocked when she was telling her mom about the book, and implied as you've said that her mom didn't do enough to keep him home and happy.
Weird view on marriage Melissa.


----------



## rockhollow

Call me old fashioned, but I think Gia has way too much make-up on for a 12 year old!


----------



## Michele26

pixiejenna said:


> What show did Tree get invited too, it must have been a kid's line since she brought two of her girls with her.
> 
> I can't wait to find out who Penny outs I would laugh so hard if it's Mel's sister or her ex BFF. Mel has at least one sister, her mom and one sister were in one eppy. Mel was "asking for permission" from her mom to include the tales of her fathers infidelity because it's a part of what makes her a good wife. She works so hard at her marriage because of her parents failed marriage, because in her mind her mom didn't do enough to keep her man happy so he strayed. I believe her sister rolled her eyes as she was spewing this BS, as too imply it's not the first time she's heard Mel's diluted version of events.



She outs Teresa, and claims she has both Teresa's cell and home number. Teresa said they didn't know one another, but according to Penny they do know one another. 

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ason-5/videos/whos-behind-this-cheating-thing


----------



## pixiejenna

Darn it was Tree!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

rockhollow said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I think Gia has way too much make-up on for a 12 year old!


 
I agree!


----------



## rockhollow

Michele26 said:


> She outs Teresa, and claims she has both Teresa's cell and home number. Teresa said they didn't know one another, but according to Penny they do know one another.
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ason-5/videos/whos-behind-this-cheating-thing





pixiejenna said:


> Darn it was Tree!



Double dam, I really hoped it wasn't Tre, so much for that idea that Tre had a bit of common decency in her.


----------



## Love4H

Just because Penny has Teresa's phone numbers DOES NOT mean that
1. Teresa and Penny are friends
2. Teresa gave her phone number to Penny, penny could've gotten them from someone else. 
3. Teresa started the rumors.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Very true! It will be interesting to see how everything plays out.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> Double dam, I really hoped it wasn't Tre, *so much for that idea that Tre had a bit of common decency in her*.




Come on we should know better than that.  I guess  we'll get to watch Tre's eyes bug out of her head and blink a lot tomorrow when she's confronted with the news.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Come on we should know better than that.  I guess  we'll get to watch Tre's eyes bug out of her head and blink a lot tomorrow when she's confronted with the news.


 
ha,ha I forgot about all the blinking when she's lying.


----------



## GoGlam

rockhollow said:


> ha,ha I forgot about all the blinking when she's lying.



I always thought her blinking was a product of trying to piece together her thoughts and present them clearly


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Come on we should know better than that.  I guess  we'll get to watch Tre's eyes bug out of her head and blink a lot tomorrow when she's confronted with the news.



Tre's eyes blink at a rate I've never seen. During the reunions, they just blink, blink, blink and blink some more


----------



## Shoegal30

I'm with Chris.  The idea of Teresa helping Jac with a speech is totally hilarious!


----------



## Longchamp

Jac squirting the ricotta filling in her mouth.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Penny is on FIYAH!


----------



## Longchamp

Tarzan...wtf?   A woman that looks like that????

Melissa you said it not us..you sound like a dead dog.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Penny is on FIYAH!



Can't remember..who is Penny?  The lady that was with them in the salon last year before the fashion show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Can't remember..who is Penny?  The lady that was with them in the salon last year before the fashion show?



The lady with the obnoxious drawstring ponytail


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> The lady with the obnoxious drawstring ponytail



But she wasn't at the fashion show right, just at pre show salon right?  

 I don't remember her.


----------



## horse17

Melissa: "at the end of the day, nothing is more importatnt to me than my kids".......what about hubby???


----------



## Longchamp

horse17 said:


> Melissa: "at the end of the day, nothing is more importatnt to me than my kids".......what about hubby???



Not a fan of Melissa , but I think she said, "I'm a wife and mother first."


----------



## DivineMissM

Melissa "singing" and making excuses about why she sounds like crap?  ROFL.  Why are these people even wasting their time with her?


----------



## horse17

Longchamp said:


> Not a fan of Melissa , but I think she said, "I'm a wife and mother first."


oh, I  didnt catch that!..


----------



## zaara10

This epi was all over the place!

I really thought Melissa let go of her dreams of being a pop star. She seriously can't sing! It's embarrassing. 
Why can't Teresa just be genuinely happy for Kathy? I would be thrilled for my cousin & her success! But side note, Kathy constantly moving her hair from her forehead w/ those cannoli making gloves on was gross. 
Penny's clip on ponytail was very distracting to me, lol. I still don't understand why she & her husband are doing Tre's dirty work. For air time? What am I missing?


----------



## pixiejenna

Jacq asking Tree for help writing a speech is a total joke, I think Chris's response pretty much sums it up. It's sad that Tree still dosen't really process how much of a problem autism is, she keeps on acting like nothing is wrong with him.

Mel doesn't want to be in the music industry because she's not willing to put in the work for it. She expects it to fall into her lap. Being unprepared and singing badly to people who are trying to further your career who've flown out to visit you is completely unacceptable. Stop using your kids as an excuse for being ill prepared. If you really wanted it you would have learned the song and prepped your voice for it properly. Christ with the way songs are written now a days it's the equivalent to memorizing a paragraph, if you can't be bothered to do that you should stop wasting their time. I guess the singing poorly part couldn't be avoided she can't sing without auto tune fixing her voice. 

Mel & Joe breaking up their date to talk to Penny is so typical. They don't want to drop the issue they want to relive it.

On a side note I spotted two Hermes Tree at "show room" for her food for retailers and Caroline at the BLK event.


----------



## pixiejenna

DivineMissM said:


> Melissa "singing" and making excuses about why she sounds like crap?  ROFL.  Why are these people even wasting their time with her?




IDK easy paycheck from Bravo would be my guess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tre's inability to help jacqueline form the first sentence, lets me further know that she doesn't write her own blog posts.


----------



## Longchamp

I think Tre has a LD, sometimes I think she might have a form of illiteracy. 

I don't think of them write their own blogs.

 NJ girls lost the mindless entertainment for you.   I'm tired of the same .


----------



## vanasty

The way Joe talks about women makes me sooooo uncomfortable jesus christ.

The way he cussed out Kim at the end of the last season, wishing he was a girl so he could presumably, get physically aggressive with them, trashing his sister, and now he thinks he can make awful generalizations about a woman's character because of how she looks.

I have a feeling his old fashioned upbringing set the stage for some of this, but melissa the snake definitely exacerbated  it


----------



## Bentley1

The scene in the restaurant with Penny was SOO obviously staged it was laughable.


----------



## Michele26

Best part of the episode was seeing Milania smile with her front teeth missing.


----------



## LovesYSL

I am so over RHONJ. It's the same boring thing week after week. As much as I don't like Teresa, I REALLY don't like Melissa. Something about Melissa just rubs me the wrong way and I think she's at much more fault than anyone alludes to.


----------



## Michele26

Bentley1 said:


> The scene in the restaurant with Penny was SOO obviously staged it was laughable.



We're suppose to believe that Melissa and Tarzan are out for a date night and they just happen to run into Penny.


----------



## Stilettolife

rockhollow said:


> Yes, won't it be a shocker if it's Missy sister that started the rumors - I'm in for that!
> She has 2 sisters doesn't she? - they were on in the first season Missy was on the show.
> 
> One of the reason's I don't think Missy cheated is because of her feelings about her dad cheating.
> But then I was a bit shocked when she was telling her mom about the book, and implied as you've said that her mom didn't do enough to keep him home and happy.
> Weird view on marriage Melissa.


 
I don't think Missy cheated either.  I would say that I need to see physical proof before I can say otherwise, but this hearsay stuff is so high school.


----------



## Stilettolife

LovesYSL said:


> I am so over RHONJ. It's the same boring thing week after week. As much as I don't like Teresa, I REALLY don't like Melissa. Something about Melissa just rubs me the wrong way and I think she's at much more fault than anyone alludes to.


 
Girl, I had to talk myself into watching it.  I was like Ok do I want to continue watching Golden Girls or watch NJ. If I had known that the Dark Knight was on TNT, I would have turn to that and just read the NJ recaps. 

The same storyline is like blah.  I"m over it


----------



## LovesYSL

Stilettolife said:


> Girl, I had to talk myself into watching it.  I was like Ok do I want to continue watching Golden Girls or watch NJ. If I had known that the Dark Knight was on TNT, I would have turn to that and just read the NJ recaps.
> 
> The same storyline is like blah.  I"m over it



I really hope with everything happening in Teresa's personal life, that the show is cancelled as there are rumblings it may be. I think that's what it will take for all this nonsense to stop. It's a joke.


----------



## Stilettolife

LovesYSL said:


> I really hope with everything happening in Teresa's personal life, that the show is cancelled as there are rumblings it may be. I think that's what it will take for all this nonsense to stop. It's a joke.


 
They should definitely consider going that route.  It may add to the problem, but Andy doesn't want to let them go.   

It's like they sold their soul to the devil.


----------



## LovesYSL

Stilettolife said:


> They should definitely consider going that route.  It may add to the problem, but Andy doesn't want to let them go.
> 
> It's like they sold their soul to the devil.



I agree. My mother has actually said she wonders sometime if Andy Cohen is the devil because all these seemingly harmless people sign contracts with him and get onto reality TV and lose their damn minds.


----------



## Bentley1

LovesYSL said:


> I really hope with everything happening in Teresa's personal life, that the show is cancelled as there are rumblings it may be. I think that's what it will take for all this nonsense to stop. It's a joke.



It would be nice if they just got rid of this WHOLE group and brought on a fresh new Jersey cast as opposed to canceling it just b/c Teresa can't be in it.  

This family stuff is just stale and I'm personally disgusted by the New Jersey show revolving around 2 sister in laws.  It makes the whole show extremely petty.


----------



## LovesYSL

Bentley1 said:


> It would be nice if they just got rid of this WHOLE group and brought on a fresh new Jersey cast as opposed to canceling it just b/c Teresa can't be in it.
> 
> This family stuff is just stale and I'm personally disgusted by the New Jersey show revolving around 2 sister in laws.  It makes the whole show extremely petty.



I wouldn't be opposed to that. If they kept Caroline and Jacqueline and just wiped out Teresa, Melissa, and Kathy, I'd be happy. Teresa and Melissa are so tiring and petty, and Kathy doesn't add anything to the mix.


----------



## rockhollow

well after watching that last boring episode, I agree with others here, just get rid of the whole cast and start over please.

The show could have been about 10 minutes long.

I did like the scene with Juicy and Rosy having dinner. That was about the only good part of the whole show.

I thought we were finished with the whole Missy singing once she switched to becoming a writer of her relationship book. But no, they had to drag it back.
Goodness, Melissa sure had lots of excuses about why she can't sing, but the only real one is ---- she can't sing, at least not without autotune.
I guess the producer and song writer wanted some airtime from Bravo, I can't image why else they would be looking at Missy.

Thankfully we didn't have to see much of the Manzo's - that was one good thing.

And again, I really don't think that this show is the right place or forum for Jaq and her journey with Autism and her son.


----------



## DivineMissM

Oh yes!  Juicy and Rosie are great together!  Can they get a spinoff?  lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

The manzos are getting a spinoff


----------



## pixiejenna

Tree has pretty much signed her soul over to Bravo she can't afford to not be on the show given her legal troubles. 

While the show hasn't been renewed yet it is slated to start filming in a few months. However no contracts have been signed yet. http://rumorfix.com/2013/09/exclusive-changes-coming-to-the-real-housewives-of-new-jersey/ So they might be dropping some people or adding another housewive. I think it's funny that the producers don't like Kathy but they don't want to loose Rosie. I can't imagine that they'd even consider a Manzo/Laurita spin off. I couldn't think of a bigger snooze fest.


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> The manzos are getting a spinoff



Oh no!



pixiejenna said:


> Tree has pretty much signed her soul over to Bravo she can't afford to not be on the show given her legal troubles.
> 
> While the show hasn't been renewed yet it is slated to start filming in a few months. However no contracts have been signed yet. http://rumorfix.com/2013/09/exclusive-changes-coming-to-the-real-housewives-of-new-jersey/ So they might be dropping some people or adding another housewive. I think it's funny that the producers don't like Kathy but they don't want to loose Rosie. I can't imagine that they'd even consider a Manzo/Laurita spin off. I couldn't think of a bigger snooze fest.



Poor Kathy, no one pays attention to her on the show, and the producers only want her for Rosie.
It was hard not to feel sorry for Kathy when they all showed up late for her cannoli show.
And then didn't seen very supportive once they got there.

Rosie has so much potential if she goes easy on the drink. She could carry a show herself - Bravo please give her the spin-off not the Manzo's. 


And again, was confused by Albert this episode. He seems the friendly family man, not his usual unhappy guy. Is he in or is he out?


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> Tre's inability to help jacqueline form the first sentence, lets me further know that she doesn't write her own blog posts.



Yes.


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> The manzos are getting a spinoff



Noooooooo! You lie! That can't be truth!
What the hell? What kind of show can it be?!!

Ill watch it only if the older Manzo son comes out of the closet and hosts a drug queen competition with his aunty Dina.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The reality star&#8217;s family will be highlighted on the project called &#8220;Manzo&#8217;d With Children (Working Title)&#8221;

Caroline Manzo may be joining the &#8220;Real Housewives&#8221; elite who has landed their own spinoff series.

Bravo has given the green light to a pilot starring &#8220;The Real Housewives of New Jersey&#8217;s&#8221; Caroline Manzo and her family, TheWrap has learned.

Under the working title, &#8220;Manzo&#8217;d With Children,&#8221; the pilot will follow the Housewife in her duties as the &#8220;ringleader of the crazy circus that is her Italian family.&#8221; Apparently, her adult children are driving her more nuts than ever: Albie is single and ready to mingle, Chris is eager to come up with the best idea since the stripper/car wash and Lauren is ready to entertain the idea of letting Vito put a ring on it.


Plus, the pilot will include Caroline&#8217;s sister, kooky Aunt Fran, who we met earlier this season on &#8220;The Real Housewives of New Jersey.&#8221; She continues to bring in an assortment of barnyard buddies to the house.


http://www.thewrap.com/bravo-real-housewives-new-jersey-caroline-manzo-spinoff-pilot


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> The reality star&#8217;s family will be highlighted on the project called &#8220;Manzo&#8217;d With Children (Working Title)&#8221;
> 
> Caroline Manzo may be joining the &#8220;Real Housewives&#8221; elite who has landed their own spinoff series.
> 
> Bravo has given the green light to a pilot starring &#8220;The Real Housewives of New Jersey&#8217;s&#8221; Caroline Manzo and her family, TheWrap has learned.
> 
> Under the working title, &#8220;Manzo&#8217;d With Children,&#8221; the pilot will follow the Housewife in her duties as the &#8220;ringleader of the crazy circus that is her Italian family.&#8221; Apparently, her adult children are driving her more nuts than ever: Albie is single and ready to mingle, Chris is eager to come up with the best idea since the stripper/car wash and Lauren is ready to entertain the idea of letting Vito put a ring on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, the pilot will include Caroline&#8217;s sister, kooky Aunt Fran, who we met earlier this season on &#8220;The Real Housewives of New Jersey.&#8221; She continues to bring in an assortment of barnyard buddies to the house.
> 
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/bravo-real-housewives-new-jersey-caroline-manzo-spinoff-pilot


 
I already see a Lauren/Vito engagement and another Bravo wedding.


----------



## Stilettolife

LovesYSL said:


> I agree. My mother has actually said she wonders sometime if Andy Cohen is the devil because all these seemingly harmless people sign contracts with him and get onto reality TV and lose their damn minds.


 
Exactly!  And now Caroline spinoff is going into production.  I thought she was sick of it?  At least she looked that way to me.  

Next thing you know, they going to be making a reality tv show about the Power Rangers or behind the scenes of a porno.


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> The reality stars family will be highlighted on the project called Manzod With Children (Working Title)
> 
> Caroline Manzo may be joining the Real Housewives elite who has landed their own spinoff series.
> 
> Bravo has given the green light to a pilot starring The Real Housewives of New Jerseys Caroline Manzo and her family, TheWrap has learned.
> 
> Under the working title, Manzod With Children, the pilot will follow the Housewife in her duties as the ringleader of the crazy circus that is her Italian family. Apparently, her adult children are driving her more nuts than ever: Albie is single and ready to mingle, Chris is eager to come up with the best idea since the stripper/car wash and Lauren is ready to entertain the idea of letting Vito put a ring on it.
> 
> 
> Plus, the pilot will include Carolines sister, kooky Aunt Fran, who we met earlier this season on The Real Housewives of New Jersey. She continues to bring in an assortment of barnyard buddies to the house.
> 
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/bravo-real-housewives-new-jersey-caroline-manzo-spinoff-pilot


 
I luv Caroline but I aint watching this.  What has been her storyline this season?  Maybe if this was after 1st season, then I'll be all for it.


----------



## Stilettolife

rockhollow said:


> well after watching that last boring episode, I agree with others here, just get rid of the whole cast and start over please.
> 
> The show could have been about 10 minutes long.
> 
> I did like the scene with Juicy and Rosy having dinner. That was about the only good part of the whole show.
> 
> I thought we were finished with the whole Missy singing once she switched to becoming a writer of her relationship book. But no, they had to drag it back.
> Goodness, Melissa sure had lots of excuses about why she can't sing, but the only real one is ---- she can't sing, at least not without autotune.
> I guess the producer and song writer wanted some airtime from Bravo, I can't image why else they would be looking at Missy.
> 
> Thankfully we didn't have to see much of the Manzo's - that was one good thing.
> 
> And again, I really don't think that this show is the right place or forum for Jaq and her journey with Autism and her son.


 
So agree with everything. 

Melissa can carry a tune, but it's not enough to make as a profession.  Although, I sometimes wonder about some of these singers out here today, because half of them cannot sing at all.  

But yeah, time is money in the recording studio.  That's just like being on a movie or tv set, they don't play games like that.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> The manzos are getting a spinoff



WHY!?



rockhollow said:


> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Kathy, no one pays attention to her on the show, and the producers only want her for Rosie.
> It was hard not to feel sorry for Kathy when they all showed up late for her cannoli show.
> And then didn't seen very supportive once they got there.
> 
> *Rosie has so much potential if she goes easy on the drink. She could carry a show herself - Bravo please give her the spin-off not the Manzo's.
> *
> 
> And again, was confused by Albert this episode. He seems the friendly family man, not his usual unhappy guy. Is he in or is he out?



I said it before...I'd LOVE a Rosie/Juicy spinoff.  They're my two favorite characters of all the franchises.  They're comic gold together.  No idea what the premise of the show would be, but it would be hilarious!



DC-Cutie said:


> The reality stars family will be highlighted on the project called Manzod With Children (Working Title)
> 
> Caroline Manzo may be joining the Real Housewives elite who has landed their own spinoff series.
> 
> Bravo has given the green light to a pilot starring The Real Housewives of New Jerseys Caroline Manzo and her family, TheWrap has learned.
> 
> Under the working title, Manzod With Children, the pilot will follow the Housewife in her duties as the ringleader of the crazy circus that is her Italian family. Apparently, her adult children are driving her more nuts than ever: Albie is single and ready to mingle, Chris is eager to come up with the best idea since the stripper/car wash and Lauren is ready to entertain the idea of letting Vito put a ring on it.
> 
> 
> Plus, the pilot will include Carolines sister, kooky Aunt Fran, who we met earlier this season on The Real Housewives of New Jersey. She continues to bring in an assortment of barnyard buddies to the house.
> 
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/bravo-real-housewives-new-jersey-caroline-manzo-spinoff-pilot



Did they use their mafia connections to strong arm Andy or what?  This sounds like a total snoozefest.



Stilettolife said:


> Exactly!  And now Caroline spinoff is going into production.  I thought she was sick of it?  At least she looked that way to me.
> *
> Next thing you know, they going to be making a reality tv show about the Power Rangers or behind the scenes of a porno*.



That would actually be more entertaining than the Manzos.


----------



## limom

DivineMissM said:


> WHY!?
> 
> 
> 
> I said it before...I'd LOVE a Rosie/Juicy spinoff.  They're my two favorite characters of all the franchises.  They're comic gold together.  No idea what the premise of the show would be, but it would be hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> Did they use their mafia connections to strong arm Andy or what?  This sounds like a total snoozefest.
> 
> 
> 
> That would actually be more entertaining than the Manzos.


Unless Rosie commits to film in the penitentiary, I don't see how a spin off could work out?


----------



## DivineMissM

limom said:


> Unless Rosie commits to film in the penitentiary, I don't see how a spin off could work out?



LOL  Good point.  Darn.


----------



## zaara10

Please God, no spinoffs for any of them, please!!! Say it ain't so!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

Lord, anything would be better than a spin off about the Manzo's. Even the crazy amimal loving aunt wouldn't help.

Back to the show....
I don't know if I believe Penny with her placing all the blame for the Missy rumors on Tree - I hope it wasn't her, trying to see some good in Tree.
But she doesn't have to best track record.
That whole date night and Penny being there was all scripted by the show. That Penny must be so desperate to be on the show, she's willing to allow them to protray  her anyway for airtime.
That's pathatic!


----------



## Stilettolife

rockhollow said:


> Lord, anything would be better than a spin off about the Manzo's. Even the crazy amimal loving aunt wouldn't help.
> 
> Back to the show....
> I don't know if I believe Penny with her placing all the blame for the Missy rumors on Tree - I hope it wasn't her,* trying to see some good in Tree.*
> But she doesn't have to best track record.
> That whole date night and Penny being there was all scripted by the show. That Penny must be so desperate to be on the show, she's willing to allow them to protray her anyway for airtime.
> That's pathatic!


 
I am too. 

I seriously think that these outside people, such as Penny and Kim D, knows about the beef and mistrust between Melissa and Teresa and taking mad advantage of it.  I think they are just adding to the bits of pieces of whatever Teresa may have told them.  I don't neccessary think that Teresa is to blame this time, but there is obviously a lot of pot stirring and they just outright blame Teresa, so it doesn't come back on them.  

Technically, having Teresa's phone number means nothing and it shouldn't mean anything to Joe and Melissa if they are trying to patch things up. Some things you just have to let go.


----------



## LovesYSL

I've watched the show since the beginning and I honestly don't think Teresa has the intelligence or forethought to execute these so called take downs of her sister in law. If anything I think she probably voiced her dislike for Melissa in the presence of people like Kim D. and Penny and then just went along with and provided little snippets of info and it's win win. Teresa knocks Melissa down a few notches and embarrasses her and Kim D. and Penny get to be on TV.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LovesYSL said:


> I've watched the show since the beginning and I honestly don't think Teresa has the intelligence or forethought to execute these so called take downs of her sister in law. If anything I think she probably voiced her dislike for Melissa in the presence of people like Kim D. and Penny and then just went along with and provided little snippets of info and it's win win. Teresa knocks Melissa down a few notches and embarrasses her and Kim D. and Penny get to be on TV.



I agree. 

Tre isn't quick on her feet. She lets people do the dirty work this is why I don't think she writes her blogs or even wrote her book. Her intelligence level is pretty low. 

How can we forget, "ingrediences" , "come-in" and for crying out loud, she has various pronunciations of her last name!


----------



## rockhollow

Stilettolife said:


> I am too.
> 
> I seriously think that these outside people, such as Penny and Kim D, knows about the beef and mistrust between Melissa and Teresa and taking mad advantage of it.  I think they are just adding to the bits of pieces of whatever Teresa may have told them.  I don't neccessary think that Teresa is to blame this time, but there is obviously a lot of pot stirring and they just outright blame Teresa, so it doesn't come back on them.
> 
> Technically, having Teresa's phone number means nothing and it shouldn't mean anything to Joe and Melissa if they are trying to patch things up. Some things you just have to let go.


 


LovesYSL said:


> I've watched the show since the beginning and I honestly don't think Teresa has the intelligence or forethought to execute these so called take downs of her sister in law. If anything I think she probably voiced her dislike for Melissa in the presence of people like Kim D. and Penny and then just went along with and provided little snippets of info and it's win win. Teresa knocks Melissa down a few notches and embarrasses her and Kim D. and Penny get to be on TV.


 
yes, to both of you. I'm sure that Tree would be saying unkind and catty things to her so called friends about Missy.
But if they were her friends and not attention whores, it would have ended there. 
But instead, I guess they saw an opportunity to gain TV time, and ran with it.

Tree can't win. Melissa doesn't want to let it go, she doesn't want Tre and Joe to be friends again.
Regardless if it means that little Joe won't get to have a relationship with his parents, I don't think Melissa will stop. 
I really think that Melissa wants what she thinks Tree has, and for some strange reason, thinks it's a competition.


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree.
> 
> Tre isn't quick on her feet. She lets people do the dirty work this is why I don't think she writes her blogs or even wrote her book. Her intelligence level is pretty low.
> 
> How can we forget, "ingrediences" , "come-in" and for crying out loud, she has various pronunciations of her last name!


 

Yes, both Tre and little Joe missed out on the brains.  I'd say more, but it's not their fault, the brain train forgot to stop at their house.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Listening to Gia speak with tre and joe, she seems level headed and sees through the BS. I hope she remains this way and doesn't pick up her parents habits.


----------



## LovesYSL

rockhollow said:


> yes, to both of you. I'm sure that Tree would be saying unkind and catty things to her so called friends about Missy.
> But if they were her friends and not attention whores, it would have ended there.
> But instead, I guess they saw an opportunity to gain TV time, and ran with it.
> 
> Tree can't win. Melissa doesn't want to let it go, she doesn't want Tre and Joe to be friends again.
> Regardless if it means that little Joe won't get to have a relationship with his parents, I don't think Melissa will stop.
> I really think that Melissa wants what she thinks Tree has, and for some strange reason, thinks it's a competition.



I have disliked Melissa from the beginning. Something about her doesn't sit right with me. It makes absolutely no sense to me to join a show that your sister in law you don't get along with is a part of and you aren't straight with her about your intentions from the get go. While I don't think she has much in the way of intelligence either she seems much more calculating and quick to put up a facade. I just don't like her for anything.


----------



## Bentley1

WOW about Caroline's spin-off.  They are THE most boring family on all of the spin offs.  She was the one who said she is sick of the show and cameras and is burnt out.  Apparently, she's doing it for her crappy, leech children since they can't do anything on their own. 

Their show will bomb.


----------



## bellaCoco

Anyone knows where I can watch these shows online? I'm in Austria atm and miss all the current ones 
Google gave me links that didn't work.. ughhh


----------



## Stilettolife

rockhollow said:


> yes, to both of you. I'm sure that Tree would be saying unkind and catty things to her so called friends about Missy.
> But if they were her friends and not attention whores, it would have ended there.
> But instead, I guess they saw an opportunity to gain TV time, and ran with it.
> 
> Tree can't win. Melissa doesn't want to let it go, she doesn't want Tre and Joe to be friends again.
> Regardless if it means that little Joe won't get to have a relationship with his parents, I don't think Melissa will stop.
> I really think that Melissa wants what she thinks Tree has, and for some strange reason, thinks it's a competition.


 
I don't know why Melissa thinks that Teresa is competition.  It's very silly and I think they entertain that notion on the show and in the media.  Melissa looks like "I wonder how long this truce is going to last", but they all need to put forth that effort to make it last and let go of any jealous, petty competition, etc go, before they damage their relationship forever.  

Personally, in my opinion, aint no way in the world an outsider going to come between me and my sister.  I won't let it.  I trust that my relationship with my sister is strong enough to handle anything.  And no one can break up a relationship of any kind, Melissa doesn't have that much power.  Joe and Teresa ruined their own relationship first.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

rockhollow said:


> Lord, anything would be better than a spin off about the Manzo's.


 
So true. I'd watch Danielle's upcoming show before I'd watch the Manzos.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Kathy, no one pays attention to her on the show, and the producers only want her for Rosie.
> It was hard not to feel sorry for Kathy when they all showed up late for her cannoli show.
> And then didn't seen very supportive once they got there.
> 
> Rosie has so much potential if she goes easy on the drink. She could carry a show herself - Bravo please give her the spin-off not the Manzo's.
> 
> 
> And again, was confused by Albert this episode. He seems the friendly family man, not his usual unhappy guy. Is he in or is he out?



I know I did feel bad for Kathy sitting at the table all by herself. When they all showed up fashionably late only the kids were excited to be there, and sadly it wasn't for the cannolis but the candy. Tree kept on rolling her eyes then mocked her for making a edible cannoli in the interview portion. 



DC-Cutie said:


> The reality stars family will be highlighted on the project called Manzod With Children (Working Title)
> 
> Caroline Manzo may be joining the Real Housewives elite who has landed their own spinoff series.
> 
> Bravo has given the green light to a pilot starring The Real Housewives of New Jerseys Caroline Manzo and her family, TheWrap has learned.
> 
> Under the working title, Manzod With Children, the pilot will follow the Housewife in her duties as the ringleader of the crazy circus that is her Italian family. Apparently, her adult children are driving her more nuts than ever: Albie is single and ready to mingle, Chris is eager to come up with the best idea since the stripper/car wash and Lauren is ready to entertain the idea of letting Vito put a ring on it.
> 
> 
> Plus, the pilot will include Carolines sister, kooky Aunt Fran, who we met earlier this season on The Real Housewives of New Jersey. She continues to bring in an assortment of barnyard buddies to the house.
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/bravo-real-housewives-new-jersey-caroline-manzo-spinoff-pilot



This show will go the way of Carolines radio show! I can't think of anything more boring to watch. And what "housewife" stuff of Caroline will they be showing all her kids are grown up and moved out and her husband is barely home. And didn't they spend a eppy this season where Lauren said she's not  looking to get married soon "because she has so much stuff going on"? 



rockhollow said:


> Lord, anything would be better than a spin off about the Manzo's. Even the crazy amimal loving aunt wouldn't help.
> 
> Back to the show....
> I don't know if I believe Penny with her placing all the blame for the Missy rumors on Tree - I hope it wasn't her, trying to see some good in Tree.
> But she doesn't have to best track record.
> That whole date night and Penny being there was all scripted by the show. *That Penny must be so desperate to be on the show, she's willing to allow them to protray  her anyway for airtime.*
> That's pathatic!



Penny is the new Kim D. Unfortunately for her she doesn't have Kim D's resources which is why she had to wear that horrible crackhead blonde ponytail extension(seriously I've seen barbies with better looking hair). Maybe after a full season she'll be able to afford some better extensions.


----------



## pixiejenna

Well now that we know the Manzo's are out next season I wonder a few things. I wonder if Tree was also trying to get her own show? Will Jacq & Chris stay with RHoNJ or will they go on the Manzo show instead. If they also jump ship they pretty much have Tree, Mel, & Kathy and quite frankly we are all done with the Tree v Mel story lines. Honestly I kind of hope they bring back Danielle since they will have to be adding some new cast members. I don't want to see Kim D get more face time and I definitely don't want to see Penny become a regular *gags*. I'd also love to see more of Rosie on the show but since she's not a housewife she'll only be around when Kathy is. I wonder if they are scrambling to try to find people they can add to the show. 

*Swags* I think you are right on the money they probably will do a Lauren/Vito wedding special *gags* and it will probably be held at the brownstone. Doesn't anyone learn TV marriages always end up in divorce?


----------



## GoGlam

rockhollow said:


> yes, to both of you. I'm sure that tree would be saying unkind and catty things to her so called friends about missy.
> But if they were her friends and not attention whores, it would have ended there.
> But instead, i guess they saw an opportunity to gain tv time, and ran with it.
> 
> Tree can't win. Melissa doesn't want to let it go, she doesn't want tre and joe to be friends again.
> Regardless if it means that little joe won't get to have a relationship with his parents, i don't think melissa will stop.
> I really think that melissa wants what she thinks tree has, and for some strange reason, thinks it's a competition.



+1


----------



## Bentley1

pixiejenna said:


> *Well now that we know the Manzo's are out next season* I wonder a few things. I wonder if Tree was also trying to get her own show? Will Jacq & Chris stay with RHoNJ or will they go on the Manzo show instead. If they also jump ship they pretty much have Tree, Mel, & Kathy and quite frankly we are all done with the Tree v Mel story lines. Honestly I kind of hope they bring back Danielle since they will have to be adding some new cast members. I don't want to see Kim D get more face time and I definitely don't want to see Penny become a regular *gags*. I'd also love to see more of Rosie on the show but since she's not a housewife she'll only be around when Kathy is. I wonder if they are scrambling to try to find people they can add to the show.
> 
> *Swags* I think you are right on the money they probably will do a Lauren/Vito wedding special *gags* and it will probably be held at the brownstone. Doesn't anyone learn TV marriages always end up in divorce?



Oh, so Caroline is officially out of RHONJ since she has her own spin off?

As for "The Manzo Snoozefest Show" I bet they will try to wrangle the drama between Caroline and Dina in there some how, which to me is equally as boring as her overgrown "kids"


----------



## rockhollow

bellaCoco said:


> Anyone knows where I can watch these shows online? I'm in Austria atm and miss all the current ones
> Google gave me links that didn't work.. ughhh


 
I'm from Canada and watch all the housewife shows online.
I use www.tubeplus.me
this give me the most choices of where to watch to shows.
Some links don't  work for me, but there are usually lots more to choice from.


----------



## SherryF

Bentley1 said:


> WOW about Caroline's spin-off.  They are THE most boring family on all of the spin offs.  She was the one who said she is sick of the show and cameras and is burnt out.  Apparently, she's doing it for her crappy, leech children since they can't do anything on their own.
> 
> Their show will bomb.



The non-existent marriage, the unemployed boys.



Bentley1 said:


> It would be nice if they just got rid of this WHOLE group and brought on a fresh new Jersey cast as opposed to canceling it just b/c Teresa can't be in it.
> 
> This family stuff is just stale and I'm personally disgusted by the New Jersey show revolving around 2 sister in laws.  It makes the whole show extremely petty.


+1



LovesYSL said:


> I am so over RHONJ. It's the same boring thing week after week. As much as I don't like Teresa, I REALLY don't like Melissa. Something about Melissa just rubs me the wrong way and I think she's at much more fault than anyone alludes to.



They need to get rid,of the whole cast and start over.


----------



## slyyls

Bentley1 said:


> WOW about Caroline's spin-off.  They are THE most boring family on all of the spin offs.  She was the one who said she is sick of the show and cameras and is burnt out.  Apparently, she's doing it for her crappy, leech children since they can't do anything on their own.
> 
> Their show will bomb.



I agree, and I have to wonder about Bravo's business sense, in endorsing this franchise.
If they read their comments or this TPF forum; they have to know that most people are "just not into" drinking the Manzo koolaid.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> The reality star&#8217;s family will be highlighted on the project called &#8220;Manzo&#8217;d With Children (Working Title)&#8221;
> 
> Caroline Manzo may be joining the &#8220;Real Housewives&#8221; elite who has landed their own spinoff series.
> 
> Bravo has given the green light to a pilot starring &#8220;The Real Housewives of New Jersey&#8217;s&#8221; Caroline Manzo and her family, TheWrap has learned.
> 
> Under the working title, &#8220;Manzo&#8217;d With Children,&#8221; the pilot will follow the Housewife in her duties as the &#8220;ringleader of the crazy circus that is her Italian family.&#8221; Apparently, her adult children are driving her more nuts than ever: Albie is single and ready to mingle, Chris is eager to come up with the best idea since the stripper/car wash and Lauren is ready to entertain the idea of letting Vito put a ring on it.
> 
> 
> Plus, the pilot will include Caroline&#8217;s sister, kooky Aunt Fran, who we met earlier this season on &#8220;The Real Housewives of New Jersey.&#8221; She continues to bring in an assortment of barnyard buddies to the house.
> 
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/bravo-real-housewives-new-jersey-caroline-manzo-spinoff-pilot


 
If anybody here watches the manzos--


----------



## limom

Longchamp said:


> If anybody here watches the manzos--



Seriously? There is a market for this?


----------



## bellaCoco

rockhollow said:


> I'm from Canada and watch all the housewife shows online.
> I use www.tubeplus.me
> this give me the most choices of where to watch to shows.
> Some links don't  work for me, but there are usually lots more to choice from.



Thank you so much ill have a look tonight


----------



## DivineMissM

Melissa is about to be on Today, telling us all how to have a great marriage.  Try not to laugh too hard.


----------



## DivineMissM

So, basically...close the door when you poop.  Wear tight yoga pants.  Shave your legs and pits.  

Thank you Melissa!  This revolutionary information will make my relationship bullet proof!


----------



## rockhollow

DivineMissM said:


> So, basically...close the door when you poop.  Wear tight yoga pants.  Shave your legs and pits.
> 
> Thank you Melissa!  This revolutionary information will make my relationship bullet proof!


 

LOL, those were her wise words of a good relationship - boy, pouring my square self into tight yoga pants would frighten my husband (and anyone else looking).


----------



## Stilettolife

DivineMissM said:


> So, basically...close the door when you poop. Wear tight yoga pants. Shave your legs and pits.
> 
> Thank you Melissa! This revolutionary information will make my relationship bullet proof!


 
Ummm, even though I'm not yet married, I don't think my future hubby would like me in tight yoga pants. Ummm, no. 

I agree with closing the door when pooping, but hey, that works both ways.

Melissa just basically said everything that most women already know.


----------



## DivineMissM

Stilettolife said:


> Ummm, even though I'm not yet married, I don't think my future hubby would like me in tight yoga pants. Ummm, no.
> 
> I agree with closing the door when pooping, but hey, that works both ways.
> 
> Melissa just basically said everything that most women already know.



Exactly.  I highly doubt there's anything in that book that we don't already know.  I definitely won't be wasting my time or money on it!


----------



## Longchamp

Saw her on the Today Show.  Best part was Hoda and KL reaction.

When Melissa brought up the pooping part, Hoda said "why do we have to go there?"


----------



## DivineMissM

Longchamp said:


> Saw her on the Today Show.  Best part was Hoda and KL reaction.
> 
> When Melissa brought up the pooping part, Hoda said "why do we have to go there?"



lol  They both seemed to be thinking, "Why is this bish on our show??"


----------



## Longchamp

DivineMissM said:


> lol  They both seemed to be thinking, "Why is this bish on our show??"


 
That's what I thought too!!


----------



## TokyoBound

Any show featuring the Manzos exclusively is basically going to be an hour long infomercial for the businesses Al bought for his kids.


----------



## rockhollow

slyyls said:


> I agree, and I have to wonder about Bravo's business sense, in endorsing this franchise.
> If they read their comments or this TPF forum; they have to know that most people are "just not into" drinking the Manzo koolaid.


 
And if our forum feels this way, there must  be lots of others that feel this way too. Where is Bravo getting their information from?
Is there really people out there that want to watch this show?

I knew that once Lauren lost the weight, she wouldn't want Vito, so now they want to subject us to seeing Lauren leading him on or making him change - no to this!
No Manzo koolaid for me.


----------



## LovesYSL

Melissa forgot "Marry someone with one brain cell"


----------



## pixiejenna

LovesYSL She didn't want to give away all the secrets for free otherwise why would we buy her book! LOL


----------



## Goldfox

I've been catching up recently. Never planned on moving forward from season 3, unthankfully it seems Bravo had the same idea.. I shouldn't have bothered trying to reconnect with this drama, it's such plain, staged bs! However, my ego has been pleased - by Juicy, talking about his eggs!:feminist:


----------



## AECornell

Anyone see this blog before?
https://famewhorgas.wordpress.com/

Stumbled across it today. I'm not sure who writes it or their connection to Melissa and/or Teresa, but it's... interesting... to say the least.


----------



## DivineMissM

LovesYSL said:


> Melissa forgot "Marry someone with one brain cell"



heehee.  



Goldfox said:


> I've been catching up recently. Never planned on moving forward from season 3, unthankfully it seems Bravo had the same idea.. I shouldn't have bothered trying to reconnect with this drama, it's such plain, staged bs! However, my ego has been pleased - by *Juicy, talking about his eggs!*:feminist:



Oh my God, that was hilarious.  I  Juicy.


----------



## Stilettolife

AECornell said:


> Anyone see this blog before?
> https://famewhorgas.wordpress.com/
> 
> Stumbled across it today. I'm not sure who writes it or their connection to Melissa and/or Teresa, but it's... interesting... to say the least.


 
Yeah I read on there sometimes.  It's basically a love Teresa site and they hate Melissa.  

But they spill a lot of behind scenes stuff, but I'm not sure if they are truthful or not.  So I just take everything they say with a grain of salt.  

I think they were shut down yesterday.


----------



## Stilettolife

Can someone tell me why does Teresa have the largest fanbase?


----------



## Longchamp

Stilettolife said:


> Can someone tell me why does Teresa have the largest fanbase?


 
I'm a Tre fan.  

Never met anyone like her IRL.  I'm not sure if she's deaf, LD, but something is wrong w/ that girl.  She gets that  look on her face like she doesn't understand what is being said to her.   

 She's probably lying about many things.  Still not sold she knew everything Juicy was doing to cheat the system, banks, IRS.

Juicy-- I like him more.  I know, .  He's probably going to end up in jail but I'm entertained by him.  

The rest don't entertain me as much as Tre and Juicy.   I like their girls too.


----------



## Stilettolife

Longchamp said:


> I'm a Tre fan.
> 
> Never met anyone like her IRL. I'm not sure if she's deaf, LD, but something is wrong w/ that girl. She gets that  look on her face like she doesn't understand what is being said to her.
> 
> She's probably lying about many things. Still not sold she knew everything Juicy was doing to cheat the system, banks, IRS.
> 
> Juicy-- I like him more. I know, . He's probably going to end up in jail but I'm entertained by him.
> 
> The rest don't entertain me as much as Tre and Juicy. I like their girls too.


 
Oh ok.......I loved her during the first season but she's growing on me again.  She does have this scatterbrainess about her.


----------



## cjy

Melissa you can't be a professional singer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So, Penny "taught autism", huh?


----------



## zaara10

Is Posche as small & cluttered as it seems? Has anyone here ever been there?
Why is Johnny Wright getting involved w/ Melissa? He's coming off as desperate to me. 
Melissa, if you can sing, you can sing anything, anywhere & you wouldn't be laughing at yourself. I'm so sick of these no-talent housewife wannabe singers. That live radio performance was whack. 
Tre's backhanded compliments are the best..."it's not everyday that a 37y/o becomes a popstar" LOL!!!
I'm surprised Jaq let penny slide on the "taught autism" comment.


----------



## Longchamp

Taught autism 

Tre, you look so bad when you're guilty.


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> So, Penny "taught autism", huh?



I died when I heard this&#128514;&#128514;&#128553;


----------



## Stilettolife

zaara10 said:


> Is Posche as small & cluttered as it seems? Has anyone here ever been there?
> Why is Johnny Wright getting involved w/ Melissa? He's coming off as desperate to me.
> Melissa, if you can sing, you can sing anything, anywhere & you wouldn't be laughing at yourself. I'm so sick of these no-talent housewife wannabe singers. That live radio performance was whack.
> Tre's backhanded compliments are the best..."it's not everyday that a 37y/o becomes a popstar" LOL!!!
> I'm surprised Jaq let penny slide on the "taught autism" comment.


 
Nope, but I've been on their website and it's expensive.  I don't know why, it's the same stuff that's in JcPenny.


----------



## Stilettolife

Melissa can carry a tune, than some of these recording artist today. However, it doesn't seem like it's a true passion of hers.

Tre 30 something comment was actually true.  It's not everyday you see new artists in their 30s. (that I know of) 

Yeah I was like "how can you teach autism?" That lady just wanted to be on tv.  

And I know she's a hair stylist and all, but her weave did not blend well at all.  I mean it's actually worse than the pony phony from last week.  

I think with Teresa, she probably vented to the wrong people and it backfired.  Other than that, it's not all Teresa's fault, if any.  I mean half the stuff is public knowledge via the show and the media and especially social media, so it could be that Penny and crew are just placing blame on Teresa because they know Melissa and dem would just automatically blame Teresa.


----------



## swags

Every episode is basically the same now.

They take turns promoting their products/songs/books/cannoli's/blk waters/caface...etc

Rosie has a drink with someone or everyone.

A mean tweet is sent out and instead of ignoring it, they give the tweets a weekly segment on the show.


----------



## Cherrasaki

swags said:


> Every episode is basically the same now.
> 
> They take turns promoting their products/songs/books/cannoli's/blk waters/caface...etc
> 
> Rosie has a drink with someone or everyone.
> 
> A mean tweet is sent out and instead of ignoring it, they give the tweets a weekly segment on the show.



I agree. I watched the last half of that episode but all I really needed to do was watch the last 5 minutes. I like how lately Bravo keeps promoting every episode as if there is going to be some over the top climactic scene when in reality its just same old boring episode.  All this drama is just regurgitated and recycled. I'm getting kind of tired of this franchise.  And I read somewhere that Caroline and her family are getting their own spinoff show? What were they thinking giving this uninteresting, talentless, classless, phony, know-it-all a show? Some of those epithets also apply to her offspring! :greengrin:


----------



## rockhollow

This really must be the last season of NJ, there really is nothing going of any interest to keep this franchise alive.
This episode could have been 10 minutes long and we would have seen all we needed.

Melissa can't sing - there that took care of about 20 minutes of the show.

I agree with Stilettolife, Tre was probably just venting to her circle (I don't believe that Penny was her friend just there). I think that Kim has more to do with it, she sure strikes me as someone much more involved than she lets on. And goodness knows what her reasons are.
And now, Tre doesn't know how to get out of it.

I wonder if the new news that Penny and husband are tweeting about Jaq and son is to give Jaq a storyline?

I am pleased to see Tre and Jaq back together. They did seem to  be good friends in their own weird way. Ethel and Lucy - I wonder which one Jaq thinks she is?


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> So, Penny "taught autism", huh?



I know that comment shows how daft she is. She just wants screen time and will say/do whatever she has to to get it.



zaara10 said:


> Melissa, if you can sing, you can sing anything, anywhere & you wouldn't be laughing at yourself. I'm so sick of these no-talent housewife wannabe singers. That live radio performance was whack.
> Tre's backhanded compliments are the best..."it's not everyday that a 37y/o becomes a popstar" LOL!!!
> I'm surprised Jaq let penny slide on the "taught autism" comment.



ITA Mel's performance was off, she was singing to a track and it sounded like the track was louder than her voice. Something commonly done to hide bad singing. Trees backhanded comments are so comical.

I don't think Jack mentally processed the comment.



Stilettolife said:


> Melissa can carry a tune, than some of these recording artist today. However, it doesn't seem like it's a true passion of hers.
> 
> *Tre 30 something comment was actually true.  It's not everyday you see new artists in their 30s. (that I know of) *
> 
> Yeah I was like "how can you teach autism?" That lady just wanted to be on tv.
> 
> And I know she's a hair stylist and all, but her weave did not blend well at all.  I mean it's actually worse than the pony phony from last week.
> 
> *I think with Teresa, she probably vented to the wrong people and it backfired.  Other than that, it's not all Teresa's fault, if any.  I mean half the stuff is public knowledge via the show and the media and especially social media, so it could be that Penny and crew are just placing blame on Teresa because they know Melissa and dem would just automatically blame Teresa.*



As comical as Tree's comment is about Melissa it definitely rings true. 

I kind of feel like the need a villain and that's why they keep on throwing her under the bus.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I know that comment shows how daft she is. She just wants screen time and will say/do whatever she has to to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA Mel's performance was off, she was singing to a track and it sounded like the track was louder than her voice. Something commonly done to hide bad singing. Trees backhanded comments are so comical.
> 
> I don't think Jack mentally processed the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> As comical as Tree's comment is about Melissa it definitely rings true.
> 
> I kind of feel like the need a villain and that's why they keep on throwing her under the bus.


 
yes, lets face it, the formula for these shows is they need a villain, for all the others to dislike and attack. And it seems to be Theresa this the last couple of seasons.

After hearing Missy singing the song at the compound, it was pretty hard to believe that was her singing live the next morning. You could hear her singing off over the tract sometimes.
And really, we don't believe that Missy could become a pop star. Well have to see how far she gets with that if the show is finished and she's out of the limelight a bit.


----------



## LovesYSL

There's so much I could say about last night's episode, but I don't want to waste any more of time over this stupid show. It's bad enough I can't get back the hour of my life I wasted last night.


----------



## grace04

swags said:


> Every episode is basically the same now.
> 
> They take turns promoting their products/songs/books/cannoli's/blk waters/caface...etc
> 
> Rosie has a drink with someone or everyone.
> 
> A mean tweet is sent out and instead of ignoring it, they give the tweets a weekly segment on the show.



Exactly!!  :lolots:


----------



## Pursegrrl

DivineMissM said:


> So, basically...close the door when you poop.  Wear tight yoga pants.  Shave your legs and pits.
> 
> Thank you Melissa!  This revolutionary information will make my relationship bullet proof!


 
 Well freakin' DUHHHHH


----------



## cjy

Pursegrrl said:


> Well freakin' DUHHHHH


I'm so sorry but really????t Even my dog walks away and turns his back to poop. That's like an inbreed desire to do in private if at all possible  Who would not do this???? =so closing the door is the secrete to a happy marriage?? LOL  Most of us girls know to close the door, that door is there for a reason.​


----------



## Goldfox

All I have to say is Nick's musical therapist should be the popstar.


----------



## Stilettolife

pixiejenna said:


> I kind of feel like the need a villain and that's why they keep on throwing her under the bus.


 
Yeah it seems like Bravo keeps giving her the bad edit. I'm beginning to think that they set her up for most of the stuff that go down, because they know that Melissa and Joe would see her in a bad light.

If they truly want to move on, then they need to let it go.


----------



## GoGlam

Just got an outraged text message from DBF. He's listening to iTunes Radio and this came on.


----------



## Stilettolife

rockhollow said:


> This really must be the last season of NJ, there really is nothing going of any interest to keep this franchise alive.
> This episode could have been 10 minutes long and we would have seen all we needed.
> 
> Melissa can't sing - there that took care of about 20 minutes of the show.
> 
> I agree with Stilettolife, Tre was probably just venting to her circle (I don't believe that Penny was her friend just there). I think that Kim has more to do with it, she sure strikes me as someone much more involved than she lets on. And goodness knows what her reasons are.
> And now, Tre doesn't know how to get out of it.
> 
> I wonder if the new news that Penny and husband are tweeting about Jaq and son is to give Jaq a storyline?
> 
> I am pleased to see Tre and Jaq back together. They did seem to be good friends in their own weird way. Ethel and Lucy - I wonder which one Jaq thinks she is?


 
I hope it is the last season.  It has definitely ran it's course.  

I loved Jac and Tre friendship.  They should maintain that and stop letting things come between them.


----------



## pixiejenna

I had to share this page from another blog about Mel's book it's even worse than we could have thunk. Not that we'd expect it to be good but all I can say is wow just wow. And by the excerpts you can tell she (and joe) actually wrote it.

http://jezebel.com/real-housewife-melissa-gorgas-new-book-advocates-mar-1371722729


----------



## GoGlam

pixiejenna said:


> I had to share this page from another blog about Mel's book it's even worse than we could have thunk. Not that we'd expect it to be good but all I can say is wow just wow. And by the excerpts you can tell she (and joe) actually wrote it.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/real-housewife-melissa-gorgas-new-book-advocates-mar-1371722729



I am speechless, and that's a hard state of being for me


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I had to share this page from another blog about Mel's book it's even worse than we could have thunk. Not that we'd expect it to be good but all I can say is wow just wow. And by the excerpts you can tell she (and joe) actually wrote it.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/real-housewife-melissa-gorgas-new-book-advocates-mar-1371722729


 
I didn't want to, but had to go and look, and now I'm really sorry that I did.

What a pig!!!!
I'm too shocked, also almost beyond  words!
How in god's name can Melissa believe that crap she wrote. 
I could almost feel sorry for her if she wasn't agreeing with the things Joe says.
I'll never feel the same about Missy and Joe after reading those excerpts of her book.

Again, he's a pig and she's braindead for agreeing!


----------



## Bentley1

pixiejenna said:


> I had to share this page from another blog about Mel's book it's even worse than we could have thunk. Not that we'd expect it to be good but all I can say is wow just wow. And by the excerpts you can tell she (and joe) actually wrote it.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/real-housewife-melissa-gorgas-new-book-advocates-mar-1371722729



OH.MY.GOD! If this stuff is true. However, I don't believe everything they've written.  Seems like they were trying to be controversial to create hype and sell the book.

For example, on the show, Melissa rejects ALL of Joe's sexual advances, makes faces, says "eww, no!"  In the book, she says to never reject your husband and IF you do, to be very nice and gentle.  umm, ok?

In the book Joe said he NEVER has fed the babies, I remember a couple of scenes where Joe was feeding their youngest in his high chair.

Lot of other inaccuracies I don't care to get into.  Just think the book is all about creating hype and not necessarily "their truth."


----------



## MAGJES

Bentley1 said:


> The scene in the restaurant with Penny was SOO obviously staged it was laughable.





pixiejenna said:


> I had to share this page from another blog about Mel's book it's even worse than we could have thunk. Not that we'd expect it to be good but all I can say is wow just wow. And by the excerpts you can tell she (and joe) actually wrote it.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/real-housewife-melissa-gorgas-new-book-advocates-mar-1371722729



Omg. Melissa is now dead to me. 

...just watched Sunday's episode....anyone ever notice that little Joe has short little squat legs?? I hate that.

I think Melissa (working with hooker looking Penny) is setting up Tree by saying that Tree is behind everything.  Date night was so staged. 

I'm tired of looking at that ugly toboggan on Joe's head.


----------



## cjy

No words.......................


----------



## coachtags

pixiejenna said:


> I had to share this page from another blog about Mel's book it's even worse than we could have thunk. Not that we'd expect it to be good but all I can say is wow just wow. And by the excerpts you can tell she (and joe) actually wrote it.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/real-housewife-melissa-gorgas-new-book-advocates-mar-1371722729



I'm not surprised he may think this way.  I was always appalled at the way he would get worked up and cuss Theresa out.  I've never heard a brother speak to a sister like that.  He seems to like to be in control and be "right" all the time.

I notice he gets very angry and seems to get physical, like when they were on vacation for Melissa's birthday and he threw the glass, like when he went after Juicy, and from the clip of next weeks episode it looks like he went after Penny's husband.  Melissa seems like she's used to his outburst.  

The excerpts from her book are ridiculous.  They both sound like idiots, especially the one (and I'm paraphrasing) where Joe says if your wife doesn't want it, you rip her clothes off anyway.  Sick!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I take what she has written with a grain of salt I don't expect her to be consistent in her stories or tell the truth. If she can't do it for the show she sure isn't going to do it for her book. However I do feel that these are true excerpts from the book as other sites are also publishing them although not as many as Jez did. 

It did make me look at her book on amazon & b&n both sites reviews give her about 2 stars lol. Reading the "sample" portion they offered was challenging it was very disorganized and pretty much she played the poor me I'm a victim card.


----------



## zaara10

pixiejenna said:


> I had to share this page from another blog about Mel's book it's even worse than we could have thunk. Not that we'd expect it to be good but all I can say is wow just wow. And by the excerpts you can tell she (and joe) actually wrote it.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/real-housewife-melissa-gorgas-new-book-advocates-mar-1371722729



Wtf?? What century was this book written in? This is the most backwards sh1t I've read in a while or ever! I can't believe it got published or that Melissa & Joe truly believed they were offering valuable advice. This is awful & makes them look worse than they already do on the show. Wow, I'm in shock at some of the things I just read. Just wow. 
I need to go hug my hubby now for not being an a$$wipe douche like this guy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> No words.......................



I clicked the link and clicked off within .5 seconds!


----------



## Pursegrrl

No words here either.  WOW...just....wow.  I admit I was a tad curious about her book but thanks to that blog post...no thanks!!


----------



## LovesYSL

I just came here to post that link as well. The entire blog post left me repulsed. No words.

Back when the fight that's happening next week actually took place I remember seeing an article, I can't remember where that wrote that Joe Gorga, Chris Laurita, Albie and Chris M. had been in a massive fight at a salon and completely tore it apart, that there was blood all over the walls and the 4 of them were being investigated by the police over it. How did it start? A guy named John made a comment about Chris's autistic son Nicholas. Didn't anyone bother to tell them the show is fake? I'm curious to see the fight play out.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I clicked the link and clicked off within .5 seconds!


 
This is what happens when you let the #7 Publishing house publish a book.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> This is what happens when you let the #7 Publishing house publish a book.


 


I didn't open the link, I had a feeling it would make me :giggles:


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> I didn't open the link, I had a feeling it would make me :giggles:


 
I didn't click on it either. I don't read books published by St. Martin's Press. They are always trash.


----------



## grace04

I don't know if Melissa and Joe's marriage is really like the book or not; I tend to agree that it is exaggerated for effect.  Even so, what kind of fool would put that out as the picture of her marriage?  Is that the marriage she aspires to?  I think it is.  They are both Neanderthals, not just for show, but for real.


----------



## PinkDoll85

+1



magjes said:


> omg. Melissa is now dead to me.
> 
> I think melissa (working with hooker looking penny) is setting up tree by saying that tree is behind everything.  Date night was so staged.
> 
> .


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg and it continues with a interview with Mel & Joe that was recorded before the backlash of her book hit the internet. 

http://jezebel.com/rapey-real-housewife-husband-she-fights-it-but-i-al-1403973917


----------



## Jbb924

"When gender roles are confused, sexual roles are, too. If he's at the sink and then changing diapers, then who throws down in the bed? In our marriage, Joe is always the man, doing masculine things. I'm the woman, and I do the female things, including housework"

This blog post made me laugh out loud. That show may not be real and the book exaggerated, but there is no denying these people are IGNORANT. This book is trash. Melissa is a no talent joke.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> This is what happens when you let the #7 Publishing house publish a book.



Shade


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Shade


 




The fact that the editor for this book, was able to convince the publisher to publish it, is even sadder. I'm talking to you Sally Richardson & George White.


----------



## NY_Mami

Why in the world are they doing a WWHL interview????... their case isn't even over yet...


----------



## AECornell

I think it's a little ridiculous to call that rape. Being dominated doesn't mean being forced, sorry.

The rest of it is so stupid. But I think it's a cultural thing, partly. We know Teresa is very old school Italian, because her parents are from there and she was born there, so Joe is like his dad. I have an Italian dad. He's always right and you do what he says. That's how Joe is, and it's coming off that way in the book. I think they sound like idiots in the stuff I read, but I skimmed and I'm not interested in hearing the bass-ackwards way of having a "happy" marriage. Their version sounds miserable.


----------



## Love4H

Jbb924 said:


> "When gender roles are confused, sexual roles are, too. If he's at the sink and then changing diapers, then who throws down in the bed? In our marriage, Joe is always the man, doing masculine things. I'm the woman, and I do the female things, including housework"
> 
> This blog post made me laugh out loud. That show may not be real and the book exaggerated, but there is no denying these people are IGNORANT. This book is trash. Melissa is a no talent joke.



Talking about confused sexual roles and Joe being always the man... That's why every chance he gets he dresses up as a woman?
I've seen Joe G.  in dresses and high heels too any times on that show. Melissa was saying that yeah, Joe loves fooling around in high heels, so I understood that he does it pretty often. And now she says something about confused sexual roles?
*****, please.


----------



## DivineMissM

Love4H said:


> Talking about confused sexual roles and Joe being always the man... That's why every chance he gets he dresses up as a woman?
> I've seen Joe G.  in dresses and high heels too any times on that show. Melissa was saying that yeah, Joe loves fooling around in high heels, so I understood that he does it pretty often. And now she says something about confused sexual roles?
> *****, please.



haha!  Good point!  And while Melissa may stay home and do all the housework while Joe goes to work (questionable) and fixes stuff (also questionable) she wears the pants in that family.  She bosses Joe around like she's his mama.  So again, she's full of it.


----------



## Cherrasaki

If Melissa's marriage to little Joe crashes and burns I wonder if she'll blame her own marital advice? hmm


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cherrasaki said:


> If Melissa's marriage to little Joe crashes and burns I wonder if she'll blame her own marital advice? hmm



She'll probably blame Tre


----------



## AECornell

You can tell the whole drama is made up, or mostly faked. No one can say who the source is (producers), they bring it up every chance they get (for ratings), and they always seem to like the spiller of the lies later on. The episode a few weeks ago when Jac and Tre went in to Poshe and Jac was all nice to Kim D and kisses her and everything. I'm sorry but if someone did that much to hurt me or my friends, why would I be visiting her store or being nice to her? Because it's all just for the cameras.


----------



## GoGlam

AECornell said:


> You can tell the whole drama is made up, or mostly faked. No one can say who the source is (producers), they bring it up every chance they get (for ratings), and they always seem to like the spiller of the lies later on. The episode a few weeks ago when Jac and Tre went in to Poshe and Jac was all nice to Kim D and kisses her and everything. I'm sorry but if someone did that much to hurt me or my friends, why would I be visiting her store or being nice to her? Because it's all just for the cameras.



+1

I will finish watching this episode for closure this season and will not watch the next unless there is a major shakeup of cast and/or they follow the Giudice legal troubles closely (which I am 95% sure they won't)


----------



## Cherrasaki

DC-Cutie said:


> She'll probably blame Tre



yes, that one too!


----------



## sgj99

GoGlam said:


> +1
> 
> I will finish watching this episode for closure this season and will not watch the next unless there is a major shakeup of cast and/or they follow the Giudice legal troubles closely (which I am 95% sure they won't)



i'm with you, the whole Tre VS Melissa story is really, really old.


----------



## Longchamp

Wont last through 90 minutes of RHONJ...and commercials of Sandy Bullock spinning in outer space.  Beam me up Scotty.


----------



## lulilu

Longchamp said:


> Wont last through 90 minutes of RHONJ...and commercials of Sandy Bullock spinning in outer space.  Beam me up Scotty.



+1
Bullock gasping was intolerable -- can you imagine a whole movie, in Imax?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Wont last through 90 minutes of RHONJ...and commercials of Sandy Bullock spinning in outer space.  Beam me up Scotty.



I luv me some sandy, but my heart aches every time I see the previews. It looks like it will flop


----------



## DC-Cutie

I predict joe and tre's time on WWHL will also be a bore. They won't answer any legal questions and will skirt around all the other questions.


----------



## Longchamp

lulilu said:


> +1
> Bullock gasping was intolerable -- can you imagine a whole movie, in Imax?



I heard an interview in the car today how the director of Gravity utilized experts in aeronautics to make the movie authentic.  When I heard the clip of SB spinning and screaming out control....smh.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> I luv me some sandy, but my heart aches every time I see the previews. It looks like it will flop


Love her but the clips are 

Not watching rest of rhonj, but sucked into the vortex of watching their interview.

Can't miss the Juicy's answers.  I might have a crush on him.  Maybe I could be his pen pal in jail.  :lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hate the various pronunciations of gudice, especially coming from joe and Tre.


----------



## Longchamp

Oh interview on now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pleading not guilty total evasion has always been funny to me, especially when the IRS has no filings from said defendants.


----------



## Longchamp

Oh my lord, throwing shade on Mel and Tarzan to help raise your kids.

Blaming the show because it brought attn to you, not that you embezzled money, cheated the IRS.

Tre, you don't live in reality.


----------



## roses5682

Who did they say would take the girls?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tre is a liar, who happens to be in denial. How do you not think about the charges and possible federal prison time?


----------



## DC-Cutie

roses5682 said:


> Who did they say would take the girls?



Joe said one of his siblings.   Tre said she's not thinking about that.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I hate the various pronunciations of gudice, especially coming from joe and Tre.



that drives me crazy!  it's like they don't even know how to pronounce their own last name.  i just want to scream at them:  "pick one and be done with it!"


----------



## sgj99

Longchamp said:


> Oh my lord, throwing shade on Mel and Tarzan to help raise your kids.
> 
> *Blaming the show because it brought attn to you, not that you embezzled money, cheated the IRS.*
> 
> Tre, you don't live in reality.



yes, it's all the evil governments fault.  the gov. went after Joe and Teresa because they are famous (i'm not sure i'd call reality television cast members "famous").  it has nothing to do with the lying, cheating, scamming and fraud.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So did Tre just lie to Andy or the Judge?  Andy asked her if she understood the various charges, she said 'some of them'. But when you stand before the judge you are asked if you understand the charges, I'm certain she didn't stand up there and say 'some of them'.  

She's so far gone, it's a shame.   She so far removed from reality, it's frightening.


----------



## swags

I kind of don't know why Andy bothered. First off, is it me or is he using big words on purpose to trip them up? Someone that says "textesis" isn't going to know exasperate. Secondly they can't really talk and they won't say they did anything wrong or even admit to being worried.


----------



## Longchamp

Ah was just going to mention textes..think that's related to testis.

Am I the only one that suspects Tarzan and Mel have distanced themselves as they have something to hide also?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Ah was just going to mention textes..think that's related to testis.
> 
> Am I the only one that suspects Tarzan and Mel have distanced themselves as they have something to hide also?



But of course.  To hear Tre tell it, Juicy taught Tarzan everything he knows. We know he taught him some construction stuff and I wouldn't be surprised if  "how to become a fraud 101" was also in the lesson plan.


----------



## Longchamp

+1.  But I think juicy is loyal and would keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Graw

Why would they do an interview with Andy?  Andy doesn't have their best interest in mind at all.  He is asking inflammatory questions.  I do not think they should be on live tv.  Their lawyers should not let them talk to Andy or any media outlet at all.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Graw said:


> Why would they do an interview with Andy?  Andy doesn't have their best interest in mind at all.  He is asking inflammatory questions.  I do not think they should be on live tv.  Their lawyers should not let them talk to Andy or any media outlet at all.



I agree. Why on earth would they have agreed to do this interview? Do they think they're going to get sympathy?  They are both lying through their teeth and she is definitely in denial. Whenever juicy opens his mouth he  just comes off sounding ignorant.


----------



## Graw

Cherrasaki said:


> I agree. Why on earth would they have agreed to do this interview? Do they think they're going to get sympathy?  They are both lying through their teeth and she is definitely in denial. Whenever juicy opens his mouth he  just comes off sounding ignorant.



Yes and I can not believe he has lived in the usa at age 1.  I wonder how far they went in school, if they ever took government classes, etc?  It would appear as if Andy is asking about parking tickets.  They both seem as if their heads are full of air.  They don't live beyond their means? Tre can't wear the same outfit twice on tv? He has driven drunk, but not the time he was caught? Tre hasn't thought about jail? 

They need to show emotion because people need to know there is remorse or a thought of perhaps we should not have purchased that or this.

Scary and sad.


----------



## PetiteChou

DC-Cutie said:


> But of course.  To hear Tre tell it, Juicy taught Tarzan everything he knows. We know he taught him some construction stuff and I wouldn't be surprised if  "how to become a fraud 101" was also in the lesson plan.



But if Mel/Joe did commit fraud, wouldn't they be in the news already? Tre/Joe have been investigated for the past few years, so surely the IRS would quickly look into Melissa/Joe (among other family members too) to make sure. No one can run away from the IRS haha


----------



## Graw

I wonder if Andy knew about Tre and Juicy's legal woes before they filmed the show.


----------



## Jujuma

Cherrasaki said:


> I agree. Why on earth would they have agreed to do this interview? Do they think they're going to get sympathy?  They are both lying through their teeth and she is definitely in denial. Whenever juicy opens his mouth he  just comes off sounding ignorant.



Because they are fame whores and ignorant. I truly believe Tre thinks people feel sorry for her. As for Andy he just wanted something for all the people who don't have Showtime and also to try and take some ratings away from the networks first Sunday of new season.


----------



## KathyB

Graw said:


> Why would they do an interview with Andy?  Andy doesn't have their best interest in mind at all.  He is asking inflammatory questions.  I do not think they should be on live tv.  Their lawyers should not let them talk to Andy or any media outlet at all.



That's what puzzles me, too.  Why on earth would their lawyers agree to let them go on WWHL and be grilled like that by Andy Cohen?  That playing dumb act by Tre is so ridiculous.  She knows exactly what she's facing and she understood ALL the charges.  No judge is going to allow a defendant to walk out of the courtroom without understanding everything they're being charged with.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So is it safe to say this was a non-interview, interview?  A waste of 30 friggin minutes. It actually seemed like joe was more forthcoming than Tre. She was constantly trying to hush him up.


----------



## roses5682

I was talking to my MIL last night about how I couldn't believe their lawyers allowed this to occur. But then I thought for all we know their lawyers told them NOT to but their greediness got the beat of them.  My MIL believes Andy had or bravo ha something In Their contract in cases something like this happens which obligates them to a interview so the network can profit wen more off their unfortunate situation. 

Regarding Mel and Joe, I think they are shady too! But I also believe the govt would have looked into them or are looking into them.


----------



## limom

roses5682 said:


> I was talking to my MIL last night about how I couldn't believe their lawyers allowed this to occur. But then I thought for all we know their lawyers told them NOT to but their greediness got the beat of them.  My MIL believes Andy had or bravo ha something In Their contract in cases something like this happens which obligates them to a interview so the network can profit wen more off their unfortunate situation.
> 
> Regarding Mel and Joe, I think they are shady too! But I also believe the govt would have looked into them or are looking into them.



Yeah, they all have "issues"imo.
As far as Bravo twisting their hands. Nope. I think they came on their own volition.
They had a chance to blame their accountants for their miscreants and claim their innocence again. As if
If they do jail separately, Tre will stay on, imo.
Juicy ain't as dumb as he comes thru.
If he came at one, I wonder if he can retro-actively get his citizenship. The act of 1996 has provisions for people who came as infants.
Why isn't he cooperating????


----------



## rockhollow

Just watched the final of New Jersey. Will it be the last?
It was quite a mix-up. The first part with the fight at the hair salon, and then it turned to love fest for them all.
I am glad that Tre and little Joe made up. Thankfully we won't have to see little Joe in those hats anymore (with his new shaved head look).

Caroline's clip sure looked like a build-up for her new series. I never did understand the whole apt in town idea.
And then her mention about wanting to see Lauren wed in the house - another hint about what we'll see in the new series
It was one big commercial for her show. I don't think I'll be watching.

So will the ladies be fighting and slinging shade on the reunions or will it all be kumbaya and love among them.


----------



## buzzytoes

Why is everyone dressed nicely except for Albie (Chris? I forget which is which) with his grey zip up hoodie??? Why can no one pronounce the word "texts" properly??? Why did Jaqueline have to jump in and make it about her?? I am so confused by the whole salon thing.


----------



## Florasun

Maybe Andy can do a reality show about Tre in prison, sort of like Orange is the New Black.


----------



## Michele26

Florasun said:


> Maybe Andy can do a reality show about Tre in prison, sort of like Orange is the New Black.



Whatever happens to Teresa you can bet we haven't seen the last of her on Bravo. Andy's plotting constantly.


----------



## vanasty

Refusing to discuss the worst possible scenorio just in case  &#8800; Being Strong


ugh, this reminds me of when my Aunt had terminal cancer. My cousins refused to face the "what ifs" of her obviously debilitating condition and just called the whole thing "being fighters" and "being strong", despite the advice her sister (my mother) tried to give them. 

Sometimes you just have to prepare for the worst head on and learn from it.


----------



## KathyB

Florasun said:


> Maybe Andy can do a reality show about Tre in prison, sort of like Orange is the New Black.



Great idea!  They can call it "Gold Lamé is the New Orange"!


----------



## pixiejenna

I missed the first half of the final eppy but caught the love fest at the Guidance Jersey home *gags* it was very phony. Tree & Joe's interview was pretty much what I expected it to be. I was surprised to see Joe more talkative about it than Tree and that she kept on trying to hush him. Tree is SO in the land of denial over this case. It doesn't matter how much you say that you are being strong for your girls, you are clearly faking it and are just holding it all in.


----------



## KathyB

pixiejenna said:


> I missed the first half of the final eppy but caught the love fest at the Guidance Jersey home *gags* it was very phony. Tree & Joe's interview was pretty much what I expected it to be. I was surprised to see Joe more talkative about it than Tree and that she kept on trying to hush him. Tree is SO in the land of denial over this case. It doesn't matter how much you say that you are being strong for your girls, you are clearly faking it and are just holding it all in.



When Juicy said they didn't live beyond their means, I nearly fell out of my chair!


----------



## pixiejenna

KathyB said:


> When Juicy said they didn't live beyond their means, I nearly fell out of my chair!




LOL I know! They are just digging themselves in deeper with answers like that. I can't imagine that their lawyers wanted them to do the interview. I agree with the others I think they advised them against it but they still did it because they are so darn full of themselves. They think that they are invincible for some reason which will make their fall just that much harder. 

When Andy asked about what the girls know, they pretty much only said that Gia knows somethings going on but that's it. So the little girls know nothing and I'm sure Gia knows what's up because hello the internet. I hate to say it but I think Gia is proablly the only one of teh bunch who could read the 39 count indictment and comprehend it. I can just see it now she read it & then had to explain it too her own parents in small simple words so they could understand it.


----------



## Graw

Florasun said:


> Maybe Andy can do a reality show about Tre in prison, sort of like Orange is the New Black.



This was mentioned and Bravo only does positive spin offs, weddings, births etc.  I am sure Andy will work something out.  If he has to go to VH1 to produce a show with Tre in jail, he might,


----------



## zaara10

Kim D is so scary looking. Seriously like the crypt keeper scary. &#128561;

Seeing little Nicholas drink BLK water didn't seem right to me.  

I don't have a brother, so maybe I'm off here... but I find it strange that Tre would say to her brother,"I get it, you're married. I want you to put your wife & kids before me." And then proceed to cry right after saying that... Does that indicate a somewhat unnatural relationship...? Idk. It's just all weird to me. 

Looking forward to the reunion. Just wanna get this season over & done with.


----------



## Stilettolife

zaara10 said:


> Kim D is so scary looking. Seriously like the crypt keeper scary. &#55357;&#56881;
> 
> Seeing little Nicholas drink BLK water didn't seem right to me.
> 
> I don't have a brother, so maybe I'm off here... but I find it strange that Tre would say to her brother,"I get it, you're married. I want you to put your wife & kids before me." And then proceed to cry right after saying that... Does that indicate a somewhat unnatural relationship...? Idk. It's just all weird to me.
> 
> Looking forward to the reunion. Just wanna get this season over & done with.


 
lol at Kim D comment.  I was saying Ezma from Emperor's New Grove and Jafar from Aladdin.  

Yeah, they should just stick with plain water with Nick, because the blk water flavors probably have that articial (sp?) sweetner to it and that's not good for anyone.  I'm going to miss baby Nick.  

I agree.  I don't have brothers either, but Teresa has to remember that just as she had to start her family with her husband, Joe had the same right with Melissa to start their own family.  I never in my life seen sibs get invested in their sibs relationship with their spouses to the point of jealousy, before.  That's kinda weird.  

Yeah, I wont miss NJ this time around and if it's the same crap next year, forget it.  Although, if Dina is actually coming back, I may just watch for curiousity.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Joe & Tre came off last night as being quite brazen & are in denial for sure

Their body language said it all..

And if they both think they did nothing wrong, where did the 39 counts come from??


----------



## cjy

KathyB said:


> When Juicy said they didn't live beyond their means, I nearly fell out of my chair!


 Me too! Hello you filed for bankruptcy!!! I find it hard to believe their lawyers did not make sure they understood the charges, that is BS. I am sure they fell out of their chairs hearing them say that.


----------



## Deco

Stilettolife said:


> lol at Kim D comment.  I was saying Ezma from Emperor's New Grove and *Jafar from Aladdin*.


----------



## AECornell

Actually the blk water is just water infused with fulvic acid. It tastes like reg water and if you closed your eyes and drank it you'd have no idea you were drinking it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Some guy from Radaronline was on the Wendy Williams  show talking about the next seasons rumored cast. Caroline is out which we already know he said Jacq is most likely out and they may be bring Dina back. Jacq hasn't officially been fired but she's on the chopping block and maybe kept on if they bring back Dina because Dina doesn't talk to Christ or Jacq so the tension between them could be a SL. And Melissa will be on the Wendy WIlliams show this Friday to pimp her book. I might actually want to watch that interview to see how Melissa tries to spin off what she wrote as not being offensive.


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> Actually the blk water is just water infused with fulvic acid. It tastes like reg water and if you closed your eyes and drank it you'd have no idea you were drinking it.



I still wouldn't give that to my kids. But hey, why not use your autistic son to pimp out your whack products?


----------



## AECornell

I'm not that cynical so I don't necessarily think that's what they're doing.

It's no different that giving a kid vitamin water, gatorade, etc. Blk is actually probably better because it doesn't contain artificial colors and flavors.



zaara10 said:


> I still wouldn't give that to my kids. But hey, why not use your autistic son to pimp out your whack products?


----------



## Stilettolife

pixiejenna said:


> Some guy from Radaronline was on the Wendy Williams show talking about the next seasons rumored cast. Caroline is out which we already know he said Jacq is most likely out and they may be bring Dina back. Jacq hasn't officially been fired but she's on the chopping block and maybe kept on if they bring back Dina because Dina doesn't talk to Christ or Jacq so the tension between them could be a SL. And Melissa will be on the Wendy WIlliams show this Friday to pimp her book. I might actually want to watch that interview to see how Melissa tries to spin off what she wrote as not being offensive.


 
I read somewhere that Dina possible made a deal to come back to the show, if Jacqueline was fired.  

If that's true, then that is some ..wow, and in the words of my niece - "She's mean"


----------



## LovesYSL

The season finale and interview were some of the lamest things I've ever seen on television. I watched the Teresa and Joe interview with my jaw dropped in disbelief for most of it. If they truly comprehend the severity of the situation then they really are ridiculously full of themselves to go on TV and say all the nonsense that was said. However if they don't understand the charges (at this point I can't tell if I think they do or not) then still it was a ridiculous move because why try to defend something you can't even define? I really hope that this franchise goes the way of DC but knowing Andy Cohen, it won't.


----------



## Stilettolife

LovesYSL said:


> The season finale and interview were some of the lamest things I've ever seen on television. I watched the Teresa and Joe interview with my jaw dropped in disbelief for most of it. If they truly comprehend the severity of the situation then they really are ridiculously full of themselves to go on TV and say all the nonsense that was said. However if they don't understand the charges (at this point I can't tell if I think they do or not) then still it was a ridiculous move because why try to defend something you can't even define? I really hope that this franchise goes the way of DC but knowing Andy Cohen, it won't.


 
I agree.  My question is how do they not know about the charges against them?  If I was being charge with 39 counts of fraud, I would want to know everything.  I don't even know why Andy bothered.  He don't go hard on her on the reunions, so why during the one on one with Juicy Joe?


----------



## GoGlam

I may be wrong, but I believe if you do not understand all your charges then you can somehow declare a mistrial or malpractice.  When the judge asks if they understand it, they have to say yes or they won't proceed.  But I think it may be a tool used to show that they publicly said they don't understand the charges and can have a retrial or something to that extent.


----------



## Bentley1

If they're recasting, then they need to RE CAST, not bring back members from years ago such as Dina.  She didn't add much to the show then and I'd venture to say she'll be a snoozefest next time around.  Too much of her life is off limits and she is very bland and tries to play it safe way too much. Why would she even want to be on the show again?  To hock some product?


----------



## Luvbolide

LovesYSL said:


> The season finale and interview were some of the lamest things I've ever seen on television. I watched the Teresa and Joe interview with my jaw dropped in disbelief for most of it. If they truly comprehend the severity of the situation then they really are ridiculously full of themselves to go on TV and say all the nonsense that was said. However if they don't understand the charges (at this point I can't tell if I think they do or not) then still it was a ridiculous move because why try to defend something you can't even define? I really hope that this franchise goes the way of DC but knowing Andy Cohen, it won't.





I agree - I am sure their attorneys have spent plenty of time trying to explain to those two what the charges are and what evidence the Feds have that support the charges.  I think the entire interview was a display of T&J's own idea of a defense - anyone who has those charges hanging over them and doesn't even mention it to their kids or at least make a contingency plan for what to do in the event things don't go well is an idiot, not a good mother.  (At least in my view)  I wouldn't be surprised to see some clips from the interview admitted at trial, maybe in the penalty phase.  

I am sure their attorneys have repeatedly told them to STFU - but what can the attorneys do?!?  OJ Simpson did the same thing, which is why his first attorneys quit.

This is going to be a very interesting trial...


----------



## pixiejenna

Stilettolife said:


> I read somewhere that Dina possible made a deal to come back to the show, if Jacqueline was fired.
> 
> If that's true, then that is some ..wow, and in the words of my niece - "She's mean"



One of the things they guy was saying was that Dina not only doesn't talk to Caroline which we all know but the same goes for Chris & Jacq too. She doesn't get along with either one or their families. I wouldn't say that she's mean for making a deal like that, if she dosen't get along with them why would she want to be foreced to spend time with them. Bravo wouldn't drop Jacq if she wasn't dead weight Dina isn't that intresting. 



Bentley1 said:


> If they're recasting, then they need to RE CAST, not bring back members from years ago such as Dina.  She didn't add much to the show then and I'd venture to say she'll be a snoozefest next time around.  Too much of her life is off limits and she is very bland and tries to play it safe way too much. Why would she even want to be on the show again?  To hock some product?



IA I like Dina but other than not getting along with Danielle she didn't have a SL she is boring. If anything bring back Danielle she will at least make the show entertaining again. I hope that they do not bring in either of the Kims or Penny I'd prefer someone new.


----------



## AECornell

I thought Dina didn't get along with Jac because Jac was the one who told on Dina for falsifying the documents allowing Lexi to be on the show. Lexi's dad never signed the release, Dina forged his signature and Jac knew. Then Jac told Danielle about it.


----------



## Sassys

*The Real Housewives of New Jersey Reunion: Teresa Giudice Talks Indictment*


The stars of the reality series bring the drama &#8211; and plenty of tears &#8211; when they sit down with Andy Cohen for the season 5 reunion show, which airs Oct. 6 (8 p.m. ET) and Oct. 13 (8 p.m. ET/PT) on Bravo. 

In an exclusive first look at the upcoming two-part special, the cast discusses some of the season&#8217;s most talked about moments, including the status of Teresa Giudice's tumultuous relationship with her brother Joe Gorga and her feelings toward sister-in-law Melissa Gorga. Plus, Dr. V makes an appearance to talk about the outspoken cast's trip to Lake George where they attempted to make amends. 

As far as future plans for who will return next season? There is no official word from Bravo yet, but a source close to the show says to expect major shakeups. 

The network recently announced that Caroline Manzo is filming a pilot for her family&#8217;s own spinoff, _Manzo'd With Children_, sparking rumors of her departure, while there is "definite interest" in a possible return from her estranged sister and original cast mate, Dina Manzo. 

Despite facing 50 years in prison on fraud charges, Giudice is set to return as is Melissa, while Jacqueline Laurita's status is still undecided, according to the source. 

VIDEO= http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20741165,00.html


----------



## Bentley1

^ How is that a "major shakeup in casting?"  So Caroline and Jacqueline may leave in place of Dina, big whoop.  Yawn....


----------



## pixiejenna

How old is Dina's daughter now? I wonder if she's 18 yet, if so that may be another reason why Dina want's to come back now. Because she won't need her ex's permission to have her on the show anymore.


----------



## Stilettolife

pixiejenna said:


> One of the things they guy was saying was that Dina not only doesn't talk to Caroline which we all know but the same goes for Chris & Jacq too. She doesn't get along with either one or their families. I wouldn't say that she's mean for making a deal like that, if she dosen't get along with them why would she want to be foreced to spend time with them. Bravo wouldn't drop Jacq if she wasn't dead weight Dina isn't that intresting.


 
Well, the "she's mean" thing was a joke and although I don't blame her for putting distance between herself and Caroline, Chris, and Jac, I don't really care about that; because I do the same thing with some people in my family.  I do dig what you're saying but if the rumor is true that she told Bravo that she would not come back unless Jac was fired, then that's excuse me for saying some $%^& up crap. 

IMO, Jac as nutty and goofy as she is, was there first and she actually stayed and didn't bow out when the franchise went dark.  Dina dropped out and blamed it on Danielle and then stories would pop up here and there that it was more than Danielle, like the table flip.  She's not consistant at all. Jacqueline is consistant. I mean I like Dina too (I just don't respect her), but lets be honest here, for someone who is so zen, she likes to start crap like anyone else on the show and she plays victim. There was probably some truth to what Danielle was saying about her and the common denominator was Dina in most of the stuff that went down during season 1.  

Also IMO, She doesn't get along with her family, then it's not all their fault, she to blame, as well.  Feuds don't start because of one person or a set group of people.  If she was truly zen, then she would forgive and move on and make a better attempt to get along with her family.  It's ok to keep your distance for your sanity, but not forgiving someone is like a blood-sucking demon and most of the zen people that I know, as well as myself, we forgive because holding on to grudges is negative energy.  

Im going to go get a nice cup of green tea.  No make that an ice tea.  I didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## Stilettolife

pixiejenna said:


> How old is Dina's daughter now? I wonder if she's 18 yet, if so that may be another reason why Dina want's to come back now. Because she won't need her ex's permission to have her on the show anymore.


 
I think she is about 17-18.  I hope they both come back.  Their relationship was so cute.  

I just hope they keep Jac too.


----------



## swags

I thought they were all fun when it started with their shopping, bubbies, and hanging out. Now its not nearly as enjoyable with the pending case on Joe/Tre, recycled family feud that goes in circles and Jersey Shore type of fights with Joe Gorga.


----------



## KathyB

Reunion time!


----------



## LJS58

KathyB said:


> Reunion time!



This should be good. They are all so desparate, that I'm sure they will bring the drama.


----------



## KathyB

Teresa is still in such extreme denial about these charges.  I re-watched WWHL before the reunion started and caught some statements that I missed the first time.  Juicy is all over the place with his lies.  He said he's a citizen, he's not a citizen.  He's a legal resident, a green card holder.  Then, he said I am a legal resident.  He said he does his bookkeeping, then he said attorneys and accountants do his bookkeeping.  Teresa said she doesn't understand all the charges.....sure she does.  She knows exactly what she's been charged with.  So does Joe, but Joe seems to be more worried about the DUI charge than he does about the FEDERAL charges!  These two are beyond insane.


----------



## gr8onteej

These women really need to stay away from or off of social media.


----------



## atlbaggirl

Joe and Teresa are making the terrible mistake of attempting to "pre-try" their case in the court of public opinion.  They have stated that their attorneys have advised them not to discuss the charges; nevertheless they continue to dance around that along with the claim that they do not understand the charges.  These two have federal charges against them; and they happen to be the kind of charges that are not difficult to prove.  When you make a home purchase; you sign your name about 80 times along with providing lots of documents and attesting to the statements being true.

If they are found guilty ... Joe will probably not be surprised; however Teresa will probably respond that others have committed the same act and they got away with it.


----------



## zaara10

Regarding the charges against them, @ the reunion Tre said, "what happened to me could happen to anyone." Umm no. Anyone that lies & cheats on their level, yes maybe. But not anyone innocent who lives their life right.


----------



## lemonaid

Ha, I thought the same thing. Like Joe's and Theresa's legal problems were due to random bad luck. Um, no.


----------



## Longchamp

Teresa looked good on the show, she has really learned to bite her tongue in comparison to prior reunions, but still told some fibs.

Tarzan and Melissa :boxing:--he got a new hair cut, at least he wasn't wearing a hat.

Rosie is so likeable. 

Caroline -- exaggerated childish faces and she needed a better fitting bra w/ her dress, get some support for those babies Caroline. 

Jac looked good, liked her new hair length.


----------



## LJS58

The reunion made me dislike Melissa even more. She wants to continue fighting.

Theresa is sooooo in denial, but in general she bite her tongue more than in previous reunions. I don't think Joe Gorga wants to reconcile with Theresa at all.  I think she does, but is only willing to accept minimal blame. 


Dr. V is a joke, IMO. She acts so much more like a reality tv personality than a psychologist.


----------



## KathyB

LJS58 said:


> The reunion made me dislike Melissa even more. She wants to continue fighting.
> 
> Theresa is sooooo in denial, but in general she bite her tongue more than in previous reunions. I don't think Joe Gorga wants to reconcile with Theresa at all.  I think she does, but is only willing to accept minimal blame.
> 
> 
> Dr. V is a joke, IMO. She acts so much more like a reality tv personality than a psychologist.



She accomplished NOTHING.  

Teresa's denial is laughable.  She's been singing this same song every time she's asked about it, and seems to think this level of fraud could happen to anyone.  Is she REALLY this stupid?


----------



## Michele26

Eating my breakfast, reading what you ladies wrote, and watching the reunion.


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> Regarding the charges against them, @ the reunion Tre said, "what happened to me could happen to anyone." Umm no. Anyone that lies & cheats on their level, yes maybe. But not anyone innocent who lives their life right.






lemonaid said:


> Ha, I thought the same thing. Like Joe's and Theresa's legal problems were due to random bad luck. Um, no.



I'm pretty sure what she meant by this (and didn't want to say it outright) is that everyone on the cast had done the same things she and Joe did but they were the ones that were in trouble.  It's telling that her brother and his wife are keeping their distance.  We already had reports about Caroline & Al, Jac & Chris, as well as Kathy & Richie.


----------



## Stilettolife

gr8onteej said:


> These women really need to stay away from or off of social media.


 
Yep, especially Jacqueline.  I love her but she should stop using that as a vent outlet.


----------



## zaara10

GoGlam said:


> I'm pretty sure what she meant by this (and didn't want to say it outright) is that everyone on the cast had done the same things she and Joe did but they were the ones that were in trouble.  It's telling that her brother and his wife are keeping their distance.  We already had reports about Caroline & Al, Jac & Chris, as well as Kathy & Richie.



Well if that's what she meant then it's pretty sh1tty of her. She's always throwing others under the bus & trying to deflect negative attn away from herself. Just like she did when she said crap about Caroline in her blog. 
I just can't stand ppl like Teresa who take little to no responsibility for their actions & continually blame others for their problems. 
She keeps saying, who's Penny to me? Well you're the one having dinner w/ her as Rosie pointed out. And T knows she can't drop Kim D as a friend like everyone suggests. It's strategic for her. Bully or be bullied. Kim D has a lot of dirt on her.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I'm pretty sure what she meant by this (and didn't want to say it outright) is that everyone on the cast had done the same things she and Joe did but they were the ones that were in trouble.  It's telling that her brother and his wife are keeping their distance.  We already had reports about Caroline & Al, Jac & Chris, as well as Kathy & Richie.



Yep.
After all juicy taught bold joe all that he knows....
All of them had dirty dealings, imo.
And AC is also going after the dead Fat Al SR.
Good times coming....


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Yep.
> After all juicy taught bold joe all that he knows....
> All of them had dirty dealings, imo.
> And AC is also going after the dead Fat Al SR.
> Good times coming....



Totally agree




zaara10 said:


> Well if that's what she meant then it's pretty sh1tty of her. She's always throwing others under the bus & trying to deflect negative attn away from herself. Just like she did when she said crap about Caroline in her blog.
> I just can't stand ppl like Teresa who take little to no responsibility for their actions & continually blame others for their problems.
> She keeps saying, who's Penny to me? Well you're the one having dinner w/ her as Rosie pointed out. And T knows she can't drop Kim D as a friend like everyone suggests. It's strategic for her. Bully or be bullied. Kim D has a lot of dirt on her.



Yes, she should take more responsibility for her actions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Stilettolife said:


> Yep, especially Jacqueline.  I love her but she should stop using that as a vent outlet.



Jacqueline needs to be done with reality tv, too. But, that won't happen because what else would they do for money?


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> Jacqueline needs to be done with reality tv, too. But, that won't happen because what else would they do for money?


 
True dat.  Other than that, the reunion was too boring.  I missed Once Upon a Time and half of Revenge for basically the Teresa and Melissa reunion show.


----------



## Stilettolife

zaara10 said:


> Well if that's what she meant then it's pretty sh1tty of her. She's always throwing others under the bus & trying to deflect negative attn away from herself. Just like she did when she said crap about Caroline in her blog.
> I just can't stand ppl like Teresa who take little to no responsibility for their actions & continually blame others for their problems.
> She keeps saying, who's Penny to me? Well you're the one having dinner w/ her as Rosie pointed out. And T knows she can't drop Kim D as a friend like everyone suggests. It's strategic for her. Bully or be bullied. Kim D has a lot of dirt on her.


 
Amen!  I don't like people like that either.

I actually read her blog and was like seriously you couldn't have told Caroline that face to face.  Teresa needs to learn to own what she did and be done with it.  But she's so stuck in her ways.


----------



## Bentley1

Melissa and Joe have no interest in reconciling with Teresa.  I'm wondering if they think the feud with Teresa keeps them relevant on the show?

Joe Gorga is in complete denial of his rage and anger issues and continued to laugh off all his violent outburts as "that's not really me."  Then laughing and telling Rose "these people think I'm a maniac."  Uh, yah, ya are! 

Melissa came off even more unlikeable on the reunion, if that's even possible. Total lying, pot stirring bish.

Oh, and love how all of a sudden Teresa isn't the only reason they decided to sell their house when last reunion Melissa sobbed that the reason they're moving is to get  away from Teresa and her kids.


----------



## Love4H

Did you hear Joe Gorga saying that he has to go to court because of that Greek guy, the blond's husband?

I wonder about that. Maybe because of that fighting at the Posh 2 store.


----------



## Love4H

Ok, that was easy to find!

http://www.intouchweekly.com/stars/...y-rhonj-sued-joe-gorga-johnny-the-greek-brawl

Joe Gorga Chris Laurita, Jacqueline Laurita and Others Sued For Bloody RHONJ Brawl

As The Real Housewives of New Jersey wraps up its fifth season, legal trouble is just beginning for much of the Bravo cast including Joe Gorga, Jacqueline Laurita, her husband Chris Laurita, Bravo and even Moxie Salon, the business where the brawl took place. There are a total of seven named defendants in the suit. 


While criminal charges resulting from the infamous brawl at Moxie Salon were dismissed in September, In Touch has just learned that a civil lawsuit has been filed on behalf of Johnny "The Greek" Karagiorgis and his wife Penny Karagiorgis. In the suit Johnny claims he was physically attacked by Joe, Jacqueline and Chris. It reads: "John Karagiorgis was unlawfully attacked without warning by Giuseppe (Joe) Gorga, Jacqueline Laurita, and Christopher Laurita. Giuseppe Gorga unlawfully attacked John Karagiorgis by punching him in the face and/or head with a closed fist. Christopher Laurita unlawfully attacked John Karagiorgis by punching him in face and/or head with a closed fist.  Jacqueline Laurita then unlawfully attacked John Karagiorgis by striking him on the head and/or face with a stiletto-type shoe."

The violent physical altercation took place at Moxie Salon, where Kim DePaola's designer dress shop, Posche 2, was holding an event back in March and was featured during a climactic showdown in the recent season finale of RHONJ. 

In the lawsuit, filed in Hackensack, N.J., on Oct. 2, Karagiorgis claims that Bravo producers conspired with the Housewives and their husbands to confront him in order to increase the show's ratings.

The confrontation ultimately led to punches being thrown and, according to the lawsuit, Karagiorgis suffered serious bodily injury at the hands of Melissa's husband, Joe Gorga, as well as Jacqueline Laurita and her husband, Chris.

Court papers obtained exclusively by In Touch name a slew of defendants  many of them not named  in this case. Noticeably missing from the lawsuit is Joe and Teresa Giudice (who have enough legal headaches of their own to deal with).


----------



## LJS58

Bentley1 said:


> Melissa and Joe have no interest in reconciling with Teresa.  I'm wondering if they think the feud with Teresa keeps them relevant on the show?
> 
> Joe Gorga is in complete denial of his rage and anger issues and continued to laugh off all his violent outburts as "that's not really me."  Then laughing and telling Rose "these people think I'm a maniac."  Uh, yah, ya are!
> 
> Melissa came off even more unlikeable on the reunion, if that's even possible. Total lying, pot stirring bish.
> 
> Oh, and love how all of a sudden Teresa isn't the only reason they decided to sell their house when last reunion Melissa sobbed that the reason they're moving is to get  away from Teresa and her kids.



Totally agree!


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Regarding the charges against them, @ the reunion Tre said, "what happened to me could happen to anyone." Umm no. Anyone that lies & cheats on their level, yes maybe. But not anyone innocent who lives their life right.



that is so true!  i can't muster any pity for them.  and it won't happen to me, Tre; i pay my taxes and am not committing any kind of fraud - i stay on the right side of the law.



DC-Cutie said:


> Jacqueline needs to be done with reality tv, too. But, that won't happen because what else would they do for money?



Jaq needs to leave reality TV and focus on what's important, her children.  and she needs to stay off social media outlets.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I noticed at the end of the season, there was a blurb about Jacqueline working on Nicholas' recovery. I didn't realize people could be recovered from autism. 

Somebody school me, please.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm watching the part 1 of the reunion now. I love Jacqs new haircut!


----------



## MAGJES

pixiejenna said:


> I'm watching the part 1 of the reunion now. I love Jacqs new haircut!



I do too! Looks tons better.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I noticed at the end of the season, there was a blurb about Jacqueline working on Nicholas' recovery. I didn't realize people could be recovered from autism.
> 
> Somebody school me, please.


I actually noticed that too....not sure, but maybe it is just a work in progress, with the hope that he will respond favorable to treatment..


----------



## grace04

dc-cutie said:


> i noticed at the end of the season, there was a blurb about jacqueline working on nicholas' recovery.* i didn't realize people could be recovered from autism.*
> 
> somebody school me, please.


 
+1


----------



## SwirlyGirly

My friends who have autistic children and many people in the medical and parenting communities believe that autistic children can be pulled out of autism, bit by bit, with therapy. It is very intense and many parents of autistic children spend nearly every waking hour shuffling the child to and from therapy appointments and working one on one with their child. The hours involved are incredible. I personally have seen it work very well on many children. 



DC-Cutie said:


> I noticed at the end of the season, there was a blurb about Jacqueline working on Nicholas' recovery. I didn't realize people could be recovered from autism.
> 
> Somebody school me, please.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I noticed at the end of the season, there was a blurb about Jacqueline working on Nicholas' recovery. I didn't realize people could be recovered from autism.
> 
> Somebody school me, please.



I'm a school psychologist & work w/ many children with Autism. It's a spectrum disorder so there is a great range of how kids are affected by it. While truthfully there is no cure, there are ways to better cope with it for better life functioning... which is what the "recovery" is about. Many parents want to believe there is a complete cure which is both a hopeful way of thinking as well as a way to set themselves up w/ false hope. Overall though, early intervention is key, so Chris & Jaq are taking the right steps. I only hope they don't overwhelm him with the intensive therapy & sometimes just allow him to be a child who happens to have autism.


----------



## Love Of My Life

zaara10 said:


> I'm a school psychologist & work w/ many children with Autism. It's a spectrum disorder so there is a great range of how kids are affected by it. While truthfully there is no cure, there are ways to better cope with it for better life functioning... which is what the "recovery" is about. Many parents want to believe there is a complete cure which is both a hopeful way of thinking as well as a way to set themselves up w/ false hope. Overall though, early intervention is key, so Chris & Jaq are taking the right steps. I only hope they don't overwhelm him with the intensive therapy & sometimes just allow him to be a child who happens to have autism.


 

   Agree  here...


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> I'm a school psychologist & work w/ many children with Autism. It's a spectrum disorder so there is a great range of how kids are affected by it. While truthfully there is no cure, there are ways to better cope with it for better life functioning... which is what the "recovery" is about. Many parents want to believe there is a complete cure which is both a hopeful way of thinking as well as a way to set themselves up w/ false hope. Overall though, early intervention is key, so Chris & Jaq are taking the right steps. I only hope they don't overwhelm him with the intensive therapy & sometimes just allow him to be a child who happens to have autism.



Thanks for your input. I wonder if some parents are grasping for anything a change and doing everything the can, instead of just letting their child live with autism. I imagine its  draining after a while.


----------



## Stilettolife

zaara10 said:


> Regarding the charges against them, @ the reunion Tre said, "what happened to me could happen to anyone." Umm no. Anyone that lies & cheats on their level, yes maybe. But not anyone innocent who lives their life right.


 
She act like people are getting randomly choosen to commit tax fraud and other counts of fraud and being prosecuted for it.  

Sure, Teresa keep living in neverland.  She knew what she was doing. She needs to learn the art of owning up to her mistakes.


----------



## Stilettolife

This reunion kinda blows.  It's basically the Teresa and Melissa recap.  They are the main characters and the rest are recurring in at least 3 or 4 episodes.  

I think this may actually truly be my last season.


----------



## Goldfox

Love4H said:


> Ok, that was easy to find!
> 
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/stars/...y-rhonj-sued-joe-gorga-johnny-the-greek-brawl
> 
> Joe Gorga Chris Laurita, Jacqueline Laurita and Others Sued For Bloody RHONJ Brawl
> 
> As The Real Housewives of New Jersey wraps up its fifth season, legal trouble is just beginning for much of the Bravo cast including Joe Gorga, Jacqueline Laurita, her husband Chris Laurita, Bravo and even Moxie Salon, the business where the brawl took place. There are a total of seven named defendants in the suit.
> 
> 
> While criminal charges resulting from the infamous brawl at Moxie Salon were dismissed in September, In Touch has just learned that a civil lawsuit has been filed on behalf of Johnny "The Greek" Karagiorgis and his wife Penny Karagiorgis. In the suit Johnny claims he was physically attacked by Joe, Jacqueline and Chris. It reads: "John Karagiorgis was unlawfully attacked without warning by Giuseppe (Joe) Gorga, Jacqueline Laurita, and Christopher Laurita. Giuseppe Gorga unlawfully attacked John Karagiorgis by punching him in the face and/or head with a closed fist. Christopher Laurita unlawfully attacked John Karagiorgis by punching him in face and/or head with a closed fist.  Jacqueline Laurita then unlawfully attacked John Karagiorgis by striking him on the head and/or face with a stiletto-type shoe."
> 
> The violent physical altercation took place at Moxie Salon, where Kim DePaola's designer dress shop, Posche 2, was holding an event back in March and was featured during a climactic showdown in the recent season finale of RHONJ.
> 
> In the lawsuit, filed in Hackensack, N.J., on Oct. 2, Karagiorgis claims that Bravo producers conspired with the Housewives and their husbands to confront him in order to increase the show's ratings.
> 
> The confrontation ultimately led to punches being thrown and, according to the lawsuit, Karagiorgis suffered serious bodily injury at the hands of Melissa's husband, Joe Gorga, as well as Jacqueline Laurita and her husband, Chris.
> 
> Court papers obtained exclusively by In Touch name a slew of defendants  many of them not named  in this case. Noticeably missing from the lawsuit is Joe and Teresa Giudice (who have enough legal headaches of their own to deal with).


Oooh, that's why Bravo didn't show any actual footage from the throw-down? (I couldn't make much of it at least)


----------



## Stilettolife

Love4H said:


> Ok, that was easy to find!
> 
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/stars/...y-rhonj-sued-joe-gorga-johnny-the-greek-brawl
> 
> Joe Gorga Chris Laurita, Jacqueline Laurita and Others Sued For Bloody RHONJ Brawl
> 
> As The Real Housewives of New Jersey wraps up its fifth season, legal trouble is just beginning for much of the Bravo cast including Joe Gorga, Jacqueline Laurita, her husband Chris Laurita, Bravo and even Moxie Salon, the business where the brawl took place. There are a total of seven named defendants in the suit.
> 
> 
> While criminal charges resulting from the infamous brawl at Moxie Salon were dismissed in September, In Touch has just learned that a civil lawsuit has been filed on behalf of Johnny "The Greek" Karagiorgis and his wife Penny Karagiorgis. In the suit Johnny claims he was physically attacked by Joe, Jacqueline and Chris. It reads: "John Karagiorgis was unlawfully attacked without warning by Giuseppe (Joe) Gorga, Jacqueline Laurita, and Christopher Laurita. Giuseppe Gorga unlawfully attacked John Karagiorgis by punching him in the face and/or head with a closed fist. Christopher Laurita unlawfully attacked John Karagiorgis by punching him in face and/or head with a closed fist. Jacqueline Laurita then unlawfully attacked John Karagiorgis by striking him on the head and/or face with a stiletto-type shoe."
> 
> The violent physical altercation took place at Moxie Salon, where Kim DePaola's designer dress shop, Posche 2, was holding an event back in March and was featured during a climactic showdown in the recent season finale of RHONJ.
> 
> In the lawsuit, filed in Hackensack, N.J., on Oct. 2, Karagiorgis claims that Bravo producers conspired with the Housewives and their husbands to confront him in order to increase the show's ratings.
> 
> The confrontation ultimately led to punches being thrown and, according to the lawsuit, Karagiorgis suffered serious bodily injury at the hands of Melissa's husband, Joe Gorga, as well as Jacqueline Laurita and her husband, Chris.
> 
> Court papers obtained exclusively by In Touch name a slew of defendants  many of them not named  in this case. Noticeably missing from the lawsuit is Joe and Teresa Giudice (who have enough legal headaches of their own to deal with).


 
Why am I not surprise by this?  People can't go fight everybody and not expect some type of retaliation.  However, Chris and Jac thought that Big Pun aka Johnny the Greek was talking smack about their kid.


----------



## Stilettolife

Goldfox said:


> Oooh, that's why Bravo didn't show any actual footage from the throw-down? (I couldn't make much of it at least)


 
I know.  They got me thinking that the camera man had fallen down.  

But seriously, these fights that they have on NJ are not good.


----------



## Stilettolife

Bravo should do the following for NJ and maybe the rest. 

1) Bravo need to cut Kim D and her fashion shows/openings.  Satan don processed that business, lol 

2) Put in the casts contract to refrain from all social media.  They clearly suck at it.  Some more than others.  

3) Do some background checks.  

4) No more family.  No one can be related.  Not sisters, sisters in laws, cousins, etc.  In fact, no husbands.

5) If they are going to put one or 2 hubbies on the reunion, add all of them, including Al.  

6) Stop the ganging up on one person.  This aint elementary school.  (Sorry, I just had a flashback) 

7) Replace Andy with the reunion hosting.  I need Wendy Williams or Steve Harvey to ask some questions that isn't watered down or sugarcoated or bias.  I want to know all the nitty gritty.


----------



## limom

Stilettolife said:


> Bravo should do the following for NJ and maybe the rest.
> 
> 1) Bravo need to cut Kim D and her fashion shows/openings.  Satan don processed that business, lol
> 
> 2) Put in the casts contract to refrain from all social media.  They clearly suck at it.  Some more than others.
> 
> 3) Do some background checks.
> 
> 4) No more family.  No one can be related.  Not sisters, sisters in laws, cousins, etc.  In fact, no husbands.
> 
> 5) If they are going to put one or 2 hubbies on the reunion, add all of them, including Al.
> 
> 6) Stop the ganging up on one person.  This aint elementary school.  (Sorry, I just had a flashback)
> 
> 7) Replace Andy with the reunion hosting.  I need Wendy Williams or Steve Harvey to ask some questions that isn't watered down or sugarcoated or bias.  I want to know all the nitty gritty.


Steve freakin Harvey?
No thank you ma'am!
Now old Radio WW. YES!!!!!
Bring on the mess.
They can even do PPV.


----------



## Stilettolife

limom said:


> Steve freakin Harvey?
> No thank you ma'am!
> Now old Radio WW. YES!!!!!
> Bring on the mess.
> They can even do PPV.


 
LOL...you crack me up Limon!


----------



## pixiejenna

IA it's weird that both Joes were the only husbands on the reunion. We know Juicy is there so he & Tree can try to milk more sympathy from their fans from the "unfair" charges against them. And maybe they get two paychecks instead of one since they both did the show and we know how badly they need the money. Still not sure why Tarzan is there other than the fact that he's pretty much tethered to Mel.


----------



## rockhollow

Another reunion that could have been half the length. Way too much time going over the Tre and Missy fight. We've seen and heard all the points so many times already.

I agree with others, Missy came off as really unlikeable on the reunion. I guess all the fuss about the content of her book hadn't come when they were doing the reunion. Otherwise I'm sure mAndy would have say about it.

Poor Caroline - that dress was terrible on her - not a good look.
I wonder if she already knew she was getting a spin-off, she did seem a bit smug. She seemed to think she was the physiologist, analyzing to other women's problems.

Love, love the Rosie and Juicy Joe Show!  Bravo, give us that spin-off please.


----------



## Stilettolife

pixiejenna said:


> IA it's weird that both Joes *were the only husbands on the reunion. We know Juicy is there so he & Tree can try to milk more sympathy from their fans from the "unfair" charges against them.* And maybe they get two paychecks instead of one since they both did the show and we know how badly they need the money. Still not sure why Tarzan is there other than the fact that he's pretty much tethered to Mel.


 
You know I didn't even think about this, but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> Another reunion that could have been half the length. Way too much time going over the Tre and Missy fight. We've seen and heard all the points so many times already.
> 
> I agree with others, Missy came off as really unlikeable on the reunion. I guess all the fuss about the content of her book hadn't come when they were doing the reunion. Otherwise I'm sure mAndy would have say about it.
> 
> Poor Caroline - that dress was terrible on her - not a good look.
> I wonder if she already knew she was getting a spin-off, she did seem a bit smug. She seemed to think she was the physiologist, analyzing to other women's problems.
> 
> Love, love the Rosie and Juicy Joe Show!  Bravo, give us that spin-off please.



This definitely had to be filmed before the Me'ls book fiasco happened.

I wouldn't be surprised if Caroline was already working on her spin off when this was taped. However Caroline has always come off as smug too me she acts like her sh!t dosen;t stink and that she has all the awnsers. 

I didn't know Joe & Rosie had a web show until this reunion! ITA that would be a spin off I'd actually watch.


----------



## lemonaid

What's the book fiasco this time? I haven't heard anything about Melissa's book.


----------



## rockhollow

lemonaid said:


> What's the book fiasco this time? I haven't heard anything about Melissa's book.



The interview with Melissa and Joe talking about the released passages in the book. I think lots of the rag mags were also carrying articles about the book - last week.


----------



## Nahreen

I'm watching the last episode before the reunion. I don't understand how you can be bankrupt and still have two big houses? I don't think it would not be possible here in our country. Can someone please explain how this is possible in the US?


----------



## tamshac77

Stilettolife said:


> Bravo should do the following for NJ and maybe the rest.
> 
> 1) Bravo need to cut Kim D and her fashion shows/openings.  Satan don processed that business, lol
> 
> 2) Put in the casts contract to refrain from all social media.  They clearly suck at it.  Some more than others.
> 
> 3) Do some background checks.
> 
> 4) No more family.  No one can be related.  Not sisters, sisters in laws, cousins, etc.  In fact, no husbands.
> 
> 5) If they are going to put one or 2 hubbies on the reunion, add all of them, including Al.
> 
> 6) Stop the ganging up on one person.  This aint elementary school.  (Sorry, I just had a flashback)
> 
> *7) Replace Andy with the reunion hosting.  I need Wendy Williams or Steve Harvey to ask some questions that isn't watered down or sugarcoated or bias.  I want to know all the nitty gritty.[*
> 
> Lol! I agree - especially with #7.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> I'm watching the last episode before the reunion. I don't understand how you can be bankrupt and still have two big houses? I don't think it would not be possible here in our country. Can someone please explain how this is possible in the US?



Yes, it is possible to keep your homestead in bankruptcy.
Once again depending upon which states you reside in, some of your personal  assets are protected in bankruptcy court.
For instances, Florida protects pensions, 401 k and your main residence from creditors.
As for  the Guidices, they try to hide assets and made false declarations both on their mortgages applications and on the bankruptcy papers. A big 

In addition, the Guidice filed before changes in the Law.
Yes, it is quite different from my country too.
In addition, there is now zero stigma in filing for bankruptcy.
I have neighbors who have lived in a house that they could never afford in the first place for YEARS!!!!!!!
Between bankruptcy protection and foreclosure proceedings taking forever in the state of New York, the fronting is easy......
Here is a simple link that explain the basics:
http://www.bankruptcy-101.com


----------



## Nahreen

limom said:


> Yes, it is possible to keep your homestead in bankruptcy.
> Once again depending upon which states you reside in, some of your personal  assets are protected in bankruptcy court.
> For instances, Florida protects pensions, 401 k and your main residence from creditors.
> As for  the Guidices, they try to hide assets and made false declarations both on their mortgages applications and on the bankruptcy papers. A big
> 
> In addition, the Guidice filed before changes in the Law.
> Yes, it is quite different from my country too.
> In addition, there is now zero stigma in filing for bankruptcy.
> I have neighbors who have lived in a house that they could never afford in the first place for YEARS!!!!!!!
> Between bankruptcy protection and foreclosure proceedings taking forever in the state of New York, the fronting is easy......
> Here is a simple link that explain the basics:
> http://www.bankruptcy-101.com



Thanks. It is strange that Florida protects peoples houses from the creditors. Why should the creditors go without the money that is owed to them while the person owing the money still can live in their home, especially if it is one that is worth a lot of money. 

We have something in our country where you can get your petsonal debts removed by the government.  It means your creditors have no claim on you any more. However, if this do occur, you have to live on minimum money for a long period of time afterwards. So it would not be possible to carry designer goods or drive Mercedes SUV etc. I also think you need special circumstances before the government would issue such a thing. I personally can't understand how the government can allow that at all, some kind of payment plan should be issued.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> Thanks. It is strange that Florida protects peoples houses from the creditors. Why should the creditors go without the money that is owed to them while the person owing the money still can live in their home, especially if it is one that is worth a lot of money.
> 
> We have something in our country where you can get your petsonal debts removed by the government.  It means your creditors have no claim on you any more. However, if this do occur, you have to live on minimum money for a long period of time afterwards. So it would not be possible to carry designer goods or drive Mercedes SUV etc. I also think you need special circumstances before the government would issue such a thing. I personally can't understand how the government can allow that at all, some kind of payment plan should be issued.



It is changing in the USA too which is why the Giudice filed when they did.
My neighbors' children drive BMW.
The parents have even more upscale cars
And she is dripping in designers duds....
Her jewelry alone could put our entire street thru colleges....
They have properties in Florida too.
And of course, their cars are registered there....
I live in a neighborhood quite comparable to the Guidices so nothing surprises me anymore...

Sweden is a small country so it is easier to keep track on everybody IMO.
Plus people are conditionned differently.


----------



## Nahreen

limom said:


> It is changing in the USA too which is why the Giudice filed when they did.
> My neighbors' children drive BMW.
> The parents have even more upscale cars
> And she is dripping in designers duds....
> Her jewelry alone could put our entire street thru colleges....
> They have properties in Florida too.
> And of course, their cars are registered there....
> I live in a neighborhood quite comparable to the Guidices so nothing surprises me anymore...
> 
> Sweden is a small country so it is easier to keep track on everybody IMO.
> Plus people are conditionned differently.



Yes we all have our social security number. Without it it is impossible to exist. It is needed for everything!! It also means we can be tracked (at least as long we live in this country). Everybody here gets education, hospital care etc for free. The cost we pay is that few of us can afford a BMW at the age of 18, designer goods etc. Thay is the downside of our high taxes and the more you earn the more tax you pay. On the other hand university is free so anyone with a brain can get a good degree and decent job.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> Yes we all have our social security number. Without it it is impossible to exist. It is needed for everything!! It also means we can be tracked (at least as long we live in this country). Everybody here gets education, hospital care etc for free. The cost we pay is that few of us can afford a BMW at the age of 18, designer goods etc. Thay is the downside of our high taxes and the more you earn the more tax you pay. On the other hand university is free so anyone with a brain can get a good degree and decent job.



I never said the cars were paid for


----------



## swags

They didn't go through with the bankruptcy. Didn't they drop it due to it being fraudulent and they thought they wouldn't get in trouble?


----------



## Michele26

When Joe Gorga told that story about Gabriela I was in tears. :cry: Those little girls must be so scared.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> They didn't go through with the bankruptcy. Didn't they drop it due to it being fraudulent and they thought they wouldn't get in trouble?



this is what i remember too.


----------



## KrysGirl

I think Tre started some of the stuff about Mel BUT I must say that it seems Mel can't take any comments about herself. She always seems to say it's Tre making it up! She probably thinks Tre started the whole book fiasco thing.

I'm certainly not saying Tre is innocent. Far from it. I just think Mel needs to get over herself. I really liked her at first, not so sure now. They are allowed to talk about Joe & Tre and their marriage but any discussion on Joe & Mel is off limits  

Rosie and Juicy Joe


----------



## limom

swags said:


> They didn't go through with the bankruptcy. Didn't they drop it due to it being fraudulent and they thought they wouldn't get in trouble?



You are probably right.
Joe looked dismal tonight.
He knows that he is about to "go away".
I hope this show is cancelled. 
Watching tonight was depressing as heck and any doubt that those people are not mobbed up when out the window....
Albert sr was assassinated because he was a boss or underboss. (?) and the restaurant was money laundering.
Caroline is Carmella. Period.
Damn I only like Rosie at this point.
Melissa crying crocodile tears and Teresa and juicy still protecting the dumb brother.
Teresa will be fine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Caroline doesn't want to investigate Tre and Joe's charges, but she was all Inspecor Gadget investigating Danielle.


----------



## KathyB

The past three seasons' reunions have been replicas of each other.  This one is no different.  It wouldn't hurt my feelings if RH of NJ goes away after this season.


----------



## swags

KathyB said:


> The past three seasons' reunions have been replicas of each other.  This one is no different.  It wouldn't hurt my feelings if RH of NJ goes away after this season.


 
The show certainly lost its fun vibe. Although Juicy and Rosy are fun together. I am proud of Rosie for quitting smoking, she looked good.


----------



## zaara10

Call me cruel & heartless... but it is really really hard for me to feel bad for tre & joe. They brought this on themselves. They are paying the consequences for their wrongdoings. 
I do however feel bad for their daughters. I feel bad that they have selfish, immoral, cheating, liars for parents & they have to go through this...
Just being honest about how I feel.


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> So Caroline doesn't want to investigate Tre and Joe's charges, but she was all Inspecor Gadget investigating Danielle.



I feel like Caroline is pleading the 5th on Tree & Joe like she knows more than she's letting on. I think she want's to keep her distance from this train wreck waiting to happen because she doesn't want to get dragged into it.


----------



## shortsweetness

zaara10 said:


> Call me cruel & heartless... but it is really really hard for me to feel bad for tre & joe. They brought this on themselves. They are paying the consequences for their wrongdoings.
> I do however feel bad for their daughters. I feel bad that they have selfish, immoral, cheating, liars for parents & they have to go through this...
> Just being honest about how I feel.



10000% agree. They have been shady from season 1. They thumbed their nose at authorities when they "innocently" paid for everything in cash, decided against filing for bankruptcy, drove with someone else's license, and now their current problems. They have had numerous chances to get their sh!t together, but continue to be morons.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Call me cruel & heartless... but it is really really hard for me to feel bad for tre & joe. They brought this on themselves. They are paying the consequences for their wrongdoings.
> I do however feel bad for their daughters. I feel bad that they have selfish, immoral, cheating, liars for parents & they have to go through this...
> Just being honest about how I feel.



I'm right along with you. When she said she didn't know why this was happening, I was screaming 'bish because you didn't pay the IRS!! That's why. Don't play stupid"


----------



## Cherrasaki

DC-Cutie said:


> So Caroline doesn't want to investigate Tre and Joe's charges, but she was all Inspecor Gadget investigating Danielle.



Caroline was really out for blood with Danielle. She can't really say anything about Tre and Joe now because she doesn't want to get involved in their troubles and if she were to start in on them by getting on her high horse she'll just come off looking like the hypocritical jerk we all know she really is.


----------



## KrysGirl

zaara10 said:


> Call me cruel & heartless... but it is really really hard for me to feel bad for tre & joe. They brought this on themselves. They are paying the consequences for their wrongdoings.
> I do however feel bad for their daughters. I feel bad that they have selfish, immoral, cheating, liars for parents & they have to go through this...
> Just being honest about how I feel.



+1 Poor girls


----------



## limom

Cherrasaki said:


> Caroline was really out for blood with Danielle. She can't really say anything about Tre and Joe now because she doesn't want to get involved in their troubles and if she were to start in on them by getting on her high horse she'll just come off looking like the hypocritical jerk we all know she really is.



Plus Teresa knows the whole truth.
It was harsh when Teresa was asking Caroline to validate her and Caroline refused to.
The little speech she made about the Kerik said it all...... 
They are all dirty except for Rosie. But she too knows everything....
The kids know too..
I wonder if Caroline's kids are in already.
I was actually surprised at Andy's line of questionning and his persistence especially about Al.
As far as Danielle, they picked on her but when she was on wwhl she laid it down and said that they that they were all criminals the truth was spoken out of the "prostitution whRe mouth"
Danielle  actually paid for whatever she did and now Juicy Joe is about too as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Rosie is dirty too


----------



## KathyB

zaara10 said:


> Call me cruel & heartless... but it is really really hard for me to feel bad for tre & joe. They brought this on themselves. They are paying the consequences for their wrongdoings.
> I do however feel bad for their daughters. I feel bad that they have selfish, immoral, cheating, liars for parents & they have to go through this...
> Just being honest about how I feel.



I agree with this post.  Everything they're going through has happened because of their overwhelming desire to have more than everyone else.  And Teresa's constant denial that she knew nothing about their finances is the biggest crock of BS ever spewed on this show.  FYI, Teresa:  the Federal Government doesn't "make up" charges against people because they have nothing better to do.  I'm curious as to what they'll do with Juicy, though.  I feel sure Teresa will get probation because of the girls, but Juicy's another story.  

The girls will probably have to be home schooled now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tre and joe are perfect examples of: it is for the love of money that is the root of all evil.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Call me cruel & heartless... but it is really really hard for me to feel bad for tre & joe. They brought this on themselves. They are paying the consequences for their wrongdoings.
> I do however feel bad for their daughters. I feel bad that they have selfish, immoral, cheating, liars for parents & they have to go through this...
> Just being honest about how I feel.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> I'm right along with you. When she said she didn't know why this was happening, I was screaming 'bish because you didn't pay the IRS!! That's why. Don't play stupid"


 


KathyB said:


> I agree with this post. Everything they're going through has happened because of their overwhelming desire to have more than everyone else. And Teresa's constant denial that she knew nothing about their finances is the biggest crock of BS ever spewed on this show. FYI, Teresa: the Federal Government doesn't "make up" charges against people because they have nothing better to do. I'm curious as to what they'll do with Juicy, though. I feel sure Teresa will get probation because of the girls, but Juicy's another story.
> 
> The girls will probably have to be home schooled now.


 

i agree with y'all.

i don't have any sympathy for Joe or Teresa, they brought them on themselves.  they lied on legal documents and tried to defraud the government.  the government isn't going after them for no reason or just because they are "famous."  they have been indicted because they broke many laws.  while i do think Teresa will get probabtion i personally think they should both do time.  i feel sorry for the girls but i feel very strongly that Teresa and Joe should pay for what they've done, they have no remorse and obviously still feel entitled.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm right along with you. When she said she didn't know why this was happening, I was screaming 'bish because you didn't pay the IRS!! That's why. Don't play stupid"


 I know me too! Tre just always thinks she is the most persecuted person. Funny how she keeps saying how strong she is yet her feelings are crushed if anyone breaths the wrong way.


----------



## cjy

zaara10 said:


> Call me cruel & heartless... but it is really really hard for me to feel bad for tre & joe. They brought this on themselves. They are paying the consequences for their wrongdoings.
> I do however feel bad for their daughters. I feel bad that they have selfish, immoral, cheating, liars for parents & they have to go through this...
> Just being honest about how I feel.


 I am right there with ya.


----------



## limom

cjy said:


> I know me too! Tre just always thinks she is the most persecuted person. Funny how she keeps saying how strong she is yet her feelings are crushed if anyone breaths the wrong way.



When she said "I was hurt that Caroline called me superficial" I was like what????
How is she going to cope and survive in jail????
And for real, she has to know that taxes are due every year!?????!!!!!
They are the most entitled and moronic criminals out there.
At least, Caroline lies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Not trying to be mean, but I do think Tre has some sort of mental issue.  Everything anybody says to her or about her, if they aren't kissing her azz, is a problem.  But she has absolutely no qualms about saying whatever she feels about everybody else.


----------



## cjy

dc-cutie said:


> not trying to be mean, but i do think tre has some sort of mental issue.  Everything anybody says to her or about her, if they aren't kissing her azz, is a problem.  But she has absolutely no qualms about saying whatever she feels about everybody else.


 bingo!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I also thought this reunion show was a snooze, but so thankful it was only 2 parts!


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Not trying to be mean, but I do think Tre has some sort of mental issue.  Everything anybody says to her or about her, if they aren't kissing her azz, is a problem.  But she has absolutely no qualms about saying whatever she feels about everybody else.



I think you're right. She's a little slow & might just have a learning disability like a processing disorder. She comes off as narcissistic too even though she has underlying insecurity issues...

I seriously could never be her friend & I'm surprised Jaq opened up their friendship again (i guess crazy is as crazy does!). Tre's that friend u can't say sh!t to, but constantly talks sh!t about you & others. Those friends are toxic!


----------



## DC-Cutie

One other thing, I noticed that a running theme: they all claim to be friends, but what kind of friend doesn't ask about what's going on in each other's lives?  They all kept saying "but we don't talk about this or that"

I mean if my friend was facing federal prison time I'd want to know "WTF is going on with you?"  

They are a strange bunch and basically bow down to Tre. I think Kathy said about 6 words the whole 2 shows. Her time is running out as a housewife.


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> One other thing, I noticed that a running theme: they all claim to be friends, but what kind of friend doesn't ask about what's going on in each other's lives?  They all kept saying "but we don't talk about this or that"
> aif my friend was facing federal prison time I'd want to know "WTF is going on with you?"
> 
> They are a strange bunch and basically bow down to Tre. I think Kathy said about 6 words the whole 2 shows. Her time is running out as a housewife.


 

Just think they are all in denial... Carolyn doesn't ask what the 39 counts
are about?? Who is she kidding here?? She probably knows more than
Joe & Tre do, IYKWIM

It is a little over the top all of their responses.. Address this issue
realistically & intelligently instead of dunno ...

What is the back up plan that they all have for Tre & Joe should they
go to prison...which seems likely..


----------



## Michele26

hotshot said:


> Just think they are all in denial... Carolyn doesn't ask what the 39 counts
> are about?? Who is she kidding here?? She probably knows more than
> Joe & Tre do, IYKWIM
> 
> It is a little over the top all of their responses.. Address this issue
> realistically & intelligently instead of dunno ...
> 
> *What is the back up plan that they all have for Tre & Joe should they
> go to prison...which seems likely..*




I hope they are all there for the kids in every way possible. Those girls are going to need a lot of love and support. Teresa looks numb to me, she must be going through hell with worry. Her punishment started already.


----------



## pursegrl12

U&#322;


----------



## rockhollow

I don't think Tre will do time, but Juicy will. And Tre will work it into her career. Look how proud Victoria was of being a long suffering wife of a criminal, that she turned into her career, when she was at lunch with Tre.

Will she be able to keep the family home? I'm Canadian so don't know much US law.
She can certainly support the family now with her cookbooks.
Maybe even a new line of books in relationships - 'Life When One Partner is Away' - LOL.


----------



## GoGlam

rockhollow said:


> I don't think Tre will do time, but Juicy will. And Tre will work it into her career. Look how proud Victoria was of being a long suffering wife of a criminal, that she turned into her career, when she was at lunch with Tre.
> 
> Will she be able to keep the family home? I'm Canadian so don't know much US law.
> She can certainly support the family now with her cookbooks.
> Maybe even a new line of books in relationships - 'Life When One Partner is Away' - LOL.



Victoria is the daughter of one of this country's most notorious mafia bosses.  She grew up in that environment.. I would argue she doesn't really know anything different.  She didn't take it and run with it because her husband was a criminal.. It was always her life, unfortunately


----------



## KrysGirl

rockhollow said:


> I don't think Tre will do time, but Juicy will. And Tre will work it into her career. Look how proud Victoria was of being a long suffering wife of a criminal, that she turned into her career, when she was at lunch with Tre.
> 
> Will she be able to keep the family home? I'm Canadian so don't know much US law.
> She can certainly support the family now with her cookbooks.
> *Maybe even a new line of books in relationships - 'Life When One Partner is Away' - LOL.*



LOL!! I thought of this book from The Simpsons 

simpsonswiki.com/w/images/9/94/When_Daddy_Does_Hard_Time.png


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Victoria is the daughter of one of this country's most notorious mafia bosses.  She grew up in that environment.. I would argue she doesn't really know anything different.  She didn't take it and run with it because her husband was a criminal.. It was always her life, unfortunately



And those morons from NJ are any different?
They are just at different echelons on the criminal ladder but they all are criminals nevertheless.
Look at Teresa's face when Caroline is talking about the day they found her FIL.
She knows the deal.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Caroline is a liar. What woman doesn't want to know what happened to her deceased father-in-law?  Oh  I know, a woman that already knows how he died!


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> One other thing, I noticed that a running theme: they all claim to be friends, but what kind of friend doesn't ask about what's going on in each other's lives? They all kept saying "but we don't talk about this or that"
> 
> I mean if my friend was facing federal prison time I'd want to know "WTF is going on with you?"
> 
> They are a strange bunch and basically bow down to Tre. I think Kathy said about 6 words the whole 2 shows. Her time is running out as a housewife.


 
I thought Jacqueline did that last year on the patio with Teresa.  She asked abeit on tv, lol, but she did try.  Teresa wasn't haven't it.  

I would be worried if my friends didn't ask me, because then I would wonder if they were truly my friends to begin with.


----------



## Stilettolife

zaara10 said:


> Call me cruel & heartless... but it is really really hard for me to feel bad for tre & joe. They brought this on themselves. They are paying the consequences for their wrongdoings.
> I do however feel bad for their daughters. I feel bad that they have selfish, immoral, cheating, liars for parents & they have to go through this...
> Just being honest about how I feel.


 
Oh I agree. I don't feel sorry for them at all. I feel bad for the kids, but that's it. 



pixiejenna said:


> I feel like Caroline is pleading the 5th on Tree & Joe like she knows more than she's letting on. I think she want's to keep her distance from this train wreck waiting to happen because she doesn't want to get dragged into it.


 
I think so too. Especially since she considered Teresa and Joe like family during those first 2 seasons, so who knows who shared what. 



shortsweetness said:


> 10000% agree. They have been shady from season 1. They thumbed their nose at authorities when they "innocently" paid for everything in cash, decided against filing for bankruptcy, drove with someone else's license, and now their current problems. They have had numerous chances to get their sh!t together, but continue to be morons.


 
I agree, especially since the federal government don't just pull stuff up, so Joe and Teresa needs to just own it and deal with it and face reality, because they are not special. People go to jail everyday for doing what they do and they think that they can get off scot free. No way.

I'm so glad this season is over.  I may watch next season if Dina is on just out of curiousity, but other than that, the show sucks now.


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Caroline is a liar. What woman doesn't want to know what happened to her deceased father-in-law?  Oh  I know, a woman that already knows how he died!



Of course she knows how he died!  She's always known!  Regardless of whether she'll admit it, she's been in the "family" ever since she accepted Al's marriage proposal.


----------



## swags

Dina returns along with 3 new cast members. 

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/dina-manz...ives-jersey-season-6-171000544-us-weekly.html


----------



## Bentley1

Ugh! Yawnnnnn! Dina is so pointless. Nothing else worked out for her, so she's coming back to bore the viewers to death again.

Glad they added 3 other new cast members though. The cast is beyond stale.


----------



## pixiejenna

I am interested about the 3 new cast members and who they are "friends" with. Since none of the names look familiar all I can say is thank goodness they did not make one of the Kims a permanent cast member. With the addition of 4 people to the show I wonder if that means Jacq is officially out?


----------



## Love4H

http://starcasm.net/archives/248002

Pictures and info n the new cast members - the twins Napolitano!


----------



## Florasun

Bustle has YouTube of Nancy Grace on WWHL. She thinks Bonnie and Clyde Guidice are going to do time.


----------



## Nahreen

Love4H said:


> http://starcasm.net/archives/248002
> 
> Pictures and info n the new cast members - the twins Napolitano!



Are there mainly Italians/decendants of Italians living in NJ? The names sound like that also for the new crew.


----------



## Florasun

Sorry - here is the link for WWHL segment with Nancy Grace.

http://www.bustle.com/articles/7815...ely-go-to-jail-finally-gives-us-the-real-talk


----------



## Michele26

Nahreen said:


> Are there mainly Italians/decendants of Italians living in NJ? The names sound like that also for the new crew.



My great-grandparents came from Italy around 1900. The Italians settled in NJ, NY, & to a lesser extent in PA. All came through Ellis Island and put their mark on so many great institutions. They embraced America like so many others who come here from other countries. What makes America great is "freedom."  To answer your question, yes, there are still a great many Americans living in NJ of Italian descent. 

ETA: I went to high school with a Napolitano.


----------



## Nahreen

Michele26 said:


> My great-grandparents came from Italy around 1900. The Italians settled in NJ, NY, & to a lesser extent in PA. All came through Ellis Island and put their mark on so many great institutions. They embraced America like so many others who come here from other countries. What makes America great is "freedom."  To answer your question, yes, there are still a great many Americans living in NJ of Italian descent.
> 
> ETA: I went to high school with a Napolitano.



Thanks. Now I understand, BRAVO seem to have focused around Italian decendants in the NJ show. Do you know if most decendants feel like Italian or American? I met some people in Mexico, they lived in Dallas and were born there but their parants were from India, the felt Indian and not American. It was strange for me. I am adopted and came as a baby to Swedish family, and I feel Swedish and no connection to my native land.


----------



## grace04

Florasun said:


> Sorry - here is the link for WWHL segment with Nancy Grace.
> 
> http://www.bustle.com/articles/7815...ely-go-to-jail-finally-gives-us-the-real-talk



Love the way she deals with Andy!  He actually looked scared of her!


----------



## Florasun

grace04 said:


> Love the way she deals with Andy!  He actually looked scared of her!



He did!  And shocked - like "OMG they really did commit a crime?!?" It was hilarious.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> Thanks. Now I understand, BRAVO seem to have focused around Italian decendants in the NJ show. Do you know if most decendants feel like Italian or American? I met some people in Mexico, they lived in Dallas and were born there but their parants were from India, the felt Indian and not American. It was strange for me. I am adopted and came as a baby to Swedish family, and I feel Swedish and no connection to my native land.



Italian American consider themselves American but they keep some Italian traditions.
Especially during the big Holidays, Christmas, san genaro and of course Columbus Day.
In my neighborhood, most speak Italian as well.
It depends how far removed they are from the original person who immigrated.


----------



## Michele26

Nahreen said:


> Thanks. Now I understand, BRAVO seem to have focused around Italian decendants in the NJ show. Do you know if most decendants feel like Italian or American? I met some people in Mexico, they lived in Dallas and were born there but their parants were from India, the felt Indian and not American. It was strange for me. I am adopted and came as a baby to Swedish family, and I feel Swedish and no connection to my native land.




  Italians consider themselves Americans, while still keeping Italian traditions.  Sunday gravy, fish on Christmas Eve, Italian Festivals honoring saints are a few of the traditions passed on from one generation to the next. 

  Bravo likes drama in all their Housewives series, and this NJ group was made to order.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Florasun said:


> He did!  And shocked - like "OMG they really did commit a crime?!?" It was hilarious.


 

Yep, he looked genuinely freaked out for sure!!


----------



## limom

^^
I did not think that his reaction was genuine whatsoever.
I wonder if Bravo has any type of liability in the case.
I saw an interview with Kerik on Charlie Rose, he had the same exact attitude that this crew and that man was convicted and served time.
I guess there is hope for the Guidice after all.


----------



## Goldfox

This means Jennifer Dalton isn't coming on full-time, right?


----------



## archygirl

There are other European ethnic groups residing in NJ, including Irish, Hungarian, Polish, German, etc....as well as Middle Eastern, Latin American, African, African-American, but they started with Italians and since the first castmembers were chosen after the Sopranos...well...there you go!

I would have liked to see some diversity, there are certainly enough nouveau riche in Jersey who are not Italian to pick from!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Guidice's just got slapped with one count of bank fraud & one count loan application fraud
in addition to the other 39 counts they were charged with.

They better wake up & start smelling prison coffee


----------



## sgj99

hotshot said:


> The Guidice's just got slapped with one count of bank fraud & one count loan application fraud
> in addition to the other 39 counts they were charged with.
> 
> They better wake up & start smelling prison coffee



?
separate indictments?


----------



## pixiejenna

hotshot said:


> The Guidice's just got slapped with one count of bank fraud & one count loan application fraud
> in addition to the other 39 counts they were charged with.
> 
> They better wake up & start smelling prison coffee



I think Joe is pretty much accepting that he's going to do time. Tree on the other hand is still in the land of denial and thinks that her hubby will take the wrap for it and she'll just get a slap on the wrist, even though her finger prints are all over it too. 

I wonder why this charge came so late to the party. It makes you wonder how many more charges they are still working on?


----------



## sgj99

^i agree, they are both going to do time.  i don't think with this many indictments Tre is going to be able to pass the buck on to Joe.  and while i feel sorry for their girls i think they both should do time, they knowingly committed fraud.


----------



## zaara10

sgj99 said:


> ^i agree, they are both going to do time.  i don't think with this many indictments Tre is going to be able to pass the buck on to Joe.  and while i feel sorry for their girls i think they both should do time, they knowingly committed fraud.



I feel sorry that the girls have such irresponsible, selfish & greedy parents. You don't live beyond your means without paying some sort of consequence. Let this be a lesson to all of  these families.


----------



## Love Of My Life

zaara10 said:


> I feel sorry that the girls have such irresponsible, selfish & greedy parents. You don't live beyond your means without paying some sort of consequence. Let this be a lesson to all of  these families.


 

It is a lesson for sure... These children are going to pay a high price
for the greed of their parents....


----------



## GoGlam

Weren't they already charged with bank and loan application fraud?  I have a feeling they're working on getting off of some charges so they've added some replacements/additions


----------



## pinkfeet

Good, I hope they both do time, they deserve it. They are acting like it wasn't wrong, and deserve the high life from being criminals.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

pixiejenna said:


> I think Joe is pretty much accepting that he's going to do time. Tree on the other hand is still in the land of denial and thinks that her hubby will take the wrap for it and she'll just get a slap on the wrist, even though her finger prints are all over it too.
> 
> I wonder why this charge came so late to the party. It makes you wonder how many more charges they are still working on?



Agree with everything and like the question, too.


----------



## Jbb924

I just read the article on the daily news. It says they didn't files taxes for 4 years. How they be pleading not guilty to everything? Also do federal trials like this drag on for a while? Just wondering when they will start to do times for all of this.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can totally see their lawyers dragging this out as long as possible to buy them more time. Their youngest is what 4-5 years old? I wouldn't be surprised if they don't start serving time until she hits middle school.


----------



## Luvbolide

He is the only one charged with not filing income tax - for 4 years at that.  I think he should be worrying about being deported.  Seems clear the Feds are continuing to investigate and are finding more evidence and are very serious about this case.  Still doesn't seem to me as if either of those two clowns realize the extent of the trouble that they are in.  Right now the trial date is set for Feb. 24, 2014, but may be continued again with the addition of new charges.  Most likely that will push the trial date some more.


----------



## sgj99

pinkfeet said:


> Good, I hope they both do time, they deserve it. They are acting like it wasn't wrong, and deserve the high life from being criminals.


 
i totally agee.  they are acting like 1.) they didn't do anything wrong,  2.) the big bad government singled them out because they are "famous," and 3.) they never lived above their means.  they're both morons.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

sgj99 said:


> i totally agee.  they are acting like 1.) they didn't do anything wrong,  2.) the big bad government singled them out because they are "famous," and 3.) they never lived above their means.  they're both morons.



+1

Got a feeling we've not seen the end of the additional charges. 

Also thinking it'll get dragged out for awhile.

If I was Juicy, being deported would be a joy over going to the pen. Its not like he'll be deported to North Korea.


----------



## Luvbolide

Vegas Long Legs said:


> +1
> 
> Got a feeling we've not seen the end of the additional charges.
> 
> Also thinking it'll get dragged out for awhile.
> 
> If I was Juicy, being deported would be a joy over going to the pen. Its not like he'll be deported to North Korea.





You are right, Italy wouldn't be a bad place to go.  But I think they usually do time and then get deported...And I just assume deported will also mean a divorce as I don't see the whole gang moving to Italy.  Though if it would get them off my TV, I'd be all for it!!    Seriously, though, like everyone else, I do feel sorry for the kids - the parenting job done by these two is atrocious.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Luvbolide said:


> You are right, Italy wouldn't be a bad place to go.  But I think they usually do time and then get deported...And I just assume deported will also mean a divorce as I don't see the whole gang moving to Italy.  *Though if it would get them off my TV, I'd be all for it!!    Seriously, though, like everyone else, I do feel sorry for the kids - the parenting job done by these two is atrocious.*



Yes!

I'm shocked when I hear people say oh Teresa is such a wooonderful mother. 

:weird:   Because wonderful mothers commit bank fraud, manufacture phony w2's, along with the laundry list of other criminal behavior they have done.


----------



## zaara10

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm shocked when I hear people say oh Teresa is such a wooonderful mother.
> 
> :weird:   Because wonderful mothers commit bank fraud, manufacture phony w2's, along with the laundry list of other criminal behavior they have done.



Exactly. Dressing & accessorizing your daughters well, giving them every toy they desire does not make you a wonderful mom. Cute on the outside doesn't translate to cute & stable on the inside! Tre might pride herself as a good role model for her kids bc she's become a business woman, but we all know what she's like behind the scenes.


----------



## GoGlam

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm shocked when I hear people say oh Teresa is such a wooonderful mother.
> 
> :weird:   Because wonderful mothers commit bank fraud, manufacture phony w2's, along with the laundry list of other criminal behavior they have done.



All of those things don't mean she is a bad mother.  Maybe a mother with poor legal/financial judgement.  But committing these crimes does not equal direct correlation with her qualities as a mother.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

GoGlam said:


> All of those things don't mean she is a bad mother.  Maybe a mother with poor legal/financial judgement.  But committing these crimes does not equal direct correlation with her qualities as a mother.



We all grew up with different values. I see it as she sacrificed a future with her children in order to have stuff that is really irrelevent in the grand picture of life. She pretended to be something she's not.  Never thinking of the ramifications. (Or maybe she's so dense & unaware.) She is going to go to Federal court on 41 counts of various kind of crimes. In my world, if that isn't being a really crappy parent I don't know what is.  Parents are suppose to raise their children to be functional members of society. To show kids the right way to live. The G's seriously have failed at this. 

Her actions show no insight into how children should be raised. With morals, ethics, & integrity. These actions to me show what a seriously horrible mother she was. Ones results may vary. 

Agree to disagree.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm shocked when I hear people say oh Teresa is such a wooonderful mother.
> 
> :weird:   Because wonderful mothers commit bank fraud, manufacture phony w2's, along with the laundry list of other criminal behavior they have done.


 

Agree.... this is a mother from h**l who would subject her children to 
all  this & more to come down the road

School must be horrific for these kids...unless she decides to home school
them due to these curcumstances

Parents with "greed" seem to overshadow their parenting skills..
Kids grow up with less & many parents do a fine job of managing without fraud, etc 

Are these kids are going to be angry at their parents or angry at the law for
what the law did to their parents? Of course they are too young to completely
understand the ramifications of what their parents did or did not do

Whatever spin the Guidices put on it, will the children ever know the truth??


----------



## buzzytoes

GoGlam said:


> All of those things don't mean she is a bad mother.  *Maybe a mother with poor legal/financial judgement.*  But committing these crimes does not equal direct correlation with her qualities as a mother.


 
I think those crimes work out to being a little more involved than "poor judgement." I'm not really sure how you can be a good mother when you are committing crimes. You are violating a basic rule of setting a good example for your children.


----------



## zaara10

vegas long legs said:


> we all grew up with different values. I see it as she sacrificed a future with her children in order to have stuff that is really irrelevent in the grand picture of life. She pretended to be something she's not.  Never thinking of the ramifications. (or maybe she's so dense & unaware.) she is going to go to federal court on 41 counts of various kind of crimes. In my world, if that isn't being a really crappy parent i don't know what is.  Parents are suppose to raise their children to be functional members of society. To show kids the right way to live. The g's seriously have failed at this.
> 
> Her actions show no insight into how children should be raised. With morals, ethics, & integrity. These actions to me show what a seriously horrible mother she was. Ones results may vary.
> 
> Agree to disagree.



+1 &#128077;


----------



## Prufrock613

hotshot said:


> School must be horrific for these kids...unless she decides to home school
> them due to these curcumstances



I agree that school can't be a picnic for them.  Can you imagine Tre homeschooling!?!  She has a difficult time speaking cohesive English.  If she does, she *definitely* needs to hire someone.


----------



## Bentley1

Vegas Long Legs said:


> We all grew up with different values. I see it as she sacrificed a future with her children in order to have stuff that is really irrelevent in the grand picture of life. She pretended to be something she's not.  Never thinking of the ramifications. (Or maybe she's so dense & unaware.) *She is going to go to Federal court on 41 counts of various kind of crimes. In my world, if that isn't being a really crappy parent I don't know what is*.  Parents are suppose to raise their children to be functional members of society. To show kids the right way to live. The G's seriously have failed at this.
> 
> Her actions show no insight into how children should be raised. With morals, ethics, & integrity. These actions to me show what a seriously horrible mother she was. Ones results may vary.
> 
> Agree to disagree.



Boom!  Just b/c she runs around playing dress up with her kids or cooking them dinner, doesn't make her a good mother.  She's lacking on SO many important levels that I can't even let my mouth form the words "good mother" to describe Teresa.  The woman is a criminal.


----------



## Luvbolide

To me, even if one leaves aside the issue of being charged with multiple felonies and subjecting your family to the risk of being sent to federal prison and having your husband deported is bad enough and no even decent mother would do that, she is a horrible mother.  She models behavior that teaches her children that money is the most important thing on earth.  She perpetuates and fuels an amazingly dysfunctional situation with her relatives.  She is an attention whore who clearly believes that any attention is good attention and she can't stay off the damned internet - can you imagine Googling your mother and coming up with stories about flipped tables, epic family feuds, public screaming battles?

What kind of mother does that?!?

But I agree with what others said earlier in the thread - your mileage may vary and we can agree to disagree!


----------



## Love Of My Life

luvbolide said:


> to me, even if one leaves aside the issue of being charged with multiple felonies and subjecting your family to the risk of being sent to federal prison and having your husband deported is bad enough and no even decent mother would do that, she is a horrible mother.  She models behavior that teaches her children that money is the most important thing on earth.  She perpetuates and fuels an amazingly dysfunctional situation with her relatives.  She is an attention whore who clearly believes that any attention is good attention and she can't stay off the damned internet - can you imagine googling your mother and coming up with stories about flipped tables, epic family feuds, public screaming battles?
> 
> What kind of mother does that?!?
> 
> But i agree with what others said earlier in the thread - your mileage may vary and we can agree to disagree!


 

+1   And if a husband/wife is knowingly doing something wrong/illegal, you stop it, especially
        when their are children involved... As a parent you protect your children at all costs..

Does anyone think these children will enjoy all they have knowing their parents are
going to prison for it?? And to add fuel to the fire, that supposedly the Guidices did it to give
themselves & their children more... Very sad

Seeing your parents in prison stripes... that image lasts a lifetime... forever


----------



## swags

Teresa strikes me as the I'm not sorry I did it, I'm sorry I got caught type. I believe she loves her girls but was so intent on being Faaabulous, that whatever Joe cooked up, she was okay with.  They lied about her having an income of 15 grand a month as a realtor to obtain a loan, did they ever plan to pay such a loan back? 

I've also come to believe that these 2 have to be stupid. I thought some of the airheadedness was for show but to be fraudulent for years and then join a reality tv show???? If you were getting away with some shady stuff wouldn't you think that its better to stay under the radar?


----------



## Love Of My Life

swags said:


> Teresa strikes me as the I'm not sorry I did it, I'm sorry I got caught type. I believe she loves her girls but was so intent on being Faaabulous, that whatever Joe cooked up, she was okay with.  They lied about her having an income of 15 grand a month as a realtor to obtain a loan, did they ever plan to pay such a loan back?
> 
> I've also come to believe that these 2 have to be stupid. I thought some of the airheadedness was for show but to be fraudulent for years and then join a reality tv show???? If you were getting away with some shady stuff wouldn't you think that its better to stay under the radar?


 

A normal person would, but they are rather brazen & in denial..& think they
will get away with it all as they are such nice & good people/parents

A winning combination & add greed to the list...


----------



## Florasun

Prufrock613 said:


> I agree that school can't be a picnic for them.  Can you imagine Tre homeschooling!?!  She has a difficult time speaking cohesive English.  If she does, she *definitely* needs to hire someone.



LOL at the thought of Theresa trying to home school anyone! Her oldest daughter could probably do a better job than Tre. She is the one I really feel sorry for, being at the age where cliques are starting form, and mean girls start sharpening their teeth.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Vegas Long Legs said:


> We all grew up with different values. I see it as she sacrificed a future with her children in order to have stuff that is really irrelevent in the grand picture of life. She pretended to be something she's not.  Never thinking of the ramifications. (Or maybe she's so dense & unaware.) She is going to go to Federal court on 41 counts of various kind of crimes. In my world, if that isn't being a really crappy parent I don't know what is.  Parents are suppose to raise their children to be functional members of society. To show kids the right way to live. The G's seriously have failed at this.
> 
> Her actions show no insight into how children should be raised. With morals, ethics, & integrity. These actions to me show what a seriously horrible mother she was. Ones results may vary.
> 
> Agree to disagree.


 
Love it VLL - great post


----------



## imgg

Vegas Long Legs said:


> We all grew up with different values. I see it as she sacrificed a future with her children in order to have stuff that is really irrelevent in the grand picture of life. She pretended to be something she's not.  Never thinking of the ramifications. (Or maybe she's so dense & unaware.) She is going to go to Federal court on 41 counts of various kind of crimes. In my world, if that isn't being a really crappy parent I don't know what is.  Parents are suppose to raise their children to be functional members of society. To show kids the right way to live. The G's seriously have failed at this.
> 
> Her actions show no insight into how children should be raised. With morals, ethics, & integrity. These actions to me show what a seriously horrible mother she was. Ones results may vary.
> 
> *Agree to disagree.*



Agree to agree.  Can't be a good mother if you're in jail and someone else is raising your children.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I am so happy to read so many posts siding with the law or reality, or being a good parent and citizen. These people are crooks. Anytime I see this thread pop up I hope it's about them getting the book thrown at them. Man, these people are scum bags.


----------



## beachgirl38

I am so tired of the Real Housewives of NJ & I live in NJ!!  It is my least favorite of all the housewives shows.  I am sooooo tired of Theresa & Joe & Melissa & Joe fighting/making up/fighting, etc.  I cannot stand Theresa.  She is just a hardheaded person who thinks she does nothing wrong & takes no accountability for anything that she does - it is always someone else.  I saw Joe Gudice(sp?) 2 years ago tonite - the night before Thanksgiving, at a local bar sitting at a corner table with lots of young ladies in short dresses.  The staff said he comes there often.  He is a very tiny guy.

They really need an entire new NJ cast.


----------



## lemonaid

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I am so happy to read so many posts siding with the law or reality, or being a good parent and citizen. These people are crooks. *Anytime I see this thread pop up I hope it's about them getting the book thrown at them.bags.* Man, these people are scum bags.



Ditto, especially the bolded.


----------



## keodi

Vegas Long Legs said:


> We all grew up with different values. I see it as she sacrificed a future with her children in order to have stuff that is really irrelevent in the grand picture of life. She pretended to be something she's not.  Never thinking of the ramifications. (Or maybe she's so dense & unaware.) She is going to go to Federal court on 41 counts of various kind of crimes. In my world, if that isn't being a really crappy parent I don't know what is.  Parents are suppose to raise their children to be functional members of society. To show kids the right way to live. The G's seriously have failed at this.
> 
> Her actions show no insight into how children should be raised. With morals, ethics, & integrity. These actions to me show what a seriously horrible mother she was. Ones results may vary.
> 
> Agree to disagree.



Agreed!


----------



## Sassys

The Apple Doesnt Fall Far From The Tree  Joe & Teresa Giudices Daughter Uses Vulgar Gay Slur F*gg*t

They say you should watch your words around your children because theyre bound to repeat you
Joe and Teresa Giudice are two of the most controversial cast members on Real Housewives of New Jersey, and it looks like their eldest daughter is following in their footsteps.
Gia, 13, used a vulgar gay slur on Monday night while addressing one of her 97,500 Twitter followers, and RadarOnline.com has a screen grab with all the details.
While messaging with follower @nickslaaen who wrote, I miss texting you everyday, Gia barked back at the young boy writing:
@nickslaaen whos this chick u little f*gg*t..

And it seems the apple doesnt fall far from the tree.
In 2012 Andy Cohen hosted a Lost Footage special with the cast from RHONJ and Gias father, Joe, admitted using that homophobic term is something he often does.
Growing up, we always used the word we call each other, f*gg*t, homo or whatever, doesnt mean anything. We were friends. We call each other names all the time, it doesnt mean were gay, Joe told Cohen.

We just would use that word for whatever reason, that just was in our vocabulary It was just a word that everybody used. Now, I dont use the word anymore because its not appropriate and people dont want to hear that, so I dont use it.
Joe and Teresa are currently in hot water of their own, as the trial date for 41 charges of federal tax evasion and fraud nears  with the possibility of both serving prison time.
The pair has pled not guilty, and as Radar exclusively reported, Joe asked the judge for a separate trial from Teresa claiming she had no knowledge of the criminal activity, but prosecutors have already moved to dismiss his request.

radaronline.com


----------



## Stilettolife

Sassys said:


> The Apple Doesn&#8217;t Fall Far From The Tree &#8212; Joe & Teresa Giudice&#8217;s Daughter Uses Vulgar Gay Slur &#8216;F*gg*t&#8217;
> 
> They say you should watch your words around your children because they&#8217;re bound to repeat you&#8230;
> Joe and Teresa Giudice are two of the most controversial cast members on Real Housewives of New Jersey, and it looks like their eldest daughter is following in their footsteps.
> Gia, 13, used a vulgar gay slur on Monday night while addressing one of her 97,500 Twitter followers, and RadarOnline.com has a screen grab with all the details.
> While messaging with follower @nickslaaen who wrote, &#8220;I miss texting you everyday,&#8221; Gia barked back at the young boy writing:
> &#8220;@nickslaaen who&#8217;s this chick u little f*gg*t..&#8220;
> 
> And it seems the apple doesn&#8217;t fall far from the tree.
> In 2012 Andy Cohen hosted a &#8220;Lost Footage&#8221; special with the cast from RHONJ and Gia&#8217;s father, Joe, admitted using that homophobic term is something he often does.
> &#8220;Growing up, we always used the word&#8230; we call each other, f*gg*t, homo or whatever, doesn&#8217;t mean anything. We were friends. We call each other names all the time, it doesn&#8217;t mean we&#8217;re gay,&#8221; Joe told Cohen.
> 
> &#8220;We just would use that word for whatever reason, that just was in our vocabulary&#8230; It was just a word that everybody used. Now, I don&#8217;t use the word anymore because it&#8217;s not appropriate and people don&#8217;t want to hear that, so I don&#8217;t use it.&#8221;
> Joe and Teresa are currently in hot water of their own, as the trial date for 41 charges of federal tax evasion and fraud nears &#8212; with the possibility of both serving prison time.
> The pair has pled not guilty, and as Radar exclusively reported, Joe asked the judge for a separate trial from Teresa claiming she had no knowledge of the criminal activity, but prosecutors have already moved to dismiss his request.
> 
> radaronline.com


 
Doesn't surprise me.

I learned my first cuss word from my parents. 

She really could have picked that up anywhere, but since it seems like its' encourged in the household, as well they justify their actions, whenever anyone calls them out on it. That's sad. 

The world is getting worse and worse. 

And remember, we got Milania, who clearly takes after her dad to content with. Who knows what is going to come out of her mouth.


----------



## Sassys

Stilettolife said:


> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> I learned my first cuss word from my parents.
> 
> She really could have picked that up anywhere, but since it seems like its' encourged in the household, as well they justify their actions, whenever anyone calls them out on it. That's sad.
> 
> The world is getting worse and worse.
> 
> *And remember, we got Milania, who clearly takes after her dad to content with. Who knows what is going to come out of her mouth*.


 

Haven't watch since she was a baby. I could only imagine


----------



## slang

Stilettolife said:


> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> I learned my first cuss word from my parents.
> 
> She really could have picked that up anywhere, but since it seems like its' encourged in the household, as well they justify their actions, whenever anyone calls them out on it. That's sad.
> 
> The world is getting worse and worse.
> 
> *And remember, we got Milania, who clearly takes after her dad to content with. Who knows what is going to come out of her mouth*.




Best quote of the show goes to Milania for calling her Dad an "ugly old troll"


----------



## Stilettolife

slang said:


> Best quote of the show goes to Milania for calling her Dad an "ugly old troll"


 
That was funny but the sad thing is that He allowed her to go there with him.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> Best quote of the show goes to Milania for calling her Dad an "ugly old troll"


 


Stilettolife said:


> That was funny but the sad thing is that He allowed her to go there with him.


 
well let's give the girl some credit:  not only did she quote something she'd probably heard many times, she used it correctly - Joe is an ugly old troll!


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> well let's give the girl some credit:  not only did she quote something she'd probably heard many times, she used it correctly - Joe is an ugly old troll!



As they say - out of the mouths of babes....


----------



## Jbb924

When does their trial start? It's been put off for what feels like forever.


----------



## zaara10

Why does Gia have 97,500 twitter followers?? Who the heck follows a 13y/o? And why are her parents allowing her to use a twitter account? Ok well that last question is easy to answer. It's bc her parents are Teresa & joe.


----------



## Graw

zaara10 said:


> *Why does Gia have 97,500 twitter followers?? Who the heck follows a 13y/o? And why are her parents allowing her to use a twitter account? *Ok well that last question is easy to answer. It's bc her parents are Teresa & joe.



Exact questions I had when I read that.  Why would they allow her on twitter?  They should protect their children.  Why are strangers following Tre and Juicy's teenager??? She is not a disney character.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Well, I guess the jig is up!  

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/joe-teresa-giudice-plead-guilty-fraud/story?id=22725884

Wonder what the sentence will be........


----------



## AECornell

Can you imagine if he gets deported?! If he does, does that mean no jail time? Or jail time first, then he gets the boot? She would totally have to move the family there because she would never leave him. Should make for an interesting season if she's allowed to film.


----------



## Luvbolide

I believe that it is customary for a convicted defendant to serve time first and then be deported, if the Feds choose to do so.  I imagine there will be hefty fines involved, as well as jail time.  What idiots...


----------



## ShoreGrl

Interesting.  I'm curious to hear their sentences.

I will be more than enraged if they continue to live their lives driving Range Rovers, carrying designer bags, living in that huge house, etc. after pleading guilty and owing restitution.


----------



## AECornell

I'm assuming they will have to liquify their assets to pay their debts.


----------



## ShoreGrl

AECornell said:


> I'm assuming they will have to liquify their assets to pay their debts.



Me too. But I also assumed that when they agreed to pay back their debts the first time.


----------



## honeyshopper

The judge should give them both time and make an example of this.  Here they are committing fraud and then flaunting it on national tv. 



HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Well, I guess the jig is up!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/joe-teresa-giudice-plead-guilty-fraud/story?id=22725884
> 
> Wonder what the sentence will be........


----------



## Deco

AECornell said:


> I'm assuming they will have to liquify their assets to pay their debts.



Liquidate.  But I admit I like liquify better .


----------



## AECornell

Decophile said:


> Liquidate.  But I admit I like liquify better .



Oops you're so right! Blame the lack of sleep - not many good hours happening with this pregnant belly in the way, lol.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Luvbolide said:


> I believe that it is customary for a convicted defendant to serve time first and then be deported, if the Feds choose to do so.  I imagine there will be hefty fines involved, as well as jail time.  What idiots...


It's too bad for their children, but they should have been responsible parents and thought of them earlier.  For being so cocky about it all, and the repeated driving offenses on Joe's part, they acted like they were above the law.  Any one else, would get the regular mandatory sentences, and I hope they too have to pay for what they did.  They seem to be the type who feel they can do what they want and get away with it, they too should be held accountable if for nothing else as an example to their children.


----------



## creighbaby

I am surprised that he won't be deported.


----------



## Luvbolide

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> It's too bad for their children, but they should have been responsible parents and thought of them earlier.  For being so cocky about it all, and the repeated driving offenses on Joe's part, they acted like they were above the law.  Any one else, would get the regular mandatory sentences, and I hope they too have to pay for what they did.  They seem to be the type who feel they can do what they want and get away with it, they too should be held accountable if for nothing else as an example to their children.




Yes, and that is why I said they are idiots.  They brought this situation on themselves, their family (in the larger sense) and their children.  And all for greed...Personally, I hope they both do time and that he gets deported for publicly flaunting themselves and the $$ that they obtained by criminal means on TV.


----------



## Sassys

D Day


----------



## livethelake

Heard on Fox News that part of the plea deal is that Theresa gets 2 years, Joe gets 3.


----------



## Sassys

livethelake said:


> Heard on Fox News that part of the plea deal is that Theresa gets 2 years, Joe gets 3.



Jail or probation?


----------



## livethelake

Sassys said:


> Jail or probation?



Jail

Should also clarify what I heard was that this was the expected sentence


----------



## Sassys

Teresa and Joe Giudice just pled guilty in their massive money fraud case -- and will likely be heading to prison.

The couple agreed to plead guilty this morning in NJ as part of a plea deal -- in which Teresa would face less than two years in prison and Joe at least three. Joe, an Italian citizen, also faces deportation. 

We're told Teresa pled guilty to 4 counts (including conspiracy to commit wire fraud and bankruptcy fraud) and Joe to 5 counts (same as Teresa, plus failure to file tax returns).

Teresa and Joe were initially indicted on a total of 41 criminal counts last year -- all between 2001 and 2011.

Among their alleged crimes -- prosecutors claim the couple used fake pay stubs, tax returns and W-2 forms to inflate their incomes and obtain nearly $5 million in mortgages and other loans. They also allegedly hid money they got from "Real Housewives" and other business ventures after filing for bankruptcy in 2009. 

The couple will be sentenced at a later date.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2v11hM200


----------



## Sassys

livethelake said:


> Jail
> 
> Should also clarify what I heard was that this was the expected sentence



They deserve more than that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I suspect they wont even serve the sentences.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I suspect they wont even serve the sentences.



Agree. Which is messed up. If Martha can go to jail so can they.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Agree. Which is messed up. If Martha can go to jail so can they.


Heck, the Isley brother and Wesley Snipes  even served time, they are both US citizens. These two nobodies should, too and Joe should be deported!


----------



## pursegrl12

Wow. I really feel bad for their girls if and when they head to prison.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Heck, the Isley brother and Wesley Snipes  even served time, they are both US citizens. These two nobodies should, too and Joe should be deported!



Yep!


----------



## Shoegal30

Kudos for their lawyers for keeping it 100 and letting those dummies know that they wouldn't stand a chance and they needed to change their pleas to guilty.  Everything done in the dark come to light...eventually.  I just feel bad for those girls.


----------



## sgj99

pursegrl12 said:


> Wow. I really feel bad for their girls if and when they head to prison.


 
i feel bad for the girls but think that 1.) this is a valuable lesson for them, you have to obey the laws that govern our society and 2.) maybe while Joe and Teresa are serving their time the girls will be with family and out of the spotlight - gives them a chance to re-group and grow up away from all the Real Housewives cameras and craziness.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i feel bad for the girls but think that 1.) this is a valuable lesson for them, you have to obey the laws that govern our society and 2.) maybe while Joe and Teresa are serving their time the girls will be with family and out of the spotlight - gives them a chance to re-group and grow up away from all the Real Housewives cameras and craziness.




Teresa Giudice faces around 2 years in prison for some extremely bold fraud ... but a little thing like that will NOT keep her off "Real Housewives of New Jersey."

Sources connected to the production tell TMZ ... they are currently filming season 6 and they will EXPLOIT the legal woes of Teresa and hubby Joe Giudice -- who himself faces 4 years behind bars.

We're told the season will be wrapped before the pair is sentenced, but producers are going at warp speed to get everything in the can with the Guidices ASAP.

The only problem will be the reunion show. Producers are worried Teresa and Joe might be in the slammer by the time they shoot that show -- which is done last.

It's actually good news for Teresa and Joe, because the show has become their primary source of income and they need the cash to pay their lawyers and other expenses.

Crime meets housewives.  Ratings gold.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2v1kecah8


----------



## TokyoBound

I'm reading in some articles that the plea deal contains no jail for Teresa, just probation.  If that is the case, I will rage 

I wonder if Melissa is going to hold a sentencing party on July 8th.


----------



## KathyB

TokyoBound said:


> I'm reading in some articles that the plea deal contains no jail for Teresa, just probation.  If that is the case, I will rage
> 
> I wonder if Melissa is going to hold a sentencing party on July 8th.



Yes, it'll be an outrage if T doesn't do any real time in the slammer, but I don't see a judge giving her that time in the hoosegow considering their daughters are young and that the grandparents are elderly and really couldn't manage kids that young on a 24/7 basis.  Melissa is probably the OFF CHANCE choice as the one to get temporary custody considering she and JGo are the closest relatives the girls have.

It'll be very interesting to see how it all goes down.


----------



## Sassys

Teresa Giudice Pleads Guilty in Fraud Case: 'I Am Heartbroken for My Daughters'


Teresa Giudice has pleaded guilty to four counts of fraud. 

After arriving hand-in-hand with husband Joe Giudice on Tuesday, the Real Housewives of New Jersey star stood before the judge in the U.S. District Court in Newark and pleaded guilty to the counts, including conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud and three counts of bankruptcy fraud. 

"Today I took responsibility for a series of mistakes I made several years ago," said Giudice in a statement given to PEOPLE by her lawyer. 

The Giudices originally pleaded not guilty last November, but both entered guilty pleas Tuesday as part of a reported deal that could still mean prison time for both. 

"I am heartbroken that this is affecting my family. Especially my four young daughters, who mean more to me than anything in the world," Teresa said in the statement. 

Although she won't be sentenced until July 8, Teresa faces 21 to 27 months in federal prison, according to her attorney, while Joe will likely serve between 37 and 46 months. The attorney also says they have the right to ask for probation. 

The couple asked for separate trials last month, with the hopes of Teresa walking away free and clear. But now Teresa says she is ready to own up to her involvement and pay the price. 

"I have said throughout that I respect the legal process and thus, I intend to address the court directly at sentencing," she said in her statement. "I will describe the choices I made, continue to take responsibility for my decision and express my remorse to Judge Salas and the public."

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20793326,00.html


----------



## Sassys

I don't think Teresa will serve time, because of the girls. Which IMO is not right. The girls are not going to be put into foster homes or split up. They have a big family and plenty of people that can take the girls while Teresa serves her punishment. The girls will be fine. Teresa is going to use the "Have mercy on me because of my young kids card"


----------



## slang

KathyB said:


> Yes, it'll be an outrage if T doesn't do any real time in the slammer, but I don't see a judge giving her that time in the hoosegow considering their daughters are young and that the grandparents are elderly and really couldn't manage kids that young on a 24/7 basis.  Melissa is probably the OFF CHANCE choice as the one to get temporary custody considering she and JGo are the closest relatives the girls have.
> 
> It'll be very interesting to see how it all goes down.



Joe Guidice has a brother and sister that the girls are close to, I believe that is who they said will get the girls if they go to jail, not Melissa & Joe


----------



## KathyB

slang said:


> Joe Guidice has a brother and sister that the girls are close to, I believe that is who they said will get the girls if they go to jail, not Melissa & Joe



Has JGu's siblings ever been on the show?  I don't remember ever seeing any member of his side of the family, or I may have just blocked them out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

"So sad for her girls".... Oh really, so sad that you couldn't even file your taxes and made a decision to forge federal documents and oh, now you're selling your story to People magazine!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I don't think Teresa will serve time, because of the girls. Which IMO is not right. The girls are not going to be put into foster homes or split up. They have a big family and plenty of people that can take the girls while Teresa serves her punishment. The girls will be fine. Teresa is going to use the "Have mercy on me because of my young kids card"



I posted In her thread in the celeb forum already that  these two idiots are getting off Scott free on some serious charges. 41 counts and they POSSIBLY face up to 2 and 4 years? GTFOH! 

They both deserve to do serious time for years and years of crime. Not once not twice but 41 counts spanning over a decade! Lmao legal system is an absolute joke! 
And kids? So every parent should run out and commit crimes then hide behind their children and get away with it? Don't think so.


----------



## cougster

The judge should give Theresa 10 years just for subjecting us to that hairline of hers.


----------



## roxies_mom

Late to the party...........Nancy Grace posted this link on fb......


http://www.hlntv.com/article/2014/03/04/housewives-teresa-joe-giudice-plead-guilty-fraud


I do feel for the kids....


----------



## sgj99

KathyB said:


> Has JGu's siblings ever been on the show?  I don't remember ever seeing any member of his side of the family, or I may have just blocked them out.



his brother has been on a couple of times, he looks just like him.  in fact, the state case against JoGu regarding his false drivers license has him (JoGu) using his brother's documentation to get the license.  that case is still pending and JoGu had previously turned down any plea agreements involving time in the pokey.



cougster said:


> The judge should give Theresa 10 years just for subjecting us to that hairline of hers.


----------



## Bentley1

cougster said:


> The judge should give Theresa 10 years just for subjecting us to that hairline of hers.


----------



## slang

KathyB said:


> Has JGu's siblings ever been on the show?  I don't remember ever seeing any member of his side of the family, or I may have just blocked them out.



Yes they have been on the show several times - his brother looks just like him so you most likely did block it out 

Andy asked him at the last reunion if Little Joe & Mel who get the kids and he said no, his siblings would, as the girls are close to his side of the family (his siblings, the girls cousins on that side and his parents)


----------



## missyb

If Theresa does serve any time I actually think her brother and Melissa would get temp custody. Joes brother is shady just like him. Her parents aren't in the best health to care for the kids. I have a feeling she will just be under house arrest for a year or 2.


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> I suspect they wont even serve the sentences.




Me too.


----------



## Luvbolide

Other married couples with small kids have served time - they usually break it up, one parent goes first while the other stays with the kids, then they flip roles.  Sounds like the Feds are going to ask for jail time per the sentencing guidelines and T and J will ask for probation.  I find it difficult to see a federal judge (who is unlikely to be the least bit impressed by these two morons and their fake TV fame) is going to be very sympathetic.  These crimes involve moral turpitude and took place over a period of years - they knowingly forged and signed fake documents to scam money.  Hope they don't go light on them - sentences are low enough as it is...

I can't believe Bravo is going to keep these two on the show.  Not that Bravo has any standards, but this seems to me to be a bridge too far, it is just encouraging their type of bad behavior.  All over money - pathetic.


----------



## zaara10

I still stand by what I've said before... I feel sorry that the kids were being raised by irresponsible, greedy parents who had no care for providing them w/ a clean & honest life. 
They should have thought of their children when they were participating in illegal acts. Don't be sad about it now.


----------



## creighbaby

Those two are disgusting. They lied and stole.


----------



## Florasun

cougster said:


> The judge should give Theresa 10 years just for subjecting us to that hairline of hers.



LOL! 

I feel sorry for their children, but hope Juicy and the Tre-anderthal do time. Now the Feds need to go after the rest of that crooked bunch.


----------



## KathyB

The judge will probably go light on T and give her probation so she won't be away from their kids, but I really hope they "throw the book" at JGu.  After he serves his sentence, then deport his stupid butt.  No green card, no visa, nothing.  He was OK with living here, earning mega-*$$$* on scams and lies, living large on someone else's dime.....yea, he's gotta go.....


----------



## zaara10

KathyB said:


> The judge will probably go light on T and give her probation so she won't be away from their kids, but I really hope they "throw the book" at JGu.  After he serves his sentence, then deport his stupid butt.  No green card, no visa, nothing.  He was OK with living here, earning mega-*$$$* on scams and lies, living large on someone else's dime.....yea, he's gotta go.....



I'm pretty sure if he were from a non-European country, they would be quick to deport him. 
It's time to investigate the rest of the Guidices too.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I just hope the kids don't end up living with creepy Uncle Richie or Joe and Melissa. You know if Joe takes in his nieces, Melissa will never shut up about it ever.


----------



## sgj99

Luvbolide said:


> Other married couples with small kids have served time - they usually break it up, one parent goes first while the other stays with the kids, then they flip roles. Sounds like the Feds are going to ask for jail time per the sentencing guidelines and T and J will ask for probation. I find it difficult to see a federal judge (who is unlikely to be the least bit impressed by these two morons and their fake TV fame) is going to be very sympathetic. *These crimes involve moral turpitude and took place over a period of years - they knowingly forged and signed fake documents to scam money. Hope they don't go light on them - sentences are low enough as it is...*
> 
> I can't believe Bravo is going to keep these two on the show. Not that Bravo has any standards, but this seems to me to be a bridge too far, it is just encouraging their type of bad behavior. All over money - pathetic.


 
Exactly!


----------



## sgj99

Gimmethebag said:


> I just hope the kids don't end up living with creepy Uncle Richie or Joe and Melissa. You know if Joe takes in his nieces, Melissa will never shut up about it ever.


 
i remember JoeGu saying on the reunion the girls would not go to JoeGo and Melissa but to his side of the family.


----------



## Love Of My Life

What is sad is the effect all of this will have on the children now & when  they get older

They may not understand much & one doesn't know what Tre & Joe have said to them
but as they get older they will comprehend much more & be able to read about it themselves.

School must be h*ll for them & friends may soon disappear..Not everyone is supportive
& steps upo the plate..

Did they never think this would catch up to them ?? Pure & simple greed..


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Teresa Giudice faces around 2 years in prison for some extremely bold fraud ... but a little thing like that will NOT keep her off "Real Housewives of New Jersey."
> 
> Sources connected to the production tell TMZ ... they are currently filming season 6 and they will EXPLOIT the legal woes of Teresa and hubby Joe Giudice -- who himself faces 4 years behind bars.
> 
> We're told the season will be wrapped before the pair is sentenced, but producers are going at warp speed to get everything in the can with the Guidices ASAP.
> 
> The only problem will be the reunion show. Producers are worried Teresa and Joe might be in the slammer by the time they shoot that show -- which is done last.
> 
> It's actually good news for Teresa and Joe, because the show has become their primary source of income and they need the cash to pay their lawyers and other expenses.
> 
> Crime meets housewives.  Ratings gold.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2v1kecah8



Maybe Tre can Skype from the slammer for the reunion.



TokyoBound said:


> I'm reading in some articles that the plea deal contains no jail for Teresa, just probation.  If that is the case, I will rage
> 
> *I wonder if Melissa is going to hold a sentencing party on July 8th.*



She probably will.  But she's going to be eating some humble pie soon when she and Littler Joe are in the same boat!





Sassys said:


> I don't think Teresa will serve time, because of the girls. Which IMO is not right. The girls are not going to be put into foster homes or split up. They have a big family and plenty of people that can take the girls while Teresa serves her punishment. The girls will be fine. Teresa is going to use the "Have mercy on me because of my young kids card"



I think it would still be hard on them.  Any time a parent is away for an extended time it's going to have an effect.  Both parents being gone would most definitely have a negative impact.  



I wonder what will happen if Joe is deported.  Will Tre and the girls eventually move to Italy to be with him?  If he's deported he can never come back, right?


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> Maybe Tre can Skype from the slammer for the reunion.
> 
> 
> 
> She probably will.  But she's going to be eating some humble pie soon when she and Littler Joe are in the same boat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would still be hard on them.  Any time a parent is away for an extended time it's going to have an effect.  Both parents being gone would most definitely have a negative impact.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what will happen if Joe is deported.  Will Tre and the girls eventually move to Italy to be with him?  If he's deported he can never come back, right?



Highly doubt he will be deported. He's been here for years; is married and has a family.


----------



## KathyB

zaara10 said:


> I'm pretty sure if he were from a non-European country, they would be quick to deport him.
> It's time to investigate the rest of the Guidices too.



What I can't understand is how he's been able to stay here in the USA for as many years as he has without some kind of documentation.  If he came to the USA back when he was a teenager or young adult, he would have gotten a temporary visitor's visa when he went through customs, but those are only good for a certain amount of time.  He clearly didn't get a work visa or a green card, not to mention try to get US citizenship.  So much unravelling.


----------



## Sassys

"Real Housewives of New Jersey" stars Teresa and Joe Giudice want to serve their prison terms separately ... so at least one parent can remain with their 4 children while the other is behind bars, TMZ has learned.

Teresa and Joe's attorney Miles Feinstein tells us, the couple will ask the judge to stagger their sentences -- i.e. serve them consecutively rather than concurrently -- for the sake of their four daughters (aged four, eight, nine, and thirteen). Their sentencing date is July 8.

As we reported, the Giudices pleaded guilty Tuesday in their money fraud case -- Teresa to four counts and Joe to five. Teresa faces 21 to 27 months in prison and Joe faces up to 46.

Feinstein is confident the judge will grant their request -- he says the judge has granted similar requests before.

As for the sentences, Feinstein is trying to see the silver lining -- yes it sucks ... but he says the outcome was the best they could have hoped for. Indicted on 41 criminal counts, Feinstein says the couple originally faced 100+ years in prison ... but got off with just a few.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2v6vLt9RG


----------



## Stilettolife

I feel sorry for the kids that they have to go through this nightmare.  I don't feel sorry for Joe and Teresa, because they knew what they did was wrong and just need to own it and accept responsiblity and pay the consequence.  They should have thought about the kids when they decided to commit the crime, instead of hiding behind them now saying that "we have 4 kids".  

Lots of people have an island of kids and still go to prison for their crimes, so Teresa and Joe are not exempt.


----------



## Michele26

Joe & Teresa won't serve prison consecutively, and Joe will not get deported. They will absolutely have to pay all monies/fines owed. It wouldn't surprise me if Teresa gets house arrest.


----------



## Michele26

KathyB said:


> What I can't understand is how he's been able to stay here in the USA for as many years as he has without some kind of documentation.  If he came to the USA back when he was a teenager or young adult, he would have gotten a temporary visitor's visa when he went through customs, but those are only good for a certain amount of time.  He clearly didn't get a work visa or a green card, not to mention try to get US citizenship.  So much unravelling.



There are millions of people here without a green card, or a work visa. In many cases their work visas expired, and they're still here after twenty years.

What I don't understand is how he traveled to Italy without a passport. I guess he could have renewed his Italian passport.


----------



## lulilu

^^^^agree,  Staggered sentences are not uncommon in these situations.  And mom getting house arrest is also common.


----------



## Deco

cougster said:


> The judge should give Theresa 10 years just for subjecting us to that hairline of hers.


 

This is all too good to be true.  

I feel for the kids, but not because they'll be left without their parents.  I feel for them for having crappy parents like that in the first place, and for the embarrassment and stigma that this will wrongfully place on them.  They've done nothing to deserve this, but will be "doing time" forever just because they were born to criminal parents.


----------



## Deco

KathyB said:


> What I can't understand is how he's been able to stay here in the USA for as many years as he has without some kind of documentation.  If he came to the USA back when he was a teenager or young adult, he would have gotten a temporary visitor's visa when he went through customs, but those are only good for a certain amount of time.  He clearly didn't get a work visa or a green card, not to mention try to get US citizenship.  So much unravelling.


 Do we know for sure he doesn't have a green card?  I always assumed that's what he had.


----------



## tomz_grl

Michele26 said:


> There are millions of people here without a green card, or a work visa. In many cases their work visas expired, and they're still here after twenty years.
> 
> What I don't understand is how he traveled to Italy without a passport. I guess he could have renewed his Italian passport.


 
+1 and 2!


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> "Real Housewives of New Jersey" stars Teresa and Joe Giudice want to serve their prison terms separately ... so at least one parent can remain with their 4 children while the other is behind bars, TMZ has learned.
> 
> Teresa and Joe's attorney Miles Feinstein tells us, the couple will ask the judge to stagger their sentences -- i.e. serve them consecutively rather than concurrently -- for the sake of their four daughters (aged four, eight, nine, and thirteen). Their sentencing date is July 8.
> 
> As we reported, the Giudices pleaded guilty Tuesday in their money fraud case -- Teresa to four counts and Joe to five. Teresa faces 21 to 27 months in prison and Joe faces up to 46.
> 
> Feinstein is confident the judge will grant their request -- he says the judge has granted similar requests before.
> 
> As for the sentences, Feinstein is trying to see the silver lining -- yes it sucks ... but he says the outcome was the best they could have hoped for. Indicted on 41 criminal counts, Feinstein says the couple originally faced 100+ years in prison ... but got off with just a few.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2v6vLt9RG


 
It all seems kinda cheeky to me. They admit they're guilty...after pleading not guilty..and are now trying to dictate how they'll serve their time?. SMH


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> There are millions of people here without a green card, or a work visa. In many cases their work visas expired, and they're still here after twenty years.
> 
> What I don't understand is how he traveled to Italy without a passport. I guess he could have renewed his Italian passport.



I know someone that is here illegally from the Caribbean. He came here on a student visa at 16 (he's 42 now). He renews his passport every year. When he was 21, he went back to his island for a funeral and when he came back through customs, the agent warned him, if he tries to go back to his island, he won't be let back in USA and let him pass through. Now, I am not sure if he uses his passport to go to other counties, but I remember him telling me he could never go back home to visit.


----------



## sgj99

Michele26 said:


> Joe & Teresa won't serve prison consecutively, and Joe will not get deported. *They will absolutely have to pay all monies/fines owed*. It wouldn't surprise me if Teresa gets house arrest.


 
without a doubt, Uncle Sam doesn't forgive debts.  they'll give them a payment plan, this is common practice.  but definitely it will get paid back.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> I know someone that is here illegally from the Caribbean. He came here on a student visa at 16 (he's 42 now). He renews his passport every year. When he was 21, he went back to his island for a funeral and when he came back through customs, the agent warned him, if he tries to go back to his island, he won't be let back in USA and let him pass through. Now, I am not sure if he uses his passport to go to other counties, but I remember him telling me he could never go back home to visit.



So that does explain how Joe went to Italy with the show. I'm sure that's not the only time he went back to Italy. His parent's probably aren't citizens either.


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> So that does explain how Joe went to Italy with the show. I'm sure that's not the only time he went back to Italy. His parent's probably aren't citizens either.



So someone in customs let Joe back in, because if he is like the guy I know, he should not have been allowed out of Italy when they went on that trip. The guy I know, told me he was told if he goes back to his Island he will have to stay.

Also, I wonder what type of SS# Joe has? After 9/11, they guy that I just told you about, got a letter from the government questioning if his SS# is legit.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Leave it to Teresa to go to court to plead guilty on fraud charges with an Hermes bag!!!
I certainly hope that her persian lamb coat was faux and not real. Disgusting that she would wear slaughtered baby lamb furto court to plead GUILTY!!! She has no tact!


----------



## DivineMissM

What's that called when someone from another country marries an American citizen for a green card?  Could that explain why Joe has been able to stay so long?


----------



## mundodabolsa

where in the world are people getting the idea that Joe is illegal here without a greencard?? is this all just pure speculation for fun's sake, because I never read that anywhere?? 

I'm sorry but as a non-American who has been living here with a greencard only for 30 years I can tell you the things you guys are saying about his legal status, ss #, and Italian passport make zero sense.


----------



## Deco

mundodabolsa said:


> where in the world are people getting the idea that Joe is illegal here without a greencard?? is this all just pure speculation for fun's sake, because I never read that anywhere??
> 
> I'm sorry but as a non-American who has been living here with a greencard only for 30 years I can tell you the things you guys are saying about his legal status, ss #, and Italian passport make zero sense.


 I don't follow where that info came from either.  I don't even see how he could work here and employ people and run companies and have partners without a green card.  He's a publicly known person who's been under investigation and indicted for crimes.  He's been under scrutiny for a while, so if he's here illegally, they would have charged him with that as well and gone straight to deporting him.  So he must have a green card if the feds haven't raised a stink about his right to be here.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Decophile said:


> I don't follow where that info came from either.  I don't even see how he could work here and employ people and run companies and have partners without a green card.  He's a publicly known person who's been under investigation and indicted for crimes.  He's been under scrutiny for a while, so if he's here illegally, they would have charged him with that as well and gone straight to deporting him.  So he must have a green card if the feds haven't raised a stink about his right to be here.




not to mention that bravo could not have "hired" him either to begin with. 

just as an aside, the first thing you said (working here, employing people,etc) is totally possible to do without being here legally when you're not Joe Giudice and at his level of companies and $$. the US government doesn't care, I know hundreds of illegal people with ITIN numbers who have been paying taxes for years.


----------



## Goldfox

Wrong thread! ipad app likes to stir the pot...


----------



## KathyB

Decophile said:


> Do we know for sure he doesn't have a green card?  I always assumed that's what he had.


Green cards are either 2 year or 10 year.  If T is a US Citizen, he would have become a citizen by marriage, but apparently she isn't since there is talk of deporting him. Visitor/tourist visas that are issued upon entry to the country are good for about 3 months.  So, they can eventually deport him and revoke his passport after he does his time.


----------



## DivineMissM

KathyB said:


> Green cards are either 2 year or 10 year.  If T is a US Citizen, he would have become a citizen by marriage, but apparently she isn't since there is talk of deporting him. Visitor/tourist visas that are issued upon entry to the country are good for about 3 months.  So, they can eventually deport him and revoke his passport after he does his time.



That's what I was thinking, about the marriage.  Except you don't automatically become a citizen, I think it's a permanent visa or something.  I have a friend who's from Russia, she was married to her American husband for about 10 years before becoming a citizen.  She had to take the test and everything.  

Teresa was born in New Jersey, so she's a citizen.


----------



## KathyB

DivineMissM said:


> That's what I was thinking, about the marriage.  Except you don't automatically become a citizen, I think it's a permanent visa or something.  I have a friend who's from Russia, she was married to her American husband for about 10 years before becoming a citizen.  She had to take the test and everything.
> 
> Teresa was born in New Jersey, so she's a citizen.



Yes, I believe your right about the permanent visa.  You do have to take the test for U.S. citizenship and considering how the green card program was so horribly abused for so long (remember the movie?), a lot of drastic changes have been made about marrying U.S. citizens to get permanent residency.


----------



## lulilu

Yolanda on BHHW just took the citizenship test.  She's been here forever.


----------



## lulilu

WillstarveforLV said:


> Leave it to Teresa to go to court to plead guilty on fraud charges with an Hermes bag!!!
> I certainly hope that her persian lamb coat was faux and not real. Disgusting that she would wear slaughtered baby lamb furto court to plead GUILTY!!! She has no tact!



I am not a fur proponent, but what does the fur have to do with her guilty plea?  I don't know why people take every opportunity to bang the drum.  Why not just focus on the crimes?


----------



## Deco

KathyB said:


> Green cards are either 2 year or 10 year.  If T is a US Citizen, he would have become a citizen by marriage, but apparently she isn't since there is talk of deporting him. Visitor/tourist visas that are issued upon entry to the country are good for about 3 months.  So, they can eventually deport him and revoke his passport after he does his time.



Green cards are renewable for infinite 10 year terms, hence representing permanent residency. But the grant of permanent residency is conditional. You have to be in the US a minimum period of time every year, you have to renew your status before your green card expires, and committing felonies is grounds for revocation of permanent residency and therefore deportation. Becoming a citizen either after having a green card or through marriage is optional.  Apparently Juicy didn't opt for US citizenship, which tells me he's here on a green card which makes him deportable given his felony convictions.


----------



## cougster

mundodabolsa said:


> where in the world are people getting the idea that Joe is illegal here without a greencard?? is this all just pure speculation for fun's sake, because I never read that anywhere??
> 
> I'm sorry but as a non-American who has been living here with a greencard only for 30 years I can tell you the things you guys are saying about his legal status, ss #, and Italian passport make zero sense.




Agreed. I've been a PR here for 20 years. Passports are renewed every 5-10 years, not yearly. 
He can freely travel from Italy to the US as he is a citizen of one and a permanent resident of the other. He can walk in or out of both countries without being subjected to scrutiny like tourists traveling are. Entry is rarely denied as his status in both countries can be easily verified.

Joe is definitely a green card holder. He might not have renewed the actual card every 10 years to prove his is legal but that doesn't mean he's was stripped of his permanent residency status. There is a process to that. 

He has owned businesses, property, applied for loans, mortgage. The man has a valid ssn & credit history. 

He can be deported if he has been convicted of a felony and served his time. 
It's up to the Feds to enforce that, but they never do that if he has a big financial debt that he still owes. That debt has to be paid off first before they start deportation, that might take years for someone like him unless he's made a deal.


----------



## dooneybaby

cougster said:


> Agreed. I've been a PR here for 20 years. Passports are renewed every 5-10 years, not yearly.
> He can freely travel from Italy to the US as he is a citizen of one and a permanent resident of the other. He can walk in or out of both countries without being subjected to scrutiny like tourists traveling are. Entry is rarely denied as his status in both countries can be easily verified.
> 
> Joe is definitely a green card holder. He might not have renewed the actual card every 10 years to prove his is legal but that doesn't mean he's was stripped of his permanent residency status. There is a process to that.
> 
> He has owned businesses, property, applied for loans, mortgage. The man has a valid ssn & credit history.
> 
> He can be deported if he has been convicted of a felony and served his time.
> It's up to the Feds to enforce that, but they never do that if he has a big financial debt that he still owes. That debt has to be paid off first before they start deportation, that might take years for someone like him unless he's made a deal.


Joe also said something really stupid in a tv interview. When asked if he were a U.S. citizen he said, "Of course I'm a citizen, I have a green card."
Really Joe?


----------



## tamshac77

KathyB said:


> What I can't understand is how he's been able to stay here in the USA for as many years as he has without some kind of documentation.  If he came to the USA back when he was a teenager or young adult, he would have gotten a temporary visitor's visa when he went through customs, but those are only good for a certain amount of time.  He clearly didn't get a work visa or a green card, not to mention try to get US citizenship.  So much unravelling.




That's what I'm wondering. Does his parents have visas? I wonder who else aren't US citizens.


----------



## dooneybaby

WillstarveforLV said:


> Leave it to Teresa to go to court to plead guilty on fraud charges with an Hermes bag!!!
> I certainly hope that her persian lamb coat was faux and not real. Disgusting that she would wear slaughtered baby lamb furto court to plead GUILTY!!! She has no tact!


Teresa has made every court appearance carrying an Hermes Garden Party. The other times she carried an off-white one. 
As for wearing a fur, it doesn't matter whether it's real or fake. You don't want to show up to court decked out in expensive items, especially in a case involving finances. Her lawyer should have told her that!


----------



## dooneybaby

tamshac77 said:


> That's what I'm wondering. Does his parents have visas? I wonder who else aren't US citizens.


He'll eventually be deported, after a guzillion appeals. The feds don't play! But remember how long it took to deport Nazi suspect John Demjanyuk? The kids could be out of college by then.


----------



## GoGlam

lulilu said:


> I am not a fur proponent, but what does the fur have to do with her guilty plea?  I don't know why people take every opportunity to bang the drum.  Why not just focus on the crimes?




Yes!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Teresa & Joe are very brazen. Instead of going into court being dressed simply & with
some thought, they just called more attention to themselves.

They are what the are...


----------



## tamshac77

dooneybaby said:


> He'll eventually be deported, after a guzillion appeals. The feds don't play! But remember how long it took to deport Nazi suspect John Demjanyuk? The kids could be out of college by then.




Yeah, that makes no sense to me. Why the delay?


----------



## swags

TokyoBound said:


> I'm reading in some articles that the plea deal contains no jail for Teresa, just probation.  If that is the case, I will rage
> 
> * I wonder if Melissa is going to hold a sentencing party on July 8th*.





Richie is probably talking to Kathy about catering.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

dooneybaby said:


> Teresa has made every court appearance carrying an Hermes Garden Party. The other times she carried an off-white one.
> As for wearing a fur, it doesn't matter whether it's real or fake. You don't want to show up to court decked out in expensive items, especially in a case involving finances. Her lawyer should have told her that!


 
Exactly!   Many view real fur coats as a luxurious item and they can be quite expensive, just like an Hermes bag. So going to court to plead guilty for financial fraud while being adorned with rather expensive items upon her seems to me she still does not get it - still has delusions of grandeur, still trying to give off the image that she is wealthy.  One of the charges that she pleaded guitly to was concealment of assets while filing for bankruptcy - charge #15 to be exact and in which she pleaded guily to as well, since we are talking about her crimes, yet she had no issues in "concealing" any expensive items or rather "assets" that she wears to court that I am sure she bought with the fraudulent money. Perhaps she will have to sell these expense items very soon though  since she has to cough up $200K cash in 4 short months!


----------



## zaara10

WillstarveforLV said:


> Exactly!   Many view real fur coats as a luxurious item and they can be quite expensive, just like an Hermes bag. So going to court to plead guilty for financial fraud while being adorned with rather expensive items upon her seems to me she still does not get it - still has delusions of grandeur, still trying to give off the image that she is wealthy.  One of the charges that she pleaded guitly to was concealment of assets while filing for bankruptcy - charge #15 to be exact and in which she pleaded guily to as well, since we are talking about her crimes, yet she had no issues in "concealing" any expensive items or rather "assets" that she wears to court that I am sure she bought with the fraudulent money. Perhaps she will have to sell these expense items very soon though  since she has to cough up $200K cash in 4 short months!



+1 
Maybe she thought "if I go down, I might as well do it in style!"


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> teresa & joe are very brazen. Instead of going into court being dressed simply & with
> some thought, they just called more attention to themselves.
> 
> They are what the are...



+1


----------



## DC-Cutie

Y'all know in the first season Tre said she 'skeeves' about living in other peoples houses. Well, she about to sleeve to death being in the big house AND Sleeping on someone else's mattress - lol


----------



## KathyB

lulilu said:


> I am not a fur proponent, but what does the fur have to do with her guilty plea?  I don't know why people take every opportunity to bang the drum.  Why not just focus on the crimes?



Her attorney should have told her that wearing expensive clothing, jewelry and carrying high-*$$$* handbags to her bankruptcy fraud hearing *would not* be in her best interest.  It gives the appearance to the Judge that she (and Joe, too, if he's doing the same) are flaunting their crime-acquired wealth in the Judge's face and the Judge would probably be more likely to hand down stiffer sentences than he "might" be if they had shown up at court dressed more conservatively.  I suppose T thinks how she was dressed is her version of conservative, but for court, especially in a situation like this, less is DEFINITELY more!


----------



## Bentley1

KathyB said:


> Her attorney should have told her that wearing expensive clothing, jewelry and carrying high-*$$$* handbags to her bankruptcy fraud hearing *would not* be in her best interest.  *It gives the appearance to the Judge that she (and Joe, too, if he's doing the same) are flaunting their crime-acquired wealth* in the Judge's face and the Judge would probably be more likely to hand down stiffer sentences than he "might" be if they had shown up at court dressed more conservatively.  I suppose T thinks how she was dressed is her version of conservative, *but for court, especially in a situation like this, less is DEFINITELY more*!



Those with even a shred of common sense would get this, but...look who we're talking about.


----------



## lulilu

KathyB said:


> Her attorney should have told her that wearing expensive clothing, jewelry and carrying high-*$$$* handbags to her bankruptcy fraud hearing *would not* be in her best interest.  It gives the appearance to the Judge that she (and Joe, too, if he's doing the same) are flaunting their crime-acquired wealth in the Judge's face and the Judge would probably be more likely to hand down stiffer sentences than he "might" be if they had shown up at court dressed more conservatively.  I suppose T thinks how she was dressed is her version of conservative, but for court, especially in a situation like this, less is DEFINITELY more!



As a federal prosecutor who prosecutes this type of crime, I don't disagree with you about how a defendant and his family members should dress, especially in financial crimes.  You can make that point without making it a anti-fur protest.  That is all I was saying.


----------



## lulilu

tamshac77 said:


> Yeah, that makes no sense to me. Why the delay?



Due process


----------



## KathyB

lulilu said:


> As a federal prosecutor who prosecutes this type of crime, I don't disagree with you about how a defendant and his family members should dress, especially in financial crimes.  You can make that point without making it a anti-fur protest.  That is all I was saying.



I agree 100% with you, as I'm a paralegal working on various cases involving finances all the time.  Our attorneys always advise clients to dress appropriately for court.  Most of them listen, some don't.


----------



## lulilu

KathyB said:


> I agree 100% with you, as I'm a paralegal working on various cases involving finances all the time.  Our attorneys always advise clients to dress appropriately for court.  Most of them listen, some don't.



I remember one trial of a doctor charged with tax evasion.  His wife wore a plain shirt and skirt -- but $800 shoes lol.


----------



## KathyB

lulilu said:


> I remember one trial of a doctor charged with tax evasion.  His wife wore a plain shirt and skirt -- but $800 shoes lol.



Yikes.... LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> I agree 100% with you, as I'm a paralegal working on various cases involving finances all the time.  Our attorneys always advise clients to dress appropriately for court.  Most of them listen, some don't.



Yeah, Tre and Joe don't seem like the listening/taking advice kind.


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, Tre and Joe don't seem like the listening/taking advice kind.



True, because up until now, they probably thought they were teflon.


----------



## Stilettolife

WillstarveforLV said:


> Leave it to Teresa to go to court to plead guilty on fraud charges with an Hermes bag!!!
> I certainly hope that her persian lamb coat was faux and not real. Disgusting that she would wear slaughtered baby lamb furto court to plead GUILTY!!! She has no tact!


 
Okay!!!!!! What does this have to do with her pleading guilty?  It's her choice to wear whatever she wants to wear, fake or not.


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> Y'all know in the first season Tre said she 'skeeves' about living in other peoples houses. Well, she about to sleeve to death being in the big house AND Sleeping on someone else's mattress - lol


 
Yep she did say this.  LOL.

Oh and she also said I don't skeltons in my closet.  Hmmmm....interesting events in the present day time.


----------



## slang

lulilu said:


> I remember one trial of a doctor charged with tax evasion.  His wife wore a plain shirt and skirt -- but $800 shoes lol.



Slightly off topic but do you think the average juror would know how to distinguish high end items and the value? 
I could wear $800 shoes to my office and none of my co-workers would be any wiser. I've had people in my office including female managers ask about my purses, shoes, jewellery - and none have any clue what the brand is or the cost.
If I was Teresa I would have dressed very modestly but I wonder sometimes if us here on tPF are more aware of brands then what an average person would be?
I could show a pic of Tre carrying that Hermes bag and I would bet not one of my female colleagues would have a clue what brand it is


----------



## swags

slang said:


> Slightly off topic but do you think the average juror would know how to distinguish high end items and the value?
> I could wear $800 shoes to my office and none of my co-workers would be any wiser. I've had people in my office including female managers ask about my purses, shoes, jewellery - and none have any clue what the brand is or the cost.
> If I was Teresa I would have dressed very modestly but I wonder sometimes if us here on tPF are more aware of brands then what an average person would be?
> I could show a pic of Tre carrying that Hermes bag and I would bet not one of my female colleagues would have a clue what brand it is





Whether it should matter or not, it does matter in her case since she is photographed walking in and out of court. They are there for fraud and tax evasion. They lied to obtain loans and  did not pay the loans back. I see it as  equivalent to stealing and then posting a picture on facebook of what you stole. Could she afford some of this stuff with her real housewives salary? Yes but could she could she have afforded it AFTER they paid back all their debts?  
Many won't recognize her labels but a lot will and it will be pointed out. Its also seems like common sense has been lacking all along since she appeared on a reality show bragging and spending the entire first season.


----------



## Grace123

I was just reading T's FB page and you know, I think that woman could murder an entire town and it'd be ok with them. I'm surprised that there are so people on the planet who are insane.


----------



## lulilu

That is a good question.  I always figured no one would pay too much attention, so long as you aren't wearing anything too trendy.  But many (too many) years ago, I clerked for a federal judge and sat in the courtroom in front of him (behind a desk type thing).  One day when our deputy wasn't there to hold the door for the jurors to leave the courtroom, I had to hold it.  One of the jurors commented on my blouse.  I didn't respond, but was shocked to learn that [women] jurors do indeed look at what you wear (and I wasn't even one of the trial attorneys).  

I think the lawyers are too busy doing their job to watch that type of thing, but the jurors do nothing but sit there watching the lawyers, defendants and witnesses.  So one of them may notice.


----------



## swags

I can totally picture Kim G or one of Melissa's sisters saying "can you believe Teresa was wearing/carrying that to court?"

Wasn't Kim G chummy with a lawyer who represented someone they defrauded?


----------



## slang

swags said:


> Whether it should matter or not, it does matter in her case since she is photographed walking in and out of court. They are there for fraud and tax evasion. They lied to obtain loans and  did not pay the loans back. I see it as  equivalent to stealing and then posting a picture on facebook of what you stole. Could she afford some of this stuff with her real housewives salary? Yes but could she could she have afforded it AFTER they paid back all their debts?
> Many won't recognize her labels but a lot will and it will be pointed out. Its also seems like common sense has been lacking all along since she appeared on a reality show bragging and spending the entire first season.



My question was more just a general question as to what judges, jurors & lawyers really know or pay attention to. In all the articles posted about her court appearance on the internet that I have read, only here on PF have I read comments about what she wore to court so I was more just curious what those that work in that field really notice since I don't think the average public would notice.
I wasn't at all trying to defend or play down T & J's crimes - I hope they throw the book at them!


----------



## TinksDelite

KathyB said:


> I agree 100% with you, as I'm a paralegal working on various cases involving finances all the time. Our attorneys always advise clients to dress appropriately for court. Most of them listen, some don't.


 
This^ and a good lawyer should... years ago I had to go to court for a case involving a debt that wasn't mine, my lawyer told me absolutely nothing designer.. including jewelry/watches, to even leave my purse in the trunk of my car... I'd forgotten my Chanel sunnies were on the top of my head when I walked in.. he took them from me & put them in his briefcase until we left.


----------



## cjy

Grace123 said:


> I was just reading T's FB page and you know, I think that woman could murder an entire town and it'd be ok with them. I'm surprised that there are so people on the planet who are insane.


I know, boggles the mind!!!!


----------



## Deco

Grace123 said:


> I was just reading T's FB page and you know, I think that woman could murder an entire town and it'd be ok with them.* I'm surprised that there are so people on the planet who are insane.*


 Yes, the number of insane people is mindboggling.  Given that, I'm surprised to find everyday that all the windows in my house haven't been smashed in and the whole city isn't on fire.


----------



## Goldfox

For Tre and Joe, any PR they can get is good for them. This is how they'll earn a living/will pay off their debts. The more hate, the more headlines. I also believe she wants to show off what fine stuff she has before she has to sell it


----------



## Luvbolide

lulilu said:


> That is a good question.  I always figured no one would pay too much attention, so long as you aren't wearing anything too trendy.  But many (too many) years ago, I clerked for a federal judge and sat in the courtroom in front of him (behind a desk type thing).  One day when our deputy wasn't there to hold the door for the jurors to leave the courtroom, I had to hold it.  One of the jurors commented on my blouse.  I didn't respond, but was shocked to learn that [women] jurors do indeed look at what you wear (and I wasn't even one of the trial attorneys).
> 
> I think the lawyers are too busy doing their job to watch that type of thing, but the jurors do nothing but sit there watching the lawyers, defendants and witnesses.  So one of them may notice.





I had a similar experience - the jury voted me "best dressed".  Nice, but not exactly what I was going for!!    Even as one of the lawyers, I try to dress down a bit and leave off anything flashy (including jewelry) and anything that is easily recognizable as a certain brand.  You are right - the jury has little else to do but watch the participants while they are listening.  

My own view is that T "dresses up" for her "fans".  I still think her grasp of reality is tenuous at best...she talks like she should get an award as mother of the year for "protecting" her kids when she is the person who got them into this mess to begin with.  Ugh...don't get me started...


----------



## swags

slang said:


> My question was more just a general question as to what judges, jurors & lawyers really know or pay attention to. In all the articles posted about her court appearance on the internet that I have read, only here on PF have I read comments about what she wore to court so I was more just curious what those that work in that field really notice since I don't think the average public would notice.
> I wasn't at all trying to defend or play down T & J's crimes - I hope they throw the book at them!





Yes, I didn't really respond correctly to what you were saying. I do think the majority of people won't notice the designer labels but since they are high profile, she should tone it down.


----------



## slang

swags said:


> Yes, I didn't really respond correctly to what you were saying. I do think the majority of people won't notice the designer labels but since they are high profile, she should tone it down.



Yes I agree! It's very arrogant to show up to court with the type of things they are charged with in designer labels.
 Especially considering she most likely couldn't have afforded those things unless she committed those frauds. It's sickening!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Stilettolife said:


> Okay!!!!!! What does this have to do with her pleading guilty? It's her choice to wear whatever she wants to wear, fake or not.


 
Just as it was her choice as well whether to commit crimes or not. I am not surprised though that she chose to wear such controversial items to represent herself in court. In the early seasons she had claimed that she did not like animals because she was afraid of them. Then posed on a cover of a magazine with a puppy that Jacquline even called her out on saying she did not even own a puppy. Then recently, they do get a dog is now a proud pet owner. Alot pet owners I know are agaisnt wearing fur. I think it just shows more of what type of character she is. And my point was more of not of the moral beliefs related to wearing fur but more of the expensive items that she chose to wear to court and which many found more disturbing which I explained in a latter post. 
She could of saved money _and_ animals just by shaving her own hairline and made her own fur coat.


----------



## Bentley1

WillstarveforLV said:


> Just as it was her choice as well whether to commit crimes or not. I am not surprised though that she chose to wear such controversial items to represent herself in court. In the early seasons she had claimed that she did not like animals because she was afraid of them. Then posed on a cover of a magazine with a puppy that Jacquline even called her out on saying she did not even own a puppy. Then recently, they do get a dog is now a proud pet owner. Alot pet owners I know are agaisnt wearing fur. I think it just shows more of what type of character she is. And my point was more of not of the moral beliefs related to wearing fur but more of the expensive items that she chose to wear to court and which many found more disturbing which I explained in a latter post.
> *She could of saved money and animals just by shaving her own hairline and made her own fur coat*.


----------



## lulilu

Tre probably thought her purse was a plain below-the-radar bag.  Only those familiar with H will know it is a garden party.  I can't speak to the rest, but the suit and shoes looked plain.


----------



## lulilu

Luvbolide said:


> I had a similar experience - the jury voted me "best dressed".  Nice, but not exactly what I was going for!!    Even as one of the lawyers, I try to dress down a bit and leave off anything flashy (including jewelry) and anything that is easily recognizable as a certain brand.  You are right - the jury has little else to do but watch the participants while they are listening.



I agree, I wear black, navy, grey suits and pumps.  Plain tank watch.  I don't even carry a purse -- just a trial bag, carried by the paralegals.


----------



## dooneybaby

slang said:


> Slightly off topic but do you think the average juror would know how to distinguish high end items and the value?
> I could wear $800 shoes to my office and none of my co-workers would be any wiser. I've had people in my office including female managers ask about my purses, shoes, jewellery - and none have any clue what the brand is or the cost.
> If I was Teresa I would have dressed very modestly but I wonder sometimes if us here on tPF are more aware of brands then what an average person would be?
> I could show a pic of Tre carrying that Hermes bag and I would bet not one of my female colleagues would have a clue what brand it is


Keep in mind, Teresa and Joe didn't go before a jury. They pleaded guilty, so eventually they'll be sentenced before the judge.
Not many judges know what an Hermes Garden Party looks like, but the news media does. And some news stories have mentioned Teresa carrying a $3,000 handbag to court.
And if prosecutors happen to read those stories, I wouldn't be surprised if they mentioned it to the judge before sentencing.
But the $3,000 bag is the least of the Giudices' worries.
Their lavish lifestyle has been chronicled on television for years now - from the building of their lavish home, to their seaside getaway, to their cars, clothes, etc.
Can't get any worse than that!


----------



## slang

dooneybaby said:


> Keep in mind, Teresa and Joe didn't go before a jury. They pleaded guilty, so eventually they'll be sentenced before the judge.
> Not many judges know what an Hermes Garden Party looks like, but the news media does. And some news stories have mentioned Teresa carrying a $3,000 handbag to court.
> And if prosecutors happen to read those stories, I wouldn't be surprised if they mentioned it to the judge before sentencing.
> But the $3,000 bag is the least of the Giudices' worries.
> Their lavish lifestyle has been chronicled on television for years now - from the building of their lavish home, to their seaside getaway, to their cars, clothes, etc.
> Can't get any worse than that!



My post was an "off topic" question - not in referrence in Teresa's case but a question posed to someone who posted about a client wearing $800 shoes to court...I was just trying to find out if those $800 shoes had no logos or red soles - would anyone (juror/judge/prosecutor) really know those shoes cost $800, since "the average" person isn't into shoes/purses like alot of us here on tPF are.
I was just curious since none of my co-worker or family for example could identify designer goods if you paid them...


----------



## Carson123

slang said:


> Slightly off topic but do you think the average juror would know how to distinguish high end items and the value?
> 
> I could wear $800 shoes to my office and none of my co-workers would be any wiser. I've had people in my office including female managers ask about my purses, shoes, jewellery - and none have any clue what the brand is or the cost.
> 
> If I was Teresa I would have dressed very modestly but I wonder sometimes if us here on tPF are more aware of brands then what an average person would be?
> 
> I could show a pic of Tre carrying that Hermes bag and I would bet not one of my female colleagues would have a clue what brand it is




I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Stilettolife

WillstarveforLV said:


> Just as it was her choice as well whether to commit crimes or not. I am not surprised though that she chose to wear such controversial items to represent herself in court. In the early seasons she had claimed that she did not like animals because she was afraid of them. Then posed on a cover of a magazine with a puppy that Jacquline even called her out on saying she did not even own a puppy. Then recently, they do get a dog is now a proud pet owner. Alot pet owners I know are agaisnt wearing fur. I think it just shows more of what type of character she is. And my point was more of not of the moral beliefs related to wearing fur but more of the expensive items that she chose to wear to court and which many found more disturbing which I explained in a latter post.
> She could of saved money _and_ animals just by shaving her own hairline and made her own fur coat.


 
I see your point and understand, because now that I own a cat and an animal lover, I feel ya now, because I don't think I can ever wear fur now (I can't afford it anyway, lol).  Even, though it's irrevelant to her crime, I can see the major point now, because the media can go to town with the designer digs and use it against her.  We know how the media loves to slay with their words.  

To the hairline joke, Girl you know that was mean,   I almost spit out my pepsi.  Thanks for the laugh. 

Now, I want to go hold my baby Leia.


----------



## dooneybaby

slang said:


> My post was an "off topic" question - not in referrence in Teresa's case but a question posed to someone who posted about a client wearing $800 shoes to court...I was just trying to find out if those $800 shoes had no logos or red soles - would anyone (juror/judge/prosecutor) really know those shoes cost $800, since "the average" person isn't into shoes/purses like alot of us here on tPF are.
> I was just curious since none of my co-worker or family for example could identify designer goods if you paid them...


I get what you're saying.

As far as any jury is concerned, it shouldn't matter what brand or how much the defendant is wearing, unless it's pointed out in court - in other words, it becomes evidence. Yes, jurors judge defendants based on how they look, but making presumptions about how much they've spent on clothing is a no, no, and can get everyone into trouble.

I'm going WAAY off topic, but bear with me please.

Let's say, for example, that a secretary for a Wall Street investor is on trial for allegedly embezzling money from the company. But in reality, she didn't do it, it was her boss, who set her up.
She's on trial for 5 weeks, and every day, she wears a different pair of red bottom shoes.
Several people on the jury know that those famous red bottom shoes are CLs, and they cost a lot of money. So those jurors PRESUME that for a woman to be able to sport 25 different pairs of CLs throughout the trial, she had to have been embezzling money, because evidence presented showed that her salary was only $50,000.
Little did those jurors know that their presumptions were wrong. Only two pairs of the CLs were real and they were gifts. The other 23 pairs the secretary painted the bottoms red herself.
Could you imagine if the jurors convicted the secretary based on that sole presumption? (SOLE presumption...shoes...get it? Sorry.)

The prosecutor or the judge may say at sentencing, "The defendant appears to have very expensive taste."
I would suggest that the defendant speak up and say, "Your honor, 2 pairs of those shoes were gifts and the other 23 pairs I painted the bottoms myself."

Was that babbling on or what?


----------



## slang

dooneybaby said:


> I get what you're saying.
> 
> As far as any jury is concerned, it shouldn't matter what brand or how much the defendant is wearing, unless it's pointed out in court - in other words, it becomes evidence. Yes, jurors judge defendants based on how they look, but making presumptions about how much they've spent on clothing is a no, no, and can get everyone into trouble.
> 
> I'm going WAAY off topic, but bear with me please.
> 
> Let's say, for example, that a secretary for a Wall Street investor is on trial for allegedly embezzling money from the company. But in reality, she didn't do it, it was her boss, who set her up.
> She's on trial for 5 weeks, and every day, she wears a different pair of red bottom shoes.
> Several people on the jury know that those famous red bottom shoes are CLs, and they cost a lot of money. So those jurors PRESUME that for a woman to be able to sport 25 different pairs of CLs throughout the trial, she had to have been embezzling money, because evidence presented showed that her salary was only $50,000.
> Little did those jurors know that their presumptions were wrong. Only two pairs of the CLs were real and they were gifts. The other 23 pairs the secretary painted the bottoms red herself.
> Could you imagine if the jurors convicted the secretary based on that sole presumption? (SOLE presumption...shoes...get it? Sorry.)
> 
> The prosecutor or the judge may say at sentencing, "The defendant appears to have very expensive taste."
> I would suggest that the defendant speak up and say, "Your honor, 2 pairs of those shoes were gifts and the other 23 pairs I painted the bottoms myself."
> 
> Was that babbling on or what?



I totally get what you are saying and I agree! but what if we substitute those Louboutin shoes with a plain Manolo pump which costs the same. Most of us here would still be able to id that shoe as a Manolo- but would the average person on a jury know? Meanwhile - it is the same value shoe, just less distinctive.
So to tie it back to this thread so we don't get in trouble for going off topic - I was just wondering "out loud" how many people who saw the pic of Tre carrying the Hermes bag realised what brand it was and the cost? We all jumped on it right away and saw her arrogance in carrying it into court, but since it is a plain black bag would those not familar with purses know? Maybe her "fans" wouldn't be so quick to defend her if they saw the irony in her carrying a designer bag to court to face the type of charges she has.
It's a hypothetical question I know, I was just thinking out loud...


----------



## swags

dooneybaby said:


> I get what you're saying.
> 
> As far as any jury is concerned, it shouldn't matter what brand or how much the defendant is wearing, unless it's pointed out in court - in other words, it becomes evidence. *Yes, jurors judge defendants based on how they look, but making* *presumptions about how much they've spent on clothing is a no, no, and can get everyone into trouble.
> *
> I'm going WAAY off topic, but bear with me please.
> 
> Let's say, for example, that a secretary for a Wall Street investor is on trial for allegedly embezzling money from the company. But in reality, she didn't do it, it was her boss, who set her up.
> She's on trial for 5 weeks, and every day, she wears a different pair of red bottom shoes.
> Several people on the jury know that those famous red bottom shoes are CLs, and they cost a lot of money. So those jurors PRESUME that for a woman to be able to sport 25 different pairs of CLs throughout the trial, she had to have been embezzling money, because evidence presented showed that her salary was only $50,000.
> Little did those jurors know that their presumptions were wrong. Only two pairs of the CLs were real and they were gifts. The other 23 pairs the secretary painted the bottoms red herself.
> Could you imagine if the jurors convicted the secretary based on that sole presumption? (SOLE presumption...shoes...get it? Sorry.)
> 
> The prosecutor or the judge may say at sentencing, "The defendant appears to have very expensive taste."
> I would suggest that the defendant speak up and say, "Your honor, 2 pairs of those shoes were gifts and the other 23 pairs I painted the bottoms myself."
> 
> Was that babbling on or what?




What about the footage of her on the Real Housewives? Flaunting cash to buy furniture, building the house, birthday parties for the kids, the christening.....etc Can that be used as evidence if needed?


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> Y'all know in the first season Tre said she 'skeeves' about living in other peoples houses. Well, she about to sleeve to death being in the big house AND Sleeping on someone else's mattress - lol



I do remember that!  She can't use a sink or toilet other people have used. Hmm hmm mmm.


----------



## KathyB

slang said:


> My post was an "off topic" question - not in referrence in Teresa's case but a question posed to someone who posted about a client wearing $800 shoes to court...I was just trying to find out if those $800 shoes had no logos or red soles - would anyone (juror/judge/prosecutor) really know those shoes cost $800, since "the average" person isn't into shoes/purses like alot of us here on tPF are.
> I was just curious since none of my co-worker or family for example could identify designer goods if you paid them...



Don't underestimate what the members of a jury know.  As a rule, jurors are a vastly diversified mix of citizens and no attorney worth their salt would take a chance by allowing his client to show up in court in designer duds, regardless if the duds are easily recognizable as designer or not.


----------



## swags

KathyB said:


> Don't underestimate what the members of a jury know.  As a rule, jurors are a vastly diversified mix of citizens and no attorney worth their salt would take a chance by allowing his client to show up in court in designer duds, regardless if the duds are easily recognizable as designer or not.





Since this case is both real news as well as tabloid fodder, I would not be surprised that it bites her in a$$. Anyone could make a passing comment to the judge about it.


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> What about the footage of her on the Real Housewives? Flaunting cash to buy furniture, building the house, birthday parties for the kids, the christening.....etc Can that be used as evidence if needed?



That's what I was saying in my previous post.
The Giudices' lavish lifestyle over the years has been documented on "Housewives." That most certainly can be used as evidence against them, especially when prosecutors document how much money they were actually earning compared to how much they were spending. I have the feeling a lot of mess is going to come out at the sentencing hearing.

At least spending a couple years in a jail cell will get them used to living in a 500 sq. ft. apartment they'll eventually have to share with their kids! They can kiss that mansion goodbye!


----------



## dooneybaby

slang said:


> I totally get what you are saying and I agree! but what if we substitute those Louboutin shoes with a plain Manolo pump which costs the same. Most of us here would still be able to id that shoe as a Manolo- but would the average person on a jury know? Meanwhile - it is the same value shoe, just less distinctive.
> So to tie it back to this thread so we don't get in trouble for going off topic - I was just wondering "out loud" how many people who saw the pic of Tre carrying the Hermes bag realised what brand it was and the cost? We all jumped on it right away and saw her arrogance in carrying it into court, but since it is a plain black bag would those not familar with purses know? Maybe her "fans" wouldn't be so quick to defend her if they saw the irony in her carrying a designer bag to court to face the type of charges she has.
> It's a hypothetical question I know, I was just thinking out loud...


That's the first thing I said when I saw the photos and video of the Giudices arriving at the courthouse! 
Especially when the black Hermes she carried at her court appearance last week was a different one from the off-white one she'd been carrying in previous court appearances.
I agree with you. Most people in that courthouse are probably clueless to what she was carrying, probably even the judge, her own attorney and the prosecutors.
That's why I said if anyone of them reads the news stories that happen to point it out, it could hurt her.
Her lavish lifestyle already has been documented on "Housewives," but to bring some of that to court is kinda like throwing it in the court's face, even if Teresa is too dumb to have done it intentionally, and personally, I think she is.


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm loving everyone's comments!

Hey, I don't wish any bad to come to anyone, especially the Giudice kids...
But Joe and Teresa did this to themselves, and I don't feel sorry for them. And honestly, I can't wait to see how this all plays out on sentencing day.
And we probably will be seeing some of this from Teresa in court. 

"You can put me in jail your honor, but please don't make me give up the house! It's the only home my kids have ever known!


----------



## Nahreen

Goldfox said:


> For Tre and Joe, any PR they can get is good for them. This is how they'll earn a living/will pay off their debts. The more hate, the more headlines. I also believe she wants to show off what fine stuff she has before she has to sell it



Yeah getting paid for giving exclusive interviews of their sob story to magazines, maby even a book deal about the serving time.


----------



## Nahreen

I wonder what happened to the 41 charges, did they disappear and only 5 remain? Is that possible? 
We are soft here in Sweden when it comes to charging criminal activity, if someone breaks into my house and I hit them with a frying pan, I am the one getting charged, not the burglar. But I thought you in the US were harder with the punishment when it comes to commiting crimes, you have death penalty in some places.


----------



## Nahreen

dooneybaby said:


> I get what you're saying.
> 
> As far as any jury is concerned, it shouldn't matter what brand or how much the defendant is wearing, unless it's pointed out in court - in other words, it becomes evidence. Yes, jurors judge defendants based on how they look, but making presumptions about how much they've spent on clothing is a no, no, and can get everyone into trouble.
> 
> I'm going WAAY off topic, but bear with me please.
> 
> Let's say, for example, that a secretary for a Wall Street investor is on trial for allegedly embezzling money from the company. But in reality, she didn't do it, it was her boss, who set her up.
> She's on trial for 5 weeks, and every day, she wears a different pair of red bottom shoes.
> Several people on the jury know that those famous red bottom shoes are CLs, and they cost a lot of money. So those jurors PRESUME that for a woman to be able to sport 25 different pairs of CLs throughout the trial, she had to have been embezzling money, because evidence presented showed that her salary was only $50,000.
> Little did those jurors know that their presumptions were wrong. Only two pairs of the CLs were real and they were gifts. The other 23 pairs the secretary painted the bottoms red herself.
> Could you imagine if the jurors convicted the secretary based on that sole presumption? (SOLE presumption...shoes...get it? Sorry.)
> 
> The prosecutor or the judge may say at sentencing, "The defendant appears to have very expensive taste."
> I would suggest that the defendant speak up and say, "Your honor, 2 pairs of those shoes were gifts and the other 23 pairs I painted the bottoms myself."
> 
> Was that babbling on or what?



I understand. But in Teresas case she plaided guilty = yes I took the money. If she is going to play the poor me and my poor children card in front of the judge, should it not be more appropriate to dress plainly, show some remorse for your behaviour and not go around flaunting your excessive spending habits by carrying expensive clothing. After all she is a public figure and some magazine will do a big headline on her clothing.


----------



## KathyB

swags said:


> Since this case is both real news as well as tabloid fodder, I would not be surprised that it bites her in a$$. Anyone could make a passing comment to the judge about it.



Of course it will!  Don't think for one minute the judge assigned to the case hasn't read and heard about it, as well.


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> Slightly off topic but do you think the average juror would know how to distinguish high end items and the value?
> 
> I could wear $800 shoes to my office and none of my co-workers would be any wiser. I've had people in my office including female managers ask about my purses, shoes, jewellery - and none have any clue what the brand is or the cost.
> 
> If I was Teresa I would have dressed very modestly but I wonder sometimes if us here on tPF are more aware of brands then what an average person would be?
> 
> I could show a pic of Tre carrying that Hermes bag and I would bet not one of my female colleagues would have a clue what brand it is




I was thinking exactly this.  Most people don't know labels and what distinguishes them.

It's people in the media that are attracting a lot of attention to this.


----------



## Nahreen

Any news about the trial?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I just read that the prosecuters are now threatening to seize their assets...  
She has been in the news recently for charging "fans" $25 to pose for a picture with her at her last appearence - cash only and with no receipts...still doing shady business!!


----------



## swags

WillstarveforLV said:


> I just read that the prosecuters are now threatening to seize their assets...
> She has been in the news recently for charging "fans" $25 to pose for a picture with her at her last appearence - cash only and with no receipts...still doing shady business!!





Sadly, I bet there are people that will pay it.
Her facebook page came up as a suggestion for me and I looked at it. She's pimping her Milania hair care line and the fabelinis. 


Here's a couple of comments that had me chuckling:


"call upon the angels Teresa and Joe, they will be there for both of you   xxxxoooo"
9 hours ago · Edited · Like
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Teresa-Giudice/122688361577#<li class="UFIRow  UFILastComment UFILastCommentComponent UFIComment display UFIComponent" data-ft='{"tn":"R"}' data-reactid=".2c.1:3:1:$comment122688361577=210152294082986578=263_32764195:0">"Angels have better things to do than watch over felons..what a stupid comment" 

<li class="UFIRow  UFILastComment UFILastCommentComponent UFIComment display UFIComponent" data-ft='{"tn":"R"}' data-reactid=".2c.1:3:1:$comment122688361577=210152294082986578=263_32764195:0">


----------



## swags

And sadly Manzo'd with Children is happening
https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ca...e-never-friend-talks-164500105-us-weekly.html


----------



## WillstarveforLV

swags said:


> Sadly, I bet there are people that will pay it.
> Her facebook page came up as a suggestion for me and I looked at it. She's pimping her Milania hair care line and the fabelinis.
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of comments that had me chuckling:
> 
> 
> "call upon the angels Teresa and Joe, they will be there for both of you xxxxoooo"
> 9 hours ago · Edited · Like
> <li class="UFIRow UFILastComment UFILastCommentComponent UFIComment display UFIComponent" data-ft='{"tn":"R"}' data-reactid=".2c.1:3:1:$comment122688361577=210152294082986578=263_32764195:0">"Angels have better things to do than watch over felons..what a stupid comment"
> 
> <li class="UFIRow UFILastComment UFILastCommentComponent UFIComment display UFIComponent" data-ft='{"tn":"R"}' data-reactid=".2c.1:3:1:$comment122688361577=210152294082986578=263_32764195:0">


 

Hahaha - funny but true about the angels! It is shocking how they still have support of fans out there..but it appears even with this whole trial/pleading guilty drama, she is going back to her old ways and it has not affected her in any way...beyond greedy, shameless and clueless she is....counting down the days till July, hoping justice is served!!


----------



## Designed_One

swags said:


> And sadly Manzo'd with Children is happening
> https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ca...e-never-friend-talks-164500105-us-weekly.html


 
I feel like this will be an epic failure.

I was watching a few episodes of season 1 recently and theresa, jacqueline and caroline were so cute together. There was a genuine friendship and affection for each other and they got along really well - it was nice to watch. I'm not buying that caroline was only friends with teresa for the show.


----------



## sgj99

Designed_One said:


> *I feel like this will be an epic failure.*
> 
> I was watching a few episodes of season 1 recently and theresa, jacqueline and caroline were so cute together. There was a genuine friendship and affection for each other and they got along really well - it was nice to watch. I'm not buying that caroline was only friends with teresa for the show.



this sounds so ugly but i hope it is an epic failure ... the whole concept of Caroline and her adult kids being entertaining enough to carry their own show is so foreign to me.


----------



## swags

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...-of-new-jersey-season-6-trailer-drama-2014155


 Jac and Caroline are gone.  Kathy and Rosie will make appearances. They have 3 new housewives and Dina is returning. Teresa and Melissa are back.  I can't believe Teresa would want the cameras around since the new season will air a short time before their sentencing. I guess she figures its all out there anyway.


----------



## Love4H

swags said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...-of-new-jersey-season-6-trailer-drama-2014155
> 
> 
> Jac and Caroline are gone.  Kathy and Rosie will make appearances. They have 3 new housewives and Dina is returning. Teresa and Melissa are back.  I can't believe Teresa would want the cameras around since the new season will air a short time before their sentencing. I guess she figures its all out there anyway.



I saw the picture last night on Facebook and was like WHOOOOOOOOOA, you go Bravo!!!


----------



## Michele26

Heartbreaking to see Gia crying hugging her father.


----------



## livethelake

From the US magazine article


"I obviously know what's going on," a teenage Gia says to her mom in the  kitchen. Joe and Teresa's oldest daughter then starts crying as her mom  rushes to embrace her. _*Joe, meanwhile, asks Gia what she wants to be  when she grows up. "A criminal lawyer," responds Gia, while her father  responds, "We need them."*_
​


----------



## zaara10

Ok that trailer was confusing. I couldn't tell the new girls apart!


----------



## Michele26

zaara10 said:


> Ok that trailer was confusing. I couldn't tell the new girls apart!



I know it's much too early to form an opinion, but just from that trailer we are going to get more of the same drama from the twins.


----------



## pixiejenna

The scene with Gia hugging her dad crying is heartbreaking. Too bad her idiot parents didn't think down the line about how all their shady dealings were going to end up. They must have figured since they got away with it for so long they wouldn't get caught. It's also sad that they have no choice but to film the train wreck they created because it's really their only source of income.  

Having two of the new girls be twins looks like it's going to make it very confusing to watch. Is the one girl who used to be Mel's friend who's been fighting breast cancer one of the new cast memebers? Also how can you not know one of your "friends" has been battling breast cancer for over 5 years?!? Goes to show ya Mel has no friends.


----------



## slang

I found watching the preview confusing with the twins - I couldn't follow anything?

I know alot of people didn't like Dina and found her boring - but I'd rather watch her over Jac & Caroline


----------



## needloub

zaara10 said:


> Ok that trailer was confusing. I couldn't tell the new girls apart!



Neither could I!!


----------



## Michele26

*Kathy Wakiles Daughter, Victoria Has Second Brain Tumor Surgery*
Posted by Ally on April 29, 2014

  Former _Real Housewives Of New Jersey_ star Kathy Wakile is revealing that her daughter, Victoria Wakile had another brain tumor that required surgery. The successful surgery took place in the beginning of April and Victorias staples came out yesterday.


*On Finding About The Tumor:*
_We were on __vacation in Florida__ and she fainted while she was on the beach. We brought her to the hospital because it was the first day on vacation and I wanted to make sure everything was okay. __The doctor__ did a bunch of tests in the ER and out of nowhere, she decides to do one more test and with that testit was a cat scanthey found that she had a brain tumor. It was a benign brain tumor and it was removed at Columbia Presbyterian by Dr. Neil Feldstein. She recuperated wonderfully and she broke all the recovery records. It was just a little bump in the road for her and we never really even thought about it much, just her regular visits._
_
_
*Victorias Father, Rich Wakile Shares His Pain:*
_They kept insinuating that this was a life-threatening tumor. The guy, Dr. Feldstein, [who] I think I should start bowing in front of this guy because to me hes King Feldstein he saved her and he didnt just save our daughter, he saved me, because Im the weak one. My wife is the rock. I come off like the man of the house but when it comes down to stuff like this, we all lean on Kathy. The thing is when we first found out about the brain tumor, I grabbed my wife and I remember like it was yesterday. I said, Listen, okay, we need to be strong for her. We need to show a good front. I kind of propped Kathy up to be strong. And I was getting her to be strong for Victoria, but I needed her to be strong for me. Because as soon as she said, You alright Rich? I curled up into a corner and started crying. I just cried._
_
_
*On The Second Brain Tumor:*
_She is in __nursing school__ as a result of this experience. The nurses were the ones giving her that extra care and talking to her and making her feel that everything is going to be okay. She wanted to be that caregiver. We just passed her 10-year anniversary of the surgery, and shes telling me that shes just feeling off. Shes saying, Mom, I just dont feel right. Shes been experiencing some major headaches. She said, Since its my 10 year anniversary, maybe we should make an appointment for a follow-up, an MRI just to check on things. The radiologist, he read it right on the spot. He said, I think that there is some obstruction. A little portion had regrown and it was blocking the fluid passing through. It wasnt as large as it had grown previously. We [had] the same surgeon and he knew exactly what he had to do. It was a quick stay, and she once again broke all the recovery rules. And now this hospital stay further solidified her wanting. Every nurse that came in, she said, This is really my calling. This is what I want to be doing. At 10, we knew the risks. At this point now, she knew the risks because she is an adult. The doctors have to make her aware of all the risks.

_   Today, Victoria is happy, healthy, and tumor free. She has already resumed her nursing studies and hanging out with her friends. Kathy posted a photograph to her Facebook account yesterday of Victorias head prior to getting her staples out (shown below.) 



*Kathy On Victorias Recovery:*
_Shes great. They initially get her out of bed after __two__ days, and the doctor told her to get on her __phone and__ text her friends. Yesterday, she was out of the house all day with her friends. Today we went to her campus to __talk to her__ advisors and get all of her work from her professors. A lot of times you go through a traumatic experience and you want to put it behind you. But its selfish to do that. If you put it behind you, then no one learns from it. They ask the questions when they are going to the doctors. They get their __support groups__ for parents and patients that are going through the same things. Theres __medication__ and theres different __treatment__ centers for people who are going through the same things. We want to raise awareness. There are organizations like the Childrens Brain Tumor Foundation. We do charity events._
_
_
*Rich On Why They Are Sharing Victorias Story:*
_The only reason we are doing this interview is that there are some kids out there that are 10, 15, 20, 25 that are going through the same thing. We just want to put the word out thereyoure not alone in this. The Wakiles have been through it twice._
  We are so glad to hear that everything is well with Victoria! What are your thoughts? Post your comments below.
  Source: _OK Magazine

http://realitywives.net/blogs/kathy-wakile-daughter-victoria-second-brain-tumor-surgery/
_


----------



## AECornell

^^ Poor girl! I can't even imagine going through that. The positive in it is that she has been healthy for 10 years with no recurring rumors, so that's great. Hoping she has a speedy recovery and no new growth.


----------



## Graw

Where do they find these people? He said, she said, its really 2 degrees of separation with this NJ group.  I guess to apply they likely do a background "social" check to make sure something inflammatory appears.

Dina is a good friend.  She only did this show for Tre.



Michele26 said:


> Heartbreaking to see Gia crying hugging her father.



Too sad



zaara10 said:


> Ok that trailer was confusing. I couldn't tell the new girls apart!



I wonder how old everyone is. 



Michele26 said:


> I know it's much too early to form an opinion, but just from that trailer we are going to get more of the same drama from the twins.



Lots of drama, I can't see Kathy in another year of this and Jacqueline is 1.5  seconds away from losing it.  

I hope Victoria has a safe recovery.


----------



## GoGlam

Good to hear the surgery was successful! Hopefully she has a full, speedy and permanent recovery.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh wow!  I wish Victoria well. Side eye to rich and Kathy for selling her story to the tabloids...


----------



## gr8onteej

Who are all of these people?  Rather why all of these people?  Not sure if I'll be watching these Housewives...


----------



## Bentley1

Anyone watch the 30 Minute RHONJ preview last night? My DVR recorded it, had no idea there would be a preview.

And, OMG, I can.not. stand the new women.  The twins are absolutely horrible, trashy, loud, etc. and Amber (Melissa's old friend) is a nightmare towards EVERYONE.  It's not even interesting drama, it's a whole lot of yelling over every little thing & the whole season just doesn't make any sense.  My head was spinning at the end of the preview. Horrible.  These new women make Teresa & Melissa look like school girls.  I actually miss Jackie, Caroline & Kathy.  These women are a scary bunch.


----------



## Love Of My Life

With the new cast, these "twins" are not holding my interest..

Time to sign off...


----------



## zaara10

gr8onteej said:


> Who are all of these people?  Rather why all of these people?  Not sure if I'll be watching these Housewives...



They fit the Italian jersey girl stereotype that's why. Nothing fresh here.


----------



## Goldfox

WHAT A MESS! Suddenly Melissa both look and seem like a authentic, natural sweetheart. Even Teresa has that exhausted old matriarch Caroline "I'm so over this" drag over her face in half the scenes. Is this Bravo's angelic plot to keep the Guidices and Gorgas out of prison?


----------



## Ladybug09

Saw the preview.
 The twins loud and annoying.

Melissa..a lot of PS..

Dina..annoying, crass..she looks stupid coming on now that Caroline is gone.

Theresa...gets no pity from me...the judge needs yo throw the book at em and send them both to jail
 Also the kids are bad as he!!.

The other chick will be stirring up a lot of trouble.


----------



## Graw

Goldfox said:


> WHAT A MESS! Suddenly Melissa both look and seem like a authentic, natural sweetheart. Even Teresa has that exhausted old matriarch Caroline "I'm so over this" drag over her face in half the scenes.* Is this Bravo's angelic plot to keep the Guidices and Gorgas out of prison*?



So they can keep their ratings gold?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why do people say 'the cancer'?

Tre looks like crap, I guess her situation is taking it's toll. Dina looks good.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Why do people say 'the cancer'?
> 
> Tre looks like crap, I guess her situation is taking it's toll. *Dina looks good*.



...but she still seems boring


----------



## junqueprincess

So happy to see a revamp with cast. Cast looks younger and more vibrant then the previous. So glad to see Caroline, Jacqueline & Kathy  exit, they were painful to watch and as boring as watching paint dry. 
I too hope they throw the book at Teresa and Joe, I hope they show it all. They are such scammers and con men. The early episodes of Teresa building the house, and sparing no expense and paying cash in the thousands for kids cloths with basically stolen money stick in my mind.


----------



## Nishi621

The twins don't seem to have any money


----------



## sgj99

junqueprincess said:


> So happy to see a revamp with cast. Cast looks younger and more vibrant then the previous. So glad to see Caroline, Jacqueline & Kathy  exit, they were painful to watch and as boring as watching paint dry.
> I too hope they throw the book at Teresa and Joe, I hope they show it all. They are such scammers and con men.* The early episodes of Teresa building the house, and sparing no expense and paying cash in the thousands* for kids cloths with basically stolen money stick in my mind.


 
for a home that is ugly:  all that marble and stone is cold and the front view of the house is not very attractive, IMO.  it lacks curb appeal on the outside and warmth, the look of a real home, on the inside.


----------



## Ladybug09

Big houses but they Dont believe in landscaping.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks like bravo is recycling reality characters: Dina's attorney is the same lady from the new show, untying the knot.


----------



## krissa

Sad news. Joe Giudice's father passed away at their house. Saw this on reality tea. 


Had anyone watched the sneak peek yet? This is my second time watching? I'm so not looking forward to Dina returning.


----------



## limom

krissa said:


> Sad news. Joe Giudice's father passed away at their house. Saw this on reality tea.
> 
> 
> Had anyone watched the sneak peek yet? This is my second time watching? I'm so not looking forward to Dina returning.



Oh gee!
Was he ill?
TMZ reports massive heart attack.


----------



## Michele26

His father had a massive heart attack and was only 63. He was working in Joe's garden at the time.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> for a home that is ugly:  all that marble and stone is cold and the front view of the house is not very attractive, IMO.  it lacks curb appeal on the outside and warmth, the look of a real home, on the inside.


I agree...the exterior of that house was gross


----------



## tomz_grl

Watching the old episodes now. I miss how good this show used to be... Maybe bringing back Dina will add some life to the new season.


----------



## AECornell

Is no one watching?

Sad at the end when they said Joe Guidice's father passed away.


----------



## Lady_V

So sad and he was only 64


----------



## AECornell

It's nice though that they got that moment filmed, with the four of them. I think it's nice they showed that, him saying how much he loved them and them hugging. It was a nice moment.


----------



## Michele26

^^Yeah, I'm so glad the family had that reunion and the father got to see the whole family together. He was so young too.


----------



## Michele26

This season is going to be fun for me...Colts Neck is the area I'm originally from in NJ.


----------



## missyb

Michele26 said:


> This season is going to be fun for me...Colts Neck is the area I'm originally from in NJ.




I'm from Sea Girt. I can't wait to see where they actually film. I heard Colts Neck said no filming in town only in their houses but it could put Delicious Orchard on the map! Lol


----------



## Michele26

missyb said:


> I'm from Sea Girt. I can't wait to see where they actually film. I heard Colts Neck said no filming in town only in their houses but it could put Delicious Orchard on the map! Lol



It's so funny that you mentioned "Delicious Orchard." I called my BFF & she was shopping there Sunday morning. 

Amber looks like she's going to start a lot of drama!


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> for a home that is ugly:  all that marble and stone is cold and the front view of the house is not very attractive, IMO.  it lacks curb appeal on the outside and warmth, the look of a real home, on the inside.


I agree....I dont like the exterior of any of those homes...big, but not attractive...IMO


----------



## KathyB

horse17 said:


> I agree....I dont like the exterior of any of those homes...big, but not attractive...IMO



I said that about that marble monstrosity that Theresa and Joe built several years ago.  Big, but ugly with no curb appeal.  Looks like a mausoleum, but as I said back then, marble doesn't burn.


----------



## Shoegal30

I like that there are so many new ladies this season. It is a welcomed changed.  The end of last nite's ep was sad.  This season appears to be juicy.  The Jersey girls are my 2d fav after ATL.


----------



## leeann

They should bring Danielle back.


----------



## tomz_grl

leeann said:


> They should bring Danielle back.


----------



## rockhollow

Boy, Tree sure looked old and tired, must have been a tough year. .

And so it seems it will be the sisters united  (sort of) against the others. I'm so glad it won't be another season of Tree fighting with Melissa and Joe. After what, three years, we've seen enough.
Although Tree did seem to throw a bit if shade Melissa's way - when M was looking for sympathy over the cancer/facebook story.

Don't know what to think about Dina. I thought I liked her on the first seasons, but then seeing a few more seasons, I started to change my mind.
Is she sweet, fun loving gal, or master manipulator, who knows how to play the game?
I guess time will tell.
As much as I couldn't stand Caroline, I would not blame her solely for all the trouble between her and Dina. I'm sure they both contributed.

I also couldn't seem to keep the other 3 separate. Not only the twins, but the other lady looked very similar.
I guess we need to see a couple more episodes.

Juicy Joe he hasn't really changed - he is what he is. I want to say something good about him, but am worried about being slammed


----------



## madeleine86

As a baglover I always try to see what handbags the housewives is carrying. Did anyone else notice that when Theresa met up with Melissa for their girls' practice Tre carried a black Celine mini, but when she sat down inside the studio her handbag was a red mini luggage instead :wondering


----------



## swags

madeleine86 said:


> As a baglover I always try to see what handbags the housewives is carrying. Did anyone else notice that when Theresa met up with Melissa for their girls' practice Tre carried a black Celine mini, but when she sat down inside the studio her handbag was a red mini luggage instead :wondering


I wasn't a fan of the new additions so far. Amber is there to make trouble for Melissa. The twins I could take or leave. 


The Theresa and Joe thing is sad. I guess she needs the money and Bravo wants to keep it going but I don't think their real life drama should be entertainment. Did they bring it on themselves? Yes but the kids didn't and they are old enough for the show to affect them. All of it probably added to Joe's dad's stress which is not good for ones health.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Teresa seems real quiet. I guess the possiblility of going to jail will do that to you.

Anyone know the sentencing date?


----------



## swags

BagOuttaHell said:


> Teresa seems real quiet. I guess the possiblility of going to jail will do that to you.
> 
> Anyone know the sentencing date?





I read it was pushed until September due to the death of Joe's dad.


----------



## Tivo

swags said:


> I wasn't a fan of the new additions so far. Amber is there to make trouble for Melissa. The twins I could take or leave.
> 
> 
> The Theresa and Joe thing is sad. I guess she needs the money and Bravo wants to keep it going but I don't think their real life drama should be entertainment. Did they bring it on themselves? Yes but the kids didn't and they are old enough for the show to affect them. All of it probably added to Joe's dad's stress which is not good for ones health.


I'm watching the show now, I was ready to majorly dislike her but if she is here to make trouble for Melissa I need to buy a Team Amber shirt.


----------



## legaldiva

I watched Sunday's episode last night, and I loved the winter fashion ... which we don't really see in the other RH episodes so much.  IT made me so very sad to see how hte camera caught Gia's angst over her family's legal troubles, and it REALLY REALLY bothered me how much denial her parents are in and representing to the children.  

Joe and Theresa committed some terrible crimes, and Joe (while he appears to love his family) deserves serious prison.


----------



## EMMY

Yea Gia is totally aware of what is going on and she is taking it really really hard...she is too young to be dealing with something like this..she is just scared to death and it is obvious she is hurting very much..I feel really really sorry for her....I sure hope she turns out OK...


----------



## lulilu

I feel terrible for the whole family.  Personally, it is hard for me to feel glad to see white collar criminals go to jail for an extensive period.  In my experience, judges believe that the defendant should have considered the effect on his family when committing the crime, not when facing sentencing.


----------



## lulilu

I am not loving the OCD former friend who gave the party.  And the twins do not appeal to me at all.  They appear very course and crass.


----------



## br00kelynx

leeann said:


> They should bring Danielle back.


 at least she was funny
these girls are bimbos


----------



## Nahreen

Catching up on the last episode. 

I feel sorry for Tres kids. They are the ones that will suffer for their parents dishonesty. But I can't feel sorry for Tre and Joe. They are adults who have been living a life in luxury on stolen money instead of living within their means.


----------



## zaara10

Nahreen said:


> Catching up on the last episode.
> 
> I feel sorry for Tres kids. They are the ones that will suffer for their parents dishonesty. But I can't feel sorry for Tre and Joe. They are adults who have been living a life in luxury on stolen money instead of living within their means.



Completely agree. 
Teresa is complaining that all of her attorney fees are preventing her from saving for her kids' college, but she didn't think about saving that money when wasting it on a lavishly gaudy stolen lifestyle. 
I don't even think this will humble them.


----------



## imgg

zaara10 said:


> Completely agree.
> Teresa is complaining that all of her attorney fees are preventing her from saving for her kids' college, but she didn't think about saving that money when wasting it on a lavishly gaudy stolen lifestyle.
> *I don't even think this will humble them*.



I agree.  They feel entitled.

I hope the judge doesn't go soft on them.  While I do feel bad for their kids, it's important to show actions have consequences.  If there are not significant consequences, these kids will grow up just like them feeling entitled to everything without working for it, knowing they can get away with it- like mommy and daddy.


----------



## imgg

zaara10 said:


> Completely agree.
> *Teresa is complaining that all of her attorney fees are preventing her from saving for her kids' college,* but she didn't think about saving that money when wasting it on a lavishly gaudy stolen lifestyle.
> I don't even think this will humble them.



I doubt they will pay them anyway, they will probably file bankruptcy on the fees.  How can they afford the house-maybe Bravo is paying them a lot? What does Joey do?  I don't really watch the show, stopped after season 1.


----------



## Graw

I hope Tre and the kids are ok when Juicy is sentenced.  Hopefully Tre stays out of jail.

Dina and her sisters look so much alike.  It is nice her mother came out to film with her.  

The Twiins, wow Bravo dug deep to ensure conflict would ensue.  Both are firecrackers.  Nicole isn't a housewife, but maybe she will marry her boyfriend and have children.  Teresa, has to know her husband is not/has not been faithful to her.  It will be interesting to see what he teaches their son at the restaurant because Rino - thinks he is a star.



AECornell said:


> It's nice though that they got that moment filmed, with the four of them. I think it's nice they showed that, him saying how much he loved them and them hugging. It was a nice moment.


 Yes



Tivo said:


> I'm watching the show now, I was ready to majorly dislike her but if she is here to make trouble for Melissa I need to buy a Team Amber shirt.



Melissa and Joe Gorga's daughter said I don't like this small disgusting house.  She has no idea their rental is a large house.  At 7, its understandable, I hope they don't raise her to be entitled or spoiled. 



EMMY said:


> Yea Gia is totally aware of what is going on and she is taking it really really hard...she is too young to be dealing with something like this..she is just scared to death and it is obvious she is hurting very much..I feel really really sorry for her....I sure hope she turns out OK...


  I hope all of their girls are ok.


----------



## Love Of My Life

zaara10 said:


> Completely agree.
> Teresa is complaining that all of her attorney fees are preventing her from saving for her kids' college, but she didn't think about saving that money when wasting it on a lavishly gaudy stolen lifestyle.
> I don't even think this will humble them.


 


They are both in denial & don't even understand or think they did something
wrong much less illegal.

It's unfortunate that their children will pay the ultimate price not having
their father or mother living with them & have to go to prison for "visits"
The impact of all of this on the children will probably be with them for the
rest of their lives & someone to remind them what their parents did.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think they will be humbled either.

They are still on reality tv for chrissakes.


----------



## zaara10

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't think they will be humbled either.
> 
> They are still on reality tv for chrissakes.



They need the paycheck. Teresa does hustle, I'll give her that. 
When Gia said she wanted to be a criminal lawyer, I couldn't help but think, yeah to put ppl like your scheming parents in jail. Good for her for aiming high!


----------



## Nahreen

zaara10 said:


> Completely agree.
> Teresa is complaining that all of her attorney fees are preventing her from saving for her kids' college, but she didn't think about saving that money when wasting it on a lavishly gaudy stolen lifestyle.
> I don't even think this will humble them.



Agree. All I could think about when she complained about the attorneys fees was the money she spent on her boob job and how that could have been saved for the kids.


----------



## Nahreen

hotshot said:


> They are both in denial & don't even understand or think they did something
> wrong much less illegal.
> 
> It's unfortunate that their children will pay the ultimate price not having
> their father or mother living with them & have to go to prison for "visits"
> The impact of all of this on the children will probably be with them for the
> rest of their lives & someone to remind them what their parents did.



It seems like it has been going on for a long time too, even after they joined the housewives series and started appearing on national tv.


----------



## swags

I don't think Joe or Melissa really care if Juicy or Teresa goes to jail. I also thought the cousin dinner was for show and that.Kathy and Teresa do not like each other and their spouses don't either.
The only love I see on the show is between Dina and Teresa. 
I think Amber is overdoing it on her acting.
And did the twin really receive a bottle holder from her boyfriend and nothing else?


----------



## Goldfox

swags said:


> And did the twin really receive a bottle holder from her boyfriend and nothing else?




Madre Santa's comment was golden shade!


----------



## cjy

Nahreen said:


> Agree. All I could think about when she complained about the attorneys fees was the money she spent on her boob job and how that could have been saved for the kids.


I agree. I feel bad for the children but not for them.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Very sad for the kids. When will we know regarding sentence?


----------



## sgj99

i still don't like Dina, i think she is manipulative and sneaky - i'd certainly never trust her.  i think she left the show not because of Danielle but because she was trying to save her marriage.  and i hate it this trend of showing how excited yet sad these moms are about their kids going off to college (Dina, Ramona - NY, Vicki - OC, Kim and Yoland - BH) - that storyline is old and boring.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> i still don't like Dina, i think she is manipulative and sneaky - i'd certainly never trust her.  i think she left the show not because of Danielle but because she was trying to save her marriage.  and* i hate it this trend of showing how excited yet sad these moms are about their kids going off to college (Dina, Ramona - NY, Vicki - OC, Kim and Yoland - BH) - that storyline is old and boring*.





Me too! Over and over.


----------



## zaara10

sgj99 said:


> i still don't like Dina, i think she is manipulative and sneaky - i'd certainly never trust her.  i think she left the show not because of Danielle but because she was trying to save her marriage.  and i hate it this trend of showing how excited yet sad these moms are about their kids going off to college (Dina, Ramona - NY, Vicki - OC, Kim and Yoland - BH) - that storyline is old and boring.



I understand it's been done, but the kids going off to college is part of their life so it's going to be part of their storyline. Honestly, that's what I originally thought the RH franchise was going to be about... Work, family, homes, lifestyle, etc. But I guess fighting & drama make for better ratings. Heck, I still watch.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree. Dina is shady.
There is an air of phoniness surrounding the Gorgas/Guidices. 
Joe Gorga has to lay off the roids. His neck is huge.
Melissa looks really good this season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not buying why she left either. But how convenient she has returned just as a Caroline left. If she was REAL in this reality show business, she would have returned while Caroline was still on. 

I think she also returned for a paycheck.


----------



## Nahreen

They should have brought Danielle back when bringing Dina back. Dina and Danielle were not on friendly terms and neither was Tre and Danielle. It could make for fun tv.

Dina probably returned to make some money now that she is going to divorce this Tommy guy.


----------



## tinaedel

I actually love Dina and have from the start. I think she's more choosy about what she films because she is trying to portray her spirituality and personal growth whether it's about her daughter leaving for school or her divorce.


----------



## limom

tinaedel said:


> I actually love Dina and have from the start. I think she's more choosy about what she films because she is trying to portray her spirituality and personal growth whether it's about her daughter leaving for school or her divorce.




Did you ever see her special on Vh1?


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> Did you ever see her special on Vh1?



i did.  it was a 30 minute show about really expensive weddings.  she mentioned that she and Tommy had broken up in the past because he cheated.  while on camera he laughed about it.  i got the vibe she was marrying him for security and he came across as a real a$$.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> i did.  it was a 30 minute show about really expensive weddings.  she mentioned that she and Tommy had broken up in the past because he cheated.  while on camera he laughed about it.  i got the vibe she was marrying him for security and he came across as a real a$$.



Did not get a classy/earthy/spiritual vibe at all.
But she could have changed after marrying that guy.

She needs the income. Plain and simple, imo.
Whatever happened to her shows on HGTV?


----------



## tinaedel

I never saw the vh1 show but it sounds like a gem lol. I'll agree that all the talk of b itches is less than classy but I can't help but feel that she means well. Plus I love seeing her and Tre together. So much better than the heinous fighting the last couple years.


----------



## tinaedel

Wow I googled and just watched the casting tape for the vh1 show and I'm not sure what to make of it. I can definitely see why he never wants to be filmed what an an a-hole. They laugh about cheating on her for a year and then he says that people who murder get less crap...terrible.


----------



## sgj99

tinaedel said:


> Wow I googled and just watched the casting tape for the vh1 show and I'm not sure what to make of it. I can definitely see why he never wants to be filmed what an an a-hole. They laugh about cheating on her for a year and then he says that people who murder get less crap...terrible.



yes, he came across as a real douche-bag.

and makes you wonder:  why did she marry him?


----------



## tinaedel

True maybe she's grown or at least I hope so because I personally love to explore self help/growth and spiritual things. I was excited to see a bravo housewife like that too but who also likes the nicer things because I don't think you have to be austere to be spiritual. I guess we will see as the season continues.


----------



## tesi

sgj99 said:


> yes, he came across as a real douche-bag.
> 
> and makes you wonder:  why did she marry him?



$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## zaara10

Do we know why Dina doesn't speak to Caroline? I'm guessing it probably has something to do w/ her ex Tommy bc that's Albert's brother. That's an awkward situation. But she also doesn't speak to Chris & Jacqueline...? I wonder if Dina's dd Lexi is in touch w/ her cousins bc I remember first season she was close to Albie.


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> Do we know why Dina doesn't speak to Caroline? I'm guessing it probably has something to do w/ her ex Tommy bc that's Albert's brother. That's an awkward situation. But she also doesn't speak to Chris & Jacqueline...? I wonder if Dina's dd Lexi is in touch w/ her cousins bc I remember first season she was close to Albie.





I read that when Dina left she wanted the other ladies to threaten to leave and try and get Danielle fired. They all said no. Dina didn't forgive Caroline or Jac because they were family. She was chilly with Teresa for awhile but they grew close again.


Not sure how true that is but it did make sense when I read it at the time.


----------



## bagsforme

What ever happened to the Manzo spinoff?


----------



## tinaedel

I also read ages ago that Jac spread rumors that Dina's charity was a fraud, but who knows. None of them will talk about it publicly.


----------



## slang

It also came out at one of the reunions that Caroline doesn't speak to a lot of her other siblings - not just Dina. So there seems to be a lot going on in that family.
Definitely not the "blood is thicker than water" crap that Caroline liked to spew


----------



## rockhollow

I guess the Manzo family spin-off was a failure, haven't heard anything about it in a long time - thank goodness for that.

I sure thought Dina's sister that were at her house sure looked like her, especially the one with the big blond hair - was that the sister that did the animal rescue and was staying with Caroline in one of the shows?
I also wonder if some of the animosity between Dina and Caroline stems from the husband/brothers?

I can't say that I miss Caroline or Jaq this season!


----------



## tinaedel

rockhollow said:


> I sure thought Dina's sister that were at her house sure looked like her, especially the one with the big blond hair -




I thought so too, and a bit like caroline too even tho I don't think Dina and caroline look alike. Also they have similar laughs.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I *guess the Manzo family spin-off was a failure, haven't heard anything about it in a long time - thank goodness for that.*
> 
> I sure thought Dina's sister that were at her house sure looked like her, especially the one with the big blond hair - was that the sister that did the animal rescue and was staying with Caroline in one of the shows?
> I also wonder if some of the animosity between Dina and Caroline stems from the husband/brothers?
> 
> I can't say that I miss Caroline or Jaq this season!





I peeked at Caroline's website, it says Manzo'd with Children is coming this fall. I was hoping that it didn't happen but then I won't be watching. I found her kids to be obnoxious and their "careers" all bought by mom and dad.


----------



## arhient

I am so happy that Dina is back! I feel like its going to be interesting!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

arhient said:


> I am so happy that Dina is back! I feel like its going to be interesting!



Me too!  I don't think she's on HGTV anymore?  I saw one of her shows and it's it.  

I don't care for the twins  and like someone else said in here the 3 new gals all look alike.  

Heartbreaking 1st episode with Joe's dad


----------



## missyb

I'm wondering what Jacqueline is up to now that she's off the show. Her house is for sale for $2.7 million


----------



## Graw

missyb said:


> I'm wondering what Jacqueline is up to now that she's off the show. Her house is for sale for $2.7 million



I hope she is getting the help she needs, she was falling off the deep end.


----------



## needloub

limom said:


> Did not get a classy/earthy/spiritual vibe at all.
> But she could have changed after marrying that guy.
> 
> She needs the income. Plain and simple, imo.
> *Whatever happened to her shows on HGTV?*



I liked the concept of her show on HGTV, but she was so boring....I couldn't even last the half hour.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I peeked at Caroline's website, it says Manzo'd with Children is coming this fall. I was hoping that it didn't happen but then I won't be watching.* I found her kids to be obnoxious and their "careers" all bought by mom and dad.*



i never understood why Bravo featured them so much ... they aren't that interesting, just a bunch of spoiled kids.


----------



## rockhollow

missyb said:


> I'm wondering what Jacqueline is up to now that she's off the show. Her house is for sale for $2.7 million



And what she looks like these days - she was another one that seemed to be addicted the PS. And the wild daughter? Is she back home being looked after?


----------



## Michele26

missyb said:


> I'm wondering what Jacqueline is up to now that she's off the show. Her house is for sale for $2.7 million



Oh!...Wonder if Black Water is still operational?


----------



## AECornell

Not sure how the business is doing but they still sell it at Whole Foods.



Michele26 said:


> Oh!...Wonder if Black Water is still operational?


----------



## AECornell

I feel like that only applies to the siblings she likes, lol.



slang said:


> It also came out at one of the reunions that Caroline doesn't speak to a lot of her other siblings - not just Dina. So there seems to be a lot going on in that family.
> 
> Definitely not the "blood is thicker than water" crap that Caroline liked to spew


----------



## swags

Joe Gorga doesn't mention a millions dollar investment to the Mrs?  And document disintegration sounds good but that's not a new concept is it?


----------



## missyb

swags said:


> Joe Gorga doesn't mention a millions dollar investment to the Mrs?  And document disintegration sounds good but that's not a new concept is it?




He doesn't have millions to invest. They make a crap as they go along. It amazes me that bravo doesn't look more in2 their money situations on this show.


----------



## swags

Milania is a brat. Sometimes shes funny but often just a pain. Teresa seems to just chuckle at her behavior.


----------



## buzzytoes

^I was thinking the same thing - like where are you coming up with multiple millions of dollars??

I don't understand why are they upset with Amber's husband about not wanting to hang out with Joe Guidice. Dude is the president of a bank - there is no way in hell he should be seen with someone who has been indicted for wire fraud. It could honestly cost him his job. I love how everyone says he is going through a "tough time" like none of this is his fault.


----------



## buzzytoes

swags said:


> Milania is a brat. Sometimes shes funny but often just a pain. Teresa seems to just chuckle at her behavior.



I want to smack her and she is seven years old. How much worse is it going to be when she gets older?!


----------



## Graw

Tre moving??? How does she expect to stay in that home without Juicy's income???


----------



## swags

buzzytoes said:


> I want to smack her and she is seven years old. How much worse is it going to be when she gets older?!




I would not want to be that kids teacher. If shes that bad on camera, imagine her on a day to day basis.


----------



## missyb

buzzytoes said:


> ^I was thinking the same thing - like where are you coming up with multiple millions of dollars??
> 
> I don't understand why are they upset with Amber's husband about not wanting to hang out with Joe Guidice. Dude is the president of a bank - there is no way in hell he should be seen with someone who has been indicted for wire fraud. It could honestly cost him his job. I love how everyone says he is going through a "tough time" like none of this is his fault.




What bank is her husband president of? I live here where this trash is near and I've never seen those so called commercials they do and he isn't a president of a bank around here. My neighbor is ceo of a huge bank in this area and he would never be on a show like this nor would his wife they have class. The house they show amber living in are a dime a dozen in colts neck it's not any mansion on a farm like most people in colts neck who have real money live.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Milania is a brat. Sometimes shes funny but often just a pain. Teresa seems to just chuckle at her behavior.





buzzytoes said:


> I want to smack her and she is seven years old. How much worse is it going to be when she gets older?!





swags said:


> I would not want to be that kids teacher. If shes that bad on camera, imagine her on a day to day basis.



she is already out-of-control.  she grabbed the photographer's camera (an expensive piece of equipment) and yelled names at he and the rest of the crew, who were all adults.   and Tre laughed while trying to scold/correct her.


----------



## sgj99

buzzytoes said:


> ^I was thinking the same thing - like where are you coming up with multiple millions of dollars??
> 
> I don't understand why are they upset with Amber's husband about not wanting to hang out with Joe Guidice. Dude is the president of a bank - there is no way in hell he should be seen with someone who has been indicted for wire fraud. It could honestly cost him his job. *I love how everyone says he is going through a "tough time" like none of this is his fault.*



i know!  everyone acts like he did nothing wrong and the big bad government is out to get him because he and Tre are "famous."  while i feel sorry for their girls i hope they get serious sentences for their fraud.


----------



## Graw

buzzytoes said:


> ^I was thinking the same thing - like where are you coming up with multiple millions of dollars??
> 
> I don't understand why are they upset with Amber's husband about not wanting to hang out with Joe Guidice. Dude is the president of a bank - there is no way in hell he should be seen with someone who has been indicted for wire fraud. It could honestly cost him his job. I love how everyone says he is going through a "tough time" like none of this is his fault.



He knew Tre, Juicy and the Gorga's were on the RHONJ before he agreed to be on the show.  If he didn't want any association with them he shouldn't have joined the reality tv show that they have been staring on for years.


----------



## vivi24

sgj99 said:


> she is already out-of-control.  she grabbed the photographer's camera (an expensive piece of equipment) and yelled names at he and the rest of the crew, who were all adults.   and Tre laughed while trying to scold/correct her.



Absolutely! All Teresa ever does is laugh at her behavior. It makes me cringe to think she's only going to get worse... Yikes!


----------



## ShoreGrl

I'm watching the episode now. The way Milania is behaving is disgusting. Teresa should be ashamed.


----------



## Star1231

From what I saw on the first 2 episodes, the show is declining and has been for a while.  The new girls don't hold my interest, especially Amber.   I find her obnoxious.  None of them seem wealthy either.


----------



## Star1231

Not surpised...

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/07/rhonj-low-ratings-ever-viewership-down/


----------



## pixiejenna

Intresting im not surprised by the low ratings in any way but I am surprised that bravo dropped tree out of wwhl at such short notice to replace her with kathy and rosie. Rosie is fun but kathy is a snooze fest. I also don't understand why bravo would blame tree for the show failing if anything she's thier hardest working actress on the show and spent the last 3 seasons being the main character of thier very tired story lines. Maybe if they could come up with something better than tree and mel fighting for 3 seasons the show wouldn't be tanking.  I haven't even watched any of the new episodes yet mostly because of the tired SL's.


----------



## DiorT

Amber and the twins annoy me.  Amber's family seemed cheesy and the twins mother's voice was like nails on a chalkboard.

I also felt sorry for Kathy.  What happened to her desert line?? Tre didn't invite her to her desert party.  I thought that was kinda crappy considering they are family and Kathy really enjoyed baking and when she had an outing of her deserts in that parking lot Tre kinda blew it off snickering with another woman.


----------



## Nahreen

DiorT said:


> Amber and the twins annoy me.  Amber's family seemed cheesy and the twins mother's voice was like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> I also felt sorry for Kathy.  What happened to her desert line?? Tre didn't invite her to her desert party.  I thought that was kinda crappy considering they are family and Kathy really enjoyed baking and when she had an outing of her deserts in that parking lot Tre kinda blew it off snickering with another woman.



Suddenly Tre has a dessert line. She is for sure milking it. 

I wonder how well she will do sitting in jail in one of those orangy/red costumes. How far from the luxury life she has been living on stolen money. 

Milania is a spoiled brat, you could tell when she wanted her sister to do the homework when she played in an earlier episode of the season. I hope she falls flat on her face.


----------



## buzzytoes

missyb said:


> What bank is her husband president of? I live here where this trash is near and I've never seen those so called commercials they do and he isn't a president of a bank around here. My neighbor is ceo of a huge bank in this area and he would never be on a show like this nor would his wife they have class. The house they show amber living in are a dime a dozen in colts neck it's not any mansion on a farm like most people in colts neck who have real money live.





I kind of wonder if he doesn't just own his own mortgage company, which is not the same thing as being president of a bank. At some point someone said something like "president of HIS bank" which is why I wonder. Don't think they ever said the name though.


----------



## Graw

Star1231 said:


> Not surpised...
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/07/rhonj-low-ratings-ever-viewership-down/



$700,000.00  I didn't know they made that much money.


----------



## sgj99

ShoreGrl said:


> I'm watching the episode now. The way Milania is behaving is disgusting. Teresa should be ashamed.



i would be mortified if my seven year old child called an adult a "butt-hole."  that was so over the line.

so ... Nene from Atlanta has been all over HSN this past weekend with her tacky clothing line.  and it looks like Melissa Gorga has a jewelry line that is being shown.  i noticed this when i was flipping channels looking at the menu on Direct TV.  i thought she was a relationship expert?


----------



## Bentley1

Joe Gorga's fake investment worth "millions" in the garbage business is a cover up for the fact that they cannot afford to build/buy a new home. Trying to create a fake story for the viewers that his Millions are tied up in this new "business," so THAT's why they are in a rental.   

We all know the home they lived in wasn't theirs to begin with, they had to get out and now they are in a rental (nothing wrong with that, btw).  Then, we see some fake blueprints of a mansion & a fake lot in the middle of nowhere.  Next episode, Joe is telling Melissa that he "invested millions in a business & that they won't be able to build their new home for a long time."  What idiot would buy this mess?  I can't believe they say this stuff with a straight face on national TV.


----------



## redheadedbeauty

Amber's husband is not a president of a bank, she said in the beginning of the last episode that he owns a residential mortgage company if I'm not mistaken it's called "mortgage now"


----------



## tinaedel

redheadedbeauty said:


> Amber's husband is not a president of a bank, she said in the beginning of the last episode that he owns a residential mortgage company if I'm not mistaken it's called "mortgage now"




You're right. She has this link in her bravo blog. http://www.mtgnow.com


----------



## missyb

Like I posted before I live in the same area as Amber (monmouth county) and have never seen their commericals on tv. I clicked on the link and it only says locations in nj and pa doesn't give any address. No one around here has ever heard of that company. I googled the mortgage company and first thing that pops up is all the complaints against them with the BBB


----------



## Longchamp

Complaints?   They have A- with BBB.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> she is already out-of-control.  she grabbed the photographer's camera (an expensive piece of equipment) and yelled names at he and the rest of the crew, who were all adults.   and Tre laughed while trying to scold/correct her.


thats the problem...Tre just laughs...


----------



## horse17

Bentley1 said:


> Joe Gorga's fake investment worth "millions" in the garbage business is a cover up for the fact that they cannot afford to build/buy a new home. Trying to create a fake story for the viewers that his Millions are tied up in this new "business," so THAT's why they are in a rental.
> 
> We all know the home they lived in wasn't theirs to begin with, they had to get out and now they are in a rental (nothing wrong with that, btw).  Then, we see some fake blueprints of a mansion & a fake lot in the middle of nowhere.  Next episode, Joe is telling Melissa that he "invested millions in a business & that they won't be able to build their new home for a long time."  What idiot would buy this mess?  I can't believe they say this stuff with a straight face on national TV.


hmmm...I always wondered how the he$$ they could afford to live in that garish manse..im sure he does ok, but those homes must be well north of 2.5 mil...


----------



## Michele26

horse17 said:


> hmmm...I always wondered how the he$$ they could afford to live in that garish manse..im sure he does ok, but those homes must be well north of 2.5 mil...



I read a while ago that Joe was never a builder/developed like he claimed, he was a landscaper who also installed pools.


----------



## swags

What is with the ginormous homes? What do they do with all the rooms besides decorate them? It also seems landing one of these homes doesn't = keeping it or paying it off. Is Amber really wealthy or are they faking it too? 
I couldn't believe how Teresa was all blinking and upset when the psychic said she may have to move. What does she think the judge is going to say "You guys are too fabulous to go to jail or lose any of your things. I'm going to let this one go if you promise to be good from now on" ??


----------



## Michele26

missyb said:


> What bank is her husband president of? I live here where this trash is near and I've never seen those so called commercials they do and he isn't a president of a bank around here. My neighbor is ceo of a huge bank in this area and he would never be on a show like this nor would his wife they have class. *The house they show amber living in are a dime a dozen in colts neck it's not any mansion on a farm like most people in colts neck who have real money live.*


*
*
I lived about one mile from Amber's house in Colts Neck; the houses range from 2 - 4 million in that area. Many people have one or two horses with small stables on their properties that aren't considered farms too.


----------



## Michele26

swags said:


> What is with the ginormous homes? What do they do with all the rooms besides decorate them? It also seems landing one of these homes doesn't = keeping it or paying it off. Is Amber really wealthy or are they faking it too?
> I couldn't believe how Teresa was all blinking and upset when the psychic said she may have to move. What does she think the judge is going to say "You guys are too fabulous to go to jail or lose any of your things. I'm going to let this one go if you promise to be good from now on" ??



Amber's home isn't that large considering she has four kids. IMO, her house is really nothing special either, or maybe it's just not my taste. If her husband is indeed the president of a successful mortgage company they can afford that house and lifestyle.

If Teresa loses her job on RHOFNJ I think she'll have a hard time keeping that house. They should have to make restitution for every single penny they owe their creditors' too.


----------



## missyb

If you google her husbands mortgage co first thing that shows up are all the complaints to the BBB about them. They don't provide any locations for the co either.


----------



## limom

They can live in an expensive house. It does not mean they have any equity in it,
Especially if the guy is a mortgage broker.
I refuse to watch this year. So I am even more speculating than usual.


----------



## Michele26

missyb said:


> If you google her husbands mortgage co first thing that shows up are all the complaints to the BBB about them. They don't provide any locations for the co either.



I found this location on their web site:

Revmont Park South 
1161 Broad Street
Suite 216
      Shrewsbury,  NJ 07702


----------



## missyb

Michele26 said:


> I found this location on their web site:
> 
> Revmont Park South
> 1161 Broad Street
> Suite 216
> Shrewsbury,  NJ 07702




I couldn't find on the website when I clicked on locations it said nj and pa. I'll have to drive by on Thursday it's near where I get my hair done in red bank


----------



## Michele26

missyb said:


> I couldn't find on the website when I clicked on locations it said nj and pa. I'll have to drive by on Thursday it's near where I get my hair done in red bank



I bet her kids go to Ranney.


----------



## Nahreen

I'm catching up on the last episode. I'm beginning to wonder if any of these women/families are actually rich? It does not seem like it. 

I thought Melissa and hubby had some money, he gave her that Rolex and built her a studio in season one. It's not the kind of things you do if you have to be careful with what you spend. But the house they had before seemed to be in bad shape (shipped bathroom table top for example) when they put it up for sale. Now investing millions in one garbage truck. It did not look like a truck that would be that expensive. I felt he overexaggerated about that investment. Then putting of the house building.


----------



## MKB0925

What was up with Nicole and Teresa running out of that store  like lunatics? And not even paying for the clothes so ridiculous.  They looked like such idiots!


----------



## missyb

Michele26 said:


> I bet her kids go to Ranney.



I'll find out one of my best friends kids go there and she is very involved with the school as she and her husband both also went there. I'm thinking oak hill or st leos


----------



## sandc

Did anyone catch the medium asking Teresa if Joe's father was passed?  Kinda eerie since he passed months later.


----------



## Goldfox

sandc said:


> Did anyone catch the medium asking Teresa if Joe's father was passed?  Kinda eerie since he passed months later.




Yeah! I was like, If there's a time to believe in a medium, this moment is it! But I seem to vaguely remember he was sick a couple seasons ago? Or was that Tre's father?


----------



## slang

Goldfox said:


> Yeah! I was like, If there's a time to believe in a medium, this moment is it! But I seem to vaguely remember he was sick a couple seasons ago? Or was that Tre's father?



Yes, Tre's father is the one with health issues


----------



## ShoreGrl

Bentley1 said:


> Joe Gorga's fake investment worth "millions" in the garbage business is a cover up for the fact that they cannot afford to build/buy a new home. Trying to create a fake story for the viewers that his Millions are tied up in this new "business," so THAT's why they are in a rental.
> 
> We all know the home they lived in wasn't theirs to begin with, they had to get out and now they are in a rental (nothing wrong with that, btw).  Then, we see some fake blueprints of a mansion & a fake lot in the middle of nowhere.  Next episode, Joe is telling Melissa that he "invested millions in a business & that they won't be able to build their new home for a long time."  What idiot would buy this mess?  I can't believe they say this stuff with a straight face on national TV.




Exactly! They are so full of it!


----------



## ShoreGrl

missyb said:


> If you google her husbands mortgage co first thing that shows up are all the complaints to the BBB about them. They don't provide any locations for the co either.




Those commercials are so low budget and tacky. I would be mortified if that was an advertisement for my husbands business!

Their "mortgage company" seems to be in line with companies that offer pay-day loans and car loans with no credit check.


----------



## Michele26

missyb said:


> I'll find out one of my best friends kids go there and she is very involved with the school as she and her husband both also went there. I'm thinking oak hill or st leos



When I saw what the kids were wearing at Amber's party, and I heard her DH ask her son about his vocabulary grade I thought - that's 'Ranney.' It's easy to find out though through Ranney's year book.


----------



## Michele26

Those mortgage commercials were made for their web site, not for TV.


----------



## MKB0925

ShoreGrl said:


> Those commercials are so low budget and tacky. I would be mortified if that was an advertisement for my husbands business!
> 
> Their "mortgage company" seems to be in line with companies that offer pay-day loans and car loans with no credit check.



They were really bad...lol


----------



## GoGlam

sandc said:


> Did anyone catch the medium asking Teresa if Joe's father was passed?  Kinda eerie since he passed months later.




Yes! I think my mouth stayed open for a few seconds!


----------



## rockhollow

MKB0925 said:


> What was up with Nicole and Teresa running out of that store  like lunatics? And not even paying for the clothes so ridiculous.  They looked like such idiots!



Both those sisters are crazy. The whole scene was so stupid, they jump in the car, race to Amber's house, and then decide not to go in because her children were home. Where else did they think the children would be in the evening?
They were so upset, but then decided they will wait for someone's party to confront her - who thinks up these story lines - Milana?

I was so shocked that Tre allowed Milana to act up so much at the photo shoot. It certainly wasn't cute in any way!
I wasn't surprised to not see Kathy at the dessert party. I don't think Tre will ever forget Kathy's comments about the dessert recipes from the other cook book being her Mom's.

It was nice to see Rosie, and she wasn't drunk. She was looking good, looks like she lost some weight.


----------



## zaara10

Graw said:


> Tre moving??? How does she expect to stay in that home without Juicy's income???



Moving to the big house, aka jail! Lol. 
She & Joe need to stop acting like victims. Y'all did this to your greedy thieving selves! I don't blame amber's husband for not wanting to hang out the joes. They're low life trouble makers.


----------



## rockhollow

I like seeing Melissa have to live in the rental house, and Little Joe saying they ain't moving anytime soon.
I image soon Tre will also have to downsize and live in a house more moderate home. That will be a difficult venture for her. Remember in the first season when she said that she could never live in someone else's home, it would just be beneath her - ha!


----------



## swags

That was ridiculous. Its more Jersey Shore 15 years later than Real Housewives at this point.


----------



## Graw

zaara10 said:


> Moving to the big house, aka jail! Lol.
> She & Joe need to stop acting like victims. Y'all did this to your greedy thieving selves! I don't blame amber's husband for not wanting to hang out the joes. They're low life trouble makers.



Amber's husband is the biggest **** on the show,  he has a disgusting personality.  What he said about Juicy, calling Joe Gorga and idiot, asking the women where their brains are is just mean, untrustworthy and fake.  He is the kind of man who would plan for a divorce 5 years in advance, defecate in his neighbors yard out of spite.  He is like Jekyll and Hyde.  It is obvious Bravo producers feel the same way after they played clips of his flippant behavior.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> That was ridiculous. Its more Jersey Shore 15 years later than Real Housewives at this point.



Yes, not real housewives at all.  Amber and her husband should be happy Rosie jumped in the middle.


----------



## Michele26

Graw said:


> Amber's husband is the biggest **** on the show,  he has a disgusting personality.  What he said about Juicy, calling Joe Gorga and idiot, asking the women where their brains are is just mean, untrustworthy and fake.  He is the kind of man who would plan for a divorce 5 years in advance, defecate in his neighbors yard out of spite.  He is like Jekyll and Hyde.  It is obvious Bravo producers feel the same way after they played clips of his flippant behavior.



He lied too about working with the DA who has jurisdiction over the Gudicie's case. If he was so concerned about having any connection with Joe & Teresa why did he & Amber sign up to be on the show! He's a little man in more ways than one. I'm sure Bravo didn't like his threats to sue either.


----------



## missyb

I found where his office is on Thursday it's basically across the street from Marshalls and AC Moore on 35. It's in those hidious cement buildings across the street going towards fort monmouth. I got a good laugh when he said he would call the colts neck police. Bravo really needs to do their homework on these people before they have them on the show. The twins voices hurt my ears and the one with the boyfriend isn't even married so how is she a real housewife of NJ?


----------



## zaara10

missyb said:


> I found where his office is on Thursday it's basically across the street from Marshalls and AC Moore on 35. It's in those hidious cement buildings across the street going towards fort monmouth. I got a good laugh when he said he would call the colts neck police. Bravo really needs to do their homework on these people before they have them on the show. The twins voices hurt my ears and the one with the boyfriend isn't even married so how is she a real housewife of NJ?



Being married doesn't seem to be a requirement for the franchise (e.g. Brandi from BH, Sonia from NY, Gretchen from OC, Danielle from NJ, Kenya from ATL, etc.) You just have to bring the drama!


----------



## DivineMissM

Graw said:


> He knew Tre, Juicy and the Gorga's were on the RHONJ before he agreed to be on the show.  If he didn't want any association with them he shouldn't have joined the reality tv show that they have been staring on for years.



Exactly!  This guy is a douche.  And anyway, if he's so concerned about his "image" and being connected to thugs...he needs to check is wife. 



Nahreen said:


> I'm catching up on the last episode. I'm beginning to wonder if any of these women/families are actually rich? It does not seem like it.
> 
> I thought Melissa and hubby had some money, he gave her that Rolex and built her a studio in season one. It's not the kind of things you do if you have to be careful with what you spend. But the house they had before seemed to be in bad shape (shipped bathroom table top for example) when they put it up for sale. Now investing millions in one garbage truck. It did not look like a truck that would be that expensive. I felt he overexaggerated about that investment. Then putting of the house building.



if we've learned anything from the RHWs, it's that you don't have to have money to spend money!




missyb said:


> I found where his office is on Thursday it's basically across the street from Marshalls and AC Moore on 35. It's in those hidious cement buildings across the street going towards fort monmouth. I got a good laugh when he said he would call the colts neck police. Bravo really needs to do their homework on these people before they have them on the show. The twins voices hurt my ears and the one with the boyfriend isn't even married so how is she a real housewife of NJ?



Oh, I think Bravo knows exactly what they're doing when they cast these clowns.


----------



## sgj99

agree, Amber's husband is a big loser.  his words don't match his actions - like stated before by many of you:  if he was so concerned about his image he wouldn't have agreed to be on the show.  even if Amber wanted to be on the show he could have done like Dina's soon-to-be-ex and just never be filmed.

and speaking of Dina ... i've never been a fan of hers, i've always thought she was sneaky, manipulative and thought way to much of herself.  does anyone else see the dichotomy of her whole peace out, zen is the way, philosophy and her use of calling others b*tches a bit strange?  or that she said she left the show because of the drama with Danielle but doesn't think she'll be involved or around any drama now, even though it's still a reality show that seems to be moving into the realm of "Jersey Shores" territory?


----------



## dooneybaby

missyb said:


> I found where his office is on Thursday it's basically across the street from Marshalls and AC Moore on 35. It's in those hidious cement buildings across the street going towards fort monmouth. I got a good laugh when he said he would call the colts neck police. Bravo really needs to do their homework on these people before they have them on the show. The twins voices hurt my ears and the one with the boyfriend isn't even married so how is she a real housewife of NJ?


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## dooneybaby

Nahreen said:


> I'm catching up on the last episode. I'm beginning to wonder if any of these women/families are actually rich? It does not seem like it.
> 
> I thought Melissa and hubby had some money, he gave her that Rolex and built her a studio in season one. It's not the kind of things you do if you have to be careful with what you spend. But the house they had before seemed to be in bad shape (shipped bathroom table top for example) when they put it up for sale. Now investing millions in one garbage truck. It did not look like a truck that would be that expensive. I felt he overexaggerated about that investment. Then putting of the house building.


As we can see from the entire "Housewives" franchise, NOT having money doesn't stop a whole lot of cast members from spending what they don't have. That's why many of them are in trouble.

But Joe Gorga also explained that the "garbage" truck was actually designed to dispose of government documents. A company that has a government contract to dispose of government documents would be making tons of money. But I seriously doubt he would win a federal, state or local government contract to dispose of government documents, even if those documents were NOT of a sensitive nature. And it wouldn't help that his sister and brother-in-law are criminals convicted of federal crimes. No way.
Besides, that truck looks like a piece of junk on the outside.


----------



## swags

Did you notice Reno jumped into it with Ambers husband for no reason. He wasn't even mad at him that I can remember.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Did you notice Reno jumped into it with Ambers husband for no reason. He wasn't even mad at him that I can remember.



he's like Joe Gorga, he wants and craves the screen-time.


----------



## Nahreen

dooneybaby said:


> As we can see from the entire "Housewives" franchise, NOT having money doesn't stop a whole lot of cast members from spending what they don't have. That's why many of them are in trouble.
> 
> But Joe Gorga also explained that the "garbage" truck was actually designed to dispose of government documents. A company that has a government contract to dispose of government documents would be making tons of money. But I seriously doubt he would win a federal, state or local government contract to dispose of government documents, even if those documents were NOT of a sensitive nature. And it wouldn't help that his sister and brother-in-law are criminals convicted of federal crimes. No way.
> Besides, that truck looks like a piece of junk on the outside.



I´m sure it is a good deal if you get the contract. What concerned me was that he said the truck cost him millions. To me it looked like a cattle truck with a paper shredder inside. It did not look that expensive.


----------



## Graw

DivineMissM said:


> Exactly!  This guy is a douche.  And anyway, if he's so concerned about his "image" and being connected to thugs...he needs to check is wife.
> 
> 
> 
> if we've learned anything from the RHWs, it's that you don't have to have money to spend money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I think Bravo knows exactly what they're doing when they cast these clowns.



+1.  It is as if they know what train wrecks look like before they happen.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> Did you notice Reno jumped into it with Ambers husband for no reason. He wasn't even mad at him that I can remember.



It might have been a pride issue.  Who do you think you are that you can't share the same air that other breathe? Reno and his wife "don't like to be fake."  I'm sure Reno wasn't a fan of Amber's husband or Amber for that matter because they are fake.  Juicy sized Amber's husband up accurately within 10 seconds of meeting him.  Joe Gorga wanted a tour of the house because he didn't want to be in the same room with Amber's husband.  He wants to be portrayed a certain way, but he is not an innocent, nice guy.

Amber's husband didn't even step in to help her or break it up until ... it was already broken up and Amber started flailing at others (He was probably worried about a lawsuit).  In slow motion there are two men with grey hair who are chuckling at the confrontation.  Another group of people in yellow are watching intensely.  Amber's husband is standing between two cameras and a producer off in the distance, just watching the hair pulling.  That is your wife, no emotion only vindictive comments for everyone later?  He is spiteful.

I am sure this is open to interpretation and who knows what editing, but before there was contact a twin was talking with her hands in Amber's face, Amber grabbed her by both wrists and pushed her then the twin grabbed Amber's hair.


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> he's like Joe Gorga, he wants and craves the screen-time.



He did say he was "the star" in the first episode.  I am sure most people come on hoping for a spin off.  He also said on WWHL the show has helped his business tremendously.


----------



## zaara10

swags said:


> Did you notice Reno jumped into it with Ambers husband for no reason. He wasn't even mad at him that I can remember.



I am definitely not a fan of Reno. The less I see of him, the better! He had an issue at amber's lame fall festival party thing too so maybe it was some pent up stuff. 
You couldn't pay me enough to be a RH. You're just asking for trouble in all your relationships w/ friends & family.


----------



## rockhollow

zaara10 said:


> I am definitely not a fan of Reno. The less I see of him, the better! He had an issue at amber's lame fall festival party thing too so maybe it was some pent up stuff.
> You couldn't pay me enough to be a RH. You're just asking for trouble in all your relationships w/ friends & family.



Yes, the more we see of Reno, the less I like him. I think he craves the attention, and thinks he'll become a star. Remember how he was at the restaurant when he was supposedly going to teach his son the ropes. He was so full of himself.
And even though the twin he's married to would drive anyone insane, even she divorced him at one point didn't she?
The guy's a jerk.

Amber guy is another jerk - there's nothing good to say about him. I see it said that the son that was the Director was Amber's stepson. I bet wife one could spill some tea about him.
I agree with all, why did he agree to film if he didn't want to associate with Joe and Joe.
I don't agree with violence, I almost hoped little Joe would have popped that guy at the end when they're out on the steps.

I guess there's more of this next week.


----------



## dooneybaby

Well, if the Gorgas never get their new house built, they can always live in their new paper-shredder cattle truck.


----------



## Love4H

I looooooove NJ    Never a dull moment! It's like a circus with a bearded woman and crazy twins. Lol I have never seen people like those in my life!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I just found this thread so this may have already been said, but I'm betting Dina is back on the show because she is going through a divorce. Momma needs a paycheck and her Ladybug foundation probably isn't paying the bills. 

I'm really surprised she and Tommy (I think that was his name?) lasted as long as they did. I remember her saying she only got to see him once a week or only on weekends. Something like that, anyway.


----------



## lmoses

Does anyone know what the falling out between Dina and Caroline was about?


----------



## DC-Cutie

lmoses said:


> Does anyone know what the falling out between Dina and Caroline was about?



It's been written that her husband was cheating. Caroline and Albert knew, even getting her an apt in Hoboken. They also took a trip together.  All behind Dina's back.


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> It's been written that her husband was cheating. Caroline and Albert knew, even getting her an apt in Hoboken. They also took a trip together.  All behind Dina's back.



I don't believe Caroline would do that to her sister. Caroline isn't speaking to Chris either and a couple of other siblings. There have been several reasons circulating around the net since they stopped talking. We really won't know the truth until we hear it from one of them.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> It's been written that her husband was cheating. Caroline and Albert knew, even getting her an apt in Hoboken. They also took a trip together.  All behind Dina's back.



i'm having a hard time believing that.  it's not the cheating allegation, or even that Caroline knew about it.  but i don't see her socializing with Tommy's flings.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> i'm having a hard time believing that.  it's not the cheating allegation, or even that Caroline knew about it.  but i don't see her socializing with Tommy's flings.



As odd as it sounds, I don't out anything past people. 

Whatever has caused the rift, it seems like we will never know. I do find it interesting that in season one her family was 'thick as thieves' and now, not so much.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> As odd as it sounds, I don't out anything past people.
> 
> Whatever has caused the rift, it seems like we will never know. *I do find it interesting that in season one her family was 'thick as thieves' and now, not so much.*



yes, that is very true.  and the fact that involves several siblings not speaking, it's not just Dina and Caroline.


----------



## lulilu

Ambers dou***bag husband totally lied about his involvement with Joe and Theresa's case.  He can't even tell the difference between the DA, the attorney general and the US Attorney - Mr expert.


----------



## Honey2U

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> I just found this thread so this may have already been said, but I'm betting Dina is back on the show because she is going through a divorce. Momma needs a paycheck and her Ladybug foundation probably isn't paying the bills.
> 
> I'm really surprised she and Tommy (I think that was his name?) lasted as long as they did. I remember her saying she only got to see him once a week or only on weekends. Something like that, anyway.



I always had the feeling Caroline pushed them together. It killed two birds with one stone. One, it got Dina out of her house. Two, she wouldn't have to worry about Tommy divorcing and having to give up his half of The Brownstone or having heirs that were nonfamily. I don't feel like they married for love. I always wondered what Dina's first husband was like. I know he's Greek.


----------



## Honey2U

DC-Cutie said:


> As odd as it sounds, I don't out anything past people.
> 
> Whatever has caused the rift, it seems like we will never know. I do find it interesting that in season one her family was 'thick as thieves' and now, not so much.



I find it very strange a lot of the Lorita (sp?) familt does not deal with Caroline. It was even said a lot of them didn't go to the brother's wedding (I forgot his name), because of her. Caroline always seemed phony to me. Like it seemed like she always watching herself on camera. I also noticed Lauren had a lot of bad behavior that she seemed shocked her mom didn't agree with. It seemed to me that maybe Caroline is one way when no one is watching.


----------



## afcgirl

br00kelynx said:


> at least she was funny
> these girls are bimbos


 
Yes!  Love her or hate her Danielle had a quick wit and seemed intelligent (although still made bad choices).


----------



## afcgirl

sandc said:


> Did anyone catch the medium asking Teresa if Joe's father was passed?  Kinda eerie since he passed months later.


 
If he was a real medium he wouldn't have to ask.

That medium gives me the creeps.  His big revelation was that Joe may go to jail or may pay restitution.  Really?  I could have given that prediction.  What a scam.  And like he didn't google the family before going on the show.  Please.


----------



## Swanky

*'Real Housewives of New Jersey' Re-Hires Fired Star*

 *         8/7/2014 3:12 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE





 Bravo is bringing back a housewife it fired ... to supercharge "*Real Housewives of New Jersey*" ... TMZ has learned.

Sources  connected with the production tell us ... Jacqueline Laurita is back on  the show.  The reason -- it's been kinda ho-hum this season with no  real conflict.

Producers say when Laurita is on she's great.   They let her go because she was dealing with family issues at the time  and she was so preoccupied she lost her edge.   

We're told Laurita's sister-in-law is pissed she's returning. 

Bravo had no comment.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz39l5Mx8VL


----------



## rockhollow

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'Real Housewives of New Jersey' Re-Hires Fired Star*
> 
> *         8/7/2014 3:12 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/08/07/0807-jacqueline-laurita-rhonj-1.jpg
> Bravo is bringing back a housewife it fired ... to supercharge "*Real Housewives of New Jersey*" ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources  connected with the production tell us ... Jacqueline Laurita is back on  the show.  The reason -- it's been kinda ho-hum this season with no  real conflict.
> 
> Producers say when Laurita is on she's great.   They let her go because she was dealing with family issues at the time  and she was so preoccupied she lost her edge.
> 
> We're told Laurita's sister-in-law is pissed she's returning.
> 
> Bravo had no comment.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz39l5Mx8VL[/QUOT
> 
> Good lord, not Jacq back.
> Will she be going after Dina?
> I don't think Tre and her made up, did they?
> 
> All the action this season revolves around the new girl's story line with Melissa. They made need something for Tre and Dina.
> We don't need a whole season on hearing about Tre and Joe legal woes.


----------



## swags

Is Jac returning for the current season or next? Are they still filming?


----------



## DC-Cutie

> We're told Laurita's sister-in-law is pissed she's returning.



Which one, Dina or Caroline???  This 'bout to get real good and real messy!


----------



## slang

Jac was a bore on the show - yawn

Has her fraud/bankrupcy case been resolved. Her & Chris owed a lot of money aswell


----------



## tamshac77

afcgirl said:


> If he was a real medium he wouldn't have to ask.
> 
> *That medium gives me the creeps.  *His big revelation was that Joe may go to jail or may pay restitution.  Really?  I could have given that prediction.  What a scam.  And like he didn't google the family before going on the show.  Please.



Same thought I had. I'd run from him, especially after mentioning Mr. Giudice's death before it happened. :devil:


----------



## missyb

I can't remember if I posted this but Jacqueline and Chris' house is for sale. My aunt said there's no for sale sign outside but it is on Mls(she lives a few blocks away from them).


----------



## Swanky

The claim is the ratings have dropped?!  True??

*She's back! Fired Jacqueline Laurita 'will return to The Real Housewives Of New Jersey' after ratings plummet without her
*
 It seems there wasn't enough drama to keep the ratings bubbling without her.
Now Bravo has asked Jacqueline Laurita to rejoin The Real Housewives Of New Jersey after cutting her loose late last year, according to TMZ.
Viewership has dropped dramatically since the 44-year-old cosmetologist left.




 
Change of heart: Bravo has reportedly asked  Jacqueline Laurita to rejoin the Real Housewives Of New Jersey. She's  pictured with husband Chris and the Housewives at a New York event to  raise autism awareness in April

Sources  told the website that producers think RHONJ has lacked conflict in this  sixth season, despite the legal troubles that reality stars Joe and  Teresa Giudice are going through.
They reportedly let Jacqueline go  because she was dealing with family issues and was so  preoccupied she lost her edge.   
However, an insider has told Radar that the celebrity might only be making a short-term return. 





 
U-turn: Bravo dropped the 44-year-old, seen at a  gala in New York in September, last year but ratings fell off  dramatically without her

'Jacqueline has only shot one scene so far, with Kathy Wakile,' the insider revealed. 'She isn&#8217;t back as a series regular.'
Radar reported that Jacqueline was fired because her sister-in-law and RHONJ co-star Dina  Manzo gave Bravo an ultimatum, refusing to come back herself if the brunette remained on the show.
 Dina has had a bigger role  this season and now she&#8217;s reportedly angry at the recent turn of events.





 
Back in the limelight? She, Chris and their sons CJ, 10, and Nicholas, three, may return to the reality TV fold  

However,  Jacqueline drew a lot fans last season for sharing her plastic surgery  onscreen and for her devotion to her autistic three-year-old, Nicholas.
 She and husband Chris also have another son, CJ, 10, while Jacqueline has a daughter, Ashlee, 22, from a previous marriage. 

As Radar also reported, the couple are currently in a legal  scandal of their own, concerning their 2009 bankruptcy when their  clothing company, Signature Apparel, went under.

Bravo had no comment about the casting.




 
Ratings bump: Producers are hoping Jacqueline's return will help bring viewers back to the RHONJ 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atings-plummet-without-her.html#ixzz39pqJYY49


----------



## livethelake

Good grief.  If Bravo execs really think the ratings are down because Jac is gone, they are smoking crack!  The woman is a bore and certainly isn't going to bring in a significant number of viewers.

Fire the entire cast and move on..............


----------



## cheermom09

I actually like Jac, but I'm not sure she's enough to increase viewership.  This season's cast is a snoozefest...


----------



## zaara10

swags said:


> Is Jac returning for the current season or next? Are they still filming?




That's what I'm wondering. This all makes no sense to me. But it would be interesting to see the Dina-Jac dynamic. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Bentley1

Uhhhh, news flash Bravo, Jacqueline's absence from the show has nothing to do with the drop in ratings. Are they kidding? She was a total snooze fest.


----------



## sgj99

i think all these shows have dropped off viewership.


----------



## Graw

Amber and Jim made it crystal clear this episode that they are both liars, manipulators and fake.  They both make inflammatory remarks to "hot blooded Italians" because they want them to react and hit them.  Jim wanted Joe or Juicy to hit him.  

I am happy Dina was there to be articulate and respond when Jim insulted the women.


----------



## anabanana745

Graw said:


> Amber and Jim made it crystal clear this episode that they are both liars, manipulators and fake.  They both make inflammatory remarks to "hot blooded Italians" because they want them to react and hit them.  Jim wanted Joe or Juicy to hit him.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy Dina was there to be articulate and respond when Jim insulted the women.




Dina put him in his place real quick! Jim looked like such an *******.


----------



## sgj99

Graw said:


> Amber and Jim made it crystal clear this episode that they are both liars, manipulators and fake.  They both make inflammatory remarks to "hot blooded Italians" because they want them to react and hit them.  Jim wanted Joe or Juicy to hit him.
> 
> I am happy Dina was there to be articulate and respond when Jim insulted the women.





anabanana745 said:


> Dina put him in his place real quick! Jim looked like such an *******.



i'm not a fan of Dina _but_ i agree, it was great to see Dina respond to Jim.  Jim is a complete a** and Amber is an idiot.  that being said ... did anyone notice how when every time JoeGo went after Jim he had a bit of a smirk on his face?  to me that was a huge sign of how this was all staged and all the players knew about it.  JoeGo looked like he was going to bust out laughing he was having such a great time.  am i the only one who noticed this?


----------



## dr.pepper

Did anyone watch WWHL? 

David Arquette and Amber were on and he was hilarious commenting on Jim's grotesque personality! I loved it!


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> i'm not a fan of Dina _but_ i agree, it was great to see Dina respond to Jim.  Jim is a complete a** and Amber is an idiot.  that being said ... did anyone notice how when every time JoeGo went after Jim he had a bit of a smirk on his face?  to me that was a huge sign of how this was all staged and all the players knew about it. * JoeGo looked like he was going to bust out laughing he was having such a great time.  am i the only one who noticed this*?





Yeah, that was odd. Like he would start charging, the other people would run after him but nothing happened. Of course, Jim started his "I'll sue if you touch me" bit.


----------



## Swanky

I noticed Joe giggling too but it was when people were trying to hold him back. So I figured he was amused that people thought he'd really fight the douche. 

This show sucks.  The twins bore me, I fell asleep before the ending.


----------



## lulilu

Jim's confessional showed just what a little bi**h he is -- he says he doesn't practice law and then goes on to claim how he will torture and ruin someone by practicing law against them.  And the clothing he wears?  He dresses like Howdy Doody.

Amber is a perfect lying bullying match for him.  He must be really short because in all the photos she is bending over to be shorter. 

And did anyone catch what he said he did == something about an unsupervised investigative team?  wtf is that?  I love that the US Attorney's office prosecuting Theresa and Joe issued a statement saying no one in their office ever even heard of Jim.


----------



## lulilu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I noticed Joe giggling too but it was when people were trying to hold him back. So I figured he was amused that people thought he'd really fight the douche.
> 
> This show sucks.  The twins bore me, I fell asleep before the ending.



I think because Joe knew the little bit*h would in fact press charges against him if he so much as sneezed on him.


----------



## Love4H

If that NJ guy (Dina's date) didn't have those crazy waxed eye brows, he could be hot. But if a guy has eyebrows thinner than mine, I would never sleep with him.


----------



## Swanky

He seemed like such a dope though. He couldn't call?
Did anyone else know the house was empty? The one the party was at, had a couple of random staged pieces.


----------



## zaara10

Bobby seems to be the most intelligent & well spoken in the group. It's too bad he had to choose between his girl & his friend. I think I'd choose my self-respect & pass on both!  
Oh & was that really his house? It seems a bit beyond his means to me. Why would a single guy need a big family house?


----------



## 336

Amber is such a troll. So gross.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This season is staring out stupid!

Dina is a walking contradiction. All her namaste BS, yet can't make peace with her sister...


----------



## dr.pepper

^^^
Agreed.  

When did her supposed zen kick start? I don't remember any of that when she was on the show before. 

She seems like she's on meds, not blissed out.


----------



## Love4H

Can we all acknowledge that Dina's daughter looks really pretty?
Last time I saw on on the RHWoNJ she was an awkward geeky teenager. Now she's a beautiful young lady! Her mom must be really proud of her and her college archievements


----------



## cheermom09

DC-Cutie said:


> This season is staring out stupid!
> 
> Dina is a walking contradiction. All her namaste BS, yet can't make peace with her sister...


 



OMG you hit that nail square on it's head!


----------



## Swanky

Dina is pretty and Lexi is really pretty!  She seems like a cool kid, pretty chill.


----------



## missyb

zaara10 said:


> Bobby seems to be the most intelligent & well spoken in the group. It's too bad he had to choose between his girl & his friend. I think I'd choose my self-respect & pass on both!
> Oh & was that really his house? It seems a bit beyond his means to me. Why would a single guy need a big family house?




Bobby was married and I'm not sure is actually divorced yet from his wife michele. His family has the money they own a few car dealerships here in eatontown on rt 36 (Toyota& honda)He works there and is a volunteer ff for colts neck.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> This season is staring out stupid!
> 
> Dina is a walking contradiction. All her namaste BS, yet can't make peace with her sister...





dr.pepper said:


> ^^^
> Agreed.
> 
> When did her supposed zen kick start? I don't remember any of that when she was on the show before.
> 
> She seems like she's on meds, not blissed out.



and if she's so peace-love-zen baby- than why is she calling everyone b*tches?  that's pretty harsh for someone who doesn't want anything to do with negativity and confrontations.

and yes, Lexi has grown into a lovely young woman.  where did she end up going to school?


----------



## zaara10

missyb said:


> Bobby was married and I'm not sure is actually divorced yet from his wife michele. His family has the money they own a few car dealerships here in eatontown on rt 36 (Toyota& honda)He works there and is a volunteer ff for colts neck.



Gotcha. He seems like a down to earth guy to me. I thought it was hilarious that he gave his gf a shoe wine bottle holder. And I'm guessing he has no kids.


----------



## missyb

zaara10 said:


> Gotcha. He seems like a down to earth guy to me. I thought it was hilarious that he gave his gf a shoe wine bottle holder. And I'm guessing he has no kids.




I'm not sure him and the twin are even still together. We have a few friends in common on fb and he has no pics of her at all on there


----------



## Graw

dr.pepper said:


> Did anyone watch WWHL?
> 
> David Arquette and Amber were on and he was hilarious commenting on Jim's grotesque personality! I loved it!



Yes! David Arquette was hilarious and clearly stated Amber's husband was ... exactly what Dina Manzo said!  Amber tried to defend her husband stating he was under pressure when DAvid Arquette retorted, even in his interview days after when he said he would crush people, take their home and bleed them dry ... I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Graw

lulilu said:


> Jim's confessional showed just what a little bi**h he is -- he says he doesn't practice law and then goes on to claim how he will torture and ruin someone by practicing law against them.  And the clothing he wears?  He dresses like Howdy Doody.
> 
> Amber is a perfect lying bullying match for him.  He must be really short because in all the photos she is bending over to be shorter.
> 
> And did anyone catch what he said he did == something about an unsupervised investigative team?  wtf is that?  I love that the US Attorney's office prosecuting Theresa and Joe issued a statement saying no one in their office ever even heard of Jim.



The US attorney general issued a statement regarding a reality tv show?  Well we just found out who is watching the show.  He never expected them to make that statement or even acknowledge RHONJ.  I wonder if Joe can use this in any way if it turns out JM knows someone who has any connection to the case.


----------



## lulilu

Graw said:


> The US attorney general issued a statement regarding a reality tv show?  Well we just found out who is watching the show.  He never expected them to make that statement or even acknowledge RHONJ.  I wonder if Joe can use this in any way if it turns out JM knows someone who has any connection to the case.



I read this on one of the news sources and understood it was in response to a question about whether what Jim said was true.  I don't think it meant they watched the show.  I think it was just correcting false info when asked about it.


----------



## starrynite_87

lulilu said:


> I read this on one of the news sources and understood it was in response to a question about whether what Jim said was true.  I don't think it meant they watched the show.  I think it was just correcting false info when asked about it.




From the articles I read it seemed as if the sources had called to get either get a comment or to confirm the statements he had made


----------



## missyb

Well it seems Melissa isn't getting her new mansion in franklin lakes. They are going to move back to Montvale once they can evict the tennant.


----------



## swags

I read this week that Bravo wants to shoot additional scenes and Teresa doesn't want to and said that she fulfilled her contract. Can't remember what website I saw it on.


----------



## DivineMissM

Oh my Lord.  Can you imagine having to work in that office with that chick!?  How annoying.

ETA:  The other twin is equally as annoying.  "Theya 18 hundrid daaaaluhs"


----------



## swags

DivineMissM said:


> Oh my Lord.  Can you imagine having to work in that office with that chick!?  How annoying.
> 
> ETA:  The other twin is equally as annoying.  "Theya 18 hundrid daaaaluhs"





Extremely.


----------



## sgj99

missyb said:


> Bobby was married and I'm not sure is actually divorced yet from his wife michele. His family has the money they own a few car dealerships here in eatontown on rt 36 (Toyota& honda)He works there and is a volunteer ff for colts neck.



thanks for the "inside" information!



DivineMissM said:


> Oh my Lord.  Can you imagine having to work in that office with that chick!?  How annoying.
> 
> ETA:  The other twin is equally as annoying.  "Theya 18 hundrid daaaaluhs"



:lolots:


----------



## katlun

Graw said:


> Yes! David Arquette was hilarious and clearly stated Amber's husband was ... exactly what Dina Manzo said!  Amber tried to defend her husband stating he was under pressure when DAvid Arquette retorted, even in his interview days after when he said he would crush people, take their home and bleed them dry ... I couldn't stop laughing.




I can't stand Jim, and all the sences with his family seem so scripted - they all are trying to hard for the camera


----------



## Graw

Why is Nicole sitting on Bobby's lap for the entire dinner?  Seems like over kill to show affection.  They are feeding into what Amber said. 



lulilu said:


> I read this on one of the news sources and understood it was in response to a question about whether what Jim said was true.  I don't think it meant they watched the show.  I think it was just correcting false info when asked about it.



That makes sense.



starrynite_87 said:


> From the articles I read it seemed as if the sources had called to get either get a comment or to confirm the statements he had made



They were probably confused.  Jim, who?



katlun said:


> I can't stand Jim, and all the sences with his family seem so scripted - they all are trying to hard for the camera



Malicious, its a good thing he owns his own company I wouldn't want to be his coworker. 

I just noticed in the clip where JIm says he can't be in the same room as Juicy, Bobby rolls his eyes immediately. So even Bobby was aware at that time that Jim is not genuine.


----------



## starrynite_87

I love how Amber is all pissed at Melissa for telling Nicole, but when she was on WWHL she was asked if the roles were reversed and Nicole was going around telling people that Amber broke up a family, she would have wanted Melissa to tell her.


----------



## swags

From the previews it looks like Reno cheated with someone shocking. It can't be the twin sister can it? That's breaking up a family.


Although knowing Bravo the dramatic reaction could have been a response to something else.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Reno's nose is distracting


----------



## pr1nc355

afcgirl said:


> Yes!  Love her or hate her Danielle had a quick wit and seemed intelligent (although still made bad choices).


 
I stayed inside all day yesterday, since it was like 100+ degrees in my area and I didn't have any crucial errands or work.  I had done all my chores and decided to watch mindless TV.  The RHONJ marathon was on, so I decided to tune in, since I haven't watched the show in a really long time.  I made it through about half of one episode, the one with Teresa's dessert party.  I'm not a fan of ANY of the women on the show, and I told myself that the only NJ housewife I didn't hate was Danielle (at times, I actually rooted for her).  However, even if she came back, I still wouldn't tune in.  



ShoreGrl said:


> I'm watching the episode now. The way Milania is behaving is disgusting. Teresa should be ashamed.


 
IMO, Teresa AND Joe should be ashamed.  How could they let their daughter become such a little monster?!  If my 7yo daughter yelled at an adult to shut up, I would address it right then and there.  I wouldn't care if we're in the middle of a photo shoot or not



Star1231 said:


> From what I saw on the first 2 episodes, the show is declining and has been for a while.  The new girls don't hold my interest, especially Amber.   I find her obnoxious.  None of them seem wealthy either.


 
ITA.  Next time I have lazy Sunday and there's nothing on TV, I'm reading a book


----------



## DivineMissM

starrynite_87 said:


> I love how Amber is all pissed at Melissa for telling Nicole, but when she was on WWHL she was asked if the roles were reversed and Nicole was going around telling people that Amber broke up a family, she would have wanted Melissa to tell her.



I think Amber may be my least favorite new girl.  The twins are annoying as hell, but Amber is so fake.  Maybe even faker than Melissa.



swags said:


> From the previews it looks like Reno cheated with someone shocking. It can't be the twin sister can it? That's breaking up a family.
> 
> 
> Although knowing Bravo the dramatic reaction could have been a response to something else.



Ewwww!!  Will he claim it was an accident?  He didn't know it was the other one?  (sorry, I can't be bothered to remember which is which).


----------



## Carson123

DivineMissM said:


> I think Amber may be my least favorite new girl.  The twins are annoying as hell, but Amber is so fake.  Maybe even faker than Melissa.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Amber - PLEASE get some new eyelashes. The ones she wears during her interviews are friggin awful!!


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> From the previews it looks like Reno cheated with someone shocking. It can't be the twin sister can it? That's breaking up a family.
> 
> 
> Although knowing Bravo the dramatic reaction could have been a response to something else.




I also wondered who Victoria ( I think that's her name) was  talking about. Will it be the sister? Ouch that's would hurt!

And also noticed as mentioned the twin sitting on the guy's lap all thoughout dinner. What grown *** woman does that?
Amber spilling more about Bobbie sounded very truthful, that Bobbie's a bit of a gigolo.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Reno's nose is distracting



His eyebrows are distracting to me. He's so cocky it's irritating. I'm very curious about who he cheated with. He's so unappealing.


----------



## zaara10

Looks like Caroline's show will air on bravo afterall. I'll probably pass on this one.


----------



## sgj99

^ i will definitely be skipping it:  i don't find her kids lives or loves interesting at all, mama Caroline is not the voice of all wisdom, and Albert is a grump.


----------



## DC-Cutie

'We are kinder spirits' - yet another phrase Tre has managed to mess up....


----------



## starrynite_87

I hope it wasn't true...I can't


----------



## buzzytoes

So he cheated with the Mom? Ewww so weird. The way Victoria Gotti told it though, they divorced because he cheated and Teresa knew? Not really clear on that part - whether she knew with who, or just that he cheated.


----------



## sgj99

i just really have a hard time believing anything Victoria Gotti said to Teresa and Amber.  i mean, really ... he was coming on to her because of who she is, tried to give her a diamond Rolex, and later confessed he slept with his MIL.   she just doesn't seem very credible to me and i'm going to have to give Reno the benefit of doubt.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't even understand why she was on the show in the first place. Her entire purpose seemed to be to say Reno cheated on Teresa.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> i just really have a hard time believing anything Victoria Gotti said to Teresa and Amber.  i mean, really ... he was coming on to her because of who she is, tried to give her a diamond Rolex, and later confessed he slept with his MIL.   she just doesn't seem very credible to me and i'm going to have to give Reno the benefit of doubt.





I think (hope) that was scripted. The twins seem close to their parents, I don't see that happening and the family staying in tact.


----------



## zaara10

I don't understand. Does Reno's wife Teresa know he cheated w/ her mother? I doubt she'd take him back after something like that! And I also don't believe it bc they were all sitting around the dinner table like everything is normal.


----------



## tamshac77

This show is going down the drain. You know the Reno and MIL rumor is fake. I hope they drop half of this cast before next season.


----------



## horse17

I cant believe this show has gotten so bad....seriously?..this is the best you can bring in for N Jersey?

Amber?....she is and her a husband are a joke.. total frauds...

the twins?....they seem nice.....but please....

Tre and Melissa?....frauds...IMO....


----------



## young breezy

I'm on episode 3 aka the one where Amber mentions her cancer always.

I like her the least.


----------



## rockhollow

horse17 said:


> I cant believe this show has gotten so bad....seriously?..this is the best you can bring in for N Jersey?
> 
> Amber?....she is and her a husband are a joke.. total frauds...
> 
> the twins?....they seem nice.....but please....
> 
> Tre and Melissa?....frauds...IMO....



Yes, what's happened to New Jersey. Not much chat about the show at all.

I also don't believe this wonderful friendship with Tre and Melissa. I bet the only time those two see each other is when they are filming.

And what's up with Dina. She stays with her husband even though he's a cheater and wants a divorce. She doesn't care about the house, but yet she doesn't want to move out?
There's nothing much exciting with Dina on the show.

And then to bring that tired looking Victoria onto the show to try and bring up the drama.
Although I've got to say I thought for sure she was going to name to twin sister as the cheater with Reno, and was shocked to hear that it was the mother. I just don't know if I believe it.
I guess it will cause some drama for the show once Amber spills the beans.


----------



## horse17

rockhollow said:


> Yes, what's happened to New Jersey. Not much chat about the show at all.
> 
> I also don't believe this wonderful friendship with Tre and Melissa. I bet the only time those two see each other is when they are filming.
> 
> And what's up with Dina. She stays with her husband even though he's a cheater and wants a divorce. She doesn't care about the house, but yet she doesn't want to move out?
> There's nothing much exciting with Dina on the show.
> 
> And then to bring that tired looking Victoria onto the show to try and bring up the drama.
> Although I've got to say I thought for sure she was going to name to twin sister as the cheater with Reno, and was shocked to hear that it was the mother. I just don't know if I believe it.
> I guess it will cause some drama for the show once Amber spills the beans.





that's funny..I thought the same thing!...I was sure it was the twin......I want to like Dina, but theres something about her...cant figure it out....she claims to be all about peace zen and yoga, but she's just full of it...


----------



## swags

I read this article on Reality Tea from Ambers husband Jim. I still don't care for him but I tend to believe him in regards to Bobby and the twins meeting at their casting. It also makes sense that Bravo sought out Amber since she used to be friends with Melissa. 


http://www.realitytea.com/2014/09/0...spills-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-secrets/


----------



## zaara10

swags said:


> I read this article on Reality Tea from Ambers husband Jim. I still don't care for him but I tend to believe him in regards to Bobby and the twins meeting at their casting. It also makes sense that Bravo sought out Amber since she used to be friends with Melissa.
> 
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2014/09/0...spills-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-secrets/



Wow!


----------



## missyb

I already posted that Bobby's family owns car dealerships but by know means are they worth $500 mill or own the most car dealerships in the state. They own 2 on rt 36


----------



## Graw

http://www.realitytea.com/2014/09/0...spills-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-secrets/[/QUOTE]

This is the reason why you don't allow people like this to be close to you.  Even if he is completely lying Santa, her husband, the twins, Rino and Jim all have asterisks next to their name that they have to explain. 
(some deletions due to long post)
---


Amber was contacted in February, continued Jim. They didnt really tell us the name of the show at the time or any of the details. We ended up coming on board March/April of 2013. It was exciting for her and a real nice opportunity for me. My role was going to be very limited  just around my wife, around my children, and to help my friend at the time Bobby. 


Does Jim blame bad edit like every other reality TV star? I would never put myself in these situations. I had spoken to Bobby about three hours before the [first responder's] party and he assured me nothing was going to happen and he assured me everyone was in good spirits. If I had an inkling that there was going to be an issue, we wouldnt have shown up.

Im not going to say I blame editing or I dont blame editing, continued Jim. They have to compress a lot of activity into a very short time period. The producers dont have the ability to show you all of the backdrop, all of what occurred, so its really hard to say. I think that theres a lot of people out there who understand the idea that my wifes hair was just pulled out  I was pretty angry. And I think they can appreciate the fact that if I didnt want to go bowling with a bunch of complete strangers, thats not an unusual thing.

Jim went on to complain about things which were NOT shown from the party. The home audience didnt see Joe Gorga swinging his finger in my face and calling me names and calling me an ******* and a jerkoff. They cut all that out. Then they just had Rino come over and it looked like I just started with Joe. I can understand why it would look bad. That I had an issue with, and quite frankly, I called production and I yelled at them. I said, You know, thats not what transpired. Its not appropriate.

*All I kept thinking is, Am I going to allow my four children to see me act like a complete animal on TV like the Joes did at a christening? *No. I was never going to let that happen, so I got frustrated, explained Jim. I kept saying, You dont want to go there, Joe. Its the United States Attorney office, the same guys in Newark who are prosecuting your brother in law He kept saying, Whats an ***? Whats a USA? He was very difficult  And thats when I yelled in his face. I actually thought it was kind of funny but people didnt get my sense of humor. That I was done. That he couldnt understand the concept that if same people who prosecute Joe and Teresa Giudice work with me on cases, its probably not a good idea for us to be hanging out, bowling.


Its not been a windfall of money I can assure you. Like any business, you lose money the first year. So its not been something financially prudent. If anyone wants to be on reality TV, its not there to make you money I can tell you that, continued Jim. But for the kids, its been great. For Amber, its a dream of hers. And I think that is the most wonderful thing I can do. For me, its been pretty much a nightmare. I never wanted to be a part of it. I was only supposed to film with her and Bobby a couple scenes. I got sucked in. Once I got sucked in and they painted me the villain, so be it. I can be a villain. Im okay with that.

Speaking of Bobby, Jim dissed his ex-friend left and right. What most people dont know is, Bobbys really not a fireman. Hes not a blue collar guy. Bobbys worth half a billion dollars. Bobbys family owns the largest auto group in the state of New Jersey. Hes a volunteer fireman. He joined the department a month or two before we started filming because he wanted to have an on-camera persona. Hes a good guy in a lot of respects but he wanted to be famous and he was willing to sacrifice myself and my wife to do it. There are hard feelings and I wont forgive him for what he did.

I dont know if you know this and everyone jokes with my wife and says, oh, its the cancer card, but my wife had seven surgeries  complete reconstruction of her back and her chest, shared Jim. Bobby knew full well that physical confrontation such as the one that occurred in his home for you and I, we could get a bruise. For her, she could have ripped some of the reconstruction. Thats a serious situation. Its taken a lot of time to rehab to get her back to where shes strong and healthy. The fact that he would put her in that situation for five minutes of fame, it doesnt make sense to me. I dont understand priorities like that. Hes wealthy. Hes so wealthy its not funny. All he wanted to be was famous. I mean, he could have brought Bravo if he wanted to and filmed himself, he didnt have to sacrifice my wife and I.

Jim went on to say that Bobby and Nicole Napolitano only met during the casting process! Bobby met Nicole at our casting call. He didnt know her beforehand  thats a complete lie. They met literally at the casting call. He actually sought them out because we knew of them from around town and we needed additional people to bring on the show. Amber was contacted because of her relationship with Melissa. She was actually contacted by a casting company and then once they found out about her relationship with Melissa, they were pushing her forward.

According to Jim, producers still needed more women for the show at this point. They wanted someone who was over the top. Friends of ours from town said, Well theres these twins. Theyre really outspoken, theyre crazy. Bobby said, I can find them. Theyre always at the Dunkin Donuts where I hang out. He literally went to the Dunkin Donuts, picked them up, and brought them back to his house. They signed contracts with us and we ended up submitting them and he ended up dating Nicole because of it.

So they all literally came through Amber and I, added Jim. Bobby wanted a very big role. We were going to bring him on just as our friend, and he was like, I dont want to be your friend. I want more of a role. Heres a little exclusive for you: he had carnal relations with several of the young ladies who we submitted for the show. Nicole was, like, third in line at that point. It was an ongoing joke, because I was like, *Bobby, you cant sleep with every girl we submit. It was kind of an ironic thing. He wanted to be on the show so bad, whoever looked like they were going to be next, thats who he started dating. Nicole got picked up, so, love at first sight I guess.*

Does Jim believe Rino slept with Santa? First off, someones saying I told Victoria Gotti this. I dont know Victoria Gotti  never met her, never talked to her. I was as shocked as everyone else was. I found out that night when my wife came home from Victorias house. At first we really thought that they were playing with us. Honestly. I was like, This is just too over the top. After doing a little digging, Im sad to say I feel it is true.

Viewers will see later on in the season, theres a little confrontation coming with myself and the twins and their reaction told me all I needed to know, said Jim. Also, there are a lot of people from Brooklyn in our area and apparently Rino tells everybody everything from the Russian stripper pushing his kids on the swing to the *relationship with Santa. He was blunt about it. If you would ask me, Id say 90% I believe its true based upon everything Ive heard and based on what Rinos told me and based on what Bobbys told me.*

Jim said he hasnt talk to Rino or Bobby since the bogus first responders party. It was a pure set up. It was an unadulterated set up to have my wife assaulted and to have me picked on. If you watch closely, Dina Manzos laughing in the background as my wife is having her hair pulled out. If you watch closely, Joe Gorga gives Bobby the signal and says, Lets go upstairs and tour the house. But yet theyre in the kitchen, so they never really toured the house. When I come up the stairs, Bobby says, It happened already. I played that back about five times. And the look on his face already suggested he knew what was happening. It was clearly a set up. We werent there five minutes. We didnt even have one drink. It was so clear thats what they were gunning for. Its a shame. I think it actually hurt the show because they never actually got to see any of us be friends.

Is there anything else Jim would like to add? Id like everyone to know that I do not clean aquatic animal vaginas, so please keep those tweets to a minimum.


TELL US  DO YOU BELIEVE EVERYTHING JIM SAID ABOUT BOBBY?


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> I read this article on Reality Tea from Ambers husband Jim. I still don't care for him but I tend to believe him in regards to Bobby and the twins meeting at their casting. It also makes sense that Bravo sought out Amber since she used to be friends with Melissa.
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2014/09/0...spills-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-secrets/



Nicole said they have been dating for 1 year, it was mentioned several times by the twins, would they purposely lie?  This is petty.  



zaara10 said:


> Wow!



My thoughts exactly!



missyb said:


> I already posted that Bobby's family owns car dealerships but by know means are they worth $500 mill or own the most car dealerships in the state. They own 2 on rt 36



Why would he lie about something that is easily verifiable?  It would seem silly.


----------



## swags

I don't think Ambers husband is too reliable except that I think the new members stories are more scripted.  My guess is that Bobby and Nicole dated more for the cameras. With the older crew, I think a lot of the tension was based on hurt feelings from real relationships such as Jac and Teresa, Melissa, Joe and Teresa, Joe and Joe, Kathy and Teresa, Caroline and Teresa.....etc


----------



## Love4H

Jim is a douche but I do believe to some things he said...


----------



## slang

Love4H said:


> Jim is a douche but I do believe to some things he said...



I agree!


----------



## missyb

Graw said:


> Nicole said they have been dating for 1 year, it was mentioned several times by the twins, would they purposely lie?  This is petty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he lie about something that is easily verifiable?  It would seem silly.




Not exactly sure but I think he likes to exaggerate things a bit. My next door neighbor also owns car dealerships close to Bobby's dad's and they aren't worth 500 mill some millions but not that much. The house bobby lives in is his and his estranged wife's. I don't think they are even legally divorced yet. Jim saying bobby hangs out at dunks is a bit much it is the only dunks in town so I don't think that getting coffee there daily means hanging out there-there aren't many options in CN. So I do think he has some truths to what he said and so much embellished


----------



## sgj99

so tonight's episode was all about poor Joe & Teresa, how awful all this is for them to go through, it just breaks are hearts, blah, blah, blah ... they brought it on themselves and while i do feel for those 4 girls i hope they get the harshest sentences allowed.


----------



## swags

I'm only halfway thought tonight's episode so far, I keep pausing the Teresa pity party. She's filming in that big kitchen with her daughter tearing up, and while I do feel bad for the kids I also think Bravo should have put Teresa on leave. She doesn't want to and can't discuss it and is out of touch with reality. Its not that entertaining.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> so tonight's episode was all about poor Joe & Teresa, how awful all this is for them to go through, it just breaks are hearts, blah, blah, blah ... they brought it on themselves and while i do feel for those 4 girls i hope they get the harshest sentences allowed.





I just posted almost the same thing! Its not pleasant to watch.


----------



## Michele26

The twin Teresa has so much Botox in her forehead her eyes look squinty. It's very obvious in the scenes at Dina's house when they're discussing the plans for Dina's fundraiser.


----------



## swags

How does someone announce their friend was diagnosed with breast cancer and is going in for a vasectomy? I don't think she is acting either. The twins, Amber and Melissa are all working for their checks with their drama but Teresa is not.


----------



## zaara10

I'm over hearing Teresa ask "why is this happening to us?" You know exactly why it's happening to you! You know what you & your husband did. What she means to ask is "why did we have to get caught?" 
And while it's tough to see Gia cry about it, it's hard for me to feel bad for Teresa. How can she say she just wants to protect her children & keep them safe when their greed put them in this situation. If they had any desire to put their kids first & protect them, they wouldn't have committed crimes. They were too busy trying to lead a "fabulous" life!


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> I'm over hearing Teresa ask "why is this happening to us?" You know exactly why it's happening to you! You know what you & your husband did. What she means to ask is "why did we have to get caught?"
> And while it's tough to see Gia cry about it, it's hard for me to feel bad for Teresa. How can she say she just wants to protect her children & keep them safe when their greed put them in this situation. If they had any desire to put their kids first & protect them, they wouldn't have committed crimes. They were too busy trying to lead a "fabulous" life!



well said!


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> I'm over hearing Teresa ask "why is this happening to us?" You know exactly why it's happening to you! You know what you & your husband did. What she means to ask is "why did we have to get caught?"
> And while it's tough to see Gia cry about it, it's hard for me to feel bad for Teresa. How can she say she just wants to protect her children & keep them safe when their greed put them in this situation. If they had any desire to put their kids first & protect them, they wouldn't have committed crimes. They were too busy trying to lead a "fabulous" life!





I agree but I do wonder if she signed things with not a lot of knowledge of what she was signing. Is she as ridiculously dumb as she appears on the show? She was quick to flaunt everything in seasons one and two. If you knew everything was based on fraud would you sign on to Real Housewives? Wouldn't you choose to fly under the radar?


----------



## francot1

http://www.webpronews.com/teresa-giudice-sentencing-postponed-again-2014-09


Looks like Teresa and Joe's sentencing is postponed again for October. Wonder if they will ever be sentenced. Seems like this is going the same route as Joe's trial for forging a license through the DMV,with postponement after postponement.


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> I agree but I do wonder if she signed things with not a lot of knowledge of what she was signing. Is she as ridiculously dumb as she appears on the show? She was quick to flaunt everything in seasons one and two. If you knew everything was based on fraud would you sign on to Real Housewives? Wouldn't you choose to fly under the radar?




Don't forget they were paying for everything in cash....I'm pretty sure that Teresa was well aware of everything happening.


----------



## zaara10

starrynite_87 said:


> Don't forget they were paying for everything in cash....I'm pretty sure that Teresa was well aware of everything happening.



I agree. I think she knew what was happening but was more interested in keeping her gaudy lifestyle. She was dumb enough to think they wouldn't get caught. 
In other news, what was happening on their FL trip?? Did Jim really say "he (Reno) f'd your mom!" Wow!


----------



## dr.pepper

Can anyone ID Dina's rosary-like necklace she wore when the girls came over? 

Amber calling Tre crying was ridic. Homegirl really IS trying to be an actress. Her face is so unattractive and her crying face was gruesome.


----------



## anabanana745

starrynite_87 said:


> Don't forget they were paying for everything in cash....I'm pretty sure that Teresa was well aware of everything happening.




You'd think so. But then again this is the same person who thinks vasectomy is a treatment plan for breast cancer...


----------



## legaldiva

It's beyond me how a couple can defraud people/banks of millions and blame it on the media and stories taking no responsibility for their actions. Joe and Theresa are awful examples for their kids.


----------



## sgj99

so ... as Dina is speaking about her charity, Project Ladybug, she mentions how she hates fighting - always has, always will.  hhhhmmm ... she's re-joined the cast of a reality show made famous by cat fights and squabbles amongst the "ladies."  Dina, you are a big fat hypocrite!


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> so ... as Dina is speaking about her charity, Project Ladybug, she mentions how she hates fighting - always has, always will.  hhhhmmm ... she's re-joined the cast of a reality show made famous by cat fights and squabbles amongst the "ladies."  Dina, you are a big fat hypocrite!




Did she need another source of income? I still like Dina but she doesn't have much of a story. I wish Tommy would film a couple of episodes with her.


----------



## dr.pepper

I think Dina re-joining the show was a $$$ thing and something to do.

Does she still actively work or just throw events for her charity at this point? Seems like she has a lot of downtime. 

I agree Dina acts a little above it and it's like, well then why are you on this show? The only thing zen about her is a few Buddhas strewn about her house. Outside of that it she doesn't strike me as a person who has much experience with yoga or meditation. She is tightly wound.


----------



## sgj99

i'm sure she does need the income, there is no doubt there.  i'm just stating that miss peace love zen, baby is a big hypocrite for saying how much she hates fighting but then re-joins the cast of a show that she knows centers around squabbles and fights.  i think she is very shallow.


----------



## swags

I think the zen thing is more of a marketing tool or decorating thing for her. When Teresa flipped the table in season one, I think I remember Dina cracking up. She was also chuckling when Amber and the twin were pulling hair.  I also think Bravo tries to nudge some of the drama, they may be trying to get Dina and Jacqueline in the same room.

Speaking of Jacqueline, I saw the previews for her return and am not looking forward to it at all. The part where she contacts Teresa, like she suddenly cares?  I also don't know that a camera crew in the house is a good idea for the little boy.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> I think the zen thing is more of a marketing tool or decorating thing for her. When Teresa flipped the table in season one, I think I remember Dina cracking up. She was also chuckling when Amber and the twin were pulling hair.  I also think Bravo tries to nudge some of the drama, they may be trying to get Dina and Jacqueline in the same room.
> 
> Speaking of Jacqueline, I saw the previews for her return and am not looking forward to it at all. The part where she contacts Teresa, like she suddenly cares?  I also don't know that a camera crew in the house is a good idea for the little boy.


I agree...Im all about bringing awareness to autism...however, I have a hard time with her putting that little boy on tv...IMO, its wrong....


----------



## WillstarveforLV

sgj99 said:


> i'm sure she does need the income, there is no doubt there. i'm just stating that miss peace love zen, baby is a big hypocrite for saying how much she hates fighting but then re-joins the cast of a show that she knows centers around squabbles and fights. i think she is very shallow.


 

And she is not even on speaking terms with half her siblings!! Very shallow indeed and a hypocrite. The whole reason she left the show in the first place was she was claiming that she wanted a "private life" for her and Lexi - I wonder how that worked out for her - she has no qualms now filming all about her and Lexi's life now. And why does she always end or start her sentensences with "b**ches" - 
I find her to be very fake and phony too and her constant pro- Team Theresa/ Ms Criminal is pathetic. Yet she has the biggest hate-on for her own sister.


----------



## sgj99

WillstarveforLV said:


> And she is not even on speaking terms with half her siblings!! Very shallow indeed and a hypocrite. The whole reason she left the show in the first place was she was claiming that she wanted a "private life" for her and Lexi - I wonder how that worked out for her - she has no qualms now filming all about her and Lexi's life now. And why does she always end or start her sentensences with "b**ches" -
> I find her to be very fake and phony too and her constant pro- Team Theresa/ Ms Criminal is pathetic. Yet she has the biggest hate-on for her own sister.


 
yes!  she said she wanted away from the drama, yet she signed up for another season of a reality show that thrives on drama.

and I hate the whole "b**ches" thing - it's so confrontational yet she's all zen, peace and love, budda-baby!


----------



## zaara10

WillstarveforLV said:


> And she is not even on speaking terms with half her siblings!! Very shallow indeed and a hypocrite. The whole reason she left the show in the first place was she was claiming that she wanted a "private life" for her and Lexi - I wonder how that worked out for her - she has no qualms now filming all about her and Lexi's life now. And why does she always end or start her sentensences with "b**ches" -
> I find her to be very fake and phony too and her constant pro- Team Theresa/ Ms Criminal is pathetic. Yet she has the biggest hate-on for her own sister.




I agree w/ all of this. To Dina, being Zen involves wearing beads, lighting candles & putting Buddha statues around the house. That's about it. Oh & seeing a psychic. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## slang

WillstarveforLV said:


> And she is not even on speaking terms with half her siblings!! Very shallow indeed and a hypocrite. The whole reason she left the show in the first place was she was claiming that she wanted a "private life" for her and Lexi - I wonder how that worked out for her - she has no qualms now filming all about her and Lexi's life now. And why does she always end or start her sentensences with "b**ches" -
> I find her to be very fake and phony too and her constant pro- Team Theresa/ Ms Criminal is pathetic. Yet she has the biggest hate-on for her own sister.



Yes it is hypocritical and just as hyprpcritical as her sister Caroline "counselling" Tre & Joe to repair their sibling relationship since Caroline also doesn't speak to half her siblings


----------



## tonij2000

legaldiva said:


> It's beyond me how a couple can defraud people/banks of millions and blame it on the media and stories taking no responsibility for their actions. Joe and Theresa are awful examples for their kids.



ITA! She looks all dumbfounded and says she can't believe this is her life. Like this stuff just happened to her and she has no idea why.


----------



## tonij2000

zaara10 said:


> i'm over hearing teresa ask "why is this happening to us?" you know exactly why it's happening to you! You know what you & your husband did. What she means to ask is "why did we have to get caught?"
> and while it's tough to see gia cry about it, it's hard for me to feel bad for teresa. How can she say she just wants to protect her children & keep them safe when their greed put them in this situation. If they had any desire to put their kids first & protect them, they wouldn't have committed crimes. They were too busy trying to lead a "fabulous" life!



this!


----------



## rockhollow

I'm really not liking anything this season on this show.

I''m tired of all the 'poor me' that Tree is spouting all the time.

Amber is just trying way to hard to be part of the show. The scene of her working herself up to crying and phoning Tree, then being comforted by her husband looked way to scripted.
And I'm sure she just can't wait to tell the twins about the comment from Victoria - but from the previews, I guess her husband gets to drop that bomb. I think they are both just loving the drama that this show allows them.

And then Dina. I don't believe she's got a Zen bone in her body. She's about as zen as a rabid dog!
She's loving all the drama, and stirs to pot any chance she's got. 
I wouldn't trust her for anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This season should have never aired.


----------



## slang

Is it safe to say that all the Housewives shows have now officially jumped the shark


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> Is it safe to say that all the Housewives shows have now officially jumped the shark



yes!

Look at how slow it is on the thread, and all the comments are less than rosy!


----------



## swags

Teresa and Joe listed the house for 3.999 mill


----------



## missyb

swags said:


> Teresa and Joe listed the house for 3.999 mill




Yes it went up a few days ago. They will never get that kind of money for it unless some idiot wants it for whose house it was


----------



## bagsforme

I loved the Moncler hat Teresa had on when she was shoveling snow with Dena.

The new ladies haven't added anything to the show.  I'm tired of hearing about the trial.  Do the time if you've done the crime.  Or whatever that saying is.

I've stopped watching Atlanta and Jersey is about to be next.


----------



## zaara10

swags said:


> Teresa and Joe listed the house for 3.999 mill



That house is gaudy central. Same w/ Melissa & Joe's house. Did theirs sell?


----------



## slang

zaara10 said:


> That house is gaudy central. Same w/ Melissa & Joe's house. Did theirs sell?



From what I've read, Joe & Mel lied when they said they sold their house...it was never sold, they only rented it out and now are trying to evict their tenant


----------



## slang

bagsforme said:


> I loved the Moncler hat Teresa had on when she was shoveling snow with Dena.
> 
> The new ladies haven't added anything to the show.  I'm tired of hearing about the trial.  Do the time if you've done the crime.  Or whatever that saying is.
> 
> I've stopped watching Atlanta and Jersey is about to be next.



I love T's hat aswell! 
Actually everyone looked really good shovelling snow - I'm jealous, I look like crap when I am shovelling snow. That's when I wear my "ugly" winter coat & hat etc


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> Is it safe to say that all the Housewives shows have now officially jumped the shark



i think this is safe to say this about all the Housewife franchises.  they just aren't fun to watch anymore and there isn't enough of the eye-candy (homes, shoes, bags, lifestyle) to keep us entertained.  it's all drama, drama, drama ... a.k.a. table-flippin', cat fights, and petty crap.  i still watch because, let's face it, there isn't anything else on, but i don't enjoy the shows like i used to.


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> i think this is safe to say this about all the Housewife franchises.  they just aren't fun to watch anymore and there isn't enough of the eye-candy (homes, shoes, bags, lifestyle) to keep us entertained.  it's all drama, drama, drama ... a.k.a. table-flippin', cat fights, and petty crap.  i still watch because, let's face it, there isn't anything else on, but i don't enjoy the shows like i used to.



Yes, I still watch too, but the shine is not there is it?

It sure must be killing Melissa to have to be living a more reasonable life. And then to hear they haven't even sold the big house.

And almost 4 mil for Tree's house - wow, seems a lot, but then I have no real idea of property prices in their area.

I love that they have this big fancy mansion and Joe seems the happiest out in the chicken coop area. He'll adjust to more simple living, but Tree, I bet she won't like it!


----------



## redheadedbeauty

Can anyone ID Melissa's white sweater with black Peter Pan collar? she wore it on the latest episode


----------



## lovemybags54

I don't know for sure but it looks like it's milly. They had it this past winter. It has a removable leather collar


----------



## redheadedbeauty

lovemybags54 said:


> I don't know for sure but it looks like it's milly. They had it this past winter. It has a removable leather collar




Thank you! Too bad it's sold out everywhere


----------



## lovemybags54

redheadedbeauty said:


> Thank you! Too bad it's sold out everywhere




Check back in the winter. They've done this am sweater the last two years. Maybe when it's cooler again they will bring it back


----------



## DrDior

This might seriously be the most boring show on television right now. *zzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## legaldiva

I'm getting really tired of this show. Did anyone else notice Teresa taking her kids to school, talking about how her kids are so important and NO ONE was wearing a seat belt?!


----------



## starrynite_87

redheadedbeauty said:


> Thank you! Too bad it's sold out everywhere



I found a black version with a white collar at Bergdof
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Mill...ProductAds&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=sku85710344


----------



## Michele26

legaldiva said:


> I'm getting really tired of this show. Did anyone else notice Teresa taking her kids to school, talking about how her kids are so important and NO ONE was wearing a seat belt?!



I was just about to post the same thing! And she's holding the coffee cup while she's driving.


----------



## sgj99

DrDior said:


> This might seriously be the most boring show on television right now. *zzzzzzzzzzzz*



this was soooooo boring!  Rino and his colonoscopy and Amber with her 5 year Breast Cancer checkup - wow!  Bravo is scraping the bottom of the barrel looking for footage and this is what they came up with?


----------



## slyyls

Was Teresa driving Gia to school in her p.j.'s?  lol.


----------



## zaara10

legaldiva said:


> I'm getting really tired of this show. Did anyone else notice Teresa taking her kids to school, talking about how her kids are so important and NO ONE was wearing a seat belt?!



Her 4 y/o in the backseat should have been in a carseat! So dangerous! Even my 6 y/o is in a 5 point harness carseat. Teresa has no concern for the law or keeping her kids safe! 
And I agree w/ the others, super boring episode. I don't understand how they're bringing Jacqueline back? Did they scrap some of the season & reshoot or something?


----------



## swags

While I can appreciate colonoscopy awareness, I don't think it should be on the housewives shows. I also felt for Amber as anyone waiting on test results can relate but still would rather see them have some fun.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> While I can appreciate colonoscopy awareness, I don't think it should be on the housewives shows. I also felt for Amber as anyone waiting on test results can relate but still would rather see them have some fun.


 
I can appreciate awareness for both of these procedures but good grief, it wasn't entertaining to hear Rino speak about.  and holy cow!  his wife (Tereeeessa) is really quite dense.  and while I can understand the fear a woman has about breast cancer and the huge risk of it re-occurring Amber's whole story-line this season has been about "the cancer" and it's not enjoyable to watch or listen to.


----------



## Love Of My Life

missyb said:


> Yes it went up a few days ago. They will never get that kind of money for it unless some idiot wants it for whose house it was


 


That's a tear down IMO & don't even know how much value the property would
be on its own..

Don't think there is a swimming pool & no landscaping to speak of


----------



## missyb

hotshot said:


> That's a tear down IMO & don't even know how much value the property would
> be on its own..
> 
> Don't think there is a swimming pool & no landscaping to speak of




No there isn't a pool.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> I can appreciate awareness for both of these procedures but good grief, it wasn't entertaining to hear Rino speak about.  and holy cow!  his wife (Tereeeessa) is really quite dense.  and while I can understand the fear a woman has about breast cancer and the huge risk of it re-occurring* Amber's whole story-line this season has been about "the cancer" and it's not enjoyable to watch or listen to.*



Completely agree. 

I watch this show for entertainment purposes, not to hear about cancer on every single episode and colonoscopies that span the entire episode.  No, thank you.


----------



## legaldiva

Joe Gorga's house looks like something a wicked troll would live in with those strange windows, and the only reason you need that much space in a home is if you need to get away from your family, IMHO


----------



## swags

legaldiva said:


> Joe Gorga's house looks like something a wicked troll would live in with those strange windows, and the only reason you need that much space in a home is if you need to get away from your family, IMHO





I think they've exaggerated their wealth and now that they aren't fighting with Teresa and Joe, their usefulness to Bravo has run its course.


----------



## AECornell

Ok I'm a terrible person. The whole while Amber is crying about waiting on the test results and the relapse potential, I'm wondering why she's cutting strawberries with that giant knife. It looked like a bread knife. My dad would die if he saw that. He's the guy who buys expensive Japanese knives, each with their own purpose (he has like 20). He bought us three different ones so far and I get in trouble when I use the wrong one, haha.


----------



## tamshac77

AECornell said:


> Ok I'm a terrible person. The whole while Amber is crying about waiting on the test results and the relapse potential, I'm wondering why she's cutting strawberries with that giant knife. It looked like a bread knife. My dad would die if he saw that. He's the guy who buys expensive Japanese knives, each with their own purpose (he has like 20). He bought us three different ones so far and I get in trouble when I use the wrong one, haha.




Lol! I thought that knife was pretty big for strawberries, too!


----------



## Bentley1

I dunno why I have a feeling that they made the whole "inconclusive test results" up for the show. Of course it's possible, but I just don't believe these people. She has clean test results every 6 months for the past 5 years, then as soon as she's on the show, she has questionable test results. 

I thought amber's storyline was going to revolve around drama with Melissa, not "the cancer." I'm
So Over it.


----------



## dr.pepper

So Joe and Melissa are currently renting out the 6-bedroom house they saw the layout of in this latest ep?

Amber is one of the most dull people to ever appear on a Real Housewives franchise imho.


----------



## tamshac77

Bentley1 said:


> I dunno why I have a feeling that they made the whole "inconclusive test results" up for the show. Of course it's possible, but I just don't believe these people. She has clean test results every 6 months for the past 5 years, then as soon as she's on the show, she has questionable test results.
> 
> I thought amber's storyline was going to revolve around drama with Melissa, not "the cancer." I'm
> So Over it.




I agree. So far, I don't believe anything on the show except Teresa and Joe's situation.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> I dunno why I have a feeling that they made the whole "inconclusive test results" up for the show. Of course it's possible, but I just don't believe these people. She has clean test results every 6 months for the past 5 years, then as soon as she's on the show, she has questionable test results.
> 
> I thought amber's storyline was going to revolve around drama with Melissa, not "the cancer." I'm
> So Over it.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Bentley1 said:


> I dunno why I have a feeling that they made the whole "inconclusive test results" up for the show. Of course it's possible, but I just don't believe these people. She has clean test results every 6 months for the past 5 years, then as soon as she's on the show, she has questionable test results.
> 
> I thought amber's storyline was going to revolve around drama with Melissa, not "the cancer." I'm
> So Over it.



Yep, totally agree.  Amber is just so unlikeable. She seems like she's a ***** 24/7. She's not someone I would want to be friends with. Her husband appears to suffer from "little man syndrome" which is why he is so aggressive.


----------



## sgj99

ShoreGrl said:


> Yep, totally agree.  Amber is just so unlikeable. She seems like she's a ***** 24/7. She's not someone I would want to be friends with. Her husband appears to suffer from "little man syndrome" which is why he is so aggressive.


----------



## AECornell

I think Amber is really playing up her "role." She knows what it's going to take to stay on this show so she's exaggerating herself, I think. The pushiness, the crying, the *****yness. I think those are traits of hers but I think they're exaggerated for the show. It seems forced.


----------



## AECornell

Oh and her husband is definitely a chihuahua trying to be a Great Dane.


----------



## guccimamma

AECornell said:


> Oh and her husband is definitely a chihuahua trying to be a Great Dane.



i just can't get into this season. dull beyond words.

i can't fathom why they brought this  boring little man into the show, if he truly is working for the government prosecution...i would think that is something he wouldn't want to televise.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm also having a hard time believing this whole scenario with Amber.  Having breast cancer is terrible, but playing it up just for air time is also terrible. I hate not having any sympathy for her, but she just comes off as so unlikable and is milking her cancer for this show. Don't like it at all!
And obviously, she get a clean bill of health as we see her in Florida in the previews when the Reno and Mom story comes out.

I also don't believe for a moment the Melissa and Joe are really going to build the monstrosity of a house - 31/2 million just to build it - that's not going to happen. It's all for the show - as mentioned, because they are not fighting with Joe and Tree, they are just grasping at anything to make themselves  look interesting for the show.

And don't get me started on how boring the sections of Reno and his health tests are - really, this is the best Bravo can come up with for New Jersey?

Finally, not looking forward to Jaq coming back - that ain't going to save the show!

Someone had said they wanted Tree to film more scenes for the series, is that because they are bringing Jaq into the mix to try and liven the show up?


----------



## AECornell

This version of RH is done for me. It's boring. The twins are terrible and so boring to watch. No glamour/excess/etc. Tre and Melissa getting along is boring, even if I was totally over the three seasons if drama with then before. Dina back is doing nothing for the show. 

I really think this series would benefit from doing just glamour/luxury/fanciness. Yes a little drama, but I think this one is so boring now and we need something else to watch them do. Fake story lines and grasping for anything worthy of viewing isn't working and I'm pretty sure we can all see right through it.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

legaldiva said:


> I'm getting really tired of this show. Did anyone else notice Teresa taking her kids to school, talking about how her kids are so important and NO ONE was wearing a seat belt?!




The little one in the back did actually have one on. You can see it in one if the last views of her in that scene. She just has it very loose around her legs. She definitely needs to be in a 5 point harness.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

rockhollow said:


> I love that they have this big fancy mansion and Joe seems the happiest out in the chicken coop area. He'll adjust to more simple living, but Tree, I bet she won't like it!




They showed in the upcoming show how T is looking at smaller homes and she says something along the lines of how she doesn't care where she lives, as long as they are together...which I think is humorous because two seasons ago, she was the flashier of the group and she just had to have that tacky, oversized house. I think T has been humbled. She's embarrassed and is trying really hard to pretend like she doesn't care about the money...even though stealing money to provide for her extravagant lifestyle is exactly why they are in the situation they're in.


----------



## sunspray

AECornell said:


> Ok I'm a terrible person. The whole while Amber is crying about waiting on the test results and the relapse potential, I'm wondering why she's cutting strawberries with that giant knife. It looked like a bread knife. My dad would die if he saw that. He's the guy who buys expensive Japanese knives, each with their own purpose (he has like 20). He bought us three different ones so far and I get in trouble when I use the wrong one, haha.



She also used a cookie cutter AFTER baking the dough in one episode.  She's a mess in the kitchen apparently.


----------



## Nahreen

I miss the extravagant lifestyles. It seems they were not real and so many of the participants of these housewives series were just pretending they had money.


----------



## Graw

Bravo editing, as Jac says she works so hard with her son they show the therapist with child.  Talk about product placement, they have blk water around with Nick drinking it during his music therapy session.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Re: Joe Gorga: I hate when fathers say there are babysitting there own darn children it grinds my gears, you are not babysitting its called caring for your children.


----------



## Graw

I thought the same thing!  Joe, its called parenting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

In the talking heads, Tre's skin looks like beef jerky - all dry and leathery. Sun damage is a mutha!


----------



## zaara10

How old is Melissa's daughter? Isn't she 6 or 7? Isn't she too young to have a giant Justin Bieber poster on her wall? My daughter will be 7 in November & she thankfully has no clue who the Biebs is! Lol
Yawn. This show is boring.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Graw said:


> Bravo editing, as Jac says she works so hard with her son they show the therapist with child.  Talk about product placement, they have blk water around with Nick drinking it during his music therapy session.




Oh god. I hope that doesn't turn into "Blk water cured my son"


----------



## swags

Why is Jacqueline texting Teresa? Its obvious she doesn't want to be bothered. 


I guess Ambers health scare was just a set up because the doctor said everything was great. Wouldn't he have mentioned why he called her back in? 


Does the twin know the rumor about Reno? She did not want Dina to repeat it.


----------



## rockhollow

I thought the whole Amber cancer scare was disgusting. It all was so planned. The Dr must have also been on the payroll, with all his dramatics giving her the news, and all that fake crying by Amber - yuck!
My husband is dealing with cancer right now, and it's nothing to dramatize.

I agree a out Tree's skin, she looks half Lizard. Way, way to much tanning!

I don't like this bringing back Jaq. Of course they are using Kathy as her friend. Kathy also seemed to me, desperate to be relevant and stay on the show. I was glad we didn't have to see Rich, but I suppose they'll have him on if Kathy's back for a bit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jacqueline is pathetic. I mean really, her storyline has her crying kver her non-existent relationship with Tre. Tre doesn't want to have anything to do with her, she needs to get the hint. 

Also, she needs to lay way off the fillers and injections. She looks like Miss Swan from Mad TV now.


----------



## Graw

rockhollow said:


> I thought the whole Amber cancer scare was disgusting. It all was so planned. The Dr must have also been on the payroll, with all his dramatics giving her the news, and all that fake crying by Amber - yuck!
> My husband is dealing with cancer right now, and it's nothing to dramatize.
> 
> I agree a out Tree's skin, she looks half Lizard. Way, way to much tanning!
> 
> I don't like this bringing back Jaq. Of course they are using Kathy as her friend. Kathy also seemed to me, desperate to be relevant and stay on the show. I was glad we didn't have to see Rich, but I suppose they'll have him on if Kathy's back for a bit.



I agree, sorry to hear about your husband.  I hope everything works out for well for him.  Bravo, Amber, Jim shame on you.  Why was she in a gown to receive results???


----------



## Graw

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> Oh god. I hope that doesn't turn into "Blk water cured my son"



I didn't see that coming, but I also didn't think their son would be exploited after all that have been through.  Anything goes on reality tv.


----------



## swags

I think Kathy is the only one who wanted to film with Jacqueline so she could throw it in peoples faces that she is building a new house. I thought her other house was nice, it didn't look oversized but still plenty of room. 


Speaking of houses, Teresa's face when looking at the "little" 8000 sq feet was telling. She hates every moment of this downsizing. The flashbacks of her saying other people's houses "that's gross" and her disdain of a lived in house. Someone was laughing. 


I also don't think Teresa's oldest daughter is enjoying this at all. I feel bad when they show Gia scenes, the girl looks tired and unhappy. She is probably very stressed.


----------



## guccimamma

swags said:


> I think Kathy is the only one who wanted to film with Jacqueline so she could throw it in peoples faces that she is building a new house. I thought her other house was nice, it didn't look oversized but still plenty of room.
> 
> 
> Speaking of houses, *Teresa's face when looking at the "little" 8000 sq feet was telling*. She hates every moment of this downsizing. The flashbacks of her saying other people's houses "that's gross" and her disdain of a lived in house. Someone was laughing.



that house didn't seem 8,000 SF to me, unless they have wings and basements. the main areas/master bedroom were more in line with 4000 sf homes.

8000 seems like a huge home to me,  i don't know anyone with a home that large.


----------



## AECornell

That's exactly what I was thinking. When he said "it's not as large as your home, it's ____ sqft," I thought he was going to say something with a 3 in front of it. When I heard 8000 I immediately said "whaaaat?" I definitely didn't think it looked that big.



guccimamma said:


> that house didn't seem 8,000 SF to me, unless they have wings and basements. the main areas/master bedroom were more in line with 4000 sf homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 8000 seems like a huge home to me,  i don't know anyone with a home that large.


----------



## dr.pepper

Gia does look very stressed, poor kid. 

I didn't hear the guy well enough but I thought he did say 8K sq feet, but I thought he was talking about her current/old house versus this new house, but I guess I was wrong. 8K is a very large house for an average family without live-in help.


----------



## Michele26

dr.pepper said:


> Gia does look very stressed, poor kid.
> 
> I didn't hear the guy well enough but I thought he did say 8K sq feet, but I thought he was talking about her current/old house versus this new house, but I guess I was wrong. 8K is a very large house for an average family without live-in help.



I think he said the house he was showing her was 8,000 sf, he said her house was 12,000 sf. There's no way that house was 8,000 sf, and her house is 10,000 sf.

They find out their fate October 2nd.


----------



## Graw

Michele26 said:


> I think he said the house he was showing her was 8,000 sf, he said her house was 12,000 sf. There's no way that house was 8,000 sf, and her house is 10,000 sf.
> 
> They find out their fate October 2nd.



So soon ...


----------



## Graw

I hope the clip of Jim saying his friend cheated on the twin is wrong.  I hope its not true.


----------



## Graw

Of course Rino isn't going.  He doesn't want to be in Florida when the rumor comes out about him sleeping with his mother-in-law.


----------



## missyb

I feel for Jacqueline I didn't realize the severity of her sons autism.


----------



## Michele26

It's sad seeing Joe's father especially knowing how close they were.

I love Rosie!


----------



## sgj99

what in the blazes just happened?  

i'm watching tonight's new episode, everyone is in the living area talking to Nicole and Bobby about love/marriage/etc ... and then somehow Bobby got mad at Jim and stormed off.  what did i not catch?  what did Jim do that was so bad?  yes, he's a major douche-bag, we all know that, but what happened because i didn't see/hear anything except a bunch of nonsense about getting married/how to act if you're a man/blah, blah, blah???  then Bobby was gone and Jim was talking like he's such a great man, he knows how to treat a lady and Bobby doesn't ...


----------



## Michele26

sgj99 said:


> what in the blazes just happened?
> 
> i'm watching tonight's new episode, everyone is in the living area talking to Nicole and Bobby about love/marriage/etc ... and then somehow Bobby got mad at Jim and stormed off.  what did i not catch?  what did Jim do that was so bad?  yes, he's a major douche-bag, we all know that, but what happened because i didn't see/hear anything except a bunch of nonsense about getting married/how to act if you're a man/blah, blah, blah???  then Bobby was gone and Jim was talking like he's such a great man, he knows how to treat a lady and Bobby doesn't ...



None of it made sense and it seemed like Bravo left out an entire scene. It was so weird seeing Bobby hiding out in the bathroom. What grown man does that...?


----------



## sgj99

Michele26 said:


> None of it made sense and it seemed like Bravo left out an entire scene. It was so weird seeing Bobby hiding out in the bathroom. What grown man does that...?



that's what i thought, maybe they edited out what really ticked off Bobby.  

according to an episode recap i just read on another web-site, Bobby got mad because Jim was saying if he was a man, he'd make the commitment and marry Nicole.  they are worse than a bunch of pre-teen girls in Junior High!


----------



## Graw

Michele26 said:


> None of it made sense and it seemed like Bravo left out an entire scene. It was so weird seeing Bobby hiding out in the bathroom. What grown man does that...?



One of the twins described him as _*Belvedere*_.


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> what in the blazes just happened?
> 
> i'm watching tonight's new episode, everyone is in the living area talking to Nicole and Bobby about love/marriage/etc ... and then somehow Bobby got mad at Jim and stormed off.  what did i not catch?  what did Jim do that was so bad?  yes, he's a major douche-bag, we all know that, but what happened because i didn't see/hear anything except a bunch of nonsense about getting married/how to act if you're a man/blah, blah, blah???  then Bobby was gone and Jim was talking like he's such a great man, he knows how to treat a lady and Bobby doesn't ...



Jim knows what buttons to push with Bobby an Nicole's relationship.  Nicole played into Jim's compliments, agreeing with him.  Bobby didn't like that.  Bobby also knows everything he told Jim about his relationship.  He most likely didn't want all of that to come out, especially if he is cheating on Nicole. It is still silly of him to lock himself in a bathroom.


----------



## DrDior

*yawn*

I'm done. I've just switched this off to catch a My Cat From Hell rerun, which is proving to be wayyyyyy more interesting.


----------



## zaara10

It really bothers me to hear Dina say "Namaste *****es!" Greeting someone by saying Namaste is a way of showing respect. It basically means my spirit respects your spirit. Dina is just so fake. I seriously dislike her. I don't know what happened w/ her & Chris & Jacqueline, but w/ all they're going through w/ Nicholas, IMO she should be there for them & her nephew. But then again, I don't know how deep the hurt is between them... (Does anyone know what happened??)

I love Kathy's mom. She is the only person who has said what we've all been saying here. She didn't make Teresa & joe out to be the victims like the rest of the housewives are; she basically said if you do wrong, it will catch up to you & you have to pay the consequences. Thank you. 

And  Florida was just a train wreck. I felt bad for Amber. She couldn't stop Jim. I would've tried to physically drag my husband away. Not cool if you share something w/ your spouse & they blab it to others.


----------



## Jbb924

Graw said:


> One of the twins described him as _*Belvedere*_.



I thought she was she saying this was all because of too much Belvedere. Either way I'm with you all I didn't get it. It's obvious they has all been drinking but I really didn't understand why Bobby initially got so angry. Of course Jim made up for it by acting like a total a$$ at the end.


----------



## sgj99

DrDior said:


> *yawn*
> 
> I'm done. I've just switched this off to catch a My Cat From Hell rerun, which is proving to be wayyyyyy more interesting.



i love Jackson!  he knows his cats


----------



## missyb

Jim is a douche for sure but bobby isn't much better. From what I've been told bobby is a big player and still isn't divorced from his first wife.


----------



## sgj99

missyb said:


> Jim is a douche for sure but bobby isn't much better. From what I've been told bobby is a big player and still isn't divorced from his first wife.



yes, Bobby is a douche-bag too.  i've read that he's only been dating Nicole to be on the show and their are rumors flying around the internet that he wants to leave NJ, move to Hollywood and pursue and acting career!


----------



## AECornell

But isnt it fake anyway? Bobby and Nicole aren't really dating it's just fake for the show, right? I believe ALL of the new people are acting.


----------



## starrynite_87

missyb said:


> Jim is a douche for sure but bobby isn't much better. From what I've been told bobby is a big player and still isn't divorced from his first wife.



Law of attractionLike attracts like.no surprise these two are BFFs


----------



## zaara10

missyb said:


> Jim is a douche for sure but bobby isn't much better. From what I've been told bobby is a big player and still isn't divorced from his first wife.



Someone had to bring the drama. Dina tried to get it started by bringing up the mom-Reno rumor w/ the twins but that went nowhere. And amber seemed tight-lipped about it so looks like Jim took it upon himself to bring it housewife style. 
Have Teresa or Reno addressed the rumor in blogs or WWHL?


----------



## Graw

Jbb924 said:


> I thought she was she saying this was all because of too much Belvedere. Either way I'm with you all I didn't get it. It's obvious they has all been drinking but I really didn't understand why Bobby initially got so angry. Of course Jim made up for it by acting like a total a$$ at the end.



Oh wow! They need to provide captions with this group.



missyb said:


> Jim is a douche for sure but bobby isn't much better. From what I've been told bobby is a big player and still isn't divorced from his first wife.



What?  Bobby, please get a divorce before you join a reality tv show cast dating someone.  Now we know why we can't get married to Nicole.


----------



## pixiejenna

I caught the last 10 minutes of the show, i haven't been watching this season. First the new people are all annoying as heck. Second im half shocked that juicy and tree didn't go on the free vacation but i guess i don't blame them since thier time together is limited why waste it.  It was nice to see Jacqueline sober and spending time with her kid, i also like her haircut. She still seems torn up over her fall out with tree, i kind of feel like tree was her only friend outside of the family and she's not getting along with them so it hurts twice as hard because she has no support system.  I was also shocked to see Ashley being nice to her mom and consoling her. Tree has clearly moved on and has written Jacquie off. Seeing Kathy and Richie building a house is just as exciting as watching paint dry. They are so hungry they even hired a Joanas brother to build it lol. It's sad that at thier family dinner that Kathy & Rosies mom is the only one with the balls to point out that Juicy and Tree dug thier own grave so she's not going to fake sympathy for them. Tree is in the land of denial. Funny they finally have some time to spend with Joes family now that they know the gravy train is over and Juicy will be spending some time behind bars and Tree maybe too. I feel like Juicys family will be the ones taking care of the girls so they are trying to get them more comfortable with his family. 

Also they ran a bit for the manzo's new show starting next week *gags* it looked boring.


----------



## missyb

They are sentenced here in nj this week I believe Thursday. Their house is on MLS and is a little over 10,000 sq ft-I know people were wondering about that. The twins are trash as is bobby and Jim. I give amber some credit for trying to keep Jim's mouth closed. I think Jim is just sick of bobby acting like the great guy when actually he's a a la douche dirt bag.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I think that Bobbie was afraid of what secrets Jim was going to spill about him, and dashed away before it could happen. It was just like to party at his house. He dashed away upstairs so as to not be involved with the twins confronting  Amber about what she had said.
It was too funny to see Bobbie hiding in the bathroom. I wonder if the film crew were trying to get him to come out as well.
Wasn't there that article where Jim was spilling lots of tea about Bobbie - that he basically just started dating the twin for the show, and what a player he was.



That Jim is really just a big creep. I was really impressed with little Joe telling him that was no way to speak to the ladies. That is about the first time I have really liked little Joe.

I didn't like anything about bringing Jaq and her family back. As I have said before, this show and it's format is no place for Jaq's son. I'm very sorry for all she and the family are going through, but the Housewife show in not the platform for it.
And please, don't bring Ashlee (isn't that the way she spells it now) back. I cringed even seeing the back of her head!
Please Bravo, don't do that to us!!!!

It was sad to hear Rosie and girlfriend broke up. They seems so happy when we saw them at the beginning of the season. I wonder what happened?


----------



## missyb

Yes I agree television is no place to put your son on the spot light struggling with autism. I didn't realize the severity til this episode my last thought would be to go back on rhnj. I live very close to where bobby and Jim live. Bobby is known as a big player who lives off his families car dealership they own


----------



## rockhollow

missyb said:


> Yes I agree television is no place to put your son on the spot light struggling with autism. I didn't realize the severity til this episode my last thought would be to go back on rhnj. I live very close to where bobby and Jim live. Bobby is known as a big player who lives off his families car dealership they own



How interesting. As much as I dislike Jim, what he was saying about Bobbie and the condo and girlfriend rang true. And I think Bobbie knew that Jim was about to go after him. The guys had been friends for years, and seen Jim's behaviour before. I'm sure Jim is a jerk all the time.


----------



## AECornell

I'm watching the first look and I can't for the life of me figure out why someone who had breast cancer and is concerned about a relapse is smoking a cigarette.


----------



## swags

AECornell said:


> I'm watching the first look and I can't for the life of me figure out why someone who had breast cancer and is concerned about a relapse is smoking a cigarette.





Really? How stupid and even extra stupid to do it on camera when all season has been tears and "the cancer"


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Teresa is so damn eager to get married, it's kind of off putting. If she's willing to talk about it with friends, I can't imagine how awful it must be to live with her, constantly dropping hints and being all passive aggressive about it. Maybe Bobby went into the bathroom because he's tired of having the same discussion with her.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Also in a previous episode, Jim says how Bobby makes fun of Teresa's makeup...which is kind of ironic because Amber's is atrocious!


----------



## guccimamma

jim is a nasty little man. i can't imagine this behavior will have a positive effect on his career. 

the man hiding in the bathroom obviously has a lot to hide from, but jeez...come out and deal with it. 

bizarre group of people.


----------



## Bentley1

This season is just off in every way. The new additions are all trash and extremely unlikeable, the twins, amber, their men, all of them! I don't mind drama, but they are not even entertaining in the least. Frankly, they all creep me out. 

Hate Dina, always have. Cringed when I heard she's coming back and I knew she would add nothing to the show....again. 

Teresa and Melissa are a snooze fest. What have they added to the show this entire season? Nothing. Teresa says the same 3 sentences in her talking heads that she just wants to do what's best for her daughters and she doesn't understand why this happened to them. Ok, anything else? Bc I'm bored. 

Then there's the extremely strange cameos of Kathy building a house(who cares ?) and Jacqueline trying to kiss Teresa's b@tt and exploit her son. Really? And they thought these two could possibly revive this sinking ship? 

This season is a complete and total bust.


----------



## slang

I don't know why Jac is even on the show, she has no interaction with any actual cast members and that lie about selling her house because her & Chris have different priorities now...Hmmm, how about you have a bankruptcy fraud case and a settlement you need to fulfill


----------



## Tropigal3

Just wanted to chime in&#8230;I hate the entire cast.  The twins and their guys are the worst, Amber and her husband open their mouth too much.  That said, I have to remember that most of what we see are put together to form a specific type of person.  Then again, they DID sign up to be on the show.  I for one will no longer watch.  

Now lets see how the Manzo's show turns out.


----------



## sgj99

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...raud-rhonj-real-housewives-new-jersey-prison/

love this article (yes, i know, RadarOnline is not known for it's integrity in reporting).  the "source" says that Joe and Teresa are only being prosecuted because of their reality fame.  if no one knew who they were they (the govt) wouldn't be seeking such harsh terms.  and the rest of us know that's baloney because the govt will go after _anyone_ for tax fraud, bank fraud, mail fraud, etc ... if they have done these acts.    i don't think there is much room for doubt that these two are guilty of trying get away with many illegal acts.  i hope the judge throws the harshest sentences available at them.


----------



## AECornell

Well we find out tomorrow right? They just need to realize that they do their time and then be done with it. It's not a death sentence, it's just a really crappy few years. I have a feeling she's getting nothing and he'll get like 3 years but get out early.



sgj99 said:


> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...raud-rhonj-real-housewives-new-jersey-prison/
> 
> 
> 
> love this article (yes, i know, RadarOnline is not known for it's integrity in reporting).  the "source" says that Joe and Teresa are only being prosecuted because of their reality fame.  if no one knew who they were they (the govt) wouldn't be seeking such harsh terms.  and the rest of us know that's baloney because the govt will go after _anyone_ for tax fraud, bank fraud, mail fraud, etc ... if they have done these acts.    i don't think there is much room for doubt that these two are guilty of trying get away with many illegal acts.  i hope the judge throws the harshest sentences available at them.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

sgj99 said:


> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...raud-rhonj-real-housewives-new-jersey-prison/
> 
> 
> 
> love this article (yes, i know, RadarOnline is not known for it's integrity in reporting).  the "source" says that Joe and Teresa are only being prosecuted because of their reality fame.  if no one knew who they were they (the govt) wouldn't be seeking such harsh terms.  and the rest of us know that's baloney because the govt will go after _anyone_ for tax fraud, bank fraud, mail fraud, etc ... if they have done these acts.    i don't think there is much room for doubt that these two are guilty of trying get away with many illegal acts.  i hope the judge throws the harshest sentences available at them.




Well they plead guilty so they can't really deny anything at this point.


----------



## Almaz

Honestly I completly dislike the new cast! Especially Amber and Jim I've never seen more annoying couple than these two! And the twins are meh!! I like Dina but she has no interesting storyline what so ever I guess they brought her back hoping that her issues with Caroline will get talked about in this season ! Today I was watching some episodes from season 1  can't believe I'm saying this.. But I really miss Danielle and her drama, I miss the old hot-tempered Teresa, she's like a broken bird now!


----------



## dooneybaby

It's sentencing day (Thursday) for Teresa and Joe Giudice!
Joe is looking at a possible 37 months to 46 months in prison, and Teresa is looking at 21 to 27 months, but it'll be up to the judge of course.


----------



## sgj99

dooneybaby said:


> It's sentencing day (Thursday) for Teresa and Joe Giudice!
> Joe is looking at a possible 37 months to 46 months in prison, and Teresa is looking at 21 to 27 months, but it'll be up to the judge of course.



i hope they both get the max!

off topic:  i love your avatar!


----------



## krissa

Reading the live feeds and it seems the judge is pissed. I don't think he'll be lenient.


----------



## ShoreGrl

krissa said:


> Reading the live feeds and it seems the judge is pissed. I don't think he'll be lenient.



Where are you finding the feeds?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just saw this:

*All About The Tea*     &#8207;@*AllAboutTheTea_*  31s31 seconds ago #*GiudiceDay* The judge is even considering a perjury charge - Prison for Tre is imminent #*RHONJ*
 *                     Expand             *  

  https://twitter.com/#


----------



## krissa

I've been following realitytea

http://www.realitytea.com/2014/10/02/judge-happy-joe-teresa-giudice/


----------



## ShoreGrl

Thanks!


----------



## krissa

According to nj.com joe got 41 months.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Joe's been sentenced to 4 years 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## missyb

Court is in recess for lunch Teresa will be sentenced after 2:00 looks like she's going also they said they wouldn't be in jail at the same time because of the kids


----------



## ScottyGal

"Update: U.S. District Court Judge Esther Salas has sentenced Joe Giudice for 41 months (3+ Years) and supervised released for*two years, he is ordered to pay $414,588 restitution. Teresa is still awaiting her sentence, but the judge has agreed that she will not serve her sentence at the same time as Joe so one of them can always be caring for their four daughters. Both burst into tears as Joes sentence was read.

Court is in recess for 30 minutes"

Source: http://realitywives.net/blogs/joe-teresa-giudice-sentenced-judge-lectures-couple/


----------



## slang

^ well I guess that means the judge will give Tre jail time if they are already being told the sentences can be served seperate


----------



## DivineMissM

Damn.  That sucks, but hopefully they've learned their lesson and can start fresh (including living within their means) once their jail time is over.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Apparently there is a delay cause the attorney is trying to put all the blame on Joe to lessen Tre's time.


----------



## AECornell

41 months is pretty close to 3 years, I'm so smart. Now just waiting on news about Teresa.



AECornell said:


> Well we find out tomorrow right? They just need to realize that they do their time and then be done with it. It's not a death sentence, it's just a really crappy few years. I have a feeling she's getting nothing and he'll get like 3 years but get out early.


----------



## krissa

Judge taking a 5 min recess and will be back with verdict. I believe they rejected her lawyers motion to get less than the minimum. We shall see.


----------



## krissa

Tre was sentenced to 15 months in jail.


----------



## Luvbolide

Can't believe these two fools lied on the pre-sentencing financial reports to a federal judge about to sentence them.  They obviously have no understanding that what they did was wrong.

I can't stand them and find the kids bratty , but there is no doubt that it will be hard for those kids to have their mom in prison for a year.


----------



## gmel

Quick reporting!

Thank you ...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She got off lightly


----------



## Luvbolide

Glitterandstuds said:


> She got off lightly




Agree totally - they both did at this point.  The question of deportation is still open - haven't decided how I feel about that yet.


----------



## honeyshopper

Do they both have to serve the full sentence or can they get off early for good behavior?


----------



## Jbb924

When do they start serving their time? And who is going first? I'm not really familiar with matters like this, is there any chance they could both be released early?


----------



## krissa

From what I read tre may go first and will report jan 5th. I think you can get out early for good behavior but she would still have to serve 85% of her sentence.


----------



## bagsforme

Jbb924 said:


> When do they start serving their time? And who is going first? I'm not really familiar with matters like this, is there any chance they could both be released early?



I was wondering that too.  Does she do her's after his 3yrs?  

They both got off easy.


----------



## missyb

bagsforme said:


> I was wondering that too.  Does she do her's after his 3yrs?
> 
> 
> 
> They both got off easy.




No she reports jan. 5th and he goes after she is done so one is always with the girls


----------



## francot1

Jbb924 said:


> When do they start serving their time? And who is going first? I'm not really familiar with matters like this, is there any chance they could both be released early?


I read that she does not have to report until January 5th. She is getting off really easy and even gets to spend the holidays with her family.

Just curious why she gets to report on January 5th and is not taken away today. I do not know much about sentencing and I thought that your sentence started right away?


----------



## swags

While I'm not gleeful over their jail time, I can't help but remember her disdain over second hand houses and going on about this and that gaudy thing. 


I read on Yahoo that the judge was leaning toward house arrest or probation for Tre at first but got ticked off at a number of things:


https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/c...-for-bankruptcy-and-mail-fraud-142623270.html


----------



## sgj99

i think she got off lightly, the judge should have given her at least the 21 months recommended.

both she and Joe showed no remorse until today in front of the judge.  i'm not sure they still think they did anything wrong - they probably still think they were prosecuted because of their "fame."


----------



## francot1

Was wondering who determines what prison Teresa will go to, is this determined by the judge and known already? Will she serve her time in a cushy jail or federal prison?


----------



## Becca4277

krissa said:


> Reading the live feeds and it seems the judge is pissed. I don't think he'll be lenient.



The judge is a "she".  It is funny how people assume that all judges are male.


----------



## Becca4277

francot1 said:


> Was wondering who determines what prison Teresa will go to, is this determined by the judge and known already? Will she serve her time in a cushy jail or federal prison?



She will definitely serve her time in federal prison.  Probably Danbury in CT so that her daughters can visit frequently.  As you can tell I watched two seasons of OITB.


----------



## krissa

Becca4277 said:


> The judge is a "she".  It is funny how people assume that all judges are male.



I didn't know that when I posted just going by the hearsay at the time lol. 


Jude was lenient to let her start after the holidays.


----------



## coutureinatl

I am curious how the girls will be while Teresa is away. Doesn't Joe not have a license? Also it is interesting that part of his sentence is that he needs to go to rehab while in prison yet he is allowed to be with his girls while she is away. What is to prevent him from drinking for the next year and a half?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Joe is going to need alcohol to take on those brats full time. He won't let something like needing a drivers  license get in his way.
I'm sure the sense of entitlement those offspring have won't be quashed by one of their breeders going away.


----------



## sgj99

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Joe is going to need alcohol to take on those brats full time. He won't let something like needing a drivers  license get in his way.
> I'm sure the sense of entitlement those offspring have won't be quashed by one of their breeders going away.



well said, VLL


----------



## gmel

I read Federal was full time served - is there a possibility of good behavior?


----------



## guccimamma

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Joe is going to need alcohol to take on those brats full time. He won't let something like needing a drivers  license get in his way.
> I'm sure the sense of entitlement those offspring have won't be quashed by one of their breeders going away.



he can have it delivered from BEVMO


----------



## krissa

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Joe is going to need alcohol to take on those brats full time. He won't let something like needing a drivers  license get in his way.
> I'm sure the sense of entitlement those offspring have won't be quashed by one of their breeders going away.



Seriously. His mother wrote a letter to the judge saying he deserves a slap on the wrist not to be taken away from his family. It's crazy that they think they're the victims.


----------



## keodi

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Joe is going to need alcohol to take on those brats full time. He won't let something like needing a drivers  license get in his way.
> I'm sure the sense of entitlement those offspring have won't be quashed by one of their breeders going away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

On a recent episode, Tre made a comment that Joe's family doesn't ask questions about their situation and 'that's what family does'. Ummm, hell no!  My family would ask 'what the heck is going on?'

She's so delusional it's annoying.


----------



## dooneybaby

krissa said:


> Seriously. His mother wrote a letter to the judge saying he deserves a slap on the wrist not to be taken away from his family. It's crazy that they think they're the victims.


 
Well, we've all heard Teresa whining on the show - she can't believe "what's happening to us." Really? Like they're innocent victims. I couldn't get over that.


----------



## dooneybaby

krissa said:


> Seriously. His mother wrote a letter to the judge saying he deserves a slap on the wrist not to be taken away from his family. It's crazy that they think they're the victims.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> On a recent episode, Tre made a comment that Joe's family doesn't ask questions about their situation and 'that's what family does'. Ummm, hell no!  My family would ask 'what the heck is going on?'
> 
> She's so delusional it's annoying.


 
My family would put me UNDER the jail! I'd be more afraid of them than the judge!


----------



## lovesbmw

dooneybaby said:


> Well, we've all heard Teresa whining on the show - she can't believe "what's happening to us." Really? Like they're innocent victims. I couldn't get over that.


I don"t understand why she feels like a victim, she had to live high above her means, and complained about not wanting to live in someone house, jail will be good for her and hopefully bring her to reality, you pay bills and live what you can afford,and don"t belittle others who do.


----------



## Love4H

I kind of feel bad for them.... They're just really stupid, really really stupid. They can't comprehend they committed a crime. They think ok something is illegal but if I really really want it and nobody's around I can do that. Just like little kids. Yet kids have an excuse, they're not grown enough to understand, those two are adults already. But with obvious mental limitations.


----------



## dooneybaby

lovesbmw said:


> I don"t understand why she feels like a victim, she had to live high above her means, and complained about not wanting to live in someone house, jail will be good for her and hopefully bring her to reality, you pay bills and live what you can afford,and don"t belittle others who do.


 
And did you see the episode where she went looking for a new house to "downsize?" Still very respectible homes (although she and her daughter were turning up their noses), and if you ask me, still way out of their price range if they have to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars in restitution and fines and attorneys fees. 
I mean, BEFORE they were sentenced, the Giudice net worth was MINUS $11 million!


----------



## dooneybaby

keodi said:


>


 


Vegas Long Legs said:


> Joe is going to need alcohol to take on those brats full time. He won't let something like needing a drivers  license get in his way.
> I'm sure the sense of entitlement those offspring have won't be quashed by one of their breeders going away.


 
No sympathy here!
After all, it's been Joe and Teresa raising those self-entitled brats! THEY made the kids who they are. 
What did Teresa say?....."I just let Milania be Milania."
LAWD!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I bet Joe will have his mom take care of the girls while Teresa's in prison.


----------



## swags

mrsadkins9399 said:


> I bet Joe will have his mom take care of the girls while Teresa's in prison.





Definitely, I think her parents will be around too. 
 I don't see Melissa and Joe Gorga showing up much if a camera is not present.


----------



## AECornell

So they have to pay all this restitution, but they're not forcing them to sell the house? I thought the court would force them to do so since they illegally paid for it.

And any house will look like a mansion after living in a jail cell for a year.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

dooneybaby said:


> And did you see the episode where she went looking for a new house to "downsize?" Still very respectible homes (although she and her daughter were turning up their noses), and if you ask me, still way out of their price range if they have to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars in restitution and fines and attorneys fees.
> *I mean, BEFORE they were sentenced, the Giudice net worth was MINUS $11 million!*



Yes! Don't know why people are saying she got a good jail deal cause she's rich They've never been rich, its was all stolen from someone or a bank. People fell for it & never let this idea go. 



Love4H said:


> I kind of feel bad for them.... They're just really stupid, really really stupid. They can't comprehend they committed a crime. They think ok something is illegal but if I really really want it and nobody's around I can do that. Just like little kids. Yet kids have an excuse, they're not grown enough to understand, those two are adults already. But with obvious mental limitations.



Good analysis. They never mature past being a child. So nice that they found each other. 



AECornell said:


> So they have to pay all this restitution, but they're not forcing them to sell the house? I thought the court would force them to do so since they illegally paid for it.
> 
> And any house will look like a mansion after living in a jail cell for a year.



Think I read last night they don't have a dime of equity in that house.

Guessing Joe's mom will move in. And he'll have as little to do with them as he does now. 
If I was a betting person - my money be on him creating a fake ID for Milania to pick up his booze.


----------



## robbins65

Luvbolide said:


> Can't believe these two fools lied on the pre-sentencing financial reports to a federal judge about to sentence them.  They obviously have no understanding that what they did was wrong.
> 
> I can't stand them and find the kids bratty , but there is no doubt that it will be hard for those kids to have their mom in prison for a year.


 

How dumb are they???  If they finally would of been honest, sounds like Tre would of gotten probation or house arrest.   idiots


----------



## coutureinatl

I love how Teresa was saying she did not care about fame or being on TV when she tried to get leniency from the judge yet she and Joe had a secretive deal to appear on a special WWHL with Andy this Monday. They will never learn


----------



## KathyB

Jbb924 said:


> When do they start serving their time? And who is going first? I'm not really familiar with matters like this, is there any chance they could both be released early?



From CNN:



> Officials said the jail terms will be staggered to make sure that the Giudice's four daughters will be taken care of. Teresa will surrender first, beginning her sentence January 5, and once she has returned from prison her husband will report.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

coutureinatl said:


> I love how Teresa was saying she did not care about fame or being on TV when she tried to get leniency from the judge yet she and Joe had a secretive deal to appear on a special WWHL with Andy this Monday. They will never learn


 

This!! Within 24 hours, she said to the judge that she "does not care about the TV show" yet she will be on WWHL asap! Its sounds like too, that they threw Bravo production under the bus in the court putting the blame on them of course that it was Bravo engineering and clever editing that made them appear the way they did on TV.

The BS just never ends.....


----------



## swags

Bravo is airing season 1 now. Danielle was upset that they were discussing her arrest from years ago.
Teresa was with Dina and Caroline saying how she is never away from her daughters overnight.


I would not want to wait till Jan 5th, I'd want to go in immediately and look to possibly being out for Christmas in 2015. How can anyone enjoy themselves with that hanging over their head? I guess it gives the girls time to prepare.


----------



## Nahreen

swags said:


> Bravo is airing season 1 now. Danielle was upset that they were discussing her arrest from years ago.
> Teresa was with Dina and Caroline saying how she is never away from her daughters overnight.
> 
> 
> I would not want to wait till Jan 5th, I'd want to go in immediately and look to possibly being out for Christmas in 2015. How can anyone enjoy themselves with that hanging over their head? I guess it gives the girls time to prepare.



Yes it is quite funny on how they attacked Danielle for that arrest and now look at who is going to jail!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is the US Attorney's press release for these convicted felons: 

official press release 

http://www.justice.gov/usao/nj/Press/files/Giudice, Giuseppe and Teresa Sentencing PR.html


----------



## krissa

Reality Teas detailed recap

http://www.realitytea.com/2014/10/03/teresa-giudice-joe-giudice-fraud-sentencing-roundup-prison-terms/

Yesterday Teresa Giudice was sentenced to 15 months in prison, while her husband Joe Giudice received a 41 month sentence for federal fraud charges of bankruptcy fraud, mail fraud, and conspiracy to commit wire fraud. The Judge decided to give the couple staggered sentences allowing one of them to always be at home with their 4 daughters. 

Teresa will begin serving her sentence first, on January 5th, 2015, so she will be able to spend the holidays with her daughters. Teresa and Joe owe $414,588 in restitution as a couple and each face two-years of supervised release following prison. 

Below we give a rundown on the course of the day and what led to the Real Housewives Of New Jersey stars sentences. 

CLICK THE CONTINUE READING BUTTON FOR THE DETAILS!

The day did not start off well for Teresa and Joe who arrived at the courthouse at 10 am with their defense attorneys. Both Teresa and Joe seemed subdued and disquieted by the events about to take place. 

ISSUES WITH FINANCIAL DISCLOSURE: 

The presiding judge, Esther Salas, immediately took the Giudices to task for failing to disclose necessary financial assets as part of their pre-sentencing requirements. In fact she shared that she delayed sentencing twice while waiting for those documents. How is it that at this point the court is having to go over this? Salas demanded of both defense attorneys.

Among the list of glaring omissions the Giudices failed to reveal were ATVs, construction equipment, several cars, jewelry (Teresa claimed she had none), and $25,000 worth of furniture (for which they have a $1 million insurance policy) and other items which were discovered by federal investigators. It feels like things have been hidden, Judge Salas chastised, who believed the Giudices failed to declare an estimated $75,680 worth of possessions.

Teresas attorney explained that most of the designer furniture seen on TV was brought in by RHONJ to stage the house. Furthermore, Teresas attorney argued against the judge basing Teresas sentencing on the ostentatious ways she behaves on reality TV. The image is little more than a carefully crafted fiction, engineered by Bravo TV through scripted lines and clever editing. 

The couple declared the value of Teresas Milania hair care line at $0. And Teresa failed to declare her designer clothes, handbags and shoes. Joe and Teresa, via a letter, read aloud by the Judge, claimed they caved to the pressure to keep up with their wealthier friends which is what led them to commit fraudulent acts.

The Judge scoffed at this: Your four daughters need to understand discipline. If you dont have it you shouldnt spend it, she said. If they wont like you because youre not driving a Benz or walking on Jimmy Choos or Manolo Blahniks then theyre not your friends. #TRUTH 

Furthermore the Judge wondered why Joe, who was indicted for tax fraud, had still not filed his tax returns for the last several years, another pre-sentencing requirement. And neither Joe nor his attorney seemed to know if he had repaid the $240,000 he owes in back taxes, which the judge declared a direct affront to the court. 

Presumably the Giudices were waiting for their bankruptcy to be settled before they were able to? Ive been a judge for seven years and I have yet to ever see the amount of confusion and work that went into these financial disclosures, the baffled Judge Salas lectured. 

JOE GIUDICE IS SENTENCED TO 41 MONTHS: 

As he faced the Judge, a humbled Joe did not beg for mercy, but instead took responsibility for his actions and apologized. I stand here humiliated before the court and my family and society, he admitted. I disgraced many people, including my wife and four daughters. I take full responsibility for my actions. I promise to be a better person.

Joe also attempted exonerate Teresa from serving prison time by pleading that she deserved leniency because he forced her to sign documents. Joes attorney, Miles Feinstein, reminded the judge of the traumatic year the family had with the loss of Joes father who passed away from a heart attack in Joes arms. He also argued that the Joe seen on RHONJ is not the real Joe. Hes a low-key and loving individual. This is the real Joe. Not the Housewives Joe.

Joes mother, Filomena wrote a letter, read aloud in court, which begged for Joe to receive a slap on the wrists. The Judge also received dozens of letters from friends and family attesting to his character as a loving and devoted father and husband. The Judge took all of these things into consideration, she said, before deciding not to give Joe the full sentence. Joe was given 41 months, along with the restitution, and an additional $10,000 in fines to the court. 

I am not sure you respect this court or our laws, and Im not sure you understand what youve done, Judge Salas reprimanded. I want you home with your girls. Youre a great dad.

I have to give you credit for the life you have lived, at least to the people you have loved, Judge Salas praised. What you did in this case doesnt define you as a man  You have a lot to live for. Joes sentence encompasses both his federal fraud charges and his identity theft charges in state court. 

After sentencing Joes attorney informed the Judge that his client has a drinking problem and would benefit from a residential treatment alcohol program. Joes attorney placed the blame on RHONJ producers and Bravo for making alcohol so readily available. The Judge dismissed this notion, but agreed Joe should get help for his substance issues in prison. 

As for Joes imminent deportation (per Judge Salas), she declared that U.S. Immigrations and Customs Enforcement will not act on that until after his sentence is served.

In addition to his sentence, restitution, and fine, Joe must pay his back taxes. 

TERESA GIUDICE IS SENTENCED TO 15 MONTHS:

Before sentencing Teresas legal team, led by Henry Klingeman, tried to persuade Judge Salas that Teresa deserved probation, or at the very least, house arrest for her crimes.  

Teresa offered to do community service and forfeit any ill-begotten monies if she was able to do home arrest, in lieu of prison time. In arguing for probation Teresas attorney cited that Teresas financial state is very fragile due to the nature of RHONJs shelf life. He argued that Teresa relies on the show to provide for her family and with Joe facing deportation, along with the couples massive debt, removing her from her only source of income for prison time could leave her and her 4 children with no career to rely upon, no skills to rely upon, no income, no savings.

The Prosecutor argued back, She thumbed her nose at the court, now she wants sympathy. Its business as usual. As for Teresa requesting house arrest, the Prosecutor reminded the Judge that Teresa would be confined in the very house she built on fraudulent loans.

Judge Salas ultimately denied the downward departure. 

Breaking down in front of Judge Salas, Teresa sobbed as she read a letter in her own defense, admitting that she was scared, nervous, and incredibly remorseful. 

Today you will hear from the wife and mother that I am and the daughter that I am. Im not going to deny that Im really scared  Im blessed but today Im humbled. I fully take responsibility for my actions. I need to learn to do things for myself. Its time for me to wake up  My daughters are my life, thats what keeps me going. Ive done so much crying; my daughters are my life.

I dont care about the TV show or materialistic things  we lost my father-in-law and that was the first grandparent we lost. I feel bad my 13-year-old knows anything. The court then issued a five minute recess for Teresa to compose herself. 

Teresa continued, crying, Im a woman of faith. This was not how I was raised. Im more sorry than anyone will ever know. I will make this right no matter what it takes. Now I have even more to give. I will take this experience and continue to do the right thing. I know in my heart everything happens for a reason and Ive found my reason.

Credit: RumorFix

The Judge also acknowledged that it is Teresa and Joe, not Joe Gorga, who shoulder most of the responsibility for Teresas ailing parents, and she took that into consideration when administering the sentence. Whoa  even the Judge is slamming Poison! 

Judge Salas said that she considered probation for a moment, but then felt Teresa needed to feel the effects of her choices. I think a period of confinement is absolutely necessary in this case, Judge Salas explained. I dont honestly believe that you understand or respect the law. I need to send a message. In the eyes of the law, it doesnt matter who you are. There are consequences to pay.

You need to stop relying on PR. You need to stop relying on CPAs. You need to starting listening and making decisions, the Judge advised Teresa. The Judge expressed frustration that Teresa appeared to be a savvy businesswoman, but, yet was so clueless about her own financial affairs.

It was the discrepancies between what the prosecutors listed as the couples assets and what Teresa and Joe presented to the court that led to the Judges decision for Teresa to serve time instead of probation. If [Teresa] had put something down, anything, I think [probation] would have been fine, Judge Salas stated. She put nothing down, nothing.


----------



## zippie

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is the US Attorney's press release for these convicted felons:
> 
> official press release
> 
> http://www.justice.gov/usao/nj/Press/files/Giudice, Giuseppe and Teresa Sentencing PR.html


 

TreApe and her vertically challenged thug husband are such scum.  They deserved more prison time.


----------



## Nahreen

I can't help but feeling they deserve this. They have lived a luxury life on someone elses money. It might actually be good for the kids not to be raised by relatives for some time, help them to learn how to behave and not be such bratts.


----------



## lovesbmw

dooneybaby said:


> And did you see the episode where she went looking for a new house to "downsize?" Still very respectible homes (although she and her daughter were turning up their noses), and if you ask me, still way out of their price range if they have to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars in restitution and fines and attorneys fees.
> I mean, BEFORE they were sentenced, the Giudice net worth was MINUS $11 million!


She feels like she is entitled to have her way in everything,and they have taught the 4 girls to feel the same. I agree with the judge, they both need to feel there are consequences behind every decision., jail time will be a huge awakening for both of them.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Another quote from Judge Salas: 

"I&#8217;m going to focus on what I didn&#8217;t say to your husband &#8212; that all 
of the false declarations, wire-fraud, and bank-fraud are still your 
fault," Salas told Teresa. "I've said how I feel about the events that 
transpired, we have all been together since 10 a.m. For a moment, I 
thought about probation until I read the government's report. What you 
did in the financial disclosure really sticks in my craw. It's what the 
court has a problem with. It shows blatant disrespect for the court. 
I&#8217;ve seen a lot, but I&#8217;ve never seen the confusion and work that went 
into these financial documents. The conduct which you piece-mealed, 
these financial documents, which I needed for this case were harder to 
decipher than any I've encountered."
Judge Salas went on to slam Teresa for her crimes. "You are not as bad as your husband, you do not have the criminal record that he has had, but you are complicit in it," she said.


----------



## missyb

AECornell said:


> So they have to pay all this restitution, but they're not forcing them to sell the house? I thought the court would force them to do so since they illegally paid for it.
> 
> And any house will look like a mansion after living in a jail cell for a year.




Their house is already for sale. If they don't have the liquid cash already they will probably put a time frame on when it has to be paid by


----------



## slang

Has the reunion been taped already? I wonder if Bravo postponed it until after the sentencing

I feel bad for the kids - the are the only victims here. Tre & Joe got what they deserved
I actually don't think the kids are brats as everyone calls them. Milania is a brat but the other 3 seem like normal kids despite their parents. Gia seems like a smart thoughtful girl & the other 2 don't even open their mouths on the show.


----------



## swags

slang said:


> Has the reunion been taped already? I wonder if Bravo postponed it until after the sentencing
> 
> I feel bad for the kids - the are the only victims here. Tre & Joe got what they deserved
> I actually don't think the kids are brats as everyone calls them. Milania is a brat but the other 3 seem like normal kids despite their parents. Gia seems like a smart thoughtful girl & the other 2 don't even open their mouths on the show.




I read that Bravo pushed out the taping of the reunion so it would be recorded after the verdict.


----------



## slang

swags said:


> I read that Bravo pushed out the taping of the reunion so it would be recorded after the verdict.



Thanks! That's what I assumed Andy would do although Tre could still not participate  - what can Bravo do to her, it's not like she'll be back next season anyways & Jac missed a reunion & still didn't get dropped by Bravo


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> *I can't help but feeling they deserve this.* They have lived a luxury life on someone elses money. It might actually be good for the kids not to be raised by relatives for some time, help them to learn how to behave and not be such bratts.


 
I think they definitely deserve this and wish they had both gotten the maximum sentences allowed.  they saw nothing wrong with living off of illegal ways and even after their indictments went around protesting how they did nothing wrong and the big bad federal govt is going after them just because they are on television.



lovesbmw said:


> She feels like she is entitled to have her way in everything,and they have taught the 4 girls to feel the same. I agree with the judge, they both need to feel there are consequences behind every decision., jail time will be a huge awakening for both of them.


 
they only showed remorse after they were sentenced.  i'm not sure they will ever really own up to trying to defraud the govt and their creditors. 



swags said:


> I read that Bravo pushed out the taping of the reunion so it would be recorded after the verdict.


 
I also read that Joe and Teresa wanted to "shop around" and find an outlet that would pay them big bucks for their first interview post sentencing but they are contractually bound to Bravo - that's why they are doing the WWHL interview with Andy.


----------



## Luvbolide

coutureinatl said:


> I love how Teresa was saying she did not care about fame or being on TV when she tried to get leniency from the judge yet she and Joe had a secretive deal to appear on a special WWHL with Andy this Monday. They will never learn






IMO they are incredibly arrogant and can't believe that they didn't get away with their massive frauds.  They still think they can manipulate the legal system...well, they did until yesterday.  I agree with you - they will never learn...


Bravo should have a modicum of integrity and cut these two convicted felons loose...it actually makes me sick that they continue on as if this is some sort of "rich housewife" behavior.  Disgusting...


----------



## zaara10

Funny how they tried to blame so much on bravo, like Joe's alcohol problem. Again, not taking ownership for your sh!t. 
I don't feel an ounce of sympathy for them. I really, truly don't. I only feel sorry for their kids. Hopefully they'll learn that thug life ain't pretty.


----------



## Luvbolide

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is the US Attorney's press release for these convicted felons:
> 
> official press release
> 
> http://www.justice.gov/usao/nj/Press/files/Giudice, Giuseppe and Teresa Sentencing PR.html






Thanks for posting this - answers any outstanding questions!  Convicted felons, indeed...


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> Funny how they tried to blame so much on bravo, like Joe's alcohol problem. Again, not taking ownership for your sh!t.
> I don't feel an ounce of sympathy for them. I really, truly don't. I only feel sorry for their kids. Hopefully they'll learn that thug life ain't pretty.




No sympathy from me either. Not one bit. Especially given the fact that they continue to shift blame to everyone but themselves. "Bravo is to blame for Teresa's nasty character due to editing and Joe's alcoholism." So did bravo force Teresa to continue to say "I have NO idea why this is happening to us." That statement that she has continues to make has made me dislike her so much more. And the fact that they LIED AGAIN on their financial statements to the Feds. Not to mention that they have brazenly continued their luxury lifestyle In the face of all these charges. They are vile and I wish they had gotten the maximum sentence, it was fully deserved.


----------



## JadeVetti

Bravo does indeed play puppeteer to the faults of man: the addiction, abuse, infidelity, lust and coveting, envy, gossip...the list goes on. It's up to who you are and how you want to be portrayed in the end, a choice. It was her choice to be meek/be blind/be above all of this, however she calls it. The chickens will always come home to roost. 

There's a small silver lining that they may get out early, as it is possible for a federal sentence.  I live by the 'what goes around must come around and what goes up must come down' motto and cannot have remorse for these folks, but I do have compassion, and I appreciate the judge's leniency in allowing them to serve consecutively and for it to commence after the holidays. 

They have that much faith in them that they won't try to run. I have faith in other reality stars stopping to ask themselves if this, whatever it is for what it's worth, is actually all worth it. The hardest thing in life we go through are our choices. God Speed to them.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> No sympathy from me either. Not one bit. Especially given the fact that they continue to shift blame to everyone but themselves. "Bravo is to blame for Teresa's nasty character due to editing and Joe's alcoholism." So did bravo force Teresa to continue to say "I have NO idea why this is happening to us." That statement that she has continues to make has made me dislike her so much more. And the fact that they LIED AGAIN on their financial statements to the Feds. Not to mention that they have brazenly continued their luxury lifestyle In the face of all these charges. They are vile and I wish they had gotten the maximum sentence, it was fully deserved.





they lied over and over and over:  we did nothing wrong, i can't believe this is happening to us, why is the big bag govt doing this to us.

i have no sympathy for these two!


----------



## Pinkcooper

sgj99 said:


> they lied over and over and over:  we did nothing wrong, i can't believe this is happening to us, why is the big bag govt doing this to us.
> 
> 
> 
> i have no sympathy for these two!




I absolutely agree that what they did was wrong and they deserve their punishment but I feel so bad for their daughters. Especially Gia. They should of thought about their kids!


----------



## swags

Pinkcooper said:


> I absolutely agree that what they did was wrong and they deserve their punishment but I feel so bad for their daughters. Especially Gia. They should of thought about their kids!




Hopefully the kids will eventually be okay but it will be a sad and scary time for them.


If they had just lived in a smaller house and paid their taxes, her eventual fame from the show and her brand could have put them in the wealthier category. I thought their house was ridiculous when she was bragging about it on tv in earlier seasons. Now it looks plain sad to me.


----------



## lulilu

nm


----------



## Michele26

lulilu said:


> Wow, I never saw such joy and other people's punishment.  Must be nice to be without fault.



I feel the same way.


----------



## missyb

No matter what you think of them they have 4 children and at least for the next almost 5 years they are going to be enduring a lot of pain and sadness. My thoughts are with the kids and what they are going through and what they will be going through in the days and few years ahead.


----------



## KathyB

When I read about the sentencing and that Teresa was going to jail first, my first thought was that JoeGu would take the kids and leave the country.  He knows he'll be deported after he serves his time, so he'll just beat 'em to the punch....


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I'm sorry for those who truly don't understand what real heinous fraud was committed by the Guidice's. It affected all of us who do have a code of behavior where we pay our taxes & don't live beyond our means. They snubbed their noses at the system many of us (who are old enough) have been living under for generations cause they were above doing the things us little people do. 
Their arrogance/entitled/criminal behavior continued because of the idolitry/glorification/fetishism some people had for these crooks. That obviously still continues to this day. 
Guidice's will still need to sell crap so the adoration can continue. 

Thank God the justice system worked in this case.


----------



## missyb

KathyB said:


> When I read about the sentencing and that Teresa was going to jail first, my first thought was that JoeGu would take the kids and leave the country.  He knows he'll be deported after he serves his time, so he'll just beat 'em to the punch....




I don't think so. no one has said he will be deported. There is a possibility but a very small chance of that. He has been here since he was a infant not a adult and he has 4 children that are american citizens as is his wife. The press adds more drama then necessary. He could fight it for years to come with lawyers


----------



## Almaz

I still remember her saying "I don't want to live in someone else's house that's gross", I was like what's wrong with her!!! Who goes on television saying that to millions of viewers!!! I hope they learn their lesson!


----------



## Nahreen

Almaz said:


> I still remember her saying "I don't want to live in someone else's house that's gross", I was like what's wrong with her!!! Who goes on television saying that to millions of viewers!!! I hope they learn their lesson!



Imagine how horrible it will be for her to live in a cell.


----------



## Luvbolide

missyb said:


> No matter what you think of them they have 4 children and at least for the next almost 5 years they are going to be enduring a lot of pain and sadness. My thoughts are with the kids and what they are going through and what they will be going through in the days and few years ahead.





I think everyone feels bad for the kids - any way you play it, it is going to be a rough few years for them.

But there are two people who are 100% responsible for this and that is their parents.  It is one thing to resort to theft when you cannot feed your family.  But to engage in a multi-year multi-million dollar fraud so you have more "stuff" that you can show off on TV is disgusting.  They didn't just fall into something, they forged multiple documents in an effort to steal millions of dollars.  I don't feel sorry for them in the least - there are lots of people who would like to have millions of dollars, but don't resort to theft to get it.


----------



## Luvbolide

missyb said:


> I don't think so. no one has said he will be deported. There is a possibility but a very small chance of that. He has been here since he was a infant not a adult and he has 4 children that are american citizens as is his wife. The press adds more drama then necessary. He could fight it for years to come with lawyers





I'm interested that you think there is a very small chance of deportation.  I'm not so sure, but can't claim expertise on the subject.  During the sentencing, the judge beat on him about having no respect for the laws or legal system of this country, his adopted country.  The two of them were in tears before the Court and claiming not to be interested in TV, blah blah blah.  Then they go directly to a taping for WWHL.  Federal judges don't take any crap from people - it looks like they lied and said anything they could think of to get the judge to go easy on them and then went directly back to their old ways.  If they are going to thumb their nose at the legal system, they can't expect the legal system to smile and turn away.  I expect that their behavior over these next few years will be carefully scrutinized and may well influence the likelihood of deportation.  In my view, they are not off to a very good start.


----------



## DrDior

This show needs to be put out of its misery.


----------



## swags

Almaz said:


> I still remember her saying "I don't want to live in someone else's house that's gross", I was like what's wrong with her!!! Who goes on television saying that to millions of viewers!!! I hope they learn their lesson!





They showed that flashback on a recent episode along with the one where she says she gets "skeeved" about other peoples houses.


The first season aired right after the economy tanked. I remember because I was unemployed at the time, wasn't sure we would keep our house and still had to pay taxes. The show was entertaining to me. Things got better for my family, thank goodness and we've since moved but to watch Teresa's entire story play out to me has been wild.  Part of me thinks she is not bright enough and would go along with Joe with whatever he tells her and another part of me thinks she doesn't care how she gets what she wants as long as she gets it.


----------



## KathyB

missyb said:


> I don't think so. no one has said he will be deported. There is a possibility but a very small chance of that. He has been here since he was a infant not a adult and he has 4 children that are american citizens as is his wife. The press adds more drama then necessary.* He could fight it for years to come with lawyers *




His lawyers?  How will he pay them?

He's been here on a green card.  He never obtained is U.S. citizenship.  A felony, especially one against a government agency, will be more than enough for the USCIS to revoke his green card and deport him.


----------



## katlun

In season one Teresa paid cash and a large sum for furniture for her new house

Having that much cash is odd, how many bussinesses deal with cash - I can charge everything even my manicure 

The Giudice's were sentenced, IMO, with these crimes because that is what they could sentence them too


----------



## swags

WARNING RHONJ Viewers, I was going through my record list for tomorrow and saw that Real Housewives is 2 hours. There is no listing for Manzo'ed with Children. I think we are getting tricked into recording/watching it. They will probably have a Jacqueline segment on to lead into it.


----------



## Graw

jadevetti said:


> bravo does indeed play puppeteer to the faults of man: The addiction, abuse, infidelity, lust and coveting, envy, gossip...the list goes on. It's up to who you are and how you want to be portrayed in the end, a choice. It was her choice to be meek/be blind/be above all of this, however she calls it. The chickens will always come home to roost.
> 
> There's a small silver lining that they may get out early, as it is possible for a federal sentence.  I live by the 'what goes around must come around and what goes up must come down' motto and cannot have remorse for these folks, but i do have compassion, and i appreciate the judge's leniency in allowing them to serve consecutively and for it to commence after the holidays.
> 
> They have that much faith in them that they won't try to run. I have faith in other reality stars stopping to ask themselves if this, whatever it is for what it's worth, is actually all worth it. The hardest thing in life we go through are our choices. God speed to them.





michele26 said:


> i feel the same way.





lulilu said:


> nm



+3


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> WARNING RHONJ Viewers, I was going through my record list for tomorrow and saw that Real Housewives is 2 hours. There is no listing for Manzo'ed with Children. I think we are getting tricked into recording/watching it. They will probably have a Jacqueline segment on to lead into it.



Thank you! I think they did that with Kandi's wedding.


----------



## missyb

KathyB said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> His lawyers?  How will he pay them?
> 
> 
> 
> He's been here on a green card.  He never obtained is U.S. citizenship.  A felony, especially one against a government agency, will be more than enough for the USCIS to revoke his green card and deport him.




Lots of lawyers do free work for press. From what I have read which may or may not be true he didn't learn until years later that he wasn't a U.S. Citizen. He came over as a infant and his mother never got him citizen ship. A big factor is that he has 4 children that are U.S. citizens.


----------



## Becca4277

swags said:


> WARNING RHONJ Viewers, I was going through my record list for tomorrow and saw that Real Housewives is 2 hours. There is no listing for Manzo'ed with Children. I think we are getting tricked into recording/watching it. They will probably have a Jacqueline segment on to lead into it.



LOL  Thanks for the heads up!  I hate it when they pull that crap.

I know that justice was served, etc.  but I still feel horrible for them.  How in the hell will the family ever be able to earn an honest living?  Their only source of income (bravo) is over.  Who would ever give them a mortgage, car loan, etc?  Who would even want to rent to them?  *Do not get me wrong; they broke the law numerous times with zero remorse and yes, they should be punished. * But this will follow them to their graves.  Any future pay will be heavily garnished if they can even find jobs.  If I was Teresa I would be less sad to serve 15 months then to be separated from my spouse for 5 years.  The whole situation is just so sad.  I truly think that the Gorga's and the Laurita's are next on the chopping block.


----------



## trigirl

katlun said:


> In season one Teresa paid cash and a large sum for furniture for her new house
> 
> Having that much cash is odd, how many bussinesses deal with cash - I can charge everything even my manicure
> 
> The Giudice's were sentenced, IMO, with these crimes because that is what they could sentence them too




She has stated that paying cash for the furniture was part of Bravo's production. They are the ones that pushed the idea.

I don't feel sorry for them at all but I also don't buy what they show on TV. I think that Bravo has a huge input on what they drive/buy/do/wear/visit.

I'm sure that Teresa and Joe are 100% guilty but I also think they don't actually purchase all of their stuff. (Props by Bravo)


----------



## swags

Becca4277 said:


> LOL  Thanks for the heads up!  I hate it when they pull that crap.
> 
> I know that justice was served, etc.  but I still feel horrible for them.  How in the hell will the family ever be able to earn an honest living?  Their only source of income (bravo) is over.  Who would ever give them a mortgage, car loan, etc?  Who would even want to rent to them?  *Do not get me wrong; they broke the law numerous times with zero remorse and yes, they should be punished. * But this will follow them to their graves.  Any future pay will be heavily garnished if they can even find jobs.  If I was Teresa I would be less sad to serve 15 months then to be separated from my spouse for 5 years.  The whole situation is just so sad.  I truly think that the Gorga's and the Laurita's are next on the chopping block.





These folks will come back to an extent and will most likely be on reality tv in some sort of capacity. I feel certain Bravo will have her back as a cast member and won't be surprised if Joe and Rosie film scenes next season with the kids.


----------



## AECornell

I agree. I think what she was paying cash for was rental for the furniture, not the full payment of the items. And not to keep it.



trigirl said:


> She has stated that paying cash for the furniture was part of Bravo's production. They are the ones that pushed the idea.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for them at all but I also don't buy what they show on TV. I think that Bravo has a huge input on what they drive/buy/do/wear/visit.
> 
> I'm sure that Teresa and Joe are 100% guilty but I also think they don't actually purchase all of their stuff. (Props by Bravo)


----------



## lulilu

Luvbolide said:


> I'm interested that you think there is a very small chance of deportation.  I'm not so sure, but can't claim expertise on the subject.  During the sentencing, the judge beat on him about having no respect for the laws or legal system of this country, his adopted country.  The two of them were in tears before the Court and claiming not to be interested in TV, blah blah blah.  Then they go directly to a taping for WWHL.  Federal judges don't take any crap from people - it looks like they lied and said anything they could think of to get the judge to go easy on them and then went directly back to their old ways.  If they are going to thumb their nose at the legal system, they can't expect the legal system to smile and turn away.  I expect that their behavior over these next few years will be carefully scrutinized and may well influence the likelihood of deportation.  In my view, they are not off to a very good start.



I am not an expert either but I read that the sentencing judge has nothing to do with deportation.  ICE handles it.  After he serves his sentence, he will be sent to an immigration detention center for a deportation hearing.  Aggravated felons (there are a number of definitions, including financial crimes causing 10K loss to victims) are routinely deported and can never return.  I don't know how much weight personal circumstances have.

I hope this doesn't happen to Joe.


----------



## Nahreen

It's quite funny how they keep talking about how they are all Italian but seem so scared of having to live there. After all Tre and the kids could live there with Joe. Even though the economy has suffered the last years it is still a European country and not some development country.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I wish I had some ties to Italy, would move there in a second. 

I don't think the Guidices are very 'worldy" or 'aware' when they travel. (I think their traveling is limited to what they do on the show. Maybe to Italy to see family. ) T hunting down the Chanel store is a good example. She lives near NYC, so there isn't one far from her. All the stuff one can see/experience when traveling in a foreign country & she's looking for a Chanel store.  I'll bet they eat in chain stores when overseas.    

Maybe the family did some illegal stuff there & was fleeing? Who knows. 

All the RHW's shows are getting long in the tooth. Haven't ever watched most of them.  Stopped the NJ 2 -3 years ago, when the Guidice were being investigated.

The whole paying cash for furniture was strange. That is where I knew they were phonies of some kind. (My decorator said the only people she's ever had pay for furniture in cash were tax dodgers with cash businesses.) I'm sure Bravo encouraged it but no way do reality show production company hand out $100,000 to pay for furniture.   
They were in a high end niche furniture store not rent a center. (Although rent a center was financially where the G's should of been)  They'd never make money renting. The damages one that ornate stuff & returns would be outrageous.


----------



## Almaz

swags said:


> They showed that flashback on a recent episode along with the one where she says she gets "skeeved" about other peoples houses.
> 
> 
> The first season aired right after the economy tanked. I remember because I was unemployed at the time, wasn't sure we would keep our house and still had to pay taxes. The show was entertaining to me. Things got better for my family, thank goodness and we've since moved but to watch Teresa's entire story play out to me has been wild.  Part of me thinks she is not bright enough and would go along with Joe with whatever he tells her and another part of me thinks she doesn't care how she gets what she wants as long as she gets it.



I remember that time, my father almost went out of business because of the crisis and I didn't know if I could continue my studies, thankfully everything is fine now and I'm glad things got better for you and your family! I think it's a combination of her not being bright enough and not caring, I don't think Joe had explained to her exactly what was going on, the man barely says anything besides "who cares? Whatever!!!!"


----------



## katlun

Vegas Long Legs said:


> I wish I had some ties to Italy, would move there in a second.
> 
> I don't think the Guidices are very 'worldy" or 'aware' when they travel. (I think their traveling is limited to what they do on the show. Maybe to Italy to see family. ) T hunting down the Chanel store is a good example. She lives near NYC, so there isn't one far from her. All the stuff one can see/experience when traveling in a foreign country & she's looking for a Chanel store.  I'll bet they eat in chain stores when overseas.
> 
> Maybe the family did some illegal stuff there & was fleeing? Who knows.
> 
> All the RHW's shows are getting long in the tooth. Haven't ever watched most of them.  Stopped the NJ 2 -3 years ago, when the Guidice were being investigated.
> 
> The whole paying cash for furniture was strange. That is where I knew they were phonies of some kind. (My decorator said the only people she's ever had pay for furniture in cash were tax dodgers with cash businesses.) I'm sure Bravo encouraged it but no way do reality show production company hand out $100,000 to pay for furniture.
> They were in a high end niche furniture store not rent a center. (Although rent a center was financially where the G's should of been)  They'd never make money renting. The damages one that ornate stuff & returns would be outrageous.



Also if she can't live in someone's "used" house how could she sit on rented furniture?

I agree with our decorator about paying with cash, most people want a paper trail if something goes wrong


----------



## rubycat

Didn't Tre say they own a home in Italy?  Seem to remember on the Italian trip she pointed up at a home on a hill and said that they had bought Jo's family home. I could be completely misremembering though.


----------



## Swanky

*Teresa Giudice Leaves Cast Members Fuming Before Pre-Prison Reunion*

 *        45 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





Some people eat their favorite meals, some people say their goodbyes ... but *Teresa Giudice* prepared for prison by pissing off her castmates -- showing up over 4 hours late to their reunion taping.

Sources close to the production tell us her "*Real Housewives of New Jersey*" co-stars were furious about the tardiness Sunday afternoon ... same for Bravo head honcho *Andy Cohen*.

And what's worse ... we're told Giudice continued to delay the process once they began filming -- making producers continually start and stop the taping because Teresa said she was "going through a lot" and needed a break.

Her list of visitors in prison will be short.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3FJhb1QRX


----------



## stylemechanel

Sorry I just came her to vent...I Can. Not. Stand. Jim - Amber's husband. I am currently trying to  catch up from two weeks ago and the man is small. I know physically he is small but that really isn't what I am referring to - why does he have to tear everyone  else down? I am asking rhetorically, I know.  He is just so nasty to other people - and for what? What does it do for him? What will it get him in the long run. I don't think anything good.

OK, I am done with my rant. But come on Jim, somewhere in you there might be a nice guy waiting to come out.....

Sorry ladies, I know this strays from the Teresa  and Joe thing but I just needed to vent - sorry....


----------



## starrynite_87

missyb said:


> Lots of lawyers do free work for press. From what I have read which may or may not be true he didn't learn until years later that he wasn't a U.S. Citizen. He came over as a infant and his mother never got him citizen ship. A big factor is that he has 4 children that are U.S. citizens.



A Green card expires after a certain period and you have to reapply...Joe is in his 40's I'm guessing he would have known by at least 21 when his parents could no longer sponser him. From what I remember from when my parents applied for their Green cards they only consider the kids if it would cause a hardship to not have the parent around for the child who was an American citizen in the case of my parents my little brother was diagnosed with autism and he has serve anxiety issues.


----------



## sgj99

i'm not buying the "he didn't know he wasn't a citizen" argument regarding Joe Gu.  did he never try to vote?  how about international travel - you have to have a passport.  obviously his passport is issued from Italy so whenever he used or/and or renewed it don't you think he would have noticed?


----------



## sgj99

i've never been a fan of Dina's, i've always thought she was a big fake and not to be trusted.  but i like how she asked Jim and Amber to leave the Boca Raton house after Jim acted like a complete a** to everyone.


----------



## stylemechanel

sgj99 said:


> i'm not buying the "he didn't know he wasn't a citizen" argument regarding Joe Gu.  did he never try to vote?  how about international travel - you have to have a passport.  obviously his passport is issued from Italy so whenever he used or/and or renewed it don't you think he would have noticed?



Really good point!


----------



## swags

I'm laughing at the scene of Jim making eggs. Insults come with a complimentary breakfast.


----------



## missyb

sgj99 said:


> i'm not buying the "he didn't know he wasn't a citizen" argument regarding Joe Gu.  did he never try to vote?  how about international travel - you have to have a passport.  obviously his passport is issued from Italy so whenever he used or/and or renewed it don't you think he would have noticed?




Good point I never thought about that. I was just stating what has been told in the press.


----------



## AECornell

A friend of mine here in the US married a guy from Bulgaria. He lives here but not sure if it's a work visa or green card. Anyway, he's not a citizen (not sure what their plan is now that they're married) and his passport was going to expire so he had to go back to Bulgaria to get it renewed. So I'm not sure how Joe Giudice would have renewed his passport unless he went back to Italy every 10 years to do so. They went there on vacation so I'm wondering now often he went back and if so if her ever had any issues with traveling.



sgj99 said:


> i'm not buying the "he didn't know he wasn't a citizen" argument regarding Joe Gu.  did he never try to vote?  how about international travel - you have to have a passport.  obviously his passport is issued from Italy so whenever he used or/and or renewed it don't you think he would have noticed?


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> A friend of mine here in the US married a guy from Bulgaria. He lives here but not sure if it's a work visa or green card. Anyway, he's not a citizen (not sure what their plan is now that they're married) and his passport was going to expire so he had to go back to Bulgaria to get it renewed. So I'm not sure how Joe Giudice would have renewed his passport unless he went back to Italy every 10 years to do so. They went there on vacation so I'm wondering now often he went back and if so if her ever had any issues with traveling.



yes, that's exactly my point:  he'd have to know that his passport was issued by Italy, not the US so he'd have to know he was not a US citizen, which his lawyers are claiming is the case.


----------



## tannedsilk

starrynite_87 said:


> A Green card expires after a certain period and you have to reapply...Joe is in his 40's I'm guessing he would have known by at least 21 when his parents could no longer sponser him. From what I remember from when my parents applied for their Green cards they only consider the kids if it would cause a hardship to not have the parent around for the child who was an American citizen in the case of my parents my little brother was diagnosed with autism and he has serve anxiety issues.



It depends on when the GC was issued, prior to 9/11 there were no expiration dates. After 9/11 they have to be renewed every 10 years (why one would renew rather than become a citizen is beyond me)


----------



## tannedsilk

sgj99 said:


> i'm not buying the "he didn't know he wasn't a citizen" argument regarding Joe Gu.  did he never try to vote?  how about international travel - you have to have a passport.  obviously his passport is issued from Italy so whenever he used or/and or renewed it don't you think he would have noticed?



He could have had it renewed at the Italian embassy on US soil,  but yeah a foreign passport is a good indication of non us citizenship.


----------



## zaara10

I swear watching joe & Teresa try to have an adult conversation at dinner is like watching "dumb & dumber."


----------



## dooneybaby

Maybe when Teresa is in federal prison, Sophia Burset (from Orange is the New Black) will give her a proper hairstyle. "Girl, you want me to shave that hair line? Child, if it gets any lower, you won't need eyebrows!"
:lolots:

I'm sorry Teresa, I'll pray for you when you go from the big house to the BIG HOUSE!


----------



## dooneybaby

missyb said:


> Lots of lawyers do free work for press. From what I have read which may or may not be true he didn't learn until years later that he wasn't a U.S. Citizen. He came over as a infant and his mother never got him citizen ship. A big factor is that he has 4 children that are U.S. citizens.


 
Not any more. If federal officials want to deport you, they'll deport you, kids or not. And if you screw around with the federal government, i.e. not reporting income or not paying taxes, Uncle Sam doesn't like that.


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> I swear watching joe & Teresa try to have an adult conversation at dinner is like watching "dumb & dumber."





That was painful to watch and looked like anything but a relaxed date night. 


Also why is Jacqueline back again?  Did they want to try and spark some interest in their house so they can unload it?  Also enough with the texting Teresa. I wish Teresa would send a text back saying "stop texting me, I don't like you"


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> That was painful to watch and looked like anything but a relaxed date night.
> 
> 
> Also why is Jacqueline back again?  Did they want to try and spark some interest in their house so they can unload it?  Also enough with the texting Teresa. I wish Teresa would send a text back saying "stop texting me, I don't like you"



I'm still trying to figure out why she's returned. Her efforts need to be focused on her son. My guess is she's back because they need some money. I read they filed for bankruptcy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tre & Joe have lied about so many things, who can believe anything they would say?

Prison is going to be a wake up call for  T... wonder if Andy Cohen will do a reality prison
series?? LOL as nothing would surprise me..


----------



## NYCBelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Teresa Giudice Leaves Cast Members Fuming Before Pre-Prison Reunion*
> 
> *        45 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people eat their favorite meals, some people say their goodbyes ... but *Teresa Giudice* prepared for prison by pissing off her castmates -- showing up over 4 hours late to their reunion taping.
> 
> Sources close to the production tell us her "*Real Housewives of New Jersey*" co-stars were furious about the tardiness Sunday afternoon ... same for Bravo head honcho *Andy Cohen*.
> 
> And what's worse ... we're told Giudice continued to delay the process once they began filming -- making producers continually start and stop the taping because Teresa said she was "going through a lot" and needed a break.
> 
> Her list of visitors in prison will be short.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3FJhb1QRX



Andy tweeted that no one was late though


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just saw a clip from the show tonight.. They got their sentences the other
day & already "hawking their version" on tv... T looks devastated & only
thinking about her kids.. Joe had tears in his eyes when T said how the kids
will help out..

What is very sad is what her children are saying... They will help & be the "MOM"
while T is away..

These children will be traumatized for sure... Their hearts are broken & we don't
know what T & J have told their children... Gia is old enough to understand some
of this but the other girls , who knows?

I just think at the end of the day, for 5 million dollars was all of this worth it for T & J
to have done this to their family & each other?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^^ exactly. Was the total amount only 5 million? 

The Guidice did this to their own children. To play like they were rich & have money, they sacrificed their own children's innocence & security. Greed is an ugly way to live. 
Why weren't they thinking about their kids in the middle of all this criminal behavior?  

I think T's girls are survivors. The 4 of them have each other. I know people who grew up with similar insanity/losses & they all pulled together. They might act out in their teens & twenty's. They'll get some of life's hard knocks & adjust. Just like most people.   

Someone should of told the g's, 'better to have people hate you for what you are than to have people like you for what they think you are.'


----------



## fancy2212

katlun said:


> Also if she can't live in someone's "used" house how could she sit on rented furniture?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with our decorator about paying with cash, most people want a paper trail if something goes wrong




Playing devils advocate here but I wouldn't sit on rented furniture either!


----------



## zaara10

fancy2212 said:


> Playing devils advocate here but I wouldn't sit on rented furniture either!



Right, so isn't it hypocritical of Teresa to say she won't live in a "used house" but then will furnish her house w/ rented furniture? 
She talked a lot of crap & look where it's gotten her...
People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones Teresa!


----------



## starrynite_87

zaara10 said:


> Right, so isn't it hypocritical of Teresa to say she won't live in a "used house" but then will furnish her house w/ rented furniture?
> She talked a lot of crap & look where it's gotten her...
> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones Teresa!



Exactly...It wasn't just the furniture she paid cash for I remember during the first season she took the girls shopping and she spent well over $1,0000 and she paid it all  in cash. IDK about anyone else, I feel comfortable with at most $200 in cash in my wallet and the rest I keep in my account and I could use my debit card( just like cash except you have a paper trail)...I thought something was up since season 1.


----------



## Swanky

*Teresa and Joe Giudice Bravo Just Paid Our Restitution ... For Sit-Down Interview*

 *        10/6/2014 12:15 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE




*T**eresa* and* Joe Giudice* scored a HUGE payday before shipping off to prison ... a deal so sweet the restitution they owe to the government has almost been whittled down to nothing. 

The two *"Real Housewives of New Jersey"* stars snagged *$325,000* for a two-on-one interview with Bravo head honcho *Andy Cohen *... sources close to the deal tell us.

We're told the network offered $275K for Teresa alone, but kicked in another $50K to have her less interesting husband onboard.

The Giudices owe around $400K in restitution -- which means all of the money they made will go directly towards paying off their debt ... but days after the sentencing they can now see the light at the end of the financial tunnel.

Let's hope they remember to pay taxes on the $325K.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3FOpYnCvX


----------



## tomz_grl

^ I hope this isn't true or it's the nail in the coffin for me watching anymore RH shows.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I would have to guess the IRS/FED's would be all over Bravo about the Guidice's. Bravo was probably forced to turn over the money directly to the IRS> Betting the taxes owed for the current Bravo interview would be applied accordingly before any is applied to restitution. 
Once a person gets to where the G's are with the government, they are treated like the criminals they proved themselves to to be.   
G's still have a long ways to go..


----------



## legaldiva

sgj99 said:


> i've never been a fan of Dina's, i've always thought she was a big fake and not to be trusted.  but i like how she asked Jim and Amber to leave the Boca Raton house after Jim acted like a complete a** to everyone.




I would agree, but she really demeaned herself by calling Jim "a vagina." That made me so mad. Call him any name in the book but to essentially say he is acting like a woman is just too much for me.

And for Theresa Guidice to continue to say she shouldn't go to prison due to extensive criminal activity simply because she's a mom is demeaning and offensive to women, as well. Do the crime, you do the time. We are all equal under the law. It's disgusting her children will suffer because she is such an entitled idiot. Then again, the judge may have done those girls a huge favor by allowing them a break from her nonsense for 15 months


----------



## Love Of My Life

tomz_grl said:


> ^ I hope this isn't true or it's the nail in the coffin for me watching anymore RH shows.


 

+1... nothing surprises me about Andy doing this interview with a
 big payoff attached to it, if that is the case...

It also says alot about him & the network:censor:...they had their day in court do they need to plead their pathetic a**es on tv as well


----------



## mundodabolsa

AECornell said:


> A friend of mine here in the US married a guy from Bulgaria. He lives here but not sure if it's a work visa or green card. Anyway, he's not a citizen (not sure what their plan is now that they're married) and his passport was going to expire so he had to go back to Bulgaria to get it renewed. So I'm not sure how Joe Giudice would have renewed his passport unless he went back to Italy every 10 years to do so. They went there on vacation so I'm wondering now often he went back and if so if her ever had any issues with traveling.



If he had to go back to his home country it was because he was on a limited time visa that required exit and reentry.  As a non-citizen in the US you just renew your passport via your nearest embassy or consulate of your home country. That's all Joe had to do. 

As someone in his exact situation (been here since 18 months old in 1983 and still just a permanent resident), allow me to speculate. 

Not sure what about his situation made him not apply prior to adulthood but I would guess he has avoided it as an adult so as to not stir the pot. When you apply for citizenship the FBI does a full background check, you have to disclose any citations or arrests, any owed taxes to the IRS, etc. Even my speeding tickets got questioned.  It's a lengthy application and a lengthy, multi-step process. Renewing your greencard can be easy as pie, it's a one page form and I think both times I renewed I was asked one question. 

I'd guess he's always been involved in shady illegal stuff as an adult and didn't want to call attention to it. 

Again, just speculation from someone in related shoes.


----------



## krissa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Teresa and Joe Giudice Bravo Just Paid Our Restitution ... For Sit-Down Interview*
> 
> *        10/6/2014 12:15 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/10/06/100614-teresa-andy-cohen-launch-v3-3.jpg
> 
> *T**eresa* and* Joe Giudice* scored a HUGE payday before shipping off to prison ... a deal so sweet the restitution they owe to the government has almost been whittled down to nothing.
> 
> The two *"Real Housewives of New Jersey"* stars snagged *$325,000* for a two-on-one interview with Bravo head honcho *Andy Cohen *... sources close to the deal tell us.
> 
> We're told the network offered $275K for Teresa alone, but kicked in another $50K to have her less interesting husband onboard.
> 
> The Giudices owe around $400K in restitution -- which means all of the money they made will go directly towards paying off their debt ... but days after the sentencing they can now see the light at the end of the financial tunnel.
> 
> Let's hope they remember to pay taxes on the $325K.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3FOpYnCvX



Idk how it comes as a surprise she's going to jail with the charges they faced. I can't believe she's that dumb or delusional either. I wonder if Andy already has the exclusive post jail interview lined up. Must be nice to continue to capitalize on your crimes.


----------



## Luvbolide

tomz_grl said:


> ^ I hope this isn't true or it's the nail in the coffin for me watching anymore RH shows.





Truly, if that is true it is disgusting.  Haven't any of those clowns learned anything from the whole experience?  It is as if the whole thing was some kind of joke or experiment.

Damn, I am sure gonna miss Top Chef!  Done with Bravo.....


----------



## missyb

Teresa is still in denial blaming her attorneys now


----------



## DC-Cutie

so let me get this right, Tre just said she now reads everything she signs.  Yet, she didnt understand her plea agreement and didn't speak with the attorney about it BEFORE or AFTER the judge's sentencing?

she's a complete idiot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

missyb said:


> Teresa is still in denial blaming her attorneys now



blame game is her main defense.  

I'm convinced they are both dumb.  I hate to use that word, but it fits.  Listening to her speak, she seems very uneducated.  

She claims not to live outside of her means.... uh..... ok

Also claims to always pay her taxes.  Once again, uh... ok...  if that was the case she wouldn't be in court for TAX FRAUD


----------



## creighbaby

zaara10 said:


> I swear watching joe & Teresa try to have an adult conversation at dinner is like watching "dumb & dumber."



So true. Watching wwhl and those are absolutely amazing. I wish they had gotten longer sentences.


----------



## AECornell

I'm pretty much watching WWHL to see if they're going to ask my question. I honestly believe Teresa has a low IQ. The way she speaks and comes off is of a person who does not have high intelligence. I think Joe is actually smart. Not birlliant, but I don't think he's dumb. Yes he knew what he was doing, but he was smart enough to scheme for all these years. He doesn't speak like someone who doesn't understand.

I'm also here for the way they're going to try and spin this. It's like when you get in trouble and get caught, you try and talk in a way as to appease whoever you got in trouble with. They will never admit to actually doing something wrong, they'll admit it in a way where it's only a half-truth.


----------



## starrynite_87

I can't with Teresa right now...I can see Andy planning a spinoff similar to something BET did a few years ago before Lil' Kim went to prison.


----------



## sgj99

mundodabolsa said:


> If he had to go back to his home country it was because he was on a limited time visa that required exit and reentry.  As a non-citizen in the US you just renew your passport via your nearest embassy or consulate of your home country. That's all Joe had to do.
> 
> As someone in his exact situation (been here since 18 months old in 1983 and still just a permanent resident), allow me to speculate.
> 
> Not sure what about his situation made him not apply prior to adulthood but I would guess he has avoided it as an adult so as to not stir the pot. *When you apply for citizenship the FBI does a full background check, you have to disclose any citations or arrests, any owed taxes to the IRS, etc. Even my speeding tickets got questioned.  It's a lengthy application and a lengthy, multi-step process. Renewing your greencard can be easy as pie, it's a one page form and I think both times I renewed I was asked one question. *
> 
> I'd guess he's always been involved in shady illegal stuff as an adult and didn't want to call attention to it.
> 
> Again, just speculation from someone in related shoes.



thanks for the info!


----------



## missyb

DC-Cutie said:


> blame game is her main defense.
> 
> I'm convinced they are both dumb.  I hate to use that word, but it fits.  Listening to her speak, she seems very uneducated.
> 
> She claims not to live outside of her means.... uh..... ok
> 
> Also claims to always pay her taxes.  Once again, uh... ok...  if that was the case she wouldn't be in court for TAX FRAUD




I agree she seems so dumb and very un educated. Joes wearing a $125 suit!! Yeah my a**


----------



## DC-Cutie

missyb said:


> I agree she seems so dumb and very un educated. Joes wearing a $125 suit!! Yeah my a**



men's warehouse.  lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

If Tre thinks Milania doesn't know, shes a fool.  Her kids are very adult like, they know


----------



## creighbaby

I truly think she is trying to get sympathy by constantly mentioning her kids. if she was so concerned abut them she wouldn't have done that sh*t in the first place.


----------



## creighbaby

Call me stupid, but I really thought today's show was going to be live and not taped and possibly heavily edited.


----------



## DC-Cutie

creighbaby said:


> Call me stupid, but I really thought today's show was going to be live and not taped and possibly heavily edited.



I was hoping it would be live.


----------



## missyb

She says she doesn't pay retail for bags I can't see Celine, Chanel and LV giving her discounts


----------



## Ginger Tea

It's a horrible situation for all of them, but how different from many seasons ago with Teresa flipping over a table because she's upset at Danielle, and Joe fighting with his brother-in-law and all the other nonsense. Those things, I'm sure, all pale in significance in hindsight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

missyb said:


> She says she doesn't pay retail for bags I can't see Celine, Chanel and LV giving her discounts



Hermes either.  She may get them from a resale store.  But, I doubt that too.  I mean she is a woman that said out of her own mouth she didn't want to live in another person;s home


----------



## starrynite_87

Why is Andy acting like she's going to a maximum security prison....she's going to a prison like Martha Stewart went to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Why is Andy acting like she's going to a maximum security prison....she's going to a prison like Martha Stewart went to.



OK!!!!  She going to Club Fed.


----------



## missyb

DC-Cutie said:


> Hermes either.  She may get them from a resale store.  But, I doubt that too.  I mean she is a woman that said out of her own mouth she didn't want to live in another person;s home




Yes and a resale store wouldn't be getting free publicity for her carrying them it's the brand. I don't believe that bs just like his $125 suit.


----------



## creighbaby

mundodabolsa said:


> If he had to go back to his home country it was because he was on a limited time visa that required exit and reentry.  As a non-citizen in the US you just renew your passport via your nearest embassy or consulate of your home country. That's all Joe had to do.
> 
> As someone in his exact situation (been here since 18 months old in 1983 and still just a permanent resident), allow me to speculate.
> 
> Not sure what about his situation made him not apply prior to adulthood but I would guess he has avoided it as an adult so as to not stir the pot. When you apply for citizenship the FBI does a full background check, you have to disclose any citations or arrests, any owed taxes to the IRS, etc. Even my speeding tickets got questioned.  It's a lengthy application and a lengthy, multi-step process. Renewing your greencard can be easy as pie, it's a one page form and I think both times I renewed I was asked one question.
> 
> I'd guess he's always been involved in shady illegal stuff as an adult and didn't want to call attention to it.
> 
> Again, just speculation from someone in related shoes.



Before I decided to finally get my citizenship, I was always aware that for any reason I could get deported. (I had been in the US  since I was 8 and got my citizenship.in my 30s.)

Mind you, I wasnt doing anything illegal, but when I was in college and grad school I participated in quite a few protests related to social justice issues. 

I hope they deport his ***. He deliberately tried to circumvent the law,  stole and cost taxpayers money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and even after sentencing, they still can't admit to their wrong doing....


----------



## starrynite_87

missyb said:


> Yes and a resale store wouldn't be getting free publicity for her carrying them it's the brand. I don't believe that bs just like his $125 suit.



I was done when they told Andy his suit was more expensive and Andy goes I didn't pay full price, but I paid taxes on it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> I was done when they told Andy his suit was more expensive and Andy goes I didn't pay full price, but I paid taxes on it.



He said "But I pay my taxes" shade!!!!!!!!  Tre responded, 'i do too'


----------



## missyb

DC-Cutie said:


> He said "But I pay my taxes" shade!!!!!!!!  Tre responded, 'i do too'




Joes such a dumb *** he could have said Andy there isn't tax on clothes in NJ. They both deserve each other ignorant stupid people! Who can't take responsibility for their actions.


----------



## swags

They are not very bright nor articulate. I think Teresa really didn't know what she was signing but that if she did, she probably would have still signed it.  I don't understand why they had omissions in their pre-sentencing documentation. Wouldn't you put a lot of effort into that for the judge? And not to blame the attorney but Joe has been saying the past 2 seasons that they have a good team. Wouldn't the attorney have advised them NOT to omit on the last round that was going to the judge before she decides their sentence?


----------



## GoGlam

They omitted probably not to surrender their assets.  Their decisions were strategic and the judge did make an example out of them.  If they were a "regular" couple, there would be much less evidence in relation to character and spending, etc.  They sealed their own fate by flaunting the bounty of their crimes on TV.  There are many that have gotten away with robbing banks, but it's usually those that tell others that get caught.  Teresa and Joe didn't just tell others, they told the nation.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I think T will do OK in the pen. Take your tennis racket T. You'll have plenty of time to work on your game.
She's a loud abrasive bully kind of gal. We've seen that over the years on the show. Not a girly girl at all in spite of how she think she appears. Getting make up & hair done and attacking Andy or stalking danielle doesn't make one a girl. No one is going to mess with her. 

I think Joe is in more a dangerous position when he goes to jail. He's a weezly little rat who has a problem communicating.  Mostly he mumbles, probably because he lies so much he himself 
it trying to figure out who he's said what to whom. 

But who knows.


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> They are not very bright nor articulate. I think Teresa really didn't know what she was signing but that if she did, she probably would have still signed it.  I don't understand why they had omissions in their pre-sentencing documentation. Wouldn't you put a lot of effort into that for the judge? And not to blame the attorney but Joe has been saying the past 2 seasons that they have a good team. Wouldn't the attorney have advised them NOT to omit on the last round that was going to the judge before she decides their sentence?


 
Thank you! You saved me from having to say it!  
I didn't want to have to call the girl inarticulate, but damn, that interview was PAINFUL to get through.
I don't think I can stomach part 2.


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> They are not very bright nor articulate. I think Teresa really didn't know what she was signing but that if she did, she probably would have still signed it.  I don't understand why they had omissions in their pre-sentencing documentation. Wouldn't you put a lot of effort into that for the judge? And not to blame the attorney but Joe has been saying the past 2 seasons that they have a good team. Wouldn't the attorney have advised them NOT to omit on the last round that was going to the judge before she decides their sentence?


 


missyb said:


> She says she doesn't pay retail for bags I can't see Celine, Chanel and LV giving her discounts


 
And I've seen her with at least three different Hermes Garden Party bags, which she foolishly carried to court. Maybe she buys her bags pre-owned.


----------



## krissa

dooneybaby said:


> And I've seen her with at least three different Hermes Garden Party bags, which she foolishly carried to court. Maybe she buys her bags pre-owned.



Hopefully it's bag borrow or steal.


----------



## zaara10

How could these dummies think that doing an interview post sentencing would help them? They're not smart enough to explain themselves. Just tuck your tail between your legs & go away please. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## dooneybaby

krissa said:


> Hopefully it's bag borrow or steal.


 
Oh no! We don't need any more stealing!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

missyb said:


> No matter what you think of them they have 4 children and at least for the next almost 5 years they are going to be enduring a lot of pain and sadness. My thoughts are with the kids and what they are going through and what they will be going through in the days and few years ahead.




With all due respect, they should have thought about their daughters while they were defrauding the government and cheating and lying. Unfortunately the ones who will suffer the most are those girls.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Teresa's wedding gift to Nene were Hermes China.  Nice gesture but not a good idea considering...


----------



## missyb

dooneybaby said:


> And I've seen her with at least three different Hermes Garden Party bags, which she foolishly carried to court. Maybe she buys her bags pre-owned.




Teresa with a used bag remember this is the person that won't live in someone else's house. I don't believe for a minute she didn't purchase them new. We both live near short hills mall that carries all the brands she buys


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

swags said:


> WARNING RHONJ Viewers, I was going through my record list for tomorrow and saw that Real Housewives is 2 hours. There is no listing for Manzo'ed with Children. I think we are getting tricked into recording/watching it. They will probably have a Jacqueline segment on to lead into it.




I was wondering what was going on. I knew I didn't record it on purpose. I ended up deleting it without watching it anyway. Once they showed the stupid son with a raft, I didn't even bother. I can't believe they have their own show. What a joke!


----------



## Luvbolide

swags said:


> They are not very bright nor articulate. I think Teresa really didn't know what she was signing but that if she did, she probably would have still signed it.  I don't understand why they had omissions in their pre-sentencing documentation. Wouldn't you put a lot of effort into that for the judge? And not to blame the attorney but Joe has been saying the past 2 seasons that they have a good team. Wouldn't the attorney have advised them NOT to omit on the last round that was going to the judge before she decides their sentence?





I'm sure both attorneys talked until they were blue in the face - but when the client refuses to listen or take their lawyer's advice, there is not much the lawyer can do except quit.  Joe and Teresa seem to think that they are entitled to do just as they please at any time.

I just read something by a former AUSA (Assistant US Atty) saying that Joe will be deported because he committed an aggravated felony since the crime involved in excess of $10,000.  According to this guy, deportation is mandatory with an aggravated felony.

I think both of these two clowns have convinced themselves that this will be the end of it and that there is no way Joe will be deported...

I guess time will tell...


----------



## Luvbolide

dooneybaby said:


> Thank you! You saved me from having to say it!
> I didn't want to have to call the girl inarticulate, but damn, that interview was PAINFUL to get through.
> I don't think I can stomach part 2.





She does know a few big words...unfortunately, she mis-uses them because she doesn't actually know what they mean.  I can't even bring myself to watch the interview - I am so done with Bravo for continuing to push these two convicted felons on the rest of us.  Time for them to shut up, spend time with their kids and do their damned time - with their mouths closed....


----------



## Luvbolide

Mid Century Gal said:


> With all due respect, they should have thought about their daughters while they were defrauding the government and cheating and lying. Unfortunately the ones who will suffer the most are those girls.






I agree - this entire situation was easily 10000000% preventable - if their parents had not chosen to commit numerous felonies, the kids would not be in this position.  I think any decent parent would have thought of that...


----------



## krissa

dooneybaby said:


> Oh no! We don't need any more stealing!



Rofl!


----------



## beantownSugar

The interview with Andy was painful to watch. I feel as though Joe knew exactly what he was doing and Teresa wasn't bright enough to question what she was signing - I get that they're married and she trusted and all but GIRL. I cannot.

I feel sorry for their daughters but at least they'll have at least 1 parent with them.


----------



## cougster

I don't think Joe will serve his sentence at all. The way he looks at his kids and family in these recent episodes looks to me like a final goodbye of sorts. He's checking out. There's no way in hell he can manage those brats on his own. They talk about how important family is but we've seen how those relationships have played out. I don't see anyone stepping up to the plate to help out with 4 kids for over a year while Tre serves her sentence. A weekend maybe.....

I won't be surprised if he wraps himself around a pole right before Tre has to serve her sentence. His death might be grounds for her to appeal her sentence. Hardship crap, public sympathy whatever. 

I'm pretty sure they have squirreled money away. It's in Italy under a relatives name or something. These two are arrogant & cocky.  They are dumb at a lot of things but not about money and keeping it in their pockets. They are not sweating about the amount of restitution they have to pay back. That itself speaks volumes. 

Anyways that's my theory......


----------



## dooneybaby

cougster said:


> I don't think Joe will serve his sentence at all. The way he looks at his kids and family in these recent episodes looks to me like a final goodbye of sorts. He's checking out. There's no way in hell he can manage those brats on his own. They talk about how important family is but we've seen how those relationships have played out. I don't see anyone stepping up to the plate to help out with 4 kids for over a year while Tre serves her sentence. A weekend maybe.....
> 
> I won't be surprised if he wraps himself around a pole right before Tre has to serve her sentence. His death might be grounds for her to appeal her sentence. Hardship crap, public sympathy whatever.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they have squirreled money away. It's in Italy under a relatives name or something. These two are arrogant & cocky.  They are dumb at a lot of things but not about money and keeping it in their pockets. They are not sweating about the amount of restitution they have to pay back. That itself speaks volumes.
> 
> Anyways that's my theory......


 
Who knows? Maybe after Joe takes care of those brats by himself for 15 months, 3 1/2 years in prison will feel like a vacation!


----------



## junqueprincess

Am I wrong to hope someone beats the stupid out of her in prison... I can't stand how ridiculous they are. The fact that she says she lives within her means, hah! Does anyone remember there bankruptcy discharge list, didn't she owe Neiman Marcus a ton, she owed a infertility clinic like 50k, she basically scammed to get pregnant- enough!!!


----------



## ShoreGrl

Luvbolide said:


> I agree - this entire situation was easily 10000000% preventable - if their parents had not chosen to commit numerous felonies, the kids would not be in this position.  I think any decent parent would have thought of that...



Yep. If they wanted to set an example for their daughters, they should have come clean from the start. The fact that they continued to lie and omit financial information right up until the end tells me they don't give a sh*t about anyone except themselves.


----------



## swags

However much or little she spent on her handbags, it was foolish to continue to carry them to court for bankruptcy fraud. Martha Stewart did it and it didn't help her.  Teresa could have sold them.  It may seem like a drop in a bucket but you sell a bunch of accessories and you can end up with a nice chunk of change. She also has been saying throughout the season that they are living within their means, like when she didn't have a bday  party for Gia. She says it like she is doing it by choice.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Didn't "buy" much of what they were saying last night with Andy Cohen.

I found it to be rather insulting & reflective of both of their characters.

Tre is only thinking about her daughters. What was she thinking when she
signed those papers??

They wanted a really nice life style & they found a way to get it without working
for it like many of us do.


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> How could these dummies think that doing an interview post sentencing would help them? They're not smart enough to explain themselves. Just tuck your tail between your legs & go away please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





The interview did NOTHING to help them, except for the $ they need for their fine. My husband thinks Joe needs subtitles. What did he say at one point? It wasn't "bada bing bada boom" but it was some sort of babble.


----------



## pink1

I'm watching now&#8230;are they really this clueless or are they playing dumb?


----------



## tannedsilk

mundodabolsa said:


> If he had to go back to his home country it was because he was on a limited time visa that required exit and reentry.  As a non-citizen in the US you just renew your passport via your nearest embassy or consulate of your home country. That's all Joe had to do.
> 
> As someone in his exact situation (been here since 18 months old in 1983 and still just a permanent resident), allow me to speculate.
> 
> Not sure what about his situation made him not apply prior to adulthood but I would guess he has avoided it as an adult so as to not stir the pot.* When you apply for citizenship the FBI does a full background check, you have to disclose any citations or arrests, any owed taxes to the IRS, etc. Even my speeding tickets got questioned.  It's a lengthy application and a lengthy, multi-step process. Renewing your greencard can be easy as pie, it's a one page form and I think both times I renewed I was asked one question. *
> 
> I'd guess he's always been involved in shady illegal stuff as an adult and didn't want to call attention to it.
> 
> Again, just speculation from someone in related shoes.



ITA, it's a pain the the a$$ but the chance of being deported -- for any reason -- made it worth it to me.



creighbaby said:


> Before I decided to finally get my citizenship, *I was always aware that for any reason I could get deported. *(I had been in the US  since I was 8 and got my citizenship.in my 30s.)
> 
> Mind you, I wasnt doing anything illegal, but when I was in college and grad school I participated in quite a few protests related to social justice issues.
> 
> I hope they deport his ***. He deliberately tried to circumvent the law,  stole and cost taxpayers money.



Same here, and taking into account the minimal expense (at that time) it was worth it.  I have handbags that cost more!


----------



## zaara10

swags said:


> The interview did NOTHING to help them, except for the $ they need for their fine. My husband thinks Joe needs subtitles. What did he say at one point? It wasn't "bada bing bada boom" but it was some sort of babble.




"Bada bing bada boom" LMAO!!! Joe's favorite phrases are "it is what it is," "at the end of the day," and "what're you gonna do?" Maybe he can spend some time educating himself in the prison library. Teresa can maybe use her recipes in the prison kitchen. Later she can release a cookbook called "Fabulicious: recipes from jail."  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

zaara10 said:


> "Bada bing bada boom" LMAO!!! Joe's favorite phrases are "it is what it is," "at the end if the day," and "what're you gonna do?" Maybe he can spend some time educating himself in the prison library.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 

Highly unlikely... he doesn't seem like the type who is interested in educating
himself..

Sort of see him getting a "ring" together with other inmates, IYKWIM

Joe has a scamming mentality... prison is not going to help him get rid
of that, he'll find more ways to figure something else out..


----------



## katlun

Very telling is this clip form Sundays WWHL when Andy asked Caroline about the sentencing 

http://www.bravotv.com/watch-what-happens-live/season-11/videos/caroline-on-the-giudice-sentencing

At 49 seconds Andy says something that is very telling about Joe, he knew what he was doing

Joe used his wife's good credit to destroy their lives

Whatever Joe is doing he is at the very bottom of the pyramid because he took the fall and dragged his wife with him 

T is painful dumb, she cannot connect the dots of her own life and see she is being used or is she that in love with Joe?


----------



## Love Of My Life

katlun said:


> Very telling is this clip form Sundays WWHL when Andy asked Caroline about the sentencing
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/watch-what-happens-live/season-11/videos/caroline-on-the-giudice-sentencing
> 
> At 49 seconds Andy says something that is very telling about Joe, he knew what he was doing
> 
> Joe used his wife's good credit to destroy their lives
> 
> Whatever Joe is doing he is at the very bottom of the pyramid because he took the fall and dragged his wife with him
> 
> T is painful dumb, she cannot connect the dots of her own life and see she is being used or is she that in love with Joe?


 

T is probably in the process of making a plan for her life after Joe goes
to prison & she comes out. If he is going to be deported, she'll look
to make a life for "her girls".. Her emphasis throughout the interview
with Andy Cohen was her girls, her girls... She didn't say much about Joe

Perhaps a cookbook, a day to day diary for an upcoming reality show..
She'll have something cookin besides her tomato sauce

We as a country when people come out of prison either show support
or walk away.. Look at Martha Stewart ( T certainly is far from a domestic
goddess) but T is strong & has quite a survival instinct.. SHe could come
out of prison & have things lined up...

They sure did that interview within 24 hours of their sentence & raked in
big $$$$.. sure more $$$ will come their way


----------



## WillstarveforLV

missyb said:


> Teresa with a used bag remember this is the person that won't live in someone else's house. I don't believe for a minute she didn't purchase them new. We both live near short hills mall that carries all the brands she buys


 
And I think this is how they got so in debt to the tune of $13 million where they HAD to declare bankruptcy - she had it all - all the bags, shoes, furs and jewellery and I think she paid full price for all them at her local Saks/Neiman Marcus and boutiques on 57th street in NYC. You don't get $13 million in debt by having items loaned or gifted to you or buy at really discounted prices. Why else would she need to scam and fraud banks for cash - so she could have this kind of cash at her disposal and to be "keeping up with their wealthier friends" (isn't that what they stated to Judge Salas?). 
She will never ever admit to any truth and will always deflect and deny - I am sure she will tell all her fellow prison mates the same thing.


----------



## swags

WillstarveforLV said:


> And I think this is how they got so in debt to the tune of $13 million where they HAD to declare bankruptcy - she had it all - all the bags, shoes, furs and jewellery and I think she paid full price for all them at her local Saks/Neiman Marcus and boutiques on 57th street in NYC. You don't get $13 million in debt by having items loaned or gifted to you or buy at really discounted prices. Why else would she need to scam and fraud banks for cash - so she could have this kind of cash at her disposal and to be "keeping up with their wealthier friends" (isn't that what they stated to Judge Salas?).
> She will never ever admit to any truth and will always deflect and deny - I am sure she will tell all her fellow prison mates the same thing.





Yes, she only changed her tune this season because she had to. She dressed up the girls quite a bit too in earlier seasons. 


Remember in season 2 when Danielle said her house was in foreclosure and Teresa flipped out on her?  Running down the hall yelling and then later Ashley pulled Danielle's weave?  I don't think all of Tre's outburst were scripted. She doesn't have the quick comebacks and gets frustrated when she can't verbally express herself.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I know - Teresa was a disgrace in every seaon - and really, what did Danielle do to Teresa directly for her to go off on Danielle like that including the table flip - yet Teresa expects everyone's sympathy for her own hot mess now but yet she was the first to bully Danielle about her woes - Teresa is a hypocrite all the way around. 
And it was not even at the beginning of this latest season that she changed her tune, she only changed her tune & attitude when _they finally pleaded guilty_ - before, when they pleaded not guilty, she was still the same ol' TreApe.


----------



## starrynite_87

I remember a few seasons ago Chris had stated that Joe is the type of person that thinks he is the best at everything and he can do anything better than everyone,and they didn't like anyone else being more successful than them....I'm pretty sure he thought he would be able to outsmart everyone and would get away with it because in his mind he is superior to everyone.


----------



## Love Of My Life

swags said:


> Yes, she only changed her tune this season because she had to. She dressed up the girls quite a bit too in earlier seasons.
> 
> 
> Remember in season 2 when Danielle said her house was in foreclosure and Teresa flipped out on her?  Running down the hall yelling and then later Ashley pulled Danielle's weave?  I don't think all of Tre's outburst were scripted. She doesn't have the quick comebacks and gets frustrated when she can't verbally express herself.


 

Remember that episode. Whatever the case maybe, reality for Tre
is going to set in the moment she walks into that prison. She is in for
a rude awakening for sure.... When she gets that "strip search"  & her
"prison number" she won't be singing quite the same tune in her orange
jumpsuit...


She spared no expense when it came to those girls... their birthday
parties & her own personal indulgences... She was a big shopper & wanted
it all... She knew what Joe was doing & she liked every present, her house,
her kids toys, the whole shabang..


----------



## lovesbmw

WillstarveforLV said:


> I know - Teresa was a disgrace in every seaon - and really, what did Danielle do to Teresa directly for her to go off on Danielle like that including the table flip - yet Teresa expects everyone's sympathy for her own hot mess now but yet she was the first to bully Danielle about her woes - Teresa is a hypocrite all the way around.
> And it was not even at the beginning of this latest season that she changed her tune, she only changed her tune & attitude when _they finally pleaded guilty_ - before, when they pleaded not guilty, she was still the same ol' TreApe.


Didn"t Danielle say that teresa and joe house was going in foreclosure? Teresa was very upset about this


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> He said "But I pay my taxes" shade!!!!!!!!  Tre responded, 'i do too'


She has got some nerve saying that. They are such cons.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> and even after sentencing, they still can't admit to their wrong doing....


They never will. It's everyone  fault but theirs. At least Martha Stewart owned up.  The nerve of her saying she took the plea because her lawyers said she would not do time. ANYONE who can read knew what their possible sentences were.


----------



## swags

katlun said:


> Very telling is this clip form Sundays WWHL when Andy asked Caroline about the sentencing
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/watch-what-happens-live/season-11/videos/caroline-on-the-giudice-sentencing
> 
> At 49 seconds Andy says something that is very telling about Joe, he knew what he was doing
> 
> Joe used his wife's good credit to destroy their lives
> 
> Whatever Joe is doing he is at the very bottom of the pyramid because he took the fall and dragged his wife with him
> 
> T is painful dumb, she cannot connect the dots of her own life and see she is being used or is she that in love with Joe?





I just watched the clip. That is very telling.


----------



## katlun

swags said:


> I just watched the clip. That is very telling.



I know, why would ask such a question unless you were doing something illegal


----------



## DivineMissM

cougster said:


> I don't think Joe will serve his sentence at all. The way he looks at his kids and family in these recent episodes looks to me like a final goodbye of sorts. He's checking out. There's no way in hell he can manage those brats on his own. They talk about how important family is but we've seen how those relationships have played out. I don't see anyone stepping up to the plate to help out with 4 kids for over a year while Tre serves her sentence. A weekend maybe.....
> 
> I won't be surprised if he wraps himself around a pole right before Tre has to serve her sentence. His death might be grounds for her to appeal her sentence. Hardship crap, public sympathy whatever.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they have squirreled money away. It's in Italy under a relatives name or something. These two are arrogant & cocky.  They are dumb at a lot of things but not about money and keeping it in their pockets. They are not sweating about the amount of restitution they have to pay back. That itself speaks volumes.
> 
> Anyways that's my theory......



I disagree.  I think Joe will serve his time.  I don't see him committing suicide to avoid taking care of his children.  Or escape 3 years in jail.  That seems a little out there.

I also think their families will step up and help out.  They're pretty involved already, so I don't see why they wouldn't.  



swags said:


> However much or little she spent on her handbags, it was foolish to continue to carry them to court for bankruptcy fraud. Martha Stewart did it and it didn't help her.  Teresa could have sold them.  It may seem like a drop in a bucket but you sell a bunch of accessories and you can end up with a nice chunk of change. She also has been saying throughout the season that they are living within their means, like when she didn't have a bday  party for Gia. She says it like she is doing it by choice.



She definitely should have sold them.  At the very least, it would have made it seem like she was trying.


----------



## Luvbolide

cjy said:


> They never will. It's everyone  fault but theirs. At least Martha Stewart owned up.  The nerve of her saying she took the plea because her lawyers said she would not do time. ANYONE who can read knew what their possible sentences were.






OMG, did this idiot really say that?!?  I'm not a criminal lawyer, but I think the judge can revoke the plea agreement and force these idiots to trial if they continue to make such claims.  You cannot plead guilty and then go around telling the world that you didn't understand, you didn't listen, your lawyer lied, the judge lied, you can't speak English, whatever.  If you are going to be able to plead guilty to reduced charges there are certain realities that you have to face and you cannot backpedal on them.  Oh, and if the plea deal is revoked and you go to trial, it ain't for no single charge - they will throw the book at her and she will be looking at a much longer sentence.

This woman is a bigger fool than I even thought she was.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> They never will. It's everyone  fault but theirs. At least Martha Stewart owned up.  The nerve of her saying she took the plea because her lawyers said she would not do time. ANYONE who can read knew what their possible sentences were.



Tre can READ, but her comprehension skills are non-existent.  She sounds like a fumbling idiot, which is why the probably didn't do the show live.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Tre can READ, but her comprehension skills are non-existent.  She sounds like a fumbling idiot, which is why the probably didn't do the show live.




Who was it that called her out for not writing her blog herself? She used a word that she couldn't even pronounce or define. 
I know that most of them don't write their own blogs, but hers is so obvious. She got lucky w/ those cookbooks. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## imgg

At 49 seconds Andy says something that is very telling about Joe, he knew what he was doing

*Joe used his wife's good credit to destroy their lives

Whatever Joe is doing he is at the very bottom of the pyramid because he took the fall and dragged his wife with him *

T is painful dumb, she cannot connect the dots of her own life and see she is being used or is she that in love with Joe?[/QUOTE]

Sorry I don't believe for one second Tre wasn't involved.


----------



## katlun

Here is what cnbc has to say about Joe's deportation 

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102063575?__...dline|headline|story&par=yahoo&doc=102063575#


----------



## Love Of My Life

No matter how mentally one may be equipped, it is hard to be a caretaker & caregiver
24/7..even with other helping hands.. At the end of the day, these are your children
& you have to be the mother & the father whether you like it or not..

These girls are all in a very formative time in their lives... Gia will probably start
to date the other girls will have their own girly issues while Melissa may be involved
its still not the same as having a mother.. and Melissa, Dina & others all have their
own families that they have to go home to at the end of the day.

Everybody starts off with good intentions but after a period of time, all this wears
& starts to go away.. Its not going to be a picnic for Joe by any means.

They have to have some major $$$$ put away, Tre is going to be away for 15 months..
Who is going to hire Joe?? Who would trust him??


----------



## Love4H

So Joe WILL be deported anyway.

Wow. What a turn. I doubt Tre would follow him to Italy.


----------



## cocosapphire

Tre and Joe lie to themselves, to each other, and to their family and friends.  Lying is a natural reflex for them.
 

In my opinion, Tre and Joe schemed jointly to defraud the banks, submit phony loan applications, not pay taxes, and then hiding their assets from bankruptcy creditors.  They committed these crimes together in their quest for celebrity.
 

I think Tre was so hell bent on gaining fame and trying to appear as though they were wealthy, in an effort to maintain her position on RHONJ.  Their stupidity, greed, and arrogance got the best of them.
 

In my opinion, the judge was lenient with the sentencing.  I hope Tre and Joe&#8217;s prison time is a miserable reality for them.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

cocosapphire said:


> Tre and Joe lie to themselves, to each other, and to their family and friends.  Lying is a natural reflex for them.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, Tre and Joe schemed jointly to defraud the banks, submit phony loan applications, not pay taxes, and then hiding their assets from bankruptcy creditors.  They committed these crimes together in their quest for celebrity.
> 
> 
> I think Tre was so hell bent on gaining fame and trying to appear as though they were wealthy, in an effort to maintain her position on RHONJ.  Their stupidity, greed, and arrogance got the best of them.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the judge was lenient with the sentencing.  I hope Tre and Joe&#8217;s prison time is a miserable reality for them.



Agree with everything. 

Wondering if her communication issues aren't because she is so in tuned with lying & she has woken up to the fact most of us are on to who she really is. So she tried to edit herself & think about what she might get away with those who still have the Guidice fetish/adoration. 

T is going away (because of her own greed) for 15 months. The girls can still visit & take phone calls from her. I'd worry more about them not having a good father figure. Won't be surprised if they end up with someone like Joe.


----------



## kemilia

I haven't watched this Housewives franchise since the first year, it just didn't click, so I am not up on pretty much anything but the court trial grabbed my attention. I do watch WWHL (love Andy) so I watched part 1 and will probably watch part 2. 


My take is that judge is having Teresa serve her time first because Joe is going to be deported after his time is served and the judge realizes this and is looking out for the daughters--mom will be with them because dad won't be around after serving his time.  Of course, this is assuming he doesn't disappear first, and watching the part 1 last night--he looks like a flight risk to me. 


Now, I admit to not watching the show over the years so I don't know what his regular persona is--is he always so inarticulate and mumbly? Teresa came across as pretty dumb, shell shocked really, but in her defense--my mother never was allowed to review their tax returns, my father just had her sign them while he was standing over her, but that was a different time--before women started to stand up for themselves. Teresa and Joe seem to live the "old country" life whereas the women take care of the kids and the home while the hubbies run the show. 


Being on a reality show that highlights expensive lifestyles--that just begs for the tax man to dig around. And dig they did (I imagine once the digging started, the tax people couldn't believe their luck). I feel for their kids--not only are their parents going to prison, the luxe lifestyle is going away too.


----------



## starrynite_87

imgg said:


> At 49 seconds Andy says something that is very telling about Joe, he knew what he was doing
> 
> *Joe used his wife's good credit to destroy their lives
> 
> Whatever Joe is doing he is at the very bottom of the pyramid because he took the fall and dragged his wife with him *
> 
> T is painful dumb, she cannot connect the dots of her own life and see she is being used or is she that in love with Joe?



Sorry I don't believe for one second Tre wasn't involved.[/QUOTE]

She definitely knew...if my husband only allowed me to pay for things in cash no matter how much it was I would be suspicious and question it...nobody can be that dumb...she was an active participant.


----------



## tomz_grl

starrynite_87 said:


> Sorry I don't believe for one second Tre wasn't involved.


 


She knew and they are both REALLY bad liars. If you're going to lie about everything, at least be good at it...


----------



## guccimamma

i'm torn whether he should serve his prison time, or just be immediately deported.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

starrynite_87 said:


> Sorry I don't believe for one second Tre wasn't involved.


 
She definitely knew...if my husband only allowed me to pay for things in cash no matter how much it was I would be suspicious and question it...nobody can be that dumb...she was an active participant.[/QUOTE]

Right! How could she possibly rack up a $80 000 credit card from a department store (I think it was Neiman Marcus) and never make a payment on it and be getting  bills of outstanding debt every month in the mail. She was involved but continues to be in denial and in Teresa's pea brain that means not being involved because she denies denies denies the same way she "loves, loves, loves"..


----------



## cocosapphire

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Agree with everything.
> 
> * Wondering if her communication issues aren't because she is so in tuned with lying & she has woken up to the fact most of us are on to who she really is.* So she tried to edit herself & think about what she might get away with those who still have the Guidice fetish/adoration.
> 
> T is going away (because of her own greed) for 15 months. The girls can still visit & take phone calls from her. I'd worry more about them not having a good father figure. Won't be surprised if they end up with someone like Joe.







Habitual liars are often caught off guard when questioned and consequently they stutter, mumble, misuse their words, and respond by saying things like, y'know.  All of these are typical Tre and Joe traits.


----------



## cocosapphire

*Busted! Why 'Real Housewives' star got prison time*
 Mitchell Epner, former Assistant U.S. Attorney			 
 Monday,  6 Oct 2014 |  5:01  PM ETCNBC.com

In the last month, the headlines have been filled with stories of reality TV stars being criminally prosecuted, from  Mike "The Situation" Sorrentino of "Jersey Shore" fame to "Real Housewives of New Jersey" star Teresa Giudice. 

 Why do so many reality stars end up the target of federal prosecution?  Fame, money & buffoonery.  Today's reality television stars often are publicity-hungry strivers who are not prepared for the consequences of their newfound fame. 

  Becoming a reality star can lead to enormous wealth.  Fame creates cultural capital that often can be turned into cash.  When The Situation was indicted, one of the most common reactions was, "Wait, that guy has made $8.9 million since 2010?" 

 The wealth and fame is often followed by federal scrutiny. A reality star wears a big target because federal prosecutors are often looking for high-profile targets for prosecution  particularly for tax prosecution.  Because the IRS wants audits to get the most "bang for the buck," prosecutions are designed to garner attention in order to encourage voluntary compliance from the general public. 

 Tax prosecutions are often announced immediately before the April 15 tax-filing deadline. Prosecuting reality stars virtually guarantees headlines that re-enforce the obligation to pay income taxes in full.  Similarly, sports stars like Pete Rose and Darryl Strawberry were convicted of federal tax fraud for failure to declare their income from memorabilia sales. 


*How did they get caught? *
  According to his indictment, Sorrentino committed incredibly clumsy tax fraud.  He simply failed to declare income for nightclub appearances for which he was paid up to $48,000 in cash. He claimed business deductions for personal items like luxury cars, clothing and cash distributions to himself. He didn't even bother to file a tax return for the calendar year 2011, when he earned nearly $2 million.  If convicted on all seven counts in the indictment, Sorrentino likely would have to serve more than five years in prison, according to the federal sentencing guidelines. (The maximum penalty for his offenses would be over 60 years.) 

 Teresa Giudice was sentenced last week to 15 months imprisonment for her role in bankruptcy fraud, mail fraud and wire fraud for submitting fraudulent financial statements to banks and the bankruptcy court.  Her initial defense was that she did not know that the documents she signed were false, because her husband, Giuseppe, handled all of the family finances.  When she pled guilty, Teresa admitted that she knew that at least some of the statements were fraudulent. 

 Even after her guilty plea, Teresa had a chance of avoiding prison. Giuseppe admitted at his sentencing that he was the instigator of the criminal activity and that his wife, at worst, went along with his crimes. Judge Esther Salas, a former assistant federal public defender who had frequently sought leniency for her clients in similar situations (Disclosure: I frequently litigated cases against Salas when I was an assistant U.S. attorney), admitted at sentencing that she had sympathy for Teresa's plight. She acknowledged that Teresa was a good mother who had shown genuine remorse. Judge Salas stated that she strongly considered departing from the recommended sentence of 21 to 27 months to mere probation, but she ultimately decided that Teresa must serve jail time because (1) she and Giuseppe had failed to accurately report their assets for their pre-sentence report and (2) given the widespread news coverage of the case, the general public needed to know that financial fraud would be punished by imprisonment. 

* Joe is likely to be deported after prison *
  One of the factors that Judge Salas took into consideration in sentencing Teresa Giudice is the near-certainty that her husband is going to be deported to Italy after he completes his 41-month sentence.  Giuseppe was brought to the United States by his parents as a 1-year old child, has long held a green card as a lawful permanent resident and had a right to become a citizen at any time before his prosecution.  Had Giuseppe taken the step of becoming a citizen, there would be nothing the United States could do to deport him.  Instead, because he failed to apply for citizenship before his conviction, there is nothing that Giuseppe can do to avoid deportation, because his conviction for fraud exceeding $10,000 constitutes an "aggravated felony" requiring deportation. 

 When I was an AUSA, I often saw defendants who had fallen into this situation.  They were brought to the United States as a child, legally, and became green-card holders.  Although they could have applied for citizenship at any time, they elected not to - either (1) because their family did not want to pay the citizenship filing fee or (2) out of a sense of allegiance to their home country.  This is the height of folly, which I have seen have tragic consequences dozens of times. 

 Once a person is convicted of an aggravated felony, deportation is automatic after the sentence is served.  It does not matter that the person has not lived in the home country for decades, does not speak the language or has no family in that country.  There are virtually no circumstances that would allow an immigration judge to overturn the deportation order. 

  So, Teresa Giudice faces two unpleasant possibilities at the end of her husband's incarceration.  Either she is going to raise her children on her own in the United States OR she is going to pack up her entire family to Italy, where her hard-won fame will disappear. 

_Commentary by Mitchell Epner, an attorney specializing in white-collar crime, sports and entertainment law and intellectual property. He's also a former Assistant United States Attorney in the District of New Jersey. _


----------



## AECornell

katlun said:


> Here is what cnbc has to say about Joe's deportation
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102063575?__...dline|headline|story&par=yahoo&doc=102063575#




Joe is likely to be deported after prison

One of the factors that Judge Salas took into consideration in sentencing Teresa Giudice is the near-certainty that her husband is going to be deported to Italy after he completes his 41-month sentence. Giuseppe was brought to the United States by his parents as a 1-year old child, has long held a green card as a lawful permanent resident and had a right to become a citizen at any time before his prosecution. Had Giuseppe taken the step of becoming a citizen, there would be nothing the United States could do to deport him. Instead, because he failed to apply for citizenship before his conviction, there is nothing that Giuseppe can do to avoid deportation, because his conviction for fraud exceeding $10,000 constitutes an "aggravated felony" requiring deportation.


----------



## Luvbolide

kemilia said:


> I haven't watched this Housewives franchise since the first year, it just didn't click, so I am not up on pretty much anything but the court trial grabbed my attention. I do watch WWHL (love Andy) so I watched part 1 and will probably watch part 2.
> 
> 
> My take is that judge is having Teresa serve her time first because Joe is going to be deported after his time is served and the judge realizes this and is looking out for the daughters--mom will be with them because dad won't be around after serving his time.  Of course, this is assuming he doesn't disappear first, and watching the part 1 last night--he looks like a flight risk to me.
> 
> 
> Now, I admit to not watching the show over the years so I don't know what his regular persona is--is he always so inarticulate and mumbly? Teresa came across as pretty dumb, shell shocked really, but in her defense--my mother never was allowed to review their tax returns, my father just had her sign them while he was standing over her, but that was a different time--before women started to stand up for themselves. Teresa and Joe seem to live the "old country" life whereas the women take care of the kids and the home while the hubbies run the show.
> 
> 
> Being on a reality show that highlights expensive lifestyles--that just begs for the tax man to dig around. And dig they did (I imagine once the digging started, the tax people couldn't believe their luck). I feel for their kids--not only are their parents going to prison, the luxe lifestyle is going away too.







I believe that it is fairly standard to have the wife/mom serve her (shorter) sentence first.  That was certainly the case with the Fastows and there was no question of deportation there.  I suspect that it is easier on kids emotionally to have mom do her time and get back home for the longer stretch of dad being in prison.

I don't believe for a minute that all she did was sign documents without reading them.  For one thing (as others have pointed out), she brags about what a sophisticated businesswoman she is.  No businesswoman would do such a stupid thing.  They forged myriad documents, including multiple W-2s to give some an income to qualify for loans.  If the husband keeps asking the wife to sign loan applications for multi-million dollar loans - and the wife doesn't work - I would think anyone with some brain activity would ask how they could be approved for all of this on the single income.  IMO there is no way that the two of them weren't in this the entire way.  It lasted for over 5 years and involved millions of dollars.  They are trying to sanitize her reputation so she can get back on TV when she is released.  She admitted that she committed the crimes in her guilty plea - she needs to shut up now!!


----------



## Luvbolide

guccimamma said:


> i'm torn whether he should serve his prison time, or just be immediately deported.






I think he should do his time - IMO sincehe committed serious felonies and shouldn't be allowed to waltz away - even through deportation.  Once he has paid his debt to US society - arrivederci!!


----------



## Luvbolide

AECornell said:


> Joe is likely to be deported after prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are beyond likely here...deportation is mandatory with an aggravated felony and he pleaded guilty to multiple felony counts involving millions.  Way past the "aggravation" limit.  Can't wait to hear them expressing shock in 5 years and claim that their lawyers never mentioned deportation...


----------



## guccimamma

basically he compounded his problems by being a fraud, and an idiot by not applying for US citizenship when he had the chance.


----------



## AECornell

I was quoting the article. I think what they were trying to say what that he probably will, but of course, he may not. With this case being high profile, IMO, you can't be 100% sure. It's the governments decision.



Luvbolide said:


> AECornell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe is likely to be deported after prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are beyond likely here...deportation is mandatory with an aggravated felony and he pleaded guilty to multiple felony counts involving millions.  Way past the "aggravation" limit.  Can't wait to hear them expressing shock in 5 years and claim that their lawyers never mentioned deportation...
Click to expand...


----------



## krissa

guccimamma said:


> basically he compounded his problems by being a fraud, and an idiot by not applying for US citizenship when he had the chance.



I can't remember what board I read it on, but someone said they do a background check when you apply for citizenship. He prob knew that and didn't bother since he was up to shady ish. It would've tipped the Feds off earlier and he would've def been deported.


----------



## imgg

cougster said:


> I don't think Joe will serve his sentence at all. The way he looks at his kids and family in these recent episodes looks to me like a final goodbye of sorts. He's checking out. There's no way in hell he can manage those brats on his own. They talk about how important family is but we've seen how those relationships have played out. I don't see anyone stepping up to the plate to help out with 4 kids for over a year while Tre serves her sentence. A weekend maybe.....
> 
> I won't be surprised if he wraps himself around a pole right before Tre has to serve her sentence. His death might be grounds for her to appeal her sentence. Hardship crap, public sympathy whatever.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they have squirreled money away. It's in Italy under a relatives name or something. These two are arrogant & cocky.  They are dumb at a lot of things but not about money and keeping it in their pockets. They are not sweating about the amount of restitution they have to pay back. That itself speaks volumes.
> 
> Anyways that's my theory......





starrynite_87 said:


> Sorry I don't believe for one second Tre wasn't involved.



She definitely knew...if my husband only allowed me to pay for things in cash no matter how much it was I would be suspicious and question it...nobody can be that dumb...she was an active participant.[/QUOTE]

Agreed.  I actually wouldn't be surprised if she was the "brains" behind it....she seems to be more interested in the high life than he does, but I haven't watched the show since season one.


----------



## Luvbolide

AECornell said:


> I was quoting the article. I think what they were trying to say what that he probably will, but of course, he may not. With this case being high profile, IMO, you can't be 100% sure. It's the governments decision.
> 
> 
> 
> According the AUSA who wrote the piece, deportation is mandatory for an aggravated felony.  An aggravated felony involves an amount in excess of $10,000, clearly met here.  If the statute said discretionary, then you would be right and there would be a decision that will have to be made.  But when the law says mandatory, mandatory it is.  It cuts against Joe that the case is high profile - the govt has been known to make examples out of high profile people.  Case in point - Wesley Snipes in jail for 5 years for income tax evasion.


----------



## Love Of My Life

imgg said:


> She definitely knew...if my husband only allowed me to pay for things in cash no matter how much it was I would be suspicious and question it...nobody can be that dumb...she was an active participant.


 
Agreed.  I actually wouldn't be surprised if she was the "brains" behind it....she seems to be more interested in the high life than he does, but I haven't watched the show since season one.[/QUOTE]


I also agree she knew.. She may not have known every detail but she knew

There was money for her to spend & perhaps she put lifestyle pressure on
Joe & he found a way ..

You have to be pretty manipulative & dececptive to come up with this
kind of scheme... He used her credit.. Did she never check her credit report?

She wanted it all & she didn't care how she/Joe got it!! If she thought for
a moment any of this was illegal doubt she would have cared.. She figured
she could talk her way out of it..


----------



## DC-Cutie

She knew....  

I hope he gets deported


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Oh she totally knew they same way she knew what pleading guilty and taking a plea deal means even though she told Andy Cohen in the interview she had no idea what anything meant or did not understand anything.  Here is an artical from NorthJersey.com that claims otherwise:
http://www.northjersey.com/news/rea...-shock-at-plea-deal-is-a-plot-twist-1.1104955


----------



## mundodabolsa

Luvbolide said:


> According the AUSA who wrote the piece, deportation is mandatory for an aggravated felony.  An aggravated felony involves an amount in excess of $10,000, clearly met here.  If the statute said discretionary, then you would be right and there would be a decision that will have to be made.  But when the law says mandatory, mandatory it is.  It cuts against Joe that the case is high profile - the govt has been known to make examples out of high profile people.  Case in point - Wesley Snipes in jail for 5 years for income tax evasion.



Nothing is absolute and mandatory in American law, even less so with immigration issues. Nothing is automatic.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is also the transcript from March 4th. 2014 when they pleaded guilty. Source is from Northjersey.com:

http://dng.northjersey.com/media_server/tr/2014/rhonjtranscript.pdf


----------



## Luvbolide

mundodabolsa said:


> Nothing is absolute and mandatory in American law, even less so with immigration issues. Nothing is automatic.





  That is certainly not my experience!!  No point in arguing about it, however - we will all find out in about 5 years.


----------



## Luvbolide

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is also the transcript from March 4th. 2014 when they pleaded guilty. Source is from Northjersey.com:
> 
> http://dng.northjersey.com/media_server/tr/2014/rhonjtranscript.pdf






Thanks for posting the hearing transcript of the plea colloquy - apparently Teresa isn't aware that court proceedings are on the record and that there is a transcript.  She obviously thinks she can say anything and that people will believe her.  Sadly, I think there are a lot who do...


----------



## kemilia

Ok, are they totally clueless?!? All the baloney they said on Part 1 is sooo opposite of what is in the transcript.  I truly think they thought they were gonna just walk with some probation time, like "yeah, yeah, Your Honor, whatever." 

On another note--the prisons they are going to--have those been determined? I know that they can request a site close by (or not), but that doesn't mean it will happen.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I read that their "crisis PR manager" Wendy Feldman that they "hired" said that the prison will not be determined until sometime in December pending availaibility at that time. I guess these prisons have revolving doors!! So many people coming and going!


----------



## missyb

Wow! Joe drinks about 2 bottles of wine a night because he doesn't like taking pills-makes no sense just like their crazy *** answers in interviews


----------



## AECornell

The whole time they're trying to explain how ok that is I'm thinking "what if there's an emergency?" She said "well he drinks it when the girls are asleep." Uh, so what, it's still not good. One of the girls could need to go to the ER, or get sick, or there could be a fire... yeah those are all unlikely but it could still happen. How would he be able to do anything about it if he's drunk?



missyb said:


> Wow! Joe drinks about 2 bottles of wine a night because he doesn't like taking pills-makes no sense just like their crazy *** answers in interviews


----------



## LJS58

AECornell said:


> The whole time they're trying to explain how ok that is I'm thinking "what if there's an emergency?" She said "well he drinks it when the girls are asleep." Uh, so what, it's still not good. One of the girls could need to go to the ER, or get sick, or there could be a fire... yeah those are all unlikely but it could still happen. How would he be able to do anything about it if he's drunk?[/
> 
> Don't worry, Gia is in charge.
> 
> That poor girl has so much to deal with at such a young age.
> 
> She will either turn out to be the most responsible person in her family, or the most messed up.


----------



## LJS58

missyb said:


> Wow! Joe drinks about 2 bottles of wine a night because he doesn't like taking pills-makes no sense just like their crazy ***
> 
> Having seen the damage he can do while (relatively) sober, I can't imagine what he does while drunk.


----------



## cjy

These two make my brain hurt.


----------



## Love Of My Life

This is a very sad scenario... Should  Joe continue drinking which I am sure he
will, these young girls are in for a rude awakening.. (if he has a hard time sleeping
now, what is he going to do when Tre is not there) 

Very poor examples of what parenting is about from these 2 greedy people


----------



## swags

hotshot said:


> This is a very sad scenario... Should  Joe continue drinking which I am sure he
> will, these young girls are in for a rude awakening.. (if he has a hard time sleeping
> now, what is he going to do when Tre is not there)
> 
> Very poor examples of what parenting is about from these 2 greedy people



It is sad.
I think Joes mom will move in. 
I do think its too long for Teresa to be away from her girls. For their sake maybe she will get out early.

The interview part 2 was painful to watch.


----------



## Love Of My Life

swags said:


> It is sad.
> I think Joes mom will move in.
> I do think its too long for Teresa to be away from her girls. For their sake maybe she will get out early.
> 
> The interview part 2 was painful to watch.


 
Would think there will be a lot of 'helping hands" around, however, Joe's
mom is no spring chicken & those girls according to Tre have a busy
school & after school schedule..

It's tough that's all I can say..


----------



## AECornell

I don't see any problem with helping hands, regardless of the situation. Their family will help, it's what they should do.


----------



## starrynite_87

missyb said:


> Wow! Joe drinks about 2 bottles of wine a night because he doesn't like taking pills-makes no sense just like their crazy *** answers in interviews



I watched the rerun today...I'm still shocked that they thought it was ok for him to drink that much because the kids are asleep and its not like he's driving drunk....If I remember correctly didn't he get DUI a few years back when he totaled his car?


----------



## swags

starrynite_87 said:


> I watched the rerun today...I'm still shocked that they thought it was ok for him to drink that much because the kids are asleep and its not like he's driving drunk....If I remember correctly didn't he get DUI a few years back when he totaled his car?





Yes and he lost his license and then tried to use his brothers license and got caught for fraud on that. (if you are on a reality show its best to assume people will recognize you) 
But yes, Teresa and Joe make excuses for everything.


----------



## Love Of My Life

swags said:


> Yes and he lost his license and then tried to use his brothers license and got caught for fraud on that. (if you are on a reality show its best to assume people will recognize you)
> But yes, Teresa and Joe make excuses for everything.


 

The fact that Joe thought he should get a new license by using his
brother's is very telling... You have to have some mindset to think this
much less attempt to do it.. And what about his brother?
Where is his moral compass?

He had no moral or ethical dilemma about committing this action,
why would he care about anything else including committing fraud??

They are both sorry & take responsibility only because they got caught..
Tre wants to be a better person for all of this.... she's a disgrace as Joe is


----------



## cocosapphire

I think Tre's apology at the end of the WWH interview was her attempt to appear sincere to her "fans".  Sure, she's sorry...she's sorry that her and Joe's get rich schemes to defraud the banks and creditors failed miserably, and they were exposed.  She's sorry that their crimes and legal issues have been front page news, and that they will have to serve prison terms.  


But I think Tre is probably most sorry that all of this is going to impact the children in ways she probably will never comprehend.  And, no matter what Tre and Joe decide to tell their children, the children will learn the truth of their parents criminal acts when they're older, compliments of the Internet.  


Tre has been humiliated.  And it seems suddenly now she wants to behave like she has some decency.  


Where was the decorum when she was going berserk and flipping tables?  Where was the civility when she was a raging fool towards Danielle?  Where was her decency when she shoved Andy and conducted herself unbecoming of a lady at several reunion tapings?  And that relentless and absurd family feud with Melissa and brother Joe...well, where was the self respect then?


----------



## junqueprincess

cocosapphire said:


> I think Tre's apology at the end of the WWH interview was her attempt to appear sincere to her "fans".  Sure, she's sorry...she's sorry that her and Joe's get rich schemes to defraud the banks and creditors failed miserably, and they were exposed.  She's sorry that their crimes and legal issues have been front page news, and that they will have to serve prison terms.
> 
> 
> But I think Tre is probably most sorry that all of this is going to impact the children in ways she probably will never comprehend.  And, no matter what Tre and Joe decide to tell their children, the children will learn the truth of their parents criminal acts when they're older, compliments of the Internet.
> 
> 
> Tre has been humiliated.  And it seems suddenly now she wants to behave like she has some decency.
> 
> 
> Where was the decorum when she was going berserk and flipping tables?  Where was the civility when she was a raging fool towards Danielle?  Where was her decency when she shoved Andy and conducted herself unbecoming of a lady at several reunion tapings?  And that relentless and absurd family feud with Melissa and brother Joe...well, where was the self respect then?




I couldn't agree more, except to add she's still rambling around in a 4 million dollar house, driving a 100k car and wearing 3k bags. Where is the justice in that. Not sure the bankruptcy laws and fraud laws make any sense when you get to keep what you "stole" .


----------



## AECornell

Jim Mar-crazy. Zinger from Melissa. Made me giggle.


----------



## swags

Nicole just said her father would be rolling in his grave over the rumor but he's still alive right? I rewound it to make sure I heard her correctly.


----------



## AECornell

Pretty sure she doesn't exactly know what that phrase means.



swags said:


> Nicole just said her father would be rolling in his grave over the rumor but he's still alive right? I rewound it to make sure I heard her correctly.


----------



## krissa

junqueprincess said:


> I couldn't agree more, except to add she's still rambling around in a 4 million dollar house, driving a 100k car and wearing 3k bags. Where is the justice in that. Not sure the bankruptcy laws and fraud laws make any sense when you get to keep what you "stole" .



And they can afford to hire a pr/crisis mgr?!?


----------



## swags

AECornell said:


> Pretty sure she doesn't exactly know what that phrase means.





Yeah, I saw the preview for the finale and one of the twins says regarding Teresa that "Karmas a *****, clink clink"  as though she's facing time over the Victoria Gotti rumor. 



I'm actually more curious about what the twins get at Dunkin Donuts since they mention it a lot. Are they really eating donuts or do they just get coffee?

I was reading this week that they may try and get Danielle back. I think they don't know what to do next season. I'm sure Teresa's troubles kept the ratings up for this season but the rest of the cast is kind of dull.


----------



## AECornell

They do love some dunkin donuts. Never had it myself so I'm not sure what the fuss is about.

This season really isn't very interesting, but you know bravo is going to milk the whole thing with Teresa about to leave for prison. They film starring in the fall right? They usually have a Christmas episode towards the beginning, so that would be right before she heads off to good 'ole west virginnie &#128521;



swags said:


> Yeah, I saw the preview for the finale and one of the twins says regarding Teresa that "Karmas a *****, clink clink"  as though she's facing time over the Victoria Gotti rumor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually more curious about what the twins get at Dunkin Donuts since they mention it a lot. Are they really eating donuts or do they just get coffee?
> 
> I was reading this week that they may try and get Danielle back. I think they don't know what to do next season. I'm sure Teresa's troubles kept the ratings up for this season but the rest of the cast is kind of dull.


----------



## missyb

swags said:


> Yeah, I saw the preview for the finale and one of the twins says regarding Teresa that "Karmas a *****, clink clink"  as though she's facing time over the Victoria Gotti rumor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually more curious about what the twins get at Dunkin Donuts since they mention it a lot. Are they really eating donuts or do they just get coffee?
> 
> I was reading this week that they may try and get Danielle back. I think they don't know what to do next season. I'm sure Teresa's troubles kept the ratings up for this season but the rest of the cast is kind of dull.




In colts neck there aren't many options to get a coffee except dunks.


----------



## zaara10

Melissa's makeup looked horrible in some of the interview clips. Her foundation was way too light around her eyes. 
I'm not fond of Jim, but the photo shoot & dinner thing was sweet. I think he genuinely loves his wife. 
And if I had to hear those twins talking all day, I would jump out a window! Their voices are so irritating!   I can't see them being asked back next season. Did they confront Victoria gotti over the rumor?


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> Nicole just said her father would be rolling in his grave over the rumor but he's still alive right? I rewound it to make sure I heard her correctly.




She was referring to Victoria's father, John Gotti.  I think she meant that this is not the type of code/level of respect he taught her to have.


----------



## Bentley1

Felt like a really short season. Can't believe next week is the season finale already.

A very dull and short season. Good riddance to this lame cast.


----------



## cocosapphire

junqueprincess said:


> I couldn't agree more, except to add she's still rambling around in a 4 million dollar house, driving a 100k car and wearing 3k bags. Where is the justice in that. Not sure the bankruptcy laws and fraud laws make any sense when you get to keep what you "stole" .




 Agreed.  And let's not forget, in addition to the $4 million mansion, they also have a NJ shore beach house and another house in Manahawkin (in Andy's interview, Tre said the beach house and the Manahawkin house are on the market).  

It was reported that in 2010 they filed for bankruptcy, claiming they owed millions.  And according to Zillow, they had 8 mortgages out on 3 different homes at the time, while reporting a yearly income of just $79,000. 

Photos of Tre and Joe's ostentatious $4 million mansion:
http://realestate.aol.com/blog/2014/10/02/but-whats-going-to-happen-to-teresa-and-joes-real-estate/#!fullscreen&slide=2923946

*Their greed and bravado is just repulsive.*
*
*
*
*


----------



## pursegrl12

Bentley1 said:


> Felt like a really short season. Can't believe next week is the season finale already.
> 
> A very dull and short season. Good riddance to this lame cast.



wait....it's over already?!?! I swear I just started watching it!!! oh well...it was a horrible season anyway...


----------



## Almaz

Next week is the season Finale already?! This season was really dull and boring! I didn't understand why the twins were all mad on Teresa for telling Dina about the rumour, then Nicole goes and shares it with Kathy and Jacqueline! The reunion should be interesting though! Have anyone heard about the fight between Jacqueline's daughter Ashlee and Dina Manzo and her daughter during filming the reunion?!


----------



## missyb

cocosapphire said:


> Agreed.  And let's not forget, in addition to the $4 million mansion, they also have a NJ shore beach house and another house in Manahawkin (in Andy's interview, Tre said the beach house and the Manahawkin house are on the market).
> 
> It was reported that in 2010 they filed for bankruptcy, claiming they owed millions.  And according to Zillow, they had 8 mortgages out on 3 different homes at the time, while reporting a yearly income of just $79,000.
> 
> Photos of Tre and Joe's ostentatious $4 million mansion:
> http://realestate.aol.com/blog/2014/10/02/but-whats-going-to-happen-to-teresa-and-joes-real-estate/#!fullscreen&slide=2923946
> 
> *Their greed and bravado is just repulsive.*
> *
> *
> *
> *




Let's remember they think they're house is worth $4mill that's not what it will sell for it's been MLS for quite some time and it hasn't sold. Their beach house is manahawkin and is a dump listed for $300k.


----------



## Bentley1

pursegrl12 said:


> wait....it's over already?!?! I swear I just started watching it!!! oh well...it was a horrible season anyway...



I know, right?  Not that it was particularly entertaining or anything, but I was shocked to hear it's over nest week.  I wonder if the season was shortened due to ratings or something b/c there is no way this was a full season.


----------



## Bentley1

Almaz said:


> Next week is the season Finale already?! This season was really dull and boring!* I didn't understand why the twins were all mad on Teresa for telling Dina about the rumour, then Nicole goes and shares it with Kathy and Jacqueline!* The reunion should be interesting though! Have anyone heard about the fight between Jacqueline's daughter Ashlee and Dina Manzo and her daughter during filming the reunion?!



Yeah, it's over next week.  Definitely a speedy season.

The twins were just going for some "drama" to make a mark on the show.  Big fail, it made no sense!  I'd be surprised if they return next season.

I didn't hear anything about a fight between Ashlee and Dina/daughter.  Those 3 women bore me to tears though, but I'm sure we'll hear about the fight soon enough.


----------



## slang

^There was a twitter fight between them but what's new? Jac & Ashlee can't control themselves on twitter.... I mean really Jac, you'd think you would be too busy with your kids to have time for all that nonsense
Dina didn't respond or engage them but she did have the last dig by tweeting something to the effect of kids are a reflection of their parents by acting out as they see
I read that Ashlee was at the reunion backstage doing Kathy & Rosie's makeup. I was more surprised that Kathy & Ro were asked to the reunion since they were barely cast members this season
The twins bug me, they aren't mad at Jim or Dina about the rumour - only Teresa? I rarely agree with Tre but I wouldn't apologize either.


----------



## missyb

slang said:


> ^There was a twitter fight between them but what's new? Jac & Ashlee can't control themselves on twitter.... I mean really Jac, you'd think you would be too busy with your kids to have time for all that nonsense
> 
> Dina didn't respond or engage them but she did have the last dig by tweeting something to the effect of kids are a reflection of their parents by acting out as they see
> 
> I read that Ashlee was at the reunion backstage doing Kathy & Rosie's makeup. I was more surprised that Kathy & Ro were asked to the reunion since they were barely cast members this season
> 
> The twins bug me, they aren't mad at Jim or Dina about the rumour - only Teresa? I rarely agree with Tre but I wouldn't apologize either.




I agree with you. The twins act like they were friends for years with Tre. If I was told something like that I would tell one of my best friends I can't see anyone not except a nun. She only told Dina so they need to get over it.


----------



## rockhollow

I am sure the only reason the twins are mad at Tree is to create more drama and storyline for them.
It's not like Tree was telling everyone she saw about what VG said.
I''m with Tree and there is nothing for her to apologize for. As someone else mentioned, the twins are talking about it more than anyone else, if they would just shut up about it, it would fizzle out.

The Kathy and Jaq scenes are a total waste of time. I wonder if Bravo thought they could get them involved with Tree, and it just didn't happen, so now they have to scramble to find story lines for them.

I almost got tricked into watching Caroline's show as it was taped with RHWNJ. I deleted it, but saw the first couple of  minutes and heard Caroline say something about Jaq being on the show.  
Good, get off the housewife show.


And I still think that Amber's husband is a little creep. Even with him trying to show the kind, loving side with the photos and dinner. I didn't believe a word he said, it was all to try show us another side besides the loudmouth jerk we've seen so far.
That breakdown and crying outside the stable looked so phony.

I just can't image how New Jersey will make it for another season. The new cast members this season sure didn't work. Bringing back old cast members - (Dina, Kathy and Jaq) did nothing for it. And Tree in jail won't work either.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Time to say goodbye to this cast... They are getting beyond tired & found the 
season to be boring..


----------



## jchiara

a few episodes less than the average length....
Hard to believe this has been going on since July....


----------



## goyardlove

hotshot said:


> Time to say goodbye to this cast... They are getting beyond tired & found the
> season to be boring..


I stopped watching this show after the first episode of this season. I think we've all known for a while now that Teresa and Joe are cons, and all the 'drama' hasn't been entertaining at all


----------



## legaldiva

^ ITA.  I have found it really distasteful that the season has focused on Joe & Teresa denying they are criminals, lying to friends & their children, and acting like this is all so confusing to them.  You got caught.  Man up.

Radaronline had a story today that Teresa is saying she will divorce Joe after her sentence is served, and that Joe is drinking more alcoholically than ever.  I believe it ... I also suspect Joe will be deported and enforcing any child support orders against him will be impossible.  He's such a deadbeat.  Who cons banks and hte federal government that extensively for that many years and thinks he/she will get away with it?!?!?!?!


----------



## Michele26

At this point I don't believe Teresa would tell anyone she will divorce Joe. She's not going to admit her intentions to anyone who isn't close to her. Especially because she's depending on Joe to care for and be involved in their children's lives while she's away.


----------



## DiorT

Whatever happened to the Atlantic City trip they had?? That was never aired? I read some blind gossip about it, and now we never see it.  If gossip was right, one of the Househusbands threatened to sue Bravo if they aired what went down there.  It was mentioned Amber may have said what she and jimbo do in the bedroom..


----------



## sgj99

DiorT said:


> Whatever happened to the Atlantic City trip they had?? That was never aired? I read some blind gossip about it, and now we never see it.  If gossip was right, one of the Househusbands threatened to sue Bravo if they aired what went down there.  It was mentioned Amber may have said what she and jimbo do in the bedroom..


 
eeeeewwww!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

DiorT said:


> Whatever happened to the Atlantic City trip they had?? That was never aired? I read some blind gossip about it, and now we never see it.  If gossip was right, one of the Househusbands threatened to sue Bravo if they aired what went down there.  It was mentioned Amber may have said what she and jimbo do in the bedroom..



I didn't know anything about an Atlantic City trip. Did all the ladies go? Was this before or after they went to Florida?
And agree - ewwwwww to hear what Amber and Jim do in their bedroom.


----------



## Luvbolide

legaldiva said:


> ^ Who cons banks and hte federal government that extensively for that many years and thinks he/she will get away with it?!?!?!?!





These two arrogant fools.  I think they are both in this up to their necks - one person doesn't do this over a multi-year period and to this extent with the other knowing nothing.  They forged her W-2s, for heaven's sake.  Repulsive.

And I think it is outrageous of Bravo to keep them on TV as if this somehow happened "to them" rather than multiple felonies committed by them.  I suspect they are encouraging any potential divorce - "stay here, Teresa, divorce Joe, blame him for everything, your fans will still love you, we will keep you on TV...blahblahblah".  I'd love to see some public pressure put on Bravo to drop convicted felons from their shows.  (Wishful thinking, I know...)


----------



## sgj99

legaldiva said:


> ^ ITA.  I have found it really distasteful that the season has focused on Joe & Teresa denying they are criminals, lying to friends & their children, and acting like this is all so confusing to them.  You got caught.  Man up.
> 
> Radaronline had a story today that Teresa is saying she will divorce Joe after her sentence is served, and that Joe is drinking more alcoholically than ever.  I believe it ... I also suspect Joe will be deported and enforcing any child support orders against him will be impossible.  He's such a deadbeat.  Who cons banks and hte federal government that extensively for that many years and thinks he/she will get away with it?!?!?!?!





Luvbolide said:


> These two arrogant fools.  I think they are both in this up to their necks - one person doesn't do this over a multi-year period and to this extent with the other knowing nothing.  They forged her W-2s, for heaven's sake.  Repulsive.
> 
> And I think it is outrageous of Bravo to keep them on TV as if this somehow happened "to them" rather than multiple felonies committed by them.  I suspect they are encouraging any potential divorce - "stay here, Teresa, divorce Joe, blame him for everything, your fans will still love you, we will keep you on TV...blahblahblah".  I'd love to see some public pressure put on Bravo to drop convicted felons from their shows.  (Wishful thinking, I know...)



i agree.  the whole season was about everyone feeling sorry for Joe and Teresa, how could this happen to them, it's just so awful for them to go through, blah, blah, blah ...


----------



## cocosapphire

Luvbolide said:


> *I'd love to see some public pressure put on Bravo to drop convicted felons from their shows.*  (Wishful thinking, I know...)





+1


I stopped watching RHONJ about 2 seasons ago (was determined that I wasn't going to help push their ratings up).


----------



## swags

I don't see them dropping Teresa and Joe right now since the rest of the cast is so lame. 
I also think other cast members are sympathetic to Tre and Joe, because they probably have some skeletons that they hope don't come out. There's been talk of Chris/Jacqueline and Joe/Melissa having some shady dealings.


----------



## slang

swags said:


> I don't see them dropping Teresa and Joe right now since the rest of the cast is so lame.
> I also think other cast members are sympathetic to Tre and Joe, because they probably have some skeletons that they hope don't come out. *There's been talk of Chris/Jacqueline and Joe/Melissa having some shady dealings.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Chris & Jac are in the middle of their 7 million dollar bank fraud case, I read they are trying to keep the records sealed. I hope the judge doesn't allow it since the records show over spending to fund a lifestyle they didn't really have either - cars, travel etc...


----------



## guccimamma

kathy looks like she's been sampling the cannolis


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


> kathy looks like she's been sampling the cannolis





She's a little thicker this season. I gained a few pounds myself recently so I know how she feels. I would not want to film with Melissa doing her bikini poses and showing off. The twins are skinny but I think they smoke cigarettes to help with their weight. And I couldn't stop staring at Teresa Guidices freckled chest during her one on ones. 


(I could never be a real housewife, I'd crumble at the criticism that I just dished out)


----------



## krissa

According to realitytea, Teresa will be writing a prison tell all. So gross that they are criminals and can continue to capitalize on said crime. She only desperately needs the $ bc she scammed and got caught. I can't feel bad for someone that's million dollars in the hole bc they're a greedy pig.


----------



## zaara10

krissa said:


> According to realitytea, Teresa will be writing a prison tell all. So gross that they are criminals and can continue to capitalize on said crime. She only desperately needs the $ bc she scammed and got caught. I can't feel bad for someone that's million dollars in the hole bc they're a greedy pig.




Woman can't formulate a coherent sentence & she's "writing" a tell all?! They're better off letting Gia write one!!!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## guccimamma

swags said:


> She's a little thicker this season. I gained a few pounds myself recently so I know how she feels. I would not want to film with Melissa doing her bikini poses and showing off. The twins are skinny but I think they smoke cigarettes to help with their weight. And I couldn't stop staring at Teresa Guidices freckled chest during her one on ones.
> 
> 
> (I could never be a real housewife, I'd crumble at the criticism that I just dished out)



i wouldn't want to film with any of them, i don't know many moms who are so quick to run around in bikinis. 

if i made cannolis for a living, i'd weight 300lbs


----------



## pursegrl12

guccimamma said:


> i wouldn't want to film with any of them, i don't know many moms who are so quick to run around in bikinis.
> 
> if i made cannolis for a living, i'd weight 300lbs



true story.


----------



## missyb

Joe is going to lose his license by March 2015 since he finally took a plea deal in the driving charges. This is being reported by our local paper here in nj.


----------



## swags

https://tv.yahoo.com/news/real-housewives-joe-giudice-flip-flops-plea-deal-190000380.html


The Star-Ledger reported that Giudice told photographers gathered outside the Paterson courthouse, *&#8220;If you don't get out of my face, I'm gonna kick every one of youse in the head.&#8221;
*

Sometimes Joe cracks me up. I don't think he is trying to be funny though.


----------



## Love Of My Life

krissa said:


> According to realitytea, Teresa will be writing a prison tell all. So gross that they are criminals and can continue to capitalize on said crime. She only desperately needs the $ bc she scammed and got caught. I can't feel bad for someone that's million dollars in the hole bc they're a greedy pig.


 

It sends a terrible message to "profit" from your crime

What lessons is she learning that she constantly refers to in her interviews!!


----------



## Luvbolide

swags said:


> https://tv.yahoo.com/news/real-housewives-joe-giudice-flip-flops-plea-deal-190000380.html
> 
> 
> The Star-Ledger reported that Giudice told photographers gathered outside the Paterson courthouse, *If you don't get out of my face, I'm gonna kick every one of youse in the head.
> *
> 
> Sometimes Joe cracks me up. I don't think he is trying to be funny though.






I read that he was upset about the state and fed time being served concurrently so he had to break for lunch to talk to his lawyer before he would enter his plea - hysterical!!!  Must have been hard for the judge not to say - okay, dude, consecutive sentences it is!!

These two are really something else.  

I hadn't 't thought about how hard it would be to run 4 kids around in the 'burbs without a license.


----------



## stylemechanel

krissa said:


> According to realitytea, Teresa will be writing a prison tell all. So gross that they are criminals and can continue to capitalize on said crime. She only desperately needs the $ bc she scammed and got caught. I can't feel bad for someone that's million dollars in the hole bc they're a greedy pig.



I always thought that you couldn't profit from a crime while in prison - no matter what form - books, art, etc.. Am I wrong?


----------



## pixiejenna

swags said:


> I don't see them dropping Teresa and Joe right now since the rest of the cast is so lame.
> I also think other cast members are sympathetic to Tre and Joe, because they probably have some skeletons that they hope don't come out. There's been talk of Chris/Jacqueline and Joe/Melissa having some shady dealings.



I hate to say it but I still believe that they are in talks about doing a spin off. I could see bravo dropping rhnj and giving them their own show. They can very easily get the old rhnj
cast to make appearances. They'd show Joe "raising" the girls when Tree serves her time. Then vice versa when Tree has to raise the girls alone. 






slang said:


> swags said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see them dropping Teresa and Joe right now since the rest of the cast is so lame.
> I also think other cast members are sympathetic to Tre and Joe, because they probably have some skeletons that they hope don't come out. *There's been talk of Chris/Jacqueline and Joe/Melissa having some shady dealings.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Chris & Jac are in the middle of their 7 million dollar bank fraud case, I read they are trying to keep the records sealed. I hope the judge doesn't allow it since the records show over spending to fund a lifestyle they didn't really have either - cars, travel etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they want the courts to keep the records sealed means it's gotta be bad. I hope they don't seal them so they will be outed for the frauds they are. Funny that Jacqueline made such a big stink with Tree for not disclosing her legal issues with her on camera when she's in the same situation. This explains why Tree wrote her off after she did that.  Karma is a B Jaucq you should have kept your mouth shut over your friends legal woes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbolide said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that he was upset about the state and fed time being served concurrently so he had to break for lunch to talk to his lawyer before he would enter his plea - hysterical!!!  Must have been hard for the judge not to say - okay, dude, consecutive sentences it is!!
> 
> These two are really something else.
> 
> I hadn't 't thought about how hard it would be to run 4 kids around in the 'burbs without a license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a good point that I never thought of.  I feel like Joes mom will probably be the one picking up that responsibility.  I also think she will be the main one raising the girls too. Trees parents don't have the resources or the energy to do it.
Click to expand...


----------



## swags

pixiejenna said:


> I hate to say it but I still believe that they are in talks about doing a spin off. I could see bravo dropping rhnj and giving them their own show. They can very easily get the old rhnj
> cast to make appearances. They'd show Joe "raising" the girls when Tree serves her time. Then vice versa when Tree has to raise the girls alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they want the courts to keep the records sealed means it's gotta be bad. I hope they don't seal them so they will be outed for the frauds they are. Funny that Jacqueline made such a big stink with Tree for not disclosing her legal issues with her on camera when she's in the same situation. This explains why Tree wrote her off after she did that.  Karma is a B Jaucq you should have kept your mouth shut over your friends legal woes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point that I never thought of.  I feel like Joes mom will probably be the one picking up that responsibility.  I also think she will be the main one raising the girls too. Trees parents don't have the resources or the energy to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read on one of the gossip sites that they are going to do a spinoff and that they are filming now. Not sure if that's true but I wouldn't be surprised. Tre and Joe are rather trapped anyway. Its not like she's going to get a job as a seasonal associate at Macys for the holidays. The only job I see for them is to try and keep their fame going.
Click to expand...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

pixiejenna said:


> I hate to say it but I still believe that they are in talks about doing a spin off. I could see bravo dropping rhnj and giving them their own show. They can very easily get the old rhnj
> cast to make appearances. They'd show Joe "raising" the girls when Tree serves her time. Then vice versa when Tree has to raise the girls alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they want the courts to keep the records sealed means it's gotta be bad. I hope they don't seal them so they will be outed for the frauds they are. Funny that Jacqueline made such a big stink with Tree for not disclosing her legal issues with her on camera when she's in the same situation. This explains why Tree wrote her off after she did that.  Karma is a B Jaucq you should have kept your mouth shut over your friends legal woes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point that I never thought of.  I feel like Joes mom will probably be the one picking up that responsibility.  I also think she will be the main one raising the girls too. Trees parents don't have the resources or the energy to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Joe & Melissa will help? Also isn't Dina one of the girls godmother?
Click to expand...


----------



## MAGJES

guccimamma said:


> kathy looks like she's been sampling the cannolis



Jacqueline too.



Glitterandstuds said:


> I wonder if Joe & Melissa will help? Also isn't Dina one of the girls godmother?



Dina is the 4th daughter 's godmother. I could see her helping out but can't see Melissa doing this or at least not off camera. Doesn't seem like the type. If she ever talks about it it's not sincere.....just for appearances.


----------



## pixiejenna

Glitterandstuds said:


> pixiejenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it but I still believe that they are in talks about doing a spin off. I could see bravo dropping rhnj and giving them their own show. They can very easily get the old rhnj
> cast to make appearances. They'd show Joe "raising" the girls when Tree serves her time. Then vice versa when Tree has to raise the girls alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Joe & Melissa will help? Also isn't Dina one of the girls godmother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Joe & Melissa will probably try too keep a distance from them for two reasons.  First Juicy taught her brother everything he knows so I wouldn't be too surprised if they are in a similar boat soon. So they will try to keep off the radar as much as possible.  The second reason Mages pretty much summed it up Melissa won't let it happen unless it's on camera.  She's too phony and doesn't care about them. In fact I could see her arguing against it in the interest of her own kids. Saying something along the lines like they will disrupt her "perfect angels". They will be such a bad influence on her kids and she's not willing to risk it. I could see Dana helping out here and there but I don't see her taking all 4 girls on by herself.  Because let's be real Joe isn't going to be much help and will probably be drinking most of the time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nahreen

krissa said:


> According to realitytea, Teresa will be writing a prison tell all. So gross that they are criminals and can continue to capitalize on said crime. She only desperately needs the $ bc she scammed and got caught. I can't feel bad for someone that's million dollars in the hole bc they're a greedy pig.



She'll only continue to profit if people buy her things. So glad they are not on sale here.


----------



## katlun

stylemechanel said:


> I always thought that you couldn't profit from a crime while in prison - no matter what form - books, art, etc.. Am I wrong?



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> pixiejenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it but I still believe that they are in talks about doing a spin off. I could see bravo dropping rhnj and giving them their own show. They can very easily get the old rhnj
> cast to make appearances. They'd show Joe "raising" the girls when Tree serves her time. Then vice versa when Tree has to raise the girls alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read on one of the gossip sites that they are going to do a spinoff and that they are filming now. Not sure if that's true but I wouldn't be surprised. Tre and Joe are rather trapped anyway. Its not like she's going to get a job as a seasonal associate at Macys for the holidays. The only job I see for them is to try and keep their fame going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see them doing a spin off with Tre...I keep thinking maybe something similar to the special a few years back with Victoria Beckham and her family's big move to America, but it would be Tre preparing her family to move to Italy( I honestly don't see her  staying in the U.S. without Joe unless they got divorced)
Click to expand...


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I saw a headline today that said T is talking with a divorce lawyer. I didn't have time to read the article though.


----------



## TinksDelite

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> I saw a headline today that said T is talking with a divorce lawyer. I didn't have time to read the article though.



I think I mentioned earlier (or maybe it was the thread on the Celebrity Thread?) but I think she will divorce him while he's doing his time.   

I dont think she has any desire to move to Italy.  Plus, I can totally see her doing a "mob wives" type spin off featuring Victoria Gotti!


----------



## pixiejenna

TinksDelite said:


> I think I mentioned earlier (or maybe it was the thread on the Celebrity Thread?) but I think she will divorce him while he's doing his time.
> 
> I dont think she has any desire to move to Italy.  Plus, I can totally see her doing a "mob wives" type spin off featuring Victoria Gotti!



ITA there's no way is she moving to Italy to be with Joe. Most of her family is here including her parents and her father is ill. Plus dragging the girls half way across the world away from thier friends/schools. Not to mention i highly doubt any of the kids are fluent in Italian. I think she will divorce him for the formality of it, he's obviously going to be deported.  Maybe to also make child support and spousal support requirements clear before he's deported.  Not that she'll ever see a dime. Also it would protect her future earnings if he tried to get his hands on it.


----------



## Graw

Its beyond frustrating that the Twins blame Tre for Reno saying he slept with his mother in law and VGotti repeating it. Seems like they want an imaginary storyline.  Teresa Aprea showed her true colors saying its Karma Tre is getting locked up, just mean.  Its good that she apologized.


----------



## missyb

The twins are so fake and ridilicious! They talk about if you do crimes but Reno put their colts neck house up as collateral for a mob boss who got arrested in May 2010 in Brooklyn. It's all public record!


----------



## slang

Graw said:


> *Its beyond frustrating that the Twins blame Tre for Reno saying he slept with his mother in law and VGotti repeating it*. Seems like they want an imaginary storyline.  Teresa Aprea showed her true colors saying its Karma Tre is getting locked up, just mean.  Its good that she apologized.



This!


----------



## swags

I'm watching the finale now. It bothers me that Kathy looks happy about the sentencing. Like she wants to laugh, Richie too. Only Rosie looked believably upset.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Rosie was the only one upset over the sentence.  I think once Jacquie mentally processed it she was upset too but probably because she's going threw similar legal woes and maybe realized she could be in the same shoes. One of the new girls (don't know her name) was pretty gitty about the sentence while talking it over with her BF.


----------



## tamshac77

Graw said:


> *Its beyond frustrating that the Twins blame Tre for Reno saying he slept with his mother in law and VGotti repeating it.* Seems like they want an imaginary storyline.  Teresa Aprea showed her true colors saying its Karma Tre is getting locked up, just mean.  Its good that she apologized.



I'm with you.  I was frustrated every time Dina tried to get Tre to apologize, when she should have kept her mouth shut in the first place.  I'm glad Tre didn't apologize because it was supposed to stay between her and her best friend.  The twins (and the other ladies) all acted like they wouldn't have done the same thing.  Please.


----------



## tamshac77

sgj99 said:


> i agree.  the whole season was about everyone feeling sorry for Joe and Teresa, how could this happen to them, it's just so awful for them to go through, blah, blah, blah ...



Of course.  Bravo knew it would spike ratings.  It's still hurtful to see someone you love go through that.


----------



## tamshac77

swags said:


> She's a little thicker this season. I gained a few pounds myself recently so I know how she feels. I would not want to film with Melissa doing her bikini poses and showing off. The twins are skinny but I think they smoke cigarettes to help with their weight. And I couldn't stop staring at Teresa Guidices freckled chest during her one on ones.
> 
> 
> *(I could never be a real housewife, I'd crumble at the criticism that I just dished out)*


----------



## goyardlove

Michele26 said:


> At this point I don't believe Teresa would tell anyone she will divorce Joe. She's not going to admit her intentions to anyone who isn't close to her. Especially because she's depending on Joe to care for and be involved in their children's lives while she's away.


Anyone watch Real Housewives of Atlanta too?? Talk about recycling stories (Phaedra and Apollo)


----------



## dooneybaby

Last night seemed like one big pitty party. 
Does anyone in this cast know the meaning of personal accountability? The Giudices are not victims! Maybe their children are, but Joe and Teresa are not!


----------



## lovesbmw

dooneybaby said:


> Last night seemed like one big pitty party.
> Does anyone in this cast know the meaning of personal accountability? The Giudices are not victims! Maybe their children are, but Joe and Teresa are not!


I agree with you, they lived high above their means,not thinking one minute of their girls, very sad for the girls.


----------



## slang

The end bugged me - "if" I had to watch cast members reactions to Joe & Tre sentences it should have been her brother & Melissa and her BFF Dina, not Tre's random "co-workers" and her cousins she doesn't even speak too. Tre and Kathy aren't even speaking
....and Jac crying like a baby WTF? and texting Tre again even though she never responded to all your other texts - she seems unstable


----------



## Almaz

dooneybaby said:


> Last night seemed like one big pitty party.
> Does anyone in this cast know the meaning of personal accountability? The Giudices are not victims! Maybe their children are, but Joe and Teresa are not!



They sure are guilty, but when it's someone you know especially if it was a close friend or a family member you can't help but feel sorry for them in a way or another, also a white-collar crime is perceived differently than crimes that include violent acts like rape or murder


----------



## Almaz

slang said:


> The end bugged me - "if" I had to watch cast members reactions to Joe & Tre sentences it should have been her brother & Melissa and her BFF Dina, not Tre's random "co-workers" and her cousins she doesn't even speak too. Tre and Kathy aren't even speaking
> ....and Jac crying like a baby WTF? and texting Tre again even though she never responded to all your other texts - she seems unstable



I don't think real friends and close family members would have agreed to film their reaction! It can be a little too much! Jac is crying because she's next with her legal problems


----------



## zaara10

goyardlove said:


> Anyone watch Real Housewives of Atlanta too?? Talk about recycling stories (Phaedra and Apollo)




But Apollo doesn't seem to be getting a big pity party the way Teresa & Joe are. And I think I know why... 



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## pixiejenna

slang said:


> The end bugged me - "if" I had to watch cast members reactions to Joe & Tre sentences it should have been her brother & Melissa and her BFF Dina, not Tre's random "co-workers" and her cousins she doesn't even speak too. Tre and Kathy aren't even speaking
> ....and Jac crying like a baby WTF? and texting Tre again even though she never responded to all your other texts - she seems unstable



Jacq hasn't been stable since season one but at least she's laid off the wine.







Almaz said:


> I don't think real friends and close family members would have agreed to film their reaction! It can be a little too much! Jac is crying because she's next with her legal problems



ITA I'm inclined to think that they were there for them, possibly even watching the girls while they were in court all day. They didn't want to film thier reactions because they wanted some privacy knowing that the outcome was so grim. So Tree & Joe could come home to thier families and react/vent with out it being filmed. If they filmed it potentially it could affect thier future court trial for Joes deportation. As dumb as they are they are smart enough to not put that on film.


----------



## pursegrl12

Me while I was watching their "reactions" at the end of the show......


----------



## sgj99

dooneybaby said:


> Last night seemed like one big pitty party.
> Does anyone in this cast know the meaning of personal accountability? The Giudices are not victims! Maybe their children are, but Joe and Teresa are not!


 
i'm with you dooneybaby, the whole "victim" mentality this season has been beyond any reason at all.  and it seems everyone has been on the poor-Teresa-and-Joe bandwagon, we can't believe this is happening to us/them.  it wasn't until last night there was some mention of accountability and it only came from Jim, who is a douche-bag, and the twins, who decided they had an axe to grind with Teresa so their opinions are skewed to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This season was good.

I actually enjoyed Joe Gorga. He had some good one liners. Melissa looked great this entire season.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

They are not victims but scammers and con artists and theives all driven from greed and are now convicted felons - that's all Joe and Tre are - convicted felons with criminal records. I will save my sympathy and pity to those that really need it - true victims.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I think people have jumped on the poor Tre and Joe bandwagon because there are four young children involved, two of who are old enough to understand what is going on. Poor Gia. I can't even imagine being a pre-teen and going to school everyday with your mom and dad's poor financial decisions plastered all over the internet. I also can't imagine making my children go through this so publicly. My guess is they have continued with the show because it's the only source of income they have right now. It's keeping them housed with food on the table.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I think Rosie was the only one upset over the sentence.  I think once Jacquie mentally processed it she was upset too but probably because she's going threw similar legal woes and maybe realized she could be in the same shoes. One of the new girls (don't know her name) was pretty gitty about the sentence while talking it over with her BF.



what I thought was strange about that scene is that you hear Jaq and Kathy sobbing, but when you see them their make-up is relatively in tact - their faces didn't match the soundtrack.
Agree, Rosie did seem to really be upset.


----------



## Bentley1

Kathy looked like she was trying to stifle a laugh the whole time they were "reacting" to the verdict.  

Aside from their children, I fully believe the only people who are truly upset over Teresa & Joe's convictions are her parents, his mom & perhaps his siblings (and a few of his other family members).  I don't think that Little Joe cares and I believe Melissa is giddy.  

Teresa & Joe tried so hard to be the top dogs, at ANY cost, amongst their friends, family & co-workers. To see them fall this hard & wipe even SOME of the smug off their faces must feel pretty darn good to those that they stepped on & looked down on while clawing their way to the "top."  (Little Joe/Melissa/Kathy/Richie/Caroline/Danielle/Jacqueline/Chris, etcccc).


----------



## goyardlove

pursegrl12 said:


> me while i was watching their "reactions" at the end of the show......
> 
> View attachment 2784250


+1!!


----------



## goyardlove

zaara10 said:


> But Apollo doesn't seem to be getting a big pity party the way Teresa & Joe are. And I think I know why...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


I think we all do lol


----------



## missyb

Tre wants to go2 a halfway house or jail in ct or wv. I don't know anything about a halfway house but aren't you allowed to leave during the day? And check back in at night?


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> But Apollo doesn't seem to be getting a big pity party the way Teresa & Joe are. And I think I know why...
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



It's so transparent....


Now, inthis last episode, the lady that survived breast cancer: did she really cut that little bit of hair off and proclaim it would make a new wig for someone?  Someone like who, Barbie??


----------



## GTOFan

Yeah, I thought that was odd.


----------



## DrDior

GTOFan said:


> Yeah, I thought that was odd.



I didn't.

He's black.


----------



## DrDior

missyb said:


> Tre wants to go2 a halfway house or jail in ct or wv. I don't know anything about a halfway house but aren't you allowed to leave during the day? And check back in at night?



Yup, on day parole you get to be out during the day - in school, working or visiting family - but you must report back by check-in time. They have you on a structure, but not nearly as structured as places that make you wear orange outfits.


----------



## starrynite_87

Bentley1 said:


> Kathy looked like she was trying to stifle a laugh the whole time they were "reacting" to the verdict.
> 
> Aside from their children, I fully believe the only people who are truly upset over Teresa & Joe's convictions are her parents, his mom & perhaps his siblings (and a few of his other family members).  I don't think that Little Joe cares and I believe Melissa is giddy.
> 
> Teresa & Joe tried so hard to be the top dogs, at ANY cost, amongst their friends, family & co-workers. To see them fall this hard & wipe even SOME of the smug off their faces must feel pretty darn good to those that they stepped on & looked down on while clawing their way to the "top."  (Little Joe/Melissa/Kathy/Richie/Caroline/Danielle/Jacqueline/Chris, etcccc).




Agree with the last part 150%


----------



## missyb

DrDior said:


> Yup, on day parole you get to be out during the day - in school, working or visiting family - but you must report back by check-in time. They have you on a structure, but not nearly as structured as places that make you wear orange outfits.




That's what I thought. I would be very surprised if the judge went for that.


----------



## MAGJES

rockhollow said:


> what I thought was strange about that scene is that you hear Jaq and Kathy sobbing, but when you see them their make-up is relatively in tact - their faces didn't match the soundtrack.
> Agree, *Rosie did seem to really be upset.*




Agree - and I remember that she and Joe are pretty close.


----------



## swags

I would have preferred for Kathy and Jacqueline to slap hands vs that fake crying. I only thought they kept Kathy on as a friend this season so that they could still film Rosie.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> It's so transparent....
> 
> 
> Now, inthis last episode, the lady that survived breast cancer: did she really cut that little bit of hair off and proclaim it would make a new wig for someone?  Someone like who, Barbie??



It's enough to make a wig for a child. My 6 y/o cut off 10" of her long curly hair last yr to send to "locks of love." 10" is the minimum to send them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> It's enough to make a wig for a child. My 6 y/o cut off 10" of her long curly hair last yr to send to "locks of love." 10" is the minimum to send them.



That didn't even look like 10" though


----------



## pixiejenna

I doubt that they will let Tree do her time in a half way house. I think that she's grasping at straws. That would be giving her a slap on a the wrist for stealing millions. It's not going to happen she needs to get her head straight and face the fact that she's going to serve the time.


----------



## missyb

pixiejenna said:


> I doubt that they will let Tree do her time in a half way house. I think that she's grasping at straws. That would be giving her a slap on a the wrist for stealing millions. It's not going to happen she needs to get her head straight and face the fact that she's going to serve the time.




Judge already said no today


----------



## pixiejenna

missyb said:


> Judge already said no today



Well that was fast but I'm glad they said no. She's just desperate and looking for an out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She's been dropped by her crisis management/PR team. Mainly because she sent the letter to the judge without their knowledge. They can't do their job, if she's doing stuff like that.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> She's been dropped by her crisis management/PR team. Mainly because she sent the letter to the judge without their knowledge. They can't do their job, if she's doing stuff like that.




I wonder who wrote the letter for her. Gia? They need to face reality. Time to pay for your crimes. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## swags

Will she be with violent offenders ?


----------



## missyb

swags said:


> Will she be with violent offenders ?




I doubt it she's going to a federal prison not state which are usually a more laid back facility. We know someone who was in federal and he sent everyone hand made Christmas ornaments every year!


----------



## Nishi621

Paper today says she is going to Danbury Correctional facility, the prison that the lady from Orange Is The New Black served her time in


----------



## buzzytoes

Wonder if she will read the book Orange is the New Black before she goes to prison. Could provide some insight! I will at least now know what her intake process will be like.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Is Jac having legal problems? I was under the impression that money is tight because of all the specialists they are having to bring in for Nick.


----------



## slang

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> Is Jac having legal problems? I was under the impression that money is tight because of all the specialists they are having to bring in for Nick.



Her & husband in the middle of a 7 million dollar bankrupcy fraud case. She forgot to mention that part when she talked about selling her house because of additional costs for Nick's treatment


----------



## Nahreen

slang said:


> Her & husband in the middle of a 7 million dollar bankrupcy fraud case. She forgot to mention that part when she talked about selling her house because of additional costs for Nick's treatment



I think black water was a stupid investment.


----------



## slang

Nahreen said:


> I think black water was a stupid investment.



Yes it was. This is pre Blk water, has to do with Chris's apparel company


----------



## missyb

Watching tonight makes me dislike the twins even more. I really hope they aren't asked back next year. I can't believe Char let them shoot there but I guess anything for free advertising


----------



## swags

I think Bravo should have Milania fill in during Teresa's absence.


----------



## swags

I say lose the twins and Melissa. Fire Kathy and Jac as friends. Keep Amber and Dina, Teresa if possible and build a new cast from there.


Rosie can be a friend of the housewives as long as there's no Kathy and Richie. Bobby, oddly enough could be a friend of the housewives.


----------



## sgj99

so they go to Atlantic City and spend the first part of the trip talking about ... having their period?  that was just so strange!


----------



## dooneybaby

I wasn't paying close, close attention to last night's AC episode because I was getting ready for work.
But did I hear Andy narrating the episode? I didn't like that. It sounded weird.
He's never done that before, has he?


----------



## junqueprincess

I can't believe the twins, they are really awful. I thought the way they acted at the blackjack table towards Amber, after they were late. Then on the sofa- not sure which evil twin was such a B, but truly out of control. Really surprised no one else stepped in. Don't let the door hit you on your exit!


----------



## sgj99

junqueprincess said:


> I can't believe the twins, they are really awful. I thought the way they acted at the blackjack table towards Amber, after they were late. Then on the sofa- not sure which evil twin was such a B, but truly out of control. Really surprised no one else stepped in. Don't let the door hit you on your exit!


 
yes, the twins were beyond horrible with their treatment of Amber.  they were the ones that were late to go gambling yet they were going to give everyone a lesson on manners???  I would have told them:  "you were late, we're only here for a short amount of time and i'm not spending it waiting for you to get ready."  and then the little game about "what was your first impression" was a disguise for more hidden insults.  those two are just mean girls in much older bodies.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> yes, the twins were beyond horrible with their treatment of Amber.  they were the ones that were late to go gambling yet they were going to give everyone a lesson on manners???  I would have told them:  "you were late, we're only here for a short amount of time and i'm not spending it waiting for you to get ready."  and then the little game about "what was your first impression" was a disguise for more hidden insults.  those two are just mean girls in much older bodies.



The uglier they act the uglier they look. Rode hard and put away wet. Too many cigarettes and suntanning can't be erased with botox.


----------



## ScottyGal

sgj99 said:


> so they go to Atlantic City and spend the first part of the trip talking about ... having their period?  that was just so strange!



Lol I thought this too!


----------



## Almaz

swags said:


> I say lose the twins and Melissa. Fire Kathy and Jac as friends. Keep Amber and Dina, Teresa if possible and build a new cast from there.
> 
> 
> Rosie can be a friend of the housewives as long as there's no Kathy and Richie. Bobby, oddly enough could be a friend of the housewives.



Bring Danielle back and make her fight with Jim


----------



## Almaz

dooneybaby said:


> I wasn't paying close, close attention to last night's AC episode because I was getting ready for work.
> But did I hear Andy narrating the episode? I didn't like that. It sounded weird.
> He's never done that before, has he?



As far as I remember he did that on episodes like "the lost footage" in older seasons, I could be wrong


----------



## missyb

dooneybaby said:


> I wasn't paying close, close attention to last night's AC episode because I was getting ready for work.
> But did I hear Andy narrating the episode? I didn't like that. It sounded weird.
> He's never done that before, has he?




Last night wasn't really a episode it was just parts that never aired it was just a mix of stuff


----------



## pixiejenna

junqueprincess said:


> I can't believe the twins, they are really awful. I thought the way they acted at the blackjack table towards Amber, after they were late. Then on the sofa- not sure which evil twin was such a B, but truly out of control. Really surprised no one else stepped in. Don't let the door hit you on your exit!











sgj99 said:


> yes, the twins were beyond horrible with their treatment of Amber.  they were the ones that were late to go gambling yet they were going to give everyone a lesson on manners???  I would have told them:  "you were late, we're only here for a short amount of time and i'm not spending it waiting for you to get ready."  and then the little game about "what was your first impression" was a disguise for more hidden insults.  those two are just mean girls in much older bodies.




ITA these girls some how think this show is all about them lol. If your late for going out you don't have the right to complain to your friends for not sitting around waiting for you to finish putting on your 10 pounds of shellac and hair spray. If you had manners you would have apologized for being late not pick a fight with them to place the blame on some one else.  I kinda of surprised that no one said anything they just let them have thier little hissy fit.


----------



## pursegrl12

best part of the episode was Dina saying "Atlantic City is ****ing gross!!!" 

it is.


----------



## zaara10

The twins are constantly looking for a reason to fight somebody. So obnoxious. 
The scene w/ joe & the kids was funny. But sad too given what's to come. I don't think he has it in him to take care of them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The show is a bore... the children are more entertaining LOL


----------



## missyb

pursegrl12 said:


> best part of the episode was Dina saying "Atlantic City is ****ing gross!!!"
> 
> it is.




+1. I live here in NJ and haven't been to that dump in years!


----------



## TinksDelite

missyb said:


> +1. I live here in NJ and haven't ber to that dump in years!



It really is... and with more casinos shuttering their doors I can't imagine how bad it will get in the next year.


----------



## needloub

zaara10 said:


> The twins are constantly looking for a reason to fight somebody. *So obnoxious*.
> The scene w/ joe & the kids was funny. But sad too given what's to come. I don't think he has it in him to take care of them.



They are obnoxious...Teresa more so than Nicole...


----------



## AECornell

Have you guys seen this? Teresa apparantly paid $10k for it to be done. It's wildly inappropriate IMO (the video). Gia and her girl group 3KT.


----------



## TinksDelite

AECornell said:


> Have you guys seen this? Teresa apparantly paid $10k for it to be done. It's wildly inappropriate IMO (the video). Gia and her girl group 3KT.



There was a post about it over in the Celebrity thread.  I thought it was disgusting then, now that I've seen it... I just can't.  They are what? 13, 14 & 16!!!


----------



## sgj99

OMG!!!  that is so wrong!  these girls, yes girls not women, are just too young to be dressed like that, made up like that, singing those lyrics and dancing the way they are.  and not one out of the three girls parents thought this was inappropriate?  wow!


----------



## AECornell

I think it's pretty disgusting. Yeah, if they want to dance like that at home, it's fine, but to put in on the internet for pervs? No way.

I do have to say though, the one that doesn't look like Gia is a good dancer, and better singer.



TinksDelite said:


> There was a post about it over in the Celebrity thread.  I thought it was disgusting then, now that I've seen it... I just can't.  They are what? 13, 14 & 16!!!



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## susieserb

Okay, that reunion was painful.  I just was...


----------



## KayuuKathey

susieserb said:


> Okay, that reunion was painful.  I just was...



I agree. Awkward glances, pausing and Teresa was not even there you could tell. Its like nobody there liked each other at all, all were playing nice. And Dina about Nicholas, jesus.

And then the mother thing to be brought up again by Teressssa next sunday. I cant.


----------



## slang

My thoughts on the reunion:

- Terrresssa's earrings are FAB
- Amber's make up looked bad & her dress is ugly
- Dina's shoes were great, her hair not so much. Her dress was nice but she should have ditched the necklace
- Kathy's make up is horrible & Jac's daughter Ashlee did it. She should change jobs
- Nicole is way too tanned, she must have gone tanning w/ Tre who was also too tanned
- Tre's body looked great in her dress
- They should have sat Dina next to Tre not Melissa. Melissa seems annoyed by Tre
- I can't fault Dina for not wanting to film w/ family when they aren't talking & she was right to call out Melissa for only getting cast on the show as she was on the outs w/ Tre at the time, it is the truth

I can't wait for next week with the guys


----------



## susieserb

KayuuKathey said:


> I agree. Awkward glances, pausing and Teresa was not even there you could tell. Its like nobody there liked each other at all, all were playing nice. And Dina about Nicholas, jesus.
> 
> And then the mother thing to be brought up again by Teressssa next sunday. I cant.



Well it's clear Theresa and Joe did NOT want to be on this show but they HAVE to for $$$, lots of legal fees. Andy what a boondoggle for YOU. Stop licking your chops so much, yes you have the Giudices over a barrel. Watched for 10 minutes and had to shut it off.


----------



## KayuuKathey

slang said:


> My thoughts on the reunion:
> 
> - Terrresssa's earrings are FAB
> - Amber's make up looked bad & her dress is ugly
> - Dina's shoes were great, her hair not so much. Her dress was nice but she should have ditched the necklace
> - Kathy's make up is horrible & Jac's daughter Ashlee did it. She should change jobs
> - Nicole is way too tanned, she must have gone tanning w/ Tre who was also too tanned
> - Tre's body looked great in her dress
> - They should have sat Dina next to Tre not Melissa. Melissa seems annoyed by Tre
> - I can't fault Dina for not wanting to film w/ family when they aren't talking & she was right to call out Melissa for only getting cast on the show as she was on the outs w/ Tre at the time, it is the truth
> 
> I can't wait for next week with the guys



The guys are going to bring it  especially Jim


----------



## Carson123

slang said:


> My thoughts on the reunion:
> 
> 
> 
> - Terrresssa's earrings are FAB
> 
> - Amber's make up looked bad & her dress is ugly
> 
> - Dina's shoes were great, her hair not so much. Her dress was nice but she should have ditched the necklace
> 
> - Kathy's make up is horrible & Jac's daughter Ashlee did it. She should change jobs
> 
> - Nicole is way too tanned, she must have gone tanning w/ Tre who was also too tanned
> 
> - Tre's body looked great in her dress
> 
> - They should have sat Dina next to Tre not Melissa. Melissa seems annoyed by Tre
> 
> - I can't fault Dina for not wanting to film w/ family when they aren't talking & she was right to call out Melissa for only getting cast on the show as she was on the outs w/ Tre at the time, it is the truth
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for next week with the guys




Amber's makeup always looks awful.


----------



## dooneybaby

KayuuKathey said:


> I agree. Awkward glances, pausing and Teresa was not even there you could tell. Its like nobody there liked each other at all, all were playing nice. And Dina about Nicholas, jesus.
> 
> And then the mother thing to be brought up again by Teressssa next sunday. I cant.


I am so sick of Teresa's denial. She walks out of the reunion if anyone even utters the word "court." She wants to pretend that her legal troubles don't exist, which is so unrealistic! And she wants everyone else to pretend they don't exist either.

If she doesn't want to hear about it then she should just leave the show and her $700,000 a season paycheck!


----------



## dooneybaby

AECornell said:


> Have you guys seen this? Teresa apparantly paid $10k for it to be done. It's wildly inappropriate IMO (the video). Gia and her girl group 3KT.



I couldn't even watch all of it! Just TRASHEEE!
Aside from that, whose $10,000 did Teresa use to have the video done?
Girlfriend just doesn't get it, does she.


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> Okay, that reunion was painful.  I just was...


 Painful indeed

As much as Melissa was trying to convince us that thjngs are cool between her and Tre, their body language tells a whole 'nother story. 



dooneybaby said:


> I am so sick of Teresa's denial. She walks out of the reunion if anyone even utters the word "court." She wants to pretend that her legal troubles don't exist, which is so unrealistic! And she wants everyone else to pretend they don't exist either.
> 
> If she doesn't want to hear about it then she should just leave the show and her $700,000 a season paycheck!



This!!!

She kept saying "family shouldn't talk about it". Uh, well girlfriend all of viewing public is talking about it. What kind of family doesn't talk to or about other family members if they are going through some things?  Who does Dina think she's fooling, saying she doesn't speak about their legal issues?  That's a crock. 

Tre fine talking about to (ie to the tabloids) as long as their is a check that comes along with it. 

Amber's husband is giving me gay vibes. 

Tre needs to stay out of the sun and tanning salon, her chest looks awful. 

I liked Melissa's look - makeup very nice, hair pulled back looks good in her and the dress seemed cute.


----------



## GoGlam

I think where Teresa is coming from about her "family" and talking about her legal issues is that they clearly are thrilled about it.  From the very beginning, it was clear that there was always an inferiority/superiority complex going on in that set of relationships.  The fact that Teresa is now in this huge mess validates to them that she was likely never truly superior.

The family came on the show because they are jealous, attention-seeking people and wanted a piece of the pie, knowing good and well how much drama they would create by coming on. If they could take something away from Teresa, they would definitely try and they did.  Teresa definitely knows what their intentions were and I don't blame her for refusing to play nice with them and all their "I love my family" fakery.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ OK that may be true.  But instead of hopping up running away from the situation, take the pulls by the horn - tell 'em how you feel.  

Tre's problem is she's not quick on her feet with comebacks, she doesn't know how to express herself clearly without fumbling, mumbling and talking in run-on sentences.  

They are all pretty low down if you ask me, though.


----------



## sgj99

i can't stand Dina, i think she is the biggest hypocrite.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> i can't stand Dina, i think she is the biggest hypocrite.



totally!  because who says 'namaste bishes'?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I just wonder what happened with Dina and her family that she says she just doesn't care.  Seems very cold to me.  Whatever happened has to be absolutely terrible for her to just not forgive and move on.  I liked her in the beginning but seems like she has some strange ways about her or could be because I have no idea what happened?


----------



## susieserb

Any relative uttering guilty hurts Tre's chances of turning her ruling around.  Legal stuff should absolutely NOT be discussed because anything and everything will be used against you.  Dina understood this from the get go but the other media whores could care less (read the cousin and Jackie).  

I can see the other "fringe" gals capitalizing on Tre's misfortunes but family, keep your mouth shut.  I actually agree here.


----------



## raiderette74

I don't think Dina is who I thought she was.  Nama what?


----------



## susieserb

LOREBUNDE said:


> I just wonder what happened with Dina and her family that she says she just doesn't care.  Seems very cold to me.  Whatever happened has to be absolutely terrible for her to just not forgive and move on.  I liked her in the beginning but seems like she has some strange ways about her or could be because I have no idea what happened?


Dina doesn't want to discuss her family.  I respect that?  She just shuts down when pummeled with questions in this arena.  I actually appreciated her answers and accepted her utterances.


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> I think where Teresa is coming from about her "family" and talking about her legal issues is that they clearly are thrilled about it.  From the very beginning, it was clear that there was always an inferiority/superiority complex going on in that set of relationships.  The fact that Teresa is now in this huge mess validates to them that she was likely never truly superior.
> 
> The family came on the show because they are jealous, attention-seeking people and wanted a piece of the pie, knowing good and well how much drama they would create by coming on. If they could take something away from Teresa, they would definitely try and they did.  Teresa definitely knows what their intentions were and I don't blame her for refusing to play nice with them and all their "I love my family" fakery.


The hell to the YES!


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ OK that may be true.  But instead of hopping up running away from the situation, take the pulls by the horn - tell 'em how you feel.
> 
> Tre's problem is she's not quick on her feet with comebacks, she doesn't know how to express herself clearly without fumbling, mumbling and talking in run-on sentences.
> 
> They are all pretty low down if you ask me, though.


The woman can't express herself well; never could.  She is ridiculed and vilified for being stupid; she's not stupid, maybe a learning disability.


----------



## buzzytoes

susieserb said:


> *Any relative uttering guilty hurts Tre's chances of turning her ruling around.  L*egal stuff should absolutely NOT be discussed because anything and everything will be used against you.  Dina understood this from the get go but the other media whores could care less (read the cousin and Jackie).
> 
> I can see the other "fringe" gals capitalizing on Tre's misfortunes but family, keep your mouth shut.  I actually agree here.





But the fact is, she is guilty. She made her bed and now she has to lay in it. To be angry at anyone for talking about it is ridiculous.


----------



## TinksDelite

Did I miss something?! Wasn't it the clip of the elderly aunt commenting (in general) that if you do something wrong you should be punished that sent Tre off & running?!  I don't know.. in my family you respect your elders, if that's the way the aunt feels then so be it.. besides the fact that Tre & Joe DID plead guilty! 

Did anyone notice when she was in the bathroom?  It was like total denial... "I just needed a break.. ooo a penny.. find a penny..."  WTF?!


----------



## slang

buzzytoes said:


> But the fact is, she is guilty. She made her bed and now she has to lay in it. To be angry at anyone for talking about it is ridiculous.



I'm no fan of Tre's but it is bizarre that your family (who you don't have a relationship with off camera & don't speak to) get a pay check by joining your show to talk about you - but never to you. 
Their whole storyline is to talk about you to your ex-BFF. 
Those scenes of Kathy in Jac's kitchen eating & yapping about Tre while Jac reads her her unanswered texts to Tre while crying are just weird. Surely Jac has better things to do all day with her kids.
I don't blame Dina a bit for staying away from that crazy.


----------



## susieserb

buzzytoes said:


> But the fact is, she is guilty. She made her bed and now she has to lay in it. To be angry at anyone for talking about it is ridiculous.



She fired her lawyer and is trying to appeal.  We find it ridiculous but she does not.  Quite frankly if I was in her shoes I'd be mad too.  When the cameras are on, family members should be quiet i.e. during filming (what they say off camera is totally their business.

Kathy pleading we support you Tre but then proposes stuff on camera (or her mother) doesn't help Tre's cause.  That's what Tre was trying to communicate but she couldn't say it out loud during the reunion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TinksDelite said:


> Did I miss something?! Wasn't it the clip of the elderly aunt commenting (in general) that if you do something wrong you should be punished that sent Tre off & running?!  I don't know.. in my family you respect your elders, if that's the way the aunt feels then so be it.. besides the fact that Tre & Joe DID plead guilty!
> 
> Did anyone notice when she was in the bathroom?  It was like total denial... "I just needed a break.. ooo a penny.. find a penny..."  WTF?!



'Can I get mint or some gum' - cray cray.  No you didn't miss anything, the aunt made a very general and true statement.  Tre just doesn't want to face reality - shes a criminal!



slang said:


> I'm no fan of Tre's but it is bizarre that your family (who you don't have a relationship with off camera & don't speak to) get a pay check by joining your show to talk about you - but never to you.
> Their whole storyline is to talk about you to your ex-BFF.
> Those scenes of Kathy in Jac's kitchen eating & yapping about Tre while Jac reads her her unanswered texts to Tre while crying are just weird. Surely Jac has better things to do all day with her kids.
> I don't blame Dina a bit for staying away from that crazy.



Tre said that was her first time reading the text.. That seemed odd too.  Because I thought the text was received way before the talking heads segment was filmed.

Something I find strange about a comment Dina made, she said she made a post on twitter (or some social media) to her family to kinda squash it all.  Ummmm, at some point, get off twitter/social media and call the person!

That's the problem.  People don't talk anymore.

So I'm not sure who is really crazy.

Also, she's basically FWB w/her soon to be ex husband.  But, he was already cheating on her when they married, so she's still playing her role...


----------



## Bentley1

Teresa is a criminal. Her husband is a criminal. 
She is doing everything she can to gloss over and deny this FACT by trying to force silence on everyone she can (friends and family) as if though it will magically make it all disappear and go away. It won't. 

If I were Kathy and them, I would talk about Teresa the criminal, if I felt like it, just to spite her bc of the way she is acting. I would not entertain her delusions nor allow myself to be gagged by some lying criminal who can't stand me anyways. Kathy is her "family" yet Teresa can't stand to look at her. 

Dina is a nasty piece of work. The way she talked about her nephew was absolutely disgusting and vile.


----------



## slang

^ what did Dina say about Nick that was disgusting or vile?


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> ^ what did Dina say about Nick that was disgusting or vile?



She doesn't know him and doesn't care to know him. She doesn't care to meet him and wouldn't go over to her brother's house to meet him if they invited her.

She doesn't feel bad about what he's going through b/c she's seen worse with children laying in hospital beds.

"No, she doesn't feel bad for Nicholas, she feels bad for her daughter & for kids who understand" when Andy asked her if she felt bad for Nicholas being affected by all the family drama.

Her whole tone on the topic was ice cold, dismissive and heartless.  I can't imagine feeling or thinking that way about my niece. She's a sick woman projecting her feelings towards Jacquelyn onto her sick nephew.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ OK that may be true.  But instead of hopping up running away from the situation, take the pulls by the horn - tell 'em how you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Tre's problem is she's not quick on her feet with comebacks, she doesn't know how to express herself clearly without fumbling, mumbling and talking in run-on sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all pretty low down if you ask me, though.




Agreed!!


----------



## GoGlam

susieserb said:


> The woman can't express herself well; never could.  She is ridiculed and vilified for being stupid; she's not stupid, maybe a learning disability.




I wish she could express herself!




slang said:


> I'm no fan of Tre's but it is bizarre that your family (who you don't have a relationship with off camera & don't speak to) get a pay check by joining your show to talk about you - but never to you.
> 
> Their whole storyline is to talk about you to your ex-BFF.
> 
> Those scenes of Kathy in Jac's kitchen eating & yapping about Tre while Jac reads her her unanswered texts to Tre while crying are just weird. Surely Jac has better things to do all day with her kids.
> 
> I don't blame Dina a bit for staying away from that crazy.




Exactly!


----------



## slang

Bentley1 said:


> She doesn't know him and doesn't care to know him. She doesn't care to meet him and wouldn't go over to her brother's house to meet him if they invited her.
> 
> She doesn't feel bad about what he's going through b/c she's seen worse with children laying in hospital beds.
> 
> "No, she doesn't feel bad for Nicholas, she feels bad for her daughter & for kids who understand" when Andy asked her if she felt bad for Nicholas being affected by all the family drama.
> 
> Her whole tone on the topic was ice cold, dismissive and heartless.  I can't imagine feeling or thinking that way about my niece. She's a sick woman projecting her feelings towards Jacquelyn onto her sick nephew.




Dina said her comments about Nick were edited down.
What I heard her say was you can't miss what you don't know and Nick doesn't know her so she doesn't feel bad about the situation - I get that. I have family members I haven't met and I don't miss them, how can you miss something you don't know. Lexi does know Chris, Jac, Caroline & her kids so the loss of those relationships effect Lexi where the same situation doesn't effect Nick.
When families fight the kids get caught in the middle. How can she have a relationship with Nick if she can't even have a relationship w/ Chris w/out Jac being involved. She doesn't want a relationship w/ Jac and according to Jac's plenty of tweets she feels the same way. 
There is nothing you can do if you want to distance yourself from a toxic person, you have to cut all ties including the kids. I've had to do it and it sucks since you end up losing more people than just the one person you want to cut out of your life...


----------



## swags

Kathy's mom didn't say anything terrible but I am certain that Kathy and Richie are delighted with Teresa's downfall. 
I think its time for Teresa's relatives to all get the boot from the show. 


Joe Guidice didn't respond to Joe Gorga. I wasn't sure if he was still shocked from their verdicts or if he thinks Gorgs is full of it.


----------



## Luvbolide

susieserb said:


> Any relative uttering guilty hurts Tre's chances of turning her ruling around.  Legal stuff should absolutely NOT be discussed because anything and everything will be used against you.  Dina understood this from the get go but the other media whores could care less (read the cousin and Jackie).
> 
> I can see the other "fringe" gals capitalizing on Tre's misfortunes but family, keep your mouth shut.  I actually agree here.





She has already pleaded guilty - it doesn't matter what her family or friends say at this point.  As part of the guilty plea, they both waived any right to am appeal.  Her legal proceedings are over, she just needs to do her time.  Her loser husband is still facing deportation, which is a virtual certainty.

The two of them still seem unable or unwilling to grasp what is going on.


----------



## Luvbolide

susieserb said:


> She fired her lawyer and is trying to appeal.  We find it ridiculous but she does not.  Quite frankly if I was in her shoes I'd be mad too.  When the cameras are on, family members should be quiet i.e. during filming (what they say off camera is totally their business.
> 
> Kathy pleading we support you Tre but then proposes stuff on camera (or her mother) doesn't help Tre's cause.  That's what Tre was trying to communicate but she couldn't say it out loud during the reunion.





She waived her right to an appeal on the record.  It is over and any lawyer will tell her that.  She needs to start tending to her kids and the mess she has left them in because of her greed and total lack of integrity.  Though I wouldn't mind seeing someone deliver a huge benchslap!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I laughed when she said her kids didn't know!  Yeah right. Her kids have cell phones and go to school, they know.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

What's the story on Dina and Jacqueline not getting along? I haven't followed it - thank you


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> Dina said her comments about Nick were edited down.
> 
> What I heard her say was you can't miss what you don't know and Nick doesn't know her so she doesn't feel bad about the situation - I get that. I have family members I haven't met and I don't miss them, how can you miss something you don't know. Lexi does know Chris, Jac, Caroline & her kids so the loss of those relationships effect Lexi where the same situation doesn't effect Nick.
> 
> When families fight the kids get caught in the middle. How can she have a relationship with Nick if she can't even have a relationship w/ Chris w/out Jac being involved. She doesn't want a relationship w/ Jac and according to Jac's plenty of tweets she feels the same way.
> 
> There is nothing you can do if you want to distance yourself from a toxic person, you have to cut all ties including the kids. I've had to do it and it sucks since you end up losing more people than just the one person you want to cut out of your life...




I can understand editing, but her lack of compassion and overall dry attitude towards her nephew was quite obvious.  Sadly, I'm not shocked though. It's right up her alley to be an icy bish.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lady Chinadoll said:


> What's the story on Dina and Jacqueline not getting along? I haven't followed it - thank you



we don't know the story.  It keeps getting talked around...


----------



## susieserb

I think it had to do with Jac telling Dina's ex husband how much Lexi was on the show IOW getting involved in a arena that had nothing to do with her and apparently Jac lied about it to Dina.  This was when Jac was good friends with Danielle and Danielle let the cat out of the bag.

I could be wrong but I think that's what happened in very, very simplistic terms.  Dina thinks Jac is toxic (and let's face it, she probably is) and wants nothing to do with her.


----------



## dr.pepper

Wow I am surprised so many are going after Kathy/Rosie. I don't think either contributed negatively when their mother made her comment. 

Tre is in the wrong and that's the only reason she's butthurt. She doesn't give a damn about "family" outside of her immediate clan. 

IMHO Kathy's attitude is more what did you expect (valid!) versus gloating Tre is a criminal. 

Tre is so detached from reality, it is scary. Let's say the kids don't know...she thinks that's acceptable seeing she'll be away from them 24/7 in mere months? On what planet would that be healthy for the girls' psyche? 

She is a sad, hollow woman. I did think she was strong person for remaining in the public eye, but that is probably easy to do when you've made the decision to overlook your faults.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Thank you DC-Cutie - the getting talk around thing kinda drags it out I suppose.


----------



## DivineMissM

slang said:


> Dina said her comments about Nick were edited down.
> What I heard her say was you can't miss what you don't know and Nick doesn't know her so she doesn't feel bad about the situation - I get that. I have family members I haven't met and I don't miss them, how can you miss something you don't know. Lexi does know Chris, Jac, Caroline & her kids so the loss of those relationships effect Lexi where the same situation doesn't effect Nick.
> When families fight the kids get caught in the middle. How can she have a relationship with Nick if she can't even have a relationship w/ Chris w/out Jac being involved. She doesn't want a relationship w/ Jac and according to Jac's plenty of tweets she feels the same way.
> *There is nothing you can do if you want to distance yourself from a toxic person, you have to cut all ties including the kids. I've had to do it and it sucks since you end up losing more people than just the one person you want to cut out of your life...*



Yep.  We've chosen to cut a close family member out of our lives.  It sucks, because since then we've had a baby and so has she.  Cousins that will never know each other.  BUT, it's better this way, she's truly a toxic person and basically f***d up our lives.  So, I don't feel too bad.  Just because you share genes with someone doesn't mean you have to put up with their BS for a lifetime.


----------



## dr.pepper

^^^
All true but even your explanation shows compassion versus the callous, insensitive way she framed her words. 

Dina is as trashy as the rest of 'em IMHO. Less makeup and not showing off your rack doesn't fool anyone.


----------



## junqueprincess

Luvbolide said:


> She has already pleaded guilty - it doesn't matter what her family or friends say at this point.  As part of the guilty plea, they both waived any right to am appeal.  Her legal proceedings are over, she just needs to do her time.  Her loser husband is still facing deportation, which is a virtual certainty.
> 
> 
> 
> The two of them still seem unable or unwilling to grasp what is going on.




I read a summarized transcript and the judge couldn't have been slower and nicer in ensuring that they were comprehending the multiple proceedings. In fact, she encouraged them to stop her and ask questions, consult with their counsel, and was absolutely thorough about making sure they understood EVERYTHING!

It makes me sick how T expects everyone to kiss her ***. She has been so disrespectful to her family- that has been her plot line for the past 5 years! I wish Kathy had just stood up to her, she doesn't like you, stand up and call a spade a spade. She disses Kathy any chance she can, she mocked her desserts and cooking talents, which is sad. Kathy's daughter was sick again about T didn't show any concern. I wish she had called her out for being a crook and a fraud. How Dina could call her a "good girl," I don't get.

As for Dina, what an f'd up looser! She's not separated,  she lives with her husband and sleeps with him.... And he does whatever he wants. Get your own place!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> She's not separated, she lives with her husband and sleeps with him.... And he does whatever he wants


What's the deal with her husband? I haven't been following the show as much as I had in the past, I got so turned off with stupid Teresa that I'm just getting back to whats going on.


----------



## AECornell

Didn't Jac tell Danielle how Dina forged her ex's signature on the documents letting Lexi on the show? I thought it was about that.


----------



## dr.pepper

^^^
Prob why she sees no problem with what Tre did. Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## susieserb

AECornell said:


> Didn't Jac tell Danielle how Dina forged her ex's signature on the documents letting Lexi on the show? I thought it was about that.


That was a huge bone of contention being argued?

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...orgery-daughter-fired-real-housewives-jersey/


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Thanks ladies - and I do agree with





> ^^^
> Prob why she sees no problem with what Tre did. Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## zaara10

Dina makes no sense to me. On the one hand she wants nothing to do w/ Caroline, but on the other hand, she's upset she wasn't invited to Lauren's engagement party? Perhaps they didn't invite her to avoid any awkwardness or negativity. 
She was also very dismissive toward Nicholas's autism. Comparing him to children bed ridden & sick from cancer is quite unfair. Dina is not a good person. 
I wish Andy had asked Tre if she had contacted Kathy after Victoria was sick again. She probably didn't.


----------



## sgj99

watched a rerun of part 1 and wow!  Katie's make up looks horrid.  it's so heavy and makes her look harsh.


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> watched a rerun of part 1 and wow!  Katie's make up looks horrid.  it's so heavy and makes her look harsh.



I laughed when I read that Jac's daughter Ashley did it. I didn't even know she was a makeup artist. She should have stuck to Lauren who did it last reunion


----------



## susieserb

slang said:


> I laughed when I read that Jac's daughter Ashley did it. I didn't even know she was a makeup artist. She should have stuck to Lauren who did it last reunion


There's this growing trend with young women using theatrical makeup for everyday life; I'm seeing it in spades; it's like the boob explosion has migrated to the eyes and lips regarding makeup.  So what you just stated makes total sense.


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> Dina makes no sense to me. On the one hand she wants nothing to do w/ Caroline, but on the other hand, she's upset she wasn't invited to Lauren's engagement party? Perhaps they didn't invite her to avoid any awkwardness or negativity.
> She was also very dismissive toward Nicholas's autism. Comparing him to children bed ridden & sick from cancer is quite unfair. Dina is not a good person.
> I wish Andy had asked Tre if she had contacted Kathy after Victoria was sick again. She probably didn't.



Caroline was on watch what happens live and she said that she purposely did not invite her so as to avoid any drama at Laurens engagement party. She also went a bit more detail into the whole Dina vs the family stuff.


----------



## slang

^ the family dynamic is weird because I remember reading Lauren saying that of course she would be inviting Dina & Lexie to her wedding, despite the fact they weren't talking??
Also she said Lexi was one of the first people she called after she got engaged last year even though their Mothers hadn't spoken in 4 yrs?
So I guess if I was Lexie I would have expected an invite...


----------



## zaara10

Ladybug09 said:


> Caroline was on watch what happens live and she said that she purposely did not invite her so as to avoid any drama at Laurens engagement party. She also went a bit more detail into the whole Dina vs the family stuff.




I don't blame Caroline. Why invite the drama? Dina has checked herself out of their lives so she shouldn't expect to be included in big family events. Move on & get over it. 
It's sad when family members fight & the kids are affected. Maybe they wanted Lexi there but couldn't invite her w/o Dina. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## DivineMissM

zaara10 said:


> I don't blame Caroline. Why invite the drama? Dina has checked herself out of their lives so she shouldn't expect to be included in big family events. Move on & get over it.
> It's sad when family members fight & the kids are affected. Maybe they wanted Lexi there but couldn't invite her w/o Dina.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Lauren should be able to invite her cousin to her wedding if she wants to.  But I can totally see Caroline saying no. Which is BS.  Lexi is old enough to get herself there, they didn't need to invite Dina too.  It's not like Dina doesn't know there's an issue.  Ya know?


----------



## starrynite_87

DivineMissM said:


> Lauren should be able to invite her cousin to her wedding if she wants to.  But I can totally see Caroline saying no. Which is BS.  Lexi is old enough to get herself there, they didn't need to invite Dina too.  It's not like Dina doesn't know there's an issue.  Ya know?




I don't blame them for not inviting them...Inviting Lexi could make things worse between them. I had a friend that was going through drama with her sisters and one of her sisters had sent her son a gift for his 6th birthday and she went on and on with the "how dare she", "who does she think she is", and "what is she trying to prove"....some people can take a kind gesture and turn it into a personal attack.


----------



## zaara10

Ha, I saw the awesome Lisa Kudrow on WWHL & this is what she said when asked about Teresa & Joe's conviction: 
"I felt really bad for the girls... & as a mom i felt bad. And then I remembered, right, that's why we don't commit crimes... Bc it affects our family & our children."
Exactly! Thank you.


----------



## dr.pepper

Tre & Juicy Joe are so ridiculous. I have to wonder if the girls will be better off without one of them -- they are both such idiots it's a miracle Gia can string together a sentence.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So far Tre has blamed the attorne (because she didn't understand hat she was reading), the judge (too harsh of a sentence), her publicist (she dropped her as a client) and the accountant (didn't do the paperwork right). 

Somewhere in her blame game she needs to count herself and Joe


----------



## swags

Part 2 of the reunion was very sullen with Tre and Joe. I don't think Andy needed to play the clip of Joe's late dad. They can't answer questions. He also asked Teresa if she "gets it" now and she said of course she does. I don't think she does. 

Oddly enough, I thought the only bright spot of the reunion was Jim Marchese. He seemed to have a sense of humor somewhat. I also believe him about Bobby. I do not think Bobby and Nicole are a solid couple. If he ever does marry her I think it would be to get a Bravo spinoff.


----------



## junqueprincess

The pictures of Bobby at all of the books signings was hilarious!

Also, I really don't like the twin Teresa. She's an incredible know it all that doesn't stop talking! If I were Nicole I would hVe strangled her in the womb!


----------



## slang

When was part 2 of the reunion?

I thought it was this Sunday....shoot, I can't believe I missed Jim going off


----------



## DiorT

slang said:


> When was part 2 of the reunion?
> 
> I thought it was this Sunday....shoot, I can't believe I missed Jim going off



It was last night.


----------



## swags

Part 2 was last night and part 3 will be on Tuesday.


----------



## dr.pepper

junqueprincess said:


> Also, I really don't like the twin Teresa. She's an incredible know it all that doesn't stop talking! If I were Nicole I would hVe strangled her in the womb!



Agreed. Teresa has a very vicious demeanor at the reunion. Personally, I like Nicole. She is a little cuckoo, but I do not feel she means ill towards anyone while the rest of them are coniving and only out for themselves. 

Idk about the Bobby debacle...the pictures were hilarious, but no one from these shows becomes THAT famous, so I feel like this is a pretty dumb route if you're after becoming a household name. 

Of course you have Bethenny and her 10s of millions going back to reality TV, so I guess a lot of people just need attention, no matter what calliber.


----------



## DivineMissM

starrynite_87 said:


> I don't blame them for not inviting them...Inviting Lexi could make things worse between them. I had a friend that was going through drama with her sisters and one of her sisters had sent her son a gift for his 6th birthday and she went on and on with the "how dare she", "who does she think she is", and "what is she trying to prove"....some people can take a kind gesture and turn it into a personal attack.



I could see that if it was an event for Caroline.  But there are no issues between Lauren and Lexi.  That we know of anyway.  They're both adults and should be able to have a relationship if they want to.  But I'm sure there are details we don't know about too.  I just hope the parents aren't keeping them from having a relationship if they want to.


----------



## zaara10

junqueprincess said:


> The pictures of Bobby at all of the books signings was hilarious!
> 
> Also, I really don't like the twin Teresa. She's an incredible know it all that doesn't stop talking! If I were Nicole I would hVe strangled her in the womb!




That was pretty awesome, lol. They have to stop & think something is up if he showed up at all the signings. Jim might come off harsh, but he's smarter than the other husbands. 
I think the twins are the most irritating housewives out there.


----------



## Bentley1

This whole reunion is so depressing and solemn, all because of the two criminals.  The only people who are acting like they want to be there are Jim and the twins. Everyone else looks like they are medicated. 

I 100 % believe what Jim is accusing bobby of. I can't stand bobby and his fake, white dentures. He adds nothing to the show and I truly hope Andy gets rid of him along with the twins. They were all obviously bored and were more than thrilled to be a part of this show and did whatever they had to to secure a spot. Next.


----------



## bagsforme

Bentley1 said:


> This whole reunion is so depressing and solemn, all because of the two criminals.  The only people who are acting like they want to be there are Jim and the twins. Everyone else looks like they are medicated.
> 
> I 100 % believe what Jim is accusing bobby of. I can't stand bobby and his fake, white dentures. He adds nothing to the show and I truly hope Andy gets rid of him along with the twins. They were all obviously bored and were more than thrilled to be a part of this show and did whatever they had to to secure a spot. Next.



I couldn't help to notice the blinding white teeth on Bobby too.  Are those new?  I don't remember them during the season.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

bagsforme said:


> I couldn't help to notice the blinding white teeth on Bobby too.  Are those new?  I don't remember them during the season.



I feel like he got more of a tan/ make-up for the reunion than on the show, so maybe that's part of the reason why his teeth pop out more.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Everybody on the reunion looks orange!


----------



## Cherrasaki

The twins are so annoying. They are obnoxious, aggressive, trashy and mean. They add nothing to the show. Same goes for that capped tooth bf. Hope they all get the axe soon. 

Tre says she's changed but I don't see it. Its only on the surface imo. She hasn't learned anything as far as I can tell.  What we are seeing is a slight change in behavior and demeanor because aside from having to be on her best behavior, I'm sure she's anxious and scared to some extent. With the impending jail sentence I don't think she has the time or energy to fight and argue with anyone on the show.  So this is why we are seeing a more sedate Teresa. And if I were Kathy and Rosie I would not have been able to hold back like they did. I commend them for showing restraint where Teresa is concerned.  

Dina is just trashy and fake.  She is no better or different then her sister Caroline.  I put them all in the same category. She isn't above anything imo. If she really wanted to keep her family feud private she shouldn't of come back. 

The only two that I can somewhat tolerate are Jim and Amber.  It's funny because in the beginning I thought Amber was the more annoying one. Jim makes some valid points but can be very caustic at times.


----------



## Bentley1

bagsforme said:


> I couldn't help to notice the blinding white teeth on Bobby too.  Are those new?  I don't remember them during the season.




I don't remember them being that white either. I think he got veneers that are way too white and way too large. He looks ridiculous.


----------



## tesi

bobby is just itching for fame-  in his delusional head he is the man and he just needs to be discovered.  he would stop at nothing to meet that goal.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Everybody on the reunion looks orange!


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> Part 2 of the reunion was very sullen with Tre and Joe. I don't think Andy needed to play the clip of Joe's late dad. They can't answer questions. He also asked Teresa if she "gets it" now and she said of course she does. I don't think she does.
> 
> *Oddly enough, I thought the only bright spot of the reunion was Jim Marchese*. He seemed to have a sense of humor somewhat. I also believe him about Bobby. I do not think Bobby and Nicole are a solid couple. If he ever does marry her I think it would be to get a Bravo spinoff.



I agree, especially when he started to pull out his "evidence."   It's too easy to make those buffoons look ridiculous.


----------



## missyb

Jim is so shady! Seems very neverous up there


----------



## tamshac77

I think Jim is hilarious.


----------



## tamshac77

How is Dina innocent in the whole VIctoria Gotti/ Teresa's mother mess? She didn't owe Teresa (twin) nothing, she's been friends with Tre for years, why tell?! That whole thing is suspect, with Bravo written all over it.


----------



## missyb

Sorry I meant bobby


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tre is full of crap.  She said she wanted everyone to come visit her when she's locked up, yet she didn't want anyone visiting her at her house after the sentencing...


----------



## zaara10

Did anyone else notice Richie calling Teresa "Felonninni" in that clip? Hilarious!!! That should be the name of her Bravo prison spinoff.


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> Tre is full of crap.  She said she wanted everyone to come visit her when she's locked up, yet she didn't want anyone visiting her at her house after the sentencing...




These are two completely different things IMO. I would also want to be alone after sentencing to let it digest by myself. 
In prison, I'm sure she'd welcome visitors.  What else is she going to do?


----------



## Carson123

tamshac77 said:


> I think Jim is hilarious.




Jim is a disgusting, so annoying human being. It seems like Andy isn't too fond of him either.


----------



## Carson123

tamshac77 said:


> How is Dina innocent in the whole VIctoria Gotti/ Teresa's mother mess? She didn't owe Teresa (twin) nothing, she's been friends with Tre for years, why tell?! That whole thing is suspect, with Bravo written all over it.




Absolutely. This whole thing was so fake. And so annoying that Nicole kept bringing it up. No one cares. I feel like she's just trying to milk whatever drama she's involved in be "interesting". 

I hope Bravo gets rid of all of them.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> I don't remember them being that white either. I think he got veneers that are way too white and way too large. He looks ridiculous.



maybe he got flappers, i learned about them on Toddlers and Tiaras

edit, i meant flippers


----------



## dr.pepper

Carson123 said:


> Jim is a disgusting, so annoying human being. It seems like Andy isn't too fond of him either.




Agreed. HE certainly finds himself amusing. 

His condescending tone ensures he'll get his a$$ kicked one of these days.


----------



## Michele26

zaara10 said:


> Did anyone else notice Richie calling Teresa "Felonninni" in that clip? Hilarious!!! That should be the name of her Bravo prison spinoff.



Teresa has a point about her extended family if Richie could make a remark like that. They're gloating in her misery, and if it was my family I wouldn't trust them either.


----------



## zaara10

Michele26 said:


> Teresa has a point about her extended family if Richie could make a remark like that. They're gloating in her misery, and if it was my family I wouldn't trust them either.




Honestly, given what a crappy cousin Teresa has been to Kathy, I don't see the problem if they were gloating. You can't be a b!tch all the time & then expect ppl to be nice to you when you fall. Jmo


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> maybe he got flappers, i learned about them on Toddlers and Tiaras
> 
> edit, i meant flippers




Lol, Good call, that is exactly what they looked like! Those awful flippers those poor little girls wore in the beauty pageants.


----------



## tamshac77

zaara10 said:


> Honestly, given what a crappy cousin Teresa has been to Kathy, I don't see the problem if they were gloating. You can't be a b!tch all the time & then expect ppl to be nice to you when you fall. Jmo




There's no telling how it all started. We only see and know a fraction of their family dynamics. It seems family strife goes back generations with them.


----------



## bagsforme

Melissa recently posted an Instagram photo of her wearing a fur coat with the caption "loving my FAUX fur from ..."  So I called the boutique because I wanted it.  They tried to pass it off as a faux but it was made by Tamra Mellon.  Researching it, turns out to be real fox.  
So Melissa is that dumb or she's trying to pass off real as faux.  
The boutique then emails me photos of what they do have left and saying they were all faux with a price tag of over $2000.    I was like really?  Faux for over $2000?
Do they think they are being politically correct by trying to pass real as faux with a real price tag??


----------



## DivineMissM

bagsforme said:


> Melissa recently posted an Instagram photo of her wearing a fur coat with the caption "loving my FAUX fur from ..."  So I called the boutique because I wanted it.  They tried to pass it off as a faux but it was made by Tamra Mellon.  Researching it, turns out to be real fox.
> So Melissa is that dumb or she's trying to pass off real as faux.
> The boutique then emails me photos of what they do have left and saying they were all faux with a price tag of over $2000.    I was like really?  Faux for over $2000?
> Do they think they are being politically correct by trying to pass real as faux with a real price tag??




My how times have changed.  Used to be you tried to pass off faux as real.  I guess no one wants to offend.  Lame!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

http://allaboutthetea.com/2014/12/1...lry-in-surprise-raid-of-teresa-giudices-home/

SCANDALOUS


----------



## slang

^ I just read this on another site, WOW!


----------



## pixiejenna

I read a tiny snipit in the celeb thread for them. I said it there and I'll say it here I have no sympathy  for them only for the girls for being unfortunate to have Tree & Joe as parents. I'm glad they seized what they did while they could because I'm sure as soon as Tree serves her time whatever they have of value will be pawned off asap. I read on some gossip mag cover that Tree hasn't told the girls what's happening in January, based on this tea it must be true since she lied to the girls about what the feds were doing. I am surprised to hear Joe hasn't been living with them for the past two weeks. I wonder if this is because she kicked him out or he just wants to hide out before he becomes responsible for the girls while simultaneously doing the countdown to his time/deportation. I'm not the least bit surprised that he doesn't give a F what the feds are doing, he didn't give a F about stealing 14 million he's not going to care about this.


----------



## kemilia

Sad that even all she's been through, she still doesn't GET it. She/they owe money and the Feds are going to get it one way or the other.


----------



## DivineMissM

Apparently there was no raid after all.  http://www.realitytea.com/2014/12/18/teresa-giudices-house-raided-feds-assets-seized-see-court-docs/


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

DivineMissM said:


> My how times have changed.  Used to be you tried to pass off faux as real.  I guess no one wants to offend.  Lame!




I'm thinking she said it was faux so people didn't jump on her about how much she paid for it. There are financial trouble rumors about their family as well and I'm sure if people saw that she was wearing a real fur coat, they would make comments about how much it cost and her money troubles.


----------



## swags

I guess Caroline and Jac are making up with Dina.


http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...line-laurita-together-christmas-pics-20142912


----------



## slang

^ they made up at thanksgiving. Caroline & Dina kept it quiet but Jac blabbed on twitter


----------



## MAGJES

I guess the countdown begins.  Doesn't Teresa report to prison on Monday?.....that's only 3 days away!


----------



## sgj99

yes, Monday is January 5th and that's the day she's supposed to report in.  one of the gossip sites says she's telling her daughters she's going off to work.  does she really think they buy that?  does she really think that in today's age of technology that the girls are not exposed to what's really going on and the opinions of everyone around them about the whole situation?


----------



## pursegrl12

Yes, Monday is the day!! **clink clink**


----------



## Nahreen

Will she get orange clothes? I wonder how it will feel like for her after living a luxury life with nail salons, makeup artists etc.


----------



## slang

I saw pics of Tre over the holidays with the twins, they went skiing. So I guess the twins made up with her


----------



## Love Of My Life

sgj99 said:


> yes, Monday is January 5th and that's the day she's supposed to report in.  one of the gossip sites says she's telling her daughters she's going off to work.  does she really think they buy that?  does she really think that in today's age of technology that the girls are not exposed to what's really going on and the opinions of everyone around them about the whole situation?


 

I don't know how she could say "work".. The girls need to hear the
truth from their parents not strangers, classmates, etc..
Sad & pathetic that they need to do this on top of what has already
been done to their girls

Besides being on the news what about the kids at school?? They surely
know & must be talking about it..& what about social media.. Pictures
of Tre turning herself in??

Kids can be very cruel & cruelness leaves psychological trauma


----------



## slyyls

I feel so bad for what her children are going to have to deal with.    I really think that T and J have told them that they are going to jail; but I think they may have told them it's not a regular jail.  In their circle I'm sure they know a few people that have gone on "vacation"

I wonder if T is going to be drinking as much Fabellini as she can tonight, and going to spend her first day of vacation with a hangover?


----------



## Bentley1

Didn't she say multiple times that Joe will be bringing the kids to the prison to visit her at least once a week? I'm pretty sure they know she's going to the slammer. Although, she might be telling them she's there for work and not bc she actually did something wrong. That I can see.


----------



## swags

I read that the older two know but that she told the two younger ones that she was going to jail to write a book about jail.  Not sure if there's any truth to it. I think Milania is 8 so not sure she would believe that for very long.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> Didn't she say multiple times that Joe will be bringing the kids to the prison to visit her at least once a week? I'm pretty sure they know she's going to the slammer. Although, she might be telling them she's there for work and not bc she actually did something wrong. That I can see.


 


swags said:


> I read that the older two know but that she told the two younger ones that she was going to jail to write a book about jail.  Not sure if there's any truth to it. I think Milania is 8 so not sure she would believe that for very long.


 

Doesn't Tre think that the kids schoolmates & friends know the truth?

And wouldn't she be better off telling them the truth? She is so twisted
How do you think kids feel when they do find out the truth?

They may love their parents now but after this, who knows? The kids 
probably are going to take some real unpleasant jarring over all this &
then when Tre comes home Joe goes.. What kind of work is he doing in
prison? Don't they think their kids are smart enough to figure this all out? 

Lies on top of lies on top of more lies..They are not good parents by doing
this to their children, IMO


----------



## guccimamma

Nahreen said:


> Will she get orange clothes? I wonder how it will feel like for her after living a luxury life with nail salons, makeup artists etc.



for some reason, i think she'll do well in prison.  she'll probably make her own tanner out of tang, and line her eyes with burnt rat droppings.

i watched a prison documentary, those ladies are resourceful!


----------



## Love Of My Life

guccimamma said:


> for some reason, i think she'll do well in prison.  she'll probably make her own tanner out of tang, and line her eyes with burnt rat droppings.
> 
> i watched a prison documentary, those ladies are resourceful!


 

I'm sure Tre will be resourceful as she can be.. She's a pro at that


----------



## DivineMissM

lol  I agree, she's scrappy.  She'll be fine.  

I hope they model a character after her on OITNB.


----------



## pixiejenna

She was reported to have surrendered at 3 am this morning 7 hours before she was scheduled too. Guess she didn't want the press to capture her walk of shame. It has been reported she was offered a 3 million dollar book deal to write about her time in jail, if it's true i don't see her passing up the opportunity. And i could totally see her lying to her younger girls saying she's only there because of the book deal. I can only imagine what whopper she comes up with when joe has to do his time and then ends up getting deported.


----------



## pixiejenna

DivineMissM said:


> lol  I agree, she's scrappy.  She'll be fine.
> 
> I hope they model a character after her on OITNB.



Ironically i saw a comment on another site the poster put up a picture of tree and said orange is the new black now i finally see it (she was gloriously orange from oding on fake tanner). Lol it was funny


----------



## Nahreen

pixiejenna said:


> She was reported to have surrendered at 3 am this morning 7 hours before she was scheduled too. Guess she didn't want the press to capture her walk of shame. It has been reported she was offered a 3 million dollar book deal to write about her time in jail, if it's true i don't see her passing up the opportunity. And i could totally see her lying to her younger girls saying she's only there because of the book deal. I can only imagine what whopper she comes up with when joe has to do his time and then ends up getting deported.



It's sad when people profit from their crimes by getting these type of deals.


----------



## pixiejenna

Nahreen said:


> It's sad when people profit from their crimes by getting these type of deals.



Ita i feel like it should be illegal. Granted i know most of the people serving time don't get such deals which is probably why no one has bothered to make it illegal.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Thought it was illegal to make money once you are convicted?  Don't know though, we pay our taxes & run legit operations so have no clue first hand. Guessing the IRS will be all over that 3 million. 

Does it really surprise anyone she's lying to her children about where she is. Her & Joe have never been good parents. Her crazy fans are so blinded by T's big bag of BS. Of course they think she's great at parenting. She buys her kids crap & takes them places, big deal. That is the easy part of parenting. Try saying NO! once in awhile, that is when you know you are a good parent. And care that you teach the kiddos how to be functioning members of society. 

Kids will grow to resent T&J. They are setting them up for failure. Those kids are learning they have no one to trust. Their own parents don't respect them enough to man up & tell the truth.


----------



## Swanky

* &#8216;Glorifying A Felon&#8217;s Life Is Counterproductive': Jim Marchese Calls On Bravo To Fire Teresa Giudice From &#8216;RHONJ&#8217;                     *

    Posted on Feb 6, 2015 @ 11:34AM                     











Jim Marchese says it&#8217;s time for Bravo to fire Teresa Giudice from _The Real Housewives of New Jersey_.
 &#8220;I don&#8217;t think she should be on the show any longer,&#8221; Marchese told the _NY Daily News_ Friday. &#8220;I think glorifying a felon&#8217;s life is counterproductive, and I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s appropriate.&#8221;

 The mortgage lender, who&#8217;s married to cast member Amber Marchese,  suggested that if producers want to keep the show&#8217;s biggest star for  ratings and notoriety, they should invite other convicted felons to  appear before their cameras.
 &#8220;I think we could have Bernie Madoff on the show &#8212; he has good name recognition also, and he&#8217;s done things and I&#8217;m sure there would be some curiosity,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But [the show] is about families and dynamics.
 &#8220;It isn&#8217;t about seeing how individuals can work our system, rip off  the American people, not pay taxes and then live a lifestyle that pretty  much no one I know has.&#8221;
 Marchese said that &#8220;every other business model has a code of ethics,&#8221; and reality TV is no exception.
 Going back and forth with Twitter users regarding the story, Marchese said that the embattled Teresa&#8217;s presence on the show &#8220;hurt ratings.&#8221;
 The bad blood between the parties dates back far, as Marchese made it  a point to avoid Teresa&#8217;s prison-bound husband Joe at gatherings,  fearing that being associated with a fraud felon could injure his own  reputation.
 Sources told RadarOnline.com last year that the Marcheses &#8220;are trying to make a name for themselves and nothing is off limits, including Teresa&#8217;s legal woes.&#8221;http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

*Melissa Gorga to be Fired From The Real Housewives of New Jersey...Because of Teresa Giudice?*

http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...fired-from-the-real-housewives-of-new-jersey/http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...-real-housewives-of-new-jersey/#disqus_thread 




Just because Teresa Giudice is in prison, that doesn't mean she's done screwing things up for her sister-in-law/arch rival Melissa Gorga.
 	Sources say casting for The Real Housewives of New Jersey season seven is currently underway, and it's not just Teresa that producers are looking to replace.
 	Melissa is reportedly soon to be fired, and it's all because Teresa is locked up:








"Melissa's storyline has always depended on Teresa," one insider tells  Radar Online. "Now that Teresa's in prison [Melissa] is not sure what  will happen to her."
 	"The fights between the two families have always been major plot lines  for the show, but without Teresa, what is Melissa going to do? Melissa  is definitely concerned that she is on the chopping block."
 	"She doesn't want to be irrelevant and is not sure what will happen to her."


Fans of RHONJ know that the conflicts between Melissa and Teresa have been central to the series in past seasons.
 	With Teresa gone, however, there are rumors that Bravo may be hoping to  take the show in a different direction with an all-new cast.
 	"Melissa loves being a part of the show and she's devastated for  Teresa, Joe [Giudice] and the girls," the source says. "But she feels  like producers might only want her if Teresa is here."
 	Melissa is unlikely to receive any sympathy from the Giudice family.
 	Insiders say Teresa ignored Melissa in the weeks before she headed to prison, and their feud has reportedly continued, despite Teresa's incarceration.
Watch The Real Housewives of New Jersey online to relive the best Giudice vs. Gorga bouts.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I think this is the first time I've ever agreed with Jim.


----------



## cjy

ShoreGrl said:


> I think this is the first time I've ever agreed with Jim.


 I know right???


----------



## pixiejenna

If they got rid of the criminals on this show would they even have a cast left?!? I'm not surprised if they ditch Melissa because without tree she has no SL but dont worry she has a singing career to fall back on lol. I do agree with jim they should ditch tree but wasn't it rumored they she's trying to get her own spin off show once she comes out?  So even if they drop her from the show they are still supporting her. I feel like he's just saying this to buy his wife and himself more airtime nothing more nothing less. Thirsty people do thirsty things.


----------



## Tivo

Melissa is my least favorite housewife so I'm happy to see her go.


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> Melissa is my least favorite housewife so I'm happy to see her go.




Totally agree. Way too fake, I just can't with her. I hope she's canned.


----------



## Graw

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like he's just saying this to buy his wife and himself more airtime nothing more nothing less. Thirsty people do thirsty things.



They are thirsty. 



Tivo said:


> Melissa is my least favorite housewife so I'm happy to see her go.



+1


----------



## Michele26

I hope they don't bring Jim back that little Napoleon of a man acts just like some women.


----------



## Bentley1

I hope they can the entire cast and start fresh. I could not stand the twins, Dina or Amber and her loud mouthed husband. Teresa and Melissa were equally as boring. And the weird, sporadic drop ins of Kathy and Jacqueline were just awkward and pointless. Last season was just a boring mess and Bravo knew it, hence the shorter season. I would hate to get more of the same.


----------



## tamshac77

Bentley1 said:


> I hope they can the entire cast and start fresh. I could not stand the twins, Dina or Amber and her loud mouthed husband. Teresa and Melissa were equally as boring. And the weird, sporadic drop ins of Kathy and Jacqueline were just awkward and pointless. Last season was just a boring mess and Bravo knew it, hence the shorter season. I would hate to get more of the same.




I agree.


----------



## buzzytoes

Melissa Gorga is on WWHL tonight. She said Joe Gorga has talked to Tree on the phone and Melissa has written to her. She also sees Joe Guidice driving the girls to school everyday and the Gorgas are back in their original house and selling the house that has not yet finished being built. Not really sure why - couldn't sell the old house maybe?


----------



## Graw

buzzytoes said:


> Melissa Gorga is on WWHL tonight. She said Joe Gorga has talked to Tree on the phone and Melissa has written to her. She also sees Joe Guidice driving the girls to school everyday and the Gorgas are back in their original house and selling the house that has not yet finished being built. Not really sure why - couldn't sell the old house maybe?



I don't think Tre wants any of her business spread, despite her being on a reality tv show.  This is why she doesn't deal with Melissa.  Loyalty doesn't exist with Melissa.


----------



## DivineMissM

Melissa always sounds like she's lying.  No matter what she says.  She could say the sky is blue and the grass is green and I'd have to look outside to check.  She's so phony!  I didn't believe a single thing she said last night.  Is it just me?


----------



## Bentley1

DivineMissM said:


> Melissa always sounds like she's lying.  No matter what she says.  She could say the sky is blue and the grass is green and I'd have to look outside to check.  She's so phony!  I didn't believe a single thing she said last night.  Is it just me?




No, not just you at all! I have disliked her from season 1 and I remember posting multiple times how utterly fake and phony she is. She is a total underhanded snake and tries to come off as some sweet, holier than thou being. Her act is extremely transparent, to me, and has been grating on my nerves from day 1. I truly hope they recast EVERYONE for next season.


----------



## GoGlam

divinemissm said:


> melissa always sounds like she's lying.  No matter what she says.  She could say the sky is blue and the grass is green and i'd have to look outside to check.  She's so phony!  I didn't believe a single thing she said last night.  Is it just me?




+1


----------



## Graw

divinemissm said:


> melissa always sounds like she's lying.  No matter what she says.  She could say the sky is blue and the grass is green and i'd have to look outside to check.  She's so phony!  I didn't believe a single thing she said last night.  Is it just me?




+1


----------



## MKB0925

Did anyone see the cover of US Weekly....Joe, Tre and fam reunited in prison. Tre in her brown jumpsuit (not orange) posing for a family pic...smh


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...eveals-dramatic-change-as-joe-opens-up-201514


----------



## Sweetpea83

Article:

The past few months have not been easy for the Giudice family, but they're making the best of a bad situation. With *Teresa* serving time for fraud and *Joe *now the only at-home parent, both _Real Housewives of New Jersey_ stars have had to adjust to a new normal. In Teresa's case, that means making do without even little luxuries
A recent family photo taken in the visitation room at the Federal Correctional Institution in Danbury, Conn., shows just how much the Bravo-lebrity had changed. In the pic  shared exclusively with *Us* by the Giudices themselves  Teresa, 42, sports shorter, curly hair, a green prison jumpsuit, and considerably less makeup than she wears on _RHONJ_.

Inside the new issue of *Us Weekly*, the reality star and her husband open up for the first time about her ordeal, and how it has affected daughters *Gia*, 14, *Gabriella*, 10, *Milania*, 9, and* Audriana*, 5. During a four-hour chat at the couple's Garden State mansion, Joe, 44, confided in Us Deputy News Director *Jennifer Peros* about everything from his Mr. Mom duties and Teresa's life behind bars to their nightly phone calls and weekly visits at Danbury.
"I cry more than the girls," Joe admits to *Us* of saying goodbye to his wife, 42, at the end of their six-hour reunions. "I pretty much cry every time I leave. Like a little baby."
Teresa, for her part, is staying strong and making sure that her family is taken care of. She emails with her daughters regularly, though her youngest, Audriana, "thinks she's working," Joe tells *Us*.
"I miss Joe and my girls terribly," adds Teresa to *Us *(through her lawyer). 
For much, much more from our interview with the Giudice family  including more photos of Joe at home with his daughters, details on how the girls are coping, and exclusive quotes from Teresa  pick up the new issue of *Us Weekly*, out now.


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...c-change-as-joe-opens-up-201514#ixzz3W5VtErOz 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook​


​​​


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She looks pretty good


----------



## Graw

Glitterandstuds said:


> She looks pretty good




She looks great.  The bags she used to have are gone.  I hope her girls are ok.


----------



## DivineMissM

Graw said:


> She looks great.  The bags she used to have are gone.  I hope her girls are ok.



She's probably getting a lot more sleep!  

I like her hair curly.  Even if it does look a little crunchy.  I'm sure her only option for styling products is DEP gel, so I'll cut her some slack.


----------



## buzzytoes

She looks really weird to me but I can't figure out why. Maybe it is just the curly hair. She looks like she has gained weight, which really wouldn't be surprising given that I am sure the nutritional value of prison food is not the best. I wish we could fast forward a couple years to see if she will go back to her old habits once she gets out.


----------



## tinaedel

buzzytoes said:


> She looks really weird to me but I can't figure out why. Maybe it is just the curly hair. She looks like she has gained weight, which really wouldn't be surprising given that I am sure the nutritional value of prison food is not the best. I wish we could fast forward a couple years to see if she will go back to her old habits once she gets out.




She looks weird to me too. I think it's the makeup but the hair could be throwing me off too.


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks the best we've ever seen her. I like her hair curly and shorter. It's kind of sad to think that thier last family portraits with everyone together will be with one of the parents in prison and taking the pics so they can sell them.


----------



## Bentley1

buzzytoes said:


> She looks really weird to me but I can't figure out why. Maybe it is just the curly hair. She looks like she has gained weight, which really wouldn't be surprising given that I am sure the nutritional value of prison food is not the best. I wish we could fast forward a couple years to see if she will go back to her old habits once she gets out.




She looks weird to me as well. Her face looks almost bloated and wider, as well as hard. And she looks stressed out, naturally.


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel like this is what she would look like if she was never on TV - just an average mom.


----------



## Bentley1

Yes, definitely. This is her without all the professional hair/makeup/stylist/lighting/facials/PS touch ups/photoshop, etc. 
And it'll become even more apparent towards the end of her stay when her roots will show and her Botox/fillers wear off and all of the other maintenance she requires.


----------



## Michele26

I didn't recognize her when I first saw the photo. She looks masculine and like she gained a lot of weight.


----------



## Graw

buzzytoes said:


> I feel like this is what she would look like if she was never on TV - just an average mom.




Exactly! No facial contouring, highlights or tan! 



DivineMissM said:


> She's probably getting a lot more sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> I like her hair curly.  Even if it does look a little crunchy.  I'm sure her only option for styling products is DEP gel, so I'll cut her some slack.




Yes! Love the curls.


----------



## zippie

Never found her to be attractive.


----------



## Bentley1

Heck no. Teresa is not an attractive woman, imo, w or without all the bells and whistles.


----------



## tamshac77

buzzytoes said:


> I feel like this is what she would look like if she was never on TV - just an average mom.



I think that's why she looks so different to me because she isn't made up like she usually is.


----------



## Tivo

Teresa looks rough and stressed. I agree with whoever said she's gained some weight.


----------



## Deco

I agree she looks a little more filled out and that she's not wearing the same make up as before, but it also looks to me like we're seeing the results of her facial injections regimen wearing off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> Heck no. Teresa is not an attractive woman, imo, w or without all the bells and whistles.


 
this!


I'm mad she is still profiting while serving time.  I'm sure she didn't release those lovely family pics for free


----------



## junqueprincess

Why are you allowed to have a photo shoot in prison????

I think she looks like poo. Like any other person in NJ walking around a the mall.


----------



## DC-Cutie

junqueprincess said:


> Why are you allowed to have a photo shoot in prison????
> 
> I think she looks like poo. Like any other person in NJ walking around a the mall.


 
I;m sure it wasn't a legit photo shoot.  more like they took a pic (which is allowed) and sold it to the magazine


----------



## MKB0925

I heard this morning on E news that in an interview with Joe he told them that when him and the girls went to visit Tre in the klink she made them wait over an over hour to see her because she was doing her hair and makeup.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MKB0925 said:


> I heard this morning on E news that in an interview with Joe he told them that when him and the girls went to visit Tre in the klink she made them wait over an over hour to see her because she was doing her hair and makeup.


 
uhhhh, Tre is a mess.  When you go to meet someone, I'm sure it's arranged ahead of time.  She needs to have more respect for people coming to visit her locked up azz!


and if that's the outcome after 1 hr, it must take a whole day to get her housewives look together.


----------



## Sassys

Now Joe Giudice is banned from driving for 'worst record judge had ever seen' - while his Real Housewife Teresa languishes in prison and he cares for their family alone
Real Housewives Of New Jersey star has had his driving license suspended for two years and was fined the maximum of $10,000
State judge called his driving record the worst he's ever seen - it included 39 license suspensions
Guilty plea included an 18-month sentence that will run concurrent with his 41-month federal sentence for bankruptcy fraud and failing to file taxes
Wife Teresa currently serving a 15-month federal sentence on the fraud charges and he will begin his sentence when hers is over


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-drivers-license-2-years.html#ixzz3WFjhD3GB


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Now Joe Giudice is banned from driving for 'worst record judge had ever seen' - while his Real Housewife Teresa languishes in prison and he cares for their family alone
> Real Housewives Of New Jersey star has had his driving license suspended for two years and was fined the maximum of $10,000
> State judge called his driving record the worst he's ever seen - it included 39 license suspensions
> Guilty plea included an 18-month sentence that will run concurrent with his 41-month federal sentence for bankruptcy fraud and failing to file taxes
> Wife Teresa currently serving a 15-month federal sentence on the fraud charges and he will begin his sentence when hers is over
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-drivers-license-2-years.html#ixzz3WFjhD3GB



Who drives their children around?  They must have a driver I can't see the grandparents driving around the family.


----------



## Florasun

Did she do something with her forehead, or is it just the hairstyle?
She looks sort of like Big Ang from Mob Wives.


----------



## buzzytoes

How can you have 39 suspensions and not just lose your license indefinitely?? Jeezus!


----------



## barbie444

Amber's cancer is back, hope she takes care of it.
http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/24/amber-marchese-cancer-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-surgery/


----------



## MKB0925

barbie444 said:


> Amber's cancer is back, hope she takes care of it.
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/24/amber-marchese-cancer-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-surgery/



That is too bad...I.hope she beats it.


----------



## buzzytoes

She had a double mastectomy and it still came back? That is horrible. I hope she beats it again.


----------



## Bentley1

barbie444 said:


> Amber's cancer is back, hope she takes care of it.
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/24/amber-marchese-cancer-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-surgery/




Oh that's terrible. Hoping she gets through it and gets her health back again.


----------



## swags

Sad news about Amber. I hope she beats it. I feel bad for her going through all the tests, waiting for phone calls....etc


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dammit. I hope she beats it again.


----------



## junqueprincess

Anybody see the pictures of joe guidice's cheating?


----------



## pixiejenna

Nope. But i didn't expect him to stop cheating just because his wife is in prison. I'm sure joe is going to live it up as much as he can because he knows his time is limited. Once tree comes out of prison he's done/deported.


----------



## Graw

Looks like Teresa Giudice found a way to tame her mane behind bars.

A newly-released photo from inside Danbury Prison in Connecticut shows the "Real Housewives of New Jersey" star with her entire family from a visit on Mother's Day. While Teresa had previously been seen rocking her naturally curly locks in lock-up, she has perfectly coiffed tresses for this latest snap ... while also wearing olive scrubs.

Did someone make a visit to Sophia before meeting up with her kids?

Giudice is currently serving a 15-month sentence for fraud in the same prison "Orange Is the New Black" writer Piper Kerman went to back in 2005.

The mother of 4 released excerpts of her diary to Us Magazine last week, detailing her time behind bars. In the released pages, she reveals she watches "Real Housewives of Atlanta" and Beverly Hills on the inside and says it "broke her heart" when her daughter Milania asked if she'd be home in time for her birthday. 

She went on to say that going to church services make her "feel good after I go and during. I feel like God is really present there with me." Also also added that she does Pilates, has access to e-mail and sometimes works out to a Jillian Michaels workout tape.

Bravo is reportedly filming a one-hour special following Joe Giudice around as he cares for the couple's children while Teresa is in prison -- and Us Mag reports that Teresa is "keeping tabs on production" via e-mail.

- See more at: http://www.toofab.com/2015/07/06/teresa-giudice-prison-photo/#sthash.yZ21D5Ge.dpuf


----------



## buzzytoes

Her nose looks a little weird but other than that she looks mostly the same to me. Just maybe a little chubbier, which is to be expected I suppose.


----------



## Goldfox

Tre channels Michael Jackson with the curly hair! Not sure if she's gained fat or muscle - or both, but wow her nose still looks big without the contouring. It keeps boggling my mind thinking that she's in prison, it's like I can't possibly imagine she's the same person as ever. Then I realise I'm being silly, that bish is going to put on her diva to make up for lost pampering the second she gets out!


----------



## kemilia

I read the article in US Weekly and it seems that she works out a lot in prison. In fact, her day seems to be packed with lots of activities that don't sound awful or prison-like, more like a spa where you have to wear bad jumpsuits. I wonder if she just wrote about the "fun" stuff though.


----------



## Michele26

kemilia said:


> I read the article in US Weekly and it seems that she works out a lot in prison. In fact, her day seems to be packed with lots of activities that don't sound awful or prison-like, more like a spa where you have to wear bad jumpsuits. I wonder if she just wrote about the "fun" stuff though.



I didn't read the US Weekly article, but if she's claiming she's having fun don't believe it. I'm sure she's full of guilt with what they've done to their children.


----------



## swags

That's nice that the kids can participate in a prison photo shoot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still don't think she should be able to make money while serving time


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I still don't think she should be able to make money while serving time



She's in prison, he lost his drivers license and is awaiting prison yet they are filming some sort of reality show. I remember her season 1 "skeeving" at used houses and behaving like a diva until the most recent season.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> I still don't think she should be able to make money while serving time



I agree...ugh!


----------



## BarbadosBride

I see Lauren Manzo got married to Vito...very pretty princess dress can anyone post pic ?


----------



## Swanky

*Teresa GiudiceCrime Pays, *****es Watch Me On TV ... Behind Bars
*





Teresa Giudice has figured out a way to make crime pay, because Bravo has opened its checkbook to her family for a special in which she makes guest appearances ... from the slammer.
We've learned Teresa will appear by jail telephone on a 2-part special, showing how Joe is caring for their 4 kids while his wife is serving out her 15-month sentence.
Bravo couldn't get a camera inside, so pay phone is the next best option.
As for money ... there's no problem with Bravo paying Teresa an appearance fee, because the "Son of Sam" law -- which prohibits people from profiting off certain crimes -- only applies to certain violent offenses.
Teresa should be out in February and Joe will then begin serving his 41-month sentence.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3gMEGIEQL


----------



## Graw

We knew this was coming!


----------



## kemilia

Graw said:


> We knew this was coming!




We sure did!


----------



## Longchamp

BarbadosBride said:


> I see Lauren Manzo got married to Vito...very pretty princess dress can anyone post pic ?



 Hope they don't make a spinoff of her wedding...sure they will.


----------



## Bentley1

Graw said:


> We knew this was coming!



Yep, ugh!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ugh!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Hope they don't make a spinoff of her wedding...sure they will.



I don't think Bravo will..  Their first spinoff, Manzo'd didn't do well at all


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Bravo will..  Their first spinoff, Manzo'd didn't do well at all


 
I heard Manzo'd was renewed so I am betting the wedding will be part of season 2.


----------



## robbins65

I liked Manzo'd.  No drama, just fun stuff.
I believe it's coming back for season 2


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I heard Manzo'd was renewed so I am betting the wedding will be part of season 2.


 


robbins65 said:


> I liked Manzo'd.  No drama, just fun stuff.
> I believe it's coming back for season 2


 
see, can't trust a thing you read - LOL...  I didn't watch it, but I was just reading about the ratings.


So yeah, guess there will be a wedding


----------



## BarbadosBride

.


----------



## Grace123

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ning-to-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-2015138


Teresa Giudice Will Return to the Real Housewives of New Jersey After Her Prison Sentence


CELEBRITY NEWS

AUG. 13, 2015 AT 8:09AM BY US WEEKLY STAFF
\
Teresa Giudice will return to Real Housewives of New Jersey after she gets out of prison, a source tells Us.


Real Housewives is the new black. An insider reveals in the latest issue of Us Weekly that Teresa Giudice will return to Bravos Real Housewives of New Jersey after she completes her 15-month jail sentence for fraud this December.

Shes definitely back next season, says the source of the 43-year-old mom of four (with husband Joe Giudice), who is currently incarcerated in Connecticut. 


Teresa is already working on a memoir, which will include details of her time behind bars. Us had the exclusive sneak peek at excerpts from her diary, which include details about prison fights, what shes eating, and more.


She's all set to profit off her prison stint, says another insider. 

Profit or not, the arrangement for her return to the hit reality show is a win-win. As a show source points out, There is no Jersey without Teresa.



Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ousewives-of-new-jersey-2015138#ixzz3iiSHeQro 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## pinky7129

I missed the RHONJ this summer, cant wait till its back. And this is going to be interesting with her back and Joe leaving. Wonder how their relationship is with Melissa and Joe...


----------



## swags

I think they need Tre back. The Dunkin Donut twins certainly can't carry the show. Melissa has become a snooze,  and though I like Dina, she's not that interesting. I wish Amber a clean bill of health but her husbands manufactured drama and cockiness was too phony. The whole show has revolved around Tre. Gossiping about her, feudimg with her or fake concern (Kathy, Jac).

I hope she can rebuild her life on the up and up and put the whole Joe thing into perspective.


----------



## Graw

pinky7129 said:


> I missed the RHONJ this summer, cant wait till its back. And this is going to be interesting with her back and Joe leaving. Wonder how their relationship is with Melissa and Joe...




Yes!



swags said:


> I think they need Tre back. The Dunkin Donut twins certainly can't carry the show. Melissa has become a snooze,  and though I like Dina, she's not that interesting. I wish Amber a clean bill of health but her husbands manufactured drama and cockiness was too phony. The whole show has revolved around Tre. Gossiping about her, feudimg with her or fake concern (Kathy, Jac).
> 
> I hope she can rebuild her life on the up and up and put the whole Joe thing into perspective.




People love a come back!


----------



## DC-Cutie

i wonder what that wage garnishment from the IRS will look like..  They will get their cut FIRST..


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> i wonder what that wage garnishment from the IRS will look like..  They will get their cut FIRST..




I read 25%


----------



## AECornell

I'm so bored with NJ. I think they need a total overhaul. The first season was fun and scandalous with the whole book/Danielle thing. Let's have that back, not the family drama BS.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> I'm so bored with NJ. I think they need a total overhaul. The first season was fun and scandalous with the whole book/Danielle thing. Let's have that back, not the family drama BS.



overhaul or just cancel it.  They are struggling to find storylines


----------



## Grace123

DC-Cutie said:


> overhaul or just cancel it.  They are struggling to find storylines



This. I personally am not interested in a watching a convicted felon jump right back into the lifestyle which led to the crimes in the first place.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA the first season was the best. Of course the show won't film again until Tree is out of prison with out her they have no show. And I'm sure the ratings will be though the roof with fans wanting to see how she adjusts to life after the slammer and with Joe out of the picture. This girl will be hustling the second she gets out she doesn't have any other choice. Between legal fees for their trials, back taxes, and having 4 kids we will see her face all over the place you can bet on that. I'm still expecting a spin off for Tree after they film the next season with just her family. I wonder if the Manzos will come back or not, if Tree coming out of prision will spark a few cameos. None of the new cast seem to be popular or really be friends with any of the original cast. I kind of hope that they bring back Danielle the next season. But I'm guessing both of her girls are now over 18 so she's not really much of a housewife anymore and they probably don't want to be on the show either. I'm surprised to read that the Manzos show did well enough to pick up a second season. But hearing that's most likely due to the fact that they want to film Laurens wedding it sounds like they planned it that way to ensure a second season for themselves(also covers the cost of the wedding).


----------



## Bentley1

Lol, typical. All that fake teary eyed junk and hand holding with Andy on the reunion, "oh, this is my last season." Yet, here she is again. Like a cockroach.


----------



## Deco

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, typical. All that fake teary eyed junk and hand holding with Andy on the reunion, "oh, this is my last season." * Yet, here she is again. Like a cockroach.*


----------



## pixiejenna

The Guidance's beach house is on auction today, starting bid is $100! I wonder what it will actually go for it's pretty freaking hideous I can only imagine whoever dose buy it is planning to demo and start fresh. Considering Joe "worked" in construction it's hard to imagine they designed/remodeled such a ugly house. They owe over $350,000 on that monstrosity so it will be interesting to see what it actually sells for.


----------



## pursegrl12

pixiejenna said:


> The Guidance's beach house is on auction today, starting bid is $100! I wonder what it will actually go for it's pretty freaking hideous I can only imagine whoever dose buy it is planning to demo and start fresh. Considering Joe "worked" in construction it's hard to imagine they designed/remodeled such a ugly house. They owe over $350,000 on that monstrosity so it will be interesting to see what it actually sells for.




Omg, yes, that house is hideous!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

The home went for exactly $100 back to the mortgage company that had it, no other bidders.


----------



## AECornell

http://www.nj.com/entertainment/cel...dice_foreclosure_auction_jersey_shore_ho.html

"There were no others bidders, which was not unexpected. The bank was unlikely to accept a bid that wasn't close to amount of money the couple owed on the house  $348,025, which is significantly higher than what the home is worth, approximately $290,181, according to Zillow"



pixiejenna said:


> The home went for exactly $100 back to the mortgage company that had it, no other bidders.


----------



## swags

Teresa's special airs tonight. I saw Joe was on the talk show circuit this past week but I didn't see any of his videos. They have it under RHONJ so my dvr is automatically recording it.


----------



## AECornell

No interest. I find the whole thing unappealing.


----------



## sgj99

this is the "beach house" Tre always refers to?  it's not on a beach!  it's an inexpensive vacation home that looks like an inexpensive vacation home, i.e., the finishes (furniture and accessories) are very bargin-store looking.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> Teresa's special airs tonight. I saw Joe was on the talk show circuit this past week but I didn't see any of his videos. They have it under RHONJ so my dvr is automatically recording it.




I didn't realize I had the first look on my dvr until I read this.

There is another Theresa, Joes cousin, in the house, helping to drive around and take care of the girls and her boyfriends name is Joe.  Really? 

I could do without the Gorgas and negativity.  Why would they ask Melissa to do anything? They trash talks Tre and Joe whenever possible. 

It's nice to see Tres parents with Joe and his family. 

Juicy is still juicy, he called the make up artist babe.  Why Joe, why?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm watching the reunion and Tre is not a smart woman.  Like she seems slow/delayed on a educational level


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm watching the reunion and Tre is not a smart woman.  Like she seems slow/delayed on a educational level



I think she was afraid to talk at that point. Although, she never came across as super bright, last season it was like the life had been sucked out of her. 

I'll probably watch tonight.  I have mixed feelings on the whole thing. Never cared for their superior wealthy attitude, especially when they were faking it. Also didn't care for the brother and his wife joining the cast to grab their share.


----------



## Michele26

I hope the sisters aren't coming back. 

ETA: Just remembered they're twins.


----------



## Michele26

Graw said:


> I didn't realize I had the first look on my dvr until I read this.
> 
> There is another Theresa, Joes cousin, in the house, helping to drive around and take care of the girls and her boyfriends name is Joe.  Really?
> 
> I could do without the Gorgas and negativity.  Why would they ask Melissa to do anything? They trash talks Tre and Joe whenever possible.
> 
> It's nice to see Tres parents with Joe and his family.
> 
> Juicy is still juicy, he called the make up artist babe.  Why Joe, why?



I have my DVR set to record their new shows, but it didn't record "first look." 


ETA: Hopefully it will be included on the show tonight.


----------



## swags

Michele26 said:


> I hope the sisters aren't coming back.
> 
> ETA: Just remembered they're twins.



Me too but I think the whole thing is based on Teresa. Richie can make jokes but "fellonini" is bringing in more viewers than your wife or the twins they replaced her with.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> Me too but I think the whole thing is based on Teresa. Richie can make jokes but "fellonini" is bringing in more viewers than your wife.




::

And in hard times who wants him around?


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I think she was afraid to talk at that point. Although, she never came across as super bright, last season it was like the life had been sucked out of her.
> 
> I'll probably watch tonight.  I have mixed feelings on the whole thing. Never cared for their superior wealthy attitude, especially when they were faking it. Also didn't care for the brother and his wife joining the cast to grab their share.




nah, she said 'I didn't understand what I read...'  I'm sorry, if I'm facing time in jail, have to read something and dont understand - I'm ASKING my attorney for clarification!

There have been other times throughout the seasons, where she just seemed lacking smarts.  Street smarts and books smarts


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> nah, she said 'I didn't understand what I read...'  I'm sorry, if I'm facing time in jail, have to read something and dont understand - I'm ASKING my attorney for clarification!
> 
> There have been other times throughout the seasons, where she just seemed lacking smarts.  Street smarts and books smarts



Heck yeah, from what I read, all she had to do was claim some income from Miliania hair care. She was supposed to walk and he was going to go down for everything.  I was just saying that she was more flamboyant when she thought things were good.


----------



## Graw

I can't w Joe... Being in prison is like a low level spa, tv, spin classes, yoga classes and unlimited email.  No Joe!  Don't glamorize this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> I can't w Joe... Being in prison is like a low level spa, tv, spin classes, yoga classes and unlimited email.  No Joe!  Don't glamorize this.



Right!  They are both delusional

So Joe's father is buried on the same land as the house or is that just a memorial?


----------



## Michele26

Must be very hard for Teresa's parents to know she's in prison. I feel for them. 

Gia's very grown up and seems to be levelheaded. 

OMG, Milania!


----------



## Graw

A memorial.  He said they couldn't plant a tree at the cemetery, but it does  looks like a grave site.  I have close captioning on, so I understand Joe and the children.  This is a sad episode, it's hard to watch the children miss their mother.  I'm happy Andy/bravo didn't pull a fast one and "invite" the other housewives over/encourage them to stop by.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm must be void of feelings because i feel ZERO sympathy for them.  

They are still profiting from her being behind bars - the tabloid interviews and being on the show


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm must be void of feelings because i feel ZERO sympathy for them.
> 
> They are still profiting from her being behind bars - the tabloid interviews and being on the show



If you can see those kids & her parent's and not feel sad for them, I think you're void of feelings.


----------



## Graw

Milania has always been extra, now it's even more evident without Tre.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> If you can see those kids & her parent's and not feel sad for them, I think you're void of feelings.



For me, it's very hard to relate to these reality show people. Because they are just people I see on TV. They (Tre and Joe) put themselves and ultimately their family in the position they are in now.  I can't feel sorry for them.

I have no feelings one way or the other about the kids or their parents.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am not sure if this WWHL is part of the special or what, but what the ever loving f*&k is Joe Guidice thinking when he says Joe Gorga is more to blame for him for Tre being in jail????? Dude you were the one defrauding the government, I don't care who brought it to light.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I am not sure if this WWHL is part of the special or what, but what the ever loving f*&k is Joe Guidice thinking when he says Joe Gorga is more to blame for him for Tre being in jail????? Dude you were the one defrauding the government, I don't care who brought it to light.



Still not taking responsibility, huh?


----------



## Longchamp

buzzytoes said:


> I am not sure if this WWHL is part of the special or what, but what the ever loving f*&k is Joe Guidice thinking when he says Joe Gorga is more to blame for him for Tre being in jail????? Dude you were the one defrauding the government, I don't care who brought it to light.



Couldn't believe what I was hearing. Ah now Andy is confronting him.
Giudice's belly got big. His shirt is snuggly.


----------



## Graw

He is TV Gold!  It is not his fault she is in prison, sorry... the low level spa it is Joe Gorga's for coming in the show and announcing their fraud on the air.  They were already under investigation.  Clearly the Gorga's aren't loyal, but they didn't make them do anything.  

Andy is such a s*** stirrer by asking that question then saying I don't want to start any trouble.  So fake.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

How is it Joe Gorga's fault? I don't remember him saying anything about their legal issues until it came out publicly.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> Still not taking responsibility, huh?



He then went on to say he took full responsibility when they were first charged. I am sure he still thinks it's completely okay to do what he did though. He doesn't exactly come across as remorseful.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Graw said:


> I can't w Joe... Being in prison is like a low level spa, tv, spin classes, yoga classes and unlimited email.  No Joe!  Don't glamorize this.



I can't either...


----------



## tweezer

buzzytoes said:


> I am not sure if this WWHL is part of the special or what, but what the ever loving f*&k is Joe Guidice thinking when he says Joe Gorga is more to blame for him for Tre being in jail????? Dude you were the one defrauding the government, I don't care who brought it to light.


 Totally agree!! Hard to watch Joe Guidice, definitely "a few cards short of a full deck"!!


----------



## dooneybaby

GirlieShoppe said:


> How is it Joe Gorga's fault? I don't remember him saying anything about their legal issues until it came out publicly.


It's not. It just shows that Joe Giudice still has not taken responsibility for his actions, and probably never will.


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> Right!  They are both delusional
> 
> So Joe's father is buried on the same land as the house or is that just a memorial?


I think his buried there. When Joe and his brother were standing at the site, Joe's brother said, "I can't believe we're standing on top of him."


----------



## dooneybaby

Someone please tell me how Teresa is able to party plan from behind bars? She did a better job than I could as a free woman.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

dooneybaby said:


> I think his buried there. When Joe and his brother were standing at the site, Joe's brother said, "I can't believe we're standing on top of him."



I got the understanding he is not. Joe said that he want to make a memorial there since that was the exact spot where he found his father so that is where his spirit was left plus I am pretty sure there are laws/regulations in you can't bury deceased human bodies anywhere you wish.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

dooneybaby said:


> Someone please tell me how Teresa is able to party plan from behind bars? She did a better job than I could as a free woman.



She is not behind bars per se, she is just at a low budget spa according to Joe...and she can multitask with all the phone sex she wants esp. after watching Magic Mike.


----------



## dooneybaby

WillstarveforLV said:


> She is not behind bars per se, she is just at a low budget spa according to Joe...and she can multitask with all the phone sex she wants esp. after watching Magic Mike.


Yeah, but Joe tends to play down everything, so I wouldn't believe him. Glad to know my federal tax dollars are being put to good use.


----------



## dooneybaby

WillstarveforLV said:


> I got the understanding he is not. Joe said that he want to make a memorial there since that was the exact spot where he found his father so that is where his spirit was left plus I am pretty sure there are laws/regulations in you can't bury deceased human bodies anywhere you wish.


That's true. I wonder why Joe's brother said that?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

dooneybaby said:


> Someone please tell me how Teresa is able to party plan from behind bars? She did a better job than I could as a free woman.




hahahahah
Apparently she has unlimited emails.

Gia is GORGEOUS


----------



## bagsforme

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm must be void of feelings because i feel ZERO sympathy for them.
> 
> They are still profiting from her being behind bars - the tabloid interviews and being on the show




I don't either and think they deserve more time in jail.  You know they are going to profit as long as they can.  Hopefully they file taxes on that income.
Probably will get a spin off when Tre gets out of jail.  Her own show how she coped in jail, how she's going to handle the girls while Joes in jail.
A cookbook on how to make pasta from jail (a 6x2 kitchen).  Party plan behind bars.  Get fit while in the slammer.  Blah blah blah..


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagsforme said:


> I don't either and think they deserve more time in jail.  You know they are going to profit as long as they can.  Hopefully they file taxes on that income.
> Probably will get a spin off when Tre gets out of jail.  Her own show how she coped in jail, how she's going to handle the girls while Joes in jail.
> A cookbook on how to make pasta from jail (a 6x2 kitchen).  Party plan behind bars.  Get fit while in the slammer.  Blah blah blah..


 
sad part about what you just wrote, is that it's true...  books hitting the shelves as soon as she gets out and starts making her rounds on the morning talk show circuit


----------



## pink1

I kept reminding myself that they put themselves in this predicament.  However, I'll admit, I got a little teary when her dad had to walk outside when she called.


----------



## lulilu

I imagine that some or all of the money they make will go to the unpaid criminal fines and tax penalties.


----------



## Graw

Perhaps most, but not all.  I think they will make more money after this.  They are serving time/paying their debt.  People love underdogs and they are the underdogs.  People also forget about non violent crimes, even though financial crimes have a deep impact on others. 

It seems as if Juicy was building a brand "Tre running the home remotely", "How to  care for your family while in Club Fed", "Raising kids on the inside", " How to be present while you are away: A parents guide to raising children while incarcerated."  And lets be serious, Bravo is going with them to the bank.  I wonder what the rating were.


----------



## simone72

Joe Giudice even mentioned during the episode that the interviews etc would probably continue and although he had some income coming in it's not like he could go work for someone, that wouldn't make a difference he said.


----------



## Graw

I can not believe Tre would allow Melissa to be alone with her children and a camera.  Melissa was digging the fact that Tre was away and not comforting at all.


----------



## GoGlam

I find Melissa absolutely vile.


----------



## NYCBelle

pink1 said:


> I kept reminding myself that they put themselves in this predicament.  However, I'll admit, I got a little teary when her dad had to walk outside when she called.



Same here. So hard for a parent. 

Also felt bad for their girls especially Gia.


----------



## NYCBelle

I'm sorry but that chanel clutch did not go with that prom dress...Who is that stylist?? lol she didn't do jack


----------



## TC1

Gia's stylist and make up artist make her look 25...not graduating from the 8th GRADE!!..They were putting on quite the spread there for 13 year olds!!
I'm sorry but I found Joe's full size granite slab tribute to his dad in the backyard on the creepy side.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Gia's stylist and make up artist make her look 25...not graduating from the 8th GRADE!!..They were putting on quite the spread there for 13 year olds!!



Those false eyelashes!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

NYCBelle said:


> I'm sorry but that chanel clutch did not go with that prom dress...Who is that stylist?? lol she didn't do jack



I think it was less about style and more about "I can still afford to carry Chanel".


----------



## mcb100

Milania seems very spoiled, but I can't help but laugh at her she's so funny. I think she told Gia's prom date something like "Don't hang out with Gia with those shoes on" so funny 


It is a sad situation for a family to be going through, but Joe & Teresa did this to themselves, and unfortunately, now, their family has to pay for it too. They should've thought of how it would affect their children if they ever got caught. So I guess Gia's the only child who really knows what's actually going on because she's older, and the younger ones just think their mom is "working"? Or do they all really know what's going on? (I wouldn't imagine how you'd tell your very young children, but just curious.) I wonder how they are going to look back & explain this to their younger kids when they get older....
   They really did a big crime, and I personally, think that Teresa should have gotten actual jail time instead of the "boot camp" like facility that she's in. I know it must get costly with all those little girls dressed in pink all the time and probably expenses for a big house and bills, but being on a reality show and trying to keep up with the Jones' and other housewives is absolutely no excuse for what they did, in my book. 


Gia is very pretty. She seemed pretty spoiled when she was younger but now that's she older, she seems like a really sweet girl, the younger girls seemed spoiled too, but I think they will probably grow up to be sweet. And if not *all *of the girls really actually know what is going on, except that their mother is always working & away from home, then Milania is probably acting out a lot from this.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> I think it was less about style and more about "I can still afford to carry Chanel".


 
Another luxury item Theresa "forgot" to tell Judge Salas.


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> I can not believe Tre would allow Melissa to be alone with her children and a camera.  Melissa was digging the fact that Tre was away and not comforting at all.



It looks like Joe can use all the help he can with rides for the kids. If Melissa takes them places for real, not just on camera,  I can't imagine them not being somewhat grateful.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I haven't watched RHNJ for years but apparently our cousin's teen is living with one of the Jersey families as his host home while he plays AAA hockey in NJ. He's is not going to participate but I'll see if I can find out who he is living with and if there is any good dirt.


----------



## Ladybug09

Creativelyswank said:


> I haven't watched RHNJ for years but *apparently our cousin's teen is living with one of the Jersey families as his host home while he plays AAA hockey in NJ. *He's is not going to participate but I'll see if I can find out who he is living with and if there is any good dirt.


Now that you've given this very SPECIFIC IDENTIFYING information, you may not want to spill the dirt.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder which family because honestly, I can't see any of them being open to a house guest particularly while they are filming. 

Matter of fact, who is coming back for the next season?


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder which family because honestly, I can't see any of them being open to a house guest particularly while they are filming.
> 
> Matter of fact, who is coming back for the next season?



My guess is the Wakiles.

Not sure who will be back other than Teresa.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> My guess is the Wakiles.
> 
> Not sure who will be back other than Teresa.



I read they weren't coming back... But that seems to be the best guess since they have a son that plays hockey. But he's in college now


----------



## Creativelyswank

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder which family because honestly, I can't see any of them being open to a house guest particularly while they are filming.
> 
> Matter of fact, who is coming back for the next season?


 
That's what I was thinking...who is that nice? 


 I guess I meant dirt as in who they are staying with...don't think it's a big secret that he's staying there. But thanks for the ALL CAPS WARNING not to trust this forum ladybug. 
ETA
I forget my definition of dirt is pretty clean


----------



## Creativelyswank

Oh I don't know specifically if they are filming, it was just said he wouldn't be on. 

Haha and now that I think about the NJ show, I see just how dirty dirt can be, I speak like someone who has never been indicted! He will probably return to say they were a great family that knew how to cook, like a good Italian boy. I'm sure he is happy to get an authentic meal.


----------



## Jayne1

I saw the episode where the family gathers to talk to T on the phone. So, her husband, brother, sister in law and parents were there, as well as the kids.

They acted like T was called away to active duty, on some grand mission&#8230; there was no embarrassment,  No one was irked that she was sent away for mail, wire and bankruptcy fraud. 

Is that odd to you?  The world is really changing. No one seems to have a sense of honour anymore.


----------



## TC1

It's quite a spin they're putting on her being locked up. Unlimited emails, exercise classes, movie nights..seems more like a retreat...not at all what she deserves..IMO.
"Mom wants us to make sure we use the Gucci plates". Gucci plates and Chanel handbags...interesting they're putting that on TV since they owe a fortune and the shore house was reposessed.

Although watching Joe ride that bike to the train station in his dress shirt...was hilarious.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> It's quite a spin they're putting on her being locked up. Unlimited emails, exercise classes, movie nights..seems more like a retreat...not at all what she deserves..IMO.
> "Mom wants us to make sure we use the Gucci plates". Gucci plates and Chanel handbags...interesting they're putting that on TV since they owe a fortune and the shore house was reposessed.
> 
> Although watching Joe ride that bike to the train station in his dress shirt...was hilarious.



Its so bizarre to be mentioning name brands when they should have had some type of sale to pay off their debts. I think their reasoning is that its just a drop in the bucket. They need the tv specials and interviews to get current.  They couldn't sell the house right? Is that going into foreclosure?


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> Its so bizarre to be mentioning name brands when they should have had some type of sale to pay off their debts. I think their reasoning is that its just a drop in the bucket. They need the tv specials and interviews to get current. They couldn't sell the house right? Is that going into foreclosure?


 
They showed a statement on the screen about the shore house being taken by the bank because no one would pay what they were asking. Not sure about the Jersey home..last I heard they were trying to rent it out..good luck with that gaudy overpriced place.


----------



## dooneybaby

Jayne1 said:


> I saw the episode where the family gathers to talk to T on the phone. So, her husband, brother, sister in law and parents were there, as well as the kids.
> 
> They acted like T was called away to active duty, on some grand mission&#8230; there was no embarrassment,  No one was irked that she was sent away for mail, wire and bankruptcy fraud.
> 
> Is that odd to you?  The world is really changing. No one seems to have a sense of honour anymore.


I don't get how Joe actually thinks that the youngest girls think their mother is away working when every time she calls there's a recording that says she's calling from a federal prison.


----------



## Jeneen

dooneybaby said:


> I don't get how Joe actually thinks that the youngest girls think their mother is away working when every time she calls there's a recording that says she's calling from a federal prison.




Exactly. I hate how he said they don't know anything. Of course they do. I also don't like how they all talk to each other. They always seem exasperated with each other. It grates my nerves.


----------



## buzzytoes

Is it just me or is Gabriella the milkman's child? She doesn't look like Tre or Joe to me, or any of her sisters. She must be a throwback to their parents or something. Just seems odd to me since Melania and Gia are like twins, and even the youngest looks somewhat like them. Then there's Gabriella who seems like she doesn't even have a personality similar to any of them! Genes are strange.


----------



## luvmydiego

I just can't stand watching these Teresa in prison episodes. They are both criminals, and while I feel for the children, Joe and Teresa don't have any sympathy from me. 

This is all about making money. When the lawyer was showing Teresa's daily diaries I was like oh gross they are setting this up for another book I am sure.


----------



## coconutsboston

luvmydiego said:


> I just can't stand watching these Teresa in prison episodes. They are both criminals, and while I feel for the children, Joe and Teresa don't have any sympathy from me.
> 
> This is all about making money. When the lawyer was showing Teresa's daily diaries I was like oh gross they are setting this up for another book I am sure.


Ugh, nor can I.  I was actually coming in here to see if anyone had mentioned if there will be a non-Tre-centric story line at some point this season.


----------



## TC1

buzzytoes said:


> Is it just me or is Gabriella the milkman's child? She doesn't look like Tre or Joe to me, or any of her sisters. She must be a throwback to their parents or something. Just seems odd to me since Melania and Gia are like twins, and even the youngest looks somewhat like them. Then there's Gabriella who seems like she doesn't even have a personality similar to any of them! Genes are strange.


 
I cannot tell you how many times I've wondered about that child!!.


----------



## TC1

coconutsboston said:


> Ugh, nor can I. I was actually coming in here to see if anyone had mentioned if there will be a non-Tre-centric story line at some point this season.


 
Is this being marketed as a RHONJ season?. I thought it was just a Joe & Tre Slammer Special of a few episodes.


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> Is this being marketed as a RHONJ season?. I thought it was just a Joe & Tre Slammer Special of a few episodes.



It's like Kandi's ski trip, etc. Listed as RHONJ but then sublisted as Tre Checks In or whatever the hell it is. I think it is supposed to be three episodes long.


----------



## TC1

buzzytoes said:


> It's like Kandi's ski trip, etc. Listed as RHONJ but then sublisted as Tre Checks In or whatever the hell it is. I think it is supposed to be three episodes long.


 
Ahh, okay thanks. I did catch a "next time on the RHONJ" at the end of one of the episodes and wondered.


----------



## simone72

Tonight the last episode of "Teresa checks in.." (from prison) airs let's see what this episode brings to the table, I feel very sorry for Gia that is old enough to carry this burden on her shoulders..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Joe said he doesn't know the laws of Italy... Well I'm sure he knew that he was supposed to pay taxes on all income in the US and he didn't obey that law.


----------



## slyyls

buzzytoes said:


> Is it just me or is Gabriella the milkman's child? She doesn't look like Tre or Joe to me, or any of her sisters. She must be a throwback to their parents or something. Just seems odd to me since Melania and Gia are like twins, and even the youngest looks somewhat like them. Then there's Gabriella who seems like she doesn't even have a personality similar to any of them! Genes are strange.


Gabriella looks so much like Joe's mother, and I think she is the sweetest child.


----------



## cdtracing

buzzytoes said:


> Is it just me or is Gabriella the milkman's child? She doesn't look like Tre or Joe to me, or any of her sisters. She must be a throwback to their parents or something. Just seems odd to me since Melania and Gia are like twins, and even the youngest looks somewhat like them. Then there's Gabriella who seems like she doesn't even have a personality similar to any of them! Genes are strange.



Me, too.  She looks out of place.  She'll probably grow up to be the most grounded & normal one of them all.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Gabriella is my favorite! I think she's absolutely gorgeous and she doesn't seem entitled like the others.


----------



## Graw

I love that Gia has her mothers back 100%.  I laughed when Gia chimed in to say it takes forever to be approved to get in, with regard to Melissa not being approved to see Tre.  Melissa's monologues are horrible,  why would she be added to the list of visitors?   



DC-Cutie said:


> Joe said he doesn't know the laws of Italy... Well I'm sure he knew that he was supposed to pay taxes on all income in the US and he didn't obey that law.



When he said that I couldn't beleive it  Um, what about US law? 



Pinkcooper said:


> Gabriella is my favorite! I think she's absolutely gorgeous and she doesn't seem entitled like the others.



I hope she doesn't change.


----------



## tamshac77

slyyls said:


> Gabriella looks so much like Joe's mother, and I think she is the sweetest child.



Yes, she looks a lot like her. All of Tre's daughters are so beautiful to me.


----------



## dooneybaby

buzzytoes said:


> Is it just me or is Gabriella the milkman's child? She doesn't look like Tre or Joe to me, or any of her sisters. She must be a throwback to their parents or something. Just seems odd to me since Melania and Gia are like twins, and even the youngest looks somewhat like them. Then there's Gabriella who seems like she doesn't even have a personality similar to any of them! Genes are strange.


When Audriana (the youngest) was much younger, I thought she and Gabriella looked a lot alike. But not so much now.


----------



## Swanky

*Amber Marchese Exits The Real Housewives of New Jersey*








    Courtesy Amber Marchese 

        11/10/2015 AT 09:05 AM EST


Amber Marchese is saying goodbye to _The Real Housewives of New Jersey_, she tells PEOPLE exclusively.  

The star, who has been fighting her second battle with cancer, says she and husband Jim made the decision together. 

"Jim and I have been giving _Real Housewives or New Jersey_  a lot of thought and given the current state of affairs regarding our  personal lives and the direction of the show, we officially decided to  move on," Marchese says. "The show was not what we expected it to be,  and I want to pursue more suitable endeavors."  

Marchese joined the reality series for season 6 last year, and says the show "did not allow the viewers" to know the real her.

"I was picked on a casting call while pursuing acting, and the  person that was presented was created for the show. I had little control  over content, situations, or what they decide to show the viewers," she  says.   

The star says that her onscreen relationship with _RHONJ_ twins Teresa Aprea and Nicole Napolitano &#8211; which at times turned ugly &#8211; was fabricated. 

"Even my relationship with the twins was created. I recruited  them for my storyline after I was chosen," she says. "I only met with Teresa Guidice and Dina Manzo  for filming purposes. I never built a friendship with them as we were  nothing more than co-workers. I wish them all well and the best of luck,  although, my husband does not share my sentiments."

http://www.people.com/article/real-housewives-new-jersey-amber-marchese-exitshttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## swags

^I hope Amber beats cancer.   Its funny how after they are leaving they say the friendships were fake. I wonder if Bobby and Jim had really been friends?


----------



## pixiejenna

It's pretty obvious she was casted as a actor and wasn't really friends with any of them. Same goes for the twins. You were a paid actress on a reality show where the heck do you get the idea that you will have any say or control over how you will be portrayed? 

I wish her the best on her fight with cancer.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> ^I hope Amber beats cancer.   Its funny how after they are leaving they say the friendships were fake. I wonder if Bobby and Jim had really been friends?



I do too.  I am sure it will come out eventually. 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Amber Marchese Exits The Real Housewives of New Jersey*
> 
> img2-3.timeinc.net/people/i/2015/news/150803/amber-marchese-600.jpg
> 
> 
> Courtesy Amber Marchese
> 
> 11/10/2015 AT 09:05 AM EST
> 
> 
> Amber Marchese is saying goodbye to _The Real Housewives of New Jersey_, she tells PEOPLE exclusively.
> 
> 
> 
> Marchese joined the reality series for season 6 last year, and says the show "did not allow the viewers" to know the real her.
> 
> "I was picked on a casting call while pursuing acting, and the  person that was presented was created for the show. I had little control  over content, situations, or what they decide to show the viewers," she  says.
> 
> The star says that her onscreen relationship with _RHONJ_ twins Teresa Aprea and Nicole Napolitano  which at times turned ugly  was fabricated.
> 
> "Even my relationship with the twins was created. I recruited  them for my storyline after I was chosen," she says. "I only met with Teresa Guidice and Dina Manzo  for filming purposes. I never built a friendship with them as we were  nothing more than co-workers. I wish them all well and the best of luck,  although, my husband does not share my sentiments."
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/real-housewives-new-jersey-amber-marchese-exitshttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Was this the first time she heard of a housewives series?  What did she think was going to happen?



pixiejenna said:


> It's pretty obvious she was casted as a actor and wasn't really friends with any of them. Same goes for the twins. You were a paid actress on a reality show where the heck do you get the idea that you will have any say or control over how you will be portrayed?
> 
> I wish her the best on her fight with cancer.



She was beyond distant from the group, clearly not friends.  She had to know what a housewives show entailed.  I'm happy they are leaving instead of playing victims for another season.


----------



## Graw

On watch what happen live tonight Andy mentioned Juicy and Apollo (RHOA) being in the same prison in NJ.  Hmm...


----------



## Longchamp

Graw said:


> On watch what happen live tonight Andy mentioned Juicy and Apollo (RHOA) being in the same prison in NJ.  Hmm...



Yes surprised me too. 
But Juicy's not there yet, right?


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> Yes surprised me too.
> But Juicy's not there yet, right?



He isn't there yet.  I wonder if the prison system was aware of the real housewife husbands both being there.  I guess this makes things easier for Bravo.


----------



## dooneybaby

******Teresa is getting out of prison today!******


----------



## AECornell

Wonder what time she'll get released. Can't wait to see if she's able to avoid the paps.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ang Joe was caught by the paps driving - a violation since his lic has been suspended


----------



## AECornell

She's out! That's quite early. Wonder if that's a normal time.


----------



## dooneybaby

AECornell said:


> She's out! That's quite early. Wonder if that's a normal time.


She got released early for good behavior, but she's on home confinement until Feb. 5.


----------



## buzzytoes

When does Joe go in? February? Or does he go early now that she is home?
ETA Can someone remind me how long his sentence is?


----------



## Longchamp

Juicy sentenced to 41 mos to start in March.


----------



## AECornell

I meant the time. 6am seems early in the morning for a release. Thought they would do them around 9 or later.



dooneybaby said:


> She got released early for good behavior, but she's on home confinement until Feb. 5.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> ETA Can someone remind me how long his sentence is?



not long enough if you ask me


----------



## Nishi621

I think early morning releases are pretty normal.


----------



## dooneybaby

AECornell said:


> I meant the time. 6am seems early in the morning for a release. Thought they would do them around 9 or later.


Oh, I've found that most celebrities, especially, are released early in the morning. One reason is probably to avoid the paps.


----------



## dooneybaby

buzzytoes said:


> When does Joe go in? February? Or does he go early now that she is home?
> ETA Can someone remind me how long his sentence is?


Teresa was sentenced to 15 months, and her sentence began in January, 2015. So girlfriend got out early. 
Joe starts his sentence in March, so it'll give them a little more than 2 months to get in all that nookie, nookie.


----------



## Crystalina

Ok, i just saw her release photo on people.com

Maybe it's just me, but I think she looks better than ever with naturally soft hair, less makeup and no fake spray tan!


----------



## buzzytoes

Crystalina said:


> Ok, i just saw her release photo on people.com
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I think she looks better than ever with naturally soft hair, less makeup and no fake spray tan!
> View attachment 3221069



She must have had a bevy of products in those bags. She didn't look that good in the photos they took inside prison!


----------



## GoGlam

She looks refreshed... But I do see some filters were applied to that photo lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

Crystalina said:


> Ok, i just saw her release photo on people.com
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I think she looks better than ever with naturally soft hair, less makeup and no fake spray tan!
> View attachment 3221069


 

Let's see how long Tre can last without the fake tan, hair & glam makeup  ? 

She probably has booked appointments but she may have an ankle
band? & may have to have "approved visits" for this...

But the nice thing is that her kids & parents will have their mother daughter home
for the holidays which is the best present her kids could ever get, IMO!

Her lawyer made a statement that the 3.8 million dollar home has mortgage payments
that are up to date.. Wondering after Joe goes, will she be able to keep that house?
Her businesses may not still exist, but she may have a book deal (prison life?)
& who knows about her being on the show again...so perhaps she can maintain that
house.. Sad all the way around for her kids for sure..


----------



## DC-Cutie

hotshot said:


> Let's see how long Tre can last without the fake tan, hair & glam makeup  ?
> 
> She probably has booked appointments but she may have an ankle
> band? & may have to have "approved visits" for this...
> 
> But the nice thing is that her kids & parents will have their mother daughter home
> for the holidays which is the best present her kids could ever get, IMO!
> 
> Her lawyer made a statement that the 3.8 million dollar home has mortgage payments
> that are up to date.. Wondering after Joe goes, will she be able to keep that house?
> Her businesses may not still exist, but she may have a book deal (prison life?)
> & who knows about her being on the show again...so perhaps she can maintain that
> house.. Sad all the way around for her kids for sure..



I'm sure she's getting tanned up as we speak, hair getting styled, makeup being piled on ready for the cameras!  Because you know a tabloid interview is coming soon and gotta start taping for the next season.

I just saw on TMZ that she was gifted a new SUV...  great, reward her for bad behavior.  Because driving the car(s) she had would just be beneath her.


----------



## krissa

Who is advising her? She already had a Mercedes why does she need a new Lexus after leaving jail for fraud/tax evasion lol.


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm sure she's getting tanned up as we speak, hair getting styled, makeup being piled on ready for the cameras!  Because you know a tabloid interview is coming soon and gotta start taping for the next season.
> 
> I just saw on TMZ that she was gifted a new SUV...  great, reward her for bad behavior.  Because driving the car(s) she had would just be beneath her.


 

Still think she "doesn't get any of this at all"... just too sad for words
& a real sense of 'entitlement" to go along with this whole package..

And Andy Cohen is probably going to be the first in line with a mike saying
"lights, camera, action"


----------



## DC-Cutie

krissa said:


> Who is advising her? She already had a Mercedes why does she need a new Lexus after leaving jail for fraud/tax evasion lol.



If I remember correctly, she did have a real deal PR person (with legit credentials), but because Tre lives in Tre World, she didn't want to listen to her advice and was dropped.


----------



## swags

Did Joe gift her the SUV?  That seems inappropriate on many levels.


----------



## Love Of My Life

swags said:


> Did Joe gift her the SUV?  That seems inappropriate on many levels.


 


Whoever gave the "car", it is totally "inappropriate & sends a very
bad message, IMO...

Tre is a survivor & she will do what she has to do...& whatever she
can do to make $$$,  she will do..& don't think she has any shame
either

She should not be able to make mney from her prison experience (book)
& Bravo should not encourage this either, IMO


----------



## coconutsboston

dooneybaby said:


> Teresa was sentenced to 15 months, and her sentence began in January, 2015. So girlfriend got out early.
> Joe starts his sentence in March, so it'll give them a little more than 2 months to get in all that nookie, nookie.


Funny that they didn't mention the part about her getting out early, huh?  

With a $100k Lexus as her coming home present, it's almost as if she got a little under 11 month vacation from "adulting".


----------



## candy2100

I think this would be an interesting question for this thread:  if you were Tre's PR, or even just as yourself, what should Tre do now to redeem herself?


----------



## Crystalina

candy2100 said:


> I think this would be an interesting question for this thread:  if you were Tre's PR, or even just as yourself, what should Tre do now to redeem herself?




Maybe give the car back?


----------



## DC-Cutie

candy2100 said:


> I think this would be an interesting question for this thread:  if you were Tre's PR, or even just as yourself, what should Tre do now to redeem herself?



pay back the debt and go live life quietly.  

But this is Tre so none of that will be happening.  She's addicted to the fame


----------



## swags

candy2100 said:


> I think this would be an interesting question for this thread:  if you were Tre's PR, or even just as yourself, what should Tre do now to redeem herself?



I would think she would show some remorse. She doesn't seem to have any nor does she fake it. Bravo aired last season of RHONJ today and I caught part of the reunion. Andy asked her if she missed Jaqueline. She immediately said no. I think she believes it was her attorneys fault that she went to prison. Its been said the judge was ready to go easy on her but couldn't get over the blatant non owning up to anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I would think she would show some remorse. She doesn't seem to have any nor does she fake it. Bravo aired last season of RHONJ today and I caught part of the reunion. Andy asked her if she missed Jaqueline. She immediately said no. I think she believes it was her attorneys fault that she went to prison. Its been said the judge was ready to go easy on her but couldn't get over the blatant non owning up to anything.



everything that happens, she places blame on everybody else.

She did blame her attorney, saying that she didn't understand what was happening.  OK, if you don't understand what you just read, ASK the attorney!  If you still don't understand, that's your problem.  All the attorney had to say was 'bish you and your husband didn't pay your taxes and falsified docs!  understand that?' 

While Tre may be a college graduate, she seems 'slow' to me.


----------



## GoGlam

Why would she go and live quietly? Has Martha Stewart lived quietly? She's all over TV and different types of media.

Tre and Joe messed up.  Many of us do, but most people don't get caught with some of the things that would send us to jail if we did get caught.  Hopefully they learn from their mistakes and continue living their life even better than it all was!


----------



## Jayne1

GoGlam said:


> Why would she go and live quietly? Has Martha Stewart lived quietly? She's all over TV and different types of media.



Martha Stewart was and is a very rich woman due to her business sense and talents, but she stupidly did some insider trading, and went to jail for lying to the investigators.

Teresa went to prison for bankruptcy fraud, mail fraud and failing to pay taxes. They didn't even disclose all their assets during pre-sentencing.

Strangely enough, I find the situations vastly different and understand why Stewart would want to continue running her empire when she got out.

Teresa though?  Her whole life has been devious and worthy of shame.


----------



## sgj99

GoGlam said:


> Why would she go and live quietly? Has Martha Stewart lived quietly? She's all over TV and different types of media.
> 
> Tre and Joe messed up.  Many of us do, but most people don't get caught with some of the things that would send us to jail if we did get caught.  *Hopefully they learn from their mistakes* and continue living their life even better than it all was!



but to learn from one's mistakes they have to acknowledge they made the mistake in the first place and Teresa has never done this.  she has laid the blame on everyone else or on the fact she was ignorant of what was going on but she has never taken ownership of her mistakes.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tree got hit up by her glam squad before her release. She looks better than when she's orange but is still had a **** ton of makeup on. I read somewhere that the Lexus was really a gift from their lawyer which sounds shady. What lawyer gifts and client a six figure vehicle I bet they haven't even paid their legal bills lol.


----------



## Crystalina

pixiejenna said:


> Tree got hit up by her glam squad before her release. She looks better than when she's orange but is still had a **** ton of makeup on. I read somewhere that the Lexus was really a gift from their lawyer which sounds shady. What lawyer gifts and client a six figure vehicle I bet they haven't even paid their legal bills lol.




Exactly! The lawyer is covering for them.


----------



## dooneybaby

coconutsboston said:


> Funny that they didn't mention the part about her getting out early, huh?
> 
> With a $100k Lexus as her coming home present, it's almost as if she got a little under 11 month vacation from "adulting".


Let's see...
Anyone want to take dibs on how long it'll take the Feds to seize the car, sell it, and put the money toward restitution and/or fines?
Teresa originally owed the federal government almost $415,000, but word is that Bravo "donated" about $200,000 to the cause before she went to the slammer. I wonder if this can be considered a gift and then the Giudices would have to pay a gift tax on the money? 
And keep in mind, she already had turned over her Maserati to the Feds. Plus, I think they're still in debt.
I think I'll hold my breath on this one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> Let's see...
> Anyone want to take dibs on how long it'll take the Feds to seize the car, sell it, and put the money toward restitution and/or fines?
> Teresa originally owed the federal government almost $415,000, but word is that Bravo "donated" about $200,000 to the cause before she went to the slammer. I wonder if this can be considered a gift and then the Giudices would have to pay a gift tax on the money?
> And keep in mind, she already had turned over her Maserati to the Feds. Plus, I think they're still in debt.
> I think I'll hold my breath on this one.



The car is probably in her Attorney's name or whoever is helping funnel money.  

It;s like everybody around them is enabling their behavior.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Why would she go and live quietly? Has Martha Stewart lived quietly? She's all over TV and different types of media.
> 
> Tre and Joe messed up.  Many of us do, but most people don't get caught with some of the things that would send us to jail if we did get caught.  Hopefully they learn from their mistakes and continue living their life even better than it all was!



Martha has redeeming qualities about her.  Companies still want to do business with her and she's not all nonchalant about what she did.

Tre and Joe, not so much.  They still refuse to see that what they did was WRONG.  They have a sense of entitlement and everybody around them cosigns on their behavior

See this is what I mean:
Addressing the speculations surrounding Teresa's lavish present, her attorney, James J. Leonard, told People Magazine: 'She needs a car. End of story - just like anyone else who needs a car.'
When asked about the Lexus by Entertainment Tonight, Mr Leonard was equally terse in his response, simply saying of the Giudices: 'They make money.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...reuniting-husband-children.html#ixzz3vFzSkeao 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Longchamp

Judge should have invoked son of Sam law on them during sentencing.


----------



## coconutsboston

dooneybaby said:


> Let's see...
> Anyone want to take dibs on how long it'll take the Feds to seize the car, sell it, and put the money toward restitution and/or fines?
> Teresa originally owed the federal government almost $415,000, but word is that Bravo "donated" about $200,000 to the cause before she went to the slammer. I wonder if this can be considered a gift and then the Giudices would have to pay a gift tax on the money?
> And keep in mind, she already had turned over her Maserati to the Feds. Plus, I think they're still in debt.
> I think I'll hold my breath on this one.


Great example they're setting for the girls, in any case.


----------



## pursegirl3

Is it possible that the car is leased by Bravo ??


----------



## Coco.lover

I am so disgusted by Teresa and her family i really hope they pay theirs debts it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Crystalina

Her makeover is AWFUL!!! I thought she looked way better in her ride home from prison!

http://www.people.com/article/christmas-with-the-giudices-teresa-all-smiles-with-joe-and-daughters


----------



## swags

Crystalina said:


> Her makeover is AWFUL!!! I thought she looked way better in her ride home from prison!
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/christmas-with-the-giudices-teresa-all-smiles-with-joe-and-daughters



All that talk about a quiet homecoming was nonsense. It looks like its been all photo shoots the past 36 hours.
 Then the attorney with this remark "She needs a car. End of story  just like anyone else who needs a car," attorney James J. Leonard, Jr. said.

Isn't she on home confinement, don't they already have a car for her and lastly why does she need an expensive car when they are supposed to be paying off debt?


----------



## Crystalina

swags said:


> All that talk about a quiet homecoming was nonsense. It looks like its been all photo shoots the past 36 hours.
> 
> Then the attorney with this remark "She needs a car. End of story  just like anyone else who needs a car," attorney James J. Leonard, Jr. said.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she on home confinement, don't they already have a car for her and lastly why does she need an expensive car when they are supposed to be paying off debt?




Exactly! This is exasperating!


----------



## missyb

Joe couldn't have purchased or leased the car. In the state of Nj you can't purchase or lease a car without car insurance leaving the dealership which Joe couldn't have because he has no drivers license. I think it's bravos car that they leased for her.


----------



## dooneybaby

Coco.lover said:


> I am so disgusted by Teresa and her family i really hope they pay theirs debts it's the right thing to do.


Some people never grasp the fact that they've done wrong, even after going to prison for it. And there are others who enable them.
I have the feeling that the Giudices will never get it. They'll always play the victim. "Look what the federal government did to us."


----------



## Coco.lover

She might need a car but NOBODY needs a $90k car.


----------



## MKB0925

Coco.lover said:


> She might need a car but NOBODY needs a $90k car.




I agree!


----------



## junqueprincess

Gross. Arrogant gross people. They are beyond stupid, I hope the judge reopens stuff - I'm tired of them, hopefully the judge is to. Forget about being an example for their kids, what about the rest of the world? Take what's not yours, really, your entitled to it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coco.lover said:


> She might need a car but NOBODY needs a $90k car.



ok!  fools, both of them and their attorney for his arrogant statement.

I'm sure the cars she had before she got locked up, are running just fine


----------



## Coco.lover

I hope the judge is watching everything and takes this car way to pay the poor people theses idiots stole from.


DC-Cutie said:


> ok!  fools, both of them and their attorney for his arrogant statement.
> 
> I'm sure the cars she had before she got locked up, are running just fine


----------



## sgj99

Coco.lover said:


> She might need a car but NOBODY needs a $90k car.



you are absolutely right!  i needed a car in college to get around and i had a 15 year old VW Super Beetle still with its original AM (only) radio - my point is, if you need a car to get around maybe get something used and affordable.



dooneybaby said:


> Some people never grasp the fact that they've done wrong, even after going to prison for it. And there are others who enable them.
> I have the feeling that the Giudices will never get it. They'll always play the victim. "Look what the federal government did to us."



exactly!  they are victims of the evil government for enforcing its laws upon them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christmas family picture of the Guidace's on The Insider tonight...with a giant tree
decorated to the nines in the background...


----------



## pixiejenna

I need a car quick someone buy me a 90K suv! ITA with the other poster bravo is probably footing the bill on that as well as everything else since her release. It looks like every second since her release has been documented. And that tree decked out to the nines and the family portrait are all too classy to be picked out by this family. I feel like every step for her for the next year has already been planned out. They have to do it they have no other source of income.


----------



## lallybelle

That's the thing. Joe's about to do his time, where are they going to get the money to live much less finish paying off any debts or restitutions if Tre doesn't do interviews, sell photos, go back to the show etc.? What is she even capable of doing?
Hopefully the Judge/courts will keep track of their earnings and everything gets paid that's supposed to be paid, even if it's a bit gross that they're still portraying the "lifestyle".


----------



## Love Of My Life

Would imagine the majority of the income will come from the Bravo show & perhaps
a  book she might write. Not sure about how the restitution will be paid for the money owed
the government. And the proceeds from the book ,interviews & anything else
might be committed for money owed.

I would imagine Tre's brother (TarzaN) will be helping but he has a family as well.

The Bravo might continue for a year or so, but many viewers think this housewife
franchise is tired. And according to Tre her cooking business is in the toilet.

How many interviews can she do before this gets to be REDUNDANT... its tired already!

That house might have to be put up for sale.. who knows..


----------



## buzzytoes

I bet the house will go up for sale and they will "downsize" once Joe starts serving his time. With as much publicity as she has been milking for her return home, I can totally see her playing up the "I'm a single mom now and I can't afford much so feel sorry for me" angle. Mind you downsizing for them will still be 3000 sq ft, but it will be smaller than what they are in now. I think she is going to go the route of reinventing herself and trying to make herself look like a poor misunderstood soul.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SHe'll play whatever hand she can.. She is a master manipulator & a survivor

If she was smart, she'd put that house on the market, downsize (as suggested)
stay under the radar & provide her girls with a good home to finish growing up
in..

Those kids must have gotten their share of meanness from school, etc. &
probably more to come with Joe going off in March

And if Andy Cohen is looking to "milk" Tre's prison time, that will be a big
turn off for me!! Not interested in what prison life was like for her...


----------



## pixiejenna

Ya but the real question is can she even sell that monstrosity? They couldn't sell their "shore" house, this behemoth is right  extra to a high way anymore who could afford it wouldn't want to live so close to the highway. Not to mention it would take 7 figures to fix it up and erase their style from the place.


----------



## pursegrl12

pixiejenna said:


> Ya but the real question is can she even sell that monstrosity? They couldn't sell their "shore" house, this behemoth is right  extra to a high way anymore who could afford it wouldn't want to live so close to the highway. Not to mention it would take 7 figures to fix it up and erase their style from the place.




It's such a large ugly house


----------



## missyb

They paid up on the house and it's not in foreclosure anymore. The shore dump went to auction and no one bought it so the bank has it now. Her brother and the Lauritas owe major money. The Lauritas house is in foreclosure


----------



## swags

missyb said:


> They paid up on the house and it's not in foreclosure anymore. The shore dump went to auction and no one bought it so the bank has it now. Her brother and the Lauritas owe major money. The Lauritas house is in foreclosure



And Kathy was building a giant house wasn't she? They never learn.


----------



## missyb

swags said:


> And Kathy was building a giant house wasn't she? They never learn.




Kathy and Rich are doing very well. Rich owns gas stations here in nj and has for years. They legitimately have money the old fashion way of earning it on their own. They are basically the only ones out of rhnj. But as most can see they are the least flashiest.


----------



## Longchamp

I'm done with NJ if the focus is Teresa. Must admit I did enjoy watching Juicy be Juicy.

I would pay too see footage of Juicy and Apollo in jail. You know those two fools are going to hatch up some trouble.


----------



## slang

missyb said:


> Kathy and Rich are doing very well. Rich owns gas stations here in nj and has for years. They legitimately have money the old fashion way of earning it on their own. They are basically the only ones out of rhnj. But as most can see they are the least flashiest.



I thought Rich has some judgements against him as well, a few years back though...


----------



## Jayne1

missyb said:


> Kathy and Rich are doing very well. Rich owns gas stations here in nj and has for years. They legitimately have money the old fashion way of earning it on their own. *They are basically the only ones out of rhnj. But as most can see they are the least flashiest.*



Probably because he earns his money through real work and appreciates the value of a dollar.


----------



## Jayne1

I was in the kitchen and saw a scene of the T going to jail show.

Joe and his lawyer were having lunch and, according to the script, the lawyer asks Joe if he has learned anything from this. Joe said he was offered a lot of credit and he took it.

He also said that he is working hard, sweeping the floors if he has to, and has satisfied their restitution debts to the feds. 

Even if Bravo paid it for them, how can his little job fund the family's still lavish lifestyle?


----------



## Prettyn

hotshot said:


> SHe'll play whatever hand she can.. She is a master manipulator & a survivor
> 
> If she was smart, she'd put that house on the market, downsize (as suggested)
> stay under the radar & provide her girls with a good home to finish growing up
> in..
> 
> Those kids must have gotten their share of meanness from school, etc. &
> probably more to come with Joe going off in March
> 
> And if Andy Cohen is looking to "milk" Tre's prison time, that will be a big
> turn off for me!! Not interested in what prison life was like for her...


Hoping Teresa will realize flashy, greed, fame and living the high life will not bring happiness to these girls. Time will only tell.


----------



## coconutsboston

Longchamp said:


> I'm done with NJ if the focus is Teresa. Must admit I did enjoy watching Juicy be Juicy.
> 
> I would pay too see footage of Juicy and Apollo in jail. You know those two fools are going to hatch up some trouble.


This would be the most interesting either show has been in years!  Anyone have Andy on speed dial and can came this happen?


----------



## coconutsboston

pixiejenna said:


> Ya but the real question is can she even sell that monstrosity? They couldn't sell their "shore" house, this behemoth is right  extra to a high way anymore who could afford it wouldn't want to live so close to the highway. *Not to mention it would take 7 figures to fix it up and erase their style from the place.*




Gosh, no doubt on that.  Bleegh!


----------



## dooneybaby

buzzytoes said:


> I bet the house will go up for sale and they will "downsize" once Joe starts serving his time. With as much publicity as she has been milking for her return home, I can totally see her playing up the "I'm a single mom now and I can't afford much so feel sorry for me" angle. Mind you downsizing for them will still be 3000 sq ft, but it will be smaller than what they are in now. I think she is going to go the route of reinventing herself and trying to make herself look like a poor misunderstood soul.


If BRAVO is paying the Giudices $700,000 a year, there's no reason why they can't eventually be out of debt and keep the house. They just have to stop trying to live beyond their means.


----------



## Crystalina

dooneybaby said:


> If BRAVO is paying the Giudices $700,000 a year, there's no reason why they can't eventually be out of debt and keep the house. They just have to stop trying to live beyond their means.




Omg!!!! Teresa is making $700,000 as a convicted FELON, while the rest of us go to work everyday working honest jobs???!!! SMH


----------



## dooneybaby

Crystalina said:


> Omg!!!! Teresa is making $700,000 as a convicted FELON, while the rest of us go to work everyday working honest jobs???!!! SMH


Yeah, that's her contract with BRAVO.


----------



## Crystalina

dooneybaby said:


> Yeah, that's her contract with BRAVO.




SHAME ON BRAVO!  

I am very disappointed in Miss Andy Cohen!


----------



## cdtracing

dooneybaby said:


> Yeah, that's her contract with BRAVO.



Well...I hope the Feds garnish her wages to pay restitution to all the people they stole from.


----------



## Crystalina

cdtracing said:


> Well...I hope the Feds garnish her wages to pay restitution to all the people they stole from.




I pray that you're right!!!!


----------



## swags

dooneybaby said:


> Yeah, that's her contract with BRAVO.



I didn't know it was so lucrative. I figured the whole "Teresa Checks In" show had to be a good payday for the family. Plus they held off on a season of RHONJ while waiting for her 
Hopefully they are paying off everything.


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> I didn't know it was so lucrative. I figured the whole "Teresa Checks In" show had to be a good payday for the family. Plus they held off on a season of RHONJ while waiting for her
> Hopefully they are paying off everything.


Well keep in mind, NeNe Leakes was paid around $1.5 million for Season 7 of the Atlanta Housewives and Bethenny Frankel ticked off her fellow cast members when she raked in a reported $1 million for Season 7 of NYC Housewives.


----------



## coconutsboston

cdtracing said:


> Well...I hope the Feds garnish her wages to pay restitution to all the people they stole from.


Yes! I agree.


----------



## Graw

Tre was on wwhl last night and she will be on again at 930 tonight.


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> Tre was on wwhl last night and she will be on again at 930 tonight.



I saw the preview for it but didn't watch it. I know she is promoting her book but I think she interviews poorly and I don't really want to hear about prison.  I saw an article that said she was returning to RHONJ, as if that is a big surprise. Andy held up the show just for her.


----------



## lulilu

Well Theresa says she paid her restitution, but what about the fine?  If Bravo pays her, or she makes money from the book (I guess talking about your prison term doesn't qualify for benefitting from your crime?) and it goes to the US Govt for her fine, it's ok with me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I saw the preview for it but didn't watch it. I know she is promoting her book but I think she interviews poorly and I don't really want to hear about prison.  I saw an article that said she was returning to RHONJ, as if that is a big surprise. Andy held up the show just for her.



listening to her interview is so hard, because she's not articulate and rarely just answers the question.

Andy threw some shade at the end of the interview.


----------



## GoGlam

lulilu said:


> Well Theresa says she paid her restitution, but what about the fine?  If Bravo pays her, or she makes money from the book (I guess talking about your prison term doesn't qualify for benefitting from your crime?) and it goes to the US Govt for her fine, it's ok with me.




Do we know if she had restitution and a fine? It's not necessary to get both and in terms of what the media is reporting, it sounds like when they say restitution, they are actually talking about her fine.

They mention restitution was about $414k.  They also say their petitions for bankruptcy and other requests were denied, so technically the debt is still outstanding and I don't think she would technically owe restitution to anyone because there hasn't been a decrease in what she owes them yet.  I believe the $414k was likely the fine and I believe it's usually a combination of an arbitrary amount added to the costs incurred by the state to prosecute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

her reason for the new Lexus was beyond stupid...


----------



## BellaCC

DC-Cutie said:


> her reason for the new Lexus was beyond stupid...




She needed a new car and it's just a lease. How about leasing a Jeep? She is not sorry for anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BellaCC said:


> She needed a new car and it's just a lease. How about leasing a Jeep? She is not sorry for anything.



How about driving one of the 3 cars they already have. Not like Joe will be using them anytime soon.


----------



## Jujuma

I wonder this all the time, especially when I see a televised book signing or something, and I see "fans" telling her to "stay strong" or they "love her" who are these people? What could they possibly admire about her? Do they feel she was wronged? Do they not realize that in theory they were wronged by her and by her criminal acts (failure to pay income tax, fraud, etc)? I saw the GMA interview and her whole take away from this ordeal is that her only wrong act is that she signed something without reading it. Really?!? Not getting it. I love when she's asked if she'll follow Joe to Italy if deported and she says she's taking it one day at a time. Anyone want to guess what she'll do? Something tells me that's around the time she'll start to blame him, instead of their lawyers, for all the problems and make nice nice with her brother.


----------



## AECornell

I do think she's a dimwit and signed things because he told her to. She does not seem bright to me, and her traditional Italian background would be to follow the husbands lead and do what he says. She trusted him so in her mind there would be no need to question what he says to sign.

With her book and what bravo is going to pay her, she'll pay off that debt in no time. I'm just wondering how they pay for their daily lives. Where was the money coming from the whole time she was in prison?


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol there's no way she's following his a$$ back to Italy. They are officially done when he gets deported. I think she's dumb enough to believe that somehow he'll find a way to stay. Or she's in the land of denial and can't mentally process the fact that he's already got one foot out the door. It's probably the latter of the two, she's just too daft to understand what happened and why he's going to be deported.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> well...i hope the feds garnish her wages to pay restitution to all the people they stole from.



amen!


----------



## cdtracing

AECornell said:


> I do think she's a dimwit and signed things because he told her to. She does not seem bright to me, and her traditional Italian background would be to follow the husbands lead and do what he says. She trusted him so in her mind there would be no need to question what he says to sign.
> 
> With her book and what bravo is going to pay her, she'll pay off that debt in no time.* I'm just wondering how they pay for their daily lives. Where was the money coming from the whole time she was in prison?*



I've wondered the same thing.  They don't look like they've downsized their life style & I don't see those kids having to give up any of those unnecessary wants.  Most of their spending was so over the top with clothes, shoes, & all the things Gia was & I guess still is, involved in...modeling, singing, whatever.  That stuff cost money.  And I did notice that the other girls were not enrolled in any of that kind of stuff.  Aren't Milania & Gabrielle about the age that Tre got Gia started in pageant crap?


----------



## Graw

I watched part 2 of wwhl with Tre ... her description of a typical day doesn't sound bad at all!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Let's hope that the book sales go to pay off the people she doesn't think she/Joe
scammed...

All of this is so disgraceful & compounded by the new "leased" car...


----------



## Graw

There was a woman on mob wives in a similar situation with her husband cooking the books and her salary from the show went to pay the government/people.  Maybe they made it seem that way or the same amount.  Who knows?


----------



## pixiejenna

According to one of the rag mags Tree is pregnant again and this time it's a boy lol. I can't imagine that any IVF place would do business with them they never paid the last ones. I hope that she's not but feel like she is. Mostly because it's sucky to bring a kind into the world who will basically never get to see or be around their dad. Although under normal circumstances that is tragic maybe this kid will be better off than the others not growing up around Juicy. With Tree as their mom and 4 crazy sisters one less cray cray in their life might give them the best chance out of the bunch. Sadly if it is true it shows the state of denial that they are both in.


----------



## Graw

I don't think Juicy and Tre have 4 crazy daughters at all.


----------



## slang

Graw said:


> I don't think Juicy and Tre have 4 crazy daughters at all.



I agree! 
The 2 oldest seem very mature for their ages and completely normal (Gia & Gabriella).
The youngest seems like a quiet and loving child. Only one seems wild and cheeky - Milania.


----------



## kemilia

Did Joe do any interviews with Andy Cohen before he went off to the slammer? I briefly saw a clip on ET with Joe, I think (I only saw the TV for a couple of seconds--I couldn't stop and watch yesterday).


----------



## Graw

Andy asked Phaedra if Apollo interacts with Juicy in prison and Phaedra didn't know.  Andy asked her to  inquire.  Juicy didn't do a pre-prison send off interview with Bravo.  That's better for him because he makes inflammatory remarks that only hurt his public image and the judges perception.


----------



## kemilia

Graw said:


> Andy asked Phaedra if Apollo interacts with Juicy in prison and Phaedra didn't know.  Andy asked her to  inquire.  Juicy didn't do a pre-prison send off interview with Bravo.  That's better for him because he makes inflammatory remarks that only hurt his public image and the judges perception.



It's good that he finally figured that out, and maybe there wasn't enough $$$ involved too. Wonder if anyone will care when he gets out, maybe the whole HW franchise will be long gone.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kemilia said:


> It's good that he finally figured that out, and maybe there wasn't enough $$$ involved too. Wonder if anyone will care when he gets out, maybe the whole HW franchise will be long gone.



and hopefully deported


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> and hopefully deported




I think deporting someone for a non-violent crime when they have children and immediate family living here is pretty heartless.


----------



## Michele26

GoGlam said:


> I think deporting someone for a non-violent crime when they have children and immediate family living here is pretty heartless.



I agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> I think deporting someone for a non-violent crime when they have children and immediate family living here is pretty heartless.



I don't


----------



## buzzytoes

GoGlam said:


> I think deporting someone for a non-violent crime when they have children and immediate family living here is pretty heartless.


Isn't he here illegally? I thought his green card expired or something. It was a non-violent crime, but he has gone a long way towards not following the rules of the country. Seems fitting to me, especially since he is not the main source of income for his family.


----------



## kemilia

buzzytoes said:


> Isn't he here illegally? I thought his green card expired or something. It was a non-violent crime,* but he has gone a long way towards not following the rules of the country*. Seems fitting to me, especially since he is not the main source of income for his family.



Yep, like using his brother's driver's license to get one of his own, after his had been confiscated for a DUI. The man is not an upstanding person, and seems to think he can get away with whatever he wants, and if he and his wife hadn't been on a reality TV show (that got lots of attention due to his wife's antics), he probably wouldn't have been caught and would still be breaking laws left and right.


----------



## GoGlam

buzzytoes said:


> Isn't he here illegally? I thought his green card expired or something. It was a non-violent crime, but he has gone a long way towards not following the rules of the country. Seems fitting to me, especially since he is not the main source of income for his family.







kemilia said:


> Yep, like using his brother's driver's license to get one of his own, after his had been confiscated for a DUI. The man is not an upstanding person, and seems to think he can get away with whatever he wants, and if he and his wife hadn't been on a reality TV show (that got lots of attention due to his wife's antics), he probably wouldn't have been caught and would still be breaking laws left and right.




There are politicians, business people, many others that don't get caught that are even less upstanding and just because they have citizenship they're here.  It's a difficult discussion to have because, when it comes down to it, yes--he broke the rules and that means he has jeopardized his residency here.  However, your wife, children, parents and businesses are here.  People make mistakes.  There are others that maintain residency or citizenship here with less of a valid claim to be here.


----------



## buzzytoes

GoGlam said:


> There are politicians, business people, many others that don't get caught that are even less upstanding and just because they have citizenship they're here.  It's a difficult discussion to have because, when it comes down to it, yes--he broke the rules and that means he has jeopardized his residency here.  However, your wife, children, parents and businesses are here.  People make mistakes.  There are others that maintain residency or citizenship here with less of a valid claim to be here.


People do make mistakes, but he has shown absolutely no remorse for his. Instead he goes and commits more crimes (i.e. using his brother's license, after his had been suspended). And again, though his family is here, he is not the sole breadwinner so it's not like deporting him will leave them in dire straits. It would split the family yes, but it's not like they don't make plenty of money to visit often. He is going to serve his time, and then he is going to go right back to what he was doing before.


----------



## swags

I read that Jacqueline is on this season and fighting with Melissa Gorga.  Why would they bring either one of those dullards back?  And Jacs bratty daughter getting knocked up pre marriage is not a good enough storyline.


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> I read that Jacqueline is on this season and fighting with Melissa Gorga.  Why would they bring either one of those dullards back?  And Jacs bratty daughter getting knocked up pre marriage is not a good enough storyline.




I can't stand these two. The entire cast is tired , actually.


----------



## pursegrl12

swags said:


> I read that Jacqueline is on this season and fighting with Melissa Gorga.  Why would they bring either one of those dullards back?  *And Jacs bratty daughter getting knocked up pre marriage is not a good enough storyline.*





 

why am I not surprised?!?!


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> I read that Jacqueline is on this season and fighting with Melissa Gorga.  Why would they bring either one of those dullards back?  And Jacs bratty daughter getting knocked up pre marriage is not a good enough storyline.



Hasn't Jac & her husband, Chris, been in court for bankruptcy & possible misuse of company monies?  I remember reading about it a year ago but never saw what the outcome was.  She may need the check to help pay of attorneys & fines.

In June 2015, their Franklin Lakes home went into foreclosure.  They also have a second home that they haven't been making mortgage payments on.  And some of the Autism treatments Nicholas has been having are quite expensive.  The Laurita's have had financial woes for several years.

http://starcasm.net/archives/319299


----------



## swags

cdtracing said:


> Hasn't Jac & her husband, Chris, been in court for bankruptcy & possible misuse of company monies?  I remember reading about it a year ago but never saw what the outcome was.  She may need the check to help pay of attorneys & fines.
> 
> In June 2015, their Franklin Lakes home went into foreclosure.  They also have a second home that they haven't been making mortgage payments on.  And some of the Autism treatments Nicholas has been having are quite expensive.  The Laurita's have had financial woes for several years.
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/319299



Yes, I'm sure the Lauritas and Gorgas need the $ but I don't think Bravo needs them.  All the alternating digs and then faux concern for Teresa is too done.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kemilia said:


> Yep, like using his brother's driver's license to get one of his own, after his had been confiscated for a DUI. The man is not an upstanding person, and seems to think he can get away with whatever he wants, and if he and his wife hadn't been on a reality TV show (that got lots of attention due to his wife's antics), he probably wouldn't have been caught and would still be breaking laws left and right.





buzzytoes said:


> Isn't he here illegally? I thought his green card expired or something. It was a non-violent crime, but he has gone a long way towards not following the rules of the country. Seems fitting to me, especially since he is not the main source of income for his family.



Agree with both of you!

If you are here illegally, you need to do everything in your power to stay under the radar!  But noooooo this fool decides to go on a reality show, flaunting wads of cash, not paying taxes, forging documents, driving on someones else's license - all while not being a US citizen.

Non-violent or not, he's not here legally and he's continually committing crimes.

Deport his butt!  Tre and the kids can visit or just move there


----------



## cdtracing

dc-cutie said:


> agree with both of you!
> 
> If you are here illegally, you need to do everything in your power to stay under the radar!  But noooooo this fool decides to go on a reality show, flaunting wads of cash, not paying taxes, forging documents, driving on someones else's license - all while not being a us citizen.
> 
> Non-violent or not, he's not here legally and he's continually committing crimes.
> 
> Deport his butt!  Tre and the kids can visit or just move there



+1


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> Agree with both of you!
> 
> *If you are here illegally, you need to do everything in your power to stay under the radar! * But noooooo this fool decides to go on a reality show, flaunting wads of cash, not paying taxes, forging documents, driving on someones else's license *- all while not being a US citizen.*
> 
> Non-violent or not, *he's not here legally* and he's continually committing crimes.
> 
> Deport his butt!  Tre and the kids can visit or just move there



How is/was Joe here illegally?  Not saying he didn't do illegal things but I've never heard his greencard was expired aside from this thread.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> How is/was Joe here illegally?  Not saying he didn't do illegal things but I've never heard his greencard was expired aside from this thread.



he claims he didn't know he wasn't a US citizen...  He came to the US as a child.  So yeah, he's here illegally.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> he claims he didn't know he wasn't a US citizen...  He came to the US as a child.  So yeah, he's here illegally.



Still doesn't show me how he's here illegally if he's had a valid greencard the whole time.  Dumb as rocks, yes.  Illegal, no.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> Still doesn't show me how he's here illegally if he's had a valid greencard the whole time.  Dumb as rocks, yes.  Illegal, no.



he NEVER became a citizen.  he didn't renew his greencard, so it's not valid

Even his own attorneys have said, he's here illegally and therefore faces deportation


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> he NEVER became a citizen.  he didn't renew his greencard, so it's not valid
> 
> Even his own attorneys have said, he's here illegally and therefore faces deportation



It's perfectly legal to never become a citizen. Naturalization is not a requirement to stay in this country. 

When did he not renew his greencard though?  Is this a fact or just a rumor? He faces possible deportation not because his immigration status was illegal but rather because permanent residency can be revoked if you commit a felony. 

Now that I think about it we've seen Joe travel abroad several times in  the early seasons of the show.  So by default, his immigration status was in perfect standing.  You can't get back into the U.S.  otherwise.  Usually you can't even leave if your documents will expire  within X months of the travel date.  

Maybe his greencard has expired in the few years since his fraud was discovered and this legal process began, but he definitely was not in this country illegally before then. 

Joe deserves to be knocked for all kinds of criminal activities, but his not being American is not among them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> It's perfectly legal to never become a citizen. Naturalization is not a requirement to stay in this country.
> 
> When did he not renew his greencard though?  Is this a fact or just a rumor? He faces possible deportation not because his immigration status was illegal but rather because permanent residency can be revoked if you commit a felony.
> 
> Now that I think about it we've seen Joe travel abroad several times in  the early seasons of the show.  So by default, his immigration status was in perfect standing.  You can't get back into the U.S.  otherwise.  Usually you can't even leave if your documents will expire  within X months of the travel date.
> 
> Maybe his greencard has expired in the few years since his fraud was discovered and this legal process began, but he definitely was not in this country illegally before then.
> 
> Joe deserves to be knocked for all kinds of criminal activities, but his not being American is not among them.



his attorney said in a press conference & press release that he DID NOT RENEW his greencard!  Not rumor, fact.

for all we know he could have been traveling on an Italian passport... who knows what documents he could have forged

regardless, I think he should still be deported.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> his attorney said in a press conference & press release that he DID NOT RENEW his greencard!  Not rumor, fact.



I'm really curious to read this but am yet to find it. Google seems to be selective.  Can you help? 



DC-Cutie said:


> *for all we know he could have been traveling on an Italian passport.*.. who knows what documents he could have forged
> 
> regardless, I think he should still be deported.



I'm sorry but you're simply wrong about how this works. Of course he was traveling on his Italian passport, but the Italian passport only serves for getting into another country.  He'd need a valid greencard to get back into the U.S.   Like I said before, normally they would not have let him even board the plane to leave the U.S. if his greencard was near expiring.  When you go to renew one they give you an automatic year-long extension so you get travel time leeway during the renewal process. 

Sorry to harp on this but so many people are really misinformed about how immigration in this country works.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm well aware of how it works....  

have a good day googling, you can find the transcripts from the court proceeding where his attorney also addresses the possible deportation and non-renewal of his green card.  Joe himself was on WWHL talking about it.  

what more do you want?  Geessh


----------



## Deco

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm really curious to read this but am yet to find it. Google seems to be selective.  Can you help?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but you're simply wrong about how this works. Of course he was traveling on his Italian passport, but the Italian passport only serves for getting into another country.  He'd need a valid greencard to get back into the U.S.   Like I said before, normally they would not have let him even board the plane to leave the U.S. if his greencard was near expiring.  When you go to renew one they give you an automatic year-long extension so you get travel time leeway during the renewal process.
> 
> Sorry to harp on this but so many people are really misinformed about how immigration in this country works.


 Can't he reenter the US on a simple tourist visa, which for Italian citizens is an unceremonious automatic 3 month allowance?  I went to Italy on my US passport and never had to have a visa (they issue it automatically upon entry) or residency permit.  I would think it's very easy for Juicy to come and go, especially when he has zero hesitation about forging documents, and lying about addresses, travel and stay plans, etc.


I'm also mystified that Juicy's criminal lifestyle is being characterized as one mistake.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm well aware of how it works....
> 
> have a good day googling, you can find the transcripts from the court proceeding where his attorney also addresses the possible deportation and non-renewal of his green card.  Joe himself was on WWHL talking about it.
> 
> what more do you want?  Geessh



I just want to read this information with my own eyes and can't find it.  So thank you, you helped, now I know what specific transcripts to look up. 




Decophile said:


> Can't he reenter the US on a simple tourist  visa, which for Italian citizens is an unceremonious automatic 3 month  allowance?  I went to Italy on my US passport and never had to have a  visa (they issue it automatically upon entry) or residency permit.  I  would think it's very easy for Juicy to come and go, especially when he  has zero hesitation about forging documents, and lying about addresses,  travel and stay plans, etc.
> 
> I'm also mystified that Juicy's criminal lifestyle is being characterized as one mistake.



Using an American passport you don't need a special visa to get into a Schengen country, you get the regular allowance. 

He wouldn't have been able to keep coming and going and coming and going on the reciprocal 90 day allowance for a lifetime especially if he previously had a greencard that expired for a variety of reasons I'm happy to explain if you'd like all the details. 

We also know he wasn't on a tourist visa because he worked remember.  I'd be very surprised to hear that Bravo is sponsoring O or P visas for their reality shows.


----------



## buzzytoes

Greencards are good for something like ten years aren't they? I doubt he NEVER renewed, just that at some point in his adult life he didn't renew it and it is now expired. He doesn't even seem the type to be organized enough to renew his passport, let alone his greencard.


----------



## Graw

I have 0 desire to watch a baby being cared for by granny Jacqueline or her daughter.  I hope they know that anything filmed will be viewed by their children/ grandchildren at some point. 

I'm unsure what direction Bravo is headed with this franchise.


----------



## pixiejenna

Now they are reporting that juicy is going to have 5 months knocked off his sentence. And tree is becoming a certified yoga instructor she also practiced yoga in prison lol. Tree is the last person I'd want to take a yoga class with.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Now they are reporting that juicy is going to have 5 months knocked off his sentence. And tree is becoming a certified yoga instructor she also practiced yoga in prison lol. Tree is the last person I'd want to take a yoga class with.



The absolute last!!!!!


----------



## Graw

I sense spin off... Yoga with Tre, Treoga!  I see her more as a spin instructor not a peaceful, calm yogi.


----------



## sgj99

well, well, well ... look what we have here:

http://www.people.com/article/real-housewives-new-jersey-amber-marchese-husband-arrested

good ol' Jimbo isn't the epitome of all things perfect in a husband.


----------



## sgj99

sgj99 said:


> well, well, well ... look what we have here:
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/real-housewives-new-jersey-amber-marchese-husband-arrested
> 
> good ol' Jimbo isn't the epitome of all things perfect in a husband.



not only assault but "felony assault."  and Amber bailed him out!  of course, he's treating the airline with a lawsuit.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> well, well, well ... look what we have here:
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/real-housewives-new-jersey-amber-marchese-husband-arrested
> 
> good ol' Jimbo isn't the epitome of all things perfect in a husband.



Oh, my!


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> well, well, well ... look what we have here:
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/real-housewives-new-jersey-amber-marchese-husband-arrested
> 
> good ol' Jimbo isn't the epitome of all things perfect in a husband.



I just saw this on Yahoo. I had thought his jack-assery was all for the cameras. Guess not.


----------



## Crystalina

Does felony assault mean he was extra violent with her, hence the "felony" part?


----------



## pixiejenna

Crystalina said:


> Does felony assault mean he was extra violent with her, hence the "felony" part?


I don't think that there is any way to gently choke someone. I wonder if her health may be a factor, for example if you assault a senior it's automatically a felony because of their age. There may be similar laws for people who are sick/ill giving them extra protection under the ADA.


----------



## swags

pixiejenna said:


> I don't think that there is any way to gently choke someone. I wonder if her health may be a factor, for example if you assault a senior it's automatically a felony because of their age. There may be similar laws for people who are sick/ill giving them extra protection under the ADA.



Maybe because they were on a plane?


----------



## sgj99

maybe because it happened on an airplane ...


----------



## slang

I hope someone taped it (in this day and age everything seems to be taped on phones). Not because I want to see it (because I don't) but he is so smug and that would kibosh his threat to sue the airline and shut this jerk up!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Why on Earth would you do something so stupid in public?? I mean abusing your wife is bad enough but usually don't most abusers keep it behind closed doors. I can't even imagine what must have set him off to grab her by the throat with a hundred witnesses present. I hope she realizes she is worth more than being a punching bag and leaves his ***.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This woman is a cancer survivor and now this? smh.


----------



## swags

BagOuttaHell said:


> This woman is a cancer survivor and now this? smh.



I believe she announced her cancer had returned not too long ago. I hope she's okay. I kind of liked her on the show but he was so obnoxious it made them unpleasant to watch.


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> Why on Earth would you do something so stupid in public?? I mean abusing your wife is bad enough but usually don't most abusers keep it behind closed doors. I can't even imagine what must have set him off to grab her by the throat with a hundred witnesses present. I hope she realizes she is worth more than being a punching bag and leaves his ***.


My guess is a mix of RX drugs taken before the flight and adding alcohol once he's on the plane.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Graw

What is Jim's problem.  I hope this doesn't bring them back to the show.


----------



## pixiejenna

The new season is near. The promos are already online. Two new cast members and Jacq and her mini me are in it. Kathy and Rosie also have bits, apparently they are trying to make amends with juicy and tree since her stint in prison. Which I found odd I thought her and juicy were drinking buddies. Also we'll see juicy go off to serve his time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AECornell

Ugh why is Siggy on? I can't stand her. And it seems like the same ish all over again: family fighting. It's boring.


----------



## cdtracing

I watched the preview.  Looks like it's going to be another family fighting NJ roller coaster ride.  In real life, people who don't get along & fight like they all do, don't hang out together.  They avoid each other like the plague.  I know I wouldn't want to be around any of them if they act this way.  I guess this will be another one that I watch with no sound.

Who is Siggy?  I don't remember her...was she someone who did a guest spot in earlier seasons?


----------



## swags

cdtracing said:


> I watched the preview.  Looks like it's going to be another family fighting NJ roller coaster ride.  In real life, people who don't get along & fight like they all do, don't hang out together.  They avoid each other like the plague.  I know I wouldn't want to be around any of them if they act this way.  I guess this will be another one that I watch with no sound.
> 
> *Who is Siggy?  I don't remember her...was she someone who did a guest spot in earlier seasons?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Her bio says she is a relationship expert.
> 
> At least those twins aren't back or that horrible Marchese guy. Not sure why Jac is back to fight with Tre and Melissa.
> 
> The girls of Teresa must be devastated to lose Joe after being with him while Tre was gone. How sad and scary for them.


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the preview.  Looks like it's going to be another family fighting NJ roller coaster ride.  In real life, people who don't get along & fight like they all do, don't hang out together.  They avoid each other like the plague.  I know I wouldn't want to be around any of them if they act this way.  I guess this will be another one that I watch with no sound.
> 
> *Who is Siggy?  I don't remember her...was she someone who did a guest spot in earlier seasons?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Her bio says she is a relationship expert.
> 
> At least those twins aren't back or that horrible Marchese guy. Not sure why Jac is back to fight with Tre and Melissa.
> 
> The girls of Teresa must be devastated to lose Joe after being with him while Tre was gone. How sad and scary for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't care for the twins but they did wear some killer earrings last season.  Well...from the preview, Siggy is loud & fights & cusses as much as the rest of them so I'm not sure how good of a "relationship expert" she is.  And Tre, Rosie, & Kathy do need relationship counselling to even attempt to heal their family riff.
Click to expand...


----------



## AECornell

She had a show on VH1 5 years ago and shes been on Wendy Williams commenting.


----------



## pixiejenna

It looks like more of the same with a few new faces. It still looks heavy on Tree & juicy cause you know that they want to milk it as much as they can. 

Jacq is back because they need the money her husband is just as crooked as the others business wise. Plus her daughter is engaged so they obviously need bravo to pay for the wedding lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

AECornell said:


> She had a show on VH1 5 years ago and shes been on Wendy Williams commenting.



I don't watch Wendy Williams & rarely watch VH1 so it's no wonder I have no clue as to who she is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw s group pic and kathys sister is front and center of all the housewives. Meanwhile Tre is on the end!


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw s group pic and kathys sister is front and center of all the housewives. Meanwhile Tre is on the end!



I like Rosie.  I've always thought she was the most real & unpretentious person on the show!  She's funny.


----------



## swags

cdtracing said:


> I like Rosie.  I've always thought she was the most real & unpretentious person on the show!  She's funny.



I like her too. They should make her one of the housewives.


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> I like her too. They should make her one of the housewives.



I agree.  She's just as much one as anyone else, plus she actually has a personality.  I would love to see more of Rosie on the show!!


----------



## Baglady41

AECornell said:


> Ugh why is Siggy on? I can't stand her. And it seems like the same ish all over again: family fighting. It's boring.



I agree. I can't stand Siggy. Her voice grates on my nerves.


----------



## AECornell

Lol don't worry you're not missing out on anything!

Looks like you'll get your fair share of her this season, anyways.



cdtracing said:


> I don't watch Wendy Williams & rarely watching VH1 so it's no wonder I have no clue as to who she is.


----------



## Graw

I watched the 4 minute preview.  Tre looks calm, it looks as if Jacqueline is behaving erratic, sarcastic and the center of the drama.  I don't know Delores or Siggy.  Siggy appears to take center stage.  Kim D looks like she is friends with one of the women this season, who knows?


----------



## SwirlyGirly

Creepy Jim took to twitter again last night. This time to go on an epic anti-gay rant and to promote pro-straight rights. Not surprisingly, many of the tweets are now "unavailable."
https://twitter.com/JLMarchese111
What an intolerant, bigoted, scumbag.


----------



## AECornell

Ugh I couldn't get past the first few.



SwirlyGirly said:


> Creepy Jim took to twitter again last night. This time to go on an epic anti-gay rant and to promote pro-straight rights. Not surprisingly, many of the tweets are now "unavailable."
> https://twitter.com/JLMarchese111
> What an intolerant, bigoted, scumbag.


----------



## buzzytoes

SwirlyGirly said:


> Creepy Jim took to twitter again last night. This time to go on an epic anti-gay rant and to promote pro-straight rights. Not surprisingly, many of the tweets are now "unavailable."
> https://twitter.com/JLMarchese111
> What an intolerant, bigoted, scumbag.


Wow what an asshat!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He probably has a profile on every gay website on the internet.

Anyway, I hate how Love and Hip Hop and now this show is glorifying convicted felons and world class liars.


----------



## amrx87

I couldn't stomach watching last season- so much obviously fabricated drama. i hope this season is less forced. glad the twins are gone.


----------



## buzzytoes

Watching the season finale from whenever ago and good Lord I cannot stomach Tre's high pitched voice when she gets in a confrontation.


----------



## cafecreme15

amrx87 said:


> I couldn't stomach watching last season- so much obviously fabricated drama. i hope this season is less forced. glad the twins are gone.



I am also very glad they are gone! They were incredibly grating to watch and added nothing of substance. I'm hoping the two new housewives for this season are better. Then again, this has all but become the Teresa Giudice show...seems like everyone else has just been relegated to the sidelines anyway.


----------



## swags

I was watching some of the older episodes. I think Delores has been on before hanging out with Caroline when they went to the Catskills.
Its been 2 years since the show has been on. I remember Teresa saying at that reunion that it could be her last one. Andy should have told us he was holding the show for her.


----------



## Graw

SwirlyGirly said:


> Creepy Jim took to twitter again last night. This time to go on an epic anti-gay rant and to promote pro-straight rights. Not surprisingly, many of the tweets are now "unavailable."
> https://twitter.com/JLMarchese111
> What an intolerant, bigoted, scumbag.



I am incredibly optimistic, but he is never caught in accidental drama, he purposely chooses to hurt and harm others.  



amrx87 said:


> I couldn't stomach watching last season- so much obviously fabricated drama. i hope this season is less forced. glad the twins are gone.



100% Artificial.  I wish there was a behind the scenes view because that would be hilarious to watch.



swags said:


> I was watching some of the older episodes. I think Delores has been on before hanging out with Caroline when they went to the Catskills.
> Its been 2 years since the show has been on. I remember Teresa saying at that reunion that it could be her last one. Andy should have told us he was holding the show for her.



if she was Caroline's friend in the past and now Tre's friend, Caroline won't be bothered with her.  As long as these women and their husbands have been friends they must have a 1 degree of separation with most people they know.


----------



## slang

I think Delores was/is Dina's friend...she was on the first season with Dina quite a bit - she even went on that trip with them to Atlantic City & was at the "party" Dina threw when Lexie went away to Greece for the summer with her Dad (they have re-played all the old seasons here so I have re-watched the first few seasons again). Dina introduced her as her friend.


----------



## cafecreme15

Premiere TONIGHT!! Can't wait!!


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I was watching some of the older episodes. I think Delores has been on before hanging out with Caroline when they went to the Catskills.
> Its been 2 years since the show has been on. I remember Teresa saying at that reunion that it could be her last one. Andy should have told us he was holding the show for her.



i'm watching the reruns too and they just played the Catskills trip.  as a responsible gun owner i am appalled at how the guys let Teresa handle one of the rifles.  while it was stated by one of them the weapon had no bullets you _*always*_ treat a gun like it's loaded, always.  one of the men kept trying to instruct her to keep the barrel up but she kept pointing it around the room modeling it thinking she looked "hot" holding it.  i just kept cringing and thinking:  stupid, stupid, stupid!


----------



## pinky7129

What's up with all those close ups on joes privates? Very classy bravo -_-


----------



## swags

pinky7129 said:


> What's up with all those close ups on joes privates? Very classy bravo -_-


I could have lived without that. I am surprised the camera crew would want to see that much of him.
Why are Chris and Jacqueline broke? I noticed Chris left out all the details. At least with Housewives, they should make some money. Glad to see her son doing well.
I want Tre's lawyer to be a regular. Maybe he could date Delores.


----------



## slang

swags said:


> I could have lived without that. I am surprised the camera crew would want to see that much of him.
> Why are Chris and Jacqueline broke? I noticed Chris left out all the details. At least with Housewives, they should make some money. Glad to see her son doing well.
> I want Tre's lawyer to be a regular. Maybe he could date Delores.



Chris had some legal troubles of his own with regards to a business bankruptcy. If I recall correctly, he could have faced jail time too, so I never understood why Jac was so critical of Joe/Tre since her husband could have easily gone off to jail aswell. He was pretty shady with his business...


----------



## slang

Why is Jac acting so stupid like she doesn't know why Tre has reached out to her, doesn't she realize they are doing a reality show together and will have to interact and film together


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I could have lived without that. I am surprised the camera crew would want to see that much of him.
> Why are Chris and Jacqueline broke? I noticed Chris left out all the details. At least with Housewives, they should make some money. Glad to see her son doing well.
> I want Tre's lawyer to be a regular. Maybe he could date Delores.





slang said:


> Chris had some legal troubles of his own with regards to a business bankruptcy. If I recall correctly, he could have faced jail time too, so I never understood why Jac was so critical of Joe/Tre since her husband could have easily gone off to jail aswell. He was pretty shady with his business...



if i remember correctly,  Chris took out some business loans, spent that money on personal items and such, as well as other business ventures failing. is black water (BLK) still around?


----------



## lulilu

Joe naked -- ew -- he is such an exhibitionist.  He did the naked thing in other seasons.

Jacqueline was really overacting re Tre IMO.  Bravo is not paying her unless she interacts with Tre.  It's been so long, I can't remember was Tre did to her, other than keep her mouth shut about her legal problems.


----------



## Graw

Audriana 6 and Gabriella 11 are so sweet.  I don't think Gabriella is oblivious to the "circumstances" of Tre's disappearance.  Milania gives Juicy a run for his money and Gia needs her childhood restored when Tre returns.  

I hope this episode isn't one that we look back at as foreshadowing Melissa and Joe Gorga showing less love for one another.  Joe lost weight, has a six pack and that is why they had the camera in the bathroom with him showering then facing the camera for a prolonged period of time. 

I wish Dina was back to Support Tre because Melissa and Jacqueline aren't her friends.  They are both already being shady.

Jacqueline you are not confused - there is a camera in your kitchen.  Stop, please stop! 

And now there are two Frankies, Tre's dog and Delores' son.


----------



## Graw

lulilu said:


> Joe naked -- ew -- he is such an exhibitionist.  He did the naked thing in other seasons.
> 
> Jacqueline was really overacting re Tre IMO.  Bravo is not paying her unless she interacts with Tre.  It's been so long, I can't remember was Tre did to her, other than keep her mouth shut about her legal problems.


Exactly!


----------



## sgj99

Graw said:


> Audriana 6 and Gabriella 11 are so sweet.  I don't think Gabriella is oblivious to the "circumstances" of Tre's disappearance.  Milania gives Juicy a run for his money and Gia needs her childhood restored when Tre returns.
> 
> I hope this episode isn't one that we look back at as foreshadowing Melissa and Joe Gorga showing less love for one another.  Joe lost weight, has a six pack and that is why they had the camera in the bathroom with him showering then facing the camera for a prolonged period of time.
> 
> I wish Dina was back to Support Tre because Melissa and Jacqueline aren't her friends.  They are both already being shady.
> 
> Jacqueline you are not confused - there is a camera in your kitchen.  Stop, please stop!
> 
> And now there are two Frankies, Tre's dog and Delores' son.



good description of the Guidice girls.  Milania is so disrespectful but that's on Joe's and Tre's shoulders.  and poor Gia just breaks my heart with her having to step into the role of mother while Tre was gone, that's so unfair to her.


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> good description of the Guidice girls.  Milania is so disrespectful but that's on Joe's and Tre's shoulders.  and poor Gia just breaks my heart with her having to step into the role of mother while Tre was gone, that's so unfair to her.



I feel for Gia and hope she doesn't resent being the oldest having to do so much.  This is what we "see" I hope it's not worse.  I'm sure they don't trust too many people and don't want a house keeper, nanny or personal assistants runny around selling stories.


----------



## Heart Star

Does anyone know the scoop with Melissa and Joe? Last season they were renting and building their new dream house - which they said was going to take awhile since Joe had also just got into the document shredding business. In this season premier Melissa mentioned they were back in their old house again? Did I hear that right?


----------



## cafecreme15

Heart Star said:


> Does anyone know the scoop with Melissa and Joe? Last season they were renting and building their new dream house - which they said was going to take awhile since Joe had also just got into the document shredding business. In this season premier Melissa mentioned they were back in their old house again? Did I hear that right?



I was also wondering about this as well. I remember they had bought a plot of land and began building, but it seems like that project was abandoned for whatever reason?


----------



## robbins65

The girls are sad.  Can't believe they expose their children like that.  Oh wait, they don't care.  All about the dollar for Teresa.


----------



## luckylove

Somehow, the season premiere just didn't grab my attention. I barely looked up from the computer while it was on.  Maybe the antics of this group has just become tiresome to me. I will give it another chance, but if it still doesn't grab me, I will cross it off my list.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It was BORING AF, they need Tre to survive without her this show is nothing


----------



## PetiteChou

sgj99 said:


> if i remember correctly,  Chris took out some business loans, spent that money on personal items and such, as well as other business ventures failing. i*s black water (BLK) still around*?



It's on amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Blk-Beverage...F8&qid=1468301402&sr=8-1&keywords=black+water

but I haven't seen it in Whole Foods for years lol


----------



## missyb

cafecreme15 said:


> I was also wondering about this as well. I remember they had bought a plot of land and began building, but it seems like that project was abandoned for whatever reason?



They moved back in2 their old house. They had rented it out and they had to evict the renter. I heard the guy held back rent because repairs weren't being made to the property as promised. Their new house in Franklin lakes is for sale and it's not completed yet-,seems they ran out of money to finish since its been the same condition for a few months now


----------



## Heart Star

missyb said:


> They moved back in2 their old house. They had rented it out and they had to evict the renter. I heard the guy held back rent because repairs weren't being made to the property as promised. Their new house in Franklin lakes is for sale and it's not completed yet-,seems they ran out of money to finish since its been the same condition for a few months now



Wow, thanks for the info. You sure are in the know


----------



## cafecreme15

missyb said:


> They moved back in2 their old house. They had rented it out and they had to evict the renter. I heard the guy held back rent because repairs weren't being made to the property as promised. Their new house in Franklin lakes is for sale and it's not completed yet-,seems they ran out of money to finish since its been the same condition for a few months now



Thanks so much for this info!! This unexplained inconsistency has been bothering me a lot more than it really should be haha


----------



## cdtracing

If Joe & Melissa are having money difficulties, I hope her boutique is a successful.


----------



## Graw

Tre is strong, I have to give her credit. Some people would collapse and sit in bed all day.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't think Tre really knows the meaning of the words "It was my fault."


----------



## Graw

She sweeps it under the rug and puts a pretty bow on it, but fault, no.


----------



## Graw

There is a tremendous amount of leopard print in the next episode.


----------



## pixiejenna

I half watched the last eppy. It honestly couldn't draw me in even with Christmas they couldn't draw me in. Tree and Melissa trying to be friends yawn. Melissa opening a clothing store is funny apparently her pop star career didn't pan out. Joe huffing and puffing because he wants a stay at home wife double yawn. Jacq and her daughter yapping about her moving out snooze fest!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luckylove

I


pixiejenna said:


> I half watched the last eppy. It honestly couldn't draw me in even with Christmas they couldn't draw me in. Tree and Melissa trying to be friends yawn. Melissa opening a clothing store is funny apparently her pop star career didn't pan out. Joe huffing and puffing because he wants a stay at home wife double yawn. Jacq and her daughter yapping about her moving out snooze fest!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



It didn't really draw me in either.  In looking at the clips for the rest of the season, I have to wonder what is up with Jacqueline and the whining, histrionic, pot stirring behavior! She used to seem like a mellow, somewhat compassionate friend. Seems like a complete personality overhaul. Anything to stay relevant and earn a paycheck, perhaps??


----------



## missyb

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks so much for this info!! This unexplained inconsistency has been bothering me a lot more than it really should be haha



I'm from NJ it's a small world. I know this person they know that person etc.


----------



## cafecreme15

I did not understand Jacqueline's reaction to Teresa's phone call on New Years Eve. The possibility that Jacq was told by producers to respond like that notwithstanding, her reaction made no sense. Teresa totally did not have to take the time out of her New Years party to call Jacq, especially when they hadn't spoken in what, two years? The fact that she reached out at all shows Teresa is the bigger person in this instance. Did Jacq further expect Teresa to basically prostrate herself at her feet? I thought the tone of the phone call was appropriate given the nature of their relationship. The whole thing just made Jacq seem nasty.


----------



## sgj99

I'm getting tired of the "we're Italian" thing.  They use that to describe everything about themselves.


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> I
> 
> 
> It didn't really draw me in either.  In looking at the clips for the rest of the season, I have to wonder what is up with Jacqueline and the whining, histrionic, pot stirring behavior! She used to seem like a mellow, somewhat compassionate friend. Seems like a complete personality overhaul. Anything to stay relevant and earn a paycheck, perhaps??



Jacq always seemed to let slip her cray cray side IMO.  I think she's always been nutso and her DH covers for her.  She's highly emotional over even the smallest things.  I can't remember their friendship, but I remember jacq going nuts because Tre didn't tell her (and the rest of the world) the details of her upcoming criminal charges.  I understand Tre trying to keep a lid on it.  And put a good face on to the public while she could.


----------



## swags

luckylove said:


> I
> 
> 
> It didn't really draw me in either.  In looking at the clips for the rest of the season, I have to wonder what is up with Jacqueline and the whining, histrionic, pot stirring behavior! She used to seem like a mellow, somewhat compassionate friend. Seems like a complete personality overhaul. Anything to stay relevant and earn a paycheck, perhaps??



I think they really need the $. I am not sure why the producers brought her back for more Teresa/Jacqueline fighting. They pretend make up on camera and both like to talk about the other one afterwards. I am sick of her cousins filming just to bash her too.


----------



## Sassys

I have not watched this show since 2010 and watched a few minutes, because I thought Shahs was on. Uh, did I see Teresa wax her 9 yr old daughters eyebrows?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tre drawing in her children in these episodes for me is rather inappropriate.
 She should be downsizing her house ,living within her means, focusing on finding a job where she is out of
the limelight (probably challenging for her) & just be under the radar.
Waxing her 9 year old daughters eyebrows was simply over the top especailly since she complains about her "finances"
One should scale back but Tre is very blatant about her wants & needs
I bet that Andy Cohen is enjoying all this but it won't last long because viewers are becoming
very disenchanted with all the housewives series, IMO...


----------



## lulilu

The person/people doing Tre's makeup at her house waxed the kid's eyebrows.  For those who suffer from huge eyebrows or unibrows, it's NBD IMO.  Other kids can be mean and I've seen it many times.  It costs virtually nothing, and I am sure cost nothing in that instance.

I am wondering what kind of job people think Teresa is qualified for?  Who would hire her to be e.g., a secretary?  She is doing what she's qualified for, and getting paid for it.

I imagine she will attempt to find another house -- do we know she hasn't tried to sell this one?  Or perhaps she can't because of liens by the govt and IRS and others.  IDK


----------



## roses5682

Has Teresa had work done on her face? I'm watchin episode two and her face looks weird when she is at the mail salon.


----------



## TinksDelite

roses5682 said:


> Has Teresa had work done on her face? I'm watchin episode two and her face looks weird when she is at the mail salon.


I'm guessing it was the lack of work. Botox takes a bit of time to work  Assuming this was taped right after her release, she wouldnt have had any injections for almost a year. I go about every 4 mths.


----------



## roses5682

TinksDelite said:


> I'm guessing it was the lack of work. Botox takes a bit of time to work  Assuming this was taped right after her release, she wouldnt have had any injections for almost a year. I go about every 4 mths.



That explains alot thanks. Jaq looks weird too maybe I just forgot how she looked.


----------



## Swanky

Jaq seemed like she's on heavy meds to me


----------



## rockhollow

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jaq seemed like she's on heavy meds to me


Yes, I think Jaq is looking and acting cray cray. They really shouldn't have let her back on the show, I don't think she's stable.
Husband seems to give her the 'side eye' lots, he probably knows she not stable.
It was hard to watch her disintegrate in her last season, I don't want to see it again.
And having her dysfunctional daughter around, the two of them together is not good.





roses5682 said:


> Has Teresa had work done on her face? I'm watchin episode two and her face looks weird when she is at the mail salon.



I thought the same thing.
She looks like she's lost lots of weight and I think that makes her face look different, and then someone mentioned no botox, so that two.
She doesn't look better, her eyes and mouth look large.

Tre doesn't seem to be so devoted and attached to Joe. I know it would be hard cause she was away, but I could see trouble in that marriage. The Tre that came back from jail is not the same, and then will Joe going away.....
Tre seems to be rolling her eyes lots at Joe and not really listening to him - not the perfect Italian wife by Joe's standards.


----------



## slang

Tre looked so good on the episode right when she was released - nice hair, natural makeup, no orange tan etc but within a few days she already had that horrible heavy make up, over done hair etc


----------



## lulilu

^^^maybe it was the makeup that made her look so weird at the salon?  Her eyes were really off.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Due to the weight loss, think her features look distorted but thinking Tre, has already made that
appt for her botox, etc & will have her glam squad around for touch ups as needed..


----------



## horse17

I think Tre looked terrible...she was def thinner, but her face looked scary..


----------



## roses5682

She looks better in her interviews. I can get tell if that's because she put on a few pounds and had work done since being released or because she is farther away from the camera  [emoji16]


----------



## chaneljewel

Tre did look terrible.  Her eyes were strange. I think that she's going to be a pain too...the entire Christmas discussion with her sil was the old Tre.  She's never responsible for anything she does...explains why she ended up in prison!


----------



## Graw

It is nice that Rino sent them food.  I thought we would see a glimpse of him and his wife, but glad the twin drama is over.



cafecreme15 said:


> I did not understand Jacqueline's reaction to Teresa's phone call on New Years Eve. The possibility that Jacq was told by producers to respond like that notwithstanding, her reaction made no sense. Teresa totally did not have to take the time out of her New Years party to call Jacq, especially when they hadn't spoken in what, two years? The fact that she reached out at all shows Teresa is the bigger person in this instance. Did Jacq further expect Teresa to basically prostrate herself at her feet? I thought the tone of the phone call was appropriate given the nature of their relationship. The whole thing just made Jacq seem nasty.



Very nasty



lulilu said:


> The person/people doing Tre's makeup at her house waxed the kid's eyebrows.  For those who suffer from huge eyebrows or unibrows, it's NBD IMO.  Other kids can be mean and I've seen it many times.  It costs virtually nothing, and I am sure cost nothing in that instance.
> 
> I am wondering what kind of job people think Teresa is qualified for?  Who would hire her to be e.g., a secretary?  She is doing what she's qualified for, and getting paid for it.
> 
> I imagine she will attempt to find another house -- do we know she hasn't tried to sell this one?  Or perhaps she can't because of liens by the govt and IRS and others.  IDK



Tre is smart, but who would hire her?  She has to be an entrepreneur. 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jaq seemed like she's on heavy meds to me


Yes!


----------



## sgj99

roses5682 said:


> Has Teresa had work done on her face? I'm watchin episode two and her face looks weird when she is at the mail salon.





TinksDelite said:


> I'm guessing it was the lack of work. Botox takes a bit of time to work  Assuming this was taped right after her release, she wouldnt have had any injections for almost a year. I go about every 4 mths.





lulilu said:


> ^^^maybe it was the makeup that made her look so weird at the salon?  Her eyes were really off.





horse17 said:


> I think Tre looked terrible...she was def thinner, but her face looked scary..



i'm glad i'm not the only one that thought:  holy cow!  what's wrong with her face!
she looked thinner and her eyes and mouth look bigger.  plus, her eye makeup was so heavy and she's got a downward tilt to her eyes which seemed to be more pronounced.  she also looked exhausted.


----------



## lulilu

WENDY CLARK said:


> CANNOT stand the human monkey moron TUREEESAAA.  Shame on Bravo for promoting low life criminals to make a buck.


IMHO, the criminal critique is ok, but remarks comparing her looks to a monkey are not appropriate and not a good reflection on you.  JMHO  Many, including me, have commented on Tre's looks and wondering if it's makeup, exhaustion, botox, etc.  But not this cruel.


----------



## buzzytoes

chaneljewel said:


> Tre did look terrible.  Her eyes were strange. I think that she's going to be a pain too...the entire Christmas discussion with her sil was the old Tre.  She's never responsible for anything she does...explains why she ended up in prison!


She also mentioned her excuse for ending up in prison was "I was naive." Um it's not naive to cheat on your taxes and hide assets, it's called breaking the law.


----------



## horse17

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jaq seemed like she's on heavy meds to me[/QUOTE
> Really?..I didn't notice it......how was she acting?...what kind of meds would she be taking?


----------



## Swanky

You responded in my quote, I almost couldn't find it!

I noticed that her speech was very deliberate.  Not slurred per se, but slowed.  Not "normal".


----------



## horse17

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You responded in my quote, I almost couldn't find it!
> 
> I noticed that her speech was very deliberate.  Not slurred per se, but slowed.  Not "normal".


Sorry about that...I hope this works..lol...

I have to pay more attention to her...others have said she looks like she's on meds too...


----------



## Swanky

She like the friend who had one too many but tries very hard and deliberately to prove she totes fine lol


----------



## GoGlam

I'm happy for Teresa that she has the chance to continue making money and rehabilitate her life.  I think we are too harsh on ex-convicts; by being so, we make it harder for them to lead productive lives post incarceration and thus continue a cycle of potential crime and family hurt.

There are plenty of people that do not admit their wrongdoings for one reason or another.  We all make mistakes and, to me, it's more about how you move on from them than dwelling on what you did and the circumstances surrounding that.


----------



## buzzytoes

GoGlam said:


> I'm happy for Teresa that she has the chance to continue making money and rehabilitate her life.  I think we are too harsh on ex-convicts; by being so, we make it harder for them to lead productive lives post incarceration and thus continue a cycle of potential crime and family hurt.
> 
> There are plenty of people that do not admit their wrongdoings for one reason or another.  We all make mistakes and, to me, it's more about how you move on from them than dwelling on what you did and the circumstances surrounding that.


I would agree with you, but for the fact she has never admitted she has done anything wrong, which makes me wonder if it will happen again. I appreciate that she did her time, seemingly without complaint, and seems to want to move on from it. One would think she might try to simplify her life but that doesn't seem to be happening, again making me wonder if she even learned anything from the experience.


----------



## AECornell

I think she was guilty by association/her own lack of knowledge/stupidity. I think Joe had her sign paperwork, talked her into things, and had her pay cash for things. I honestly do not think she committed a crime on purpose like her husband did. 

She does not seem that technical and she also was a "loving Italian wife" who did what her husband said and trusted him. Just my two cents.


----------



## Swanky

I think she played dumb.  She may not have known the extent of it, but she's not so checked out that she doesn't know right from wrong or would notice obvious shadiness IMO.


----------



## cafecreme15

In some jurisdictions, willful ignorance is given the same weight as affirmative knowledge of a criminal situation. I honestly don't think Teresa is that unintelligent to not know that something was up with her finances, but I definitely don't believe she knew what exactly was going on. In other words, I think she knew something shady was happening and deliberately chose not to ask questions.


----------



## lulilu

GoGlam said:


> I'm happy for Teresa that she has the chance to continue making money and rehabilitate her life.  I think we are too harsh on ex-convicts; by being so, we make it harder for them to lead productive lives post incarceration and thus continue a cycle of potential crime and family hurt.
> 
> There are plenty of people that do not admit their wrongdoings for one reason or another.  We all make mistakes and, to me, it's more about how you move on from them than dwelling on what you did and the circumstances surrounding that.





AECornell said:


> I think she was guilty by association/her own lack of knowledge/stupidity. I think Joe had her sign paperwork, talked her into things, and had her pay cash for things. I honestly do not think she committed a crime on purpose like her husband did.
> 
> She does not seem that technical and she also was a "loving Italian wife" who did what her husband said and trusted him. Just my two cents.



I agree with both of these sentiments.  I think she is doing the best she can to earn money at this point.  And she served her sentence.  And I believe the fine and some other monies have been paid.  I also believe she signed what Joe put in front of her (or he even signed her name himself).  How many people sign documents when asked by a spouse?  Do all of us sit down and read and parse all the legalese?  And don't many of use trust our spouses to be telling use the truth about financial matters?  IDK.  I am not interested in continuing to trash her.


----------



## GoGlam

lulilu said:


> I agree with both of these sentiments.  I think she is doing the best she can to earn money at this point.  And she served her sentence.  And I believe the fine and some other monies have been paid.  I also believe she signed what Joe put in front of her (or he even signed her name himself).  How many people sign documents when asked by a spouse?  Do all of us sit down and read and parse all the legalese?  And don't many of use trust our spouses to be telling use the truth about financial matters?  IDK.  I am not interested in continuing to trash her.


I'm not interested in it either.

On a side note, Jacq really does appear to be off her rocker.  She has seemed to be someone that might crumble at any moment, but seems that way even more so now.  I do respect that she's stayed with her husband once the money was gone (although she doesn't seem as gold digging as some of these other women) but I don't think either of them have great options anyway.


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> ^^^maybe it was the makeup that made her look so weird at the salon?  Her eyes were really off.


I felt the same and lips looked overdrawn or filled (especially the top).  Maybe Milania gave Tre a makeover.


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> I imagine she will attempt to find another house -- do we know she hasn't tried to sell this one?  Or perhaps she can't because of liens by the govt and IRS and others.  IDK



She and Gia were house hunting last season.  It was painful.  The realtor kept saying, "I know it's not as big as you have now," about every single room.  Well, they can't afford to furnish the house they have or pay for it.  It was painful to watch Tree shop for houses that others have lived in.

I believe they did put their ginormous, tacky house up, but who knows what happened?


----------



## Deco

I didn't like Tre even before the felony conviction.  Too aggressive, abrasive, self-centered, full of sh!$, ill mannered.   She was not a nice person.  Unforgiving, self-important, shallow show-off, unaccountable, needlessly confrontational, cut-throat competitive and accusatory, all delivered in an unrelenting, loud, shrill, high pitched screech.  The conviction fit how she behaves and treats others.  It wasn't a shocker or an out of character event.  It fit.
I will put it all behind and not harp on her conviction and not expect a satisfactory mea culpa, or even any evidence that she cares about any of it.  I can let go of all that and accept that she paid her debt to society for her crimes.  But we're still back to the pre-conviction Tre who I already found dislikeable.  If I see signs of rehabilitation, humility or kindness in her, I'll come around.  The problem is that people don't change that drastically when they have themselves convinced, despite mountains of evidence to the contrary, that they are 100% blameless and fabulous.


----------



## pixiejenna

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she played dumb.  She may not have known the extent of it, but she's not so checked out that she doesn't know right from wrong or would notice obvious shadiness IMO.


Ita she may not have known to the full extent how deep they were in but she had to have known enough to know that thier hands were pretty dirty. I also believed she played the role of victim and allowed juicy to take the brunt of it so she could stay with the kids so they don't loose both parents. Especially knowing that Joe isn't even legally in the country. She played dumb enough to get the minimum sentence. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Graw

I agree, I don't want to trash talk Tre either because at some point we have to (should) accept that she paid her debt to society, served her time and is paying a fine.  How do we expect someone would committed a felony to become a productive member of society?


----------



## pixiejenna

Tree wasn't a productive member of society before she served time so why would she be one now?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## swags

I wonder if Tre is making enough on the show to keep her home? I thought I read awhile back that she had paid off her debts but sure they still have some catching up to do. I tend to think every other cast member on the show has been somewhat shady regarding their finances. The Gorgas, the Lauritas....etc


----------



## Graw

Milania and the paparazzi, no good.  She is going to get her own spin off as soon as she turns 18.


----------



## swags

I don't need Teresa to share her prison experiences with us.
I kind of like how everyone is getting along but you know it will not last.


----------



## lulilu

I agree with Swags.  No more stories.  I imagine it is a way of kind of "breaking the ice" with friends who are loathe to ask/talk to you about it, but no mas please.


----------



## cafecreme15

Those were all stories that were in her book! Also, did anyone watch WWHL last night? Melissa and Michael Rappaport were on together, and he literally went on for a full minute about the "fish smell" that some women supposedly have that Teresa mentioned in one of her prison stories. It was repulsive, and I could tell Andy was absolutely horrified, but the guy just wouldn't shut up!


----------



## sgj99

cafecreme15 said:


> Those were all stories that were in her book! Also, did anyone watch WWHL last night? Melissa and Michael Rappaport were on together, and he literally went on for a full minute about the "fish smell" that some women supposedly that Teresa mentioned in one of her prison stories. It was repulsive, and I could tell Andy was absolutely horrified, but the guy just wouldn't shut up!



i was totally grossed out when Teresa was telling her "camp" story.  what is up with that?


----------



## cafecreme15

sgj99 said:


> i was totally grossed out when Teresa was telling her "camp" story.  what is up with that?


 I agree it was a bit TMI, although maybe she was trying to promote her book? In any event, I'm just glad no one was fighting for about 1.5 seconds!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I recently saw a clip of an interview where Tre up and walked out!  She was asked about the possibility of Joe being deported.  She got all upset, claiming she didn't want to talk about it and walked off.

Tre needs to understand this, the question was a valid one.  The judge made mention of possible deportation.
The media wouldn't be in her business if:
a) she had NEVER joined a reality show
b) she hadn't committed a crime
c) served time
d) returned to reality TV and is now doing publicity rounds

I really hate that Bravo welcomed her back with open arms.  Giving her more helium to her already big head.  She's delusional, lacks ZERO empathy and takes no responsibility for her crime.
I hope that Joe gets deported.


----------



## DC-Cutie

http://starcasm.net/archives/353918


----------



## Graw

I believe she has learned from her recent life experiences and will walk the straight and narrow path.  No one is perfect.


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> I recently saw a clip of an interview where Tre up and walked out!  She was asked about the possibility of Joe being deported.  She got all upset, claiming she didn't want to talk about it and walked off.
> 
> Tre needs to understand this, the question was a valid one.  The judge made mention of possible deportation.
> The media wouldn't be in her business if:
> a) she had NEVER joined a reality show
> b) she hadn't committed a crime
> c) served time
> d) returned to reality TV and is now doing publicity rounds
> 
> I really hate that Bravo welcomed her back with open arms.  Giving her more helium to her already big head.  She's delusional, lacks ZERO empathy and takes no responsibility for her crime.
> I hope that Joe gets deported.



Poor Italy if he does.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> I believe she has learned from her recent life experiences and will walk the straight and narrow path.  No one is perfect.


We know that no one is perfect.  But you have to admit, Tre still seems to not get it.  She acts as if her crime and time in jail, was like a vacation.


----------



## LaAgradecida

DC-Cutie said:


> I recently saw a clip of an interview where Tre up and walked out!  She was asked about the possibility of Joe being deported.  She got all upset, claiming she didn't want to talk about it and walked off.
> 
> Tre needs to understand this, the question was a valid one.  The judge made mention of possible deportation.
> The media wouldn't be in her business if:
> a) she had NEVER joined a reality show
> b) she hadn't committed a crime
> c) served time
> d) returned to reality TV and is now doing publicity rounds
> 
> I really hate that Bravo welcomed her back with open arms.  Giving her more helium to her already big head.  She's delusional, lacks ZERO empathy and takes no responsibility for her crime.
> I hope that Joe gets deported.



Great post!!!!! I agree 10000%!!!!


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> We know that no one is perfect.  But you have to admit, Tre still seems to not get it.  She acts as if her crime and time in jail, was like a vacation.



Yes, I agree that that she acts like she missed a connecting flight from a family trip back to NJ and walked in 3 hours after everyone else. 

After watching her there are multiple reasons Tre will never say, yes, 100%, I did it:  

-Putting on a brave face/act for her children ,
-Somehow increase Juicys jail time 
-Increase ridicule from her children peers
-She is very strong headed and never likes to appear weak


----------



## slang

If my husband was further legal issues including deportation I wouldn't talk about it either. I'm sure she's been told by her lawyer to not talk about it and the interviewer had been told not to ask


----------



## slang

Some random observations from last night:

- Dolores's 102y/o grandmother was adorable and looked fantastic!
- I wish my purse was big enough so I could carry my UGG slippers around like Siggy and pull them out when my feet hurt too
- Jac is way to emotional when it comes to her relationship with Tre. Poor Chris was so bored having to hear her go on about it again. You know that's all she's been taking about for the past 5 years 
- Kathy & Rosie at Dolores's bday party, are they friends with her too?
- I'm surprised Tre was allowed to even film this season. Weird she can't walk her kids down the driveway to the school bus but they've allowed her to stay a cast member on a reality show. There was a lady on mob wives (Alicia) who wasn't allowed to film anymore after her conviction


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> If my husband was further legal issues including deportation I wouldn't talk about it either. I'm sure she's been told by her lawyer to not talk about it and the interviewer had been told not to ask


See, I don't think Tre is that smart to know that you can have off limit questions presented beforehand.  If that was an off limits question, Kitt wouldn't have asked.  

and if her Lawyer told her not to talk about it, all she had to do was say something like 'under advice from my Attorney, I've been instructed not to talk about it.'.

There is a way to do everything, but Tre lacks smarts, wit and tact.  Instead, she just huffs, puffs and storms off sets


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Some random observations from last night:
> - Jac is way to emotional when it comes to her relationship with Tre. Poor Chris was so bored having to hear her go on about it again. You know that's all she's been taking about for the past 5 years



Jac acts as if she and Tre were boyfriend and girlfriend.  She is WAY TOO invested in that non-existent relationship.


----------



## swags

I'm guessing Teresa received work privelages since her only other income was selling photos.


----------



## Graw

Bravo did a bad editing job, making it seems as if Kathy was at the table with the cast when Tre discussed the squirters. 



slang said:


> If my husband was further legal issues including deportation I wouldn't talk about it either. I'm sure she's been told by her lawyer to not talk about it and the interviewer had been told not to ask



I wouldn't say a word, but I also wouldn't walk off irate. 



slang said:


> Some random observations from last night:
> 
> - Dolores's 102y/o grandmother was adorable and looked fantastic!
> - I wish my purse was big enough so I could carry my UGG slippers around like Siggy and pull them out when my feet hurt too
> - Jac is way to emotional when it comes to her relationship with Tre. Poor Chris was so bored having to hear her go on about it again. You know that's all she's been taking about for the past 5 years
> - Kathy & Rosie at Dolores's bday party, are they friends with her too?
> - I'm surprised Tre was allowed to even film this season. Weird she can't walk her kids down the driveway to the school bus but they've allowed her to stay a cast member on a reality show. There was a lady on mob wives (Alicia) who wasn't allowed to film anymore after her conviction



Bravo added Tre's family because they aren't speaking and they wanted to make Tre feel uncomfortable.   I thought the same thing about the Mob wife Alicia, why did they add that to her terms, who knows.   I guess they didn't want crime/fame to be exploited.


----------



## GoGlam

Dolores' son is gorgeous!


----------



## GoGlam

I looked up the "camp" thing and they are literally called camps.  It's a low security federal camp.


----------



## amrx87

last night's episode was pretty slow!! i feel like teresa's trying too hard with making jokes out of the prison sentence....it's like she wants to talk about it or share her experiences, but wants to do it on her own terms. no one wants to hear/see an reenactment about a totally unrelated story about 2 chicks getting it on in prison! it's a birthday party!! 

dolores grandma seems really with it. what a cutie!


----------



## lulilu

Joe will not necessarily get deported.  Given his conviction on fraud charges, he will be subject to deportation and will be sent possibly to a special prison unit, but at least will not be released at the end of his term in jail.  He will go to a holding facility where people subject to deportation are held.  He will be entitled to a due process hearing, appeals, etc.  He will be entitled to argue against deportation on the basis of his family being here, his children, and the fact that he is a legal green card holder, who could have applied for citizenship (and likely would have become a citizen).  I personally know someone who was convicted of far more serious fraud who likewise was a long-term resident and green card holder.  He ultimately was not deported.


----------



## roses5682

As always I'm late with watching the latest episode. Jaq is driving me nuts. She is way too emotional about her friendship for my personal taste.  

Does house arrest mean you can't go outside on your property? For some reason I have always thought you could walk around your property grounds but Tre couldn't even walk up her driveway.


----------



## rockhollow

roses5682 said:


> As always I'm late with watching the latest episode. Jaq is driving me nuts. She is way too emotional about her friendship for my personal taste.
> 
> Does house arrest mean you can't go outside on your property? For some reason I have always thought you could walk around your property grounds but Tre couldn't even walk up her driveway.



I think that had more to do with her not wanting her picture taken expect by her paying clients. She said something to that effect when she was going to the christmas party. That's why she went out with a coat on her head and then drove into the garage and came in that way - Melissa asked why she wasn't coming in the front and Tree said something about only those paying could take her photo.
Kind of smart - she needs every cent she'll be able to earn, and we don't know how long to press with be so interested.


----------



## sgj99

Graw said:


> I believe she has learned from her recent life experiences and will walk the straight and narrow path.  No one is perfect.



no one is perfect, you are absolutely correct.  but to change one's behavior you have to first acknowledge what you did was wrong and Teresa still blames everyone without taking responsibility for her actions.


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

I'm watching season 4 ( in Australia we tend to get US TV series later) I am horrified by Teresa's behaviour it's disgraceful, she has no integrity! She takes no responsibility for any of her actions, she is unable to listen or comprehend another persons view or issue and she seems to be extremely jealous and bitter of the women around her!
And the way she and that horrid husband of hers speak to their children, not good!


----------



## chaneljewel

I do think Joe is horrible.  Not a compassionate father at all. Tre is plain annoying.  Understand lady that it's YOUR fault that you went to prison.  Most people wouldn't have that mansion home, etc if they'd done what she and Joe did.  

And Jaqu....stop your whining.   If you and tre aren't "besties" anymore than so be it!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Jacqueline acts like a seventh grade girl.

Talk about "arrested development!"


----------



## Graw

I can't believe Tre paid in full to the government.  Don't get me wrong, I'm happy she paid, but wow those pictures must have made her a tremendous amount of money.  

My heart goes out to Delores she seems so sweet and had her heart broken by her cheating husband who she was willing to take back if he left his mistress.  Her pain is still palpable and her current relationship failing dredged up the dark feelings from her marriage decades ago.  It's nice that she is able to be friendly with her ex husband.  I hope she finds a great partner.


----------



## Star1231

Does anyone know which vacuum Teresa is using when she answers the door?


----------



## junqueprincess

Star1231 said:


> Does anyone know which vacuum Teresa is using when she answers the door?



Looked like a central vac to me


----------



## Graw

Hmm, jail was "couples therapy" for Joe and Tre.  Interesting take.


----------



## swags

Is Siggy there for comic relief? I find her hard to take.
Jac and Tre resume fighting next episode, oh joy.
Why doesn't Chris do something besides invest in food products like get a job?


----------



## egak

This season is such a snooze...


----------



## egak

DiamondLadyLove said:


> I'm watching season 4 ( in Australia we tend to get US TV series later) I am horrified by Teresa's behaviour it's disgraceful, she has no integrity! She takes no responsibility for any of her actions, she is unable to listen or comprehend another persons view or issue and she seems to be extremely jealous and bitter of the women around her!
> And the way she and that horrid husband of hers speak to their children, not good!



Is this on 9Life or one of the other digital channels?
Do you have Foxtel? All the Housewives shows are express from the US - so basically same day.


----------



## GoGlam

Based on the previews, I agree with Teresa.  Jacq and her husband had/have a lot of legal troubles and I didn't hear Teresa bringing them up or prodding her for information related to them.  

I think Jacq said something about they didn't fraudulently file for bankruptcy, like Teresa did.... Yet the claims of Chris defrauding investors and misappropriating funds are nothing to smile about.  He actually did file for bankruptcy in his business, so Jacq should worry about her own problems before someone else's.  

Her hands are by no means clean.


----------



## Graw

GoGlam said:


> Based on the previews, I agree with Teresa.  Jacq and her husband had/have a lot of legal troubles and I didn't hear Teresa bringing them up or prodding her for information related to them.
> 
> I think Jacq said something about they didn't fraudulently file for bankruptcy, like Teresa did.... Yet the claims of Chris defrauding investors and misappropriating funds are nothing to smile about.  He actually did file for bankruptcy in his business, so Jacq should worry about her own problems before someone else's.
> 
> Her hands are by no means clean.



Absolutely!


----------



## slang

GoGlam said:


> Based on the previews, I agree with Teresa.  Jacq and her husband had/have a lot of legal troubles and I didn't hear Teresa bringing them up or prodding her for information related to them.
> 
> I think Jacq said something about they didn't fraudulently file for bankruptcy, like Teresa did.... Yet the claims of Chris defrauding investors and misappropriating funds are nothing to smile about.  He actually did file for bankruptcy in his business, so Jacq should worry about her own problems before someone else's.
> 
> Her hands are by no means clean.



Great post!

If I recall correctly, the bankruptcy trustee admonished them because Chris bought (among other things) 11 cars with a business loan right before he filed for bankruptcy. Who the heck needs 11 cars!!!


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> Great post!
> 
> If I recall correctly, the bankruptcy trustee admonished them because Chris bought (among other things) 11 cars with a business loan right before he filed for bankruptcy. Who the heck needs 11 cars!!!



That's absurd!


----------



## rockhollow

Well it looks like Jaq is going to just a crazy this season - she shouldn't have been brought back.
I'm glad so far we haven't seen to much of the horrible daughter.

Jaq seems just as obsessive with Tre as ever. From the faces that Chris was making, it looks like Jaq never shut up about her relationship with Tre.
And as mentioned, looks like Tre blows up at her next week, same ole Jaq just can't keep her mouth shut, and Tre is not going to called up on her finances by her. It sounds like in many ways, both couples were in the same financial straits.

Jaq will totally lose it if her friends on the show become friendly with Tre - that will push her over the edge.
I wonder if we'll see her parents this year, the dad seems like a regular guy.

Not much action happening yet, hope it picks up as the season goes on.


----------



## amrx87

swags said:


> Is *Siggy* there for comic relief? I find her hard to take.



Her voice. *shudder* Her son seems like a cutie, but that scene with her checking in on her kids was so manufactured.


This episode was boring. I don't care about Jac's husband's popcorn business. In fact, it sounds like a terrible idea! And Melissa's store is such a cliche Bravo housewife move. ZZZZZ


----------



## swags

Is Melissa really an owner of that boutique?  I'm guessing she invested in it to film and the other owner(s) do the real work.


----------



## cdtracing

amrx87 said:


> Her voice. *shudder* Her son seems like a cutie, but that scene with her checking in on her kids was so manufactured.
> 
> 
> This episode was boring. I don't care about Jac's husband's popcorn business. In fact, it sounds like a terrible idea! And Melissa's store is such a cliche Bravo housewife move. ZZZZZ



Yeah, I could care less about their popcorn business.  Jac needs to focus on her family/kids & her own mental stability.  She's way to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cray cray for reality tv.  I can see her having a nervous breakdown.

Melissa opening a Boutique....Yes a real housewife move to market their celebrity!!  She already tried the pop singer like Kim Zolciak, selling on one of the home shopping networks like Ramona, Bethenny, Lisa R & Lisa V, & LuAnn.  Far as I know, she can still write a book, try out for radio or tv spots or get into the water or liquor/wine business.  She just needs to find her niche like Sonja.


----------



## housewivesfan

cdtracing said:


> Yeah, I could care less about their popcorn business.  Jac needs to focus on her family/kids & her own mental stability.  She's way to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cray cray for reality tv.  I can see her having a nervous breakdown.
> 
> Melissa opening a Boutique....Yes a real housewife move to market their celebrity!!  She already tried the pop singer like Kim Zolciak, selling on one of the home shopping networks like Ramona, Bethenny, Lisa R & Lisa V, & LuAnn.  Far as I know, she can still write a book, try out for radio or tv spots or get into the water or liquor/wine business.  She just needs to find her niche like Sonja.


Melissa wrote a book, too.  It was called, Love Italian  Style,: The Secrets of my  Hot Marriage".  [emoji21] [emoji38] 


cdtracing said:


> Yeah, I could care less about their popcorn business.  Jac needs to focus on her family/kids & her own mental stability.  She's way to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cray cray for reality tv.  I can see her having a nervous breakdown.
> 
> Melissa opening a Boutique....Yes a real housewife move to market their celebrity!!  She already tried the pop singer like Kim Zolciak, selling on one of the home shopping networks like Ramona, Bethenny, Lisa R & Lisa V, & LuAnn.  Far as I know, she can still write a book, try out for radio or tv spots or get into the water or liquor/wine business.  She just needs to find her niche like Sonja.


----------



## cdtracing

housewivesfan said:


> Melissa wrote a book, too.  It was called, Love Italian  Style,: The Secrets of my  Hot Marriage".  [emoji21] [emoji38]



Well I totally missed that one.


----------



## Rouge H

Lord help me if my kids ever acted like Melissa's!


----------



## Graw

It looks like we will see some of the previous cast members on the next season of Marriage boot camp!


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> It looks like we will see some of the previous cast members on the next season of Marriage boot camp!


Jim and Amber! I wonder if they staged their recent domestic thing to get the part.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> Jim and Amber! I wonder if they staged their recent domestic thing to get the part.



With them you never know!  She looks great in the previews like J lo for a second.

It looks like a pretty crazy group.  I wonder how much they are compensated, but it doesn't matter this keeps them in the lime
light, where they want to be.  She's never leaving him so even if he is ( physically or verbally) abusive they are stuck together for life.


----------



## cdtracing

Graw said:


> With them you never know!  She looks great in the previews like J lo for a second.
> 
> It looks like a pretty crazy group.  I wonder how much they are compensated, but it doesn't matter this keeps them in the lime
> light, where they want to be.  She's never leaving him so even if he is ( physically or verbally) abusive they are stuck together for life.



This will be a crazy group.  Jim & Amber should be interesting.  Throw in Karen Gravano & Storm into the mix & this show should be a free for all!!  Karen likes to throw a punch, especially when her buttons are pushed.  All of them will do what they have to for a paycheck & to stay in the limelight.


----------



## Graw

cdtracing said:


> This will be a crazy group.  Jim & Amber should be interesting.  Throw in Karen Gravano & Storm into the mix & this show should be a free for all!!  Karen likes to throw a punch, especially when her buttons are pushed.  All of them will do what they have to for a paycheck & to stay in the limelight.



In the clip Jim appears to be relaxed, let's see.  He is a &&@! Talker and if he had a problem being in the same room as juicy because of a charge will how will he be in the room with this group?  Karen is a convicted drug dealer.  I have a feeling he will keep his mouth shut.  No one wants to be punched in the face by a girl.


----------



## cdtracing

Graw said:


> In the clip Jim appears to be relaxed, let's see.  He is a &&@! Talker and if he had a problem being in the same room as juicy because of a charge will how will he be in the room with this group?  Karen is a convicted drug dealer.  I have a feeling he will keep his mouth shut.  No one wants to be punched in the face by a girl.



 I was wondering the same thing.  He had problems with Joe Juicy because of the charges he & Tre had.  Karen & Storm aren't Tre & Juicy.  Karen would have no problem taking him out & she fights like a man.  Plus, Storm is one big dude & very intimidating.  While Storm seems to be the less confrontational of that couple, I bet he won't take any Sh*t off anyone on the show either;  he won't put up with disrespect.   I would imagine it would be in Jim's best interest to keep his mouth shut about some things that are actually none of his business.


----------



## Graw

Every scene with Jac even with her husband, daughter -  Tre is discussed.  Clearly Tre is on her mind 24/7.  I am not sad that they will no longer be friends again because Jac will never be a confidant for Tre.  Jac is not trustworthy.


----------



## Graw

Is Juicy trying to teach Audrianna to fight?  Oh boy!  Thank goodness they don't have a son!  Their son would be the King. 


That must hurt when the kids say they connect more with their father who they see twice a month when Siggy is the one taking care of everything for them.  She seems to annoy them.


----------



## Graw

I can not believe jac would call Joe Gorga to confront him about something he said years ago about Tre.  So what?  Jac is trying to ruin the fragile relationship the Gorga's have.  That is horrible!  Juicy was right about her.


----------



## sgj99

Graw said:


> Every scene with Jac even with her husband, daughter -  Tre is discussed.  Clearly Tre is on her mind 24/7.  I am not sad that they will no longer be friends again because Jac will never be a confidant for Tre.  Jac is not trustworthy.





Graw said:


> I can not believe jac would call Joe Gorga to confront him about something he said years ago about Tre.  So what?  Jac is trying to ruin the fragile relationship the Gorga's have.  That is horrible!  Juicy was right about her.



Jacqueline's obsession with Teresa and Teresa's issues is beyond strange.  I have to think it's manufactured so she has a storyline on the show.


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> Jacqueline's obsession with Teresa and Teresa's issues is beyond strange.  I have to think it's manufactured so she has a storyline on the show.



She could become a champion for her son and his cause, meet with other families.  She could focus on becoming a grandmother or Chris and his business.


----------



## Graw

Haha! Andy said ingrediences!!!  on watch what happen live with Tre and Sonja (RHONY).  They are never going to let her live that down.


----------



## DiorT

I want Juicy's wine wheelie bag..lol


----------



## swags

Though I am team Teresa for some reason, I do fault Tre for bringing up the past. Jacqueline however has to go way over the top. Calling Joe Gorga was nuts.
Honestly, I don't think either wants a relationship and that the arguments are for the sake of the camera.
I think Siggy and Delores are just filler material. I don't mind them right now. Hopefully they don't join in on the fighting.


----------



## slang

DiorT said:


> I want Juicy's wine wheelie bag..lol



Best part of the show was him wheeling his wine out of the house to leave lol!


----------



## Graw

DiorT said:


> I want Juicy's wine wheelie bag..lol


Lol! 



swags said:


> Though I am team Teresa for some reason, I do fault Tre for bringing up the past. Jacqueline however has to go way over the top. Calling Joe Gorga was nuts.
> Honestly, I don't think either wants a relationship and that the arguments are for the sake of the camera.
> I think Siggy and Delores are just filler material. I don't mind them right now. Hopefully they don't join in on the fighting.



I agree! 



slang said:


> Best part of the show was him wheeling his wine out of the house to leave lol!



When people ask why are they on tv.  They are naturally good tv.  Juicy and his wine on wheels!


----------



## horse17

It is so nice to see Jac's son making progress....I hope it continues...


----------



## MKB0925

Graw said:


> I can not believe jac would call Joe Gorga to confront him about something he said years ago about Tre.  So what?  Jac is trying to ruin the fragile relationship the Gorga's have.  That is horrible!  Juicy was right about her.



I agree!! So strange...Jacq's lower right bottom lip bugs me. Too much collagen...I think. [emoji3]


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> She could become a champion for her son and his cause, meet with other families.  She could focus on becoming a grandmother or Chris and his business.


I know a few moms with autistic children who would probably cringe at her for putting him on a show where she behaves like that.


----------



## Prufrock613

Graw said:


> It looks like we will see some of the previous cast members on the next season of Marriage boot camp!


Groan...I've never watched the show, but 1 season of Amber & Jim was more than enough.

Anyone know what happened with their physical abuse/airline incident?


----------



## Graw

horse17 said:


> It is so nice to see Jac's son making progress....I hope it continues...


It really is. 



Prufrock613 said:


> Groan...I've never watched the show, but 1 season of Amber & Jim was more than enough.
> 
> Anyone know what happened with their physical abuse/airline incident?


Its hard to tell what is real with these two.  Who knows if holier than thou Jim would risk his career and company with an arrest for fame.


----------



## DrLee

Graw said:


> That must hurt when the kids say they connect more with their father who they see twice a month when Siggy is the one taking care of everything for them.  She seems to annoy them.



She certainly annoys me.


----------



## rockhollow

Again, Jaq is crazy - as she has been on this show in the past, and the producers of this show should be ashamed  of themselves for using Jaq this way.
I don't know is Jaq even has a grasp on reality.
I know how these show work - more drama means better show, more ratings. And the women that go on these shows know that and preform (generally speaking, but with a few exceptions).
But when they get a less stable woman like Jaq, and seem to exploit them - allowing themselves to be filmed and portrayed acting so crazy - it's just not right.
Jaq seems like a women that has trouble with obsessions, and Tre is one of them, and Bravo loves it.
Someone is in Jaq's ear, whispering that Tre owes something to her.
Tre looks like she really just wanted to have a fresh start and see where that went.
And most the series over the years has them - Aviva, Kelly B. Alex just to name a few.

I generally accept the concept - I watch the shows and laugh and comment on the antics, but sometimes a line gets crossed.

Jaq's Chris looks a bit uncomfortable in his scenes with her, I think she's a ticking time bomb that hasn't gone off yet, and he know it.
Grrrrrr, ok, get off my soapbox!


I'm glad to see Tre and her brother get alone. It was so nice to see them at the fashion show and dinner afterwards.
This I like.


----------



## roses5682

DiorT said:


> I want Juicy's wine wheelie bag..lol



Haha me too!


----------



## Graw

Jac is nasty making the comment,  Tre has to go, she has a curfew.


----------



## Graw

DrLee said:


> She certainly annoys me.



I'm starting to get what everyone said before the show started.  Bravo  has her as a filler.


----------



## Graw

Jac is wrong.  When Melissa asked her to not call her husband, she should have said sure.  Instead she says no, I can call your husband.  That should have been the first sign that Jac is not Melissa's friend.


----------



## Graw

Audrianna gave Milania an epic side eye when she said she didn't want sisters before the family meeting.  It is obvious the camera crew keeps a camera on Milania, every episode.


----------



## sgj99

okay ... let me see if i have this straight:  Delores wants to be independent with money she receives from her ex-husband?  they've been divorced for a long time and he still is a huge part of her life, enough to where he comes and goes in the house and is making decisions about the renovations (which says he's flipping the bill on that too).


----------



## Graw

Yes!  Dolores is a sweetheart.  I hope she finds comfort.


----------



## swags

I like Delores but enough about the fresh start. The ex husband is very much in her life, I don't see a fresh start anytime soon.
Enough of the Siggy scenes! What an irritating woman who I believe talks just to hear herself.
I think the root of Jacquelines problem with Teresa is that Teresa is the star of the show. Jac was at best the sidekick. When they call them Lucy and Ethel, who is the Ethel? Jac.


----------



## Graw

I see your point.  Melissa was right about Jac being off during their meeting.  Even during the scene in the kitchen with her daughters boyfriend, something was off.  They are clearly trying to get a spin off.  I think Jac is medicated.  In the previews they make it appear as if she has a mini breakdown.  She can not accept that her and Tre will never be what they once were.  I don't think Tre should be involved with her at all.  She would love to yell at Tre, Tre throws something or a table and then she's back behind bars/ in camp.


----------



## lulilu

I find watching Jaq painful.  Horrible to watch.


----------



## Graw

Me too.  Clearly something is wrong/off.  I wonder if BRAVO has a therapist/psychiatrist on staff.


----------



## Swanky

I said it a few episodes ago. She's definitely medicated.


----------



## Graw

I'm beyond late, but watching Rapaport, Mel and Andy on wwhl Andy mentioned Danielle Staub was tweeting again about how Melissa was dying to be on the show and fed her information, its 2016 and Melissa said she is still talking about things from 2000 whatever.  I always felt Melissa was shady, but if she provided any information to Danielle Staub to use against Tre then Tre had and has every right to not trust her.  Danielle should simply release the voicemails, facebook messages and emails.


----------



## Graw

Has anyone read her new book?  I wonder who her audience is?

*Turning the Tables: From Housewife to Inmate and Back Again*

The star of _The Real Housewives of New Jersey _and three-time _New York Times _bestselling author offers a behind-the-scenes look at life in prison, her marriage, her rise to fame, the importance of her family, and the reality TV franchise that made her a household name in her explosive and ultimately uplifting first-ever memoir.

*“People think they know everything about me…but they don’t. Not even close.”*

Teresa Giudice, star of _The Real Housewives of New Jersey,_ has seen it all, but nothing—not even Real Housewives scandals—could compare to the media firestorm that ensued after she was convicted on federal fraud charges.

The infamous, fun-loving Jersey mom of four was sentenced to fifteen months in the same prison where Piper Kerman—the real-life inspiration behind _Orange Is the New Black_—did her time. Her tiny prison cubicle in Connecticut felt so far removed from the glamorous world portrayed on _The Real Housewives of New Jersey_. What was a skinny Italian to do? Keep a diary, of course…

In her very first tell-all memoir, Teresa comes clean on all things Giudice: growing up as an Italian-American, meeting the love of her life and starting a family, dealing with chaos and catfights on national television, and eventually, coming to terms with the reality of life in prison. Featuring never-before-seen scans of her prison diary, _Turning the Tables_ captures some of the most memorable moments of her prison stay, including the cringe-inducing fights she witnessed, the awkward conundrum of being trapped when a fellow inmate had a…guest…over, and the strength she found while confined between four concrete walls.

Even at her lowest of lows, Teresa was able to live _la bella vita_ by staying positive and realizing her purpose. Friends, foes, and fans have speculated about Teresa’s prison experience, but nothing will prepare you for the revelations she makes in this entertaining and heartwarming memoir.

*“The world will see a new Teresa. A different Teresa. Well, actually, the Teresa I always was.”*


----------



## luckylove

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I said it a few episodes ago. She's definitely medicated.


 completely agree!


----------



## Prufrock613

Graw said:


> Me too.  Clearly something is wrong/off.  I wonder if BRAVO has a therapist/psychiatrist on staff.



He/she is quite busy at the moment.
He/she's currently treating Jules, Bethanny, Ramona, Sonja, John, Kim R., Yolanda, Brandi, Kelly, Vicki, and all of the Dallas franchise.  Please try your call again at a later time


----------



## cdtracing

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I said it a few episodes ago. She's definitely medicated.


+1 She's definitely on something.


----------



## Graw

Prufrock613 said:


> He/she is quite busy at the moment.
> He/she's currently treating Jules, Bethanny, Ramona, Sonja, John, Kim R., Yolanda, Brandi, Kelly, Vicki, and all of the Dallas franchise.  Please try your call again at a later time


Right!  They select people who need help.  Hopefully Chris will get her off the air before she cracks.


----------



## chaneljewel

There's something not right about Jac's behavior...almost possessed.  Tre just gets on my nerves as she acts so righteous and perfect.   It amazed me that she and Joe were able to waste money on a ridiculous limousine for their daughter's tenth birthday.  Really???


----------



## Graw

No, this was a simple birthday!  I was happy it wasn't a mini wedding over the top event.  With them, you never know if the limo was a promotional free item.


----------



## rockhollow

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I said it a few episodes ago. She's definitely medicated.



yes.
I can't even watch the scenes with Jaq in them. I notice the ads for Caroline's show, Jaq is in them. I don't think she coping with RHWNJ, never mind another show - and I'd rather watch paint dry, then watch Caroline and her crew. I didn't think the first season went well, and hoped it wasn't renewed.

And from the previews, it looks like Jaq is even more cray cray next week when the ladies go away  for the weekend.

Jaq's comments about her daughter seems weird too - like she didn't want her to get married and move away. A bit to much dependance on her.


----------



## luckylove

rockhollow said:


> yes.
> I can't even watch the scenes with Jaq in them. I notice the ads for Caroline's show, Jaq is in them. I don't think she coping with RHWNJ, never mind another show - and I'd rather watch paint dry, then watch Caroline and her crew. I didn't think the first season went well, and hoped it wasn't renewed.
> 
> And from the previews, it looks like Jaq is even more cray cray next week when the ladies go away  for the weekend.
> 
> Jaq's comments about her daughter seems weird too - like she didn't want her to get married and move away. A bit to much dependance on her.



I really wonder what drugs Jaq may be using to self medicate... Definitely not being regulated properly IMO.  Her moods, affect and behavior are very off.


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> Jaq's comments about her daughter seems weird too - like she didn't want her to get married and move away. A bit to much dependance on her.



Yes!  She has said that A has had the best life with Chris, she has kicked her out..Jac wants a buddy- not a "dawter."


----------



## sgj99

i have a hard time telling the two new women apart, Delores and Siggy.  i can't keep track of which one is which!

Jack is an awful actress.  the whole thing with Ashley's boyfriend asking Jac to go ring shopping with him and her reaction are so badly done.


----------



## Graw

Joe Gorga you are not babysitting your kids and we know you have help there!  



sgj99 said:


> i have a hard time telling the two new women apart, Delores and Siggy.  i can't keep track of which one is which!
> 
> Jack is an awful actress.  the whole thing with Ashley's boyfriend asking Jac to go ring shopping with him and her reaction are so badly done.



I would say Sig yells, but they all yell!  Literally at the top of their lungs.


----------



## Graw

They wake up, no one has on make up... Melissa comes out after an hour with a full face with conturing still in her leopard pjs!  She is too funny.


----------



## Graw

Whoa, Melissa is throwing rainforest shade over Jac and Tre getting to a good place.  Why?


----------



## Longchamp

sgj99 said:


> i have a hard time telling the two new women apart, Delores and Siggy.  i can't keep track of which one is which!
> 
> e.



I can't tell them apart either.
bravo must be on a budget with this trip.
I'm done with NJ.  No entertainment value and difficult to watch.


----------



## GoGlam

Graw said:


> Whoa, Melissa is throwing rainforest shade over Jac and Tre getting to a good place.  Why?



Bc Melissa has long-running resentment toward Teresa. She made a very wise choice to make peace with her on the surface.. The viewers (me included) were sick of their feud.

On another note, I guess Siggy is the resident therapist!!!


----------



## Graw

GoGlam said:


> Bc Melissa has long-running resentment toward Teresa. She made a very wise choice to make peace with her on the surface.. The viewers (me included) were sick of their feud.
> 
> On another note, I guess Siggy is the resident therapist!!!



Siggy and Delores seem to truly want Jac and Tre to resolved their issue.  The close up of Mel face when they were getting along and hugging, awful.  She actually looked irate then vocalized it with her comments.  I hope Andy asks Mel about this.


----------



## GoGlam

Graw said:


> Siggy and Delores seem to truly want Jac and Tre to resolved their issue.  The close up of Mel face when they were getting along and hugging, awful.  She actually looked irate then vocalized it with her comments.  I hope Andy asks Mel about this.



Yep! You can tell that Melissa is not genuine in wanting good things for Teresa and the relationship she has with her!


----------



## Graw

GoGlam said:


> Yep! You can tell that Melissa is not genuine in wanting good things for Teresa and the relationship she has with her!



Mel speaking to Deloris about Tre and walking on egg shells ... Mel is shady and it is evident.  Siggy said Tre changed and Mel says Jac needs more proof from Tre.  I hope Tre doesn't trust her or tell her any of her business.


----------



## horse17

I think Tre looks gross this season..

And I don't feel bad saying it..lol..cause I don't like her


----------



## chaneljewel

horse17 said:


> I think Tre looks gross this season..
> 
> And I don't feel bad saying it..lol..cause I don't like her



I've thought that since then season began.  She's not attractive at all.


----------



## Tropigal3

Regarding Teresa, it's probably all the stress from the previous year.  She seems to be trying to be a better person, but she's very guarded.


----------



## egak

Tropigal3 said:


> Regarding Teresa, it's probably all the stress from the previous year.  She seems to be trying to be a better person, but she's very guarded.



I agree. I wonder how she will go when Joe is behind bars.


----------



## horse17

Tropigal3 said:


> Regarding Teresa, it's probably all the stress from the previous year.  She seems to be trying to be a better person, but she's very guarded.[


----------



## Graw

I agree!  When has she ever said ... I want a pear for dessert?  Even forgiving Jac that was a step in the right direction that Melissa was not happy about.



Tropigal3 said:


> Regarding Teresa, it's probably all the stress from the previous year.  She seems to be trying to be a better person, but she's very guarded.





egak said:


> I agree. I wonder how she will go when Joe is behind bars.


----------



## Prufrock613

Graw said:


> I agree!  When has she ever said ... I want a pear for dessert?  *Even forgiving Jac that was a step in the right direction that Melissa was not happy about.*


i really don't think that Melissa wants there to be peace, otherwise it takes the focus of her angel ways, to forgive & forget with Tre.  Someone has to be the bad guy


----------



## Tropigal3

Prufrock613 said:


> i really don't think that Melissa wants there to be peace, otherwise it takes the focus of her angel ways, to forgive & forget with Tre.  Someone has to be the bad guy


Maybe she's worried that if Tre and Jac become close again, they'll go back to the way it was a couple of years ago when Tre hated Melissa.  Hope not.  If Teresa stays true to the changes she's made at "camp", that would be great!  But I still think that Jac needs some therapy.


----------



## amrx87

I am sooooo behind on RHONJ now, but I saw online that Ashley had a baby. Flame me, but I can't help but judge.


----------



## AECornell

What exactly are you judging? She just had a baby with her fiancé.



amrx87 said:


> I am sooooo behind on RHONJ now, but I saw online that Ashley had a baby. Flame me, but I can't help but judge.


----------



## amrx87

AECornell said:


> What exactly are you judging? She just had a baby with her fiancé.



eh i just feel like she's never had her life together- she was a pill a couple of seasons ago, and now it seems like shes grown up a little, but she doesnt want to have her ducks in a row before stopping birth control pills?


----------



## guccimamma

i magically became an adult around 25. i think that's where ashley is. i'll give her the benefit of the doubt for now.

25 is where insurance rates start to drop,  i think your brain reaches full maturity at that point....fingers crossed.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with many, Mel is not at all pleased with the new 'Tre'. Mel is a sneaky one and hasn't changed. She's just playing nice with Tre because that is what is wanted, but all her side comments cast lots of shade. She is fully aware of how unstable Jaq is and wouldn't mind at all if she exploded at Tre.
Melissa's smart, she knows there's more screen time if she's in with Tre and it wouldn't be in her best interests if Tre and Jaq become tight again.

But sadly, I don't think that will happen as Jaq is just to unstable. She was having some wild mood swings during the spa weekend - think she was drinking lots and mixing with Rx"s?
I was worried watching it, Jaq looked real fragile.

That spa was kind of creepy. It looked like it was in the middle of nowhere. And then went they went outside to that indoor pool/lounge area. 
The ladies were pretty sloppy in their house at the spa, thank goodness there seemed to be a full time staff that went with the house.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I want to smack Jacqueline for acting like a 16 year old girl all the damn time!!!


----------



## DiorT

This season is a bore.


----------



## swags

Jac needs to thank Teresa. No way Bravo would ask her back without that feud.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> Jac needs to thank Teresa. No way Bravo would ask her back without that feud.



+1


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> Jac needs to thank Teresa. No way Bravo would ask her back without that feud.


+2 
I haven't watched past the first few episodes & only then when they're reruns.  You're absolutely right that Jac would not be back if not for the feud with Tre.  That's all she's got for a storyline.  While I'm no fan of Tre, Jac is unstable.  I'm appalled that she subjects her autistic son to the cameras & filming.  She could use this opportunity as a platform to raise awareness for autism & the struggles families go through but instead chooses to scream & fight with Tre.  I guess that's what the ratings call for.  She & Chris must really need the money.  I can't watch this trainwreck any more.  It's painful to watch.  I wish the Housewives franchises would go back to beautiful homes, wonderful parties, fabulous vacations, & luxurious clothes & accessories.  That's what I started watching for to begin with, not cat fights & mentally unstable meltdowns.


----------



## Graw

.


----------



## Graw

Wait ... Frank is responsible to open and pay Dolores' bills after they have been divorced for 19 years?


----------



## pixiejenna

Slightly OT the other week on my way to the airport I saw a billboard for a women's expo downtown and of all people Caroline was so featured guest! All I could think is just because she's a woman doesn't mean she's qualified to speak at a women's expo. I can't imagine how she filled the time up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Florasun

Graw said:


> Has anyone read her new book?  I wonder who her audience is?
> 
> *Turning the Tables: From Housewife to Inmate and Back Again*
> 
> The star of _The Real Housewives of New Jersey _and three-time _New York Times _bestselling author offers a behind-the-scenes look at life in prison, her marriage, her rise to fame, the importance of her family, and the reality TV franchise that made her a household name in her explosive and ultimately uplifting first-ever memoir.
> 
> *“People think they know everything about me…but they don’t. Not even close.”*
> 
> Teresa Giudice, star of _The Real Housewives of New Jersey,_ has seen it all, but nothing—not even Real Housewives scandals—could compare to the media firestorm that ensued after she was convicted on federal fraud charges.
> 
> The infamous, fun-loving Jersey mom of four was sentenced to fifteen months in the same prison where Piper Kerman—the real-life inspiration behind _Orange Is the New Black_—did her time. Her tiny prison cubicle in Connecticut felt so far removed from the glamorous world portrayed on _The Real Housewives of New Jersey_. What was a skinny Italian to do? Keep a diary, of course…
> 
> In her very first tell-all memoir, Teresa comes clean on all things Giudice: growing up as an Italian-American, meeting the love of her life and starting a family, dealing with chaos and catfights on national television, and eventually, coming to terms with the reality of life in prison. Featuring never-before-seen scans of her prison diary, _Turning the Tables_ captures some of the most memorable moments of her prison stay, including the cringe-inducing fights she witnessed, the awkward conundrum of being trapped when a fellow inmate had a…guest…over, and the strength she found while confined between four concrete walls.
> 
> Even at her lowest of lows, Teresa was able to live _la bella vita_ by staying positive and realizing her purpose. Friends, foes, and fans have speculated about Teresa’s prison experience, but nothing will prepare you for the revelations she makes in this entertaining and heartwarming memoir.
> 
> *“The world will see a new Teresa. A different Teresa. Well, actually, the Teresa I always was.”*




"Entertaining and heartwarming"?  Good Lord, Who wrote this review - the same fools who try to tell us Kim Kardashian is a svelte style icon?


----------



## Florasun

pixiejenna said:


> Slightly OT the other week on my way to the airport I saw a billboard for a women's expo downtown and of all people Caroline was so featured guest! All I could think is just because she's a woman doesn't mean she's qualified to speak at a women's expo. I can't imagine how she filled the time up.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Talking about Albie?


----------



## Florasun

cdtracing said:


> She just needs to find her niche like Sonja.


LOL! The first thing I thought when I read this was 'toaster-oven'.


----------



## Deco

The shocker here for me is that I am starting to warm up to Tre and her swollen husband.  I'm not a fan and don't like them, but Tre has not gotten on my nerves anywhere near as much as she normally does.  I don't think she's a changed person.  She's still self-important and unaccountable, but she does seem more cautious, less screechy, more forgiving.  And where Juicy is concerned, I'm impressed with how he took care of the girls all by himself while Tre was away.  Sure, he may have had plenty of help, but he too seems more humble, less explosive and aggressive.  Jac and Melissa are rubbing me wrong.  I agree with everyone that Jac is very unstable.


----------



## pinky7129

Was there a new episode last night?


----------



## Tivo

Melissa's nose job is terrible.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pinky7129 said:


> Was there a new episode last night?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

GirlieShoppe said:


> I was wondering the same thing.



Yes it came on at 10


----------



## Graw

Florasun said:


> Talking about Albie?



LOL


----------



## Florasun

Decophile said:


> The shocker here for me is that I am starting to warm up to Tre and her swollen husband.  I'm not a fan and don't like them, but Tre has not gotten on my nerves anywhere near as much as she normally does.  I don't think she's a changed person.  She's still self-important and unaccountable, but she does seem more cautious, less screechy, more forgiving.  And where Juicy is concerned, I'm impressed with how he took care of the girls all by himself while Tre was away.  Sure, he may have had plenty of help, but he too seems more humble, less explosive and aggressive.  Jac and Melissa are rubbing me wrong.  I agree with everyone that Jac is very unstable.



well, let's see how long Tre and Juicy's new selflessness and humility lasts before submitting them for couple of the year. Is he for sure going to be deported?


----------



## swags

Joe G's a verbally abusive man, especially when hes drunk. Inviting a felon to her book signing was wrong.


----------



## rockhollow

Glitterandstuds said:


> Yes it came on at 10



Rat's!! Missed it and my PVR didn't record.
Is it repeated anything during the week? On Slice, I'm in Canada


----------



## Ceeyahd

swags said:


> Joe G's a verbally abusive man, especially when hes drunk. Inviting a felon to her book signing was wrong.



Wrong and ignorant, and not just on behalf of Tre. Joe G Is a convicted felon himself and would be held to the same rules as Tre. A felon can't knowingly hang out and socialize with other felons. Maybe that changes after probation or parole.

A little O/T: I was listening to an Andy Cohen interview with Mike Tyson, who is a convicted felon, and Tyson had a friend with him at interview whom he met while doing his time.


----------



## lulilu

Ceeyahd said:


> Wrong and ignorant, and not just on behalf of Tre. Joe G Is a convicted felon himself and would be held to the same rules as Tre. A felon can't knowingly hang out and socialize with other felons. Maybe that changes after probation or parole.
> 
> A little O/T: I was listening to an Andy Cohen interview with Mike Tyson, who is a convicted felon, and Tyson had a friend with him at interview whom he met while doing his time.



I think the prohibition is a term of supervised release (formerly parole).  Once you have completed that, there is no lifetime prohibition as far as I know.


----------



## Ceeyahd

cdtracing said:


> +2
> I haven't watched past the first few episodes & only then when they're reruns.  You're absolutely right that Jac would not be back if not for the feud with Tre.  That's all she's got for a storyline.  While I'm no fan of Tre, Jac is unstable.  I'm appalled that she subjects her autistic son to the cameras & filming.  She could use this opportunity as a platform to raise awareness for autism & the struggles families go through but instead chooses to scream & fight with Tre.  I guess that's what the ratings call for.  She & Chris must really need the money.  I can't watch this trainwreck any more.  It's painful to watch.  I wish the Housewives franchises would go back to beautiful homes, wonderful parties, fabulous vacations, & luxurious clothes & accessories.  That's what I started watching for to begin with, not cat fights & mentally unstable meltdowns.



I think Jac is overwhelmed by her life, her son's ongoing condition, on the verge of changing her lifestyle and home. I feel she resents Tre. Tre and Joe went through their legal hell, roller coastered through the court proceedings. I thought that everything they owned was to be auctioned off at one point in time. Tre has done her time, lived through her legal proceedings in a very open and public manner. Now it's Joe's turn to go away, for a longer amount of time. It's not over fo this family, none of this is behind them. But I feel Jac sees Tre and sees Tre with a successful book, staying in her house, appearing to have the lifestyle she had before, not being too overly judged by close friends, same friends as Jac. Jac was such a turd when Tre and Joe came for dinner, honestly I wouldn't think a friendship with Jac would be worth reconciling or trusting, ever.... Jac has not been a good friend and perhaps that's what these shows do, bring out the worse in people. It's not like Jac and Chris are squeaky clean. This show in particular the women seem more mean spirited.



pixiejenna said:


> Slightly OT the other week on my way to the airport I saw a billboard for a women's expo downtown and of all people Caroline was so featured guest! All I could think is just because she's a woman doesn't mean she's qualified to speak at a women's expo. I can't imagine how she filled the time up.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I loathe this woman, always have. However I'm clearly not in the majority.


----------



## Graw

Ceeyahd said:


> I think Jac is overwhelmed by her life, her son's ongoing condition, on the verge of changing her lifestyle and home. I feel she resents Tre. Tre and Joe went through their legal hell, roller coastered through the court proceedings. I thought that everything they owned was to be auctioned off at one point in time. Tre has done her time, lived through her legal proceedings in a very open and public manner. Now it's Joe's turn to go away, for a longer amount of time. It's not over fo this family, none of this is behind them. But I feel Jac sees Tre and sees Tre with a successful book, staying in her house, appearing to have the lifestyle she had before, not being too overly judged by close friends, same friends as Jac. Jac was such a turd when Tre and Joe came for dinner, honestly I wouldn't think a friendship with Jac would be worth reconciling or trusting, ever.... Jac has not been a good friend and perhaps that's what these shows do, bring out the worse in people. It's not like Jac and Chris are squeaky clean. This show in particular the women seem more mean spirited.
> 
> 
> 
> I loathe this woman, always have. However I'm clearly not in the majority.


You are not in the minority.

Caroline as a spokesperson for women?  When multiple people have confirmed her husbands extra curricular activities with women?


----------



## Graw

Argh, Sig relationship with her kids is sad.  Her son said "get  me a car."  No please, no hug.  Then he says he is bothered that she didn't already get him a car.  I hope he changes before he grows up, his expectations are warped.


----------



## Graw

Joe Gorga might replace Melissa.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Graw said:


> Argh, Sig relationship with her kids is sad.  Her son said "get  me a car."  No please, no hug.  Then he says he is bothered that she didn't already get him a car.  I hope he changes before he grows up, his expectations are warped.



It seems that lots of kids these days expect everything to be provided, nothing seems extra or special. Just a sense of entitlement all around. It's a parenting mistake. I've been guilty of providing extras without an understanding that said provision was made with special effort, on my behalf. Her son needs a 'reset' of some sort.


----------



## Graw

Ceeyahd said:


> It seems that lots of kids these days expect everything to be provided, nothing seems extra or special. Just a sense of entitlement all around. It's a parenting mistake. I've been guilty of providing extras without an understanding that said provision was made with special effort, on my behalf. Her son needs a 'reset' of some sort.



A hard reset.


----------



## Graw

Cathy doesn't have any place telling anyone they need to apologize to her for true redemption.  Tre needs to focus on whatever she wants to focus on.


----------



## Graw

Mel looks so different from her mother and siblings.


----------



## sgj99

does Teresa really think her daughters don't know she was in federal prison but think she was away at "camp" writing a book?  really???


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> does Teresa really think her daughters don't know she was in federal prison but think she was away at "camp" writing a book?  really???



LOL!  She appeared genuinely shocked.   Audrianna knows?  How long did she think they would be in the dark?  Then they ended the scene with Namaste!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Graw said:


> Cathy doesn't have any place telling anyone they need to apologize to her for true redemption.  Tre needs to focus on whatever she wants to focus on.



Never cared for Kathy's attitude, she has made more effort in not being nice to Teresa over the years, than being sincerely supportive. Teresa has faults, for sure. The way her cousins acted and talked when Teresa was sentenced, the conversation they had with their mom (Teresa's aunt) was so low to do on camera. Teresa has so many faults to pick at, she's had many bad moments. Other than her ugliness against Mel, she spent so much time making a general ass of herself, but I cannot remember ugliness on the level of her cousins or other characters on the show exhibited towards Tre. Also, Kathey's daughter is not well, but Kathy has time for this crap, really? This show is income for these players, and they've come to rely on this income. IMO, most of the characters on this show are living real serious issues that be better handled privately, and not on a show.



sgj99 said:


> does Teresa really think her daughters don't know she was in federal prison but think she was away at "camp" writing a book?  really???



That's Teresa, she doesn't seem to have a realistic view or grasp on everything.


----------



## GoGlam

I have never seen good intentions coming from Kathy nor Rosie nor their mom nor Richie.  I'm tired of them showing up when filming is going on as a way to collect a paycheck and pretend like they're the shunned family for no good reason. Puhlease


----------



## Graw

GoGlam said:


> I have never seen good intentions coming from Kathy nor Rosie nor their mom nor Richie.  I'm tired of them showing up when filming is going on as a way to collect a paycheck and pretend like they're the shunned family for no good reason. Puhlease



Exactly!  To go to her book signing is horrid.  That is her job, is it ok if she went to their job to speak with them?


----------



## Ceeyahd

GoGlam said:


> I have never seen good intentions coming from Kathy nor Rosie nor their mom nor Richie.  I'm tired of them showing up when filming is going on as a way to collect a paycheck and pretend like they're the shunned family for no good reason. Puhlease



Teresa is the glue for these characters on this show. Again, Tre is a handful, but this all became too much of a sacrifice when most of the cast is her family. These family members would have never been on the show if not for Teresa. Too many family members.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Graw said:


> Exactly!  To go to her book signing is horrid.  That is her job, is it ok if she went to their job to speak with them?



Totally.


----------



## Graw

Ceeyahd said:


> Teresa is the glue for these characters on this show. Again, Tre is a handful, but this all became too much of a sacrifice when most of the cast is her family. These family members would have never been on the show if not for Teresa. Too many family members.



Exactly!
Even Mel doesn't have a storyline without Tre.   Her store, singing, the poison all like watching paint dry.


----------



## sgj99

Ceeyahd said:


> I loathe this woman, always have. However I'm clearly not in the majority.





Graw said:


> You are not in the minority.
> 
> Caroline as a spokesperson for women?  When multiple people have confirmed her husbands extra curricular activities with women?



does anyone even watch her show?  i never could understand the interest in this family ...


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> does anyone even watch her show?  i never could understand the interest in this family ...


I watched the previews, but wasn't able to catch an episode.


----------



## Ceeyahd

sgj99 said:


> does anyone even watch her show?  i never could understand the interest in this family ...



She is so overly full of herself... She's also on WWHL tonight, right now, with Siggy. I love Siggy. Manzo is looking extra manly tonight, she has thrown some shade at Tre, Shocking, I know.  Siggy is a good friend to Tre.


----------



## Cherrasaki

sgj99 said:


> does anyone even watch her show?  i never could understand the interest in this family ...



Can't stand any of them and never liked Caroline.  They lack class and the show is so fake and boring.  Can't believe its on for another season. I was watching a bit of New Jersey tonight before the premiere of their show came on and turned it right off as soon as the intro started rolling. Lol


----------



## swags

When they filmed Kathy and family listening to the sentencing for Teresa, I always thought she looked happy but was trying to disguise it with a fake cry face. The feud goes way back to the parents and Teresa never seemed that into Kathy. Kathy looks like a fool at this point. I liked Rosie but obviously something obviously got back to Joe Guidice plus the apology at the book store was not a good time or place.


----------



## Graw

Why are they making this about them?  Tre was cordial and that is enough.  I wouldn't want to be in the presence of people who don't support me or call me fellanini.  They knew what their mom thought of Tre before they filmed, they just wanted her to go on film saying it.  That wasn't the first discussion they had about Tre and Juicy.  They didn't behave like family to her, but now they are playing the family card.  No thank you!  Tre has to get her bearings, they are periphery concerns at best.  She doesn't want to be fake nor does she want drama, they should leave her alone.


----------



## coutureinatl

Caroline is going to be a grandma. Lauren is pregnant


----------



## rockhollow

Just saw the recent episode.

When did Melissa start squealing and using that weird high-pitched voice like Tre? Tre always says that Melissa was a copycat.
When Joe was greeting the daughter for the dad/daughter dinner,  I thought Tre was there. Melissa sounding just the same. It's not attractive with Tre, or now Melissa.

I was kind-of feeling sorry for Tre this week. Juicy is really not coping well with his impending time away at camp. 
I  think prison time has really changed Tre, and I'm sure she's hoping the same will happen to Joe, but he's sure one crabby bear right now.  It must have been tough to hear Gia's feelings about Joe during their dinner.
The last few weeks until he goes are going to really tough on the whole family.


----------



## Graw

rockhollow said:


> Just saw the recent episode.
> 
> When did Melissa start squealing and using that weird high-pitched voice like Tre? Tre always says that Melissa was a copycat.
> When Joe was greeting the daughter for the dad/daughter dinner,  I thought Tre was there. Melissa sounding just the same. It's not attractive with Tre, or now Melissa.
> 
> I was kind-of feeling sorry for Tre this week. Juicy is really not coping well with his impending time away at camp.
> I  think prison time has really changed Tre, and I'm sure she's hoping the same will happen to Joe, but he's sure one crabby bear right now.  It must have been tough to hear Gia's feelings about Joe during their dinner.
> The last few weeks until he goes are going to really tough on the whole family.




It is sad to see those girls in pain, but innocent people get hurt when adults do wrong. I agree prison/ camp/ being secluded to write her book has changed Tre in a positive way, let's hope Juicy returns with a wonderful attitude and outlook.

Mel does copy Tre.  Mel doesn't understand that people love Tre because she is authentic, a die hard wife, mother and will suck it up going on a book tour knowing people are waiting to attack her.  She served her time and paid her debt.  There isn't anymore she can do to be redeemed.  If society brands her then that's their problem.

Tre is strong.  She messed up, but she's not a victim.


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> It is sad to see those girls in pain, but innocent people get hurt when adults do wrong. I agree prison/ camp/ being secluded to write her book has changed Tre in a positive way, let's hope Juicy returns with a wonderful attitude and outlook.
> 
> Mel does copy Tre.  Mel doesn't understand that people love Tre because she is authentic, a die hard wife, mother and will suck it up going on a book tour knowing people are waiting to attack her.  She served her time and paid her debt.  There isn't anymore she can do to be redeemed.  If society brands her then that's their problem.
> 
> Tre is strong.  She messed up, but she's not a victim.


The fact that Bravo held the show back to wait for her says a lot. Melissa and Jacqueline wouldn't have much going on without her. I do get a kick out of Joe Gorga but a whole season of him complaining about her working is a bit much.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> The fact that Bravo held the show back to wait for her says a lot. Melissa and Jacqueline wouldn't have much going on without her. I do get a kick out of Joe Gorga but a whole season of him complaining about her working is a bit much.


That is their storyline this season.  Tre isn't going to fight with them, so Mel has to do something on the show... "work" so Gorga is filmed with the kids making 2 chicken nuggets, complaining about her working.


----------



## TC1

I hate all the complaining about Melissa working. It's not like it's even a REAL job. she has lots of staff and a co-owner. Joe just complaining all the time about how she should be at home just makes him look like an even bigger as*hole.
Watching juicy Joe snap at Theresa is pretty telling. I'm sure that's how her name ended up on all those fraudulent papers. He'd just say "shut your damn mouth and sign here, you don't know nothing about nothing".


----------



## Graw

Sig is going too far with making/forcing/enlisting Jac to make Tre sit down with her cousins.  She just met them 2 years ago.  Please stop and stay in your lane.  She is going to ruin her friendship with Tre.  Its Tre's choice to make up with her cousins, they aren't on the show/castmates and its a different kind of bad blood.  Everyone expects Jac to be unstable, but Kathy, Rosie need to stop.  Someone should get them a bucket of water for their thirsty ... as Porsha said from RHOA.  



TC1 said:


> I hate all the complaining about Melissa working. It's not like it's even a REAL job. she has lots of staff and a co-owner. Joe just complaining all the time about how she should be at home just makes him look like an even bigger as*hole.
> Watching juicy Joe snap at Theresa is pretty telling. I'm sure that's how her name ended up on all those fraudulent papers. He'd just say "shut your damn mouth and sign here, you don't know nothing about nothing".



Pretty much!


----------



## Graw

Your friends wouldn't take you away from your hubby for 2 days when he is going to be locked up for a year next month.


----------



## TC1

Graw said:


> Your friends wouldn't take you away from your hubby for 2 days when he is going to be locked up for a year next month.


Isn't he going for like....6 years?


----------



## Graw

Richie is awful.  They (Kathy and Rosie) and Jac co signing it is worse.  Tre needs to face them and say bye or ciao.  I love when the Guidices and Gorgas speak Italian, you know they are heated!


----------



## lulilu

Kathy and Rich really get on my nerves.  They just want face time and money for it.  And fame.


----------



## Graw

TC1 said:


> Isn't he going for like....6 years?


3-5, but I am not sure.


----------



## Graw

lulilu said:


> Kathy and Rich really get on my nerves.  They just want face time and money for it.  And fame.


Seriously!  Please stop!  Andy we know they had that event at their house to showcase their house.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Kathy and Rich really get on my nerves.  They just want face time and money for it.  And fame.


I can't handle Rich's chicklet teeth


----------



## Graw

Kathy said its just them ... ok and the cameras tht are filming for BRAVO.  Please stop! 
They need to end this and revisit it in a year when things calm down. Richie throwing her cookbook in the garbage, saying Juicy doesn't love Tre ... that takes time to heal.  
Tre hit the nail on the head ... because she is in the public eye, now they are coming around.


----------



## Graw

TC1 said:


> I can't handle Rich's chicklet teeth



They don't understand Jac and Mel attacked Tre.
KAthy attacked The parents.
Richie attacked Juicy.
You do not attcked Tre's parents or husband. Done!  They need to wait for her to come around.


----------



## TC1

Jaclyn starting to cry on camera EVERY TIME she talks about Nick is a bit much. Yes, we know he has Autism and they film him constantly, just so she can start crying about it every time. She over uses him as part of her storyline, and I don't really like it. Just my opinion.


----------



## swags

I think Teresa's dad and Kathy/Rosie's mom would need to make up first and Richie would need to stop with his comments. That said, I don't think Kathy really wants to make up, I think she would still like a spot on the show and Teresa is fully aware of this.


----------



## Graw

You hit the nail on the head!

Something was off when Rosie said Kathy suffers because of the bad relationship with Tre.  It wasn't family events she is sufferering from!  It is because Kathy wants to be a housewife and Tre probably doesn't want to be around her.  That is what Rosie is referencing.  Also Andy likely thinks she's boring.  However if Tre said put my cousin on the show, poof!  She'd be there.


----------



## DrLee

I can't stand Kathy and Richie. I bet dollars to donuts if Kathy were still a housewife, she would still be fighting with Tre. She's only trying to make up so she can have air time.


----------



## lulilu

I had to mute half the show last night == cannot stand Jac's or her daughter's voice.  And I have NO interest in the engagement, courtship, wedding story.  And the bullsh** about putting off the wedding for 1.5 year so they could plan it -- you mean so she can have her baby and get her figure back.  A big blowout wedding underr those circumstances really turns me off.  I guess they are hoping Bravo will pay for it.  At which point my head will explode and I will certainly not watch it.


----------



## lulilu

So glad Tre told Kathy to go away.  Felt bad that she and Joe were crying afterward.  Glad Joe went with her, to put a final end to it.

ETA:  oh, and when they claimed they didn't know how to write to Tre in prison and she said "Google..."  lololol


----------



## guccimamma

i think there is something wrong with rosie.  she comes unhinged way too easily.


----------



## Graw

lulilu said:


> I had to mute half the show last night == cannot stand Jac's or her daughter's voice.  And I have NO interest in the engagement, courtship, wedding story.  And the bullsh** about putting off the wedding for 1.5 year so they could plan it -- you mean so she can have her baby and get her figure back.  A big blowout wedding underr those circumstances really turns me off.  I guess they are hoping Bravo will pay for it.  At which point my head will explode and I will certainly not watch it.



I hope their spin off or special event is not recorded on my dvr.  



lulilu said:


> So glad Tre told Kathy to go away.  Felt bad that she and Joe were crying afterward.  Glad Joe went with her, to put a final end to it.
> 
> ETA:  oh, and when they claimed they didn't know how to write to Tre in prison and she said "Google..."  lololol



So great to see the Gorga siblings work together.  



guccimamma said:


> i think there is something wrong with rosie.  she comes unhinged way too easily.



I agree, it seems like she is going through something, possibly personal.  Who knows, but I wish her the best.


----------



## lulilu

Personally, if I never see Rich, Kathy or even Rosie again, my life will not suffer.  Rich is the absolute lowlife.  Always mean and crude.  Hates Tre, but thinks they are entitled that she reunite with them so they can be on the show.  ugh.


----------



## DrLee

lulilu said:


> Personally, if I never see Rich, Kathy or even Rosie again, my life will not suffer.  Rich is the absolute lowlife.  Always mean and crude.  Hates Tre, but thinks they are entitled that she reunite with them so they can be on the show.  ugh.



I never cared for Rosie either. She's always so loud and angry.


----------



## psulion08

lulilu said:


> Personally, if I never see Rich, Kathy or even Rosie again, my life will not suffer.  Rich is the absolute lowlife.  Always mean and crude.  Hates Tre, but thinks they are entitled that she reunite with them so they can be on the show.  ugh.



Yes! Rich is a D**K! I'm glad Joe Gorga told him off. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## La Comtesse

lulilu said:


> *I had to mute half the show last night == cannot stand Jac's or her daughter's voice. * And I have NO interest in the engagement, courtship, wedding story.  And the bullsh** about putting off the wedding for 1.5 year so they could plan it -- you mean so she can have her baby and get her figure back.  A big blowout wedding underr those circumstances really turns me off.  I guess they are hoping Bravo will pay for it.  At which point my head will explode and I will certainly not watch it.


  I always find it ironic when she does that screechy imitation of Teresa's voice...as if hers is any better.


----------



## La Comtesse

Graw said:


> I hope their spin off or special event is not recorded on my dvr.



Do they really have a spin-off?   (I just read Ashley had a baby, so I guess all of this has been going on for a while). The Manzos aren't enough?  I would enjoy the show more if it was just Teresa's family with Joe Gorga (and more Melania ).


----------



## Cherrasaki

La Comtesse said:


> Do they really have a spin-off?   (I just read Ashley had a baby, so I guess all of this has been going on for a while). The Manzos aren't enough?  I would enjoy the show more if it was just Teresa's family with Joe Gorga (and more Melania ).



A spinoff with Jaqueline's daughter in it? Hec NO! The Manzo's are bad enough. These people are utterly boring and aren't remotely entertaining to watch.


----------



## Carson123

Cherrasaki said:


> A spinoff with Jaqueline's daughter in it? Hec NO! The Manzo's are bad enough. These people are utterly boring and aren't remotely entertaining to watch.



I'm surprised the Manzo show hasn't been cancelled yet.


----------



## luckylove

I agree with you all... BRAVO definitely needs a new crop of shows!  Programming, are you listening??? 

Please bring some fresh ideas and fresh faces to the scene.  Enough with recycling the same old, same old!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carson123 said:


> I'm surprised the Manzo show hasn't been cancelled yet.



I'm surprised too.  But now that Lauren is pregnant the show might not go away anytime soon


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm surprised too.  But now that Lauren is pregnant the show might not go away anytime soon



Maybe when they're done with that they can have an Albie coming out of the closet storyline.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm surprised too.  But now that Lauren is pregnant the show might not go away anytime soon



you know she was pissed off when she found out ashley was pregnant!


----------



## Graw

Jim is not nice to Amber, I don't get it.  They are on marriage bootcamp and they have him on tape contradicting himself within the first 5 minutes.


----------



## amrx87

Graw said:


> Jim is not nice to Amber, I don't get it.  They are on marriage bootcamp and they have him on tape contradicting himself within the first 5 minutes.



i am SO SO SO SO SO SO glad her and those weird twins are gone! i hope they dont make any "friends" appearances anytime soon.


----------



## Graw

amrx87 said:


> i am SO SO SO SO SO SO glad her and those weird twins are gone! i hope they dont make any "friends" appearances anytime soon.


Amber said on Marriage boot camp it as her dream to be on RHONJ!  What an aspiration.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Amber and Jim are two con artists!

They are fake, shallow and greedy. So yeah, I guess they're perfect for RHONJ.


----------



## AECornell

Isn't marriage boot camp fake anyway?


----------



## cdtracing

Anybody else see this....
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...mail&utm_content=daily&utm_campaign=092316_08


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg that "story" is freaking comical! "It's worse than he thought" it's prison dip sh!t of course it sucks. And the missing my kids bit please we've seen you with them, not buying it Juicy. Also the only reason why he's lost 30 pounds while in prison has absolutely nothing to do with working out or dieting. It has 100% to do with the fact that he's had to sober up and can't drink. When your a heavy drinker and stop of course you loose weight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GoGlam

I'm sure he is working out and, in a way, dieting.  The food is probably nothing like what he's used to... And what else is there for him to do most of the day? It's not like he's reading books. So I'm sure he's hitting the gym at some point.  Coupled with not being able to drinks--no wonder the weight has come off.


----------



## Tivo

I really can't watch Kathy and Rosie anymore. The desperation to be on the show just reeks. Theresa is smart to move on from them. They aren't pleasant to be around. Theresa already went through a rough patch and they didn't reach out till she got back, so they could get camera time. They add nothing to her life. Yet they go on and on about "family." Sometimes family needs to stay away.


----------



## Graw

Tivo said:


> I really can't watch Kathy and Rosie anymore. The desperation to be on the show just reeks. Theresa is smart to move on from them. They aren't pleasant to be around. Theresa already went through a rough patch and they didn't reach out till she got back, so they could get camera time. They add nothing to her life. Yet they go on and on about "family." Sometimes family needs to stay away.


Toxic!


----------



## Graw

Meh, it is prison.  Only Tre would make Prison, sorry camp seem great!  Juicy is having a normal reaction.  It is supposed to be a deterrent.  



cdtracing said:


> Anybody else see this....
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...mail&utm_content=daily&utm_campaign=092316_08





pixiejenna said:


> Omg that "story" is freaking comical! "It's worse than he thought" it's prison dip sh!t of course it sucks. And the missing my kids bit please we've seen you with them, not buying it Juicy. Also the only reason why he's lost 30 pounds while in prison has absolutely nothing to do with working out or dieting. It has 100% to do with the fact that he's had to sober up and can't drink. When your a heavy drinker and stop of course you loose weight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app





GoGlam said:


> I'm sure he is working out and, in a way, dieting.  The food is probably nothing like what he's used to... And what else is there for him to do most of the day? It's not like he's reading books. So I'm sure he's hitting the gym at some point.  Coupled with not being able to drinks--no wonder the weight has come off.


----------



## GoGlam

Graw said:


> Meh, it is prison.  Only Tre would make Prison, sorry camp seem great!  Juicy is having a normal reaction.  It is supposed to be a deterrent.



I don't really get trying to make Teresa seem like she's downplaying being in jail by calling it camp. It is LITERALLY called a camp. She is actually being accurate, so I don't get the poking fun at her with this.

With that said, I don't know where juicy is.  He might be in a camp, he might be in a different facility.


----------



## Graw

AECornell said:


> Isn't marriage boot camp fake anyway?



I think some people go on for the money, others seem to have real issues they want resolved.


----------



## Graw

Haha! 


LaAgradecida said:


> Amber and Jim are two con artists!
> 
> They are fake, shallow and greedy. So yeah, I guess they're perfect for RHONJ.



The show just started and its obvious Amber likes to be filmed and Jim is just unpleasant.  They are never getting divorced.  Jim sets fires and Amber enjoys her role as the person who gets to put them out.


----------



## Graw

Mark C did a great job impersonating Juicy answering Andy Cohen's question on WWHL tonight when Andy asked Mark, Kelly Ripa's husband, why does Tre think Prison is camp.

I do wish Juicy was there to answer or he was able to call in/email the show.


----------



## swags

Goodness Jacqueline screaming at that one broad to "DO IT" was over the top. Another lady brought in to stir up some nonexistent problems.


----------



## Graw

They went to rumors from 5 years ago! They threw everything at the wall to see if anything would stick.  I have no idea why a family would go on a show like this.  It is clear Bravo doesn't want peace between Tre and her brother and his wife.  Why mention Mel employee is selling stories to the tabloids?

This job must be frustrating for the producers this season.  Its hard to bait Tre.  She thinks before she speaks and then she has a positive spin on an issue or is quiet.  Their gasoline is falling flat.  I'm so happy she handles things differently.  JGorga does too, he used to be another bomb, but is more reserved.

Jac being crazy goes over everyones head at this point.  At this point they will do anything for a storyline.  I am shocked Rosie and Kathy didn't show up in Vermont.  I'm waiting for all the Kim's and Daniele to return.  Robyn and Rosie arguing at the book signing seems silly, of course Bravo filmed it.  They should elaborate on their history.  For some reason Rosie doesn't care for her.


----------



## cdtracing

I haven't watched since the book signing episode & didn't even finish it.  I just can't anymore...all the negativity & BS!  I have better things to do with my time than watch shows that are so contrived, orchestrated, & fake.  Screaming Biatches will only go so far & I'm past that.  Non of these shows are original, remotely real or even entertaining anymore.  It's all the same old crap.  I just don't want that kind of crap in my life, filling up my time.  I don't even watch the reruns anymore.  I usually have the stereo on & listen to music.  It's so much more pleasant.


----------



## DiorT

I agree, this franchise has become exhausting.  Just watching Jaq showing Chris how she told Robin to rage on her ass was so over the top..I changed the channel.


----------



## pursegrl12

DiorT said:


> I agree, this franchise has become exhausting.  Just watching Jaq showing Chris how she told Robin to rage on her ass was so over the top..I changed the channel.


I mean, she's literally a 16 year old trapped in a 40 something year old body. It's quite pathetic.


----------



## Carson123

pursegrl12 said:


> I mean, she's literally a 16 year old trapped in a 40 something year old body. It's quite pathetic.



Yeah Jaq has become annoying as fck this season. Her voice now irritates me more than Teresa's


----------



## lulilu

Carson123 said:


> Yeah Jaq has become annoying as fck this season. Her voice now irritates me more than Teresa's



And her daughter sounds exactly the same.  I have to mute their scenes.


----------



## bagsforme

Jacquline is way over the top this season.  I'm sure she's doing it to secure her place on the show.  They need the pay check.  Cant' watch anymore.


----------



## cjy

pursegrl12 said:


> I mean, she's literally a 16 year old trapped in a 40 something year old body. It's quite pathetic.


She really is. Just so immature.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I want Siggy and Delores to have their own show.


----------



## lulilu

^^^Siggy and Delores certainly do not fit in on this show.


----------



## DrLee

I find Siggy and Delores boring.


----------



## Graw

DrLee said:


> I find Siggy and Delores boring.



I do like that they aren't maliciously adding drama to the show.  They are good fillers and both seem like they genuinely want peace. 

I want them to find Delores a hubby on the show!  That would be interesting to watch.


----------



## Ceeyahd

It does reflect nicely on Tre and Jac that they have friends like Siggy and Delores. Who would figure. I liked Dina, but for the most part the other friends/ladies from past seasons weren't all that nice. Couldn't stand the twins, the other one from that same season... her name escapes me, and Caroline Manzo... manly Manzo


----------



## cjy

Oh goodness Jac needs help ASAP


----------



## GoGlam

It doesn't matter if 100% of what Jaq says was true, her delivery and her manic personality wipe out any good points she may have.

Teresa's kids are too funny! "I don't even remember what you look like skinny!"


----------



## swags

I'm surprised Chris validates Jacquelines behavior. She needs help.


----------



## cjy

I'm surprised he does too.  My hubby would have most likely told me I acted like fool


----------



## cafecreme15

I am watching the 9:30 repeat of the new episode, and I just can't believe how all the women's husbands just sit there while they yell and scream and act ridiculous. Not that I would ever be in a knock-down, drag-out screaming fight, but I'd like to think if I was, my SO would step in and try and diffuse the situation. Does this strike anyone else as odd?


----------



## lulilu

seems as if Siggy and Delores won't be back


----------



## DrLee

I have to wonder if Siggy and Delores watched the show before they signed on. Why are they acting so surprised that there's drama??


----------



## swags

cafecreme15 said:


> I am watching the 9:30 repeat of the new episode, and I just can't believe how all the women's husbands just sit there while they yell and scream and act ridiculous. Not that I would ever be in a knock-down, drag-out screaming fight, but I'd like to think if I was, my SO would step in and try and diffuse the situation. Does this strike anyone else as odd?


I thought it was strange. Chris did tell Jac not to call Kim D. but Joe didn't even look upset when Jacqueline screamed at Melissa, had her finger in her face and called her a fake phone b. I thought her outburst was worse than the "rage on your ass" incident. Chris just sat there for it too.


----------



## bagsforme

Did anyone notice Gia had a gold Love bracelet on.  Seriously even if they are making money again that is no way to go and spend it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagsforme said:


> Did anyone notice Gia had a gold Love bracelet on.  Seriously even if they are making money again that is no way to go and spend it.


could be a replica...  but you know Tre and Joe were still spending while their home was in foreclosure, they have no concept of money


----------



## pursegrl12

Malania and juicy need a spinoff!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> Oh goodness Jac needs help ASAP


off TV!  she's a mess.


----------



## cafecreme15

swags said:


> I thought it was strange. Chris did tell Jac not to call Kim D. but Joe didn't even look upset when Jacqueline screamed at Melissa, had her finger in her face and called her a fake phone b. I thought her outburst was worse than the "rage on your ass" incident. Chris just sat there for it too.



Exactly. I was so surprised Joe Gorga sat there and did nothing. Seemed very unlike him.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cafecreme15 said:


> I am watching the 9:30 repeat of the new episode, and I just can't believe how all the women's husbands just sit there while they yell and scream and act ridiculous. Not that I would ever be in a knock-down, drag-out screaming fight, but I'd like to think if I was, my SO would step in and try and diffuse the situation. Does this strike anyone else as odd?




There is so much drama that the husbands probably think let the girls resolve it...but I agree that my hubby would be very protective
Who has these kind of fights with such hurtful name calling with friends?
& not allow someone to speak to me in that tone & certainly look to diffuse the scenario here...
This situation should have been discussed privately amongset the girls & not with the husbands present.
Jacqueline has a bad temper compounded by she got her "period" so she herself should not have gone off on that tirade
Jacqueline knows as the rest of the world knows that Tre went to "camp .. Unnecessary to rub it n her face a this point.
Tre did her time. Joe is away. If you don't want to be friendly with Tre, move on..
Would any of us want any of these girls as friends?? They are so dysfunctional


----------



## cafecreme15

hotshot said:


> There is so much drama that the husbands probably think let the girls resolve it...but I agree that my hubby would be very protective
> & not allow someone to speak to me in that tone & certainly look to diffuse the scenario here...
> This situation should have been discussed privately amongset the girls & not with the husbands present.
> Jacqueline has a bad temper compounded by she got her "period" so she herself she have not gone off on that tirade
> Jacqueline knows as the rest of the world knows that Tre went to "camp .. Unnecessary to rub it n her face a this point.
> Tre did her time. Joe is away. If you don't want to be friendly with Tre, move on..
> Would any of us want any of these girls as friends?? Not me for sure



I'm glad you brought up Jacqueline blaming her period for her out of control behavior. Firstly, I have neither met nor heard of any other woman who acts like that because she is emotional from her period. She acted like that because she is mentally unhinged, jealous, and spiteful. Secondly, the fact that she would blame her hysteria on a millennia-old stereotype of women being overly emotional and unable to control themselves really bothered me. Granted, I'm sure not too many men were watching last night, but to hear this bunk stereotype reinforced on national television (especially by a woman) bothered me.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> I'm surprised Chris validates Jacquelines behavior. She needs help.



Me too. Chris must know how on the edge Jaq is, and needs support, but allowing her bizarre behaviour with no comment is not helping her.
I think Jaq still has an unhealthy obsession with Tre, and that is was the cause of her shouting match with that other woman. It also shows with her feelings towards Melissa. She can't deal with the idea that the two SIL's are trying to have a comfortable relationship, and will do anything to sabotage it.
Jaq really needs to get off this show.
And please Bravo and Andy: do not make any special show for the daughter getting married! 
Although I don't think this will happen, as hasn't the daughter had a baby already?

It was a weird girls getaway with Chris and little Joe there. I suppose Jaq was to fragile to travel alone, and maybe they needed another guy for Chris to hang with.
Weird anyways!


----------



## roses5682

Jaq was a mess! She was very unstable and she looked crazed. I'm not saying Tre wasn't digging into her but she shouldn't unravel so easily.  Jaq and Chris should be embarrassed!


----------



## tweezer

UOTE="cdtracing, post: 30660629, member: 507795"]I haven't watched since the book signing episode & didn't even finish it.  I just can't anymore...all the negativity & BS!  I have better things to do with my time than watch shows that are so contrived, orchestrated, & fake.  Screaming Biatches will only go so far & I'm past that.  Non of these shows are original, remotely real or even entertaining anymore.  It's all the same old crap.  I just don't want that kind of crap in my life, filling up my time.  I don't even watch the reruns anymore.  I usually have the stereo on & listen to music.  It's so much more pleasant.[/QUOTE]
I couldn't agree more! They're all crazy, Teresa is a TRUE narcissist and hasn't changed ONE bit, she's the master at never taking responsibility for any of her actions and Jacqueline although I think has a good heart, is  just playing it up for the ratings...ugh


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Tre trying to say that Jaq knew Melissa was going to be set up at Posh was low.  She STILL won't admit anything even after they have her on video being privy to all of it.  Shes learned nothing.  Shes trash.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I'm surprised Chris validates Jacquelines behavior. She needs help.


Omg that drove me nuts!  He's whipped.


----------



## purseinsanity

bagsforme said:


> Did anyone notice Gia had a gold Love bracelet on.  Seriously even if they are making money again that is no way to go and spend it.


I did lol!  Maybe it's a fake?


----------



## GoGlam

bagnshoofetish said:


> Tre trying to say that Jaq knew Melissa was going to be set up at Posh was low.  She STILL won't admit anything even after they have her on video being privy to all of it.  Shes learned nothing.  Shes trash.



I'm confused.  She admitted to finding out that day that the guy said that.  She to this day has never said she "set Melissa up" and I believe her.  She was going through so much at that point in time, I don't think it makes sense for her to put effort into something like that.

Saying she did know about what the guy said about Melissa, at least to her while she was getting ready... What is she expected to do at that point? If she is feuding with her brother and Melissa, saying something to them would be misconstrued any way.  I just don't see how she can win here and frankly I'm tired of this story line from years ago that I never cared about to begin with.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

GoGlam said:


> I'm confused.  She admitted to finding out that day that the guy said that.  She to this day has never said she "set Melissa up" and I believe her.  She was going through so much at that point in time, I don't think it makes sense for her to put effort into something like that.
> 
> Saying she did know about what the guy said about Melissa, at least to her while she was getting ready... What is she expected to do at that point? If she is feuding with her brother and Melissa, saying something to them would be misconstrued any way.  I just don't see how she can win here and frankly I'm tired of this story line from years ago that I never cared about to begin with.



Replying only because you quoted me but just a warning, you're not going to like what I have to say!  

The subject keeps getting brought up because she holds grudges - so whats good for the goose is good for the gander.  First of all Tre is a poser.  She and Joe were so hellbent on appearing to be rich they jeopardized their entire family by defrauding the government and then playing poor victims when they got caught.  I am sick and tired of the way they portray themselves and their "poor kids" for what they are going through when it was THEM who put themselves and their kids in this situation in the first place and they want everyone to feel sorry for them?  Hell no.  Tre claims to be this smart and savvy businesswoman?  BS!  She claims she didn't know what she was signing?  Doesn't sound very smart and savvy to me.  She can't have it both ways.  You are either smart or you are not.  And her grasp of basic high school grammar and vocabulary is embarrassing to say the least.  She is not smart, classy or in any way shape or form a sophisticated woman of good character IMO.  She claims to be smart or dumb when it suits her agenda. 
She HATED Melissa and threw her under the bus many times.  Not once did she stick up for her when all the rumors were flying.  She enjoyed it. She insists she never said anything bad about Melissa but she sure didn't try to squash anything that was being said either.  Thats crappy.  She was jealous that Melissa married her brother.  THAT is sick and twisted in itself.  And she constantly pretty much demands people forgive her when she NEVER forgives anyone.  She just doesn't want anyone else in her family to be in the spotlight but her.  She is a self absorbed phony ass beeyotch IMO. 

But other than that I have no opinion.  LOL


----------



## limom

What really bothers me about Teresa is the fact that she takes zero responsibility for her actions and denies to this day that she did anything wrong.
She was on Dr Oz today and she talked about all the other women who were at camp with her as if the penitentiary was full of women who were wrongly accused and convicted. She made sure to mention that they were lawyers, doctors and bankers. What difference does it make???
She was also saying that mothers should not be sent to jail but be placed on home monitoring...
I wish she would admit her crime and be honest about it. 
This is why I kinda admire Martha Stewart, she did her time and no whining about being innocent.


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> What really bothers me about Teresa is the fact that she takes zero responsibility for her actions and denies to this day that she did anything wrong.
> She was on Dr Oz today and she talked about all the other women who were at camp with her as if the penitentiary was full of women who were wrongly accused and convicted. She made sure to mention that they were lawyers, doctors and bankers. What difference does it make???
> She was also saying that mothers should not be sent to jail but be placed on home monitoring...
> I wish she would admit her crime and be honest about it.
> This is why I kinda admire Martha Stewart, she did her time and no whining about being innocent.


 
Tre needs a reality check... Dysfunctional & in denial...SHe needs to go on Dr. Phil... he'll set her straight
with "owning & taking responsibility for the crimes she & Joe committed...


----------



## Graw

GoGlam said:


> I'm confused.  She admitted to finding out that day that the guy said that.  She to this day has never said she "set Melissa up" and I believe her.  She was going through so much at that point in time, I don't think it makes sense for her to put effort into something like that.
> 
> Saying she did know about what the guy said about Melissa, at least to her while she was getting ready... What is she expected to do at that point? If she is feuding with her brother and Melissa, saying something to them would be misconstrued any way.  I just don't see how she can win here and frankly I'm tired of this story line from years ago that I never cared about to begin with.



To go back years on end is already stirring the pot to a senseless situation.   It's picking at old wounds.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

The very first meetings with Melissa and Jaq it was Tre who brought up the past first with, "remember what you guys did to me?" right after both of them simply said they wanted fresh starts and to move on.  You don't do that when people are extending an olive branch.  That reeks of resentment and an unforgiving heart.  And Tre always brags about forgiving others yet she does that?  Tre always conveniently forgets what she has said and done too.  She is no saint.


----------



## Graw

J Gorga: Before you guys talk, can we have dinner first?  Lol!


----------



## Graw

You have to give Siggy credit she realized it was going to come out that she called Melissa phony and she admitted it to her first.


----------



## missyb

Ziggy is so annoying!


----------



## lulilu

I don't want to see or hear Siggy any more.  "She's so hurt.....she loves you....blah blah blah."  She has nothing of interest to say.  Why do they give her so much screen time?  She has turned this into a real snooze fest.


----------



## swags

I can't stand much more of Siggy. She's more annoying than Jacqueline.


----------



## rockhollow

I so agree with everyone - Siggy was just annoying and loves to hear herself talk, but has nothing to say.
I did laugh at the editing of Siggy's non-stop talking with Delores when they were back in their room. Even Delores, who is Siggy's friend and used to her non-stop talking looked like she wanted just get away.

And another week of seeing just how out of control Jaq is. Again I just don't know Chris could sit there and not step in and take his crazy wife away for the situation.
Jaq had some kind of unnatural obsession with Tre - she needs some professional help - and not from Siggy!

I didn't like that as soon as Jaq was home, she had Kathy over to tattle everything that happened.
I wonder what needs to happen for Jaq to realize that Tre is never going to be her best friend ever again.


----------



## Tivo

Jacqueline is NUTS. She's crazy, vicious and hateful. The ways she flips back and forth so easily is scary and leads me to believe she is no ones friend. Whew!

Theresa is so bull headed and inarticulate it hurts my head to listen to her speak.  

I think Joe Gorga for all his faults had a pretty good read of the situation. 

And Siggy? She is SUPER annoying! She never shuts up and loves hearing her own voice. I need her not to speak for the rest of the season. Cannot believe she is some sort relationship "expert."

Poor Deloris! I feel you girl, this bunch would drive anyone batty.


----------



## rockhollow

Tivo said:


> Jacqueline is NUTS. She's crazy, vicious and hateful. The ways she flips back and forth so easily is scary and leads me to believe she is no ones friend. Whew!
> 
> Theresa is so bull headed and inarticulate it hurts my head to listen to her speak.
> 
> *I think Joe Gorga for all his faults had a pretty good read of the situation. *
> 
> And Siggy? She is SUPER annoying! She never shuts up and loves hearing her own voice. I need her not to speak for the rest of the season. Cannot believe she is some sort relationship "expert."
> 
> Poor Deloris! I feel you girl, this bunch would drive anyone batty.



I agree, how funny to think that little Joe was the voice of reason and sanity!

I also like that Tre and Mel are getting along better.  It needs for them both to put past behind and agree to go on from this point, but will make things better for the families, and maybe they can continue to support each other and really becomes friends.


----------



## lulilu

Even Siggy's blog was blah blah blah.  I am hormonal.  I cry a lot.  Is that the new excuse on this show for irrational inexcusable conduct?  "Do you have your period?"  really?????


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> Even Siggy's blog was blah blah blah.  I am hormonal.  I cry a lot.  Is that the new excuse on this show for irrational inexcusable conduct?  "Do you have your period?"  really?????


----------



## Graw

So sad to see Juicy and the girls. 



lulilu said:


> Even Siggy's blog was blah blah blah.  I am hormonal.  I cry a lot.  Is that the new excuse on this show for irrational inexcusable conduct?  "Do you have your period?"  really?????


 Haha!


----------



## roses5682

Milania is a mini Joe, the two of them would make for a great show.


----------



## swags

roses5682 said:


> Milania is a mini Joe, the two of them would make for a great show.


Felt bad seeing her cry in bed at the end.


----------



## cafecreme15

This episode was so sad. I may or may not have teared up a little at the end when the girls were in bed with Teresa...


----------



## swags

cafecreme15 said:


> This episode was so sad. I may or may not have teared up a little at the end when the girls were in bed with Teresa...


Its a young age to miss such a large amount of time with a parent.


----------



## cafecreme15

swags said:


> Its a young age to miss such a large amount of time with a parent.



It really is. All the girls are still very much in their formative years.


----------



## Gblb

I had stopped watching several years ago and got sucked back in. The part that got me was when one of the girls was looking out as Joe was leaving from behind the curtain. As well as watching milania choking up at the end in bed with Teresa. It was sad on so many levels, but also knowing the girls know their dad is not at "camp" as they were told. As hard as the truth may be, deep down they already know the truth and should at least have an adult explain the situation in an honest, loving and sincere way. Joe also made a reference to them taking responsibility for the crimes they committed. It was the first time it was addressed honestly and Teresa didn't act like she didn't know what she was doing...She actually said nothing.


----------



## limom

4 years is a long time to be incarcerated, I wonder if their marriage will survive.
There has to be a part of Teresa who is angry at Joe for all the trouble he got them into.
While I think that she had an inkling that they were not on the up and up, I doubt that she had a true idea of the extent of what she was doing.
In addition, I believe that she was brought up and associated with criminals all her life. I live in a similar neighborhood and I constantly hear of criminal behaviors with the caveat that everyone does it!(mainly tax evasion)


----------



## bagnshoofetish

He is in minimum security where he can be visited almost every day of the week.  Sure it sucks for his girls but at least he's not in a hard core prison like San Quentin.  I'll bet he'll get out early for good behavior or something like that.  And hopefully he will never try to defraud the government ever again.


----------



## guccimamma

ziggy loves to shine the light upon herself. her extended explanations of her history and how things relate to her....is just boring and transparent.

it's like she is auditioning for her own awful talk show.


----------



## lulilu

guccimamma said:


> ziggy loves to shine the light upon herself. her extended explanations of her history and how things relate to her....is just boring and transparent.
> 
> it's like she is auditioning for her own awful talk show.



I never heard of her before this show, but have noticed recently that she seems to be appearing on daytime tv shows (saw her on one in the nail salon the other day).  So maybe she's gotten what she wanted from being on the show and will go away at the end of the season.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> I never heard of her before this show, but have noticed recently that she seems to be appearing on daytime tv shows (saw her on one in the nail salon the other day).  So maybe she's gotten what she wanted from being on the show and will go away at the end of the season.



I'd like her to go away at the end of this season. I can't stand her. And is she really supposed to be some kind of 'couples therapist'? Did she get her credentials from a cracker jack box? I would feel sorry for any couple going her.
This woman just likes the sound of her own voice, and seems to have way too many problems of her own.
Even reading her blog, she just goes on and on about her own problems with dealing with people.
I couldn't be around her for more than a couple of seconds before wanting to get away.

Another strike against her is that she was Jaq's friend before the show. That in itself is a frightening thought. And then when they mentioned that she talks to Jaq on the phone for hours - cray, cray!


----------



## Graw

guccimamma said:


> ziggy loves to shine the light upon herself. her extended explanations of her history and how things relate to her....is just boring and transparent.
> 
> it's like she is auditioning for her own awful talk show.


Definitely trying to become NJ Oprah.



lulilu said:


> I never heard of her before this show, but have noticed recently that she seems to be appearing on daytime tv shows (saw her on one in the nail salon the other day).  So maybe she's gotten what she wanted from being on the show and will go away at the end of the season.



She loves the spotlight. 



cdtracing said:


> I didn't read the article but the title just cracked me up.  If Hillary is still having her period at her age, then that's a miracle!!!


 Same here!  I didn't read it, but I chuckled!


----------



## Longchamp

Loved the kids saying what will happen to Daddy when he goes to prison -- He'll drink less, He won't have as much wine. He'll get in shape.
Those girls are going to be at such a different stage of their life when he gets out. He's going to miss a lot of their growing up.
I'm going to miss Juicy Joe.  To me the show's not worth watching with him gone.


----------



## Graw

I hope Juicy does a 180.

On marriage boot camp Amber revealed that Jim has a drinking problem.  Then drunk Jim reveals himself hovering over a woman/androgynous model.   He also goes to two people feuding saying he agrees with them.  Doesn't he know there are cameras all over?  He's horrible.


----------



## swags

Jacqueline is the new Danielle.
What could have Delores put on the flyer to include Jacqueline anyway? New Jersey Sh(t Stirrer Jacqueline Lariita?
I know that Chris will stick up for his wife on camera, I wonder if he was uncomfortable off camera? He should probably get a real job other than launching goofy companies.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> Jacqueline is the new Danielle.
> What could have Delores put on the flyer to include Jacqueline anyway? New Jersey Sh(t Stirrer Jacqueline Lariita?
> I know that Chris will stick up for his wife on camera, I wonder if he was uncomfortable off camera? He should probably get a real job other than launching goofy companies.



For Delores to tell Jac to go F herself, there is a problem.  Delores did not set her up to look like a no show.  Jac needs professional help.  They need to stop filming her.  She believes anything and everything is a conspiracy.  You're right there wasn't anything to put on the flyer about her?  I don't recall if Jac has had a job.  Could you imagine her as your coworker?   

On another note Delores' husband seems like so much fun. I bet by 50 they will renew their vows.  He went to her First Ladies night and he doesn't own that gym, that was nice.  I was hoping they would shed light on her ex finance x 5 years and what happen.  Delores seems so sweet.  

Where was Melissa?  No one even mentioned her.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Graw said:


> For Delores to tell Jac to go F herself, there is a problem.  Delores did not set her up to look like a no show.  Jac needs professional help.  They need to stop filming her.  She believes anything and everything is a conspiracy.  You're right there wasn't anything to put on the flyer about her?  I don't recall if Jac has had a job.  Could you imagine her as your coworker?
> 
> On another note Delores' husband seems like so much fun. I bet by 50 they will renew their vows.  He went to her First Ladies night and he doesn't own that gym, that was nice.  I was hoping they would shed light on her ex finance x 5 years and what happen.  Delores seems so sweet.
> 
> Where was Melissa?  No one even mentioned her.



I believe Delores' ex-husband is remarried, although he sure is around a lot.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Felt bad seeing her cry in bed at the end.


That was really sad.  Everything else aside, I think Joe is a good father and loves his daughters.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ceeyahd said:


> I believe Delores' ex-husband is remarried, although he sure is around a lot.



I wonder how her ex's new wife feels about him still footing her bills and always being around...


----------



## Graw

Ceeyahd said:


> I believe Delores' ex-husband is remarried, although he sure is around a lot.



He sure is!  Maybe his wife is there too.


----------



## tinaedel

Graw said:


> For Delores to tell Jac to go F herself, there is a problem.  Delores did not set her up to look like a no show.  Jac needs professional help.  They need to stop filming her.  She believes anything and everything is a conspiracy.  You're right there wasn't anything to put on the flyer about her?  I don't recall if Jac has had a job.  Could you imagine her as your coworker?
> 
> On another note Delores' husband seems like so much fun. I bet by 50 they will renew their vows.  He went to her First Ladies night and he doesn't own that gym, that was nice.  I was hoping they would shed light on her ex finance x 5 years and what happen.  Delores seems so sweet.
> 
> Where was Melissa?  No one even mentioned her.



I just read in one of the blogs it was the night before her fashion show and she was still prepping.


----------



## gr8onteej

The whole Jacqueline-Theresa thing, why keep trying to fix a relationship that can't be fixed.  Let it go already.


----------



## cafecreme15

I was really underwhelmed by this episode. Jacqueline totally copped out. How did she think that was going to end? Ordering Melissa and Teresa around like children as soon as they walked in the room? I really do not think she was mentally ready to be on this show again. She clearly has personal issues that need to be resolved.


----------



## Graw

I don't want to beat a dead horse, but every episode Jac is crazy.  She loves Tre like a child loves cat and squeezes it to harm.  She enjoyed being there for Tre as her #1 and only friend. 



cafecreme15 said:


> I wonder how her ex's new wife feels about him still footing her bills and always being around...



The dinner was nice, but I cringed when Dolores suggested Frank and her should be remarried.  I hope she finds love.  Andy send some Italian stallions her way.   Dina and Dolores should have a mini series dating NJ.  That would be hilarious and hopefully if they don't find love on the show other men will be aware they are single and approach them. 



gr8onteej said:


> The whole Jacqueline-Theresa thing, why keep trying to fix a relationship that can't be fixed.  Let it go already.


 Agree!


----------



## TC1

I watched Manzo'd with Children last night and Ashley (Jac's daughter) was on..as well as Delores who looked totally different. They really tried to glam her up for RHONJ.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I truly believe Jac is cracking under the stress of dealing with her little boy.  IMO she needs to get off the show and focus 100% on him.  I'm certain she feels anger and resentment over his condition then feels guilty about feeling that way so she lashes out at everyone she knows.  I suspect her husband knows how fragile she is and is just trying to handle her with kid gloves.  He most likely feels the same way about their child but handles it differently.  I think his outlet is taking care of her emotionally which seems to be 24/7 as well.  If they aren't already in some kind of therapy they should be.


----------



## BarbadosBride

I think this goes way back before her son was born. Didn't Jac have a serious falling out with Caroline when she was first with Chris


----------



## swags

,How.about Siggy and Delores running barefoot after that nut job? I think Jacqueline is someone who feels wronged fairly often and is why she is often not speaking to at least one person at any given time.
I also think she took on fighting Teresa for a paycheck. Its probably super easy for the producers to get her worked up. I could even see someone asking about the Delores message "do you think that was a set up? Didn't you tell Delores you were sick?"


----------



## lulilu

Terrible finale.  I can't believe they gave Jaq so much camera time.  But I guess that production thought it was a good buildup to the terrible finale and would-be finale (fashion show).  I would be happy never to see her face or hear her voice again.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

BarbadosBride said:


> I think this goes way back before her son was born. Didn't Jac have a serious falling out with Caroline when she was first with Chris


I have not heard/read about that.  What happened?

She has coping problems thats for sure.

Its seems she cannot force or control her little boy to be better so she is trying to force and control her friendship with Teresa to be better.  She wants a "win".  She might want to feel victorious over something because of her strong arm efforts.  Look how she used to swear at her daughter.  Now they get along great and she probably believes its because of her (when it was probably more because her daughter got a taste of how hard it was to live by herself.)  

Either way, she handled that "meeting" very poorly like she was a "boss" and you just don't talk to people the way she did if you want resolution.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> ,How.about Siggy and Delores running barefoot after that nut job? I think Jacqueline is someone who feels wronged fairly often and is why she is often not speaking to at least one person at any given time.
> I also think she took on fighting Teresa for a paycheck. Its probably super easy for the producers to get her worked up. I could even see someone asking about the Delores message "do you think that was a set up? Didn't you tell Delores you were sick?"



Her producers have the easiest job, she is already paranoid.  If they wanted to break up her marriage they could.

Delores and siggy running barefoot!  Siggy said what if we get glass in our feet? Dolores replies, then we pick it out.  Hilarious!  I thought it was silly to run after her.



lulilu said:


> Terrible finale.  I can't believe they gave Jaq so much camera time.  But I guess that production thought it was a good buildup to the terrible finale and would-be finale (fashion show).  I would be happy never to see her face or hear her voice again.


  It was an odd finale.


----------



## swags

This is not the first time Jacqueline has used that phrase "set up" on the show. When the strippergate episode aired, Jac claims she got a text from a friend saying that someone was getting set up that evening but it wasn't her. I think we all know "friend" meant producer and it sounds like the same one is coaching her now.


----------



## cdtracing

I stopped watching this show.  It's no longer enjoyable to watch.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> ,How.about Siggy and Delores running barefoot after that nut job? I think Jacqueline is someone who feels wronged fairly often and is why she is often not speaking to at least one person at any given time.
> I also think she took on fighting Teresa for a paycheck. Its probably super easy for the producers to get her worked up. I could even see someone asking about the Delores message "do you think that was a set up? Didn't you tell Delores you were sick?"


She was even paranoid on their trip when they were at the pool.  She was lip reading.  Seemed so pathetic.


----------



## Graw

Jim is awful to Amber!  From marriage boot camp:


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> Jim is awful to Amber!  From marriage boot camp:
> 
> View attachment 3512391



Disgusting! I read awhile back that her breast cancer had returned. I always felt that he was a reality "actor" more so than the other husbands despite acting like he had a real job. But for gods sake, don't treat your wife like that for a short lived dollar!


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> Disgusting! I read awhile back that her breast cancer had returned. I always felt that he was a reality "actor" more so than the other husbands despite acting like he had a real job. But for gods sake, don't treat your wife like that for a short lived dollar!


The house has cameras everywhere and he is not nice.  He goes out of his way to be mean.  I don't think he is acting.


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> The house has cameras everywhere and he is not nice.  He goes out of his way to be mean.  I don't think he is acting.


Even worse! I feel bad for the children.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jim is a scum bucket of a human. How can she stay with him, seriously.


----------



## cdtracing

Acting or not, I could never stay with any man who talked to me in that manner. He's a vicious POS.


----------



## rockhollow

Well lets hope that this is the last time we have to see Jaq. That woman really needs lots and lots of professional help, and doesn't need to be on this show.  I think that Jaq has always been unstable, and it's something I just want to see.
You can see that Chris is treating her with kid gloves, it must be a bit of a nightmare around their house.
Is Jaq going to go to the reunion? I actually hope not. I don't think she'll ever be able to deal with Tre not wanting to be her friend, and we don't need to see that whole mess discussed again.
Jaq really does' t have any ally's on the show, and it would not be good for her to try and take on the whole cast on the reunion.
Even though Dolores made up with her, I think Jaq driving off on the ladies when they were running after her in the parking lot, and their discussion after,  Dolores will want to stick with Tre and Mel (especially if she want to continue on the show).

So it was another failure on Siggy, she's really not much of a therapist. Hopefully that will be the end of her on this show, but you never know.

Obviously, I guess we'll be seeing Danielle back next season, with that parting shot of her and Tre doing yoga together.

I don't know what the reunion will be like - especially if Jaq is not there. That will leave nothing for the ladies to argue about, and it will be a real snooze fest if that's all the ladies talk about is Jaq.


----------



## cafecreme15

rockhollow said:


> Well lets hope that this is the last time we have to see Jaq. That woman really needs lots and lots of professional help, and doesn't need to be on this show.  I think that Jaq has always been unstable, and it's something I just want to see.
> You can see that Chris is treating her with kid gloves, it must be a bit of a nightmare around their house.
> Is Jaq going to go to the reunion? I actually hope not. I don't think she'll ever be able to deal with Tre not wanting to be her friend, and we don't need to see that whole mess discussed again.
> Jaq really does' t have any ally's on the show, and it would not be good for her to try and take on the whole cast on the reunion.
> Even though Dolores made up with her, I think Jaq driving off on the ladies when they were running after her in the parking lot, and their discussion after,  Dolores will want to stick with Tre and Mel (especially if she want to continue on the show).
> 
> So it was another failure on Siggy, she's really not much of a therapist. Hopefully that will be the end of her on this show, but you never know.
> 
> Obviously, I guess we'll be seeing Danielle back next season, with that parting shot of her and Tre doing yoga together.
> 
> I don't know what the reunion will be like - especially if Jaq is not there. That will leave nothing for the ladies to argue about, and it will be a real snooze fest if that's all the ladies talk about is Jaq.


Jacqueline was at the reunion. Part I aired last night. If I hadn't watched how unstable and vindictive Jacq was all season long, I would have thought Teresa that crazy one at the reunion. She was accusing Jacqueline of all sorts of incredible things, including calling the government on her and Joe and setting her up.


----------



## rockhollow

cafecreme15 said:


> Jacqueline was at the reunion. Part I aired last night. If I hadn't watched how unstable and vindictive Jacq was all season long, I would have thought Teresa that crazy one at the reunion. She was accusing Jacqueline of all sorts of incredible things, including calling the government on her and Joe and setting her up.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I forgot. For some reason, here in Canada we are 1 week behind you folks in the States. I think it happened the weekend of Canadian Thanksgiving.  We were current and then all of a sudden I noticed that the comments here were ahead of what we were seeing.
> I think I'd better go and watch it somewhere online.


----------



## luckylove

rockhollow said:


> Well lets hope that this is the last time we have to see Jaq. That woman really needs lots and lots of professional help, and doesn't need to be on this show.  I think that Jaq has always been unstable, and it's something I just want to see.
> You can see that Chris is treating her with kid gloves, it must be a bit of a nightmare around their house.
> Is Jaq going to go to the reunion? I actually hope not. I don't think she'll ever be able to deal with Tre not wanting to be her friend, and we don't need to see that whole mess discussed again.
> Jaq really does' t have any ally's on the show, and it would not be good for her to try and take on the whole cast on the reunion.
> Even though Dolores made up with her, I think Jaq driving off on the ladies when they were running after her in the parking lot, and their discussion after,  Dolores will want to stick with Tre and Mel (especially if she want to continue on the show).
> 
> So it was another failure on Siggy, she's really not much of a therapist. Hopefully that will be the end of her on this show, but you never know.
> 
> Obviously, I guess we'll be seeing Danielle back next season, with that parting shot of her and Tre doing yoga together.
> 
> I don't know what the reunion will be like - especially if Jaq is not there. That will leave nothing for the ladies to argue about, and it will be a real snooze fest if that's all the ladies talk about is Jaq.



Jaq is really unstable... She seems completely unhinged. IS Danielle returning as a regular next season?? Dear Lord, that one always seemed like a sociopath, IMHO! Please Bravo,  Just say no to Danielle!!!


----------



## Graw

cdtracing said:


> Acting or not, I could never stay with any man who talked to me in that manner. He's a vicious POS.


 Very vicious.



rockhollow said:


> Well lets hope that this is the last time we have to see Jaq. That woman really needs lots and lots of professional help, and doesn't need to be on this show.  I think that Jaq has always been unstable, and it's something I just want to see.
> You can see that Chris is treating her with kid gloves, it must be a bit of a nightmare around their house.
> Is Jaq going to go to the reunion? I actually hope not. I don't think she'll ever be able to deal with Tre not wanting to be her friend, and we don't need to see that whole mess discussed again.
> Jaq really does' t have any ally's on the show, and it would not be good for her to try and take on the whole cast on the reunion.
> Even though Dolores made up with her, I think Jaq driving off on the ladies when they were running after her in the parking lot, and their discussion after,  Dolores will want to stick with Tre and Mel (especially if she want to continue on the show).
> 
> So it was another failure on Siggy, she's really not much of a therapist. Hopefully that will be the end of her on this show, but you never know.
> 
> Obviously, I guess we'll be seeing Danielle back next season, with that parting shot of her and Tre doing yoga together.
> 
> I don't know what the reunion will be like - especially if Jaq is not there. That will leave nothing for the ladies to argue about, and it will be a real snooze fest if that's all the ladies talk about is Jaq.


 If Jaq were to harm herself or someone else I bet that person or their family would attempt to hold BRAVO liable.  BRAVO needs to part ways with Jaq, allow her to focus on her family and her health.


----------



## Prufrock613

Graw said:


> Very vicious.
> 
> If Jaq were to harm herself or someone else I bet that person or their family would attempt to hold BRAVO liable.  BRAVO needs to part ways with Jaq, allow her to focus on her family and her health.



Yes! Yes!  The entire Jaq debacle reminds me of Kelly On Scary Island RHONY...just in a slower time frame.


----------



## Prufrock613

Why can't Andy mention Jaq's legal troubles?  Why is she always a victim?

I have no words for when Tre asked Andy if he'd actually drive a Ford (concerning her post prison Lexus).

I DID NOT want to know that Joe G lost his virginity at 9, nor did I want to hear that Andy rewatched his shower scene, again & again.  I shudder.  Please have let that have been a joke between the 2 of them.

Tre, despite all of her namastes still has yet to understand that it's not just the body, but the mind, too..still hung up on luxury, despite being taken away from her "dawters."

I don't care if anyone is a stripper now or then- but own it Jaq.  Especially if she was part of Strippergate.  It's been long rumored (fact) that was her gig in LV.  Do these dopes not know that the Internet is there for everyone?

Really Jaq- calling out Gia's tweet, when your daughter is rife with embarrassing, immature, obnoxious tweets?  Pete needs to shut that ish down.


----------



## Gblb

cafecreme15 said:


> Jacqueline was at the reunion. Part I aired last night. If I hadn't watched how unstable and vindictive Jacq was all season long, I would have thought Teresa that crazy one at the reunion. She was accusing Jacqueline of all sorts of incredible things, including calling the government on her and Joe and setting her up.



I haven't watched the reunion and had stopped watching and only tuned in this season to see what the return of Teresa was about. Aren't Jac and Tre both simply crazy?  Tre just seems to hide her crazy better these days. Again, I haven't watched the reunion but if Tre is accusing jac of calling the government on her and Joe, isn't that insane?  Tre and joe honestly have no one to blame but themselves. They went through a very public bankruptcy that further brought attention upon themselves, which contributed to the government investigation. Some of the charges went back many years with falsified W2's and bad business dealings long before Jac and RHONJ. Tre cannot accept responsibility for her actions and is still blaming others. Tre had mentioned wanting to educate women about being involved in their marital finances; some of the charges can't be blamed on ignorance alone. Jac blindly defended Tre in the past, only when Jac questioned some discrepancies several years ago did things start falling apart between the two. It does appear that Tre wants her friends/family to defend her blindly and whomever her enemy must be theirs.  Jac needs to focus on her own family and their business lawsuit issues.  Jac definitely needs help, but so does Tre. This is a huge group of very dysfunctional people. Tre and jac both need to focus on themselves and the welfare of their young children; not parading them on national tv. The children and the women all need therapy and not from Siggy.  The housewives are just no longer fun to watch.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I think Jaq and Tre both need a rubber room.  Tre accusing Jaq of calling the feds on her is batshit cray cray.  Thats not how it works.


----------



## Carson123

Ok what is up with Jaq's flabby neck? I don't think it always looked like that, and the chocker wasn't doing her any favors


----------



## Ceeyahd

I think Jaq will be invited back. Per Andy on his Sirius radio show today. He said he hopes they're all back.  Tre seems ignorant and in denial.  Jaq is a different kind of crazy. Jaq is so resentful,  years ago when she called Tre out on her legal status,  on the show, was a cruel and mean thing to do... to a friend.  Tre is a dingbat.  She is accusing Jaq of rediculous actions, but if Jaq was talking about her during that investigative time frame she would seem suspect to Tre. Who knows what they all said beyond what was filmed, Tre's cousins are horrible family members to say what they did on camera when Tre went to prison.  I actually write them off as family too. I hope Tre and Mel stay close and nurture this friendship,  Tre needs to learn to be a friend to trust a friendship.


----------



## chaneljewel

Tre disgust me.  She can't take accountability for anything and still feels entitled to have anything she wants. She's vain and seeks attention.  I cannot stomach her. Melissa is nothing but Tre's puppet..."Yes Tre, No Tre."  Another crazy, ridiculous Housewife show.


----------



## purseinsanity

bagnshoofetish said:


> I think Jaq and Tre both need a rubber room.  Tre accusing Jaq of calling the feds on her is batshit cray cray.  Thats not how it works.


Teresa can't seem to ever acknowledge responsibility for anything.  Even if Jac or Caroline had called the Feds, if there was no wrongdoing, they wouldn't have gone to "camp".


----------



## swags

Teresa does not admit wrongdoing. Even when Danielle who has been cordial to her mentioned hurting her kids (and flipping a table and screaming at their mom was pretty bad) she couldn't say "that was terrible, I apologize." 
 Blaming Jac and Caroline was ridiculous. If anyone's to blame beside herself, its her husband. Putting themselves on a reality show did not help them at all and neither did all the flaunting of the house and their over the top parties and lifestyle. 
I think her and Melissa are better now (at this time anyway) because Teresa's husband has fallen out of favor with her parents and Melissa moved up a notch while Tre was away.

Jac is also in denial, I believe her financial woes piled up and she came back to keep money coming in since a popcorn company probably isn't going to cut it. She can call it a business bankruptcy all she wants, its still affecting her personal life.


----------



## Graw

Ceeyahd said:


> I think Jaq will be invited back. Per Andy on his Sirius radio show today. He said he hopes they're all back.  Tre seems ignorant and in denial.  Jaq is a different kind of crazy. Jaq is so resentful,  years ago when she called Tre out on her legal status,  on the show, was a cruel and mean thing to do... to a friend.  Tre is a dingbat.  She is accusing Jaq of rediculous actions, but if Jaq was talking about her during that investigative time frame she would seem suspect to Tre. Who knows what they all said beyond what was filmed, Tre's cousins are horrible family members to say what they did on camera when Tre went to prison.  I actually write them off as family too. I hope Tre and Mel stay close and nurture this friendship,  Tre needs to learn to be a friend to trust a friendship.



+1

I don't think Tre articulated her point well.  She knows she is guilty.  She is accusing Jaq of something ridiculous, but either way her and Juicy are guilty.   Tre had to get that off her chest.  I actually think Mel had a part in spreading rumors, by not calling the Feds.  Tre paid her restitution and served her time.  What more can anyone do?  A friend or someone trying to mend fences doesn't throw that in her face.  Jaq is cray and to Tre I'm her mind, who knows what a hurt and cray ex-friend will do? 

Millions of people watch you on a national highly rated and tabloid friendly tv show Tre.  The FBI has a department for celebrity and reality tv fraud, I'm joking, but they might consider this in the future.  As long as Tre stays humble she will be fine.  When people go low she needs to stay high.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

purseinsanity said:


> Teresa can't seem to ever acknowledge responsibility for anything.  Even if Jac or Caroline had called the Feds, if there was no wrongdoing, they wouldn't have gone to "camp".



How does one even call them?  Are they listed under "The Feds" in the phone book?  [emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> How does one even call them?  Are they listed under "The Feds" in the phone book?  [emoji23]


----------



## purseinsanity

bagnshoofetish said:


> How does one even call them?  Are they listed under "The Feds" in the phone book?  [emoji23]


Heeheehee!!


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> +1
> 
> I don't think Tre articulated her point well.  She knows she is guilty.  She is accusing Jaq of something ridiculous, but either way her and Juicy are guilty.   Tre had to get that off her chest.  I actually think Mel had a part in spreading rumors, by not calling the Feds.  Tre paid her restitution and served her time.  What more can anyone do?  A friend or someone trying to mend fences doesn't throw that in her face.  Jaq is cray and to Tre I'm her mind, who knows what a hurt and cray ex-friend will do?
> 
> Millions of people watch you on a national highly rated and tabloid friendly tv show Tre.  The FBI has a department for celebrity and reality tv fraud, I'm joking, but they might consider this in the future.  As long as Tre stays humble she will be fine.  When people go low she needs to stay high.


Did they really pay back all the money they owed?


----------



## Ceeyahd

bagnshoofetish said:


> How does one even call them?  Are they listed under "The Feds" in the phone book?  [emoji23]



Yes, they are.


----------



## Tropigal3

bagnshoofetish said:


> How does one even call them?  Are they listed under "The Feds" in the phone book?  [emoji23]


Nah, they probably Googled it.


----------



## rockhollow

I think Joe and Tre pissed a lot of people off and numerous people reported them - people on the show.
Tre was quite aggressive to quite a few of the ladies on the show, and said some very slanderous things about them, as well as lording over them how much better and richer she was. What better revenge than an anonymous call to the feds.
Danielle, Caroline, Jaq and daughter, even Melissa - I could see any ones of these doing it - maybe them all.


----------



## GoGlam

rockhollow said:


> I think Joe and Tre pissed a lot of people off and numerous people reported them - people on the show.
> Tre was quite aggressive to quite a few of the ladies on the show, and said some very slanderous things about them, as well as lording over them how much better and richer she was. What better revenge than an anonymous call to the feds.
> Danielle, Caroline, Jaq and daughter, even Melissa - I could see any ones of these doing it - maybe them all.



Investigators do gather tips from people and I think it is very likely Tre and Joe (more so Joe) bragged about how they got away with having so much illegally, giving their detractors reason to place calls. Jaq is a spiteful lunatic--wouldn't put it past her to do something like that, especially since she seemed particularly interested in the truth behind whether Teresa was really going to jail.


----------



## swags

I'm thinking people who were directly frauded by Joe and Tre would have reported it, even before season 1.  The bankruptcy was happening when Jac, Teresa and Caroline were still on good terms. Although I think Jacqueline is vindictive, I don't think Tre"s castmates would have wanted to cast any attention on their own shaky finances other.than possibly Danielle.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Investigators do gather tips from people and I think it is very likely Tre and Joe (more so Joe) bragged about how they got away with having so much illegally, giving their detractors reason to place calls. Jaq is a spiteful lunatic--wouldn't put it past her to do something like that, especially since she seemed particularly interested in the truth behind whether Teresa was really going to jail.


Well, if the G did not lie on their 1003 and later on their bankruptcy papers, Joe would not be in the clink right now.
Jaq would not have called the Feds, imo. Let's not forget the family's friendship with Kerik.
She might be nuts but I don't think that she is an informant.


----------



## Graw

bagnshoofetish said:


> How does one even call them?  Are they listed under "The Feds" in the phone book?  [emoji23]


Hahaha! 


rockhollow said:


> I think Joe and Tre pissed a lot of people off and numerous people reported them - people on the show.
> Tre was quite aggressive to quite a few of the ladies on the show, and said some very slanderous things about them, as well as lording over them how much better and richer she was. What better revenge than an anonymous call to the feds.
> Danielle, Caroline, Jaq and daughter, even Melissa - I could see any ones of these doing it - maybe them all.


  She had/has plenty enemies. 



GoGlam said:


> Investigators do gather tips from people and I think it is very likely Tre and Joe (more so Joe) bragged about how they got away with having so much illegally, giving their detractors reason to place calls. Jaq is a spiteful lunatic--wouldn't put it past her to do something like that, especially since she seemed particularly interested in the truth behind whether Teresa was really going to jail.


  In 15-20 years they will have a reunion or someone will have a tell all book to reveal who called the feds.


----------



## sunshinesash

chaneljewel said:


> Tre disgust me.  She can't take accountability for anything and still feels entitled to have anything she wants. She's vain and seeks attention.  I cannot stomach her. Melissa is nothing but Tre's puppet..."Yes Tre, No Tre."  Another crazy, ridiculous Housewife show.


Agreed. Melissa used to be so pretty before she got all of that PS. What a shame!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I honestly think Melissa is not that crazy about Teresa but is sucking it up and playing nice for the sake of her husband and kids (who love their cousins).  I also think Melissas baffled that Jaq can't figure that out.  I think the minute Tre realizes that she will go back to hating Melissa again.  Just watch.
Tre has no family since Joe is gone and shes on the outs with her cousins.  Now that shes losing friends too she needs her brother and knows she has to make nice with Melissa
to have access to him.  If Joe gets out early (and gets to stay in the country) Tre will no longer need them.


----------



## GoGlam

bagnshoofetish said:


> I honestly think Melissa is not that crazy about Teresa but is sucking it up and playing nice for the sake of her husband and kids (who love their cousins).  I also think Melissas baffled that Jaq can't figure that out.  I think the minute Tre realizes that she will go back to hating Melissa again.  Just watch.
> Tre has no family since Joe is gone and shes on the outs with her cousins.  Now that shes losing friends too she needs her brother and knows she has to make nice with Melissa
> to have access to him.  If Joe gets out early (and gets to stay in the country) Tre will no longer need them.



They have too much history of hating one another.  I personally think it's a combination of Melissa being a very hateful, manipulative person and Teresa being jealous that he had less time for her and that her family was no longer #1 for him.  Recipe for disaster.  Once I saw Melissa's sisters and their nature on TV I knew Melissa was a snake that enjoys the drama but I also can see Teresa threw too much gasoline on the fire.

In any case, if they continue to fake it to each other, their relationship could actually evolve to be a good, real one over time.


----------



## lulilu

GoGlam said:


> They have too much history of hating one another.  I personally think it's a combination of Melissa being a very hateful, manipulative person and Teresa being jealous that he had less time for her and that her family was no longer #1 for him.  Recipe for disaster.  Once I saw Melissa's sisters and their nature on TV I knew Melissa was a snake that enjoys the drama but I also can see Teresa threw too much gasoline on the fire.
> 
> In any case, if they continue to fake it to each other, their relationship could actually evolve to be a good, real one over time.



What's the old saying?  Fake it 'til you make it?


----------



## Graw

GoGlam said:


> They have too much history of hating one another.  I personally think it's a combination of Melissa being a very hateful, manipulative person and Teresa being jealous that he had less time for her and that her family was no longer #1 for him.  Recipe for disaster.  Once I saw Melissa's sisters and their nature on TV I knew Melissa was a snake that enjoys the drama but I also can see Teresa threw too much gasoline on the fire.
> 
> In any case, if they continue to fake it to each other, their relationship could actually evolve to be a good, real one over time.



Yes! This post needs to be highlighted as the root of their dissent.



lulilu said:


> What's the old saying?  Fake it 'til you make it?


  Yes!


----------



## missyb

As much as I think jac has mental issues Tre is just a a hole. She can't even speak proper English she makes herself look like a idiot. Her hair looks hideous.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jac's obsession with Tre & Her family is just disturbing, I mean who cares how many nose jobs Melissa has had???


----------



## Graw

At some point enough is enough.  They need time to heal.  Watching Tre at the end it is clear she has a soft spot for Jac and her family.  Chris and Jgorga know that, but right now is not the time for them.  I don't want Tre to be close to Jac because when she feels wronged she goes bonkers.  A real friend will never spill the beans: Juicy caught with a secretary, even if it is true, that is wrong.  Mels nose jobs, too silly.  Mels calling Jac to gossip about Tre ... Hmm, I had to rewind to get the full conversation/shouting match.  Clearly Chris and Jac know Mel has contributed to the deterioration of Tre and Jac, but the way in which Jac exposed the conversations she and Mel had was vile.   If Jac and Chris sat down with Juicy and Tre to discuss Mels calling to trade information gossip about Tre's legal troubles Tre would have considered what she was saying.  Either way going to jail for 11 1/2 months is a sore spot for Tre.  Jac knowing anything, participating in an investigation or providing information to Juicy's enemies is a too much for Tre to absorb.  Time will heal this wound.  Now it makes sense why Jac knew so much.  The people who cemented the case against Juicy were "mutual" friends of Jac and Chris.  I am sure Jac was milked for information without her knowledge.


----------



## Tivo

GoGlam said:


> They have too much history of hating one another.  I personally think it's a combination of Melissa being a very hateful, manipulative person and Teresa being jealous that he had less time for her and that her family was no longer #1 for him.  Recipe for disaster.  Once I saw Melissa's sisters and their nature on TV I knew Melissa was a snake that enjoys the drama but I also can see Teresa threw too much gasoline on the fire.
> 
> In any case, if they continue to fake it to each other, their relationship could actually evolve to be a good, real one over time.


This is so spot on!


----------



## swags

That was a terrible reunion. They can't wait to dig up the dirt on each other, say horrible things and then hug at the end.  Yes Melissa and Tre said bad things about each other, they were on bad terms.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm still not a fan of Tre.  She's an evil person who accepts NO responsibility for anything that goes wrong in her life.   She always blames someone else.  I don't know if it's just me but Tre looks terrible.  I used to think she was a prettier woman...maybe it's all the makeup and ridiculous hair extensions.  Her eyes look strange too.  I really feel badly for her daughters because, unfortunately, they will be a product of Tre's deceptive, bad behavior.  Hopefully her daughters will pick up better grammar and vocabulary skills.   Either Tre went to a terrible school, or she did nothing to learn while in school.  I just wish she'd never open her mouth.  There's no way she has written her books without major help!
I don't know what to think of Melissa.  I really don't think she and Tre are besties.  They're getting along, but it's only because of Tre's brother.  
This show is such a disappointment.  It's a mess!...not a good one either.


----------



## purseinsanity

bagnshoofetish said:


> I honestly think Melissa is not that crazy about Teresa but is sucking it up and playing nice for the sake of her husband and kids (who love their cousins).  I also think Melissas baffled that Jaq can't figure that out.  I think the minute Tre realizes that she will go back to hating Melissa again.  Just watch.
> Tre has no family since Joe is gone and shes on the outs with her cousins.  Now that shes losing friends too she needs her brother and knows she has to make nice with Melissa
> to have access to him.  If Joe gets out early (and gets to stay in the country) Tre will no longer need them.


Brilliant.

Side note, it drove me nuts how Tre kept saying such rude comments about Jaq's appearance (not that I'm a fan, I just found it rude).  That led me to look at Tre critically.  Her hairline seems to have crept back down to her Planet of the Apes days.


----------



## purseinsanity

chaneljewel said:


> I'm still not a fan of Tre.  She's an evil person who accepts NO responsibility for anything that goes wrong in her life.   She always blames someone else.  I don't know if it's just me but Tre looks terrible.  I used to think she was a prettier woman...maybe it's all the makeup and ridiculous hair extensions.  Her eyes look strange too.  I really feel badly for her daughters because, unfortunately, they will be a product of Tre's deceptive, bad behavior.  Hopefully her daughters will pick up better grammar and vocabulary skills.   Either Tre went to a terrible school, or she did nothing to learn while in school.  I just wish she'd never open her mouth.  *There's no way she has written her books without major help*!
> I don't know what to think of Melissa.  I really don't think she and Tre are besties.  They're getting along, but it's only because of Tre's brother.
> This show is such a disappointment.  It's a mess!...not a good one either.


LOL you mean a cookbook shouldn't say "ingredientses"??


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Graw said:


> ...I am sure Jac was milked for information without her knowledge.



Most likely.  Its not like she could lie either because then she could be guilty of obstruction, lying to a federal agent, etc.  Slippery slope.

I think its telling that Tre used the words "you set me up".  To me that smacks of her knowing her and Juicy were being shady or there would have been nothing to be "set up" for.


----------



## Graw

Teresa and Joe Giudice's former home is officially history ... actually it's really just dust now.

The pad that was once featured on 'RHNJ' has been demolished, just as the new owners promised it would be. It came down Friday and the next step is to sell the lot, we're told.

As we first told you, the new owners -- who want to remain anonymous -- made out when the Giudices went belly-up ... snatching up the pad in August for $127k.

Joe and Teresa bought it for $347k in 2005 but lost it to foreclosure during all their legal problems.

Buh-bye to the bad juju?

http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## GoGlam

What? You're telling me Teresa's home went for 127k? That's insane... I'm sure it was worth WAY more than that.  are they talking about another one of their houses?

Edit: I clicked on the link and it looks like their vacation home.


----------



## Michele26

That's their vacation home at the Jersey shore.


----------



## Graw

GoGlam said:


> What? You're telling me Teresa's home went for 127k? That's insane... I'm sure it was worth WAY more than that.  are they talking about another one of their houses?
> 
> Edit: I clicked on the link and it looks like their vacation home.



Yes, that is still a steal for their vacation home.


----------



## Michele26

Graw said:


> Yes, that is still a steal for their vacation home.



The buyers knocked it down, & now they can build a new home & sell it for 500 something thousand.


----------



## missyb

Graw said:


> Yes, that is still a steal for their vacation home.



Where it was wasn't in a great location


----------



## cafecreme15

http://allthingsrh.com/andy-cohen-confirms-danielle-staub-talks-return-rhonj-season-8/

Kind of hoping this is true now that Danielle and Teresa are yoga buds.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't blame them for demoing that vacation home. Let's be real not a bloody thing under the sun could save that monstrosity of a vacation home. I'm sure whatever they build will be a million times better.

OMG if Danielle comes back I will watch again. Girl knows how to bring the crazy! Plus I can't wait to see what she looks like, botox, lip plumpers, extensions. I wonder if her daughters will also be on I'm assuming that they are both adults now.


----------



## Graw

Teresa Giudice's paychecks are going to be a little fatter now, because she's completely paid up the six-figure tab that was part of her sentence for fraud charges.

Teresa's wages will no longer be garnished to fulfill the $414,588 restitution ordered by the court in 2014 ... according to new docs. The prosecutor's already notified the court she's all square.

The '*Real Housewives of New Jersey*' star's not completely off the hook. She's still on supervised release for about a year, plus she should consider saving some of her disposable income for* the tax man*.

http://www.tmz.com/2017/02/09/teresa-giudice-restitution-paid/


----------



## cafecreme15

It's official...Danielle is coming back for next season!


----------



## Graw

Lets hope Tre and Mels relationship can weather the storm.


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> It's official...Danielle is coming back for next season!



Oh boy! I know there may be some happy to hear this, but to me she came across as nearly sociopathic... We will see what role she decides to play this time around!


----------



## DrLee

I hope she's taking Jac's place. I can't take anymore of her whining about Tre not wanting to be friends.


----------



## pursegrl12

DrLee said:


> I hope she's taking Jac's place. I can't take anymore of her whining about Tre not wanting to be friends.



 Roger that!!!!!


----------



## horse17

Graw said:


> Yes, that is still a steal for their vacation home.


Seriously?.....Is that home on the ocean?...its squeezed in between the other homes....the interior looks awful


----------



## Graw

127k for a studio apartment down the NJ shore is amazing.  Even if it were a parking lot for 127k it would be a steal.  When I watch couples buy homes on hgtv I am amazed at how much we pay for real estate in CA, NYC/NJ.


----------



## ShoreGrl

horse17 said:


> Seriously?.....Is that home on the ocean?...its squeezed in between the other homes....the interior looks awful


It's about a 5-10 minute car ride from the ocean. It's on the mainland. Prime property is across the bridge on Long Beach Island. Her vacation home was located on a lagoon pretty far inland, it was about an hour boat ride to get to the bay.


----------



## coutureinatl

Lauren Manzo Scalia had her baby, a girl named Marchesa Anna Scalia (nickname “Markie”)
http://people.com/tv/lauren-manzo-scalia-welcomes-baby-girl/


----------



## lulilu

I read that Jaclyn is not returning this season.  She apparently tweeted about it.


----------



## cjy

lulilu said:


> I read that Jaclyn is not returning this season.  She apparently tweeted about it.



Thank goodness!


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> I read that Jaclyn is not returning this season.  She apparently tweeted about it.


Good


----------



## DrLee

lulilu said:


> I read that Jaclyn is not returning this season.  She apparently tweeted about it.



Thank you, Bravo Gods.


----------



## Rouge H

Terrible news for Theresa....her mother has passed so sorry❤
http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...e-mother-dies-lonely-life-joe-giudice-prison/


----------



## swags

Rouge H said:


> Terrible news for Theresa....her mother has passed so sorry❤
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...e-mother-dies-lonely-life-joe-giudice-prison/


I am sad for the family. I felt bad for the parents of Teresa and Joe Giudice, their adult children facing prison. Teresa's dad has looked frail for a long time now, sad for him losing his wife.


----------



## Coco.lover

Catching up this season and Jacqueline is  horrible


----------



## cjy

Very sorry for the loss of their mother. That is a terrible pain as I well know.


----------



## simone72

Poor Teresa her mom passing so young (66) and Joe in jail must not be easy! No matter what wrong she did i can't imagine the struggle right now!


----------



## cafecreme15

simone72 said:


> Poor Teresa her mom passing so young (66) and Joe in jail must not be easy! No matter what wrong she did i can't imagine the struggle right now!


I feel so terrible for her. By the looks of my Instagram feed, she was up all night long posting pictures of her mother.


----------



## swags

Kim D
http://www.tmz.com/2017/03/19/rhonj-kim-depaola-double-murder-car-friend-son/


----------



## cafecreme15

swags said:


> Kim D
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/03/19/rhonj-kim-depaola-double-murder-car-friend-son/


Jesus.


----------



## Graw

No words, so sad. 


swags said:


> Kim D
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/03/19/rhonj-kim-depaola-double-murder-car-friend-son/



*"Real Housewives of New Jersey" *star Kim DePaola's car is at the center of a double murder in New Jersey -- and her son's friend could be one of the victims ... TMZ has learned.

Two badly burned bodies were found in the 'RHONJ' star's torched car Friday -- both had reportedly been shot in the head ... execution style.

We've learned Kim's son, Chris, was the one who regularly drove the car. We're told a friend drove Chris to the airport  last Wednesday, and was in possession of the car while Chris was out of town.

Our sources say the friend was not supposed to drive the car around town ... rather, Chris told him to take it back to his house and leave it.  Apparently that didn't happen.

Family sources say Chris has not been able to reach the friend and is extremely worried.

Later Friday, police in Paterson responded to a call that shots had been fired on East 28th street ... when cops arrived, the car was fully engulfed in flames and the bodies burned beyond recognition.


----------



## beantownSugar

*Former Real Housewives of New Jersey star Dina Manzo and her millionaire boyfriend were beaten and bound during a home invasion at their New Jersey townhouse, PEOPLE confirms.*

“Dina and David are obviously shaken up from the traumatic and violent home invasion and robbery,” their attorney, Andrew B. Brettler, tells PEOPLE.

Manzo, 45, and David Cantin, 37, returned home just before 11 p.m. Saturday to the townhouse they share in Holmdel and found two assailants inside, who rushed at them as they opened the door, according to the Monmouth County Prosecutor’s Office.

One of the assailants hit Cantin several times with a baseball bat, while the other punched Manzo “multiple times,” according to a release from the prosecutor’s office.

The thieves tied up the couple before making off with personal belongings such as cash and jewelry, the release states.

Cantin was able to free himself and call police, the release states. Holmdel police and detectives with the prosecutor’s office arrived on the scene.

The two were taken to a local hospital. Cantin suffered “significant” injuries to his face, including a broken nose, according to the prosecutor’s office. Manzo was treated for facial injuries. They were both treated and released, according to the prosecutor’s office.

Police are continuing to look for suspects.

Neither Manzo nor Cantin responded to calls for comment.

The couple, who started dating in 2015, had attended a First Communion party for fellow former _RHONJ _star Teresa Giudice’s daughter, Audriana, 7, earlier that night.

“No one should ever have to go through what they did,” Brettler says. “They are grateful to law enforcement and the other emergency responders and appreciate everyone’s concern and well-wishes.”

Source


----------



## Graw

Scary, glad they are alive.


----------



## Graw

According to his wikipedia, he does extensive charity work after being diagnosed with Cancer, I'd love to see him on the show, but he may be too positive.  BRAVO won't allow it unless ... he is connected...


----------



## Michele26

Dina lives in Holmdel!? I have to give my BFF a call to see if she knows where?


----------



## cafecreme15

Wow this is so scary! Glad they are okay.


----------



## cdtracing

Wow!! What a terrible tramatic thing to go through! Glad to hear there were no serious injuries & they're ok.


----------



## DiorT

Dina Manzo‘s daughter is coming to her terrified mother’s defense after the brutal home invasion left the _Real Housewives of New Jersey_ alum beaten and bound on Saturday.

*Lexi Ioannou*, 20, stood up to her mom’s former costar *Jim Marchese*, who claimed that the reality star victim and her millionaire boyfriend *David Cantin* were attacked because “nothing good ever comes of out _RHONJ_” and “in the end the devil comes for his dues.”
“You are a filthy human being,” Ioannou slammed Marchese, who left the series with wife Amber in 2015. “Grow a heart and have some compassion. Keep your arrogance to yourself.”

PHOTOS: Dina Manzo’s Daughter Lexi’s Graduation Party Photos

15 May



JamesMarchese MPA JD 

✔ @JLMarchese111
See my love @AmberNMarchese nothing good ever comes of #RHONJ as I said that show is #evil and in the end the devil comes for his dues... https://twitter.com/PageSix/status/864180350620184576 …


 Follow


Lexi Ioannou @boho_chicken
@JLMarchese111 @AmberNMarchese You are a filthy human-being. Grow a heart & have some compassion. Keep your arrogance to yourself.


Marchese’s wife stepped in back up her outspoken husband in the Twitter war.

“Lexi, Jim was referring to RHONJ being EVIL in [an] original tweet. A better approach [would] have been [to] ask meaning before viciously attacking him,” she said.


----------



## cafecreme15

DiorT said:


> Dina Manzo‘s daughter is coming to her terrified mother’s defense after the brutal home invasion left the _Real Housewives of New Jersey_ alum beaten and bound on Saturday.
> 
> *Lexi Ioannou*, 20, stood up to her mom’s former costar *Jim Marchese*, who claimed that the reality star victim and her millionaire boyfriend *David Cantin* were attacked because “nothing good ever comes of out _RHONJ_” and “in the end the devil comes for his dues.”
> “You are a filthy human being,” Ioannou slammed Marchese, who left the series with wife Amber in 2015. “Grow a heart and have some compassion. Keep your arrogance to yourself.”
> 
> PHOTOS: Dina Manzo’s Daughter Lexi’s Graduation Party Photos
> 
> 15 May
> 
> 
> 
> JamesMarchese MPA JD
> 
> [emoji818] @JLMarchese111
> See my love @AmberNMarchese nothing good ever comes of #RHONJ as I said that show is #evil and in the end the devil comes for his dues... https://twitter.com/PageSix/status/864180350620184576 …
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> 
> Lexi Ioannou @boho_chicken
> @JLMarchese111 @AmberNMarchese You are a filthy human-being. Grow a heart & have some compassion. Keep your arrogance to yourself.
> 
> 
> Marchese’s wife stepped in back up her outspoken husband in the Twitter war.
> 
> “Lexi, Jim was referring to RHONJ being EVIL in [an] original tweet. A better approach [would] have been [to] ask meaning before viciously attacking him,” she said.



Yes Lexi [emoji1376][emoji1376] and please, you'd have to be as dumb as a rock to not know what Jim was referring to....and suddenly everything Amber has ever said or done makes sense [emoji23] either that or this woman has a serious case of Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## lvly808

Jim is so vile. If they would have asked him back on the show he would be there in a heartbeat. Attention who're that he is.


----------



## cafecreme15

lvly808 said:


> Jim is so vile. If they would have asked him back on the show he would be there in a heartbeat. Attention who're that he is.



I think Jim might be the most disgusting low life ever to appear on a Real Housewives show. And that says A LOT.


----------



## cjy

Good for Lexi. Jim is trash.


----------



## Graw

Tre's opened an Italian restaurant.


----------



## Graw

*We’re Back Together’! Teresa Giudice and Joe Gorga Just Opened Up a Restaurant.*

*Gorga’s Homemade Pasta & Pizza, owned and operated by RHONJ‘s Joe Gorga with help from his wife, Melissa Gorga, and sister, Teresa Giudice, is officially opening its doors to the public in East Hanover, New Jersey on Friday. The project is a tribute to Joe and Teresa’s mother, Antonia, who passed away in March.*

*“My mother loved to cook; it was like her drug,” Joe told PEOPLE at the private opening party on Thursday night. “I always told her I was gonna open up a restaurant for her. Then I got busy. While I signed a contract on this place we lost her. So this is for her.”*

*“We wanted to share her recipes with the world,” Teresa added. “I always would say, ‘Mom, everyone has to try your food!’ because that’s how I learned to cook.”*

*The menu is made up of standard Italian staples—many of which came from Teresa’s cookbook, Fabulicious—and a variety of specialty dishes named after themselves and their children, like Audriana’s Rock Shrimp Arrabiata, Milania’s Pesce del Giorno and Antonia’s Chicken Francese. The walls of the small space are lined with black-and-white family portraits.*

*




*
*GORGA'S*
*



*
*Though the trio went through a phase of explosive family drama and estrangement, they have since buried the hatchet following Teresa’s 11-month stint in jail—and this business has only made them closer.*

*



*
*FROM PEN: Andy Cohen’s Pick For The Most Absurd ‘Real Housewives’ Business Ever*




*Andy Cohen’s Pick For The Most Absurd 'Real Housewives’ Business Ever*
*The Bravo host plays a 'Housewives'-themed round of Plead the Fifth*

*“I think any time you’re working with family, you spend so much more time together—sometimes that can be good or bad, but thank God we’re doing good,” Melissa says. Adds Joe: “My sister and I were at each other’s throats for a while, but we’re back together, and now we’re gonna stay together.”*

*In addition to the restaurant, they are also selling jars of pasta sauce, which come in three flavors: marinara, vodka, and garlic oil, and are available for order online.*

people.com


----------



## GoGlam

I can't with these people. Their menu has some typos. It's P.E.I. mussels not "P.I.E." ...and "Chiabatta?"  They just never seem to actually know what they're doing.


----------



## Graw




----------



## pixiejenna

I'm annoyed by how they are using everyone's name as a part of the dish name. I think Tree should stick to what she knows, flipping tables [emoji14]


----------



## bagsforme

GoGlam said:


> I can't with these people. Their menu has some typos. It's P.E.I. mussels not "P.I.E." ...and "Chiabatta?"  They just never seem to actually know what they're doing.


Oh now thats funny.  Tree must have made up the menu.


----------



## Graw

It truly makes you wonder.


----------



## sgj99

does Melissa still have her clothing store or did that go belly up, along with everyone else's businesses?


----------



## BellaCC

I've only had pizza from their new restaurant and it is horrible! Not sure if I would waste my money trying anything else.


----------



## Graw

I haven't heard anything about melissa, but I don't follow her.  We should take a tpf trip there.


----------



## ck2802

sgj99 said:


> does Melissa still have her clothing store or did that go belly up, along with everyone else's businesses?


Yes it's still going.  Something happened with her business partner & she left.  I believe Melissa now owns the store by herself.


----------



## Graw

They didn't mesh well on the show.


----------



## missyb

Just watching the reunion for the first time guess I missed it before. It's scary how stupid Theresa is. It seems she barely graduated grammar school.


----------



## pixiejenna

Danielle is back and a new cast member.  DaDanielle is back to be Tree's arch enemy lol.


----------



## cafecreme15

pixiejenna said:


> Danielle is back and a new cast member.  DaDanielle is back to be Tree's arch enemy lol.



In some sort of trust I think Danielle is meant to be Teresa's friend now! It seems the reconnected off camera through yoga or something and now they are friendly.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I also read that Danielle will be friends with Tre this season. I wonder if the two of them will be going after the SIL.


----------



## meluvs2shop

This franchise seems to be the most scripted to me. Or maybe they are just that bat sh*t crazy. 

I know all the RHW shows have moments where I'm like, yeah, no. That sounds like a fake story but NJ...always has my one eyebrow up.


----------



## Ceeyahd

http://www.nj.com/entertainment/ind...wives_stars_business_files_for_bankruptc.html

Jacqueline Laurita was so shady and cruel to Teresa. SMH


----------



## swags

Ceeyahd said:


> http://www.nj.com/entertainment/ind...wives_stars_business_files_for_bankruptc.html
> 
> Jacqueline Laurita was so shady and cruel to Teresa. SMH


Yes she was. I remember her screaming "Criminal" in her crazy voice then dismissing her own financial bankruptcy as "business". Fraud is fraud Jackie!


----------



## Tropigal3

swags said:


> Yes she was. I remember her screaming "Criminal" in her crazy voice then dismissing her own financial bankruptcy as "business". Fraud is fraud Jackie!



Karma

She used to be the nice one and she sure turned unstable.


----------



## Prufrock613

I don't even want to watch a franchise that celebrates known business grifters, but then has another come in and use prison/legal troubles against the other?!? Jaq knew her kettle was about to let off its whistle, but she continued on her crap about jail etc.  Tre was in the wrong (big time ) she did pay off her creditors and served time.  I just wish Jaq would be a "friend" this season to flip the tables on her own crap.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Prufrock613 said:


> I don't even want to watch a franchise that celebrates known business grifters, but then has another come in and use prison/legal troubles against the other?!? Jaq knew her kettle was about to let off its whistle, but she continued on her crap about jail etc.  Tre was in the wrong (big time ) she did pay off her creditors and served time.  I just wish Jaq would be a "friend" this season to flip the tables on her own crap.



Totally agree


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love how Tre is trying to push this new image of Love and light with a splash of Yoga on us.  But the truth will always come to head...  
Also cringed watching that bit with Joe.  he has ZERO respect for Tre and she tries to blame it on his drinking or impending prison time.  Girl naw!  He's been like that since day one.  Even the oldest daughter sees it!


----------



## Nahreen

Sorry but Tre and Her hubby are not honest people as much as they will try to justify their behaviour.


----------



## Tivo

If Jacqueline doesn't come on this season I hope Bravo skewers her @$$ on the show anyway.


----------



## DiorT

Anyone watch the premire last night?
Siggy is way too much....its going to be a long season if she is going to act like this.  Trying waaaaaay too hard this season.  Someone must have told her to step it up.


----------



## luckylove

DiorT said:


> Anyone watch the premire last night?
> Siggy is way too much....its going to be a long season if she is going to act like this.  Trying waaaaaay too hard this season.  Someone must have told her to step it up.



I did not watch the premiere, but I remember hearing she was kind of dissed for being boring and a bad fit by a tv host who claims to be friends with Siggy. The tv host felt it wasn't the right venue for Siggy, so perhaps Siggy heard she was criticized on national tv?


----------



## lulilu

Siggy was awful.  Constant shriek.  I had to turn down the tv.

Danielle is just too much for me.  All of these women are so despicable, but she takes the cake.  Her reported crimes are far worse that Tre's white collar fraud.  Bravo has stooped way too low here.

I am out.


----------



## KM7029

So excited to watch the premiere, will probably do so tonight!  I love NJ, they are my favorites, tied with Bev Hills!


----------



## cafecreme15

Thank god this series is back! A good alternative to the train wreck that is Orange County. It makes me so happy to see Teresa and Melissa getting along, especially in the devastating wake of losing Teresa and Joe's mother. Those scenes really pulled at my heart strings. 

Siggy is way too much and trying way too hard. Also, her seems pretty obtuse to how controlling her marriage is for someone who is supposedly a relationship "expert." I mean, her husband TELLING her to scale back her two or three commitments a week? Made my skin crawl. And then Siggy has the gall to blast Teresa and Melissa for acting immature and ridiculous in a restaurant after they threw the cake, when she made the ear drums of everyone who was in a 10 mile radius of NY Prime bleed with her screeching and yelling?

All in all, more entertaining and funny moments in this one episode than the entire season of Orange County.


----------



## swags

I'm already over Siggy. I guess she picked the obnoxious card this season. 
I felt bad for Tre and her family, her poor dad. It irritates me the way Gia acts and the looks she gives her mom. 
I don't know how I feel about Danielle. I feel much differently about Jac and Caroline since the first 2 seasons when they didn't like her. I only wish they could show Jacqueline watching Danielle on the show lol


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Siggy was unbearable in the season premiere, so annoying! Melissa very fake when the cameras are around and a total #poser


----------



## lulilu

From promos they were running before the premier, Siggy continues to overact -- they show her screaming about the cake and then lying on the floor kicking her feet about it.  wtf?


----------



## DrLee

I had to fast forward through all of Siggy’s individual scenes. She’s so annoying. Delores is boring, so I fast forwarded her too. The “Coming up this season” clips looked interesting though.


----------



## Bentley1

I feel like Siggy is on something, I really believe she's popping pills or coke'd up, something is not right about that woman, she's a loon. 
So far this season sucks, it's taking me time to warm up to everyone not a fan of any of these people. Melissa is fake, even her kids don't seem to like her saying she's mean and they don't miss her. I totally believe she's a narcissistic type parent when the cameras are off, she's self centered and a phony. Teresa is fine for now, but her story is just depressing to me. Delores is a snooze fest and we'll see about Danielle.


----------



## rockhollow

Just watched the season premiere.
Like everyone here, really not liking anything about Siggy. I thought she was trying too hard last season, and this season she is just down right crazy and over the top. If she thinks that all this yelling and being way to dramatic is going to make her more interesting to the show, she's got it wrong.
I sure wouldn't want to be seen in public with her.
Her husband looked like he was not happy with her crazy antics.
 I really can't see how she's a relationship expert, as she keeps trying to tell us, looks like she doesn't even have much of a relationship herself.
And having a talk and trying to flog her book at a spa is pretty small, I doubt that was a paying gig, just a opportunity to sell her book. Maybe that's why the husband wants her to scale back, she's not making a wage.

We'll have to see what it's going to be like having Danielle back. She looks like she's going to be an ally to Tre and Melissa, so she'll be causing drama with the other ladies.

Back to Siggy. She looked foolish being upset with Tre and Melissa throwing the cake around after her earlier behaviour at the restaurant this night before. The birthday dinner looked like it was in a private area without other guests around. And didn't she throw her red wine on the table before the cake came out?


----------



## Prufrock613

Please don't let this series turn this into cake-gate...like stripper-gate, book-gate or any other nonsense that continues until the reunion.  Enough with this nonsense.


----------



## Tivo

I think Siggy decided to go “all in” this season for the spotlight and the fame.


----------



## Bentley1

Oh and how about Siggy proclaiming she's the most talented person in the world, with a straight face! The crazy woman was dead serious, she has delusions of grandeur on top of being a narcissist.


----------



## lulilu

Tivo said:


> I think Siggy decided to go “all in” this season for the spotlight and the fame.



She went about it in a very misguided way.  Shrieking at the top of your lungs in every situation does not equal drama.  Just insanity.


----------



## cdtracing

I watched the season premiere & Siggy is coming on like a hurricane!!  She's loud & obnoxious!  If I had been in that restaurant when all that yelling & cake throwing went down, I would have left.  I go to restaurants like this to have an enjoyable meal.  If I want to hear screamin & see a fight, I'll go to a dive bar.


----------



## TNgypsy

DiorT said:


> Anyone watch the premire last night?
> Siggy is way too much....its going to be a long season if she is going to act like this.  Trying waaaaaay too hard this season.  Someone must have told her to step it up.



I caught up on the premier last night on DVR. Siggy's behavior was truly cringe worthy. I fast forwarded through her and Dorothy's scenes. 
(Dorothy seems like a nice lady but she just doesn't interest me for some reason). I love RHONJ but I'm not sure I can stand watching Siggy being so over the top all season. Thank Goodness for the FFW button on DVR.


----------



## Tropigal3

That cake throwing was embarrassing.  I wonder how Melissa and Teresa would feel if they ordered a special cake for someone and that person used it in a food fight before anyone even got a chance to taste it.  Ugh.


----------



## Florasun

Danielle's eyebrows, tho.


----------



## cdtracing

Tropigal3 said:


> That cake throwing was embarrassing.  I wonder how Melissa and Teresa would feel if they ordered a special cake for someone and that person used it in a food fight before anyone even got a chance to taste it.  Ugh.



To some extent, I can understand feeling disrespected about the cake.  If I had gone to the trouble &  expense of having a special cake ordered for someone's birthday & that person &  their SNL started a food fight with it, I would have been angry.  But, then again, I don't hang out with women who engage in food fights.  I also wouldn't be screaming & scheeching like a banshee either.  It's done & they should sit down like adults & discuss the hurt feeling but this is RHNJ so we know that won't happen.  I'm sure this was all orchestrated by the show for over the top drama & that's exactly what they'll get.  I'm sure the show paid for the cake as well.


----------



## Bentley1

The cake thing was overly dramatic, immature, etc but how is that any different from how Siggy was behaving the entire episode? They're trying to make a splash just as much as Siggy, she can yell and scream & be the most obnoxious housewife on the series for attention, but is offended when the others behave just as rudely & dramatically as her? Have several, Siggy.


----------



## cdtracing

Bentley1 said:


> The cake thing was overly dramatic, immature, etc but how is that any different from how Siggy was behaving the entire episode? They're trying to make a splash just as much as Siggy, she can yell and scream & be the most obnoxious housewife on the series for attention, but is offended when the others behave just as rudely & dramatically as her? Have several, Siggy.


I imagine Siggy, with her over the top, obnoxious behavior will soon clash with Danielle.  Mix crazy with more crazy & you wind up with insanity.


----------



## Bentley1

cdtracing said:


> I imagine Siggy, with her over the top, obnoxious behavior will soon clash with Danielle.  Mix crazy with more crazy & you wind up with insanity.


Oh yeah, just wait for it. And Siggy being a full blown narcissist doesn't like being one upped in any scene, she's not about to let Danielle steal her thunder and we'll see them clash soon enough.


----------



## Tropigal3

cdtracing said:


> To some extent, I can understand feeling disrespected about the cake.  If I had gone to the trouble &  expense of having a special cake ordered for someone's birthday & that person &  their SNL started a food fight with it, I would have been angry.  But, then again, I don't hang out with women who engage in food fights.  I also wouldn't be screaming & scheeching like a banshee either.  It's done & they should sit down like adults & discuss the hurt feeling but this is RHNJ so we know that won't happen.  I'm sure this was all orchestrated by the show for over the top drama & that's exactly what they'll get.  I'm sure the show paid for the cake as well.



Yes I do keep in mind that most of the drama is BS.  I just wish they'd stop directing these "reality" shows.  Some of it is overly ridiculous and just plain stupid, lol.


----------



## TC1

I noticed that when they first got to the restaurant they showed other patrons in the background. When the cake throwing started and Melissa was running around shrieking..they were the only ones in the shot. These scripted scenes are getting so ridiculous.
Agree 100% with the poster who stated "please don't let this become cake-gate"


----------



## sgj99

and so it has.  now we have NJ's "cake-gate."  how moronic.


----------



## chaneljewel

The cake smashing was ridiculous.  Come on...who wants to watch grown women grind cake into each other's face??  And to destroy such a beautiful cake was sad to see.  
Yikes on Danielle!!  She looks scary, scary with that dyed black hair and whatever she did to her face!   Oh, my!!   Crazy , crazy will eventually come out when she clashes with Siggy.  It's inevitable.


----------



## lulilu

I never got the cake smash at some weddings either.  Why?  Ruins a good cake, and possibly nice clothing.

Pretty much dislike all of them.


----------



## TC1

Siggy must have been told to ramp up her story line or she was out. She's a totally different person this season....and not in a good way. I can't handle her yelling


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bentley1 said:


> Oh and how about Siggy proclaiming she's the most talented person in the world, with a straight face! The crazy woman was dead serious, she has *delusions of grandeur on top of being a narcissist.*


Indeed! Not to mention the millions of pictures of just her self hanging in the the hallway of her Boca vacation home - I mean who does that??


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TC1 said:


> Siggy must have been told to ramp up her story line or she was out. She's a totally different person this season....and not in a good way. *I can't handle her yelling*


Or her crying! she has cried in almost every scene since the series started! Well done with the pig tail lady calling her Soggy instead of Siggy!


----------



## Nahreen

I would love seeing Danielle getting crazy at Theresa.


----------



## Tropigal3

Nahreen said:


> I would love seeing Danielle getting crazy at Theresa.


Oh I bet it'll come eventually.  

The cake thing, Siggy is making it a bigger deal than necessary.  And to do it during dinner?  Stupid.  This is WAY too over produced and dramatized.  

And that blond going against Siggy that way.  Wow, nice way to treat a friend who brought you into the group.  There's a nicer way to have told Siggy she was being a bit dramatic over the cake.


----------



## sgj99

Tropigal3 said:


> Oh I bet it'll come eventually.
> 
> *The cake thing, Siggy is making it a bigger deal than necessary.  And to do it during dinner?  Stupid.  This is WAY too over produced and dramatized.  *
> 
> And that blond going against Siggy that way.  Wow, nice way to treat a friend who brought you into the group.  There's a nicer way to have told Siggy she was being a bit dramatic over the cake.



exactly!  too much made out of Teresa and Melissa acting childish.


----------



## Tropigal3

sgj99 said:


> exactly!  too much made out of Teresa and Melissa acting childish.


Not sure if this was sarcasm, of course they were behaving childishly.  But better if Siggy brought it up at another time instead the start of hosting a dinner.  But as mentioned in my earlier post, all this drama is ridiculously fake.  This is production going overboard.

On the other hand...I guess it gives viewers something to talk about.


----------



## sgj99

Tropigal3 said:


> Not sure if this was sarcasm, of course they were behaving childishly.  But better if Siggy brought it up at another time instead the start of hosting a dinner.  But as mentioned in my earlier post, all this drama is ridiculously fake.  This is production going overboard.
> 
> On the other hand...I guess it gives viewers something to talk about.



i am agreeing with you.  the whole cake thing is stupid:  Melissa and Teresa shouldn't have acted like children and Siggy should have brought it up at a different time as well as not make it such a big deal.  

Siggy is on my last nerve, ever since she entered that steakhouse in Boca proclaiming that those were her people and acting like a prima donna.  and the nail was her announcement that she is the most talented person on the planet.


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> Siggy must have been told to ramp up her story line or she was out. She's a totally different person this season....and not in a good way. I can't handle her yelling



She was also called out ( by a tv talk show host) on national tv for being boring and a bad fit for the show... Not good PR for Siggy and I am sure producers took notice.


----------



## swags

Siggy is channeling her inner Jacqueline this year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I always giggle when Tre says "while I was away"... away to me, is like being on vacation.  Bish, you weren't on vacation you were in PRISON!  call it what it is!


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> I always giggle when Tre says "while I was away"... away to me, is like being on vacation.  Bish, you weren't on vacation you were in PRISON!  call it what it is!


That always makes me giggle a bit.  She's still in denial I guess.



luckylove said:


> She was also called out ( by a tv talk show host) on national tv for being boring and a bad fit for the show... Not good PR for Siggy and I am sure producers took notice.



It figures.  Eventually they all get called out if they're not dramatic enough.  It seems like most of them are all nice and calm in the beginning...then they get the "or else" speech and bam!  Drama and BS.  Of course the blond in ponytails (which looks ridiculous on her) is feisty and bi*chy from the get go.  Guess they will be keeping her on.  

It'll be interesting to see what will set off the Danielle and Teresa war.


----------



## rockhollow

Siggy has become unbearable, shouting and then crying. And so full of herself, she was just mad that they didn't fawn all over her about the cake. I''m sure she really thinks she's better than the other ladies, and is there to save them from themselves. And then when she doesn't get her way, out come the tears. I think that's her MO - talk louder and faster than anyone else to get your point across and if that doesn't work, bring on the tears.
I laughed at them calling her Soggy Flicker.
Everyone is growing tired of her, except Delores, who wouldn't have anything going if it wasn't Siggy's wingman.

I think she never was Tre's friend. She in thick with Caroline and Jaq. Tre might have known her a long time, but I don't think any friend. 
So that only leaves her Siggy to film with.

I'm kind of liking the new addition, Margret. That hair is hard to take, but she's coming out likeable. Not bowing down to Siggy is a start. How foolish of Siggy to try and say that because she introduced Margret to the group, that means Margret must support anything she says - no way Sister, don't jump on that crazy train!
The wreath ceremony was very sweet and kind, she could see that Tre was really grieving over the loss of her mom.


----------



## Tropigal3

rockhollow said:


> I'm kind of liking the new addition, Margret. That hair is hard to take, but she's coming out likeable. Not bowing down to Siggy is a start. *How foolish of Siggy to try and say that because she introduced Margret to the group, that means Margret must support anything she says - no way Sister, don't jump on that crazy train!*
> The wreath ceremony was very sweet and kind, she could see that Tre was really grieving over the loss of her mom.



While I do agree that the blond doesn't have to support anything Siggy says, it's the manner in which she disagrees.  And yes, Siggy is overdramatic.  But if blondie is suppose to be a "friend", act like one.  None of my friends would ever treat me that way, even if they disagreed.  

BUT alas, it's mostly fake BS produced for our entertainment.


----------



## swags

I kind of like the new lady. She does not look overly altered and is it my imagination or is she not real skinny? Not loving the hair but wouldn't mind seeing more about her business.
She also doesn't lose her sh#t (so far) like the rest of them. Siggy was so rude telling her to go f herself. How is Siggy any better when she goes there?


----------



## Carson123

swags said:


> I kind of like the new lady. She does not look overly altered and is it my imagination or is she not real skinny? Not loving the hair but wouldn't mind seeing more about her business.
> She also doesn't lose her sh#t (so far) like the rest of them. Siggy was so rude telling her to go f herself. How is Siggy any better when she goes there?



 No she's not really skinny, but OMG, New Jersey housewives all wear way too much makeup. It really ages IMO.


----------



## lulilu

I read somewhere that Margaret posted that the infamous cake was made largely of plastic tiers.  I guess that's why the bottom didn't smash apart when it was tossed by Theresa.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that Margaret posted that the infamous cake was made largely of plastic tiers.  I guess that's why the bottom didn't smash apart when it was tossed by Theresa.


You could tell just by looking at it - only the very top portion was actual,  edible cake. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rockhollow

I originally though that I kind of liked Siggy in her first season, but she's just getting to crazy and unlikable in the current season.
Slice (where we watch RHWNJ in Canada) ran last season and my PVR recorded them, so I've been having a marathon of watching them, and have changed my mind about her after seeing them again.
She is maybe not quite as loud, but the crying manipulation is there. When things don't go the way she wants, out come the tears. With her family and the ladies.
She cries because she doesn't get the attention she wants from her son, she cries when the ladies don't do what she wants. She just cries all the time to try and get her way.

And she keeps calling herself a 'relationship expert', yet doesn't fix any relationships, in fact seems to make them worst.
She's going to fix her relationship with her son - doesn't happen.
She is going to fix the relationship between Tre and Kathy and Rosie - no!
She's going to help make Tre and Jaq's relationship stronger - no, if anything she makes it worst.
She mettles between Melissa and Jaq - makes that worst.
I'm really not seeing any expert here.

Delores has the patient of a saint to her, listening to Siggy go on and on and on, crying and ranting about the other ladies - I couldn't do it.


----------



## Bentley1

I didn't mind Siggy last season either, she was just kinda there. Sometimes annoying but, otherwise, just meh.  Now? Omg, she is beyond awful. We are only 2 episodes in and I cannot take anymore of her already.

The fact that Bravo creates such loons by encouraging, and pushing, dramatic behavior is disturbing on so many levels. And that these women are so fame and money hungry that they fall into the Bravo trap and make themselves look insane is sick. I'm sure most of them are nutty to begin with and Bravo just reaches in and pulls it all out.


----------



## lulilu

I just wonder if Siggy has sufficient self-awareness to actually see how horrible she's behaved.  It's astonishing for a grown woman.


----------



## DrLee

lulilu said:


> I just wonder if Siggy has sufficient self-awareness to actually see how horrible she's behaved.  It's astonishing for a grown woman.



I honestly don’t believe Siggy thinks she’s in the wrong.


----------



## rockhollow

In one of the episodes I've just watched from last season, Siggy's son was so disrespectful to her with regards to her saying she wasn't going to buy him a new car for passing his driving test.
Then we go to Siggy and the son out for dinner with the dad and his new wife. Of course Siggy starts crying and the son says 'here comes the tears, they're fake'.
The ex comments that the son better apologize before Siggy has 'another breakdown'.
At first I just thought he meant in the moment, but then got thinking she so unstable, maybe he meant a real full blown breakdown.


----------



## lulilu

I just saw this article on Gia and she looks totally different IMO.  Nose job?  http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...da6&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> I just saw this article on Gia and she looks totally different IMO.  Nose job?  http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/teresa-giudice-daughter-gia-giudice-boyfriend-update?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=59e412a84b73850007796da6&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook


 Wow, I agree, she looks so different, and her nose does look smaller, but it could just be so much make-up.


----------



## cafecreme15

I think it might be contouring


----------



## lulilu

I thought it might be contouring.  I hope so.  She has totally lost her personal look in this photo.  Looks generically pretty.


----------



## Tivo

rockhollow said:


> In one of the episodes I've just watched from last season, Siggy's son was so disrespectful to her with regards to her saying she wasn't going to buy him a new car for passing his driving test.
> Then we go to Siggy and the son out for dinner with the dad and his new wife. Of course Siggy starts crying and the son says 'here comes the tears, they're fake'.
> The ex comments that the son better apologize before Siggy has 'another breakdown'.
> At first I just thought he meant in the moment, but then got thinking she so unstable, maybe he meant a real full blown breakdown.


Maybe her son is tired of Siggy’s fake on camera persona.
Remember we all watch without the benefit of seeing the 4th wall. They are actually under the burden of full awareness of those cameras and that this is a tv show. Not only the cameras but the entire process that led up to filming, ie contract talks, locations, storylines etc, and then “Action!”
All those dynamics are also at play...just not for the viewing audience. We have the luxury of being able to innocently assume the son is just a selfish brat.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> I thought it might be contouring.  I hope so.  She has totally lost her personal look in this photo.  Looks generically pretty.



I loved her old look too! She was beautiful and unique.  This heavy makeup job definitely detracts from her look imho.  I am really curious now if she has had any "work" done.


----------



## pursegrl12

she looks the same to me...she's a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Tivo

Gia is beautiful


----------



## Tropigal3

Whoa I would not have known it was her.  All that makeup.  And her nose looks so slimmed down.  Great contouring, she looks so pretty.


----------



## Tivo

So pretty!


----------



## rockhollow

^
She looks lovely.


----------



## Nahreen

Finally catching up. Regardless of what I think of Siggy, cake throwing is trashy. Melissa is such a ***** as is Margaret. Tre is stupid and can't own her criminal act. I like Dolores and she is the only one behaving level headed.


----------



## luckylove

I have only seen a few clips here and there, but does it seem like Melissa has turned up the drama, histrionics and bad acting this season too??


----------



## Prufrock613

luckylove said:


> I have only seen a few clips here and there, but does it seem like Melissa has turned up the drama, histrionics and bad acting this season too??


Her “performance” of when she found out (wink, wink) that Joe bought the restaurant was hilarious.  They should play this clip for people studying to be actors - filed in the what not to do category.


----------



## luckylove

Prufrock613 said:


> Her “performance” of when she found out (wink, wink) that Joe bought the restaurant was hilarious.  They should play this clip for people studying to be actors - filed in the what not to do category.



She just seems quite OTT this season... the bouncing and screaming on the beach..."that's why she was engaged 19 times,"  the cake throwing, the "restaurant surprise".... looks like they have each been told by production to turn up the volume, or else!


----------



## Tivo

As much as I dislike Melissa, Siggy is the worst so far this season. She’s the trash.
Congrats Siggy! You get the Bravo edit monkey this season!


----------



## horse17

What is it about Tre this season? Her face looks so....different...?


----------



## TC1

Those fake Croc Birkins at the party were super tacky. I can't with these home purse parties..apparently RHONJ isn't above them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> What is it about Tre this season? Her face looks so....different...?


Fillers and injections. 

At dinner her lips look painful


----------



## Coco.lover

I noticed the fake bags too, I would have called Siggy out on it. She is terrible this season. SIggy and Shannon need to get dropped off on FIRED Island


----------



## Tropigal3

Huh, I didn't know they were fake bags.  I thought they were just some sort of similar copies of high end bags just like the ones sold at departments stores.  

Anyway...that drama with Siggy and Melissa, now that was truly fake.  What normal person would yell and humiliate a friend at a party then lay down on the floor?  Stupid.  

Teresa and Melissa working together in a family business is such a bad idea.  

Margaret needs a new hair style.  Danielle looks like plastic.


----------



## horse17

Tropigal3 said:


> Huh, I didn't know they were fake bags.  I thought they were just some sort of similar copies of high end bags just like the ones sold at departments stores.
> 
> Anyway...that drama with Siggy and Melissa, now that was truly fake.  What normal person would yell and humiliate a friend at a party then lay down on the floor?  Stupid.
> 
> Teresa and Melissa working together in a family business is such a bad idea.
> 
> Margaret needs a new hair style.  Danielle looks like plastic.


Yes, this new restaurant venture should be interesting...I thought joe had a construction business?  they have no idea what they are in for

Danielle looks freaky, and she absolutely is back just to cause trouble...


----------



## lulilu

Danielle looks like the gross trash box she is.

IDK if the Siggy/Melissa incident was fake -- Melissa looked pretty embarrassed.  I do think that Siggy was manufacturing drama.  She is totally nuts.


----------



## DrLee

I honestly don’t get why Siggy is so upset about the cake. Half of it was plastic anyway.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Coco.lover said:


> I noticed the fake bags too, I would have called Siggy out on it. She is terrible this season. SIggy and Shannon need to get dropped off on FIRED Island



Did I spy too that Soggy was wearing a fake/knock-off wanna-be Hermes H cuff too at the party?  I was able to see the fake Celine Luggage wanna-be that Soggy was try to sell from her dining room table - so gross!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I totally get it why Soggy's son does not want to talk nor interact with her - don't blame him!


----------



## Bentley1

Soggy most likely doesn't have an amazing relationship with her kids off camera and it's translating pretty clearly on the episodes.

Her son was like "wtf" when she was trying to feign interest in his life like she's some doting mother of the year whose kid(s) is pushing her away. I get teens can be awful no matter how wonderful of a parent you are, but I just get the vibe Soggy is pretty wrapped up in her own life and her scenes w son look forced and awkward.

For example, Delores seems like she actually has a really great relationship with both of her teen kids. Her scenes w her son & daughter don't appear forced or awkward at all to me.


----------



## TC1

WillstarveforLV said:


> Did I spy too that Soggy was wearing a fake/knock-off wanna-be Hermes H cuff too at the party?  I was able to see the fake Celine Luggage wanna-be that Soggy was try to sell from her dining room table - so gross!


All this phony stuff makes me wonder what percentage of their goods are fake. I saw Danielle had a Birkin at the party last night. Melissa and Tre both had Hermes belt buckles and bracelets this episode


----------



## lucydee

horse17 said:


> Yes, this new restaurant venture should be interesting...I thought joe had a construction business?  they have no idea what they are in for
> 
> Danielle looks freaky, and she absolutely is back just to cause trouble...


I agree 100 % regarding Danielle! She came back to cause trouble with these ladies, she doesn't like the fact that they were all getting along.
And the pony tail housewife has got to go! I cannot believe they couldn't  find anyone else in NJ to fill Jacqueline spot? 
Danielle looks terrible and no story line but causing gossip trouble for Tre and delores.


----------



## cafecreme15

1. The bags and jewelry at Siggy's party looked like absolute crap
2. Im tired of hearing about this stupid cake, but it was not three tiers like Siggy claimed. At least one or two of the tiers were PLASTIC. It was clear that only one tier was edible.
3. Danielle looks awful - her forehead doesn't move but the rest of her face is sagging, and her eyebrows are drawn in at an unnatural angle.
4. There is no way Dolores said that about Teresa; I believe Danielle 100% made it up. Neither the substance nor her tone sounded truthful when she was talking to Teresa in the car.


----------



## luckylove

lucydee said:


> I agree 100 % regarding Danielle! She came back to cause trouble with these ladies, she doesn't like the fact that they were all getting along.
> And the pony tail housewife has got to go! I cannot believe they couldn't  find anyone else in NJ to fill Jacqueline spot?
> Danielle looks terrible and no story line but causing gossip trouble for Tre and delores.



The funniest thing to me about the housewife with the pony tails is that she actually brought in a professional hairdresser to DO THAT to her hair. Aren't ponytails usually easy enough to do on your own? I can only imagine how her hairdresser must feel doing that ridiculous style on her day in and day out.


----------



## GoGlam

I believe Dolores talks trash about Teresa and isn’t a real friend to her.  Dolores is close with Caroline and Jacqueline... and we all know how much they get along with Teresa.  Dolores calls Caroline her mentor... and let’s not forget that the hate for Danielle started over issues with Dina and Caroline.  Teresa got involved by standing up for them, taking their sides, and thereby getting involved directly herself.

While people can act like they don’t take sides, Dolores doesn’t seem like the type to stay out of something much.


----------



## Tivo

I like Dolores...so far. She seems very genuine.


----------



## Tropigal3

Tivo said:


> I like Dolores...so far. She seems very genuine.



I agree, from what I've seen of Dolores, she does not seem like the type of person who would backstab  her close friends.  But we shall see.  With these producer driven shows who knows what will happen next!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm so over Soggy Saggy & cakegate!!!  Only the top  tier was edible anyway.  It's done, over, no need for the overdramatic histrionics & laying on the floor at the party.  Who behaves that way????


----------



## rockhollow

I think Delores must have said that about Tre, she was protesting way too much, that make her look guilty. I also thinks she's close with the Manzo's and is working behind the scenes to discredit Tre.

And again, Soggy didn't let us down, crying again. The son doesn't want to have anything to do with her, and was just disgusted with the crocodile tears again.
I agree with another font, no love of Melissa here, but that whole scene with Soggy in her home about  cakegate was just an embarrassment - I hope all the guests were just as repulsed as I was. The shouting was so rude, and then to lay on the floor - Siggy has just lost it. I was glad to see that it looked like even Delores was shocked with her behaviour.
I was surprised to see so many ladies there, looking at all those crappy purses, I hope it was the lure of the cameras there to film that brought so many out, not the lure of those funky handbags.
Last year I was invited to a home purse party - the handbags were all crap, they weren't even leather, and the prices were outrageous for such low quality handbags, all trying to look like designer bags.

I sure hope we're not going to have to watch Tre and Melissa fall out and go back to fighting. I was tried of it before, don't want to see it again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Basically the whole cast is garbage!


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> Basically the whole cast is garbage!



In a nutshell.  Agree.


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> In a nutshell.  Agree.


+1


----------



## swags

I don't know what was the big deal about Delores statement. It has been obvious since the first episode that Teresa is about money.
Remember "I don't want to live in someone else's house, thats gross?" The parties for her kids, the outrageous outfits, the house itself, the going to "Chanels" when they were in Italy.....etc


----------



## Tivo

It pretty clear Margaret is an Alpha female who who is not here for Siggy’s BS. Siggy wants to be indulged and Margaret won’t do it...honestly WHY would she? I see nothing wrong with that.
Margaret has her own and doesn’t need Siggy nor Dolores for anything.


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> I don't know what was the big deal about Delores statement. It has been obvious since the first episode that Teresa is about money.
> Remember "I don't want to live in someone else's house, thats gross?" The parties for her kids, the outrageous outfits, the house itself, the going to "Chanels" when they were in Italy.....etc



I think what’s messed up is that, if Dolores said it, she was saying to be careful or something like that and warning her that Teresa doesn’t care about you, she only cares about money. If I had a friend of 20 years going around saying that to people, I would reconsider calling her my friend.


----------



## Bentley1

I kinda believe Delores said it.
 If for no other reason than to start drama, especially since she's the boring one. Maybe production encouraged her to do something like that to create some storyline for her?


----------



## lulilu

Maybe Delores was trying to put a wedge between Tre and the monster woman.  If she said it.  Maybe to protect Tre.


----------



## DC-Cutie

how long before Tre and Danielle are at each other's throats?


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> how long before Tre and Danielle are at each other's throats?



Any day now.


----------



## lovesbmw

What about Melissa, She was totally not into this restaurant thing.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lovesbmw said:


> What about Melissa, She was totally not into this restaurant thing.



I don't blame Alyssa. You are tied to a restaurant 24/7 as an owner. Most restaurants don't survive either.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

If my ‘friends’ behaved like that and threw a cake I paid $1000 for in a restaurant, even if it was outside, I would be embarrassed.  But I wouldn’t contribute to the scene they caused by making more of a scene by yelling and swearing out loud at them.  I would have let them calm down, apologize to the manager and brought everyone somewhere else to party.  Then I would think twice about wanting to hang out with them ever again.

Soggy won’t do any of that though because:
A) she knows she’s on a show with whackjobs
B) she wants to remain on a show with whackjobs
C) ergo, she too is a whackjob

This is the stupidest, most contrived story line ever.  I now DVR everything and watch when I have insomnia.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ceeyahd said:


> I don't blame Alyssa. You are tied to a restaurant 24/7 as an owner. Most restaurants don't survive either.



Based on the yelp reviews, theirs isn’t doing so hot


----------



## Coco.lover

Siggy effing crazy!!! She needs to get back on her meds


----------



## rockhollow

Goodness, Siggy is just so loud and obnoxious. I sure wouldn't want to be seen out in public with her. Why she feels the need to talk so loud?
She's sure getting the 'crazy' spin this season.
I wonder if her and the husband have gotten lack about him telling her to not work so much, he seemed to be singing a different tune at the anniversary dinner, but it didn't feel genuine. 
Although if anyone saw her behaviour this season, they'd be crazy to want to attend any kind of counselling she offered.
I also wonder if she got her 'pellets' in her butt, she didn't cry last night as expected.


----------



## Tivo

Part of me wonders if Danielle left Siggy’s party in tears because guilt was eating her up over lying?

Siggy is one of the worst housewives this franchise has ever introduced. She is on Shannon Bedor level for me. Just tone deaf, without a drop of self-awareness. I’m truly baffled by her behavior.


----------



## luckylove

Tivo said:


> Part of me wonders if Danielle left Siggy’s party in tears because guilt was eating her up over lying?
> 
> Siggy is one of the worst housewives this franchise has ever introduced. She is on Shannon Bedor level for me. Just tone deaf, without a drop of self-awareness. I’m truly baffled by her behavior.



Based on my memories of Danielle from earlier seasons, I doubt she was crying from any sense of guilt or remorse. i don't think those are emotions she is capable of feeling. My sense of her was that she could turn on the tears to manipulate, but she never seemed to have much of a true conscience.


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> Based on my memories of Danielle from earlier seasons, I doubt she was crying from any sense of guilt or remorse. i don't think those are emotions she is capable of feeling. My sense of her was that she could turn on the tears to manipulate, but she never seemed to have much of a true conscience.



Like the true psychopath she is.


----------



## GoGlam

Melissa drives a Bentley now? I don’t know that I would classify their level of wealth as “can afford a Bentley” but maybe I just don’t know enough about their finances.


----------



## cafecreme15

My petty hot-takes and thoughts on last night's episode:
1. I think that "fight" between Teresa and Melissa about her not being a real Gorga at the restaurant was totally fake; Teresa couldnt even keep a straight face as she was saying it.
2. No doubt in my mind that Siggy's green croc Birkin is fake in light of the party on last week's episode
3. Im tired of Siggy. And why did her face look so puffy?
4. Danielle's butt could not have looked flatter and flabbier in those pants at the tasting.
5. I don't think it is wrong for Dolores' close friends to question her living arrangement with Frank because ITS WEIRD
6. Margaret saying "everything's made in China, including those cheap ass hair extensions" 
7. I don't think Ive ever seen a bigger piece of trash than Danielle


----------



## Prufrock613

GoGlam said:


> Melissa drives a Bentley now? I don’t know that I would classify their level of wealth as “can afford a Bentley” but maybe I just don’t know enough about their finances.


Yes, I read that they’re trying to unload their house- again. 

I wonder if the Gorga restaurant is a new money laundering place?  They’ve had several sketchy things that you never hear about anymore.  Like the trash collecting business.


----------



## bagsforme

Prufrock613 said:


> Yes, I read that they’re trying to unload their house- again.
> 
> I wonder if the Gorga restaurant is a new money laundering place?  They’ve had several sketchy things that you never hear about anymore.  Like the trash collecting business.



Oh I forgot about the trash business.  Its never been mentioned again. 


Coco.lover said:


> Siggy effing crazy!!! She needs to get back on her meds



Yea, she needs to go I think she's stepping up her crazy cause she wants to secure her spot on the show.   Her dancing behind and making fun of Margaret made my mouth drop.  I use to like her but this season is over the top.



GoGlam said:


> Melissa drives a Bentley now? I don’t know that I would classify their level of wealth as “can afford a Bentley” but maybe I just don’t know enough about their finances.



As soon as I saw it I thought its got to be a lease or rental.


----------



## Coco.lover

That croc looked faked!! EWWW


cafecreme15 said:


> My petty hot-takes and thoughts on last night's episode:
> 1. I think that "fight" between Teresa and Melissa about her not being a real Gorga at the restaurant was totally fake; Teresa couldnt even keep a straight face as she was saying it.
> 2. No doubt in my mind that Siggy's green croc Birkin is fake in light of the party on last week's episode
> 3. Im tired of Siggy. And why did her face look so puffy?
> 4. Danielle's butt could not have looked flatter and flabbier in those pants at the tasting.
> 5. I don't think it is wrong for Dolores' close friends to question her living arrangement with Frank because ITS WEIRD
> 6. Margaret saying "everything's made in China, including those cheap ass hair extensions"
> 7. I don't think Ive ever seen a bigger piece of trash than Danielle


----------



## Prufrock613

Danielle is her own worst enemy- unless someone told her that Joker-like cheek implant and India ink black hair, would make her more attractive.  She actually looks older than she is.


----------



## cafecreme15

GoGlam said:


> Melissa drives a Bentley now? I don’t know that I would classify their level of wealth as “can afford a Bentley” but maybe I just don’t know enough about their finances.


I thought she had a Bentley for at least a couple of seasons now


----------



## ck2802

cafecreme15 said:


> I thought she had a Bentley for at least a couple of seasons now


She did get one in 2014. Don’t know if it’s the same one now.


----------



## baghagg

ck2802 said:


> She did get one in 2014. Don’t know if it’s the same one now.


 Is she ever taped inside a Bentley?  I'd not, it could be anyone..


----------



## cafecreme15

baghagg said:


> Is she ever taped inside a Bentley?  I'd not, it could be anyone..


I thought she was in the first season she was shown with the car.


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah I recall a bentley in a previous season as well, it was a different one. I'm sure they're leased cars based on the fact that they can barely manage to hold on to their home. Trying to unload every year.


----------



## ck2802

baghagg said:


> Is she ever taped inside a Bentley?  I'd not, it could be anyone..


I’m pretty sure they were driving it around during the season Joe bought the Trash truck. But I remember everyone saying at the time it must have been a loan. 
Does anyone know what Melissa is paid for the show & other endorsements she does?  Would that not be enough to keep them comfortable?


----------



## baghagg

ck2802 said:


> I’m pretty sure they were driving it around during the season Joe bought the Trash truck. But I remember everyone saying at the time it must have been a loan.
> Does anyone know what Melissa is paid for the show & other endorsements she does?  Would that not be enough to keep them comfortable?


I remember that too ~ however, they've only shown it pulling away (to my recollection) ever since that one camera shot with MG inside the car ...  I wouldn't put it past Bravo to splice in old footage to make things appear more extravagant/luxe.


----------



## cdtracing

I think all these luxury cars are leased & probably by Bravo, maybe as a contract stipulation.  None of these people seem to financially fluid enough to buy these expensive vehicles.


----------



## TC1

^^ Seriously. Can you imagine a Therese Guidice background credit check?


----------



## cdtracing

TC1 said:


> ^^ Seriously. Can you imagine a Therese Guidice background credit check?


----------



## Graw

Ceeyahd said:


> http://www.nj.com/entertainment/ind...wives_stars_business_files_for_bankruptc.html
> 
> Jacqueline Laurita was so shady and cruel to Teresa. SMH


Not surprised the Lauritas can't pay their lawyer or bills.  Although I feel sorry for them with the bills from their son. 



Prufrock613 said:


> I don't even want to watch a franchise that celebrates known business grifters, but then has another come in and use prison/legal troubles against the other?!? Jaq knew her kettle was about to let off its whistle, but she continued on her crap about jail etc.  Tre was in the wrong (big time ) she did pay off her creditors and served time.  I just wish Jaq would be a "friend" this season to flip the tables on her own crap.





WillstarveforLV said:


> Siggy was unbearable in the season premiere, so annoying! Melissa very fake when the cameras are around and a total #poser


 + 1 



Bentley1 said:


> Melissa is fake, even her kids don't seem to like her saying she's mean and they don't miss her. I totally believe she's a narcissistic type parent when the cameras are off, she's self centered and a phony. Teresa is fine for now, but her story is just depressing to me. Delores is a snooze fest and we'll see about Danielle.


 . Delores should film in her business, instead of trash talking with Siggy.  



rockhollow said:


> In one of the episodes I've just watched from last season, Siggy's son was so disrespectful to her with regards to her saying she wasn't going to buy him a new car for passing his driving test.
> Then we go to Siggy and the son out for dinner with the dad and his new wife. Of course Siggy starts crying and the son says 'here comes the tears, they're fake'.
> The ex comments that the son better apologize before Siggy has 'another breakdown'.
> At first I just thought he meant in the moment, but then got thinking she so unstable, maybe he meant a real full blown breakdown.


 Siggy wants to be the Queen Bee, Nurturer and command respect. 



swags said:


> I don't know what was the big deal about Delores statement. It has been obvious since the first episode that Teresa is about money.
> Remember "I don't want to live in someone else's house, thats gross?" The parties for her kids, the outrageous outfits, the house itself, the going to "Chanels" when they were in Italy.....etc


I think punctuation and tone matter.  If Dolores said the only think Tre cares about is money ... believable, she is on her own struggling, fighting to care for her girls and dad.  The becareful part, could mean so many things, but always has a bad connotation, unless she was laughing saying be careful if she wants to go into business with you or has a crazy scene for ratings.


----------



## Graw

Are we shocked?







Another day…another court battle for Real Housewives of New Jersey rookie Margaret Josephs!

The RHONJ newcomer has been navigating a legal mine field in connection to her lifestyle brand, Macbeth Collection.

Allow me to recap you…

In 2014, Margaret’s company, Macbeth Collection, was sued for $12 million by clothing company, Vineyard Vines, — but a new development in the case may bring the reality diva to her knees! 

As reported, Margaret has a history of pilfering products, logos, and ideas from various companies — and calling them her own.

According to legal documents obtained by AllAboutTheTea.com, Vineyard Vines accused Margaret’s company of trademark counterfeiting, trademark infringement, unfair competition, and copyright infringement. The judge ruled in favor of Vineyard Vines, and the MacBeth company was ordered to pay $300,000 to Vineyard Vines for stealing their logo and using it on MacBethproducts. However, Margaret never paid Vineyard Vines the total $300k judgement — and the company is now seeking $9.4 million in statutory and liquidated damages. MacBeth only made payments totaling $190,000 — 2/3 of the total amount of the agreed-to Order. 

Court documents state:

“That Defendants, Macbeth, MCBMJ and Margaret Josephs, shall pay Vineyard Vines the sum of $9,411,657.21, representing $110,000.00 of the Judgment Amount remaining unpaid, the Additional Debt of $20,000.00, $500,000.00 in liquidated damages in accordance with the Consent Judgment, statutory damages in the amount of $8,600,000.00 and $201.657.21 in Vineyard Vines’ actual expenses, including reasonable attorneys’ fees, associated with the enforcement of the Consent Judgment, and it is further”

Read court documents below:
















Margaret’s company, MacBeth Designs LLC, then filed for Chapter 11 Bankruptcy on November 1, 2016 — a dirty tactic commonly used to avoid paying judgements in lawsuits. The Bankruptcy case is still pending.

Ironically, while all of this legal drama between Margaret and Vineyard Vines was going down another company sued and won a judgement from her as well. That company managed to freeze her company’s bank accounts. 

The RHONJ newcomer’s business was accused of not only stealing a popular tote bag design — but of having the look knocked off and manufactured in Chinese sweatshops. The court ordered Margaret’s company to cease all use and operation of the copied Vineyard Vines designs but the company claims the order was ignored.

“That Defendants immediately cease and desist from any and all further violations of the Permanent Injunction and Final Judgment on Consent (DKT. 70), immediately recall, remove and ready for destruction any and all of Defendants’ illegal and illicit Infringing Products from the marketplace, in transit or in inventory, as well as any and all related marketing and advertising materials or references present in any media, electronic media or otherwise.”

Margaret’s company accuses Vineyard Vines of undertaking a “scorched earth,” campaign through extensive litigation and making misstatements to bolster its claims of continued infringement violations. 

Margaret touts the “fake it til you make it” way of life — and it looks like her philosophy has spilled onto the Bravo stage.

http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2017/11/03/margaret-josephs-sued/


----------



## Bentley1

Another fraud what a surprise. It's basically a Bravo prerequisite


----------



## Graw

They only hire housewives who have been sued or the potential.  Its in the BRAVO background check.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Graw said:


> They only hire housewives who have been sued or the potential.  Its in the BRAVO background check.



Lol. And wasn't Margaret the one that made a comment about the Chinese bags that were for sale at Siggy's party, like Chinese made products made her want to vomit.


----------



## swags

Ceeyahd said:


> Lol. And wasn't Margaret the one that made a comment about the Chinese bags that were for sale at Siggy's party, like Chinese made products made her want to vomit.


I thought Siggy and Delores made fun of Margaret for selling chinese made products.


----------



## Graw

Yes, they insulted one another.  Siggy and Delores chuckled about Marge Jr products.  Siggy said she gave some to Delores and Delores said they were awful,  Neither likes her fake made in China products.  Marge jr said everything is made in China even Delores'  implants and Siggys cheap hair extensions.


----------



## horse17

ck2802 said:


> I’m pretty sure they were driving it around during the season Joe bought the Trash truck. But I remember everyone saying at the time it must have been a loan.
> Does anyone know what Melissa is paid for the show & other endorsements she does?  Would that not be enough to keep them comfortable?


No way...I dont know what her salary is, but even if its 300k, that’s not enough to pay for That monstrosity of a house plus the cars etc etc etc,


----------



## horse17

Ceeyahd said:


> I don't blame Alyssa. You are tied to a restaurant 24/7 as an owner. Most restaurants don't survive either.


I’m sure if it was high end she would be into it..but shes not  into a fast food pizza joint..that she has to share with tre, of all people..


----------



## Graw

horse17 said:


> I’m sure if it was high end she would be into it..but shes not  into a fast food pizza joint..that she has to share with tre, of all people..


Exactly


----------



## Ceeyahd

Ok I got it backwards I knew there was an insult about chinese-made products on that show somewhere recently. But I guess now from what I'm reading here there's been insults made about Chinese products going on both ends.


----------



## Graw

Yes, very petty.  Its most surprising from Siggy more than anyone who is a healer.  They have a social edition of the show that reveals social media post.  They should have a real housewives edition with the HW giving commentary during an episode.


----------



## Tivo

Graw said:


> Are we shocked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another day…another court battle for Real Housewives of New Jersey rookie Margaret Josephs!
> 
> The RHONJ newcomer has been navigating a legal mine field in connection to her lifestyle brand, Macbeth Collection.
> 
> Allow me to recap you…
> 
> In 2014, Margaret’s company, Macbeth Collection, was sued for $12 million by clothing company, Vineyard Vines, — but a new development in the case may bring the reality diva to her knees!
> 
> As reported, Margaret has a history of pilfering products, logos, and ideas from various companies — and calling them her own.
> 
> According to legal documents obtained by AllAboutTheTea.com, Vineyard Vines accused Margaret’s company of trademark counterfeiting, trademark infringement, unfair competition, and copyright infringement. The judge ruled in favor of Vineyard Vines, and the MacBeth company was ordered to pay $300,000 to Vineyard Vines for stealing their logo and using it on MacBethproducts. However, Margaret never paid Vineyard Vines the total $300k judgement — and the company is now seeking $9.4 million in statutory and liquidated damages. MacBeth only made payments totaling $190,000 — 2/3 of the total amount of the agreed-to Order.
> 
> Court documents state:
> 
> “That Defendants, Macbeth, MCBMJ and Margaret Josephs, shall pay Vineyard Vines the sum of $9,411,657.21, representing $110,000.00 of the Judgment Amount remaining unpaid, the Additional Debt of $20,000.00, $500,000.00 in liquidated damages in accordance with the Consent Judgment, statutory damages in the amount of $8,600,000.00 and $201.657.21 in Vineyard Vines’ actual expenses, including reasonable attorneys’ fees, associated with the enforcement of the Consent Judgment, and it is further”
> 
> Read court documents below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaret’s company, MacBeth Designs LLC, then filed for Chapter 11 Bankruptcy on November 1, 2016 — a dirty tactic commonly used to avoid paying judgements in lawsuits. The Bankruptcy case is still pending.
> 
> Ironically, while all of this legal drama between Margaret and Vineyard Vines was going down another company sued and won a judgement from her as well. That company managed to freeze her company’s bank accounts.
> 
> The RHONJ newcomer’s business was accused of not only stealing a popular tote bag design — but of having the look knocked off and manufactured in Chinese sweatshops. The court ordered Margaret’s company to cease all use and operation of the copied Vineyard Vines designs but the company claims the order was ignored.
> 
> “That Defendants immediately cease and desist from any and all further violations of the Permanent Injunction and Final Judgment on Consent (DKT. 70), immediately recall, remove and ready for destruction any and all of Defendants’ illegal and illicit Infringing Products from the marketplace, in transit or in inventory, as well as any and all related marketing and advertising materials or references present in any media, electronic media or otherwise.”
> 
> Margaret’s company accuses Vineyard Vines of undertaking a “scorched earth,” campaign through extensive litigation and making misstatements to bolster its claims of continued infringement violations.
> 
> Margaret touts the “fake it til you make it” way of life — and it looks like her philosophy has spilled onto the Bravo stage.
> 
> http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2017/11/03/margaret-josephs-sued/


Oh man, Margaret! I was rooting for you!


----------



## cafecreme15

Why does Siggy call her husband by his first and last names? Why not just Michael, or my husband? Why Michael Campanella? It's weird.


----------



## cafecreme15

There was a shot of Melissa and Antonia getting out of a black Bentley in tonight’s episode.


----------



## cdtracing

cafecreme15 said:


> Why does Siggy call her husband by his first and last names? Why not just Michael, or my husband? Why Michael Campanella? It's weird.


Reminds me of Lisa Rinna calling her husband Harry Hamlin all the time!! LOL


----------



## TC1

cdtracing said:


> Reminds me of Lisa Rinna calling her husband Harry Hamlin all the time!! LOL


At least most of us know who Harry Hamlin is


----------



## cafecreme15

cdtracing said:


> Reminds me of Lisa Rinna calling her husband Harry Hamlin all the time!! LOL



At least Harry Hamlin is famous and has good alliteration! I was watching Law & Order: True Crime and Harry Hamlin popped up as one of the attorneys, and of course I said his name to myself in her voice.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cafecreme15 said:


> At least Harry Hamlin is famous and has good alliteration! I was watching Law & Order: True Crime and Harry Hamlin popped up as one of the attorneys, and of course I said his name to myself in her voice.


He was on some talk show and I said 'look at Harry Hamlin'.  Then I caught myself and just had to laugh


----------



## Mrs.Z

These women are a disaster and every single one of them needs a makeover.  I think Siggy might need more than hormones, she is nuts.


----------



## swags

I am ready for the Siggy/Margaret feud to be over. What Siggy said to Margaret after the cake throw "go f--- yourself" was much worse than anything Margaret said.  Siggy calling Margarets accessory line "china stuff" when she had a fake purse party the previous episode. Sticking out her tongue and behaving like a total nutcase. 

I think the only one I care for this season is Teresa's dad. You can see the depth of his sadness. He was absolutely right that Tre's daughters are spoiled and need the word no. The way they talk to her is horrible. Even the little one who always seemed to adore her is becoming a brat and talking back.


----------



## cafecreme15

swags said:


> I am ready for the Siggy/Margaret feud to be over. What Siggy said to Margaret after the cake throw "go f--- yourself" was much worse than anything Margaret said.  Siggy calling Margarets accessory line "china stuff" when she had a fake purse party the previous episode. Sticking out her tongue and behaving like a total nutcase.
> 
> I think the only one I care for this season is Teresa's dad. You can see the depth of his sadness. He was absolutely right that Tre's daughters are spoiled and need the word no. The way they talk to her is horrible. Even the little one who always seemed to adore her is becoming a brat and talking back.


I get teenagers can be sullen and moody sometimes, especially if they feel like their parents are embarrassing them in public, but the way all the girls were behaving at the photo shoot was atrocious.


----------



## Bentley1

The youngest daughter is picking up on her 3 older sister's rude, spoiled behavior and is beginning to act like them and treat Teresa poorly, just like her older sister's do. 
And since Teresa doesn't discipline the older girl's for misbehaving and being disrespectful, the youngest one thinks that's how she's supposed to behave and treat Teresa.

It's sad because she really was so loving towards Teresa before.
The other 3 have always had pretty bad attitudes & have gotten worse with the lack of discipline.


----------



## KM7029

Sigge has gone bat sh*t crazy!  I’d like to see her and pigtails go.


----------



## Tivo

Theresa’s kids don’t respect her because she hasn’t given them any reason to. Respect is earned.


----------



## Tivo

Meanwhile, I’m off the Dolores train. She is a Siggy @$$ kisser. I get standing by your friend, but Siggy is off the rails.


----------



## rockhollow

It's one thing to be supportive of a friend, but Dolores has taken it to another level. Yes, don't bad mouth your friend to Margret, but saying that everything she does is right and ok is just not right.
Siggy was acting so childish at the tasting dinner towards Margret, that's not behaviour that should be supported.
But then to hear Delores say that she allowed her husband to treat her the way he did in there marriage (giving her what ever spare time he had when not with the girlfriend) it not surprising that she allows Siggy to act anyway she wants and supports her - that women is a doormat.

What a sad embarrassment to see the way Tre's daughters treat her. Melissa said it with Tre not wanting to ever say 'no' to the girls, but the results are that the girls are just so disrespectful towards their mother. And I agree with other fonts, the younger daughter sees how the older ones act and is doing the same.
I don't think Tre will ever be able to control the daughters, she's let it go on for too long.

I am again surprised to the way Tre is speaking about Juicy - I just never thought she'd stand up and have an opinion different from his. I can see divorce could be in the future.


----------



## cafecreme15

Did anyone watch last night's episode? What a joke that retreat was. Neither of those women (Siggy or Vicki) is qualified to design any sort of activity like that.


----------



## Prufrock613

cafecreme15 said:


> Did anyone watch last night's episode? What a joke that retreat was. Neither of those women (Siggy or Vicki) is qualified to design any sort of activity like that.


It was painful and embarrassing...and an empty venue.  Anyone who attended probably came for free food and the three ring circus.


----------



## cafecreme15

Prufrock613 said:


> It was painful and embarrassing...and an empty venue.  Anyone who attended probably came for free food and the three ring circus.



The first day was just them babbling empty nonsense and the activity the second day was actually appalling. How would asking someone to intentionally pick on another person and mock them to their face solve any relationship issues? I’m not a psychologist or certified specialist, but that seems like it would be more damaging than anything. 

And I’m surprised Siggy hasn’t been sued by the appropriate licensing authorities - e.g. family and relationship therapists - for holding herself out to be an expert when she has no qualifications.


----------



## Prufrock613

cafecreme15 said:


> And I’m surprised Siggy hasn’t been sued by the appropriate licensing authorities - e.g. family and relationship therapists - for *holding herself out to be an expert* when she has no qualifications.


The same expert that sticks her tongue out in retaliation and screams like a toddler!


----------



## Tropigal3

cafecreme15 said:


> Did anyone watch last night's episode? What a joke that retreat was. Neither of those women (Siggy or Vicki) is qualified to design any sort of activity like that.



OMG how dumb.  I wonder if the "retreat" was producer driven for more drama.  It was not well attended at all.  And I cringed when Siggy mentioned her fall out with Margaret.  The looks on the ladies faces was priceless though, lol!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Soggy playing victim the whole time with the name calling of  "soggy" and how it brought her back childhood bully memories yet she had no problem merchandising "soggy" on a t-shirt to make herself a buck.......her thirst is real.


----------



## rockhollow

Again, Siggy is just insufferable. That lady lawyer better run away fast, and not hook up with with Siggy.
I also didn't believe that crap about why she was so unset being called Soggy. She was just being a prima donna and mad at Margret hanging out with the other ladies.
She was just out to embarrass Marg like she did Melissa at the purse party.
That woman is dangerous as a councillor/relationship expert.
I liked the comments about how the message of Siggy was love yourself and then they were sent to the next area, full of vendors trying to sell all those 'beauty products', was a mixed message.

I like Delores less and less the more we see of her. Her devotion to Siggy is harmful, supporting her craziness.
She wanted to throw Juicy's indiscretions in Tre face at the lunch, I wouldn't be surprised if she was parroting things said with Caroline (her real friend), but sure backed down once Tre got a bit hot about it.
Everyone know that Tre is never going to admit any knowledge of cheating - maybe I should never say never - Tre life is changing.


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> The first day was just them babbling empty nonsense and the activity the second day was actually appalling. How would asking someone to intentionally pick on another person and mock them to their face solve any relationship issues? I’m not a psychologist or certified specialist, but that seems like it would be more damaging than anything.
> 
> And I’m surprised Siggy hasn’t been sued by the appropriate licensing authorities - e.g. family and relationship therapists - for holding herself out to be an expert when she has no qualifications.




As far as I know, Siggy is careful not to call herself a therapist, counselor or psychologist.  
A relationship "expert" means nothing, no clinical degree or license required. To my knowledge, she has no advanced degree, but fancies herself as a "matchmaker" and therefore a relationship expert. Wise health care consumers should never see an "expert' who isn't licensed as a therapist, social worker or the like. Does anyone know if she holds a degree or license as a social worker? It's kind of like seeing a life coach to solve emotional or personal problems when said life coach holds no PhD, LCSW or LMHC. A weekend course or a two month course doesn't make someone qualified to advise others and charge money for it. These women should steer clear of Siggy's well intentioned advice.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I'm pretty sure if you are on a show constantly advertising the fact that you are a hot mess you are qualified to give no life advice whatsoever!  These women live in a constant state of conflict, the opposite of happiness.


----------



## Bentley1

She's not a licensed clinical therapist. As a licensed Clinical Psychotherapist with a specialty in Marriage & Family,  I take offense to her touting herself as an "expert."

After a lengthy application process, I spent 3 years in grad school, then had to gain 3000 hours of Clinical experience, then had to wait 8 months by the Board Of Behavioral Sciences to be approved to take my TWO licensing exams. Took a few months to study for my exams and, thankfully, passed both on the first try. All this took over 7 years of my life and for people like her to run around calling themselves relationship "experts" is offensive.
If she had spent years of her life becoming an actual therapist, trust that we would hear about it endlessly.


----------



## luckylove

Bentley1 said:


> She's not a licensed clinical therapist. As a licensed Clinical Psychotherapist with a specialty in Marriage & Family,  I take offense to her touting herself as an "expert."
> 
> After a lengthy application process, I spent 3 years in grad school, then had to gain 3000 hours of Clinical experience, then had to wait 8 months by the Board Of Behavioral Sciences to be approved to take my TWO licensing exams. Took a few months to study for my exams and, thankfully, passed both on the first try. All this took over 7 years of my life and for people like her to run around calling themselves relationship "experts" is offensive.
> If she had spent years of her life becoming an actual therapist, trust that we would hear about it endlessly.



You are preaching to the choir, my dear. It is the way she markets herself, but there is no substance or training behind it.  There was a woman in my town who, for a time, had both a blog and a brief advice column in a local magazine.  
She maintained that she was a "relationship expert" as well.  Meanwhile, she had no training or advanced degree. Plus, she was still reeling from her 3rd or 4th divorce.  Her life was in a constant state of chaos, with multiple failed businesses and relationships. Yet, she still maintained she was an expert who could solve anybody's problems. It didn't take long for people to see the truth and her column was shut down. Similarly, once anybody watches more than 5 minutes of RHNJ, they we realize how empty the words "relationship expert" are when used by Siggy.


----------



## Bentley1

luckylove said:


> You are preaching to the choir, my dear. It is the way she markets herself, but there is no substance or training behind it.  There was a woman in my town who, for a time, had both a blog and a brief advice column in a local magazine.
> She maintained that she was a "relationship expert" as well.  Meanwhile, she had no training or advanced degree. Plus, she was still reeling from her 3rd or 4th divorce.  Her life was in a constant state of chaos, with multiple failed businesses and relationships. Yet, she still maintained she was an expert who could solve anybody's problems. It didn't take long for people to see the truth and her column was shut down. Similarly, once anybody watches more than 5 minutes of RHNJ, they we realize how empty the words "relationship expert" are when used by Siggy.


It's nothing more than a symptom of her blatant narcissism and she most certainly has delusions of grandeur, especially obvious after that ridiculous comment she made of being "the most talented person in the world" with a straight face. She's a mentally unstable person who has been given a public platform, which just feeds and fuels her mental dysregulations.


----------



## horse17

Wait..this is Siggys fourth husband?


----------



## lulilu

Bentley1 said:


> It's nothing more than a symptom of her blatant narcissism and she most certainly has delusions of grandeur, especially obvious after that ridiculous comment she made of being "the most talented person in the world" with a straight face. She's a mentally unstable person who has been given a public platform, which just feeds and fuels her mental dysregulations.



What about all the photos of herself that Siggy has plastered everywhere?  She is worse than Melissa/Joe.  She seems to be constantly having her photo taken and made into posters.


----------



## Bentley1

lulilu said:


> What about all the photos of herself that Siggy has plastered everywhere?  She is worse than Melissa/Joe.  She seems to be constantly having her photo taken and made into posters.


Yes!! Exactly, how could I forget. Every inch of the  walls of her Boca house were plastered with pictures of her. Not her and her children or husband or friends, no, just Soggy. At the retreat, more posters of Soggy everywhere.


----------



## baghagg

horse17 said:


> Wait..this is Siggys fourth husband?


I think she meant the woman in her own town


----------



## luckylove

baghagg said:


> I think she meant the woman in her own town



Yes, sorry for the confusion! I was referring to the woman in my town who also claimed to be a "relationship expert."


----------



## DrLee

Margaret’s impression of Siggy was perfect!


----------



## Tivo

Dolores has mistaken being loyal with being a doormat.


----------



## Shelbyrana

I just started watching RHoNJ this season and I am obsessed. I could not believe how Soggy just would not get over the cake incident. She is INSANE. Melissa and Teresa are my favorites.


----------



## Heart Star

horse17 said:


> Wait..this is Siggys fourth husband?



Is this why she always says his first and last name when referring to him? So she and everyone else can keep track of which husband she is talking about?


----------



## cafecreme15

horse17 said:


> Wait..this is Siggys fourth husband?


Is it? I thought it was her second. If not, how did this crazy woman find four men willing to marry her?


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> Is it? I thought it was her second. If not, how did this crazy woman find four men willing to marry her?


Hahaha...too funny...i think it may be number 2 as someone said before...but still,  even 2 for her is a win..lol


----------



## swags

I like Margaret but I'm not sure why she thinks her stepkids will be there for her after she cheated on their dad and ruined their family. And for the therapist to ask her to ask her ex husband for help was a bit much.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> I like Margaret but I'm not sure why she thinks her stepkids will be there for her after she cheated on their dad and ruined their family. And for the therapist to ask her to ask her ex husband for help was a bit much.


Didn’t know she cheated on her ex...ah, ..that might have something to do with it...


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I like Margaret but I'm not sure why she thinks her stepkids will be there for her after she cheated on their dad and ruined their family. And for the therapist to ask her to ask her ex husband for help was a bit much.



I believe that woman is not a therapist but a divorce lawyer in NJ.  I think I have seen her on tv before, so she is obviously thirsty (especially pairing up with Siggy for that ridiculous event).


----------



## horse17

Whaaaat do these women do to themselves, that they end up looking sooo scary?

The only (semi) normal looking ones  are Melissa and Delores...


----------



## TC1

This season has been so boring. Hashing and re-hashing the same old crap every episode.


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> I believe that woman is not a therapist but a divorce lawyer in NJ.  I think I have seen her on tv before, so she is obviously thirsty (especially pairing up with Siggy for that ridiculous event).


She used to have her own short-lived show on Bravo. 

I loved the scene with Joe and Milania, it was so sweet. And I had to lol at the part when Joe said after go-karts "let's go get something to eat" and they sit down with cheetos and sprite.


----------



## cafecreme15

Kim D is human garbage. She and Siggy's disgusting fake croc Birkin deserve each other  though I was happy to see Siggy and Delores stick up for Teresa.


----------



## slang

swags said:


> I like Margaret but I'm not sure why she thinks her stepkids will be there for her after she cheated on their dad and ruined their family. And for the therapist to ask her to ask her ex husband for help was a bit much.



She said her and the ex husband are good friends still, maybe since they are still friendly he can smooth it over with his kids?
Didnt they show them meeting up in one of the early episodes (meeting for coffee or something) I remember thinking it was weird since she cheated but I guess they’ve worked it out


----------



## Tropigal3

cafecreme15 said:


> *Kim D is human garbage.* She and Siggy's disgusting fake croc Birkin deserve each other  though I was happy to see Siggy and Delores stick up for Teresa.



Yep and she wears scary makeup!  Horrid!

Ugh, I think I'm done with NJ as they have gotten so much like Atlanta HW which I detest.  We'll see if I'll still be able to tolerate watching BH, NY & OC's next season.


----------



## chaneljewel

I agree that these women look scary.   And sooooo much make up!


----------



## cafecreme15

chaneljewel said:


> I agree that these women look scary.   And sooooo much make up!



I’m not sure what Siggy does to herself but she sort of looks like a blow up doll


----------



## Prufrock613

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m not sure what Siggy does to herself but she sort of looks like a blow up doll


Yes!  With her eyes always surprised and mouth in an O shape- you nailed it!


----------



## lulilu

I read some article that Siggy is tweeting like mad about Margaret, attacking her like crazy.


----------



## TC1

Another boring episode. We've stooped to watching Margaret's mom getting ready and going on a date?. Urgh.


----------



## DrLee

Kim D looks like a Disney villain.


----------



## ShoreGrl

What is wrong with Kim D's pupils? Her eyes look so weurd


----------



## Bentley1

ShoreGrl said:


> What is wrong with Kim D's pupils? Her eyes look so weurd


I think she's on something TBH. She's either popping pills or doing coke, something is definitely off with her.


----------



## baghagg

Bentley1 said:


> I think she's on something TBH. She's either popping pills or doing coke, something is definitely off with her.





ShoreGrl said:


> What is wrong with Kim D's pupils? Her eyes look so weurd


I noticed this last night as well


DrLee said:


> Kim D looks like a Disney villain.


So funny..

I think Kim D looks better in person - truth be told, they probably all do.  Too too too much makeup and hair extensions makes ladies look like trannies.  I actually saw her one and a half years ago in a NYC restaurant and she was attractive in person and pleasant,  too.


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> I read some article that Siggy is tweeting like mad about Margaret, attacking her like crazy.


I’m not surprised. Siggy wants everyone to see her exactly the way she sees herself. She becomes unhinged when someone forms their own opinion and concludes they don’t like her.


----------



## swags

I thought the whole Kim D thing was so staged and so dumb. Tre knows she can't physically do a thing to this woman. People have been talking about her and Joe's marriage for years. 
However, as staged as that was, I'd rather see that than Marge Sr. out on a date.
The scene with the medium got to me. I feel bad for the family.


----------



## Bentley1

I like Margaret for the most part, but I'm done with the scenes dedicated to her mother. If I see her mother pop up on my screen again, I'm FF through it.


----------



## cafecreme15

I thought the funniest part of the episode was Melissa’s son yelling about her “hideous” Louboutin wedges.


----------



## cafecreme15

How is it that some of these women pride themselves on being Italian and yet have never been to Italy?


----------



## DC-Cutie

cafecreme15 said:


> How is it that some of these women pride themselves on being Italian and yet have never been to Italy?


It's pride on paper, as I like to call it.


----------



## GoGlam

No “real” Italian would ever pronounce mozzarella as “moozzarell.” When Melissa said it, I cringed.


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> How is it that some of these women pride themselves on being Italian and yet have never been to Italy?


 Majority of Italian-Americans born in America  whom I know personally (being from the Northeast,  that's a large number) have not ever been to Italy..


----------



## baghagg

GoGlam said:


> No “real” Italian would ever pronounce mozzarella as “moozzarell.” When Melissa said it, I cringed.


Yes they do, all the time,  especially in the Northeast


----------



## GoGlam

baghagg said:


> Yes they do, all the time,  especially in the Northeast



Most Italian Americans living in the Northeast do not speak Italian. I have dozens of friends that grew up in Italy, family born there and lived there most of their life, and family that’s still there... this came up when watching Sopranos and everyone would laugh at how they would mispronounce Italian words.

For example capicollo would be pronounced “gabigol” and mozzarella would be “moozarell.” It’s blatantly wrong.


----------



## baghagg

GoGlam said:


> Most Italian Americans living in the Northeast do not speak Italian. I have dozens of friends that grew up in Italy, family born there and lived there most of their life, and family that’s still there... this came up when watching Sopranos and everyone would laugh at how they would mispronounce Italian words.
> 
> For example capicollo would be pronounced “gabigol” and mozzarella would be “moozarell.” It’s blatantly wrong.


It's not wrong or right,  it's simply a type of slang, for lack of a better term.   I am of Italian descent; I have family and friends born, and some raised,  in Italy, some  still reside there.  I have also been to Italy.    I can assure you both pronunciations you refer to are real, and there are many,  many more..


----------



## GoGlam

baghagg said:


> It's not wrong or right,  it's simply a type of slang, for lack of a better term.   I am of Italian descent; I have family and friends born, and some raised,  in Italy, some  still reside there.  I have also been to Italy.    I can assure you both pronunciations you refer to are real, and there are many,  many more..



Italy unified its city states/regions to use standard Italian.  The issue comes in that most of the people mispronouncing words using non-standard Italian were not educated properly in the language and/or were often descendant from poor areas that did not teach the standardized language according to what Italy itself decided is correct.  When some of those people came to the US, the issue became exacerbated.  Somewhere along the way, it became a subculture to mispronounce these words... but it is certainly not correct using standard Italian.


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone read about Siggy going nuts on Twitter and IG, continuing her rants against Margaret?  (In fact, she posted the same rant over and over at one point.)  I think she has gone off the deep end.

Danielle is her usual disgusting self.


----------



## baghagg

GoGlam said:


> Italy unified its city states/regions to use standard Italian.  The issue comes in that most of the people mispronouncing words using non-standard Italian were not educated properly in the language and/or were often descendant from poor areas that did not teach the standardized language according to what Italy itself decided is correct.  When some of those people came to the US, the issue became exacerbated.  Somewhere along the way, it became a subculture to mispronounce these words... but it is certainly not correct using standard Italian.


Not looking to beat a dead horse (no pun intended)  but there is a reason David Chase included these mispronuciations in his NJ based series - because we hear them routinely.  Educated/uneducated alike..  which is why we now hear them on RHONJ.


----------



## lulilu

Loved hearing Tony say gabigool.  Classic.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Loved hearing Tony say gabigool.  Classic.


Ikr?? Lol


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Did anyone read about Siggy going nuts on Twitter and IG, continuing her rants against Margaret?  (In fact, she posted the same rant over and over at one point.)  I think she has gone off the deep end.
> 
> Danielle is her usual disgusting self.


I didn't hear this news but it's not surprising..  

ps. I thought Siggy brought Margaret to the show,  connected somehow in Boca..  is this not accurate?


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> Did anyone read about Siggy going nuts on Twitter and IG, continuing her rants against Margaret?  (In fact, she posted the same rant over and over at one point.)  I think she has gone off the deep end.
> 
> Danielle is her usual disgusting self.



I didn’t see this, but it doesn’t surprise me. 

Danielle is a piece of trash. You can tell from her tone whenever she talks to Teresa that she is trying to stir up nonsense; she completely relishes it. Also, to talk about giving a “rainbow” at the dinner table in public? Won’t even address the glass smashing...


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> I didn’t see this, but it doesn’t surprise me.
> 
> Danielle is a piece of trash. You can tell from her tone whenever she talks to Teresa that she is trying to stir up nonsense; she completely relishes it. Also, to talk about giving a “rainbow” at the dinner table in public? Won’t even address the glass smashing...


 That scene regarding rainbows was shades of the real Danielle - I was hoping this season that she was
'reformed' lol not a chance!


----------



## swags

I cant take another week of Siggy. I am tired of looking at her, definitely tired of hearing her, the fake tears and balloons for lips.


----------



## redheadedbeauty

What does it mean “giving a rainbow”? Thx


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> Loved hearing Tony say gabigool.  Classic.


Yes, yes! Also, when Carmela or Rosalie would say “manigot”


----------



## coutureinatl

Soooooo......Siggy Quit
https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...ts-rhonj-i-lost-the-battle-but-i-won-the-war/

Siggy Flicker has officially decided to leave _The Real Housewives of New Jersey_ after only two seasons, the reality star tells _Us Weekly_exclusively. Flicker, 50, joined the show in season 7 but the current season has been very tense for her. Viewers witnessed her feud with Margaret Josephs heat up when the group went to Milan and Margaret accused Flicker of being “anti-Semitic” after she made a comment about Adolf Hitler.


Looking back at the show I truly wanted to make a difference for Jersey and in Jersey and I realized that I had too many obstacles working against me and I couldn’t do it,” Flicker tells _Us_ about why she decided to leave the Bravo show. “I feel like I lost the battle but I won the war because at the end of the day, everyone’s goal should be … to be happy. And there is nothing more that I love than myself, my husband and my family too much for them to be unhappy and for me to be unhappy.”


A production source tells _Us_ that Siggy feels she got a rough edit this season and feels “betrayed” by production. “There’s not a chance she’ll go back. She feels liberated,” the insider added


The show “focused on Siggy’s reactions and not her interactions,” another source tells Us, adding that she felt “singled out.” Luckily, she did have Dolores Catania as her “rock” throughout the entire season.

Another insider claimed that Siggy was “very difficult” to work with this season. “She was not going to be asked back. Fan reaction about her has been very negative, especially with what she has posted on social media,” the source says.

Siggy also gave the following statement to Bravo’s _The Daily Dish_: “After much reflection and Bravo’s support, I have decided that this will be my last season on The Real Housewives of New Jersey. I am grateful to the network for allowing me to be part of this successful franchise and wish only the best for Teresa [Giudice], Melissa [Gorga], Dolores, Danielle [Staub] and Margaret. At this time, I want to focus on my beautiful family, my growing business and some exciting new projects.”


----------



## KM7029

I'm really glad to see her go.  She was unbearable this season.


----------



## lulilu

She loves herself too much?  I guess better to quit before you are fired.  I, for one, am thrilled with this news.


----------



## Bentley1

Good riddance!


----------



## Tivo

Thank goodness! Can’t take another round of her blaming everyone else for her shortcomings.


----------



## swags

The way she sat in silence during Margarets apology was hard to watch. I won't miss her. I didn't mind her last season but this season she has been bad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want them all to quit!  NJ cast is just all over the place


----------



## Bentley1

And take Dolores with you. Can't stand her either.


----------



## Tivo

I do like that Siggy exposed what a fraud she is before she left. Who on earth would want relationship advice from a woman like that? She is the least qualified to advise or guide anyone in the arena of relationships with other people.


----------



## rockhollow

Soggy has really lost it, and maybe that's the best thing for her to leave the show.
Her crazy antics can't do anything but hurt her reputation as a so called therapist.
It even sounds like her husband doesn't want to deal with her.  I really didn't mind her first season, yea, she was a bit over the top, but this second season, she has been horrible.
I guess she thought that Margret came on as her friend and that meant unquestionable loyalty,  the way Delores has been. I think Margret quickly saw her craziness and quickly alined herself with the other ladies, and that just put Soggy over the top.


----------



## sgj99

love how she blames her negative reviews on bad editing ... isn't that always the case with these shows!


----------



## cafecreme15

sgj99 said:


> love how she blames her negative reviews on bad editing ... isn't that always the case with these shows!



Such a pathetic excuse because it’s impossible to give someone a bad edit if they haven’t done something that is crazy or bad.


----------



## sgj99

cafecreme15 said:


> Such a pathetic excuse because it’s impossible to give someone a bad edit if they haven’t done something that is crazy or bad.



exactly!  you can't have a bad edit if you haven't done something stupid.  therefore, don't do stupid things.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when people say 'bad editing' I just have to laugh, because they provide the material... so they edit themselves in a bad light


----------



## rockhollow

I also laughing - they (Bravo) couldn’t make up all the craziness that Siggy served us this season.
She has no one to blame but her own ego. And Delores blindly supporting her over the top behaviour didn’t help. Maybe if Delores had been a real friend and tried to make her see just how crazy she was acting and how much damage she was doing to herself professionally. But I doubt it was have helped. Siggy’s ego had inflated beyond help.
And Siggy could have maybe had a friend in Margret, but she burned that bridge from the start.


----------



## cafecreme15

What is it with the beauty mark/mole disappearing near Siggy's mouth? It's clearly visible in the show, but not in her talking head interviews?


----------



## swags

Gorga restaurant closing. They are trying to say they are looking for a new location but usually one does that without closing the first one.

https://pagesix.com/2018/01/05/joe-gorgas-nj-restaurant-to-close/


----------



## Mrs.Z

swags said:


> Gorga restaurant closing. They are trying to say they are looking for a new location but usually one does that without closing the first one.
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2018/01/05/joe-gorgas-nj-restaurant-to-close/



Oh geez with this article, they are seeking a bigger location.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Gorga restaurant closing. They are trying to say they are looking for a new location but usually one does that without closing the first one.
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2018/01/05/joe-gorgas-nj-restaurant-to-close/


that restaurant is closed just like Melissa's singing career!


----------



## Mrs.Z

DC-Cutie said:


> that restaurant is closed just like Melissa's singing career!



Well at least they were honest about how much it cost to produce her music career and thus why it came to a screeching halt!


----------



## BellaCC

swags said:


> Gorga restaurant closing. They are trying to say they are looking for a new location but usually one does that without closing the first one.
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2018/01/05/joe-gorgas-nj-restaurant-to-close/



No surprise there. The food was horrible! I only had their pizza and it was not edible.


----------



## Tivo

BellaCC said:


> No surprise there. The food was horrible! I only had their pizza and it was not edible.


Dang


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg! I haven't watched lately and I excited about Danielle coming back, because  you can only drag out the tree & Mel fight for so long. Sounds like status quo for our prostitute horror lol. 

https://radaronline.com/videos/danielle-staub-engagement-cut-rhonj-after-bathroom-sex-scene/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyC1981

Danielle is so classy...


----------



## egak

She is gross - plain & simple.

What a snooze fest this season was.


----------



## Carson123

Margaret’s makeup at the party was literally disgusting


----------



## Mrs.Z

Carson123 said:


> Margaret’s makeup at the party was literally disgusting



I could not believe she was turning 50....I would have bet 60.  She just looks sloppy with the giant boobs, the prom dress and the terrible makeup....it’s a shame.


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> I could not believe she was turning 50....I would have bet 60.  She just looks sloppy with the giant boobs, the prom dress and the terrible makeup....it’s a shame.


discussed this exact sentiment last night with my husband - neither one of us could believe it was her 50th birthday,  thought she was 60, at least...

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> Omg! I haven't watched lately and I excited about Danielle coming back, because  you can only drag out the tree & Mel fight for so long. Sounds like status quo for our prostitute horror lol.
> 
> https://radaronline.com/videos/danielle-staub-engagement-cut-rhonj-after-bathroom-sex-scene/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Gross.  What's her engagement number up to now?  20??  How can 20 guys actually imagine spending their lives with her?


----------



## purseinsanity

Mrs.Z said:


> I could not believe she was turning 50....I would have bet 60.  She just looks sloppy with the giant boobs, the prom dress and the terrible makeup....it’s a shame.


She's a hot mess.  Her mouth always does a weird down turn.


----------



## cafecreme15

purseinsanity said:


> She's a hot mess.  Her mouth always does a weird down turn.



She looks just like Marge Sr. Her mouth does the same thing.


----------



## purseinsanity

cafecreme15 said:


> She looks just like Marge Sr. Her mouth does the same thing.


Looks so sloppy.  Kind of like that weird thing Carrie Fisher always did with her lips.  I always wondered if that was from drug use.


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> She's a hot mess.  Her mouth always does a weird down turn.



Her face has definitely aged in a way that is not flattering. It isn't uncommon to have a downturned mouth as one ages, but just as the sagging jowls may look extra aging, so does the sagging mouth.  Some carefully placed botox can help lift the corners of her mouth, but it is tricky to do. My mother had this done a couple of times with great results, but her mouth isn't anywhere near margaret's... And my mom is significantly older!


----------



## blkbarbie310

Margaret would have been well served with the less is more makeup approach for her birthday. She needed a clean face and red lip for her pop.  Oh well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching Tre apologize to Danielle's daughter was painful.  Shes STILL in denial.  The way she whispered 'jail' was so stupid.  First of all you weren't in jail, you were in prison and whispering it doesn't lessen the severity.


----------



## TC1

Did I see that Siggy's son Josh's girlfriend had implants?..they're graduating high school!


----------



## Rouge H

TC1 said:


> Did I see that Siggy's son Josh's girlfriend had implants?..they're graduating high school!



I know..that dress for prom really????


----------



## GoGlam

Siggy is a nut case.


----------



## purseinsanity

Siggy was horribly embarrassing to herself.  Only a moron would go to her for relationship advice.  She's completely immature and petty.


----------



## swags

I heard Siggys voice in my head for too long after watching the reunion. It was awful, she is awful and I can't imagine anyone seeking any sort of advice from her. 
I also can't stand Kim D. I know they want to pimp up the drama but come on,


----------



## TC1

You know your season was boring AF when they have to drag Kim D on the reunion (which is only 2 episodes) surprising for a RH franchise.


----------



## SandyC1981

Siggy to me is the worse housewife of all the franchises! She is so freaking annoying and happy to see she will not be back next season!


----------



## SandyC1981

Mrs.Z said:


> I could not believe she was turning 50....I would have bet 60.  She just looks sloppy with the giant boobs, the prom dress and the terrible makeup....it’s a shame.


I like her.

But I agree I seriously thought she was older than 50....


----------



## simone72

I’m surprised Siggy has a large following on her instagram she’s just as annoying as so many here in Boca. She’s way too loud for my taste. I just don’t understand why go to Margaret’s party to crash it and take your so called friends with you it’s so childish, if you didn’t want to go just don’t go. Practice what you preach she should have taken the high road


----------



## cafecreme15

TC1 said:


> You know your season was boring AF when they have to drag Kim D on the reunion (which is only 2 episodes) surprising for a RH franchise.



The season was abnormally short too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I’m no Kim D fan, but she had Tre SHOOK!!!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

simone72 said:


> I’m surprised Siggy has a large following on her instagram she’s just as annoying as so many here in Boca. She’s way too loud for my taste. I just don’t understand why go to Margaret’s party to crash it and take your so called friends with you it’s so childish, if you didn’t want to go just don’t go. Practice what you preach she should have taken the high road


Soggy must buy her followers - no one in their right mind would want anything to do with her - this past season she was just unbearable on every level, and on last night's reunion, she just elevated that even more...her poor children. Yes her behaviour at Margaret's birthday party was just too hard to believe  - who acts like that and needing to take your friends with you esp. when she had her husband there waiting - it was so over the top I think it was fake and just for cameras. At least Melissa had the sense not to be bullied by Soggy and stay at the party.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

SandyC1981 said:


> I like her.
> 
> But I agree I seriously thought she was older than 50....


I thought Margaret looked good on the reunion - best I have seen her.
Now Danielle on the other hand....


----------



## WillstarveforLV

SandyC1981 said:


> Siggy to me is the worse housewife of all the franchises! She is so freaking annoying and happy to see she will not be back next season!


My sentiments exactly! Soggy takes top prize for the worst HW of all franchises ever! Her immaturity, insecurities and extreme narcissim is way too much to handle....and is it a New Jersey or even an American thing to call a foyer a "foy-ur" and not "foy-yay"?


----------



## SandyC1981

All of the pictures of her on the wall.......so pathetic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Siggy and Tre have crazy number of followers because there are TONS of women out there with the same weird mindset as both of them.  Once I clicked on Tre's IG and it was amazing to see the number of women commenting, basically fawning over her after she was convicted and on her way to prison.


----------



## baghagg

WillstarveforLV said:


> My sentiments exactly! Soggy takes top prize for the worst HW of all franchises ever! Her immaturity, insecurities and extreme narcissim is way too much to handle....and is it a New Jersey or even an American thing to call a foyer a "foy-ur" and not "foy-yay"?


Siggy (did anyone else notice how frequently the NJ housewives [and husbands] refer/referred to her as Ziggy?) lost me at anti-Semitic..  just uncalled for. 

I'm pretty sure both pronunciations of foyer  are acceptable, I remember hearing
 'foy YAY' more frequently years ago when I was a child.




Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tropigal3

WillstarveforLV said:


> I thought Margaret looked good on the reunion - best I have seen her.
> Now Danielle on the other hand....



Huh, like Dolores, I though Danielle looked great.  The shorter hair is much classier, and the dress was gorgeous.  And I generally do not like Danielle at all.


----------



## cafecreme15

Tropigal3 said:


> Huh, like Dolores, I though Danielle looked great.  The shorter hair is much classier, and the dress was gorgeous.  And I generally do not like Danielle at all.


I agree. I love the short hair on her and her eyebrows and forehead look much more natural.


----------



## GoGlam

Danielle looked the best she’s looked in years. Margaret also looked the best we’ve seen her.

Siggy looked like she was on the middle age pageant circuit.


----------



## Longchamp

Just read On page six, Margaret's house went into foreclosure with their bank.
Couldn't post link.


----------



## Rouge H

https://pagesix.com/2018/01/18/rhonj-star-margaret-josephs-house-in-foreclosure/


----------



## GoGlam

Longchamp said:


> Just read On page six, Margaret's house went into foreclosure with their bank.
> Couldn't post link.



Yikes


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I guess that Vineyard Vines lawsuit did her in...that Soggy must be lying on her dining room hardwood floors screaming in total glee and happiness like she did at her purse party with Melissa.


----------



## baghagg

Longchamp said:


> Just read On page six, Margaret's house went into foreclosure with their bank.
> Couldn't post link.


 No wonder her current husband wasn't working on it. .


----------



## chaneljewel

Siggy is so annoying and immature.  OMG!   I cannot stand to listen to her voice!   She needs to grow up.   I can’t imagine anyone listening to her advice.  
Tre looked terrible on the reunion.  I used to think she was a prettier woman but has looked more manly lately. I’m not sure if it’s the hair or facial features.  I really noticed the change in her looks when they showed the table turn scene.  Tre never takes responsibility for her actions...always blaming someone else.  
Personally, I think Melissa looked the best on the reunion.  Her dress was appropriate without everything falling out, and make up and hair were pretty.  Margaret also looked the best I’ve seen her.  Her make up was toned down and her hair finally looked like she was a grown woman.  Those silly, ridiculous pigtails are awful!!


----------



## lulilu

Agree that Melissa looked best -- despite wearing a dress that covered her arms and shoulders, unlike the other women who seem to think that displaying giant, fat, saggy old boobs is somehow attractive.  Melissa looked young and fresh.  No pageant gown (Siggy) or slits everywhere.


----------



## lulilu

I had to laugh that the last episode said that Siggy was taking time off from work to spend with her husband.  More likely, her business has dried up after her shameful conduct all season.


----------



## SandyC1981

I'm guessing she couldn't take the heat from the viewers dissing her...we all know how delicate of a flower she is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tre's face looks extra strong due to fillers and botox


----------



## rockhollow

The one who scared me at the reunion was Delores. Her boobs looks ginormous and ready to pop out of the dress, and her face looked so round and shinny.  I know she said she'd had some work done to her face, but, my goodness it was so round!
Siggy was no looking good either, another super shinny face, I know they all wear lots of make-up, but Siggy looks like they applied it with a trowel - just way, way too much.
Then every time she opened her mouth, all I could do was roll my eyes. That woman had gone beyond weird to full out bat - s**t crazy.
I think even her sidekick Delores was having a hard time believing some of the things she was saying.
And shouting over anything that Margaret was trying to say was childish.
I really hope the rumours are true and she's left/got fired from the series.

And finally, please, please don't bring back Jaq or Caroline!!!!


----------



## Tropigal3

I agree about Delores' boobs.  It just looked...I dunno...a bit too much.  Hiked up and hanging out like spotlights.   Although I didn't notice her face as much because the boobs were too distracting whenever the camera was on her, lol!

And Siggy was the nasty girl...until Kim D. arrived.


----------



## dumblaina

I can't stop thinking about this orange handbag that melissa gorga carried earlier this season. Does anyone recognize it?


----------



## cafecreme15

dumblaina said:


> I can't stop thinking about this orange handbag that melissa gorga carried earlier this season. Does anyone recognize it?
> 
> View attachment 3940283



I’m not sure, but this got me thinking about the bags on this show in general; they’re much less impressive than the other franchises, and in some cases, just downright tacky (e.g. Siggy’s plastic looking fake green croc Birkin). I remember Tre used to have a very nice collection of Hermès Garden Party bags. Wonder if she had to sell them all? Or if she realized she shouldn’t been carrying expensive bags while her husband is still in jail for the fraud that paid for them.


----------



## Rouge H

I know the NJ gals love their LV’s. Might want to check that.


----------



## baghagg

dumblaina said:


> I can't stop thinking about this orange handbag that melissa gorga carried earlier this season. Does anyone recognize it?
> 
> View attachment 3940283


Pretty sure this is a Louis Vuitton - maybe Soufflot?


----------



## Mrs.Z

dumblaina said:


> I can't stop thinking about this orange handbag that melissa gorga carried earlier this season. Does anyone recognize it?
> 
> View attachment 3940283



It’s a Givenchy Lucrezia Duffle Bag


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> It’s a Givenchy Lucrezia Duffle Bag


I think you're correct - the LV Soufflot is more round and may only have been produced in Epi..


----------



## Prufrock613

I guess Melissa’s store was selling fakes.  She posted this.  All About the Tea has astory about it this weekend.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Prufrock613 said:


> I guess Melissa’s store was selling fakes.  She posted this.  All About the Tea has astory about it this weekend.


Uh, because  Gorga didn't know she was selling inauthentic Chanel, Chanel had to 'inform' her... As if she didn't know.


----------



## TC1

Cause any ole mom & pop shop can sell Chanel?. Come on Melissa, you knew it was fake from the get go. They must have threatened to sue her.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Fakers are gonna fake! 
 Her IG is getting it good - lots of posts shaming her, as they should.


----------



## absolutpink

I saw that on her IG this morning... how could she possibly have thought they were real Chanel items?! There's no way.


----------



## cafecreme15

She deleted on the comments on that post and turned comment mode off [emoji23]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cafecreme15 said:


> She deleted on the comments on that post and turned comment mode off [emoji23]


Of course she did!! shade, shade and shame!!  But they are all calling her out on it on her other IG posts!


----------



## Prufrock613

WillstarveforLV said:


> Of course she did!! shade, shade and shame!!  But they are all calling her out on it on her other IG posts!



 I find this so amusing.  I hope they roast her.

This family is one shady bunch!


----------



## Ceeyahd

absolutpink said:


> I saw that on her IG this morning... how could she possibly have thought they were real Chanel items?! There's no way.



Nope, not a chance. She loves her labels too much not to know.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Ceeyahd said:


> Nope, not a chance. She loves her labels too much not to know.


She wants and needs to sell all the fake Chanel she can to buy herself real Chanel...that's the only way she can do it.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Prufrock613 said:


> I find this so amusing.  I hope they roast her.
> 
> This family is one shady bunch!


Soooo shady...all of them.


----------



## bagsforme

People on her insta saying they're not getting money back.  Well she's selling counterfeit they can press charges.  How the heck did she think she could get away with that??


----------



## lulilu

She was probably stocking up on Canal St.  She absolutely knew they were fake.  As if Chanel would sell through her.


----------



## Tivo

When is Juicy getting out?


----------



## pursegrl12

Tivo said:


> When is Juicy getting out?


 2024 then back to Italy


----------



## swags

From the Daily Mail:

Joe Giudice was initially slated to end his 41-month prison sentence in August 2019. According to Us Weekly, after having time shaved off his sentence,* Joe is due home on March 14, 2019.*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iudices-husband-Joe-prison.html#ixzz5E6nRc2pv 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## cafecreme15

swags said:


> From the Daily Mail:
> 
> Joe Giudice was initially slated to end his 41-month prison sentence in August 2019. According to Us Weekly, after having time shaved off his sentence,* Joe is due home on March 14, 2019.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iudices-husband-Joe-prison.html#ixzz5E6nRc2pv
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


And I don't believe it has been decided yet whether Joe will face deportation or not.


----------



## simone72

Rehashing this thread to say I have seen recent pics of Teresa doing a bikini competition and she looks amazing talk about a revenge body ! They say she came in third place not bad !!


----------



## Mrs.Z

simone72 said:


> Rehashing this thread to say I have seen recent pics of Teresa doing a bikini competition and she looks amazing talk about a revenge body ! They say she came in third place not bad !!



But the tan and the blond hair aged her 20 years....I get that it was to show off the muscles but she looked horrendous


----------



## simone72

Mrs.Z said:


> But the tan and the blond hair aged her 20 years....I get that it was to show off the muscles but she looked horrendous


It’s prob a spray tan they do that for the competition I agree hair a little too blonde


----------



## pursegrl12

simone72 said:


> Rehashing this thread to say I have seen recent pics of Teresa doing a bikini competition and she looks amazing talk about a revenge body ! They say she came in third place not bad !!


It was held at my high school!!!! well, I'm not in HS school now but when I went there


----------



## pixiejenna

I was surprised to see tree doing bodybuilding let alone placing. She looks good she was always thin to begin with. The thing I’m wondering is why bodybuilding is she doing it to work towards sponsorships? 

Fun fact the orange tan is on purpose to show the muscle definition under the bright lights. Even more fun face you HAVE to be completely hairless before you get your show tan or you’ll have streaking. One of the the guys I work with used to do shows. On day in the winter he was wearing shorts which naturally caught my attention he was also freshly spray tanned, then I noticed that his legs were hairless. And I was like wtf and he explained it to me about the streaking.


----------



## AECornell

I read Joe is going to be deported but People is denying it so far!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/people.com/tv/joe-giudice-denies-hes-being-deported/amp/

Real Housewives of New Jersey's Joe Giudice Denies Reports He Is Being Deported to Italy

Teresa Giudice‘s husband, Joe, is denying he is being deported before his prison sentence is up in 2019.
The former Real Housewives of New Jersey star is currently servicing a 41-month prison sentence for mail, wire and bankruptcy fraud that began in March 2016.
James J. Leonard Jr., their family attorney, tells PEOPLE in an exclusive statement that no moves had been made to deport the reality star.
“I can state with absolute certainty that no decision has been made regarding the immigration status of Joe Giudice,” Leonard Jr. says. “The same immigration detainer that was lodged against him in March of 2016 remains in place today, but I want to be absolutely clear about this, no judicial authority has made any decision regarding what will happen with that detainer.”


----------



## AECornell

Here’s the Radar Online link saying her is:

https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...e-to-be-deported-from-us-government-confirms/


----------



## pixiejenna

Joe’s in denial if he thinks that he’s going to be deported.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tree signed a half a million dollar deal to do a special about Joe’s deportation. I’m not surprised that she’s doing it she needs the money. I am surprised that bravo is paying that much for it.


----------



## Tivo

pixiejenna said:


> Tree signed a half a million dollar deal to do a special about Joe’s deportation. I’m not surprised that she’s doing it she needs the money. I am surprised that bravo is paying that much for it.


So it’s confirmed that he’s getting shipped back to Italy?


----------



## AECornell

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.go...e-spinoff-special-joe-deportation-untrue/amp/

Teresa Giudice NOT Filming “Spinoff Special” About Husband Joe’s Possible Deportation, Despite Claim

Teresa Giudice is not filming a “spinoff special” about husband Joe Giudice possibly being deported, despite a new claim. This allegation comes from a site that has peddled a lot of misinformation about the couple over the years. Now a lawyer for Teresa tells Gossip Cop this latest narrative is untrue, too.


As widely reported, Joe is currently behind bars for fraud offenses. It was known as far back as 2014 that Joe could be deported back to Italy upon completing his sentence, since he is not a U.S. citizen and plead guilty to crimes that fall under moral turpitude. Last month, it was denied by the family’s attorney that a decision has already been made to deport Joe even before he finishes serving his time.

Now according to RadarOnline, Teresa is “cashing in on hubby Juicy Joe’s deportation crisis” by “getting a whopping $500,000 to film about the situation.” The site, which maintains he “could be kicked out of the country at any time after a judge ruled his deportation process could proceed,” alleges Teresa is “going to showcase the scandal on television.” But it’s claimed the footage won’t be used for the “Real Housewives of New Jersey,” which was renewed earlier this year.

Rather, a so-called “insider” contends, “Teresa was offered big bucks to film a special about Joe’s deportation and she agreed to do it.” The untraceable source puts the figure at “half a million dollars to share the story on camera.” Insists the blog’s tipster, “It is going to be like the other specials when she was in prison and will show how she and Joe and [their daughters] are handling the scary prospect of Joe getting deported.”

It is true that in 2015 Bravo aired a three-part special about how the Giudice family was coping while Teresa served her own prison stint. In 2016, however, TMZ confirmed that there weren’t any specials in the works for Joe’s time in lock-up. That reporting was accurate; Teresa has continued to appear on “RHONJ,” but there haven’t been any additional specials or spinoffs.

And her lawyer, James Leonard, tells Gossip Cop she isn’t planning to do one now about Joe’s potential deportation. “Whoever comes up with these fake stories should leave RadarOnline and start writing fiction,” he says, cracking, “There’s got to be more money in it.” Indeed, the outlet has been caught peddling fake news about the Giudices multiple times over the years, particularly on the topic of Bravo filming.

Almost four years ago, for example, the online publication claimed Teresa was shooting a Christmas special as a “goodbye to her fans” before she entered prison. Gossip Cop busted that story at the time with the help of a network spokesperson, and no holiday special ever aired. Around the same time, another article from the website alleged Teresa was already filming a seventh season of “RHONJ” before she had to turn herself in. That, too, was untrue, just as Gossip Cop said in 2014. Season 7 of the “Real Housewives of New Jersey” wasn’t announced until 2016.


----------



## Florasun

A kinder, gentler Danielle on Wendy Williams. (But wait for it, she gets in a couple of good ones near the end.)


----------



## baghagg

Florasun said:


> A kinder, gentler Danielle on Wendy Williams. (But wait for it, she gets in a couple of good ones near the end.)


I watched her interview in real time today,  I must say the audience had a lot of love for Danielle Staub!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I didn’t know Danielle has RA. She seems to be managing it well right now. I have a few relatives who have it, one pretty severely. It can be extremely debilitating - hopefully Danielle never gets to that point.


----------



## simone72

Danielle on E! Daily Pop today also a much nicer Danielle and very calm. One thing tho she has so many fillers she’s unrecognizable!


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow she’s barely recognizable with the fillers/work she’s had done. She was surprisingly clam for this interview and actually showed some lines of boundary with Tree, but not for the other tolls Jacque or Caroline lol.


----------



## Baglady41

https://people.com/tv/joe-giudice-will-be-deported-italy-after-prison/ 

Oh wow. I wonder how this will play out.


----------



## cafecreme15

Baglady41 said:


> https://people.com/tv/joe-giudice-will-be-deported-italy-after-prison/
> 
> Oh wow. I wonder how this will play out.



Holy ****. Really did not think this would play out that way. It seems very extreme to me given that he has lived his entire life in the US and he and Teresa have successfully paid back the restitution they owed; I hope he is successful on appeal.


----------



## buzzytoes

cafecreme15 said:


> Holy ****. Really did not think this would play out that way. It seems very extreme to me given that he has lived his entire life in the US and he and Teresa have successfully paid back the restitution they owed; I hope he is successful on appeal.



I didn’t think he would be deported but I don’t agree that it’s extreme. He’s had plenty of opportunity to get his citizenship, then broke a bunch of laws, so why should he stay? Yes he’s got a family, but usually the reason people don’t get citizenship is because it’s freakin’ expensive, and that clearly wasn’t an obstacle for him.


----------



## cafecreme15

buzzytoes said:


> I didn’t think he would be deported but I don’t agree that it’s extreme. He’s had plenty of opportunity to get his citizenship, then broke a bunch of laws, so why should he stay? Yes he’s got a family, but usually the reason people don’t get citizenship is because it’s freakin’ expensive, and that clearly wasn’t an obstacle for him.


To me this feels more like a case where the government has chosen to make an example out of someone who is relatively high profile without considering, or rather what in my opinion would be properly weighing, the other circumstances involved considering this was a completely discretionary decision. 
Maybe I'm misremembering, but did Joe claim that he didnt know he wasnt a US citizen? (not that that is a defense). Also, they were filmed in the early seasons of the show taking a family trip to Italy. Is it known what documentation he used to enter and exit the US? Presumably he could not have had a US passport?


----------



## simone72

cafecreme15 said:


> To me this feels more like a case where the government has chosen to make an example out of someone who is relatively high profile without considering, or rather what in my opinion would be properly weighing, the other circumstances involved considering this was a completely discretionary decision.
> Maybe I'm misremembering, but did Joe claim that he didnt know he wasnt a US citizen? (not that that is a defense). Also, they were filmed in the early seasons of the show taking a family trip to Italy. Is it known what documentation he used to enter and exit the US? Presumably he could not have had a US passport?


In this political climate I’m sure the judge has no choice but to follow the rule especially because he’s high profile there’s no way it could have been avoided. It’s really sad that these girls have gone through all of this it’s not their fault I feel for the kids


----------



## cafecreme15

simone72 said:


> In this political climate I’m sure the judge has no choice but to follow the rule especially because he’s high profile there’s no way it could have been avoided. It’s really sad that these girls have gone through all of this it’s not their fault I feel for the kids


I fear you are right - it will be interesting to see what happens on appeal. It's sad because it's always the innocent children who get hurt the most in these situations.


----------



## starrynite_87

cafecreme15 said:


> To me this feels more like a case where the government has chosen to make an example out of someone who is relatively high profile without considering, or rather what in my opinion would be properly weighing, the other circumstances involved considering this was a completely discretionary decision.
> Maybe I'm misremembering, but did Joe claim that he didnt know he wasnt a US citizen? (not that that is a defense). Also, they were filmed in the early seasons of the show taking a family trip to Italy. Is it known what documentation he used to enter and exit the US? Presumably he could not have had a US passport?



His claim of not knowing he wasn’t a citizen makes no sense what so ever. As a permanent resident you would need your green card to re-enter the country. I am also assuming that he attended college, so you would have to disclose his immigration status. His wife is a citizen, why in all the years they were married did they not file for his citizenship or after 5 years of being a permanent resident. When my father filed for our Permanent residency the lawyer told us since my father went to college in the U.S., he made over six-figures a year and he owned property in the U.S it would be much easier for us to be approved for our green cards and to get our citizenship. I’m thinking that it is the current climate we’re in.


----------



## Tropigal3

starrynite_87 said:


> His claim of not knowing he wasn’t a citizen makes no sense what so ever. As a permanent resident you would need your green card to re-enter the country. I am also assuming that he attended college, so you would have to disclose his immigration status. His wife is a citizen,* why in all the years they were married did they not file for his citizenship or after 5 years of being a permanent resident*. When my father filed for our Permanent residency the lawyer told us since my father went to college in the U.S., he made over six-figures a year and he owned property in the U.S it would be much easier for us to be approved for our green cards and to get our citizenship. I’m thinking that it is the current climate we’re in.



There are many who have lived in the US most of their lives and never obtain citizenship for whatever reason.  Some are probably lazy or afraid of not passing the test for one reason or another.  Many most likely don't think anything will happen to get them deported.


----------



## Florasun

Tropigal3 said:


> There are many who have lived in the US most of their lives and never obtain citizenship for whatever reason.  Some are probably lazy or afraid of not passing the test for one reason or another.  Many most likely don't think anything will happen to get them deported.



Yes I know someone like that. I think their excuse is laziness.


----------



## Florasun

I was watching some reruns of RHNJ this morning. This particular episode occurs when news of the scandal broke and Tre and Juicy had to go to court, then Kim B brings some lawyer to Melissa's Christmas party, Teresa flips out, and Melissa asks her to leave. Then Melissa's brother asks Joe to pay back the 1000$ he was owed, and Teresa and Kathy were pissed at each other.  NJ is not one of the ones I follow regularly, so I don't know why Teresa and Kathy were fighting, but does anyone know what their relationship is now?


----------



## jennlt

Florasun said:


> I was watching some reruns of RHNJ this morning. This particular episode occurs when news of the scandal broke and Tre and Juicy had to go to court, then Kim B brings some lawyer to Melissa's Christmas party, Teresa flips out, and Melissa asks her to leave. Then Melissa's brother asks Joe to pay back the 1000$ he was owed, and Teresa and Kathy were pissed at each other.  NJ is not one of the ones I follow regularly, so I don't know why Teresa and Kathy were fighting, but does anyone know what their relationship is now?



Iirc, they no longer speak but I'm not sure what caused the rift.


----------



## starrynite_87

Tropigal3 said:


> There are many who have lived in the US most of their lives and never obtain citizenship for whatever reason.  Some are probably lazy or afraid of not passing the test for one reason or another.  Many most likely don't think anything will happen to get them deported.



As someone who is part of an immigrant community, I knew many people who felt that way. I’m Zambian, so the reason many people in our community never bothered to obtain their citizenship, despite having lived here for decades,owning homes here, and having children who are American Citizens was because Zambia did not allow dual citizenship (that changed in 2018). The election changed everything, out of fear of the unknown many took the steps towards obtaining their U.S. citizenship.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I have immediate relatives that haven't taken care of their citizenship... Careless. My dad never did, it was stressful to his children, in their adult awareness. Selfish on his part.


----------



## Ceeyahd

https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...suffering-deportation-rich-wakile-says-rhonj/

The Wakile family had been fair weather in their support for T and Joe. Now there's supportive chatting. But when it was going down, they were snarky, not at all supportive, talked too much on camera. I had sick disappointment for that family running their mouths, it was so unbecoming on their part. Who would express the resentment and satisfaction the way they did, even for an acquaintance. Kathy and Rosie met T for lunch and T made clear she wished them well, but didn't have reason for further relationship with them. I understood completely, and was shocked that T articulated her desire for a parting of the relationship so well, and without acting as a victim. I've been in a very similar situation with legal issue in the family and the other part of the family seemingly relishing the events. Bye girls, forever. Because at the end of the day, if your family can't offer support (even quiet support) and even treats the bad fortune/luck/judgment as a gift, what benefits are offered. The Gorgas acted appropriately, and the events seemingly mended and strengthened their family bonds.
The Wakile family support now seems an attempt at saving face.


----------



## Tivo

I guarantee you the Guidice’s just hit the jackpot. Bravo will be on its knees begging to make this a show. In Italy? Come on guys! You know how this works. It’s a vacation destination...not the world’s worst place to live.


----------



## Erum7860

Florasun said:


> I was watching some reruns of RHNJ this morning. This particular episode occurs when news of the scandal broke and Tre and Juicy had to go to court, then Kim B brings some lawyer to Melissa's Christmas party, Teresa flips out, and Melissa asks her to leave. Then Melissa's brother asks Joe to pay back the 1000$ he was owed, and Teresa and Kathy were pissed at each other.  NJ is not one of the ones I follow regularly, so I don't know why Teresa and Kathy were fighting, but does anyone know what their relationship is now?





jennlt said:


> Iirc, they no longer speak but I'm not sure what caused the rift.



The rift between Teresa & Kathy actually stems from family drama. Kathy’s dad and Teresa’s mom we’re siblings. A disagreement between the Teresa’s dad and his brother in law (Kathy’s dad) causes the cousins to grow apart and Teresa’s mom sided with her husband over her brother. After Kathy’s dad died, Kathy & Rosie obviously became protective over their mom and it affected the relationship with Teresa who didn’t like some of the comments her Aunt made on air. 


I used to be way to invested in RHONJ lol as you can tell. I lost interest when the Manzos bailed and these new women were brought on.


----------



## Tivo

Bravo, I promise I WILL watch “Theresa and Joe: Starting over in Italy!”

Make this happen!!


----------



## TC1

Yeah, they can go. They're both criminals that have served time, stolen from other people and paid restitution..they can have their clean slate..but apparently not in NJ.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Yeah, they can go. They're both criminals that have served time, stolen from other people and paid restitution..they can have their clean slate..but apparently not in NJ.



I can think of far worse criminal actions by illegal immigrants, who are not prosecuted or deported. Many people that commit tax evasion are not known, prosecuted or deported. This guy is receiving a trifecta of punishment.
...


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Yeah, they can go. They're both criminals that have served time, stolen from other people and paid restitution..they can have their clean slate..but apparently not in NJ.


I know I’m watching RTv, but I can’t watch a felon (and her husband) just go on their merry way?!?  It makes me sick that Bravo kept her there.


----------



## Florasun

Erum7860 said:


> The rift between Teresa & Kathy actually stems from family drama. Kathy’s dad and Teresa’s mom we’re siblings. A disagreement between the Teresa’s dad and his brother in law (Kathy’s dad) causes the cousins to grow apart and Teresa’s mom sided with her husband over her brother. After Kathy’s dad died, Kathy & Rosie obviously became protective over their mom and it affected the relationship with Teresa who didn’t like some of the comments her Aunt made on air.
> 
> 
> I used to be way to invested in RHONJ lol as you can tell. I lost interest when the Manzos bailed and these new women were brought on.



Thank you for the explanation!! So much drama swirling around Teresa and Joe.
I dislike them, but I think she gives the show its life. Tre is the Queen Bee, much like Bethenny on RHoNY.


----------



## lulilu

From his ruling, I don't think the judge really wanted to deport Joe:  “Based upon the law, I find you deportable and ineligible for any kind of relief. Mr. Giudice, no matter how this turns out, I wish you the best. I decided this case as a matter of law.”

Maybe the judge thinks an appeal will be successful.

I don't know why they did not present more evidence (or were permitted to) of Joe's ties to the US.


----------



## starrynite_87

lulilu said:


> From his ruling, I don't think the judge really wanted to deport Joe:  “Based upon the law, I find you deportable and ineligible for any kind of relief. Mr. Giudice, no matter how this turns out, I wish you the best. I decided this case as a matter of law.”
> 
> Maybe the judge thinks an appeal will be successful.
> 
> I don't know why they did not present more evidence (or were permitted to) of Joe's ties to the US.



I have a friend who is an immigration lawyer and she had mentioned that depending on what the crime is,typically deportation is a last resort. I read an article on the Forbes website about Joe and they spoke to an immigration lawyer that said because Joe was convicted of what is considered crimes of moral turpitude and aggravated felonies on top of the fact that he isn’t a citizen is the reason why for the ruling.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ewives-husband-will-be-deported-to-italy/amp/


----------



## Prufrock613

How did Joe have a legit passport , in all of the overseas trips, they had gone on?!?


----------



## Prufrock613

Just looked this up: green card lasts for 10 yrs
and you can renew it each time.
*You should renew your Green Card if you are a permanent resident and your card is valid for 10 years and is either expired or will expire within the next 6 months. You may begin the renewal process by: Filing online Form I-90, Application to Replace Permanent Resident Card.Sep 28, 2018*
*After a Green Card is Granted | USCIS*


----------



## starrynite_87

Prufrock613 said:


> Just looked this up: green card lasts for 10 yrs
> and you can renew it each time.
> *You should renew your Green Card if you are a permanent resident and your card is valid for 10 years and is either expired or will expire within the next 6 months. You may begin the renewal process by: Filing online Form I-90, Application to Replace Permanent Resident Card.Sep 28, 2018*
> *After a Green Card is Granted | USCIS*



Green card’s in the period between 1964 and 1989 didn’t have expiration dates( since Joe came to the USA at age one, I’m assuming this was the type he had), so he never had to renew his. My whole beef with his defense of not knowing he wasn’t a citizen was his passport and if he assumed he was a citizen did he ever vote??? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bye Joe!


----------



## Florasun

Teresa crying about Joe's deportation


more from CNN
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/15/entertainment/teresa-joe-giudice-deportation/index.html

Joe and Teresa should have thought about the potential impact to his family while he was doing the crime.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Florasun said:


> Teresa crying about Joe's deportation
> 
> 
> 
> more from CNN
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/15/entertainment/teresa-joe-giudice-deportation/index.html
> 
> Joe and Teresa should have thought about the potential impact to his family while he was doing the crime.




Was it ever determined that Teresa knew about the fraud, or not. I thought she signed documents without knowing what the details were.


----------



## Aimee3

Ceeyahd said:


> Was it ever determined that Teresa knew about the fraud, or not. I thought she signed documents without knowing what the details were.



That’s why you don’t sign things you haven’t read and understood!!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Aimee3 said:


> That’s why you don’t sign things you haven’t read and understood!!!



Of course. I just wondered if her claim of signing without reading was found to be a lie.


----------



## TC1

Ceeyahd said:


> Of course. I just wondered if her claim of signing without reading was found to be a lie.


She would claim exactly what her lawyers told her to.


----------



## Tivo

Ceeyahd said:


> Was it ever determined that Teresa knew about the fraud, or not. I thought she signed documents without knowing what the details were.


Teresa went to prison so I’d say the courts determined it, lol.


----------



## Aimee3

Tivo said:


> Teresa went to prison so I’d say the courts determined it, lol.



Yes!  I don’t think claiming ignorance is a defense.


----------



## MamaSleepy

This morning on GMA was an interview with Teresa - at least I think it was her.


----------



## sgj99

oh come on!  he knew he wasn't a legal citizen.  he just was hoping that 1.) it would never be an issue and 2.) if it ever became an issue he could say "I didn't know!"  remember:  this is the same man who was caught driving with a fake ID (his brother's) because his own had been suspended.


----------



## TC1

GMA has no real stories to report on?


----------



## MamaSleepy

TC1 said:


> GMA has no real stories to report on?


I only caught a morsel of the interview and that portion was abt Joe's possible deportation. As far as the skill level of GMA's producers, I'm not qualified to assess.   ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Like all shows starting their new season, the stars are disbatched to promote.


----------



## Tivo

^^^
I agree


----------



## Ginger Tea

MamaSleepy said:


> This morning on GMA was an interview with Teresa - at least I think it was her.
> View attachment 4244924



What is going on with her face?


----------



## cafecreme15

Ginger Tea said:


> What is going on with her face?


Wayyyyyy too many fillers


----------



## MamaSleepy

Ginger Tea said:


> What is going on with her face?


Well, I can't be certain but I just hope that ChapStick comes in a spray.


----------



## Florasun

MamaSleepy said:


> This morning on GMA was an interview with Teresa - at least I think it was her.
> View attachment 4244924


Maybe I'm imagining it, but I think she looks harried and stressed, probably wondering how she is going to support all those kids. As a not-so-intelligent ex con she doesn't have a lot of options for employment if the Bravo contract goes away. That stress is showing, and Botox and fillers can't hide it. She better do some more yoga.


----------



## lulilu

I am done with this show.  The women are just too gross.  Especially, the one who they won't make an official HW because of all the skeletons in her closet.


----------



## baghagg

New season starts tonight.


----------



## swags

I didn't remember that Frank was a lawyer and I had not heard about him being disbarred. The whole Delores thing is an odd situation, especially with the kids out of the house.


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> I didn't remember that Frank was a lawyer and I had not heard about him being disbarred. The whole Delores thing is an odd situation, especially with the kids out of the house.



Thank God! I thought that I was the only one that learned that he was a lawyer. I assumed he did something in construction...that teaches me not to judge a book by its cover.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I didn't remember that Frank was a lawyer and I had not heard about him being disbarred. The whole Delores thing is an odd situation, especially with the kids out of the house.



that whole thing with him living in the house with Delores is odd and strange!


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I didn't remember that Frank was a lawyer and I had not heard about him being disbarred. The whole Delores thing is an odd situation, especially with the kids out of the house.





starrynite_87 said:


> Thank God! I thought that I was the only one that learned that he was a lawyer. I assumed he did something in construction...that teaches me not to judge a book by its cover.



and while Delores played it off as no big deal except for the fact he lied/didn't tell her about his disbarrment it is a big deal in the legal profession to be disbarred!  Delores is as dumb as Tre is.


----------



## MamaSleepy

I didn't know Frank was a lawyer either. I thought he was in construction, like a house contractor. Wasn't that mentioned when Delores gutted and remodeled her kitchen? I thought Frank did the remodel bc he was in construction?


----------



## MamaSleepy

MamaSleepy said:


> Well, I can't be certain but I just hope that ChapStick comes in a spray.


Last night on Watch What Happens Live, Andy said the #1 question they'd been getting was abt Teresa's face. 
'Have you enhanced your face at all?' "No." 
'Fillers?' 
"Um, I do botox." 
'Ok. Any fillers in the cheeks?' 
"No, no." 
'No? looks a little rounder.' 
"Really?" 
'You look great' 
"Thank you" 
'The lips?' 
"Yeah, a little bit" 
'Oh, okay, alright, now you're talking. Alright, Tre!' 
"I'm not going to lie, I'll tell you." 
'Ok, so the lips but no filler in your cheeks?' 
"No. Well, I mean they got fuller bc I'm not eating, I'm drinking tequila..."
'That's not supposed to make....' 
"Yeah, the calories! And I'm eating pasta now!" 
'Oh. Well, I guess I don't know how that works.'

Teresa really seemed to believe her ludicrous explanations would be accepted by us. And, for some reason I wasn’t insulted. At least no more than when my toddler denied eating candy when I could see his face was covered in chocolate. 

So perhaps this interview served as corroboration of Teresa's trial claims of knowing nothing. IMO, the interview served as a measurement of dimness, just like an ophthalmologist's simple eye chart. You can decide for yourself which level of ability she landed on.


----------



## Tivo

Observations from the first episode: Theresa’s is the first word out of gate. There wouldn’t be a show without her. Melissa can delude herself all she wants but this is Theresa’s show, period.
Margaret gets on my nerves.

I think Siggy will be back at some point in the future. It must burn her not being on this season when Margaret is.

I’ve had it with Delores. Don’t like her.
What’s with that boob dress in her talking heads? She looks ridiculous and desperate.

I’m over Melissa.


----------



## starrynite_87

MamaSleepy said:


> I didn't know Frank was a lawyer either. I thought he was in construction, like a house contractor. Wasn't that mentioned when Delores gutted and remodeled her kitchen? I thought Frank did the remodel bc he was in construction?



I knew I wasn’t crazy because I could have sworn she said he was a contractor or was in the construction field. I assumed he owned a construction business and she was a police officer.


----------



## baghagg

They spoke of Frank being an attorney during Delores's first season.   I assumed he no longer practiced law for a variety of reasons,  and I find myself wondering if he was disbarred long ago and they're using it now for the purposes of a story line..


----------



## baghagg

I'm not sure this will work,  but I'll try to attach what I found during a Google search:

ETA:  the attachment didn't work so I removed it - it is a 46 page, public record  document regarding the final decision to disbar.  The gist of it is that he comingled escrow funds with personal funds,  in essence...  dated 2017.


----------



## Florasun

Can someone create a Venn diagram showing the crooks, the clueless, and the honest cast members of RHoNJ?


----------



## Ceeyahd

baghagg said:


> I'm not sure this will work,  but I'll try to attach what I found during a Google search:
> 
> ETA:  the attachment didn't work so I removed it - it is a 46 page, public record  document regarding the final decision to disbar.  The gist of it is that he comingled escrow funds with personal funds,  in essence...  dated 2017.



IDK about NJ, but in CA the first offense isn't disbarment. I didn't go searching NJ state bar, but in CA disciplinary actions/history is available for anyone's review. I worked with someone, long ago, and she had co-mingled funds. First it was a suspension, she was a trainwreck, she was finally disbarred as she continued to practice law on the down low and then didn't follow through with the process as ordered. I don't believe that this is the one and only bad action by Frank.


----------



## baghagg

Ceeyahd said:


> IDK about NJ, but in CA the first offense isn't disbarment. I didn't go searching NJ state bar, but in CA disciplinary actions/history is available for anyone's review. I worked with someone, long ago, and she had co-mingled funds. First it was a suspension, she was a trainwreck, she was finally disbarred as she continued to practice law on the down low and then didn't follow through with the process as ordered. I don't believe that this is the one and only bad action by Frank.


Yowza  What a mess..

I read the first 10 pages or so..  according to the document there were several instances going back to 2010, all referenced therein.


----------



## Ceeyahd

baghagg said:


> Yowza  What a mess..
> 
> I read the first 10 pages or so..  according to the document there were several instances going back to 2010, all referenced therein.



Ok, several instances, that makes sense. How about Delores stating he didn't steal, basically harmed no one... She didn't know, maybe she didn't know.


----------



## baghagg

Ceeyahd said:


> Ok, several instances, that makes sense. How about Delores stating he didn't steal, basically harmed no one... She didn't know, maybe she didn't know.


Anything's possible,  I guess..


----------



## jennlt

Florasun said:


> Can someone create a Venn diagram showing the crooks, the clueless, and the honest cast members of RHoNJ?



Wait, what? There are _honest_ RHoNJ cast members?!


----------



## Ceeyahd

jennlt said:


> Wait, what? There are _honest_ RHoNJ cast members?!



Marge Sr honestly wanted to rejuvenate her vag.


----------



## rockhollow

I sure hope they don't let Siggy back on. I was very nervous when Melissa mentioned her and was ready to hit fast forward, but thankfully it was about the birthday cake.
But I am ready to fast forward as it looks like it's going to be Tre VS Melissa - of all the story lines, this is the worst to bring  back.

I sure don't like Tre's look with this bodybuilding. It's making her look way to masculine  - not a good look.
Also not liking the blond ends on her hair. She had nice dark hair, stick with that.
I don't mind when women with lighter brown hair go blond, but it just never looks good on women with dark hair - so it's not good on Delores either.


----------



## Florasun

jennlt said:


> Wait, what? There are _honest_ RHoNJ cast members?!


Haha you're right! There will be only two circles on the diagram.


----------



## Florasun

rockhollow said:


> I sure don't like Tre's look with this bodybuilding. It's making her look way to masculine  - not a good look.
> Also not liking the blond ends on her hair. She had nice dark hair, stick with that.
> I don't mind when women with lighter brown hair go blond, but it just never looks good on women with dark hair - so it's not good on Delores either.


Agree. The bodybuilding makes her look even more cave-womanish.
Rockhollow, was it you who had the avatar of Tre as a cave Woman? I loved that pic, it always made me giggle.


----------



## Prufrock613

Ceeyahd said:


> IDK about NJ, but in CA the first offense isn't disbarment. I didn't go searching NJ state bar, but in CA disciplinary actions/history is available for anyone's review. I worked with someone, long ago, and she had co-mingled funds. First it was a suspension, she was a trainwreck, she was finally disbarred as she continued to practice law on the down low and then didn't follow through with the process as ordered. I don't believe that this is the one and only bad action by Frank.


I believe he has a drug conviction, also.  He pleaded guilty to possession and intent to deliver, in 1988 (IIRC).


----------



## swags

I would love if they would quit showing the vaginal rejuvenation on every show. First it was waxing on most of these shows and now its rejuvenation. 
I also don't care for the muscled look of Tre. 
Melissa can moan about Tre all she wants, Tre is the reason she has a job. She is not nearly as fabulous as she thinks. 
I liked Delores but all this Frank stuff has me rethinking the whole thing,. Its sounds so shady.
Isn't Danielle already getting divorced? She's just a little too crazy for this show.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Ceeyahd said:


> Marge Sr honestly wanted to rejuvenate her vag.


And her face is next. 
She has such a cute face now, esp when she smiles, I hope she retains that. Bet she's a fun friend!


----------



## rockhollow

Florasun said:


> Agree. The bodybuilding makes her look even more cave-womanish.
> Rockhollow, was it you who had the avatar of Tre as a cave Woman? I loved that pic, it always made me giggle.



Sadly no, but fondly remember the avatar.
Body building is the worst thing she could have chosen. She should have continued with yoga, it would have given her a beautiful rock hard, body without the caveman look.


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> Sadly no, but fondly remember the avatar.
> Body building is the worst thing she could have chosen. She should have continued with yoga, it would have given her a beautiful rock hard, body without the caveman look.


And we have already done the rock-hard bikini bogey building thing, with Tamra on RHOC!


----------



## Longchamp

My favorite character was Juicy Joe.  Since he's no longer in the picture, show is dead to me.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Ceeyahd said:


> Was it ever determined that Teresa knew about the fraud, or not. I thought she signed documents without knowing what the details were.



All the while claiming she was a smart business woman.  I don’t know of any smart business women who don’t know what they’re signing.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

swags said:


> Isn't Danielle already getting divorced? She's just a little too crazy for this show.



Probably got married just to have a storyline


----------



## Ceeyahd

bagnshoofetish said:


> All the while claiming she was a smart business woman.  I don’t know of any smart business women who don’t know what they’re signing.


I know, but she's a dingbat. I'm not defending her. I used to sign my name to docs my DH handed me, without reading in detail, many years back. Stupid, ignorance, shortsighted, immature.


----------



## MamaSleepy

bagnshoofetish said:


> Probably got married just to have a storyline


Yeah, bc 19 engagements wouldn't be crazy enough for Danielle.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is it a jersey housewife requirement that you build a big house and fill it wit gaudy furniture?

The new lady from turkey, her home is grand but the decor is awful


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Is it a jersey housewife requirement that you build a big house and fill it wit gaudy furniture?
> 
> The new lady from turkey, her home is grand but the decor is awful


Right? and looks so empty!!


----------



## MamaSleepy

DC-Cutie said:


> Is it a jersey housewife requirement that you build a big house and fill it wit gaudy furniture?
> 
> The new lady from turkey, her home is grand but the decor is awful


I thought the outside of Jennifer's home was gorgeous! However, the interior wasn't my aesthetic either. While I'm not a fan of gold, gilt and lots of detail, there are ppl who love it. So I'm not shading them!

Not sure how long they've lived in this residence but, to me, that "empty" look might be due to furniture brought from a prior home so it isn't quite right? Or perhaps we're seeing the early stages of filling the home? Either way, it's missing rugs, accessories, and the homey personal touches, right?

Oh... white fabric furnishings + rowdy children = disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## MamaSleepy

My nasty comment: new gal Jennifer's husband was scary to me. 
There. 
I said it.


----------



## lulilu

MamaSleepy said:


> I thought the outside of Jennifer's home was gorgeous! However, the interior wasn't my aesthetic either. While I'm not a fan of gold, gilt and lots of detail, there are ppl who love it. So I'm not shading them!
> 
> Not sure how long they've lived in this residence but, to me, that "empty" look might be due to furniture brought from a prior home so it isn't quite right? Or perhaps we're seeing the early stages of filling the home? Either way, it's missing rugs, accessories, and the homey personal touches, right?
> 
> Oh... white fabric furnishings + rowdy children = disaster waiting to happen!



In other HW shows, empty rooms or lack of homey touches meant the house was rented for purposes of filming the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MamaSleepy said:


> I thought the outside of Jennifer's home was gorgeous! However, the interior wasn't my aesthetic either. While I'm not a fan of gold, gilt and lots of detail, there are ppl who love it. So I'm not shading them!
> 
> Not sure how long they've lived in this residence but, to me, that "empty" look might be due to furniture brought from a prior home so it isn't quite right? Or perhaps we're seeing the early stages of filling the home? Either way, it's missing rugs, accessories, and the homey personal touches, right?
> 
> Oh... white fabric furnishings + rowdy children = disaster waiting to happen!


it was empty and what furniture they did have was that oversize gold crap.


----------



## sgj99

bagnshoofetish said:


> All the while claiming she was a smart business woman.  I don’t know of any smart business women who don’t know what they’re signing.



i think the judge should have added an extra month or two to her sentence for having the IQ of a turnip.


----------



## rockhollow

I know that the dad probably feels little Joe don't come around enough, but I think that Tre and maybe Gia(sp?) are egging him on and keeping it relevant - especially when little Joe said that Tre loved to tattle and get him in trouble with the parents. I'm sure that little Joe was the prodigal son in that family and Tre was the second class daughter.

Danielle crying over Marg going to Delores''s party was just so phoney.  Even Marg was having a hard time accepting that's the story Danielle was trying to play.
It just put me off, looks like Danielle is willing to do anything for airtime - like even getting married as has been suggested by others here.
I didn't like the Delores/Soggy against Danielle last season, I don't want to see more of it this season.

I like Margaret, she's an unique character and I like her with the contractor husband. And of course her devotion to Marg Sr is also so endearing.
Also really like the charity work she's chosen to highlight. So often, the housewives are doing something for charity, but we often don't get to hear to much detail about it.


----------



## Florasun

I get the feeling most housewives pick up a charity just so they can host an event and get air time.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Florasun said:


> I get the feeling most housewives pick up a charity just so they can host an event and get air time.


I totally agree!  And I do believe their hosting expenses?


----------



## Tivo

Florasun said:


> I get the feeling most housewives pick up a charity just so they can host an event and get air time.


That’s all it is. But at least the causes get some shine they normally wouldn’t receive.


----------



## TC1

Did the restaurant Joe bought close?. LOL I haven't heard mention this season..also Melissa isn't mentioning Envy in every conversation...maybe her getting busted selling fake Chanel as authentic took her down a few pegs.


----------



## Florasun

TC1 said:


> Did the restaurant Joe bought close?. LOL I haven't heard mention this season..also Melissa isn't mentioning Envy in every conversation...maybe her getting busted selling fake Chanel as authentic took her down a few pegs.


For sure. How could she not know they were fake??? She should have named the store Phony, not Envy.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Did the restaurant Joe bought close?. LOL I haven't heard mention this season..also Melissa isn't mentioning Envy in every conversation...maybe her getting busted selling fake Chanel as authentic took her down a few pegs.


I believe the restaurant closed earlier this year. Envy is still opened. She mentioned someone coming in there during the first episode. How often she's actually there. I wonder.


----------



## Heart Star

MamaSleepy said:


> My nasty comment: new gal Jennifer's husband was scary to me.
> There.
> I said it.



I get a total creep vibe from him!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Heart Star said:


> I get a total creep vibe from him!



The Turkish plastic surgeon?


----------



## MamaSleepy

Ceeyahd said:


> The Turkish plastic surgeon?


Yes! Scowl on his face. Assuming Jennifer declined her Girls' Weekend invitation. Overall, I got the feeling he was reining in his anger due to the cameras. I think he rules that home with an iron fist. But I could be dead wrong too. He could be a pussycat and Bravo's editing got aggressive.


----------



## ck2802

MamaSleepy said:


> Yes! Scowl on his face. Assuming Jennifer declined her Girls' Weekend invitation. Overall, I got the feeling he was reining in his anger due to the cameras. I think he rules that home with an iron fist. But I could be dead wrong too. He could be a pussycat and Bravo's editing got aggressive.


This is what annoys me with these 'reality' shows - the ladies are given a shooting schedule so they both would have known she would need to go away.  Alll put on for the cameras.


----------



## Florasun

MamaSleepy said:


> Yes! Scowl on his face. Assuming Jennifer declined her Girls' Weekend invitation. Overall, I got the feeling he was reining in his anger due to the cameras. I think he rules that home with an iron fist. But I could be dead wrong too. He could be a pussycat and Bravo's editing got aggressive.



How many bets she joins the one season club?


----------



## MamaSleepy

Florasun said:


> How many bets she joins the one season club?


Correct-amundo!
I bet she joins via hubby's "invitation."


----------



## Prufrock613

ck2802 said:


> This is what annoys me with these 'reality' shows - the ladies are given a shooting schedule so they both would have known she would need to go away.  Alll put on for the cameras.


Plus, she forgot that she told us she us she has 2 nannies.  So the entire husband ‘has to change his schedule, at the last min’ is BS, too.


----------



## MamaSleepy

ck2802 said:


> This is what annoys me with these 'reality' shows - the ladies are given a shooting schedule so they both would have known she would need to go away.  Alll put on for the cameras.


Finally! Some real reality regarding these shows. However, I wouldn't be surprised if Jennifer didn’t fully share everything w him. Passive aggressive behavior as a means to deal with his control. But perhaps I'm confusing his bad acting with genuine surprise and measured response. Aka "tight jawed" 

I'm thinking abt Jules Wainstein the self-described Asian Jew from RHONY. All the family problems during filming.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Prufrock613 said:


> Plus, she forgot that she told us she us she has 2 nannies.  So the entire husband ‘has to change his schedule, at the last min’ is BS, too.


Oh, that's right! I entirely forgot abt that little factoid.  Geez


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sure the reason he let her do the show was to get publicity  for his business, they don't look like they need the funds.
And as mentioned there must be a schedule of what time is expected to appear on the show, and that would include 'away trips'.

Well that restaurant business didn't last to long for little Joe then - so much for the whole family being involved - I bet Tre would always be to busy to help. Maybe that's another reason the dad is unhappy, wasn't he suppose to be cooking there?


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure the reason he let her do the show was to get publicity  for his business, they don't look like they need the funds.
> And as mentioned there must be a schedule of what time is expected to appear on the show, and that would include 'away trips'.
> 
> Well that restaurant business didn't last to long for little Joe then - so much for the whole family being involved - I bet Tre would always be to busy to help. Maybe that's another reason the dad is unhappy, wasn't he suppose to be cooking there?


I read that the owners of the restaurant agreed to have the the Gorga name, until the season was over.  It was all for show.
It was all a sham- like everything in RHNJ .


----------



## TC1

Prufrock613 said:


> I read that the owners of the restaurant agreed to have the the Gorga name, until the season was over.  It was all for show.
> It was all a sham- like everything in RHNJ .


Now THAT's more believable that the Gorga's actually trying to run a business they know nothing about.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Prufrock613 said:


> I read that the owners of the restaurant agreed to have the the Gorga name, until the season was over.  It was all for show.
> It was all a sham- like everything in RHNJ .


well geeze!  talk about fake


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not feeling the Turkish couple at all.


----------



## cafecreme15

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure the reason he let her do the show was to get publicity  for his business, they don't look like they need the funds.
> And as mentioned there must be a schedule of what time is expected to appear on the show, and that would include 'away trips'.
> 
> Well that restaurant business didn't last to long for little Joe then - so much for the whole family being involved - I bet Tre would always be to busy to help. Maybe that's another reason the dad is unhappy, wasn't he suppose to be cooking there?



Whether reality or not, I would never be a patient of Dr Aydin after seeing how he thought it was okay to treat his wife on national television...”letting” an adult woman go somewhere. SMH


----------



## rockhollow

well here it goes again - I guess Bravo couldn't find anything else for the New Jersey girls, so it's back to the Tre vs Melissa again. I  really don't think there is any of us that wants to see this issue rehashed yet again for another season.
The fastforward button was used lots for last night episode.
And as Melissa said (even though I hate to agree with her), bringing up their personal stuff at a breakfast of all the ladies was really inappropriate.
Now the women will all have to choose a side and we'll be subjected to this stupid feud again.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> well here it goes again - I guess Bravo couldn't find anything else for the New Jersey girls, so it's back to the Tre vs Melissa again. I  really don't think there is any of us that wants to see this issue rehashed yet again for another season.
> The fastforward button was used lots for last night episode.
> And as Melissa said (even though I hate to agree with her), bringing up their personal stuff at a breakfast of all the ladies was really inappropriate.
> Now the women will all have to choose a side and we'll be subjected to this stupid feud again.



Yeah, I'm not here for that crap again, and shame on them - if it's real family feuding, again.


----------



## MamaSleepy

14 bathrooms!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

MamaSleepy said:


> 14 bathrooms!!



Jennifer's house? 16 bathrooms.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Ceeyahd said:


> Jennifer's house? 16 bathrooms.


You're correct. I missed two!
SIXTEEN BATHROOMS!


----------



## ShoreGrl

Jennifer is obnoxious. I’m 5 minutes into this weeks episode and I can hardly take her. The bragging is insane. She checks her nanny’s bag before she leaves her house. I thought her husband seemed awful, but she’s right there with him


----------



## ShoreGrl

Also-Melissa’s outfits in Oklahoma are ridiculous. She looks like she’s wearing costumes.


----------



## swags

Is Jennifer for real?
Also, I can't stand it when these ladies make fun of Midwestern states although I think technically Oklahoma is part of the South. The snobbishness is more laughable with this group since they are a bunch of criminals more or less.


----------



## MamaSleepy

swags said:


> Is Jennifer for real?
> Also, I can't stand it when these ladies make fun of Midwestern states although I think technically Oklahoma is part of the South. The snobbishness is more laughable with this group since they are a bunch of criminals more or less.


Swag~ Unfortunately, I think Jennifer is just as the Bravo editors have chosen to portray her. Bet casting couldn't sign her fast enough!

I'm from the Midwest too but my reaction to their insults was 2b relieved. Their ignorance means no worries abt a possible NJ invasion!


----------



## plasticwife

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure the reason he let her do the show was to get publicity  for his business, they don't look like they need the funds.
> And as mentioned there must be a schedule of what time is expected to appear on the show, and that would include 'away trips'.
> 
> Well that restaurant business didn't last to long for little Joe then - so much for the whole family being involved - I bet Tre would always be to busy to help. Maybe that's another reason the dad is unhappy, wasn't he suppose to be cooking there?


For sure that is the reason. That's the same reason Heather and Cary did/do housewives too. I mean, honestly, my own husband wants me on a housewives show for the same reason- publicity is good for plastic surgeons. 
But I detest how they've been portrayed. Honestly, all Heather ever did in the OC was spend money and go over budget on their new mansion and now Jennifer can't stop bragging about money and their new house. Stoppppp. Just stoppppppp. I can't imagine how this is good publicity... But I guess it worked out for the Dubrows- Terry got his own show out of it.


----------



## rockhollow

plasticwife said:


> For sure that is the reason. That's the same reason Heather and Cary did/do housewives too. I mean, honestly, my own husband wants me on a housewives show for the same reason- publicity is good for plastic surgeons.
> But I detest how they've been portrayed. Honestly, all Heather ever did in the OC was spend money and go over budget on their new mansion and now Jennifer can't stop bragging about money and their new house. Stoppppp. Just stoppppppp. I can't imagine how this is good publicity... But I guess it worked out for the Dubrows- Terry got his own show out of it.



Terry was on TV even before Heather joined housewives.
And good or bad, I guess it gets their name out there.

I actually like Terry better on Botched than when he appeared on BH.  He always seemed a bit arragant on BH, and much nicer and more approachable on the Botched.


----------



## simone72

rockhollow said:


> Terry was on TV even before Heather joined housewives.
> And good or bad, I guess it gets their name out there.
> 
> I actually like Terry better on Botched than when he appeared on BH.  He always seemed a bit arragant on BH, and much nicer and more approachable on the Botched.


I agree any publicity is publicity and will gather some interest from the millions of viewers. There’s a market for everyone and this is a perfect platform to showcase your business. Bethany Frankel sure did use this to her advantage when promoting her skinny girl brand and I’m sure without her being on tv it would have never been this successful or at least so quickly


----------



## MamaSleepy

simone72 said:


> I agree any publicity is publicity and will gather some interest from the millions of viewers. There’s a market for everyone and this is a perfect platform to showcase your business. Bethany Frankel sure did use this to her advantage when promoting her skinny girl brand and I’m sure without her being on tv it would have never been this successful or at least so quickly


Spot on, Simone! 
Bethenny owes her livelihood to Bravo.


----------



## MamaSleepy

rockhollow said:


> Terry was on TV even before Heather joined housewives.
> And good or bad, I guess it gets their name out there.
> 
> I actually like Terry better on Botched than when he appeared on BH.  He always seemed a bit arragant on BH, and much nicer and more approachable on the Botched.


Yes, Terry is much more relatable on Botched!  Have you caught Terry and Heather selling their wares on Evine? I can't explain why but it seems to cheapen their image, IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The lady from Turkey has scary eyebrows


----------



## TC1

Jennifer's house is SO TACKY. Not a thing on the walls, all totally white and bare with all the furniture is pushed against the walls. Margaret was right, that dining table looked like it belonged in Liberace's home.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Jennifer's house is SO TACKY. Not a thing on the walls, all totally white and bare with all the furniture is pushed against the walls. Margaret was right, that dining table looked like it belonged in Liberace's home.


Looks like a staged home for sale.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I can’t get past how creepy the Turkish plastic surgeon is. How does he get patients??


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Jennifer's house is SO TACKY. Not a thing on the walls, all totally white and bare with all the furniture is pushed against the walls. Margaret was right, that dining table looked like it belonged in Liberace's home.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought it was awful. What a waste of money.


----------



## ShoreGrl

swags said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought it was awful. What a waste of money.



My 14 year old walked in when they were showing her house and even commented how awful it was! She specifically said "there are no decorations!". lol


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Jennifer's house is SO TACKY. Not a thing on the walls, all totally white and bare with all the furniture is pushed against the walls. Margaret was right, that dining table looked like it belonged in Liberace's home.


Yes!  I was sick over the story about her trip to China for furnishings.  A beautiful house should have well-made, apolstered furniture.  It’s so gauche to just “fill in” rooms with things bought from a country with some of the worst labor laws, in the world.  Very sad.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Nice knowing you Jackie, I don't think you will be back for another season lol


----------



## purseinsanity

MamaSleepy said:


> My nasty comment: new gal Jennifer's husband was scary to me.
> There.
> I said it.


I agree.  He seems like he's restraining himself and his chauvinism for the show.  And I'm sorry, but she's raising those kids to be spoiled brats.


----------



## purseinsanity

ShoreGrl said:


> Jennifer is obnoxious. I’m 5 minutes into this weeks episode and I can hardly take her. The bragging is insane. She checks her nanny’s bag before she leaves her house. I thought her husband seemed awful, but she’s right there with him


They deserve each other.  She's incredibly obnoxious and has no control over her bratty kids.


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> Looks like a staged home for sale.


Yes. Very blah.


swags said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought it was awful. What a waste of money.





ShoreGrl said:


> My 14 year old walked in when they were showing her house and even commented how awful it was! She specifically said "there are no decorations!". lol


Usually, as I've been in many Turkish, middle eastern homes, with varied economic folks, there are many decorating items, traditional middle eastern items.


Prufrock613 said:


> Yes!  I was sick over the story about her trip to China for furnishings.  A beautiful house should have well-made, apolstered furniture.  It’s so gauche to just “fill in” rooms with things bought from a country with some of the worst labor laws, in the world.  Very sad.


Ugh, I purposely avoid 'made in China', I could like an item and will pass. For a variety of reasons. Jennifer was bragging, lmao. Weird. Why wouldn't she shop her own culture for starters. It's not as if she had any traditional Chinese objects or themed decorations.


----------



## Prufrock613

Margret’s husband was very brave to put his hand in Danielle’s mouth (with blood ).
What in the hell was she doing to get a hole- of that size- in her mouth?


----------



## TC1

Gia asking if the Bahamas were in the U.S and Theresa not knowing?..urgh.


----------



## Longchamp

Wasn't sure where to post this. Andy announced on WWHL, he's having a baby via surrogate in 6 weeks.
Happy for him !   That was a well guarded secret.


----------



## swags

Danielle's bringing the crazy! I think Bravo did it right by sprinkling it in vs having it be the center of the show like season 1.
Her daughter Is so pretty and seems like a nice young woman!


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Gia asking if the Bahamas were in the U.S and Theresa not knowing?..urgh.


Well you know Tre isn’t the brightest bulb


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Is Jennifer for real?
> Also, I can't stand it when these ladies make fun of Midwestern states although I think technically Oklahoma is part of the South. The snobbishness is more laughable with this group since they are a bunch of criminals more or less.



I know!  remember Vicki (Orange Co) acting like no one had even heard of Oklahoma before her daughter Brianne moved there ... she was so incredibly insulting and ignorant in her snobbish ways.  I always love to go up to Norman/Okla City, some of the nicest people on the planet i have met there.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, going to China was pretty obnoxious.  The furniture made in the US is higher quality, in general,  and is completely customized typically.  She'd still have to have it sent over on containers across the water if she bought a lot lol
I work in a busy interior design firm, and ordering custom quality furniture is faster than waiting for the containers to arrive somewhere, then waiting for a transportation company to pick it up, then takes a week or more getting it to the delivery company, and _then_ to the consumer; and you better hope it comes in like you ordered it and with no freight damages!  Pottery Barn, Restoration Hardware, West Elm, etc. . .  are made in China and I've had friends and clients wait 3-4 months for their "special orders" to arrive and it's often more expensive than if we'd have custom ordered it here, and frequently it comes in not as ordered.

Her home would've been far more interesting with carefully curated rugs and pieces they thoughtfully acquire over time.  It had no personality and was cold af IMO.


----------



## sgj99

the empty impersonal homes make me think that they are rentals.  Nene on ATL homes are always devoid of anything personal.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I don't like cluttered, but I'm eclectic, and therefore am careful to not overdose. I rotate, and change throws and accent pillows. I love my finds over the years, and a staged, neat house is unlived in to me, but may be soothing to some folks. I recently gutted and redid our kitchen. I chose a backsplash wall tile in the same color scheme as my fireplace wall, different stone. I had decided I didn't like the fireplace wall, shortly after redoing the room. I didn't hate it, I just wished I'd done it differently. The kicker for me was after the kitchen wall and backsplash was installed and I was standing back taking it in, and caught a glimpse of the fireplace through an entry way. I was stunned that colors scheme was so comparatively the same, not match, but complimentary coordinating. It's bothers me that I did this, like my head missed it. I still don't love the fireplace wall, but love the kitchen. Evidently I like the colors.


----------



## bagsforme

I'm annoyed at the storyline this season with T being mad at Melissa for not being able to control her husband.   I'm team Melissa on this.  There is no way she can tell her husband what to do and she has tried.  Joe is strong willed and he's going to do what he wants.  I like how that new girl is standing up for herself.  Why does everyone kiss Tre's ass???


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> Well you know Tre isn’t the brightest bulb


Apparently the apple didn't fall far from the Tre.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Anyone else annoyed by this new Jackie chick? Really cant stand her, shes so dull and boring, inserts herself into everything and thinks shes better than everyone. 

Also...anyone get the impression that Jennifers husband is in the closet?


----------



## TC1

The episode that showed Jennifer visiting her family jewelry store.and she's wearing a fake Chanel necklace  just as tacky as all of her home decor from China.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

TC1 said:


> The episode that showed Jennifer visiting her family jewelry store.and she's wearing a fake Chanel necklace  just as tacky as all of her home decor from China.


Which episode was this?! She's always wearing some sort of Chanel jewelry, I'm sure thats not the only fake piece.


----------



## TC1

PradaforRada said:


> Which episode was this?! She's always wearing some sort of Chanel jewelry, I'm sure thats not the only fake piece.


Last week I believe..when she went to look at the cross necklace her brother was going to give to his fiancee.
I'm sure her own necklace was custom..but it wasn't Chanel.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

TC1 said:


> Last week I believe..when she went to look at the cross necklace her brother was going to give to his fiancee.
> I'm sure her own necklace was custom..but it wasn't Chanel.



Thats what I meant by fake. At the end of the day a knock off is a knock off regardless of the material IMO.


----------



## NYCBelle

I can't stand Jennifer.

I really like Jackie and her speaking up against Teresa. Dolores is a **** stirrer this season. I couldn't stand Margaret last season but I'm liking her this season esp standing up to crazy Danielle. Melissa is also a fave of mine.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> The episode that showed Jennifer visiting her family jewelry store.and she's wearing a fake Chanel necklace  just as tacky as all of her home decor from China.



I don't think I know enough about Chanel jewelry to spot her necklace as a knockoff. I will say, a lot of stated traditions aren't general traditions for her culture. Even the lengths of home decor, would never be Chinese made, ever.


----------



## TC1

Ceeyahd said:


> I don't think I know enough about Chanel jewelry to spot her necklace as a knockoff. I will say, a lot of stated traditions aren't general traditions for her culture. Even the lengths of home decor, would never be Chinese made, ever.


She stated when she was touring the house with the girls the light fixtures and decor were from China because the other options were too expensive.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> She stated when she was touring the house with the girls the light fixtures and decor were from China because the other options were too expensive.


Oh I know, I watched it. So strange that she bragged about the Chinese decor, she's such a snob. She's so tacky, and unaware.


----------



## swags

Danielle and Marty 
https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...cond-restraining-order-against-marty-caffrey/


----------



## TC1

Danielle was trying too hard to get a full time spot this season. She's being insane. NO adult woman acts like that towards her best friends. I can't stand her, I'd like to see less of her, not more. 
The weather in the Bahamas looked terrible, must have been there in off season.


----------



## Swanky

She's complete looney toon imo.  She drives me mad, I can only imagine her estranged hubby.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, the weather sure didn't look like it was the best.
I couldn't believe how terrible Danielle was being - was it really an act for my TV time? I know that I couldn't have put up with it, TV time or not.
And I can't understand why she would single out Marg - her closest confidant - to pick on the most. I was so glad when Marg walked out, and then disappointed when she allowed Danielle to talk her back.

Then, it was a bit much for the the two Joe's to go at Marty the evening before his marriage. They were going at him hard! Sadly, so much of what they were saying was true, but what a time to be telling it.


----------



## swags

She is looney and while I had enough of her in seasons 1 and 2 I think now she's kind of bringing it for the cast,  When else could we have heard Joe Gorga mispronounce the word conch? The guys taking Marty out, was that an eff off to the script or was it scripted? If someone you were friendly with was about to marry someone so obviously unhinged would you say something? I don't know that I would. 
The new obnoxious one isn't that fun to watch, I find her brother getting married to someone he doesn't know more interesting than her and he seems nicer. 
Jackie is okay. She had a point with the whole you can't control your husband although that whole thing didn't make sense, You could simply mention to your husband, lets plan some time to hang out with your dad. Teresa could have worded it more casually and less accusatory and it would have been fine.


----------



## Prufrock613

purseinsanity said:


> Apparently the apple didn't fall far from the Tre.


----------



## Prufrock613

I’m still holding Jackie as a wild card.  Anyone that wants to go after the felon, “fambely” centered person (that Tre thinks she is) is ok in my book.


----------



## MamaSleepy

TC1 said:


> Danielle was trying too hard to get a full time spot this season. She's being insane. NO adult woman acts like that towards her best friends. I can't stand her, I'd like to see less of her, not more.
> The weather in the Bahamas looked terrible, must have been there in off season.


I have to agree w your assessment of Danielle's behavior - too dramatic, too theatrical. Even after taping, she knows how to keep her name "newsworthy." Has she hired a PR person, thinking the investment will payoff w a full-time gig?

I also wondered if it was off-season when I noticed the lack of lush greenery and tropical flowers everywhere. Ditto w the weather.

While there is nothing wrong w trying to save some cash, I dislike someone putting on airs pretending to be what they aren't or have what they don't.
IMO


----------



## MamaSleepy

rockhollow said:


> Yes, the weather sure didn't look like it was the best.
> I couldn't believe how terrible Danielle was being - was it really an act for my TV time? I know that I couldn't have put up with it, TV time or not.
> And I can't understand why she would single out Marg - her closest confidant - to pick on the most. I was so glad when Marg walked out, and then disappointed when she allowed Danielle to talk her back.
> 
> Then, it was a bit much for the the two Joe's to go at Marty the evening before his marriage. They were going at him hard! Sadly, so much of what they were saying was true, but what a time to be telling it.


Anyone have an opinion abt Marty telling Danielle abt the concerns expressed by Joe I & Joe II?

Why upset your bride like that? Or, was it an excuse for Marty to vent his own similar concerns?

Were the sloppy-Joes really drunk enough to directly question the groom's choice of bride right b4 the wedding? A groom they'd just met? Smell like a producer directed situation to anyone else?


----------



## TC1

MamaSleepy said:


> Anyone have an opinion abt Marty telling Danielle abt the concerns expressed by Joe I & Joe II?
> 
> Why upset your bride like that? Or, was it an excuse for Marty to vent his own similar concerns?
> 
> Were the sloppy-Joes really drunk enough to directly question the groom's choice of bride right b4 the wedding? A groom they'd just met? Smell like a producer directed situation to anyone else?


Yes, totally set up by production for a "confrontation scenario" just more airtime for Danielle she doesn't deserve.


----------



## sgj99

* Danielle's bridezilla behavior was so over-the-top that it had to be for the show, her wants and demands were just ridiculous.  and Tre trying Danielle just shows how stupid Tre is.  
*while on Tre I'm going to add my 2 cents about controlling one's spouse - how'd that work for you Tre?  Melissa can't control Joe just like Tre couldn't rein in Juicy.
*I like the new girl Jackie
*I can't stand the new girl Jennifer.  and I absolutely hate it when these women speak of customs in their culture as if these customs, i.e., behaviors, are exclusive to them.  Point:  Jennifer spoke about how in her culture it is never okay for the children to talk back to the adults (I don't have the correct wording).  I don't know of too many cultures that this behavior is acceptable but she makes this statement and yet her kids are out of control!
*Delores and her fake story-line with her ex-husband is a drag.  He's on it for exposure and she's boring plus she is super messy.
*I think I like Margaret best this season, I wish she had walked out on Danielle before the wedding.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with what you're saying sgj99 - Danielle is just trying to stay on the show with this crap she serving - Funny that we didn't even see her in last night's episode, maybe she was on her honeymoon.
But we do see her in the 'coming next week' section and she looked frightening - her hair looked wild and she was wearing her usual 2lbs of makeup on a corpse look - yikes!

Again, Tre and Delores had way too much hair on, way to many extensions!
Tre working out without tying it back was just ridiculous.
All is bodybuilding is not being kind to Tre, her skin is starting to look like old leather.
She should have just stuck with yoga.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I agree with what you're saying sgj99 - Danielle is just trying to stay on the show with this crap she serving - Funny that we didn't even see her in last night's episode, maybe she was on her honeymoon.
> But we do see her in the 'coming next week' section and she looked frightening - her hair looked wild and she was wearing her usual 2lbs of makeup on a corpse look - yikes!
> 
> Again, Tre and Delores had way too much hair on, way to many extensions!
> Tre working out without tying it back was just ridiculous.
> All is bodybuilding is not being kind to Tre, her skin is starting to look like old leather.
> She should have just stuck with yoga.


Tell tale sign at the gym of people not wanting to ruin their extensions or show the tape is leaving your hair down!! LOL I don't know how they do it, would drive me crazy!


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Tell tale sign at the gym of people not wanting to ruin their extensions or show the tape is leaving your hair down!! LOL I don't know how they do it, would drive me crazy!



oh, I didn't know that, no experience with extensions - thanks.
I hate having my hair loose when I get hot and sweaty ( and my hair is only shoulder length). I must pull it into a ponytail.


----------



## baghagg

Just sayin'


----------



## TC1

Clearly a lot of cash went into Melania's performance...it's nice her mom is helping her pursue a passion..but this child cannot sing.
Danielle's face is absolutely terrifying.


----------



## rockhollow

dear Melania - good on her for getting up in front of all those people, but Tre should have spent less on the party and more on lessons for Melania. You don't have to be a great singer to rap, but you have to at least be able to keep the beat. It seemed like Melania wasn't even rapping in beat with the music.
I'm all for encouraging your kid, but Melania needed more practice.

I'm not liking anything about the Turkish lady or her husband, but did smile that he thought there was nothing wrong with the article written by Jennifer.
And for someone who keeps talking about she's been done wrong, how wrong was bringing a gift for everyone from Turkey except Marg and telling her that. She a spoilt diva.

Danielle looked so frightening at that party - boy her husband was really stretching trying to say when Danielle walks into a room, no one would see anyone else.
Yes, that's true, but not the way he meant it.
Yes everyone would be frightened by her!!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> dear Melania - good on her for getting up in front of all those people, but Tre should have spent less on the party and more on lessons for Melania. You don't have to be a great singer to rap, but you have to at least be able to keep the beat. It seemed like Melania wasn't even rapping in beat with the music.
> I'm all for encouraging your kid, but Melania needed more practice.
> 
> I'm not liking anything about the Turkish lady or her husband, but did smile that he thought there was nothing wrong with the article written by Jennifer.
> And for someone who keeps talking about she's been done wrong, how wrong was bringing a gift for everyone from Turkey except Marg and telling her that. She a spoilt diva.
> 
> Danielle looked so frightening at that party - boy her husband was really stretching trying to say when Danielle walks into a room, no one would see anyone else.
> Yes, that's true, but not the way he meant it.
> Yes everyone would be frightened by her!!!



I fell asleep before the Danielle party moment. That Jennifer is too much, no gift for Marge and a dagger for Jackie, ugh.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Catching up on episodes now. A bit annoying at Jennifers comment about her new SIL seeing a whole different world when she comes to US in terms of womens roles. Turkey is not Saudi, just because they happen to have traditional family there and so is she doesnt mean everyone else is. There’s plenty of modern women there no different than in the US. Especially considering that it seems like shes in Istanbul. Makes it seem like she just needs something to make her seem better on the show so shes talking out of her .....you know.

Also - just wanna pit this out there again. Does anyone else think her husband is in the closet? He’s never home, doesnt accompany her on trips, zero affection and he seems disinterested when she speaks. Honestly think he has someone else and hes just throwing material things and money at her to keep her satisfied.


----------



## baghagg

PradaforRada said:


> Also - just wanna pit this out there again. Does anyone else think her husband is in the closet? He’s never home, doesnt accompany her on trips, zero affection and he seems disinterested when she speaks. Honestly think he has someone else and hes just throwing material things and money at her to keep her satisfied.



Perhaps their marriage was arranged as well


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

baghagg said:


> Perhaps their marriage was arranged as well



Cant call her brothers engagement arranged, shotgun yes but not arranged. 

I lol-ed so much when she told Dolores her gift got lost along with the mail order bride and when she gave Jackie the dagger for back stabbing. I love her level of pettiness [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] not saying it was right or classy but it definitely was brilliant.


----------



## sgj99

I'm so done with Jennifer's talk of her Turkish heritage and how traditional and respectful a Turkish family is.  1.) her kids are out of control and 2.) respect isn't owned by her culture.  It's great that she's proud of who she is and her heritage but everyone else is not a barbarian.

and I'm still of team Jackie in the whole control/not control your husband.  and if Tre can't see how stupid it is of her to fight that argument than so be it.


----------



## sgj99

okay, here's my big question:  how many of you think Tre will go to Italy with Joe if he gets deported?

I think if this was years ago she would go with him, she couldn't even think without him telling her what to think when the show first started.  but over time she's become more and more independent and with him being in prison and her totally on her own she's probably become much more secure in herself.  I think if he gets kicked out she'll divorce him and keep the girls here with her.


----------



## MKB0925

sgj99 said:


> I'm so done with Jennifer's talk of her Turkish heritage and how traditional and respectful a Turkish family is.  1.) her kids are out of control and 2.) respect isn't owned by her culture.  It's great that she's proud of who she is and her heritage but everyone else is not a barbarian.
> 
> and I'm still of team Jackie in the whole control/not control your husband.  and if Tre can't see how stupid it is of her to fight that argument than so be it.


I can't stand Jennifer,,,her behavior at dinner was unreal. And her daughter asking her father for perfume?


----------



## MKB0925

sgj99 said:


> okay, here's my big question:  how many of you think Tre will go to Italy with Joe if he gets deported?
> 
> I think if this was years ago she would go with him, she couldn't even think without him telling her what to think when the show first started.  but over time she's become more and more independent and with him being in prison and her totally on her own she's probably become much more secure in herself.  I think if he gets kicked out she'll divorce him and keep the girls here with her.


I agree with you...and I read somewhere that it is known that she has a man on the side.


----------



## coutureinatl

sgj99 said:


> okay, here's my big question:  how many of you think Tre will go to Italy with Joe if he gets deported?
> 
> I think if this was years ago she would go with him, she couldn't even think without him telling her what to think when the show first started.  but over time she's become more and more independent and with him being in prison and her totally on her own she's probably become much more secure in herself.  I think if he gets kicked out she'll divorce him and keep the girls here with her.



what timing you had for this question, just saw this on People 
*Teresa Giudice Said She and Joe Will 'Go Our Separate Ways' If He's Deported to Italy: Sources*


----------



## TC1

Margaret has been on fire this season..I find her hilarious. Monkey's as*hole 
The necklace was ugly. But it would have been ugly regardless of if her brother made the commission on it, or the other guy.
Jennifer's kids ARE brats..she shouldn't have been offended by that article..and her husband "if you go home with mommy I'll buy you perfume"


----------



## sgj99

I like Margaret and Jackie
Melissa and Delores are boring 
and Danielle, Jennifer and Tre are ridiculously stupid and out-of-touch.

Jennifer's behavior at the dinner in Cabo was so out-of-line.  I thought the necklace was a very thoughtful gesture and her reaction to it was so low-class.  her comments to Margaret should have been made away from the table, away from the recipient of the gift.


----------



## NYCBelle

sgj99 said:


> okay, here's my big question:  how many of you think Tre will go to Italy with Joe if he gets deported?
> 
> I think if this was years ago she would go with him, she couldn't even think without him telling her what to think when the show first started.  but over time she's become more and more independent and with him being in prison and her totally on her own she's probably become much more secure in herself.  I think if he gets kicked out she'll divorce him and keep the girls here with her.



She definitely won't go. Especially because of her daughters and her father. She is his primary care taker.


----------



## NYCBelle

Jennifer is so rude and obnoxious. I really think her lashing out like this especially when she drinks is her pent up frustration about her miserable life.

I can't stand Jennifer and Danielle. Danielle is so calculating and manipulative. Teresa is dumb as a door nail she can't see it.


----------



## rockhollow

How funny, with all the hype about Tre's bodybuilding, having to listen to her go on and on about it - it's really been her storyline - and then she takes third in the competition and the whole thing just gets dropped. I bet if Tre had taken first, we would have had to see lots more about it.
I barely heard she got third, the whole scene was so fast.

I'm another who can't stand Jennifer. I agree with NYCbelle, I thinks she's so miserable in her regular life, when she gets drunk, she just goes crazy. I'm sure that husband of hers controls everything about their life and all she has is staying home with all those badly behaved children.
Her reaction to Tre's necklace was unbelievably rude.
And I don't really understand why she agreed to go in on it without mentioning that her brother could do it for them - I'm sure they must have mentioned the amount, not costume jewelry prices.
She's not the sharpest tack, so I think many things go over her head, and then when drinking, just lashes out.

Even though the 'monkey's butt' comment was a bit cruel, I did secretly laugh a bit.
It's just like Marg's tagline - I can make you laugh or cry - your choice.


----------



## bagsforme

Jennifer’s husband reminds me of the blue eagle from the muppets.


----------



## pursegrl12

bagsforme said:


> Jennifer’s husband reminds me of the blue eagle from the muppets.



Sam the Eagle!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> oh, I didn't know that, no experience with extensions - thanks.
> I hate having my hair loose when I get hot and sweaty ( and my hair is only shoulder length). I must pull it into a ponytail.


Me too!  I can't work out with my hair down.  Two minutes in my neck is sweaty and itchy.


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303016


Why must you insult the Grinch like that???!!


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Perhaps their marriage was arranged as well


She admitted that it was.  Sorry not "arranged" but "suggested".


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> She admitted that it was.  Sorry not "arranged" but "suggested".



and that's why all Turkish marriages work.  everyone knows their place and duties, everyone is respectful and family is the priority ... i'm paraphrasing but that was the gist of what she said.


----------



## simone72

Tre ain’t going nowhere !! I bet Joe does get deported especially in this political climax they will not make any exceptions to the law and she has enough hustle here to keep herself going and pay for her kids.


----------



## Aimee3

Anyone know if Teresa is taking Italian lessons, or if the kids are?  That would be a big clue!


----------



## Ceeyahd

sgj99 said:


> and that's why all Turkish marriages work.  everyone knows their place and duties, everyone is respectful and family is the priority ... i'm paraphrasing but that was the gist of what she said.


Are you suggesting that all these marriages work or translating for Jennifer?


----------



## baghagg

Aimee3 said:


> Anyone know if Teresa is taking Italian lessons, or if the kids are?  That would be a big clue!


Teresa is fluent in Italian.


----------



## sgj99

I'm not translating for Jennifer.  I'm paraphrasing what *she* said.  I don't remember word for word but "suggested" Turkish marriages are much more successful than marriages that are not.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Ugh Jenn is such trash, there is absolutely nothing classy about her. And Teresa OMG cant believe shes so blind, shes like Danielles puppy.

Last nights episode showed Jackie is just a waste of space, hopefully she wont be back next season.


----------



## sgj99

Tre's support of Danielle is ridiculous.  Danielle is even managing to make the tiff between Jennifer and Margaret about her.  such a narcissist.  Margaret has been harsh to poor stupid Jennifer but it's not Danielle's fight to fight.  And I still can't believe any of those women are friends with Danielle after the way she acted in Bimini, she was beyond a bridezilla.

BTW:  was watching season one last week on reruns and Delores was at Caroline's house, a backyard party kind of thing.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

sgj99 said:


> Tre's support of Danielle is ridiculous.  Danielle is even managing to make the tiff between Jennifer and Margaret about her.  such a narcissist.  Margaret has been harsh to poor stupid Jennifer but it's not Danielle's fight to fight.  And I still can't believe any of those women are friends with Danielle after the way she acted in Bimini, she was beyond a bridezilla.
> 
> BTW:  was watching season one last week on reruns and Delores was at Caroline's house, a backyard party kind of thing.



Yea I'm not sure why Danielle is making everything about her, I think shes grasping for anything that keeps her relavent. Also funny how she started being so ofver the top after she got married, did he have money? 

From last nights episode it seemed that because of all the tension surrounding Danielle and Margaret, Teresa and Melissa are butting heads too. Cant wait to see Melissa explode next week lol


----------



## jennlt

baghagg said:


> Teresa is fluent in Italian.



Teresa's not even fluent in English lol


----------



## baghagg

jennlt said:


> Teresa's not even fluent in English lol


Lol true dat!


----------



## junqueprincess

I was disappointed in Margret.


----------



## pursegrl12

I’m here for Margaret’s pettiness!!! Lmao be it! Especially since it’s all towards Jennifer. Can’t stand her


----------



## swags

pursegrl12 said:


> I’m here for Margaret’s pettiness!!! Lmao be it! Especially since it’s all towards Jennifer. Can’t stand her


Its not hard to rile Jennifer up. Margaret knew what she was doing.


----------



## pursegrl12

swags said:


> Its not hard to rile Jennifer up. Margaret knew what she was doing.



it was awesome! jennifer needs to get get knocked down a couple pegs


----------



## baghagg

Andy Cohen's baby shower being televised today (Friday) 5pm Eastern on Bravo


----------



## sgj99

pursegrl12 said:


> it was awesome! jennifer needs to get get knocked down a couple pegs


I agree, can't stand her.  I have just laughed and laughed because Margaret stays so calm and while she is just knocking Jennifer around verbally.  and Jennifer jumps at every comment.


----------



## rockhollow

Danielle is just a waste of space this season - she really doesn't seem to fit in - I think that's why she's trying so hard to be Jennifer's friend so she has something relevant on the show.
And I wonder if Tre is continuing to be her friend just so the spotlight stays off her and Joe and what's up with the deportation. Also she just not that bright and lots of things just fly over her and she doesn't get them, and so she reacts  strangely to them.

I suppose Jennifer will end up staying for more seasons - but she's another one that's just not that bright, but lights up with a few drinks in her.


----------



## NYCBelle

I have a feeling Danielle knows something about Tre and that is why Tre backs her up no matter what. Like maybe she knows that Tre messed around while Joe has been locked up? Margaret and Jennifer have been going back and forth with the insults so Margaret know what would shut her up. But seeing how Jennifer acted about it there must be truth to it and I wouldn't be surprised anyway she's vile.

Amazes me that Tre isn't defending Margaret when she went off on Danielle in season 2 just for mentioning her not going to see her nephew when he was born.


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Andy Cohen's baby shower being televised today (Friday) 5pm Eastern on Bravo


Just an update:  This baby shower is not being televised, but rather broadcast on SiriusXM Andy Cohen channel which I believe to be 102.  Sorry in advance for the confusion.. [emoji25][emoji848]


----------



## Prufrock613

I’m breaking one of my own rules, about talking poorly about RT children, but it’s very sad for me to see that the majority of Jennifer’s children are overweight.  Their dad is a physician.  They have a pool and basketball court- indoor and outdoor.  They have access to any extra curricular sport they could dream of.  It truly makes me sad.


----------



## purseinsanity

jennlt said:


> Teresa's not even fluent in English lol


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCBelle said:


> I have a feeling Danielle knows something about Tre and that is why Tre backs her up no matter what. Like maybe she knows that Tre messed around while Joe has been locked up? Margaret and Jennifer have been going back and forth with the insults so Margaret know what would shut her up. But seeing how Jennifer acted about it there must be truth to it and I wouldn't be surprised anyway she's vile.
> 
> Amazes me that Tre isn't defending Margaret when she went off on Danielle in season 2 just for mentioning her not going to see her nephew when he was born.



Oooh you might be on to something!  It's amazing to me that someone as dim witted as Theresa has even gotten this far in life.


----------



## MamaSleepy

baghagg said:


> Just an update:  This baby shower is not being televised, but rather broadcast on SiriusXM Andy Cohen channel which I believe to be 102.  Sorry in advance for the confusion.. [emoji25][emoji848]


Bo-o-o-o-o-o-o!
(not to you baghag, but to Andy)


----------



## MamaSleepy

Prufrock613 said:


> I’m breaking one of my own rules, about talking poorly about RT children, but it’s very sad for me to see that the majority of Jennifer’s children are overweight.  Their dad is a physician.  They have a pool and basketball court- indoor and outdoor.  They have access to any extra curricular sport they could dream of.  It truly makes me sad.


I agree Pru. My doc said when the body makes a fat cell, it never goes away unless it's physically removed - like liposuction. (I had my knees done) Weight loss only removes fat from the cell, causing it to collapse but it remains, ready to quickly be filled out again. 

Of course, it's not a sure thing obesity is in their future but, IMO, childhood habits are difficult to overcome.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Anyone catch Margaret on WWHL?
Seems she is playing Limbo w her tops aka how low, low, low can her tops go?
To achieve her desired attention faster, why not just walk around w them plopped on a silver tray.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Margaret Josephs, NOT sex kitten Ann-Margret


----------



## bagsforme

Is it the lighting at WWHL that everyone looks like they just had work done?  Seriously, they all couldn't have had plastic surgery before going on there.   HA.

Danielle is securing her spot for next season by keep bringing up things to stir the pot.  She knows what pushes people.  Unfortunately the turkish lady will be staying cause when you put  a few drinks in her, she's exactly what causes drama.


----------



## baghagg

I'm not 100 percent certain, but it appears that the Envy boutique has the same wallpaper as Jennifer's home office, which is pitch black with a tone on tone  pattern..  hmmmmmm[emoji848]


----------



## Nahreen

I am behind on this season. Some of Jennifers furniture is tacky. She has no sense of style.


----------



## rockhollow

Boy, sure not much interest in NJ, hardly no comments about the season - I wonder if the lack of interest here is a reflection of the dullness of this series.
I'm sure that Bravo thought that bringing Danielle back would pump up the show, but it just not happening.
Other than Tre and I guess Jennifer, no one cares for her - and I have to doubt Tre's commitment - as I've said before, I think Tre is only interested to keep the spotlight off her - and Jennifer need anything to keep her relevant.

I'm still really liking Margret, I think she was a great addition to the show - I think it's backfiring that Tre was trying to turn against her and we'll see Tre come around hopefully.

And am really glad they seem to be trying to not have the Tre/Melissa feud start again.


----------



## sgj99

rumors out in the gossip rags say Tre wants her own show:  it would be about her life without Joe and living single.  if this is true (and I can see Bravo all over it since they gave Kim from ATL and Caroline their own shows).


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> rumors out in the gossip rags say Tre wants her own show:  it would be about her life without Joe and living single.  if this is true (and I can see Bravo all over it since they gave Kim from ATL and Caroline their own shows).


 

yes, as you mention, can't be any worse than "Tardy for the party" which I see is coming out for another season.
I have tried the odd time to watch this and quickly turned it off, but someone must be watching.
I just don't know if Tre is really that interesting to have her own show.


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> yes, as you mention, can't be any worse than "Tardy for the party" which I see is coming out for another season.
> I have tried the odd time to watch this and quickly turned it off, but someone must be watching.
> I just don't know if Tre is really that interesting to have her own show.


Yes, her kids too..  as much as I don't like Kim Z, I'm assuming her daughters bring viewership with the teen crowd


----------



## sgj99

I wouldn't watch it.  I don't think I ever saw a full episode of the Manzo's show or Kim Z's show and I imagine Tre's would be just as boring too.


----------



## tesi

Uncertain if this has been discussed recently.    There is a sex tape of Danielle and a younger man, who is not identified or visble on the tape, although by inference and banter he’s an athlete.     Seems he made the tape during their encounter.   It ends with a visual of her on a bidet......


----------



## Prufrock613

sgj99 said:


> rumors out in the gossip rags say Tre wants her own show:  it would be about her life without Joe and living single.  if this is true (and I can see Bravo all over it since they gave Kim from ATL and Caroline their own shows).


Hasn’t that what we’ve been seeing already- for the past 2 yrs- Tre as a single mom?!?  She is desperate for a check.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Prufrock613 said:


> Hasn’t that what we’ve been seeing already- for the past 2 yrs- Tre as a single mom?!?  She is desperate for a check.



They all are desperate for a check.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jennifer is what this season needed, she is so ratchet and I am here for it.


----------



## baghagg

Too much of Melissa, especially close ups of her every-season-nose-surgery..   She doesn't offer much and I don't go for seeing her quite so zoomed in.  Very contrived pool toss of Marty tonight, a very contrived season actually, not entertaining this time 'round.

ETA:. Jennifer's house decor is hideous and her kids, particularly the youngest, are not well mannered.


----------



## sgj99

well ... the finale was a let down.

and Danielle's soon to be ex came across as a real jerk who obviously wanted some camera time.  while I think that scene between he and Margaret's husband was set up (Joe looked like he was trying not to smirk or laugh) it made me think who'd want to be staged as the bad guy (or idiot for marrying Danielle in the first place)?  I can't imagine going on a "reality" show and acting like a complete fool so all my neighbors and everyone around me can think I'm an idiot!

Jennifer's kids are so horribly behaved and that's on both parents, not just Jennifer.  Sam the Eagle needs to step in and be a parent not just a provider of awful home furnishings.


----------



## sgj99

and did I miss it or did the end updates skip Danielle and her impending divorce?


----------



## pursegrl12

sgj99 said:


> well ... the finale was a let down.
> 
> and Danielle's soon to be ex came across as a real jerk who obviously wanted some camera time.  while I think that scene between he and Margaret's husband was set up (Joe looked like he was trying not to smirk or laugh) it made me think who'd want to be staged as the bad guy (or idiot for marrying Danielle in the first place)?  I can't imagine going on a "reality" show and acting like a complete fool so all my neighbors and everyone around me can think I'm an idiot!
> 
> Jennifer's kids are so horribly behaved and that's on both parents, not just Jennifer.  Sam the Eagle needs to step in and be a parent not just a provider of awful home furnishings.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> Jennifer is what this season needed, she is so ratchet and I am here for it.


yeah, she just adds to the pre-existing ratchet!  She fits in perfectly


----------



## rockhollow

That whole restaurant scene with Jennifer, husband and children was just terrible - I had lots of second hand embarrassment with the way they acted - their behaviour was unacceptable and they should have been taken home without a meal. But both parents seemed ok with it, so I guess it's the norm for them.

I feel that the push into the swimming pool did look too staged, but that said, I would hope that my husband would have stood up for me (as Joe did). The things that Marty was saying were rude and uncalled for. Yes, he should think that his new wife is beautiful and hot, but that doesn't mean he should be saying those rude things about  Marg - especially to her husband.


I guess Jackie was really hoping to be able to come back next season, with her lead-up to reconciling with her sister. She really didn't have much of a role on the show this season.

The whole season was kind of under whelming. All the ladies seem to struggle to have any kind of interesting storylines.
I suppose the whole reunion will be everyone against Danielle - and will Tre try and defend her or just sit back?


----------



## ShoreGrl

I suspect Jackie planned to use the sister storyline to get her on the show. And then the sister wouldn’t go along with it. It’s quite insulting to the sister that they haven’t spoken in over a decade and Jackie wants to use that to catapult her to “fame”. If she was really interested in fixing the relationship with her sister and repairing the damage, she would do it in private. Says a lot about Jackie’s character


----------



## cafecreme15

Delete.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> That whole restaurant scene with Jennifer, husband and children was just terrible - I had lots of second hand embarrassment with the way they acted - their behaviour was unacceptable and they should have been taken home without a meal. But both parents seemed ok with it, so I guess it's the norm for them.
> 
> I feel that the push into the swimming pool did look too staged, but that said, I would hope that my husband would have stood up for me (as Joe did). The things that Marty was saying were rude and uncalled for. Yes, he should think that his new wife is beautiful and hot, but that doesn't mean he should be saying those rude things about  Marg - especially to her husband.



i totally agree!  
absolutely!


----------



## sgj99

I didn’t really have any thoughts about Jackie until the reunion ... now I love her!  It’s so good to see someone bring Tre down a couple of pegs.  Tre has the same “it’s my show,” syndrome that Vicki (OC) and Nene (ATL) have.


----------



## Ceeyahd

sgj99 said:


> I didn’t really have any thoughts about Jackie until the reunion ... now I love her!  It’s so good to see someone bring Tre down a couple of pegs.  Tre has the same “it’s my show,” syndrome that Vicki (OC) and Nene (ATL) have.


Epic reunion


----------



## Jayne1

Love Jackie and her standing up to Tre.

Tre doesn't even realize she is not on the same level to fight back.


----------



## Prufrock613

Jayne1 said:


> Love Jackie and her standing up to Tre.
> 
> Tre doesn't even realize she is not on the same level to fight back.


She is probably the least intelligent HW ever, like knuckles dragging on the ground.  No self awareness, either.


----------



## robbins65

Ugh   Teresa was awful.  She is so full of herself.   She truly thinks its her show.  Cant not stand her and her criminal self.   Best line from Jackie, "aren't you on probation?"    Loved it.


----------



## swags

I am Team Teresa. Jackie brought nothing to the show except declaring that she will now speak to her sister when they are in the same room. She implies that she is so intelligent because she writes dumb articles about other housewives. 
Like it or not, it is the Teresa show. They didn't even have a show while she was in prison. So many have come and gone. Jackie can be a one and done. I also think they could lose Melissa and probably Delores though I do like her.


----------



## roses5682

Jo is such a sleeze ball. He is shaping into one of those dirty old men women hate to encounter.


----------



## Jayne1

robbins65 said:


> Ugh   Teresa was awful.  She is so full of herself.   She truly thinks its her show.  Cant not stand her and her criminal self.   Best line from Jackie, "aren't you on probation?"    Loved it.


I liked when she asked Tre about her husband being in jail.  She didn't use the term "away" but rather told it like it is. Jail.  Prison. For something bad. Not like a soldier away fighting a war for the good of the county.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Honestly cNt stand Jackie. She thinks shes so much better than everyone and seems to have had something against Teresa from the start. The fact that she throws jabs about the book writing but seems like back in the day she was Tres #1 fan. Also if shes going to be so anti bullying maybe she should be a little nicer as well. She has poor character. 

I always liked Melissa but this season she just seems so nasty and full of herself. The way she was acting at the reunion was a big turn off as well. She has a nasty attitude this season. 

I feel like Dolores didnt really being much to the show this season. 

In general a bit of a disappointing season.


----------



## swags

PradaforRada said:


> Honestly cNt stand Jackie. She thinks shes so much better than everyone and seems to have had something against Teresa from the start. The fact that she throws jabs about the book writing but seems like back in the day she was Tres #1 fan. Also if shes going to be so anti bullying maybe she should be a little nicer as well. She has poor character.
> 
> I always liked Melissa but this season she just seems so nasty and full of herself. The way she was acting at the reunion was a big turn off as well. She has a nasty attitude this season.
> 
> I feel like Dolores didnt really being much to the show this season.
> 
> In general a bit of a disappointing season.


Yes it looks like Jackie has been trolling to be a Housewife for awhile. For someone not impressed with Tre she sure followed her around!
Melissa is less boring when she goes against Teresa so that’s what she did this season.


----------



## sgj99

Jayne1 said:


> I liked when she asked Tre about her husband being in jail.  She didn't use the term "away" but rather told it like it is. Jail.  Prison. For something bad. Not like a soldier away fighting a war for the good of the county.



i know!  i hate how they always say "away" instead of PRISON!  Joe broke the law and he's in the Federal Pen, the Big House, the Pokey!!!!  and Tre doesn't get any sympathy from me about being without her husband right now.


----------



## sgj99

sgj99 said:


> i know!  i hate how they always say "away" instead of PRISON!  Joe broke the law and he's in the Federal Pen, the Big House, the Pokey!!!!  and Tre doesn't get any sympathy from me about being without her husband right now.



this reminds me of that show "Mafia Wives" that was on VH1.  Those women always said they same thing, they were away, never mentioned the word prison.  And it was never the fault of the felon, i.e., their family member but the big bad horrible federal government for putting their loved one behind bars - even though said loved one broke the law.


----------



## pinky7129

Danielle’s engaged!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pinky7129 said:


> Danielle’s engaged!



I just read that! She’s going to be a duchess! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Insanity. Can anyone imagine her being a duchess? She acts so trashy.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I can't with Jackie, I honestly cannot stand her not even the sight of her. She is obviously a Tre Stan and has been stalking the franchise for awhile now. It is the Tre show (Why do people get mad when she says that) It's the power Bravo has given her. Jackie can go she is a cold hearted B


----------



## Jayne1

I like Jackie.  She's smart, probably too smart for these bimbos.

I find this Danielle quickie romance really odd and wonder if there is more to the story. Why would he want to marry her?


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Glitterandstuds said:


> I can't with Jackie, I honestly cannot stand her not even the sight of her. She is obviously a Tre Stan and has been stalking the franchise for awhile now. It is the Tre show (Why do people get mad when she says that) It's the power Bravo has given her. Jackie can go she is a cold hearted B



I’m with you. I hope she doesnt return next season. I feel like my eyes bleed everytime shes on the tv screen.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...year-old-rumored-beau-glam-evening-Miami.html


Has anyone seen this article?


----------



## TC1

Danielle wants her own show SO BADLY


----------



## pixiejenna

A week after being divorced danielle is engaged and if she makes it down the aisle she'll become a  Duchess!

https://people.com/tv/rhonj-danielle-staub-olivier-maier-engaged/


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Danielle wants her own show SO BADLY


The husband to be must want one too.


----------



## swags

pixiejenna said:


> A week after being divorced danielle is engaged and if she makes it down the aisle she'll become a  Duchess!
> 
> https://people.com/tv/rhonj-danielle-staub-olivier-maier-engaged/


If they were to have a redo of the table flip would it be "You were engaged, 21 times?" 
I don't get it the appeal.  She seems to go into volatile fits fairly easily.


----------



## pixiejenna

The best response I've read is her screaming that's dutchess prostitution whore to you tree! I could totally see her saying that lol.


----------



## sgj99

I can't believe there is a man out there that wants to marry her!  his family must be horrified.
*Every time my husband has said something about women loving bad boys i point out that men love crazy women (they think she'll be crazy in bed).  but as we grow up both sexes let go of this ... usually.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Danielle looks like she got more work done. I was watching the preview of reunion Part 3 and she reminded me of the MoMo character lol. Not sure how there were 21 men out there who wanted to marry her. I just dont get it.


----------



## Rouge H

MoMo character


----------



## Jayne1

PradaforRada said:


> Danielle looks like she got more work done. I was watching the preview of reunion Part 3 and she reminded me of the MoMo character lol. Not sure how there were 21 men out there who wanted to marry her. I just dont get it.


The shot of her on next week's reunion episode was shocking. Cheekbones for days.

The lighting is just terrible on this NJ reunion show.  I can see every inch of makeup and contouring and they have the biggest pores with so much gunk clogging them.


----------



## coutureinatl

So  the wedding is off https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...marty-caffrey-on-her-split-with-oliver-maier/

but apparently the fiance was dating Danielle's ex best friend who as blindsided by Danielle 
https://allaboutthetea.com/2019/03/03/gina-curko-breaks-her-silence/


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

coutureinatl said:


> So  the wedding is off https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...marty-caffrey-on-her-split-with-oliver-maier/
> 
> but apparently the fiance was dating Danielle's ex best friend who as blindsided by Danielle
> https://allaboutthetea.com/2019/03/03/gina-curko-breaks-her-silence/



Well that was fast! So when can we expect engagement # 22?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tre really needs to work on how to express herself, possibly pull up a dictionary and learn a few words.  Because when you have to have another adult explain to others about what 'my words' mean, it's really embarrassing.  I translated for my nephews when they were learning, I translate for my friends that speak foreign languages - Tre is using English!  no need to translate.

Even Andy was confused.. LOL

Her issues with Melissa are just dumb.  She's very territorial and expects people that are her friends and family only be to loyal to her.  Nope that's not the way it works.  When my friends are on some BS, I'm going to tell them.  We are still cool, but you on that BS!!

She is intimidated by Jackie - period!  Jackie told no lies - Joe is in PRISON!  deal with it!

I'm still blown at Tre calling Jackie 'white trash', I shudder to imagine the words that will come out of her mouth if a black person was in that same position...  you catch my drift?


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Tre really needs to work on how to express herself, possibly pull up a dictionary and learn a few words.  Because when you have to have another adult explain to others about what 'my words' mean, it's really embarrassing.  I translated for my nephews when they were learning, I translate for my friends that speak foreign languages - Tre is using English!  no need to translate.
> 
> Even Andy was confused.. LOL
> 
> Her issues with Melissa are just dumb.  She's very territorial and expects people that are her friends and family only be to loyal to her.  Nope that's not the way it works.  When my friends are on some BS, I'm going to tell them.  We are still cool, but you on that BS!!
> 
> She is intimidated by Jackie - period!  Jackie told no lies - Joe is in PRISON!  deal with it!
> 
> I'm still blown at Tre calling Jackie 'white trash', I shudder to imagine the words that will come out of her mouth if a black person was in that same position...  you catch my drift?


Tre also referred to Jackie and Melissa as "butt buddies"  uhhh, what? That woman has no idea what she's saying..always stumbling over her own words like a damn fool.


----------



## cafecreme15

GirlieShoppe said:


> I just read that! She’s going to be a duchess! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


What?? Source??
Edited to add: wow, read all the articles down thread. HOW does this woman do it?? What sort of tricks does she turn to have been engaged 21 times, to some very eligible men I must say!


----------



## Prufrock613

cafecreme15 said:


> What?? Source??
> Edited to add: wow, read all the articles down thread. HOW does this woman do it?? What sort of tricks does she turn to have been engaged 21 times, to some very eligible men I must say!


We need receipts about all of these other engagements...that alone would turn me to run in the other direction!  Danielle seems to be employed in the worlds oldest profession- no matter how she does it.


----------



## Jayne1

cafecreme15 said:


> What?? Source??
> Edited to add: wow, read all the articles down thread. HOW does this woman do it?? What sort of tricks does she turn to have been engaged 21 times, to some very eligible men I must say!


Apparently it never really happened.


----------



## swags

Jackie and her husband were boring as f. No need to see them again.
Joe Gorga is more entertaining than Melissa. 
The surgeon husband is one odd man. 
I'm guessing the next season will be about Teresa divorcing Joe Giudice.


----------



## 336

I have a soft spot for Joe Gorga he was very funny with his taglines and his cape. Same with Frank Catania. They’re just big softies 

I loved Melissa talking to Teresa about deflection. 

Danielle is so desperate to be a housewife


----------



## 336

why is everyone getting Teresa a piece of jewellery??


----------



## bagsforme

336 said:


> why is everyone getting Teresa a piece of jewellery??



Cause they are ass kissers.  It was so awkward when Danielle gave her the initials necklace.  Are they in middle school?


----------



## 336

bagsforme said:


> Cause they are ass kissers.  It was so awkward when Danielle gave her the initials necklace.  Are they in middle school?



She had them engraved. It was so awkward. And it was silver lol


----------



## TC1

That hideous faux pearl choker/cameo style necklace Jennifer gave Teresa was hideous. Not great PR for her brothers store if that's the crap that comes out of there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the gift giving was just tacky... but the gifts came from 2 tacky people, so it was fitting.

Danielle - looks like Madam from Solid Gold with her new fillers


----------



## Rouge H

Guess Juicy Joe isn’t being released from Prison next week. Joe’s stay is indefinite until the Judge decides on his deportation.
Joe Giudice will no longer be released from prison next week.
https://mol.im/a/6788731


----------



## Jayne1

So Teresa gets to hang with the new, younger BF a bit longer!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Juicy Joe has been released, currently in the custody of ICE


----------



## Tivo

I wonder if Theresa will rush to his side?


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> I wonder if Theresa will rush to his side?


She might say in the TV show she did/does, but in reality she probably won't.

She told Andy at the reunion she went to visit him about once a month but that wasn't true, apparently.


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't believe Tre when she said she went and visited monthly - she was stumbling over her words and just didn't sound truthful.
I think if she hadn't gone to jail, and then lost her mom, she might have stayed more devoted to Juicy, but I think those two things really changed her.
And then being on her own for all this time, she's just not the same old school Tre.
I think there would have  been a divorce even if he didn't get deported.


----------



## cafecreme15

DC-Cutie said:


> Juicy Joe has been released, currently in the custody of ICE



He probably wishes he was still in prison.


----------



## rockhollow

cafecreme15 said:


> He probably wishes he was still in prison.



yes, because he's not going to get anywhere near the support that Tre got when she got out of jail.
I'm sure his own immediate family will rally around. The daughters might initially be excited, but like Tre, I think they have grown away from the old school Italian values, and as soon as Juicy tries to tell them what to do, they'll back away.
I just can't see it turning out good in anyway for Juicy.

On another note, I just happened to see on TMZ, that yesterday was little Joe's book launch and Tre was there, not waiting for Juicy to get out of jail.
Little Joe's book is about relationships - I'm sure another ghost writer was involved there. I don't think education was a 'big must' for Tre and Joe.


----------



## Jayne1

Tre has been photographed holding hands with the new younger BF.  We're discussed this, haven't we?


----------



## rockhollow

Jayne1 said:


> Tre has been photographed holding hands with the new younger BF.  We're discussed this, haven't we?



yes, I think they showed that in the same clip, even though this is a different time than before.
Not that I want to defend Tre in any way, but I didn't read lots into the hand holding as they were exiting a restaurant  -she had very high shoes and an overly long dress on, it could have just been to help her dash away. There were an awful lot of paps outside, all snapping photos with flashes - it must be a bit disorientating.
But you just never know.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Tre has been photographed holding hands with the new younger BF.  We're discussed this, haven't we?


Andy asked her during the reunion about being photographed without her ring. She got very agitated


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> yes, I think they showed that in the same clip, even though this is a different time than before.
> Not that I want to defend Tre in any way, but I didn't read lots into the hand holding as they were exiting a restaurant  -she had very high shoes and an overly long dress on, it could have just been to help her dash away. There were an awful lot of paps outside, all snapping photos with flashes - it must be a bit disorientating.
> But you just never know.....


I saw photos where she was wearing shorts and bathing suits (so was he) and they looked like a couple.


----------



## rockhollow

Jayne1 said:


> I saw photos where she was wearing shorts and bathing suits (so was he) and they looked like a couple.



I didn't see that, sounds like they were quite cozy then.
As I've said, I think Tre has changed so much since Juicy has been away, I just don't think she could go back to being Juicy's wife - and I don't think Juicy would be able to handle the new Tre.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

How did I not know this existed !!!


----------



## TC1

Just read online that Juicy Joe's deportation appeal was denied.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Just read online that Juicy Joe's deportation appeal was denied.



ICE denied his appeal.  They have filed with the federal court of appeals in Phila to seek a review of the decision and a stay of deportation.


----------



## DC-Cutie

hope that appeal gets denied, too....


----------



## DC-Cutie

somebody needs to take away Tre's twitter, IG and other social media accounts


----------



## sgj99

she's opened herself and her girls up to an incredible amount of criticism and negative comments about Juicy's illegal activities.  while she can handle it since she's brought it on herself i don't think she should encourage her girls to use social media.


----------



## simone72

sgj99 said:


> she's opened herself and her girls up to an incredible amount of criticism and negative comments about Juicy's illegal activities.  while she can handle it since she's brought it on herself i don't think she should encourage her girls to use social media.


I wonder if they would have been in this pickle if they weren’t fame hungry and didn’t do the show in the first place ? Plus juicy came to this country when he was one year old and never thought of filing for citizenship that’s so irresponsible to even think about !


----------



## limom

Well, he is here to stay for now.
https://www.etonline.com/joe-giudice-will-stay-in-the-united-states-during-deportation-battle-125754


----------



## limom

Joe Guidice is self deporting.
https://pagesix.com/2019/09/24/joe-...k-to-italy-as-he-awaits-deportation-decision/


----------



## Rouge H

Bye bye Felicia


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I mean it's Italy, not like it's somewhere awful LOL


----------



## limom

I wonder if he can speak Italian fluently. It is sad for their children, imho.


----------



## baghagg

Both Theresa and Joe speak fluent Italian.  Their parents were born there, Joe was born there and it was spoken in their childhood homes.

ETA:. they both have plenty of family in Italy as well..


----------



## rockhollow

if i had to choose between Italy or living in a detention centre, I'd be off to Italy.
They (Joe and Tree) have lots of family there.
And if the judge decides to not deport, he'll be on the next flight back.


----------



## sgj99

Bye Joe - you insult everyone when you say you didn’t know you weren’t a citizen.  And then you used your brother’s drivers license when yours was revoked due to your DUI.  Yet nothing is ever your fault. ....


----------



## swags

I do feel a bit bad for Joe’s  daughters. Milania seemed to have a close bond with him.


----------



## Rouge H

Joe Giudice granted release from ICE custody amid deportation appeal

https://mol.im/a/7535507


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder which pronunciation of his name will Joe use when he goes back to Italy.

a.  gu-DICE
b. gu-dee-che
c. gu-dah-chay

Tre and Joe have used all three of those pronunciations over the years


----------



## TC1

From Gia's IG story. First of all girl..you're in college "YOU'RE"
Second. Damn Joe's prison diet looks like it worked. I thought this was The Situation at first


----------



## pursegrl12

Wow.  He looks weird.

Gia is stunning!!!


----------



## baghagg

Did anyone else watch the special tonight with Joe and Theresa?  I thought the whole thing seemed so staged and contrived..


----------



## swags

baghagg said:


> Did anyone else watch the special tonight with Joe and Theresa?  I thought the whole thing seemed so staged and contrived..


I did. The one thing not staged was that these two are done with each other.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> I did. The one thing not staged was that these two are done with each other.


I would agree, and take it one step further and say they have been over for 4 plus years, which makes the interview all the more staged..


----------



## TC1

Clearly these two can't stand each other. Once you get away from a controlling a-hole like Joe..and see what life is like..there's no way you'd want to go back. This hour and the cameras following them to Italy is just for the $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> This hour and the cameras following them to Italy is just for the $$$$$$$$$$$$



No doubt about it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Clearly these two can't stand each other. Once you get away from a controlling a-hole like Joe..and see what life is like..there's no way you'd want to go back. This hour and the cameras following them to Italy is just for the $$$$$$$$$$$$


Def.. everything they do at this point is for the money.

Tre really should sell that marble mansion and move into a home with less upkeep.


----------



## SJerseyMommy

Holy cow. Joe is insufferable. He accepts no blame and has a million excuses as to why everyone was out to get him. He’s an idiot and got what he deserves.


----------



## purseinsanity

SJerseyMommy said:


> Holy cow. Joe is insufferable. He accepts no blame and has a million excuses as to why everyone was out to get him. He’s an idiot and got what he deserves.


I'd throw Theresa in there as well.  Claiming her innocence and her "being mad" at Joe is FOS.  If you really have no clue what your husband is doing,  but you're benefiting, I think you're an idiot.  How did she think she was getting wads of  $100 bills to pay for furniture?  I remember reading here years ago someone commenting that the IRS will see her flashing all that money around and come after her.  Theresa never accepts responsibility either.  I don't understand why Bravo keeps treating her like some high class celebrity with all these extra specials to pad their pockets.


----------



## legaldiva

Right?  And all the talk about the "rat"!  If you can't do the time, don't do the crime!


----------



## legaldiva

Last night was so good.  With a lot of depressing potential, although I'll say I love Margaret's more solidified role as the Greek chorus, peace maker.  Really loving it.
What is going on with Melissa's kids?!  They clearly need attention, not video games


----------



## egak

Bugger! I forgot it started last night, will have to catch up over the weekend.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jackie is trash and obsessed with Theresa.


----------



## swags

I can’t stand Jackie. 
I find Jennifer entertaining with the over the top parties and lifestyle. Jackie was creepy staring down Jennifer at her party. I also don’t like when Housewives cry about eating disorders. Shut up,
I like watching Teresa but really hope she doesn’t start dating on the show. The Orange County and New York women all got divorced and now act like these desperate horny things. Cant stand it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Glitterandstuds said:


> Jackie is trash and obsessed with Theresa.


I think Teresa is obsessed with Teresa


----------



## Glitterandstuds

purseinsanity said:


> I think Teresa is obsessed with Teresa



That’s a given lol


----------



## purseinsanity

Glitterandstuds said:


> That’s a given lol


----------



## Gal4Dior

Danielle’s face is ruined by plastic surgery. So much filler has made her face bumpy and uneven. During flashbacks you can see what she looked like in Season 1 and she actually looks like a human there.


----------



## baghagg

Gia's Instagram is full of product placements - ugh!


----------



## purseinsanity

LVSistinaMM said:


> Danielle’s face is ruined by plastic surgery. So much filler has made her face bumpy and uneven. During flashbacks you can see what she looked like in Season 1 and she actually looks like a human there.


Danielle looks like a younger version of the puppet Madame.



 





https://www.pinterest.com/brin66/


----------



## rockhollow

Finally watched the beginning of the season.

I don't like how Tre and her family are trying to make out how hard done they are. I don't think it's right to allow the girls to think that the government is doing something personally wrong to them where Juicy is involved. Sorry, but Juicy is getting what he deserves - he did the crime, and paid for it, and now has to deal with deportation - again something of his own creation.
If he was living in another country and wanted to come to the US with a criminal record, it wouldn't happen, so I'm not sure why he thinks he shouldn't be deported.
Tre is not helping the girls one bit by allowing them to think otherwise.

Still really liking Marg - she strikes me a straight shooter.

And for the big surprise, I'm liking Delores so far this season. She really irritated me when she was sidekick of the crazy one that's gone (can't think of her name).
Her and the ex are quite funny together and then seeing the Dr boo is cute.
Now I only need her to stand up to Tre a bit more.

Please just keep Danielle off the show. She really has nothing to offer except crap!

And someone mentioned how terrible she's looking now, compared to the clips of the first season.
Sadly that's true for all the ladies a bit, they looked so fresh that first season.


----------



## Prufrock613

LVSistinaMM said:


> Danielle’s face is ruined by plastic surgery. So much filler has made her face bumpy and uneven. During flashbacks you can see what she looked like in Season 1 and she actually looks like a human there.


I cringe evert time there is an HD moment of her face.  It should be a public service announcement of what NOT to do!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Prufrock613 said:


> I cringe evert time there is an HD moment of her face.  It should be a public service announcement of what NOT to do!


I will always remember her as the square boob grinch! Leeann from the Dallas franchise is quickly morphing into Danielle thanks to all those procedures.


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> I don't like how Tre and her family are trying to make out how hard done they are.


.

Teresa is making a storyline for her girls as well as herself - I saw that Gia is hawking a bunch of different products on her IG - maybe her sisters as well?




rockhollow said:


> And for the big surprise, I'm liking Delores so far this season. She really irritated me when she was sidekick of the crazy one that's gone (can't think of her name).
> Her and the ex are quite funny together and then seeing the Dr boo is cute.


(Lol Siggy)


I agree.  It turns out Delores has the cutest storyline of all - modern with values..



rockhollow said:


> Sadly that's true for all the ladies a bit, they looked so fresh that first season.


.

With the exception of Melissa, who needed everything she's done!


----------



## rockhollow

yes, Melissa is looking right hot this year. Now lets hope she just does needed maintenance and not keep doing more and more.
Tre is looking pretty tough this season, especially seeing her in the old clips.


----------



## gucci girl

Why is Teresa acting like the government is doing something to her girls, instead of admitting her husband committed a crime and was convicted..... I am confused. Did I hear correct when the girls say she is buying their emotions?


----------



## purseinsanity

gucci girl said:


> Why is Teresa acting like the government is doing something to her girls, instead of admitting her husband committed a crime and was convicted..... I am confused. Did I hear correct when the girls say she is buying their emotions?


Because she never takes accountability for anything!


----------



## Prufrock613

gucci girl said:


> Why is Teresa acting like the government is doing something to her girls, instead of admitting her husband committed a crime and was convicted..... I am confused. Did I hear correct when the girls say she is buying their emotions?


Yes!  They thought $ and ‘prestige’ (I use that lightly) would give them a golden ticket for anything and everything.
Let’s reward the girls pain with materialistic items and food...that always works out


----------



## pursegrl12

Theresa’s dad came with the truth though!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

pursegrl12 said:


> Theresa’s dad came with the truth though!!!!



Yes he did, but he still must think Juicy is an ok guy. We've seen pictures of him (Tre's dad) over in Italy, drinking and hanging out with Juicy.


----------



## swags

Delores and Frank. They really don't sleep together? They seem like a couple much more so than her actual boyfriend.


----------



## sgj99

i think Frank is on there because he likes the attention and he's helping giving Delores some air-time and story lines.  i read somewhere that he actually doesn't live there, that he has a girlfriend that he lives with - i find this believable.


----------



## TC1

Bill Aiyden sure had loosened up this season. Jennifer did not "fall off" that horse, she clearly threw herself off, looked ridiculous


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Jennifer did not "fall off" that horse, she clearly threw herself off, looked ridiculous


Absolutely!!!


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> i think Frank is on there because he likes the attention and he's helping giving Delores some air-time and story lines.  i read somewhere that he actually doesn't live there, that he has a girlfriend that he lives with - i find this believable.


I find this scenario believable as well..


----------



## gucci girl

It’s crazy what people will do for money and air time.....


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> Absolutely!!!


Right?? I mean, she was wearing a freaking wetsuit in prep for her big "scene"


----------



## Prufrock613

sgj99 said:


> i think Frank is on there because he likes the attention and he's helping giving Delores some air-time and story lines.  i read somewhere that he actually doesn't live there, that he has a girlfriend that he lives with - i find this believable.


I read that, also


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> Yes he did, but he still must think Juicy is an ok guy. We've seen pictures of him (Tre's dad) over in Italy, drinking and hanging out with Juicy.


I believe he has favored Juicy over his own son...cue Joey Gorga’s baptism


----------



## Prufrock613

We should make a list of “Tre-ism” words.

She said you you should add some “come in” (cumin) to your recipes.

We’re supposed to get a bad Norwegian storm (nor’easter).

I got Texas from her (texts, texts texts- not that difficult)

if I’m being a language bully, forgive me.

for sh**s and giggles- it’s not just Tre - I apologize in advance 
https://www.bravotv.com/the-real-ho...isode-9/videos/a-rhonj-guide-to-pronunciation


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> We should make a list of “Tre-ism” words.
> 
> She said you you should add some “come in” (cumin) to your recipes.
> 
> We’re supposed to get a bad Norwegian storm (nor’easter).
> 
> I got Texas from her (texts, texts texts- not that difficult)
> 
> if I’m being a language bully, forgive me.
> 
> for sh**s and giggles- it’s not just Tre - I apologize in advance
> https://www.bravotv.com/the-real-ho...isode-9/videos/a-rhonj-guide-to-pronunciation


You forgot my favorite!  "Ingrediences!"  (My spell check kept fixing this over and over! LOL)
I also love how "oil and vinegar don't mix".  
Gia nor Tre knew if the Bahamas was in the United States or not.  
She's as dumb as a box of rocks.  I love watching her blink repeatedly and at break neck speed because I can almost envision the wheels in her brain trying to process whatever information just entered.  Now I'm being mean, but I don't think anyone in that family is in danger of becoming a Rhodes Scholar!


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> I believe he has favored Juicy over his own son...cue Joey Gorga’s baptism


It seems like a big point of contention that Juicy and Tre were there more for her parents and Joe Gorga was.  The father I think has said it too.


----------



## Prufrock613

purseinsanity said:


> You forgot my favorite!  "Ingrediences!"  (My spell check kept fixing this over and over! LOL)
> I also love how "oil and vinegar don't mix".
> Gia nor Tre knew if the Bahamas was in the mUnited States or not.
> She's as dumb as a box of rocks.  I love watching her blink repeatedly and at break neck speed because I can almost envision the wheels in her brain trying to process whatever information just entered.  Now I'm being mean, but I don't think anyone in that family is in danger of becoming a Rhodes Scholar!


Yass !  I forgot those tidbits!  Do you know how many people (that I know) make the oil/vinegar speech??!?  No one ever had chemistry at a kindergarten level?  It blows my mind


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> We've seen pictures of him (Tre's dad) over in Italy, drinking and hanging out with Juicy.


So, who is doing the cooking and caring for the kids, I wonder.  lol


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Bill Aiyden sure had loosened up this season. Jennifer did not "fall off" that horse, she clearly threw herself off, looked ridiculous


I just try and wrap my mind around their family.  She talks about being a conservative orthodox family - but shares way too much...I wince when she does this.  Then I saw what her husband was saying?!?  Are there no boundaries anymore?  Their eldest daughter has had social problems in school...is this airing of her parents going to make anything better?


----------



## Prufrock613

Jayne1 said:


> So, who is doing the cooking and caring for the kids, I wonder.  lol


Maybe Gia is home on college vacation  She’s the only real “adult” in the house.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> So, who is doing the cooking and caring for the kids, I wonder.  lol


I think Teresa's dad lives with them now.  And is probably helping them more than she's helping him!


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> I just try and wrap my mind around their family.  She talks about being a conservative orthodox family - but shares way too much...I wince when she does this.  Then I saw what her husband was saying?!?  Are there no boundaries anymore?  Their eldest daughter has had social problems in school...is this airing of her parents going to make anything better?


I thought Jennifer had said something about in her culture they're virgins when they get married?  But then she's said after dating two years, she and Bill moved in together (and what?  Slept in separate beds?  )  Then again, maybe she never said that...I'm not paying as close attention to any of these people any more!  When Bill was talking about how often they have sex or whether he watches porn, all I could think was I really wouldn't want to see my doc on national TV talking about his porn habits.


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> I think Teresa's dad lives with them now.  And is probably helping them more than she's helping him!



I think her dad and late mother have lived in that house since it was as built, they have an “in-law” suite.


----------



## Prufrock613

sgj99 said:


> I think her dad and late mother have lived in that house since it was as built, they have an “in-law” suite.


Poor Nonna- he’s not in good health


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> I think her dad and late mother have lived in that house since it was as built, they have an “in-law” suite.


Yes, that's what I read. They took care of the kids, cooked and helped out and T, as much as she pretends it's out of the goodness of her heart, had quite the free help from them.

Now it's just the Dad. Did anyone hear what one of the daughters said?  I never remember who is who, but when T asked what she was eating, the daughter said the same thing he makes me every day.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, that's what I read. They took care of the kids, cooked and helped out and T, as much as she pretends it's out of the goodness of her heart, had quite the free help from them.
> 
> Now it's just the Dad. Did anyone hear what one of the daughters said?  I never remember who is who, but when T asked what she was eating, the daughter said the same thing he makes me every day.



Yep, it was Gia.  Tre puts up a lot of fronts.  Most are BS.


----------



## slyyls

I really do think Tre loves her parents fiercely, and appreciates everything they did/do for her.
There are many aspects of Tre that I don't care for; but she has done something right with her children.   They are lovely girls, and seem kind and compassionate.  Even Milania (who always broke me up with her sassiness) seems to have matured into a very caring young lady.


----------



## Prufrock613

This last episode was True Tre.  She never mentioned getting Juicy back for her, it was all for her dawters...(which I can understand).  
I happened to see an episode from S4 and damn(!) Caroline was right.  Here is what she said -“Prediction: Something may happen where maybe someone has to go somewhere. Teresa is gonna have to pull herself up by her bootstraps and take over," Caroline said in an interview on the show. "She'll say, 'You know what, I tried, I stood by him, but I have to divorce him now. And I'm gonna show my daughters what it's like to be strong and independent on your own and survive.'"


----------



## swags

Prufrock613 said:


> This last episode was True Tre.  She never mentioned getting Juicy back for her, it was all for her dawters...(which I can understand).
> I happened to see an episode from S4 and damn(!) Caroline was right.  Here is what she said -“Prediction: Something may happen where maybe someone has to go somewhere. Teresa is gonna have to pull herself up by her bootstraps and take over," Caroline said in an interview on the show. "She'll say, 'You know what, I tried, I stood by him, but I have to divorce him now. And I'm gonna show my daughters what it's like to be strong and independent on your own and survive.'"


I saw that clip recently. Caroline's prediction was spot on but I believe she knew more of the legal details at that point and that Joe was not a citizen.
But speaking of Caroline, I kind of miss her! I would much rather see her than this Jackie they stuck us with.


----------



## slyyls

Good spotting!   So it was Caroline who snitched on Tre and Joe!  Lol.   She obviously knew something.  Maybe she just fed her intel to someone who did the snitching for her.   Doesn't the IRA pay a percentage of what they collect to the snitch?


----------



## TC1

slyyls said:


> Good spotting!   So it was Caroline who snitched on Tre and Joe!  Lol.   She obviously knew something.  Maybe she just fed her intel to someone who did the snitching for her.   Doesn't the IRA pay a percentage of what they collect to the snitch?


Joe himself confirmed it wasn't Caroline. I believe it was one of his old business partners.


----------



## rockhollow

slyyls said:


> Good spotting!   So it was Caroline who snitched on Tre and Joe!  Lol.   She obviously knew something.  Maybe she just fed her intel to someone who did the snitching for her.   Doesn't the IRA pay a percentage of what they collect to the snitch?



Do they really pay the snitch? That just doesn't seem right to me.
I think doing the TV show was not the smartest idea when they were such cheats - but of course you don't usually think of Juicy and Tre when thinking of someone smart.


----------



## rockhollow

I actually liked Jennifer's little roast. I was glad to see her do all the ladies.
And as someone else mentioned, I thought that Jackie was false laughing during the roast. I don't think she's a lady who forgets and moves on.

I thought that Marg was way to interested in bashing Danielle at the dinner. Thankfully Danielle wasn't invited, that was good enough.
For some reason Tre has decided to be a ride or die friend to Danielle. Maybe we'll be lucky and Tre and Delores will have a falling out over her.


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> maybe we'll be lucky and Tre and Delores will have a falling out over her.


.. probably next season's plot


----------



## TC1

Theresa's girls are really good kids. Gia has been so responsible, poor little Audriana. I really felt for her but I don't think she's the "baby" Theresa treats her as..she knows and hears more than Tre thinks.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Theresa's girls are really good kids. Gia has been so responsible, poor little Audriana. I really felt for her but I don't think she's the "baby" Theresa treats her as..she knows and hears more than Tre thinks.



I agree, they are good kids. But still don't like the whole storyline, allowing the girls to act and believe that Juicy is somehow being done wrong. Juicy lied and cheated and got caught and is now paying.
Tre is being naive if she thinks that Audriana isn't going to see the truth on the media.
But of course we all know the end results and Juicy is in Italy.


----------



## 336

Urgh I started crying when Joe started talking to Prison Joe. 

Good promo for next week, Danielle with the drama again.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> I agree, they are good kids. But still don't like the whole storyline, allowing the girls to act and believe that Juicy is somehow being done wrong. Juicy lied and cheated and got caught and is now paying..



that drives me crazy!  Joe (And Tre) did several illegal things.  Don’t act like he’s innocent and it’s the big bad governments fault that he’s in trouble and having to deal with the consequences of his actions!   What kind of values are they teaching those girls?


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I don't think I have ever heard Tre (or really Juicy) admit they were really guilty of anything. I've heard lots and lots of excuses.
I could believe that Tre would sign things that she didn't know what for, but she must have known something was up with all the 'cash' spending she did.

Even Gia wanting to become a lawyer, she has been allowed to think becoming a lawyer to fight great injustices like that have been done to people like her dad - mmmm - no - Justice was served to someone who broke the law (continually as in Juicy's case).

Even though I love little Joe,  his tears didn't move me.  This whole family has been skirting the edge of the law their whole lives - you take the risk......


----------



## Prufrock613

looks like it’s her contractor, who she said they’ve been friends forever -look completely staged

*Teresa Giudice snuggles up to mystery man days after separating from Joe following 20 year marriage*
By Christine Rendon For Dailymail.com and Glenn Garner For Dailymail.com 18:59 EST 21 Dec 2019 , updated 19:34 EST 21 Dec 2019







Teresa Giudice appears to have a new man in her life after separating from her husband of 20 years Joe Giudice just days ago.

The reality star, 47, was pictured snuggling up to a mystery man Saturday during a bundled-up stroll in before having breakfast together.

Teresa's potential new beau wrapped his arm around her as they arrived at the New Jersey eatery.





Moving on: Teresa Giudice appears to have a new man in her life after separating from her husband of 20 years Joe Giudice just days ago
Said mystery man appears to be Anthony Delorenzo, aka Tony the contractor, who's made a few appearances on The Real Housewives of New Jersey.

RHONJ fans might remember a recent episode in which Teresa got pretty flirtatious with the contractor amid Joe's deportation.

During their exchange, Tony revealed that he and Teresa had known each other for 41 years.

Teresa kept warm for their outing in a black puffer coat, paired with a black turtleneck, slim black jeans and matching boots.

Teresa Giudice seen out with mystery man after split from Joe






Mystery man: The reality star was pictured snuggling up to a mystery man Saturday during a bundled-up stroll before having breakfast together




Familiar face: Said mystery man appears to be Anthony Delorenzo, aka Tony the contractor, who's made a few appearances on The Real Housewives of New Jersey




Bundled up: Teresa kept warm for their outing in a black puffer coat, paired with a black turtleneck, slim black jeans and matching boots




Gorgeous in Gucci: She completed the look with a pair of black shield aviators trimmed in gold and a Gucci belt




Brief flirtation: RHONJ fans might remember a recent episode in which Teresa got pretty flirtatious with the contractor amid Joe's deportation




A handful: The 47-year-old seemed very comfortable with her brunch companion, stopping outside the restaurant to touch his muscles
Breaking a sweat! Teresa Giudice shows off her tough workout


She completed the look with a pair of black shield aviators trimmed in gold and a Gucci belt.

The 47-year-old seemed very comfortable with her brunch companion, stopping outside the restaurant to touch his muscles.

He sported a black workout pullover with a neon green zipper, matching his Oakley sunglasses.

The look was completed with a pair of navy blue Under Armour joggers and some matching sneakers.

Their romantic outing comes just days after Teresa and Joe's separation was announced after 20 years of marriage.

A source close to the family told : 'They discussed their future when Teresa and the girls went to Italy in early November and they agreed that each had to move on. They are doing so amicably and very slowly.'





Keeping it casual: He sported a black workout pullover with a neon green zipper, matching his Oakley sunglasses




Activewear chic: The look was completed with a pair of navy blue Under Armour joggers and some matching sneakers




Happy faces: He and Teresa were all smiles as they arrived at the local brunch spot




Ring ring: They snuggled close together while Tony finished a phone call




Newly single: Their romantic outing comes just days after Teresa and Joe's separation was announced after 20 years of marriage
They added: 'Joe has been out on a few dates, Teresa has not. She has been too busy with the girls, with work obligations and taking care of her father.

'She is happy for Joe. They have been very friendly with one another and are very supportive of each other’s happiness. They still love one another, but as Teresa told Andy Cohen on the WWHL special, they are separated by the Atlantic Ocean. Neither is interested in a long distance relationship.'

They've yet to file for divorce, while Joe, 47, has been living in his home country of Italy after spending five months in an ICE detention facility.

His Green Card was revoked after he and Teresa served separate sentences for pleading guilty to 41 counts of fraud.

The couple was married in 1999, and they share daughters Gia, 18, Gabriella, 15, Milania, 14, and Audriana, 10.





20 years later: Teresa and Joe were married in 1999, and they share daughters Gia, 18, Gabriella, 15, Milania, 14, and Audriana, 10


----------



## TC1

The pool guy is hot!! LOL


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She UPGRADED!!! He's very attractive


----------



## baghagg

From July 28th, taken down the shore in NJ - clearly he's "juiced in" to the fam (pun intended) lol

He reminds me of her husband - clearly she has a type!


----------



## baghagg

What type of pool is this?  Liner?  I have gunite and it didn't look like this..


----------



## rockhollow

Well that was quite the episode.
Lots of embarrassing scenes for the ladies while in pubic.
Tre and Gia dress shopping - what started out as a nice scene - mother and daughter shopping for a prom dress. The it went all to he** with the phone call from Juicy.
That guy has a huge ego - Tre stopped spending Juicy money long ago - all the coins in that family come from Tre. I'm no fan of hers, but will give her credit from working hard to pay off the debts and then making enough to continue the same lifestyle (if not better).
Juicy's got some nerve acting like she's out there spending his coins. I'm sure it's been Tre's funds paying for all the legal fees for Juicy's appeals.

And the Gia's reaction to it all - there is a reason Tre shouldn't have ever acted like Gia was her friend and confidant - and this is it.
I know she's caught in the middle, but the way she was talking to her mother is just so wrong.
She owes her mother more respect that this, but sadly because Tre treats her like a friend instead of  daughter, this is what she gets.

Now the ladies at the Clothes Store, that needs it's own post.


----------



## 336

Danielle with the crazy self talk when she was going to pull Margaret’s hair!


----------



## telvis

Can we just take a moment and appreciate how lovely Jennifer's daughter is? Wonderful personality and moral compass; she will surely grow up to be a great woman.


----------



## Prufrock613

https://realityblurb.com/2020/01/03...-jacqueline-and-responds-to-hypocrisy-claims/
Danielle is claiming that Jaq’s daughter Ashlee causes 3 herniated discs.  It may have been retracted, but (earlier today) she was claiming her head hit the pavement when her “hair” was pulled.  No video at all.

danielle is beginning to look like Madame


https://realityblurb.com/2020/01/03...-jacqueline-and-responds-to-hypocrisy-claims/


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> *danielle is beginning to look like Madame*
> View attachment 4630073


Yep.  I did a comparison picture several weeks ago.


----------



## Jayne1

slyyls said:


> I really do think Tre loves her parents fiercely, and appreciates everything they did/do for her.
> There are many aspects of Tre that I don't care for; but she has done something right with her children.   They are lovely girls, and seem kind and compassionate.  Even Milania (who always broke me up with her sassiness) seems to have matured into a very caring young lady.


It's odd, but the nicest HWs have some bratty kids and the nastiest HWs, (Danielle and Kelly Dodd are examples) have some of the nicest kids.  From what I've seen on camera, that is.

I don't know where to lump Tre's kids, but if they are good kids, being raised by the grandparents could have helped.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> It's odd, but the nicest HWs have some bratty kids and the nastiest HWs, (Danielle and Kelly Dodd are examples) have some of the nicest kids.  From what I've seen on camera, that is.
> 
> I don't know where to lump Tre's kids, but if they are good kids, being raised by the grandparents could have helped.


I think the more immature or delinquent parents are, it often requires their kids to grow up and mature mentally faster.


----------



## roses5682

So I’m just very curious is that Teresa’s natural hairline?


----------



## baghagg

roses5682 said:


> So I’m just very curious is that Teresa’s natural hairline?


How could it not be?


----------



## Gal4Dior

Trout Mouth or Fug Face? Pot or Kettle? Danielle is the last person who should criticize bad plastic surgery. She forgets she’s morphing into a puppet and we just hope that square boob has been fixed up.

I’m starting to think that Danielle‘s bedroom skills are phenomenal - how else can you explain how Marty and others falls under her spell and allows her to exploit them, abuse them, and slander them? 

Tre can’t possibly believe Danielle is telling the truth, I hope she’s just playing this game to help pull in the ratings and secure her paycheck...


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303016





purseinsanity said:


> Yep.  I did a comparison picture several weeks ago.



Lol me too


----------



## baghagg

LVSistinaMM said:


> I’m starting to think that Danielle‘s bedroom skills are phenomenol


Absolutely!  I've been saying it for years!!!  Lol.



LVSistinaMM said:


> Tre can’t possibly believe Danielle is telling the truth, I hope she’s just playing this game to help pull in the ratings and secure her paycheck...


100%!!!


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, thinking is not really Tre's strong point - I'm sure Andy or Production has told her that she needs Danielle to keep things hopping on the show.
During all the yelling and fighting at the clothes store, when Marg was trying to tell her all the unsavoury things Danielle had done, you could see it was all just going right over Tre's head.
Her faithful sidekick Delores was trying to tell her, but even that didn't sink in to Tre.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Yes, thinking is not really Tre's strong point - I'm sure Andy or Production has told her that she needs Danielle to keep things hopping on the show.
> During all the yelling and fighting at the clothes store, when Marg was trying to tell her all the unsavoury things Danielle had done, you could see it was all just going right over Tre's head.
> Her faithful sidekick Delores was trying to tell her, but even that didn't sink in to Tre.


You can almost see the vacant space in Tre's head when you look at her blank stare and rapidly blinking eyes.  Sigh.  Only in today's day and age can such morons be rich and famous.


----------



## gucci girl

purseinsanity said:


> You can almost see the vacant space in Tre's head when you look at her blank stare and rapidly blinking eyes.  Sigh.  Only in today's day and age can such morons be rich and famous.


I don’t think she’s a moron. I think she knows exactly what she’s doing. She realizes she needs this show now more than ever. I mean what is she going to do, get a job?


----------



## purseinsanity

gucci girl said:


> I don’t think she’s a moron. I think she knows exactly what she’s doing. She realizes she needs this show now more than ever. I mean what is she going to do, get a job?


LOL, you're probably right.  I meant moron in a general sense.  Just listening to some of her conversations, her attitude, lack of sense of geography, or even vocabulary blows my mind.  I'm sure she's street smart and has a sense of how to survive.


----------



## rockhollow

purseinsanity said:


> LOL, you're probably right.  I meant moron in a general sense.  Just listening to some of her conversations, her attitude, lack of sense of geography, or even vocabulary blows my mind.  I'm sure she's street smart and has a sense of how to survive.



She is a hard worker, no doubt, but I don't know if I'd even say she was 'street smart'. 
Smart and Tre just don't go together.
But I do think that being on her own and having to make the coins, she's learned how to manage those things - she's had some good help somewhere.


----------



## Swanky

Tre's girls used to be little monsters lol!  I'm so pleasantly surprised they've changed so much, they're good kids now.


----------



## Jayne1

roses5682 said:


> So I’m just very curious is that Teresa’s natural hairline?


Yes, it's very low.

Rita Hayworth famously had electrolysis to raise hers and Jen Aniston did as well. But I think the low forehead might work in Tre's older years because our hairline recedes and our foreheads get higher, which can be aging... and Tre can afford for hers to recede. lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

Last night on WWH with Andy Cohen, Danielle made an announcement that she will no longer participate in the
franchise for "Jersey Housewives" but she will participate in other housewives reality shows if asked..
She has decided that it is time to pursue other interests & now will have a "cooking show'
In the meantime, Tre was hawking Bella Brow on HSN...


----------



## purseinsanity

Love Of My Life said:


> Last night on WWH with Andy Cohen, Danielle made an announcement that she will no longer participate in the
> franchise for "Jersey Housewives" but she will participate in other housewives reality shows if asked..
> She has decided that it is time to pursue other interests & now will have a "cooking show'
> In the meantime, Tre was hawking Bella Brow on HSN...


  Why is Danielle still relevant?  I don't care what she's doing nor do I want to see her on any RH show.  And seeing as how most of these women aren't housewives (or even wives) maybe it's time to change the name of the show?


----------



## TC1

Jennifer trying not to laugh when Tre was pouring the water on her shoes


----------



## swags

How in the hell did they have Danielle pull Margaret’s hair after the Ashley hair tug of Danielle in season 2? Did  Danielle actually take Ashley to court or was that fake?
Was Margaret and Danielles fight real? Who would throw drinks on someone especially a court happy woman like Danielle?


----------



## sgj99

Has anyone else noticed Jennifer's smirk when she's getting all riled up about something?  It looks like she's about to burst out laughing ... obviously she's not a good enough actress to stay in character since we know this crap is scripted.


----------



## Coco.lover

Haven't watched in years, turned Bravo on last night and one is showing off her Chanel and asking how much money the other has and complaing about pizza at a kids party. I was dumbfounded


----------



## Prufrock613

Jennifer is the epitome of gauche.


----------



## 336

Next week looks interesting! Teresa flips and we get to see Joe!


----------



## gucci girl

Teresa is so fake, she’s getting her karma. Even after all these problems she had, she’s still out here being evil.


----------



## TC1

You can tell Tre thought the producers wouldn't sell her out with the footage of her egging Danielle on, or the confrontation with Margaret. LOL Tre..they don't GAF about you! but at least she got that Italy trip paid for by letting them film.
ETA..what kind of business owner suggests assault? This "Stephen Dan" guy seems like a real POS


----------



## Glitterandstuds

TC1 said:


> You can tell Tre thought the producers wouldn't sell her out with the footage of her egging Danielle on, or the confrontation with Margaret. LOL Tre..they don't GAF about you! but at least she got that Italy trip paid for by letting them film.
> ETA..what kind of business owner suggests assault? This "Stephen Dan" guy seems like a real POS




I see this differently. Tre is their "IT" girl, they freaking love her especially Andy. They blasted her to show her "Growth" to fully admitting to it and apologizing etc and then cutting her friendship off with Danielle in which she finally chooses a side. Twitter was very on her side after that when any other time she would just deny it etc... It was all very calculated.


----------



## Jayne1

So their trip to the Jersey Shore seemed awful, but they made the best of it.

The house looked like it was on a residential street in suburbia somewhere.  They had to share it and they needed a car to get to the water. It looked like cold weather too.  I'd rather stay home.


----------



## Prufrock613

Jayne1 said:


> So their trip to the Jersey Shore seemed awful, but they made the best of it.
> 
> The house looked like it was on a residential street in suburbia somewhere.  They had to share it and they needed a car to get to the water. It looked like cold weather too.  I'd rather stay home.


Same.  I’m a swimmer and diver.  I wouldn’t waste my time if I couldn’t get in the water (plus I’m not driving to the beach), but then again Bravo isn’t paying for my trip


----------



## Jayne1

Prufrock613 said:


> Same.  I’m a swimmer and diver.  I wouldn’t waste my time if I couldn’t get in the water (plus I’m not driving to the beach), but then again Bravo isn’t paying for my trip


Speaking of Bravo paying... the family flew first class to Italy, it seems.  And just for a weekend.

Tre needs Bravo.  Her lifestyle would suffer without it.


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of Bravo paying... the family flew first class to Italy, it seems.  And just for a weekend.
> 
> Tre needs Bravo.  Her lifestyle would suffer without it.


Yes but I think it’s mutual. RHONJ kind of needs Tre. Who else would they all talk about? Melissa couldn’t hold a position w/o her imo. The last half of the finale was all Tre. That had to sting for the others.


----------



## swags

Sorry double post.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, it shows just want a hot commodity Tre is to Bravo. 5 first class seats to Italy for the weekend couldn't have been cheap.
The hotel they stayed in wasn't quite as fancy, but that might have been the best in the town that Juicy lives in.

And agree, @swags - I can see the other ladies getting into their feelings that the finale was only 30 minutes and then Tre got the last half of the show to herself and family.

I was glad to see Tre hold her ground and not let Juicy not just think that their relationship will just continue as it was before his jail time. It might take Tre a long time to understand, but she's got Joe's number now.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> yes, it shows just want a hot commodity Tre is to Bravo. 5 first class seats to Italy for the weekend couldn't have been cheap.
> The hotel they stayed in wasn't quite as fancy, but that might have been the best in the town that Juicy lives in.
> 
> And agree, @swags - I can see the other ladies getting into their feelings that the finale was only 30 minutes and then Tre got the last half of the show to herself and family.
> 
> I was glad to see Tre hold her ground and not let Juicy not just think that their relationship will just continue as it was before his jail time. It might take Tre a long time to understand, but she's got Joe's number now.


Can we still call him Juicy?  He used to have really large muscles, but I assume he couldn't continue taking what he was taking while in prison and he didn't only lose weight, he lost his huge biceps.

Okay, one last observation -- one woman who was hired to prepare their final meal at the shore had the longest, fakest, most decorated nails and I don't think that's very hygienic when preparing food for others.  lol


----------



## 336

Jennifer was full crazy at the reunion and Danielle with the "I'm an OG housewife I want to sit next to Andy" rubbish


----------



## purseinsanity

336 said:


> Jennifer was full crazy at the reunion and Danielle with the "I'm an OG housewife I want to sit next to Andy" rubbish


I think Jennifer tries to stir up sh** to try to keep her position on the show, but she just looks like a spoiled doctor's wife.  And I agree with Margaret.  SAHM is THE hardest job in the world, and being a working mom with no external help is a close second IMO.  Jennifer has a lot of help that most SAHMs do not have.  Being a wife without an outside job, yet having an assistant, a nanny, tutors, and a cook is hardly the same.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> I think Jennifer tries to stir up sh** to try to keep her position on the show, but she just looks like a spoiled doctor's wife.  And I agree with Margaret.  SAHM is THE hardest job in the world, and being a working mom with no external help is a close second IMO.  Jennifer has a lot of help that most SAHMs do not have.  Being a wife without an outside job, yet having an assistant, a nanny, tutors, and a cook is hardly the same.


I think Jennifer is desperate to stay on the show, not only for her ego but I wonder if it helps her husband's business.

Is he any good, by the way or is he one of those surgeons with no artistic merit.  Why did she say her husband operated on her.  That's not allowed is it?


----------



## swags

I kind of like Jennifer. Her family is enjoyable to watch. I agree with her that Melissa is very fake and just in competition with Teresa. I’m also tired of the walking eating disorder lady. Why is she still on?


----------



## limom

Jennifer  is over the top, however she delivers.
A great family, she is also totally delusional in a good way.
 Reality TV gold, imho.
For some reasons, I also don’t think that she is mean spirited either.
I could see hanging out with her.


Jayne1 said:


> I think Jennifer is desperate to stay on the show, not only for her ego but I wonder if it helps her husband's business.
> 
> Is he any good, by the way or is he one of those surgeons with no artistic merit.  Why did she say her husband operated on her.  That's not allowed is it?


While it is not wise to get operated on by your husband, it is not against any laws in the USA.
He has good reviews on Yelp...


----------



## pursegrl12

While Jennifer is obnoxious, she totally nailed the “Melissa only wants another child for a storyline” she got her number.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jennifer is a TREASURE lol


----------



## swags

Even though Jennifer was being immature in part 2, I  prefer her a 1000 times over Jackie. I didn’t even fault Jackie’s birthday party but it’s not tv material.


----------



## Jayne1

I find Jennifer a little girl in a plastic surgery body. The way she smirks when she interrupts someone with a zinger.  She's so darn proud of herself, like a bratty child. I guess it's too late for the husband to get out.

I suppose Andy will want to keep her just for the anguish she causes to others.


----------



## swags

So Joe and the Giudices blame Teresa for doing the show. Not Joe for committing fraud.


----------



## elle-mo

Not sure where to post this but I just heard that Andy Cohen has tested positive for the flu. 
https://www.kmov.com/news/stl-nativ...cle_7d723e78-6af8-11ea-8f49-43a43ba00a48.html


----------



## luckylove

^^I think I read somewhere that he tested positive for Corona, not the flu.


----------



## swags

https://pagesix.com/2020/03/20/andy-cohen-announces-hes-tested-positive-for-coronavirus/

Get well Andy!


----------



## Jayne1

Tre was very, very calm this reunion.  I actually thought she was on something.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> Tre was very, very calm this reunion.  I actually thought she was on something.


+1


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> Tre was very, very calm this reunion.  I actually thought she was on something.


She's on the hunt for a man. LOL trying to tone down the batsh*t crazy


----------



## jiffer

Teresa posted on Twitter that her dad passed away. I'm sad to read that. I think her dad was a cool guy.


----------



## Swanky

Awww, that's sad news


----------



## swags

I’m sad. Some of the best scenes were him and his granddaughters.


----------



## slang

Sad news, I feel bad for her girls. 
In just a few years they lost their grandfathers on both sides, their maternal grandmother and of course their father deported to Italy.


----------



## Jayne1

That's very sad.  And he wasn't that old really.

He seemed like a very nice guy, I liked his scenes on the show.

How do funerals work now, in our crazy times?  Here in Toronto, even for a funeral, there cannot be large gatherings.  Not even small gatherings.

Anyway, I'm sorry for his grandkids and children.


----------



## Tivo

That’s so sad. I feel badly for her and the girls.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> How do funerals work now, in our crazy times?  Here in Toronto, even for a funeral, there cannot be large gatherings.  Not even small gatherings.



In New Jersey we also cannot have gatherings for funerals for the time being.  In general, I believe people are waiting to have a memorial in the near future..


----------



## limom

holly crap, Dina!








						Ex-Hubby of ‘Real Housewives of NJ' Star Hired Mobster to Assault Her Boyfriend, Feds Allege
					

“Real Housewives of New Jersey” star Dina Manzo’s ex-husband and an alleged member of an organized crime family were charged by federal prosecutors Tuesday with conspiring to assault Manzo’s then-boyfriend in an incident in 2015. The U.S. Attorney’s Office in New Jersey said Thomas Manzo and...




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> holly crap, Dina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-Hubby of ‘Real Housewives of NJ' Star Hired Mobster to Assault Her Boyfriend, Feds Allege
> 
> 
> “Real Housewives of New Jersey” star Dina Manzo’s ex-husband and an alleged member of an organized crime family were charged by federal prosecutors Tuesday with conspiring to assault Manzo’s then-boyfriend in an incident in 2015. The U.S. Attorney’s Office in New Jersey said Thomas Manzo and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnewyork.com



Wow, they really are mobsters. (not Dina).


----------



## baghagg

Boy.. Dina Manzo has been thru a lot!


----------



## sgj99

Caroline would act so insulted when asked about Manzo family mob connection - her father in law was found dead (shot) in the trunk of a car.  Sounds like her brother in law is in it up to his ears too.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> Caroline would act so insulted when asked about Manzo family mob connection - her father in law was found dead (shot) in the trunk of a car.  Sounds like her brother in law is in it up to his ears too.


I remember Caroline’s outrage at the question. I am guessing Albert isn’t in the dark about this.


----------



## baghagg

Even if I despised my own sister...  just the _thought_ of my husband's brother arranging a scenario such as this would be a deal-breaker for me, just sayin'

ETA: although he's not been charged (perhaps there's insufficient evidence at this time), can't help but wonder if her ex is behind the home invasion/robbery as well..


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I remember Caroline’s outrage at the question. I am guessing Albert isn’t in the dark about this.


I remember that too.  I also remember thinking "Doth protest too much!"


----------



## TC1

Anyone watch? everyone had work done during the quarantine!! wow. Delores and Margaret had the most work. I still find it odd that Delores doesn't live with David, I suppose he likes to keep her at arm's length. Tre can't even start a false rumour correctly for a storyline to save her life "has anyone heard that Evan does stuff at the gym?" oh...Tre


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Anyone watch? everyone had work done during the quarantine!! wow. Delores and Margaret had the most work. I still find it odd that Delores doesn't live with David, I suppose he likes to keep her at arm's length. Tre can't even start a false rumour correctly for a storyline to save her life "has anyone heard that Evan does stuff at the gym?" oh...Tre


100% spot on!!!!  I don't even understand the point of buttocks implants.  Also, did Margaret get new teeth?


----------



## Coco.lover

I barely recognized Margaret’s new face


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> 100% spot on!!!!  I don't even understand the point of buttocks implants.  Also, did Margaret get new teeth?


I believe so, new teeth, boobs and a whole new face


----------



## 336

I thought Margaret looked amazing - tres Sonja Morgan.
I was watching Teresa going, oh I guess this is the storyline they're running with this season...


----------



## rockhollow

Holy Plastic Surgery!!!
All the ladies have new faces among other things.
I guess we now know how the ladies spent their down time   

I have seen Marg's new face, and she's looking great. I see she also got her boobs done - side note - Margret, get yourself some nipple covers - it's not a good look.

Even Jackie, who I though looked good before, seems to have had a facelift or something done.

Tre, Delores and Melissa are all starting to look the same.

Jennifer must be getting private appointments with the husband.

I could hardly pay attention to the content of the show, I'll have to go and rewatch.


----------



## mdcx

I watched the first few minutes and Teresa cursing out Jackie was enough for me. I would like to watch and enjoy this show, but the extreme aggression from some of the ladies really puts me off. Might give it another go and just fast forward Teresa's parts!


----------



## Jayne1

Teresa doesn't know who told her the rumour. Probably a producer like the last time it happened.

She's really pathetic, but I guess she needed a storyline. And then to get hysterical when Jackie gave an example (using the daughter) how hurtful the rumour was.


----------



## swags

I can’t stand Jackie and I wouldn’t be surprised if Evan was cheating. Also am not impressed that she’s a lawyer. She’s on a reality show because she craves attention and wants to be Teresa who gets the fame and press. She can spare us about her four BEAUTIFUL children. She paraded them on a tv show that’s known to get trashy. 
I wish Margaret would quit defending Jackie. 
Delores and Frank have the best banter. Does she really prefer the doctor?
I’m a Jennifer fan, can’t help myself.


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> Delores and Frank have the best banter. Does she really prefer the doctor?


I think Frank would like her to prefer the doctor.  Doesn't he have a girlfriend?


----------



## anabanana745

swags said:


> I can’t stand Jackie and I wouldn’t be surprised if Evan was cheating. Also am not impressed that she’s a lawyer. She’s on a reality show because she craves attention and wants to be Teresa who gets the fame and press. She can spare us about her four BEAUTIFUL children. She paraded them on a tv show that’s known to get trashy.
> I wish Margaret would quit defending Jackie.
> Delores and Frank have the best banter. Does she really prefer the doctor?
> I’m a Jennifer fan, can’t help myself.



True or not, to gossip about the man to literally everyone at his own birthday party to which she was invited is the lowest of the low. Normally I love the housewives drama bit that scene just really turned my stomach. Teresa is really an awful person.


----------



## a_b_c

anabanana745 said:


> True or not, to gossip about the man to literally everyone at his own birthday party to which she was invited is the lowest of the low. Normally I love the housewives drama bit that scene just really turned my stomach. Teresa is really an awful person.


100% and it seems she’s only gotten worse (no growth or learning from severe past mistakes).


----------



## 336

when they played back all the crazy shiz Teresa has done it looks BAD


----------



## purseinsanity

I haven't watched yet, but reading about the fake "drama" and mention of Gia was enough to have me not interested yet.  What does Bravo see in Teresa?  She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and she's a felon for God's sake.  Can't they find anyone slightly more interesting in Jersey??


----------



## rockhollow

purseinsanity said:


> I haven't watched yet, but reading about the fake "drama" and mention of Gia was enough to have me not interested yet.  What does Bravo see in Teresa?  She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and she's a felon for God's sake.  Can't they find anyone slightly more interesting in Jersey??



I am not looking forward to this being Tre's storyline for the season. It would have much more interesting to see about Tre's life after Juicy, but instead we are going to get Tre fighting with Jackie.
Sadly, Tre is so thick, I'm sure she's following direction from production, and they're telling her this storeline is great for her.


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> , I'm sure she's following direction from production, and they're telling her this storeline is great for her.


1000%✓


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jackie's reaction tells me it's true. 

I still like Tre lol


----------



## sgj99

Glitterandstuds said:


> Jackie's reaction tells me it's true.
> 
> I still like Tre lol


I don’t think it’s true and I don’t blame her for being mad.  But I do think her anger is exaggerated and that’s for the cameras.


----------



## TC1

Jackie has touched on the fact that she has REAL money. I'm sure she has a crazy pre-nup and Evan would be kicked to the curb. I think Tre is a bit jealous of that side of her....real wealth.
But mostly she's trying to sell this because production told her it's the best way for a story and camera time. (IMO)


----------



## a_b_c

It’s obvious Teresa is making it up as she goes along, she can’t even keep the lie straight. Jackie’s reaction may be over the top, but it is no more over the top or explosive if it were Teresa hearing these rumors.


----------



## anabanana745

a_b_c said:


> It’s obvious Teresa is making it up as she goes along, she can’t even keep the lie straight. Jackie’s reaction may be over the top, but it is no more over the top or explosive if it were Teresa hearing these rumors.



I don’t even think her reaction was that over the top. If someone came for my husband I’d stop at nothing to destroy them. I am very protective of my family and that’s normal. Teresa is the crazy one.


----------



## a_b_c

anabanana745 said:


> I don’t even think her reaction was that over the top. If someone came for my husband I’d stop at nothing to destroy them. I am very protective of my family and that’s normal. Teresa is the crazy one.


Teresa being the crazy one:  absolutely no argument there!


----------



## mdcx

I watched the rest of the episode and apart from Teresa, it was actually fun! Dolores' implant scars were super visible to me in that low cut top she wore, very odd that she is having all this drama with her bf when he seems so calm and steady. His home is really pretty imo and funny that D's son prefers it there.
Teresa really does seem unstable and not able to hear reason. Jackie wasn't saying her daughter does c-ke, just that the cheating rumour is on the same level as someone saying that about her daughter.
Margaret definitely has new veneers or maybe tooth implants etc. 
Melissa looks pretty with the dark hair, but did anyone else notice her lounge wear was very sheer? I swear I could see her thong through those lounge pants!


----------



## purseinsanity

Inside Teresa Giudice’s new $3.3M NJ house with boyfriend Luis Ruelas
					

He reportedly funded the purchase. The property is only three homes down from the house she shared with her ex-husband.




					nypost.com
				




Such ridiculous headlines.  It's actually funded by her boyfriend (she's the "property manager" LOLOLOL), who looks an awful lot like Andy Cohen to me...even with the wonky eye!


----------



## baghagg

mdcx said:


> did anyone else notice her lounge wear was very sheer? I swear I could see her thong through those lounge pants!


100%. Odd choice for tv..


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> Inside Teresa Giudice’s new $3.3M NJ house with boyfriend Luis Ruelas
> 
> 
> He reportedly funded the purchase. The property is only three homes down from the house she shared with her ex-husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such ridiculous headlines.  It's actually funded by her boyfriend (she's the "property manager" LOLOLOL), who looks an awful lot like Andy Cohen to me...even with the wonky eye!


Oh the horror!  Tre is going to live in a home that has been inhabited by others before her.


----------



## rockhollow

I think that Jackie reaction was genuine, production wouldn't want her to know she's Tre storyline for this season.
And agree with previous comment that all the coins belong to Jackie and Evan knows that.


----------



## baghagg

The Frank/Delores Catania/David storyline is the BEST of the Housewives franchise!   Even if it's "slightly"  exaggerated, I don't even care!!!  Loving every minute of it!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't know usually when a rumor pops up In the HW franchise that someone is cheating it always turns out to be true. Let's see what happens down the line. 
Jackie is a Tre super fan so and I feel they brought her on the show to constantly go after Tre. She use to talk about Joe cheating or when Tre was apparently with that young guy etc. Jackie's storylines are her beef with Tre and her eating disorder.


----------



## TC1

I know that the clips of the past show Tre spreading the rumour that Melissa was cheating on Joe back in the day..was any of that proven? if not..what a horrible thing for a sister to do to her brother.
And yes..Jackie was a Tre fan, got her book signed at a signing


----------



## swags

I also got a kick out of Frank and David. I liked Delores’s mom too.
I’m so tired of the word analogy. The others should not be defending scumbag Jackie. She knew saying it in any form would hurt Gia. The others can knock Teresa’s intelligence all they want. She is getting paid more than any of them and is much more in demand off season.  Her books sell, her stories sell.... etc
I’m not even a big Tre fan and I know Juicy was a jerk but their scenes used to crack me up. 
How is Melissas house of cards?
Margaret’s lawsuits and unfinished house?
Jackie emasculating her husband?
At least Jennifer and Delores have good family scenes.


----------



## rockhollow

I am so loving anything to do with Delores and her family. They should get a spin-off.
I didn't know that Frank Sr had such a bad fall.
I wasn't that fond of the Delores/David storyline, but now add Frank Sr and Jr, and David is coming off as a really nice guy.
As Frank Sr, suggested, they should all move into David's house and then Bravo should give them their own show.
I loved Frank Sr telling David he wasn't being a very good boyfriend to Delores.


----------



## mdcx

The scenes with David and Frank in episode 2 were so sweet! I was just dying at how caring they were about each other 
And Dolores is so lucky to have so much love in her life - her mother is awesome also.
Melissa made a good point when she said that logic never works with Teresa.


----------



## lucydee

I have always liked Dolores and her family.  I also like the guys David and Frank as good friends.  Its so nice to see two guys get along so well.  It was nice to see David taking care of Frank and also appreciate Franks honesty.
Now about Jackie; I never cared for her.  I wish she would go away.


----------



## 336

I love Frank. He's just a big loveable meatball.


----------



## JakeTR19

I have always been a huge Teresa fan but OMG watching the spreading of the rumor at Evan's bday party literally made me nauseous!! Like that's the lowest of blows!!


----------



## MKB0925

JakeTR19 said:


> I have always been a huge Teresa fan but OMG watching the spreading of the rumor at Evan's bday party literally made me nauseous!! Like that's the lowest of blows!!


I think she did it so it would be a storyline for the show but I agree it was so awful...how do you go to someone's bday party and go tot each table and say something like that?? 

The worst part is that Tre doesn't think she did anything wrong??


----------



## lulilu

MKB0925 said:


> I think she did it so it would be a storyline for the show but I agree it was so awful...how do you go to someone's bday party and go tot each table and say something like that??
> 
> The worst part is that Tre doesn't think she did anything wrong??



Agree.  Is she that stupid or just listening to the producers?


----------



## purseinsanity

MKB0925 said:


> I think she did it so it would be a storyline for the show but I agree it was so awful...how do you go to someone's bday party and go tot each table and say something like that??
> 
> The worst part is that Tre doesn't think she did anything wrong??


Tre never thinks she did anything wrong, because the synapses between the two brain cells she has don't always fire properly.


----------



## purseinsanity

They always say "Don't Meet Your Heroes".  LOL, Jackie probably thinks that's true.


----------



## mdcx

purseinsanity said:


> Tre never thinks she did anything wrong, because the synapses between the two brain cells she has don't always fire properly.


It really seems like there is no “middle” section of Teresas brain, its either all or nothing. Her college student daughter seems well more mature and able to respond appropriately than she does.


----------



## rockhollow

another whole episode of Tre denying she's done anything wrong. The other ladies might as well just give up, their never going to get anywhere with her.
And what was up with the prank call to little Joey? There was absolutely nothing funny about that call. I suppose that was another 'production driven' play to cause trouble between Melissa and little Joe.

It was kind of a wasted episode to me, but I am sad to think this is what the whole season is going to be about.


----------



## Swanky

Horrible episode. . . I cannot stand "TREE", her behavior, personality and voice is obnoxious and that "joke" on her brother was cruel.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> another whole episode of Tre denying she's done anything wrong. The other ladies might as well just give up, their never going to get anywhere with her.
> And what was up with the prank call to little Joey? There was absolutely nothing funny about that call. I suppose that was another 'production driven' play to cause trouble between Melissa and little Joe.
> 
> It was kind of a wasted episode to me, but I am sad to think this is what the whole season is going to be about.


Not only was the prank call not funny, Bravo's been showing a clip of it for weeks, implying that it was a real call, not a prank.  Talk about bait and switch.


----------



## swags

I’m in the minority but I am Team Tre on this Jackie thing basically because I can’t stand Jackie. Was it wrong to bring the rumor up at their party? Yes. However, Jackie was jonesing to get on the show and this is a consequence. 
Interesting that Marges husband heard the rumor too. 
I’m thinking Old Evan does have flings from time to time.
Tre calling Evan won’t do a damn thing. If his professional integrity is compromised, it’s from being on reality tv. 
I wish we could lose Melissa Gorga but keep Joe.


----------



## rockhollow

Didn't even Marg say that she had heard the rumour about Evan?
I'm not going to go so far as to say I support Tre, but I do agree that I am not liking much of anything about Jackie.
And if Jackie is so smart, she should have known that there was no way Tre was going to take her analogy anyway but an out and out attack against her daughter. We all know that Tre would blow up over that comment.
I thought it was completing stupid to ask Tre to call Evan.


----------



## Jayne1

Why was the waitress wearing her mask under her nose?  Drives me crazy.


----------



## Tivo

Just started watching NJ. Teresa is looking for smoke. Margaret’s face is tight as a drum


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Why was the waitress wearing her mask under her nose?  Drives me crazy.


My 15 year old daughter, who is pretty laid back about pretty much everything, gets so irritated when she sees people doing that.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> My 15 year old daughter, who is pretty laid back about pretty much everything, gets so irritated when she sees people doing that.


I have a few coworkers who do that. I would rather they take it off altogether.


----------



## kwal

lulilu said:


> Not only was the prank call not funny, Bravo's been showing a clip of it for weeks, implying that it was a real call, not a prank.  Talk about bait and switch.


I agree completely.  There is enough drama in that show without the preview implying something that isn't true.


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't think this was going to happen, but Jennifer and Delores are the stars of this season.
Tre is just old news, and nothing interesting at all this season.
Tre's voice this season is really grating, she squeals and is always screaming about something.


----------



## MKB0925

rockhollow said:


> I didn't think this was going to happen, but Jennifer and Delores are the stars of this season.
> Tre is just old news, and nothing interesting at all this season.
> Tre's voice this season is really grating, she squeals and is always screaming about something.


Her voice is getting worse by the week but last week's episode it really grated on my nerves!


----------



## lulilu

MKB0925 said:


> Her voice is getting worse by the week but last week's episode it really grated on my nerves!


It's really bad.  I hadn't watched for years and turned it on and was shocked at how she shrieks.


----------



## 336

Lol @ Jackie on the last bit of the episode. No spoilers if you haven’t seen it


----------



## TC1

336 said:


> Lol @ Jackie on the last bit of the episode. No spoilers if you haven’t seen it


You know she has been waiting to throw that line out there


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> You know she has been waiting to throw that line out there


People in glass houses (her parents.....)


----------



## sgj99

MKB0925 said:


> Her voice is getting worse by the week but last week's episode it really grated on my nerves!





lulilu said:


> It's really bad.  I hadn't watched for years and turned it on and was shocked at how she shrieks.


 And for some reason she thinks it’s cute when her voice goes higher


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> And for some reason she thinks it’s cute when her voice goes higher


Right?

But I must acknowledge that these women have nice bodies.


----------



## swags

My favorites this season are Jen and her family and of course Delores and her crew. I like her daughter with the dogs. The husbands of this group could have a spinoff. They are fun to watch.


----------



## 1LV

swags said:


> My favorites this season are Jen and her family and of course Delores and her crew. I like her daughter with the dogs. The husbands of this group could have a spinoff. They are fun to watch.


Love the idea of a husband spinoff.  You know it would be hilarious.


----------



## 336

Jen is awful, especially what she said to Margaret. That’s just plain mean.


----------



## lulilu

336 said:


> Jen is awful, especially what she said to Margaret. That’s just plain mean.


I haven't watched this for years, but started to a few weeks ago out of boredom.  I don't know Margaret, Jen or the blonde lawyer.
Margaret doesn't seem very nice at all.  Why criticize Jen because she is married to a successful man?  Concubine, really?  Is there a back story I don't know?  Sounds like jealousy.


----------



## Jayne1

I wish Frank would lay off the roids. He always looks greasy to me. 

Also men who take steroids have a thing for wearing sleeveless shirts and I like men to be covered up occasionally.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I haven't watched this for years, but started to a few weeks ago out of boredom.  I don't know Margaret, Jen or the blonde lawyer.
> Margaret doesn't seem very nice at all.  Why criticize Jen because she is married to a successful man?  Concubine, really?  Is there a back story I don't know?  Sounds like jealousy.


Marge was a jerk this episode. First to her husband and then to Jen. 
They really got to Jackie with the boys night talk.


----------



## TC1

Clearly by the way the rest of the season is going to play out, Tre was already seeing this new guy at the start of filming (hence, the house listing) maybe this new shrieky voice she has going on is something this dude likes


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Clearly by the way the rest of the season is going to play out, Tre was already seeing this new guy at the start of filming (hence, the house listing) maybe this new shrieky voice she has going on is something this dude likes


I think the camera and media attention is the appeal.


----------



## swags

I fell asleep during the recent episode but wondered if that fight between Melissa and Joe Gorga was real? How dumb! Now Juicy Joe knew how to get snippy with his yous and of course that awful scene at the vineyard that they constantly show.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> I fell asleep during the recent episode but wondered if that fight between Melissa and Joe Gorga was real? How dumb! Now Juicy Joe knew how to get snippy with his yous and of course that awful scene at the vineyard that they constantly show.


Meh, seems like a story for Joe to get more camera time..clearly he loves it and based a business around his "fame"


----------



## rockhollow

wow, another episode where I am just liking Jennifer and Bill more and more.
It can't be easy to deal with her parents unhappy marriage, but both Jennifer and Bill are there for them.

I don't know why Marg has such a hate on for Jennifer. I used to like and find Marg amusing but not so much this season. I think Marg has gotten too full of herself. This housewife show has gone to her head and she thinks she way more important than she is.


----------



## TC1

So Melissa (and I'm sure more) knew that Teresa bad a bf the whole time she was squawking about wanting her peach kissed. Blech  I could really have done without the whole "Teresa needs to get some" storyline
Bill was really good in the scene with Jennifer's parents..trying to help them make sense of it all.
Anyone who calls themselves "the Marge" is already quite full of herself (IMO)


----------



## Tivo

rockhollow said:


> wow, another episode where I am just liking Jennifer and Bill more and more.
> It can't be easy to deal with her parents unhappy marriage, but both Jennifer and Bill are there for them.
> 
> I don't know why Marg has such a hate on for Jennifer. I used to like and find Marg amusing but not so much this season. I think Marg has gotten too full of herself. This housewife show has gone to her head and she thinks she way more important than she is.


Marge has turned into Ziggy, lol


----------



## rockhollow

I find it kind of amusing that Tre isn't the 'superstar' of the show as she used to be. She's got nothing much happening, and I also find all her 'sex' talk very unappealing.
Her trying to attack Jackie didn't go over very well, and it must have killed her to have to back down and make up with her - in past seasons, she would have just kept attacking.


----------



## lulilu

I skipped several years and don't know the backstory, but I dislike Marge very much.  She is a rather coarse person.
Jen and Bill seem very nice.  What a horror show with those parents.
Jackie, who I've seen brag about how she's a lawyer, has terrible grammar.   What law school was that?


----------



## rockhollow

Marge seems much more likeable when she first came on. Some of her scenes with Marg Sr were amusing, and her banter was less harsh. She was kind of kooky in a good way.
But last season and this one, she's become unlikeable.
She fancies herself quite the Bravo star now. She has a podcast all about reality tv. She really thinks she's the Queen of reality tv on there. I didn't really like it.


----------



## Swanky

I can see why Marge doesn't like Jennifer, Jenn was terrible in past season(s).  She's MUCH better this season, but I couldn't stand her before.


----------



## purseinsanity

I finally watched the first few episodes of this season.  Teresa is such a dolt, I can't stand it.  She's dumber than a box of rocks.  I don't think she even knows the definition of an analogy.  I love Dolores and her family, and am liking Jennifer more (always liked Bill!).  So far, the season has been pretty boring though.  Teresa spreading rumors again (shocker) and acting like she did nothing wrong (double shocker).  What a snooze fest.


----------



## sgj99

Swanky said:


> I can see why Marge doesn't like Jennifer, Jenn was terrible in past season(s).  She's MUCH better this season, but I couldn't stand her before.



I agree.  Jennifer has taken a page from the Camille Grammar book and probably hired someone to help her become more likable to viewers.  She was horrible in the past.  I’m surprised Melissa gives her the time of day.  J really went after Margaret and Melissa at the reunion.
And I like Bill, he seems like a good guy but every time I look at him I see Sam Eagle.


----------



## swags

I like Jen the best this season but feel bad for her dad as he seems so frail while the mom carries on about how awful he was. I like how Bill worded things to her about not holding the past accountable by present standards. I felt bad for the daughter as she teared up at the table listening to all that.
Marge is annoying this season.
Do they get a script at the beginning of the season telling them they are to act like a jerk?
Many early seasons, the ladies are likable and then they have a season where they just seem bitter.


----------



## swags

Jackie looked extremely thin to me when she was standing up at the table when her family was over.


----------



## rockhollow

I have sympathy for Jennifer's mom. Yes, now the dad looks old and frail, but I believe her when she says that he was a dominating figure thought out their marriage.
As Bill said, marriages from their generation in Turkey, had very little to do with love and was often decided by the parents, with little to no thought about the girls feelings.
And although Jennifer remembers him as a good father, doesn't mean he was a good husband.


----------



## TC1

Jennifer's mom isn't going to get an apology from her husband. They don't live together anymore, which is great. Her mom needs to try to stop with the blaming and enjoy her life. She's so bitter about the "you ruined my life for 45 years" You can't get those years back..so she needs to think about what Bill said.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m thinking of giving this franchise a try again. I stopped watching years ago and I’m so lost with this current cast. I keep seeing stuff regarding Melissa and Joe Gorga online. I’m nosey like that.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I have sympathy for Jennifer's mom. Yes, now the dad looks old and frail, but I believe her when she says that he was a dominating figure thought out their marriage.
> As Bill said, marriages from their generation in Turkey, had very little to do with love and was often decided by the parents, with little to no thought about the girls feelings.
> And although Jennifer remembers him as a good father, doesn't mean he was a good husband.


Exactly. You can see how he reacted to the mother that he was an a**hole to her. 

The mom probably doesn't complain as much in real life, but this was for TV and she wanted it out there what a miserable person he was to live with.


----------



## Jayne1

Ha anyone else noticed how nice Bill is being this season?

I guess seeing himself on TV made him realize he wasn't the nicest (bad for business) so this year we see him putting on his wife's shoes and acting more loving.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Tre is a lot of things but damn I felt for her hard at the tea party.


----------



## BevS813

I'm still trying to understand why Marge is writing a book...? Her ego is huge...she's a nobody in my opinion. Not interested in reading that, one bit!


----------



## Jayne1

That ‘medium’ scene was a bore.

She told the women what we already know because they talked about it all in past seasons.  That, or the HWs told a producer something and they passed it on to the medium.

And why didn’t Tre’s dearly departed tell her they hope no more shady business doings on her end. 

It’s alway how happy and peaceful the dead are and so proud of the family member asking about them.

Also, while I’m on the subject, the celebration of Joe and Tre’s father, where they dressed up in white gowns with too much makeup was over the top unnecessary.


----------



## sgj99

Delores sleeps with her dog’s ashes!  I like Delores, in fact she’s probably my favorite this season.  But I think sleeping with the dog’s ashes is strange.


----------



## TC1

sgj99 said:


> Delores sleeps with her dog’s ashes!  I like Delores, in fact she’s probably my favorite this season.  But I think sleeping with the dog’s ashes is strange.


I've heard of ashes being placed inside teddy bears, etc. So I'm gonna assume it's something like that.


----------



## ladyglen

Jayne1 said:


> That ‘medium’ scene was a bore.
> 
> She told the women what we already know because they talked about it all in past seasons.  That, or the HWs told a producer something and they passed it on to the medium.
> 
> And why didn’t Tre’s dearly departed tell her they hope no more shady business doings on her end.
> 
> It’s alway how happy and peaceful the dead are and so proud of the family member asking about them.
> 
> Also, while I’m on the subject, the celebration of Joe and Tre’s father, where they dressed up in white gowns with too much makeup was over the top unnecessary.


Medium schemdium
couldn't she look up on the internet all about the ladies first.  no suprises,
FF'd that boring scene


----------



## ladyglen

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m thinking of giving this franchise a try again. I stopped watching years ago and I’m so lost with this current cast. I keep seeing stuff regarding Melissa and Joe Gorga online. I’m nosey like that.


it's a good season this time,  fights aside, there is some humor and Bill appears to be much nicer than the first season he was on.  
the guys alone are funny

I like watching the rerun show where they add behind the scenes stuff about the cast and crew


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> Delores sleeps with her dog’s ashes!  I like Delores, in fact she’s probably my favorite this season.  But I think sleeping with the dog’s ashes is strange.


Yeah, glad it's comforting for her, but it's not for me.  I have a friend who made her dog's ashes into jewelry and it makes her feel closer to her beloved pet.  I'm happy for her, but I couldn't do it.  I had to tuck my dogs' boxes of ashes way back in my closet, because just the sight of them makes me bawl hysterically.  I try to focus on the dogs I have now.


----------



## TC1

Teresa at the orchard "I want to make an apple, pie. I've never made one before" GIRLLLLL there is a recipe for one in your cookbook


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> Teresa at the orchard "I want to make an apple, pie. I've never made one before" GIRLLLLL there is a recipe for one in your cookbook


Stop!


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Teresa at the orchard "I want to make an apple, pie. I've never made one before" GIRLLLLL there is a recipe for one in your cookbook


Maybe she mixed up apple with pineapple?  She seems obsessed with those now.


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe she mixed up apple with pineapple?  She seems obsessed with those now.


She also mangled the pronunciation of "MacIntosh" apples


----------



## baghagg

Did anybody see WWHL tonight?  WTH happened to Jacqueline?


----------



## rockhollow

baghagg said:


> Did anybody see WWHL tonight?  WTH happened to Jacqueline?



no, any more information?


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> She also mangled the pronunciation of "MacIntosh" apples



Poor Tre (not really). She must have googled apples and planned to sound intelligent but the picked an apple name she couldn't pronounce.

Again, Delores and her family stole the show with her scenes - much more interesting that the ladies together in the apple orchid.
Whatever her weird relationship with David is, it's working.


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> no, any more information?


She looked so different, not in a good way..


----------



## Jayne1

baghagg said:


> Did anybody see WWHL tonight?  WTH happened to Jacqueline?


No, didn't see it. So I had to google it. Something happened that's for sure.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> No, didn't see it. So I had to google it. Something happened that's for sure.



That grossly arched eyebrow look doesn't work on anyone, IMO.  It looked awful on original Kary on RHOD and it's making Jaqueline look like a Mortician Adams wannabe.


----------



## Tivo

purseinsanity said:


> That grossly arched eyebrow look doesn't work on anyone, IMO.  It looked awful on original Kary on RHOD and it's making Jaqueline look like a Mortician Adams wannabe.


Jacqueline looks horrible. She used to be a very attractive woman. Same with Gretchen. Everyone’s fillers make their faces look like they’re oozing


----------



## Jahpson

Am I late to the news?

Tommy Manzo indicted as accomplice to home invasion of Dina Manzo? 









						‘RHONJ’ star Dina Manzo’s ex indicted as accomplice in home invasion
					

Former “Real Housewives of New Jersey” star Dina Manzo’s ex-husband has been indicted for his alleged involvement in the 2017 home invasion that left her and her new beau beaten, tied up and robbed…




					pagesix.com
				




Former “Real Housewives of New Jersey” star Dina Manzo’s ex-husband has been indicted as an alleged “accomplice” in the 2017 home invasion that left her and her new beau beaten, tied up and robbed, Monmouth County prosecutors announced Tuesday.
Tommy Manzo, who previously faced raps for hiring a Mafioso to beat up Dina’s new spouse, has been indicted on charges, including robbery and stalking, prosecutors said.

The 56-year-old turned himself in “without incident” and will be held pending an appearance at Monmouth County Superior Court, officials said in a news release.
In May 2017, Dina and her then-fiancé David Cantin, who were living in California at the time, were in the Garden State for a First Communion party for Dina’s goddaughter Audriana Giudice, the daughter of “RHONJ” castmate Teresa Giudice.
When they returned to their home in Holmdel that night, two men were waiting, including “an Italian guy with a North Jersey accent” who allegedly told the duo, “This is what happens when you f–k with people from Paterson,” according to records.
The couple were tied up with zip ties, assaulted with a baseball bat and robbed of their new engagement ring and $500, cops said.
James “Jimmy Balls” Mainello, 52, of Bayonne, was indicted on charges in 2019 for his alleged role in the home invasion. His lawyer said previously he expects him to be fully exonerated.
It wasn’t immediately clear what Tommy’s exact involvement in the crime was. But prosecutors said he was “indicted for his role as an accomplice” and an ongoing, four-year probe “ultimately uncovered Manzo’s role in stalking both victims and his motivations for the robbery and assault carried out by Mainello and another still unknown assailant.”
Tommy is facing numerous charges — robbery, aggravated assault, theft, possession of a weapon for an unlawful purpose and criminal restraint. He was also hit with two counts of stalking charges related to the couple.
His lawyer denied the fresh allegations.
“A reality TV show is more believable than the baseless claims against Tom Manzo,” Michael Critchley said in a statement.
“The indictment is much ado about nothing and Tom Manzo looks forward to ending this nonsense once and for all at trial.”
5/11/21


----------



## baghagg

Jahpson said:


> Am I late to the news?
> 
> Tommy Manzo indicted as accompliace to home invaston of Dina Manzo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘RHONJ’ star Dina Manzo’s ex indicted as accomplice in home invasion
> 
> 
> Former “Real Housewives of New Jersey” star Dina Manzo’s ex-husband has been indicted for his alleged involvement in the 2017 home invasion that left her and her new beau beaten, tied up and robbed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former “Real Housewives of New Jersey” star Dina Manzo’s ex-husband has been indicted as an alleged “accomplice” in the 2017 home invasion that left her and her new beau beaten, tied up and robbed, Monmouth County prosecutors announced Tuesday.
> Tommy Manzo, who previously faced raps for hiring a Mafioso to beat up Dina’s new spouse, has been indicted on charges, including robbery and stalking, prosecutors said.
> 
> The 56-year-old turned himself in “without incident” and will be held pending an appearance at Monmouth County Superior Court, officials said in a news release.
> In May 2017, Dina and her then-fiancé David Cantin, who were living in California at the time, were in the Garden State for a First Communion party for Dina’s goddaughter Audriana Giudice, the daughter of “RHONJ” castmate Teresa Giudice.
> When they returned to their home in Holmdel that night, two men were waiting, including “an Italian guy with a North Jersey accent” who allegedly told the duo, “This is what happens when you f–k with people from Paterson,” according to records.
> The couple were tied up with zip ties, assaulted with a baseball bat and robbed of their new engagement ring and $500, cops said.
> James “Jimmy Balls” Mainello, 52, of Bayonne, was indicted on charges in 2019 for his alleged role in the home invasion. His lawyer said previously he expects him to be fully exonerated.
> It wasn’t immediately clear what Tommy’s exact involvement in the crime was. But prosecutors said he was “indicted for his role as an accomplice” and an ongoing, four-year probe “ultimately uncovered Manzo’s role in stalking both victims and his motivations for the robbery and assault carried out by Mainello and another still unknown assailant.”
> Tommy is facing numerous charges — robbery, aggravated assault, theft, possession of a weapon for an unlawful purpose and criminal restraint. He was also hit with two counts of stalking charges related to the couple.
> His lawyer denied the fresh allegations.
> “A reality TV show is more believable than the baseless claims against Tom Manzo,” Michael Critchley said in a statement.
> “The indictment is much ado about nothing and Tom Manzo looks forward to ending this nonsense once and for all at trial.”
> 5/11/21


Wow!  I live near all this action and I didn't hear about this, thanks for the heads up lol.  I believe the allegations are that Dina's ex was familiar with the would-be assailant and offered him a discount on his impending nuptials at the Brownstone in exchange for his services..
Ps. Home invasions such as these do not happen in this geographical area, so it was suspect from the jump !


----------



## limom

This is what happens you fuc$ with people from Patterson?  
If they did not get hurt, this would be pathetic. What are we dealing with here? SNL material.
I heard the same line at a banger once...


----------



## TC1

Last night was the finale already? sheesh, another whole season with no story. Teresa's man was meh, squinty face, gives me a creep vibe. She certainly has a type. "entrepreneur" mmmhmmm, sure Tre


----------



## limom

Entrepreneur = meathead


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Entrepreneur = meathead


on most of these shows entrepreneur=unemployed


----------



## rockhollow

Just watched the season finale. Was it a short season for New Jersey? Not that it was an interesting season.
As we've all said, the best part of NJ was Delores and her family - something that surprised me, other seasons, I have not been a Delores fan.
I think the whole Melissa/Little Joe marital strife was all made up to try and give them a storyline, so I wasn't interested.

I did like Jennifer and hubby more this season - she was lucky to have her parents problems to give her a storyline.
 I hope we don't have 3 parts to the reunion, there just wasn't enough action for that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

So I gave this season a try after a many years long hiatus. Like flipping the table long. Well, maybe not that long bc I did watch the first season Melissa was on. What was that 2nd or 3rd season?

Anyway, I never realized Tre wasn’t much of a drinker. Always drinking tea according to Melissa. The way she always acts I always thought she was drunk. 
Also, I just looked up Melissa’s age. Her body is incredible and so is her skin. I know she’s had PS done bc she looks different from her first season. But her skin tone looks so even. It was very noticeable when she had on light makeup in Lake George the morning she was making breakfast. Uneven skin tone, redness, blotchiness, dark spots …is such a big thing in your 40s. Even Tre had a big dark spot on her cheek. Her fake tan is horrible, btw. Anyway, what do you think Melissa does?! I’d love to know.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> So I gave this season a try after a many years long hiatus. Like flipping the table long. Well, maybe not that long bc I did watch the first season Melissa was on. What was that 2nd or 3rd season?
> 
> Anyway, I never realized Tre wasn’t much of a drinker. Always drinking tea according to Melissa. The way she always acts I always thought she was drunk.
> Also, I just looked up Melissa’s age. Her body is incredible and so is her skin. I know she’s had PS done bc she looks different from her first season. But her skin tone looks so even. It was very noticeable when she had on light makeup in Lake George the morning she was making breakfast. Uneven skin tone, redness, blotchiness, dark spots …is such a big thing in your 40s. Even Tre had a big dark spot on her cheek. Her fake tan is horrible, btw. Anyway, what do you think Melissa does?! I’d love to know.


She is blessed with olive skin and had laser treatments. It is the only way.
Face, since she is covered with makeup at all time, the sun rays can’t fully reach. But still She most likely had laser there too.


----------



## swags

I can’t say I was super impressed with Teresa’s new beau but it was nice to see a man she’s with not calling her the c word. Did Bravo need to keep reshowing that scene?
It seemed forced for the show and looked like the dinner occurred well after the Halloween party they filmed.
Melissa could go to friend status if they are going to fake feud like that. I think Andy is fond of Joe Gorga so they may stick around.
Jackie looked awful in the black wig. 
I enjoyed Jens scene with her family.
Marge and Jackie can go. All that “chauvinistic” talk aimed at Gorga. Stop, all those men are pigs. At least they are entertaining which is more than I can say for Marge, Jackie and Melissa.
All of the housewives seemed to have a dull season and I wonder if it had to do with the tedious year we’ve all had.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> So I gave this season a try after a many years long hiatus. Like flipping the table long. Well, maybe not that long bc I did watch the first season Melissa was on. What was that 2nd or 3rd season?
> 
> Anyway, I never realized Tre wasn’t much of a drinker. Always drinking tea according to Melissa. The way she always acts I always thought she was drunk.
> Also, I just looked up Melissa’s age. Her body is incredible and so is her skin. I know she’s had PS done bc she looks different from her first season. But her skin tone looks so even. It was very noticeable when she had on light makeup in Lake George the morning she was making breakfast. Uneven skin tone, redness, blotchiness, dark spots …is such a big thing in your 40s. Even Tre had a big dark spot on her cheek. Her fake tan is horrible, btw. Anyway, what do you think Melissa does?! I’d love to know.


Yes, I find Melissa, even with all the work she's had done, very attractive.  Also, she's not as annoying as when she first arrived on the show.  

They use filters on the HW shows, not as exaggerated as Beverly Hills, but they filter everything, so their faces look smooth and soft.

New York this season is ridiculous with the filters.


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> I can’t say I was super impressed with Teresa’s new beau but it was nice to see a man she’s with not calling her the c word.


If that boyfriend hangs around after this reality show is gone caput, I'd be surprised. He's very suspicious to me.


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, I find Melissa, even with all the work she's had done, very attractive.  Also, she's not as annoying as when she first arrived on the show.
> 
> They use filters on the HW shows, not as exaggerated as Beverly Hills, but they filter everything, so their faces look smooth and soft.
> 
> New York this season is ridiculous with the filters.


I am so naive.  I didn't know about the filters.  And my tv is very high def too.

I can't stand Marge or Jackie.  Who cares about Marge's book?  I am tired of her voice and her harping on Theresa having sex with a boyfriend, whom she is entitled to meet.  Can she give Theresa a minute?  Oh, and her home decorating "skills" are godawful.

Jackie has no story.  She is unpleasant to look at with her weight issues (sorry but she makes me anxious for her).  Her husband is a dud.


----------



## 336

What a waste of time this episode was, as was this season!


----------



## rockhollow

LOL lulilu, I also didn't know about the filters, I though they were just used on still photos, didn't know they were used on the cameras filming the show   

I liked when Marg first joined the show, but not so much as the seasons go on. I think she thinks she much more important to the show than she is.
Sadly, I don't think she'll leave the show, even though I wouldn't mind her going.I think Andy likes that she keeps talking about Tre.

I hope things work out for Tre and this new man. She deserves some happiness after being married to Juicy all those years.


----------



## limom

I wonder if those real housewives shows are in their ways out?
The ratings are low, low, low.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lulilu said:


> I am so naive.  I didn't know about the filters.  And my tv is very high def too.
> 
> I can't stand Marge or Jackie.  Who cares about Marge's book?  I am tired of her voice and her harping on Theresa having sex with a boyfriend, whom she is entitled to meet.  Can she give Theresa a minute?  Oh, and her home decorating "skills" are godawful.
> 
> Jackie has no story.  She is unpleasant to look at with her weight issues (sorry but she makes me anxious for her).  Her husband is a dud.



I thought I was the only one that noticed Marge’s voice. Haha and her home (while I love the exterior) it’s a total eye sore on the inside. When she complained about the seams in her wallpaper and her husband says, bc it’s crappy wallpaper! Hahaha
Jackie- such a bore. She was a lawyer? I don’t see it. Lol

I love Melissa’s shore home. So my style! Melissa is very pretty and her PS or whatever she’s had done is perfect. It enhanced her beauty.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The house husbands of NJ can’t be touched! They are just as dramatic/passionate as the wives. No wonder they get the most air time than any other franchise. Love it!


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> I thought I was the only one that noticed Marge’s voice. Haha and her home (while I love the exterior) it’s a total eye sore on the inside. When she complained about the seams in her wallpaper and her husband says, bc it’s crappy wallpaper! Hahaha
> Jackie- such a bore. She was a lawyer? I don’t see it. Lol
> 
> I love Melissa’s shore home. So my style! Melissa is very pretty and *her PS or whatever she’s had done is perfect. It enhanced her beauty.*


I think her nose job is distracting


----------



## a_b_c

Tivo said:


> I think her nose job is distracting


Sorry if these initials are obvious, but what is “PS”? Are we talking about her nose job? Thanks

ps- never mind just got it!


----------



## Swanky

I agree, she's had good work.  Her lips and nose are most obvious, but it's been well done and she takes good care of her skin/body.


----------



## baghagg

It appears she gets her nose redone each season though..


----------



## meluvs2shop

baghagg said:


> It appears she gets her nose redone each season though..


I wonder if that’s why she looks so different. Her nose job?! Her face has some really nice symmetry to it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I kind of like Jennifer. Don’t know why  really, but she’s better than Jackie and even Marge, IMO.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I kind of like Jennifer. Don’t know why  really, but she’s better than Jackie and even Marge, IMO.


She cooks?


----------



## a_b_c

meluvs2shop said:


> I kind of like Jennifer. Don’t know why  really, but she’s better than Jackie and even Marge, IMO.


I’m not sold on Jennifer but I do like her husband so for at least that reason, I’d like to see her stick around (also have A sweet spot for her older daughter).


----------



## meluvs2shop

a_b_c said:


> I’m not sold on Jennifer but I do like her husband so for at least that reason, I’d like to see her stick around (also have A sweet spot for her older daughter).


Yes! You’re right there’s something there that I can’t pinpoint. It could be her husband. I love how he always helps her with her shoes and her eldest daughter too is cute too. But also her younger daughter with her red lipstick always watching mommy getting dressed. ♥️


----------



## limom

Jennifer story reminds me of Melissa Gorga.
Young mother, cute kids, performative husband, compelling family of origin...
Thank goodness, she did not confuse the audience with another LP.
On display was the worst of all the Housewives discography.
Although, her Chateau on Paramus is an absolute horror, on par with the Guidicce for the tacky.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Jennifer story reminds me of Melissa Gorga.
> Young mother, cute kids, performative husband, compelling family of origin...
> Thank goodness, she did not confuse the audience with another LP.
> On display was the worst of all the Housewives discography.
> Although, her Chateau on Paramus is an absolute horror, on par with the Guidicce for the tacky.


I love Jennifer’s backyard and the exterior is nice too. You don’t like it?


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I love Jennifer’s backyard and the exterior is nice too. You don’t like it?


Have you been to Paramus?
It is a giant shopping mall. 
I guess it is convenient, I dislike macmansions.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Have you been to Paramus?
> It is a giant shopping mall.
> I guess it is convenient, I dislike macmansions.


I hear that! I live the next state over and go to Jersey shore in the summer but I can’t say I ever been to Paramus.


----------



## TC1

Jennifer and Melissa were feuding on IG last night..and then Jen posted the article about Melissa being busted selling fake Chanel handbags at Envy..LOL (then deleted it) but I mean...girl...I don't believe for one second that all those huge gawdy Chanel things Jen wears are authentic either.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jennifer is a GIFT, the way she dragged all three of those miserable hags was EFFORTLESS!!!


----------



## TC1

As a teaser for the next ep, she lets it spill that Marge planted the "Joe Gorga doesn't pay his bills storyline" which totally wouldn't surprise me. The not paying, or it being Marge that started it, either or...and perhaps the rumour about Evan came from her too (?) I guess we'll find out next week.


----------



## Abba13

Jennifer is a horrible woman.  I tried to like her but the only story line she can assemble is hate.  She knows exactly what she is doing and that makes her evil.  The eye opener for me was when she turned her hatred of a lovely gift for Teresa into a commercial for her family's jewelry store.


----------



## Abba13

lulilu said:


> I am so naive.  I didn't know about the filters.  And my tv is very high def too.
> 
> I can't stand Marge or Jackie.  Who cares about Marge's book?  I am tired of her voice and her harping on Theresa having sex with a boyfriend, whom she is entitled to meet.  Can she give Theresa a minute?  Oh, and her home decorating "skills" are godawful.
> 
> Jackie has no story.  She is unpleasant to look at with her weight issues (sorry but she makes me anxious for her).  Her husband is a dud.


I purchased the audio version of Marge's book.  I didn't expect to enjoy it as much as I did.  There are parts where she had me gasping in horror and in others I was laughing out loud quite a bit.  

I also like Jackie, her relationship with her family, especially her brother.  It's refreshing to have someone who can see through Teresa and is not afraid to speak. I was once a huge Teresa fan....no more.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s fascinating to me that the mothers of the HW’s cast do not live with their husbands. I’ve heard of sleeping in separate bedrooms as you get older but not in a different zip code unless you’re divorced.


----------



## baghagg

meluvs2shop said:


> It’s fascinating to me that the mothers of the HW’s cast do not live with their husbands. I’ve heard of sleeping in separate bedrooms as you get older but not in a different zip code unless you’re divorced.


It's probably all about the Benjamins


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tre is cray but I must say I love her girls! ♥️


----------



## Abba13

meluvs2shop said:


> Tre is cray but I must say I love her girls! ♥


Yes.  Darling.  Their only fault is growing up too quickly.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Abba13 said:


> Yes.  Darling.  Their only fault is growing up too quickly.


I can’t get over how grown Milania looks. She use to make me LOL with her antics when she was a little girl. She was full of sass and personality. I also liked when she was enjoying her burger and fries and Tre was going to make boiled eggs for herself. There was no mom shame like some over zealous healthy neurotic moms do when their kids don’t eat 100% healthy all the time then wonder why their girls have body issues. Off my soap box now…


----------



## meluvs2shop

Glitterandstuds said:


> Jennifer is a GIFT, the way she dragged all three of those miserable hags was EFFORTLESS!!!


Was this at the reunion? I’m a few episodes behind still. Can’t wait to watch!


----------



## swags

I thought Marge looked awful at the reunion. Maybe it was the ugly faces she was making at Jennifer. The hags saying Jen threw her mom under the bus for a story makes no sense. Melissa told the world that her dad cheated on her mom. Marge told the world that Marge Sr was too busy with the men, booze and probably drugs to raise her. Jackie announced that her parents were financial frauds and thieves that served time. I don’t get where Jen was worse with her mom.
Jen was also right that Marge belittles her husband. She is awful to him on camera, I’m sure she is even worse off.
Tre didn’t need to throw that plumber comment in there.  I love a good plumber. I think what was wrong was they were both married when they took up.
Melissa telling Jen she was trying to get on the show for years?!?! Melissa got on because of Teresa and has stayed on because of her husband and Teresa. Without them she’s pretty boring.
Melissa and JoeGos marital problems still seem fake to me. I think the real feud was the two Joe’s and the parents were the ones who suffered.
Hopefully Andy encouraged Jackie to eat a yogurt and keep it down during the break so she has energy to argue with Teresa over the Evan rumors that Marge obviously started.


----------



## TC1

It was interesting to me that Teresa didn't defend Joe and Melissa when Joe Guidice said that the Joe & Tre's parents lost their house and a ton of money because of Joe Gorga. She just kind of stammered and said "some of it" was true


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> I thought Marge looked awful at the reunion. Maybe it was the ugly faces she was making at Jennifer. The hags saying Jen threw her mom under the bus for a story makes no sense. Melissa told the world that her dad cheated on her mom. Marge told the world that Marge Sr was too busy with the men, booze and probably drugs to raise her. Jackie announced that her parents were financial frauds and thieves that served time. I don’t get where Jen was worse with her mom.
> Jen was also right that Marge belittles her husband. She is awful to him on camera, I’m sure she is even worse off.
> Tre didn’t need to throw that plumber comment in there.  I love a good plumber. I think what was wrong was they were both married when they took up.
> Melissa telling Jen she was trying to get on the show for years?!?! Melissa got on because of Teresa and has stayed on because of her husband and Teresa. Without them she’s pretty boring.
> Melissa and JoeGos marital problems still seem fake to me. I think the real feud was the two Joe’s and the parents were the ones who suffered.
> Hopefully Andy encouraged Jackie to eat a yogurt and keep it down during the break so she has energy to argue with Teresa over the Evan rumors that Marge obviously started.


Funny how no one brought up the fact that at boy's night...Joe B DID say he had heard the rumour. After Marge attacked him in front of everyone and he denied it. 
2 mins after the episode aired Jennifer posted a pic with her mom in Turkey saying they had made up.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> It was interesting to me that Teresa didn't defend Joe and Melissa when Joe Guidice said that the Joe & Tre's parents lost their house and a ton of money because of Joe Gorga. She just kind of stammered and said "some of it" was true



Teresa stammered about Joe Gorga causing their parents to lose their house and money is because it was true.  They sold their house and lent him the money to go into business.  And we know whether he is good to pay what he owes.

All Teresa wanted from those two was to stick up for her by telling Jackie that she was hitting below the belt or something.  Not that she didn't go to jail.  That's all Jackie has to slam her with.  She's pathetic.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Now I know why Marge’s voice and her facial mannerisms bother me when she speaks- she sounds exactly like Jenny McCarthy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

swags said:


> I thought Marge looked awful at the reunion. Maybe it was the ugly faces she was making at Jennifer. The hags saying Jen threw her mom under the bus for a story makes no sense. Melissa told the world that her dad cheated on her mom. Marge told the world that Marge Sr was too busy with the men, booze and probably drugs to raise her. Jackie announced that her parents were financial frauds and thieves that served time. I don’t get where Jen was worse with her mom.
> Jen was also right that Marge belittles her husband. She is awful to him on camera, I’m sure she is even worse off.
> Tre didn’t need to throw that plumber comment in there.  I love a good plumber. I think what was wrong was they were both married when they took up.
> *Melissa telling Jen she was trying to get on the show for years?!?! Melissa got on because of Teresa and has stayed on because of her husband and Teresa. Without them she’s pretty boring.*
> Melissa and JoeGos marital problems still seem fake to me. I think the real feud was the two Joe’s and the parents were the ones who suffered.
> Hopefully Andy encouraged Jackie to eat a yogurt and keep it down during the break so she has energy to argue with Teresa over the Evan rumors that Marge obviously started.



this!
without Joe & Tre Melissa is just another pretty face …I would like to know her workout routine and beauty secrets tho. Ha!


----------



## baghagg

Here's more to the story of Dina's ex, and the takeaway: it appears Caroline is the sister referred to in this article..  









						RHONJ star's ex-husband released by judge in Holmdel home invasion case
					

Thomas Manzo is accused of orchestrating the home invasion robbery of Dina Manzo and now-husband David Cantin.



					www.app.com


----------



## baghagg

meluvs2shop said:


> Now I know why Marge’s voice and her facial mannerisms bother me when she speaks- she sounds exactly like Jenny McCarthy.


That would bug me too lol


----------



## Tivo

baghagg said:


> Here's more to the story of Dina's ex, and the takeaway: it appears Caroline is the sister referred to in this article..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHONJ star's ex-husband released by judge in Holmdel home invasion case
> 
> 
> Thomas Manzo is accused of orchestrating the home invasion robbery of Dina Manzo and now-husband David Cantin.
> 
> 
> 
> www.app.com


Caroline is basically Carmela Soprano!
The rift between her and Dina is starting to make sense.


----------



## baghagg

Tivo said:


> The rift between her and Dina is starting to make sense.


100%!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Tivo said:


> Caroline is basically Carmela Soprano!
> The rift between her and Dina is starting to make sense.


Wow.  I don't care if it is my brother in law.  If he's behind my sister's house getting burglarized and she traumatized, I sure as heck would not be supporting his release!


----------



## rockhollow

I think there are so many secrets in the whole Gorga family, that we'll never know.
Juicy Joe and little Joe used to thick as thief's, and Juicy was teaching little Joe all ways of doing business, Juicy style. The parents loved Juicy and all his wealth, regardless of how he obtained it. They wanted little Joe to follow in his footsteps, and then seemed disappointed when he wasn't as successful.
That whole family was more impressed with financial success than doing the right thing.
Remember that Papa Gorga hadn't spoken to his own sister (Kathy and Rosie's mom) over some kind of financial thing. None of their hands were clean.

I'm sure with every day, Tre re-writes her history with Juicy - that they had an ok marriage - at least before Tre had to go to jail.


----------



## swags

What an awful sister Caroline is to Dina. The home invasion sounds like it was terrifying.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Several minutes into the reunion and Jenifer brought receipts! Oh Kaay!


----------



## TC1

Thankfully this season is out of it's misery. Of course Luis had to make a "surprise" appearance   I'm sure he'll be loving the camera time next season


----------



## sgj99

Teresa has the IQ of a turnip


----------



## swags

Evan handled himself regarding the rumor stuff much better than his wife. 
The slut shaming of Margaret didn’t bother me. What’s that saying, “if it spreads it’s legs like a duck….” I can’t remember it exactly.
I didn’t care for Tre”s comeback to Jackie having a sleazoid rub her shoulders. “ You let him?”
She could have said “did he cut his hand on your bony shoulders?”
I’m sorry I know that was wrong.


----------



## rockhollow

The sad thing is that Tre really doesn't think she did anything wrong with her conduct at Evan's birthday party, even at the reunion. Hard to argue with stupid.
No matter how many time you say analogy - Tre just doesn't understand


----------



## rockhollow

I never have anything to kind to say about Tre, but I do hope that this new guy turns out ok.
I'm sure even in the early days of Tre and Juicy's marriage Joe never treated her with much respect or the kind of love Tre wanted. In the classic 'Juicy in the vineyard scene' they love to show us, sadly we see the true, real Joe, a guy with a really low opinion of women, especially his wife.
So I hope this new guy goes the extra round and really treats Tre good.
We heard he was in real estate? I hope he doesn't have some shady past.

It could be interesting to see what Tre we get next season.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Louis reminds me of Joe, and I even think they have a similar look.   When Andy asked Louis what he loved about Teresa, his answers were so impersonal.  She's open, real, genuine, very authentic?
This is the best he could come up with?    Not beautiful, honest, funny, kind, loving?
I think Tre would have loved to hear she was sexy, and a great cook, rather than authentic?    Authentic what?  Fool?  
I think he targeted Teresa, and planned to meet her.    I also think he may have a sex addiction.    This may be appealing to Teresa now, but I would be very cautious if I were her.
My prediction is Louis is using her.  He may not realise he is using her, because I don't get the impression that he's very introspective.
I hope Teresa doesn't marry in haste, as I feel she would live to regret it.
This should be a rebound romance and that is all imo.


----------



## baghagg

KellyObsessed said:


> Louis reminds me of Joe, and I even think they have a similar look.   When Andy asked Louis what he loved about Teresa, his answers were so impersonal.  She's open, real, genuine, very authentic?
> This is the best he could come up with?    Not beautiful, honest, funny, kind, loving?
> I think Tre would have loved to hear she was sexy, and a great cook, rather than authentic?    Authentic what?  Fool?
> I think he targeted Teresa, and planned to meet her.    I also think he may have a sex addiction.    This may be appealing to Teresa now, but I would be very cautious if I were her.
> My prediction is Louis is using her.  He may not realise he is using her, because I don't get the impression that he's very introspective.
> I hope Teresa doesn't marry in haste, as I feel she would live to regret it.
> This should be a rebound romance and that is all imo.


1000% AGREE WITH EVERY WORD !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TC1

Seems like Luis studied previous seasons (she admitted he had watched them) to see what Tre was looking for..and filled that gap. He's an opportunist. They bought a revenue property together, I hope she read the paperwork this time. When filming, Joe and Melissa were singing his praises, at the reunion there seemed to be some reluctance.


----------



## rockhollow

It does make me feel a bit sad for Tre then, and hopefully she won't marry this guy, and makes sure if she's involved in business with him, she makes sure what's involved.
I also noted that that little Joe wasn't as into Luis as he was during the season.
Isn't little Franky working for Luis now? I hope that doesn't turn out bad.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> It does make me feel a bit sad for Tre then, and hopefully she won't marry this guy, and makes sure if she's involved in business with him, she makes sure what's involved.
> I also noted that that little Joe wasn't as into Luis as he was during the season.
> Isn't little Franky working for Luis now? I hope that doesn't turn out bad.


Dolores vouched for him and said little Franky really liked him.
I would not go by what a teenager think about a boss.
What does he know about life and not for nothing he was raised old school too!
A mess.

How did you all come to the conclusion the man was a beast in the sheet?


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> Teresa has the IQ of a turnip


Now why do you have to insult turnips like that??  



swags said:


> *Evan handled himself regarding the rumor stuff much better than his wife.*


I agree.  Jackie's reaction was so over the top, it made me wonder if there was any truth to the rumor.  It would be annoying to hear a BS rumor about my husband, but if it really is BS, I certainly wouldn't go hysterical over something I knew wasn't true.



TC1 said:


> Seems like Luis studied previous seasons (she admitted he had watched them) to see what Tre was looking for..and filled that gap. He's an opportunist. They bought a revenue property together, I hope she read the paperwork this time. *When filming, Joe and Melissa were singing his praises, at the reunion there seemed to be some reluctance.*


I just watched the reunion and noticed that too.  Joe stammering out "I like him", was much less forceful than "I love him" during the season.



KellyObsessed said:


> Louis reminds me of Joe, and I even think they have a similar look.   When Andy asked Louis what he loved about Teresa, his answers were so impersonal.  She's open, real, genuine, very authentic?
> This is the best he could come up with?    Not beautiful, honest, funny, kind, loving?
> I think Tre would have loved to hear she was sexy, and a great cook, rather than authentic?    Authentic what?  Fool?
> I think he targeted Teresa, and planned to meet her.    I also think he may have a sex addiction.    This may be appealing to Teresa now, but I would be very cautious if I were her.
> My prediction is Louis is using her.  He may not realise he is using her, because I don't get the impression that he's very introspective.
> I hope Teresa doesn't marry in haste, as I feel she would live to regret it.
> This should be a rebound romance and that is all imo.


Luis looks exactly like one of my daughter's BFF's fathers.  IDENTICAL.  He's a muscle head/plastic surgeon and has had so much work done on himself that to me, his face looks like a CPR dummy...waxy and almost glistening...just fake.  He's very nice and pleasant, but comes across as phony to the point that I much prefer dealing with his husband.  Luis has that weird plasticy look to his face too.


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> Luis has that weird plasticy look to his face too.


100%!!!!

There have been scenes with them and pictures online of them where Theresa and Luis look like twins imho



limom said:


> How did you all come to the conclusion the man was a beast in the sheet?


I think there's has been some recent online Intel about him floating around, pertaining to several ex's tales/tea..


----------



## rockhollow

I agree, his face was very shinny, but I though maybe he was nervous.
So already, things are coming out about him. As always, there are no past secrets with the internet now.
It's not sounding good - our Tre is not good at figuring things out   and is desperate for some love. That pineapple talk was really too much this season.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> Luis looks exactly like one of my daughter's BFF's fathers.  IDENTICAL.  He's a muscle head/plastic surgeon and has had so much work done on himself that to me, his face looks like a CPR dummy...waxy and almost glistening...just fake.  He's very nice and pleasant, but comes across as phony to the point that I much prefer dealing with his husband.  Luis has that weird plasticy look to his face too.


Yes he does have an artificial look to him. It’s distracting.


----------



## swags

Is a pod cast a job? I didn’t read the entire article but do the Manzo kids go to work other than being a Bravolebrity? Albie seems like a mamas boy








						Dina Manzo Slams Nephew Albie Manzo for Trying to Make a 'Profit' on Podcast Over Family Drama
					

The Manzo family is at odds amid Caroline Manzo’s support for Dina Manzo’s ex-husband Thomas Manzo, who allegedly hired a hitman to assault Dina and her husband David Cantin




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## TC1

Everything Albie tries flops...LOL where is BLK water?


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Everything Albie tries flops...LOL where is BLK water?


Probably find some old cases of it at the Brownstone.


----------



## Jayne1

They always talk about family being everything, but they all hate each other.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> Is a pod cast a job? I didn’t read the entire article but do the Manzo kids go to work other than being a Bravolebrity? Albie seems like a mamas boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dina Manzo Slams Nephew Albie Manzo for Trying to Make a 'Profit' on Podcast Over Family Drama
> 
> 
> The Manzo family is at odds amid Caroline Manzo’s support for Dina Manzo’s ex-husband Thomas Manzo, who allegedly hired a hitman to assault Dina and her husband David Cantin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


I mean, can you imagine Albie working in the “family” business?
He seems so soft.
 Although, so did Tommie and he still hired thugs to take care of Dina…
One of my childhood friend father suffer the same fate as Manzo senior, one would never know looking at him. I know better…  
He even pretends to be straight too.


----------



## swags

limom said:


> I mean, can you imagine Albie working in the “family” business?
> He seems so soft.
> Although, so did Tommie and he still hired thugs to take care of Dina…
> One of my childhood friend father suffer the same fate as Manzo senior, one would never know looking at him. I know better…
> He even pretends to be straight too.


I can’t imagine Albie working at all.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> Seems like Luis studied previous seasons (she admitted he had watched them) to see what Tre was looking for..and filled that gap. He's an opportunist. They bought a revenue property together, I hope she read the paperwork this time. *When filming, Joe and Melissa were singing his praises, at the reunion there seemed to be some reluctance.*


Yes! I noticed that too. And we all know Tre goes into things blindly. Stevie Wonder can even see thru the BS.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Uhm….did anyone see this pathetic eyes wide open video while saying to yourself, WTF is this?
This my friends is Louie, Tre’s - I don’t even have the words on what to call him anymore. Run for the hills girl but sadly she likes messy men! Ps sorry if you don’t have IG bc this ish is funny as HALE. Go to @bravoandcocktails.


----------



## Swanky

I don’t follow that account and can’t see what it’s about. What’s going on?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky said:


> I don’t follow that account and can’t see what it’s about. What’s going on?


You have to check out the video! He’s surrounded by men telling Tre he wants to marry her. Then someone asks him questions like, how are you going to change etc.! It’s so cringey! But you have to read the caption too. Apparently he goes away on these excursions (warrior program?) or whatever you want to call them when there are transgressions involved with his x’s & allegedly does more bad ish while there.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Uhm….did anyone see this pathetic eyes wide open video while saying to yourself, WTF is this?
> This my friends is Louie, Tre’s - I don’t even have the words on what to call him anymore. Run for the hills girl but sadly she likes messy men! Ps sorry if you don’t have IG bc this ish is funny as HALE. Go to @bravoandcocktails.
> 
> View attachment 5108232


I started following this account just for the juicy tidbits they seem to get.  Louie is nuts!  This was one of the weirdest videos ever, apparently filmed for a past fiancé.  As usual, I'm sure Teresa "doesn't care".


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> You have to check out the video! He’s surrounded by men telling Tre he wants to marry her. Then someone asks him questions like, how are you going to change etc.! It’s so cringey! But you have to read the caption too. Apparently he goes away on these excursions (warrior program?) or whatever you want to call them when there are transgressions involved with his x’s & allegedly does more bad ish while there.


This video predates Teresa.  It's for a previous fiancé!


----------



## meluvs2shop

We can turn any man into a hottie. (Not saying he’s a hottie-not my type-but you get my drift!)


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> We can turn any man into a hottie. (Not saying he’s a hottie-not my type-but you get my drift!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118265


I literally just saw this on IG!  
Nowadays it's not just fake news, it's fake appearances!  Who knows what anyone really looks like any more?!!?


----------



## limom

It seems like he was a heavier man when he was younger.
He simply looks tanner and more buff.
Is he one of those CrossFit fanatic?


----------



## Jayne1

He had perfectly lovely teeth his dentist would be proud of -- but now he has something fake looking?


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> He had perfectly lovely teeth his dentist would be proud of -- but now he has something fake looking?


Are you sure you are not a dentist?


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Are you sure you are not a dentist?


Ha Ha.  I always notice when people with perfectly nice, straight teeth cover them with permanent veneers or even caps.  They had teeth, that if taken care of, would last a lifetime.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> It seems like he was a heavier man when he was younger.
> He simply looks tanner and more buff.
> Is he one of those CrossFit fanatic?


I swear, when I first saw that picture, I thought it was the Subway pedophile guy.  Jared?  Was that his name?


----------



## lucydee

Well we all knew it was a matter of time before Theresa got engaged.








						RHONJ Star Teresa Giudice Is Engaged to Boyfriend Luis Ruelas! See Photos of the Lavish Proposal
					

Teresa Giudice and Luis "Louie" Ruelas who celebrated their one-year anniversary in July, got engaged in Greece on Tuesday




					people.com


----------



## BevS813

First look









						Your First Look at The Real Housewives of New Jersey Season 12 | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Season 12 Preview: The ladies have concerns about Teresa Giudice's boyfriend, Jennifer Aydin's marriage faces new hurdles and tempers reach an all-time high.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## TC1

I saw on IG that Delores broke up with David and now has a new guido bf


----------



## BevS813

I knew her simple arse wasn’t happy with him…lol.


----------



## TC1

BevS813 said:


> I knew her simple arse wasn’t happy with him…lol.


Well, she had all that PS done and he wasn't really a fan. She decided to find someone who would be


----------



## rockhollow

It always seemed like he didn't even like Delores.
Big Frank must be devastated!!!


----------



## Abba13

Oh Dear.....Oh Bill....no no no.....can't stand Jennifer but I don't like hearing this.


----------



## sgj99

How can anyone stand to be around Teresa?  Her voice makes my ears bleed!


----------



## purseinsanity

Abba13 said:


> Oh Dear.....Oh Bill....no no no.....can't stand Jennifer but I don't like hearing this.


What did I miss?!!?


----------



## purseinsanity

Oh.  I didn't realize the new season started today!
I'd heard rumors about this.  Guess it's true!  She found out 10 days before she gave birth?!!?  WTF.  That's some Tristan/Khloe nonsense right there!









						RHONJ's Jennifer Had 'No Idea' Husband Bill's Affair Would Be Uncovered
					

Jennifer Aydin told Us Weekly she planned to take husband Bill Aydin's affair 'to the grave' — exclusive interview




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## Abba13

purseinsanity said:


> What did I miss?!!?


Bill's affair with his receptionist was mentioned in a heated exchange with Marge.....Jennifer confirmed by correcting the mistress' job....she wasn't a receptionist but in pharmaceutical sales.


----------



## Abba13

Abba13 said:


> Bill's affair with his receptionist was mentioned in a heated exchange with Marge.....Jennifer confirmed by correcting the mistress' job....she wasn't a receptionist but in pharmaceutical sales.


Just hit me.  It explains Jennifer's extremely strong reaction last year....or was it the year before?


----------



## sgj99

Once again, why would anyone go on one of these shows if they think there is something that they want to remain hidden?


----------



## swags

Margaret’s house is so ugly. I find her scenes distracting. 
Well, Margaret’s outburst took the heat off of Luis‘s weird video. I still don’t like the dynamic of Marge, Melissa and Jackie although Jackie seemed more compassionate than normal.
Too bad about Bill. No way should Jennifer have thought that secret was safe. Also not a fan of her new nose.


----------



## lulilu

Is the affair over?  Bill seemed so attentive (but maybe to keep her from being suspicious).  To state a cliche, many women sales reps flirt a lot with the docs, maybe to make sales.

I just watched the interview.  I always t really disliked Margaret and her mother and all their sex tallk, but to bring up something from10 years ago seems unfairly cruel.  Especially when there are children involved and it appears to have long resolved itself.  What did she get from that?


----------



## Swanky

I haven’t watched yet, had no idea it started! 

But maybe bringing it up was planned, scripted?


----------



## KellyObsessed

I imagine the sales rep that had the affair blabbed to a friend, and so on, and so on...


----------



## Abba13

lulilu said:


> Is the affair over?  Bill seemed so attentive (but maybe to keep her from being suspicious).  To state a cliche, many women sales reps flirt a lot with the docs, maybe to make sales.
> 
> I just watched the interview.  I always t really disliked Margaret and her mother and all their sex tallk, but to bring up something from10 years ago seems unfairly cruel.  Especially when there are children involved and it appears to have long resolved itself.  What did she get from that?


It appears, to me, Margaret has had this information for quite sometime but has held back.  In last night's episode she snapped, couldn't take Jennifer's relentless attacks and blurted the info out to the world.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Abba13 said:


> It appears, to me, Margaret has had this information for quite sometime but has held back.  In last night's episode she snapped, couldn't take Jennifer's relentless attacks and blurted the info out to the world.



I seem to feel the same way when Marge blurted out this info. Not that I agree for this dirty laundry to be aired as it affect their kids, but honestly, what did Jennifer expect when signing up for a reality show? Marge has been open about her indiscretions so they don't become fodder. However, Jennifer was acting holier than thou the entire time she's been on with fidelity and marriage, and pointing out everyone else's faults in the pettiest of ways. TBH, I normally would not side with Marge, but I was 100% happy this came out. Jennifer deserves a good dose of reality...and her own medicine.

Also, good lord, THAT NOSE? It looks like someone took some playdoh and just attached it to the tip of it! Looks awful! Doesn't fit her face at all!


----------



## TC1

I'm sure It was brought up before filming what everyone would be bringing to the table story line wise. This year Jennifer will get to play the victim a bit after always being the instigator.
Her PS was awful... yikes. I know she had it done in Turkey..doesn't look good on the wife of a surgeon though.


----------



## Abba13

LVSistinaMM said:


> I seem to feel the same way when Marge blurted out this info. Not that I agree for this dirty laundry to be aired as it affect their kids, but honestly, what did Jennifer expect when signing up for a reality show? Marge has been open about her indiscretions so they don't become fodder. However, Jennifer was acting holier than thou the entire time she's been on with fidelity and marriage, and pointing out everyone else's faults in the pettiest of ways. TBH, I normally would not side with Marge, but I was 100% happy this came out. Jennifer deserves a good dose of reality...and her own medicine.


Exactly.....couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So this is without a doubt the Tre show for everyone just kept talking about her. These people would have nothing if Tre wasn't on the show. 

I don't see the big deal about the video, you can tell it was old because Louie looks nothing like that now. 

Marge is just a miserable human who looks like she smells. 

I love Jennifer haha but you can see her nose wasn't healed yet.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Is the affair over?  Bill seemed so attentive (but maybe to keep her from being suspicious).  To state a cliche, many women sales reps flirt a lot with the docs, maybe to make sales.
> 
> I just watched the interview.  I always t really disliked Margaret and her mother and all their sex tallk, but to bring up something from10 years ago seems unfairly cruel.  Especially when there are children involved and it appears to have long resolved itself.  What did she get from that?


Normally I'd agree with you, but Jennifer has been so judgemental, especially towards Margaret, that I almost feel she needed to be taken down a notch.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I'm sure It was brought up before filming what everyone would be bringing to the table story line wise. This year Jennifer will get to play the victim a bit after always being the instigator.
> Her PS was awful... yikes. I know she had it done in Turkey..doesn't look good on the wife of a surgeon though.


She had it done in Turkey??  Why?  Not the best advertising for her plastic surgeon husband!  I'd assumed Bill did it.


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> She had it done in Turkey??  Why?  Not the best advertising for her plastic surgeon husband!  I'd assumed Bill did it.


Maybe he did but he'd rather not claim it!


----------



## ChanelCartier

baghagg said:


> Maybe he did but he'd rather not claim it!


It's much cheaper to do it there. I know many people who have. But obviously money is no object for her.


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> She had it done in Turkey??  Why?  Not the best advertising for her plastic surgeon husband!  I'd assumed Bill did it.


She said she found a Dr on IG there that she wanted to work with, since Bill told her last year after her surgery she was the "worst patient ever"


----------



## purseinsanity

ChanelCartier said:


> It's much cheaper to do it there. I know many people who have. But obviously money is no object for her.


I understand that, but I'd think her husband would do it for free!  I do know surgeons who don't operate on their own family, so maybe that was the case?


----------



## lucydee

I re watched last nights episode and I think Jenn's nose before surgery (0ld nose) suits her face more.  I don't like her new nose.  It looks odd on her face.


----------



## purseinsanity

lucydee said:


> I re watched last nights episode and I think Jenn's nose before surgery (0ld nose) suits her face more.  I don't like her new nose.  It looks odd on her face.


IIRC, she had a chin implant as well?


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> How can anyone stand to be around Teresa?  Her voice makes my ears bleed!


It's so high and screechy - nails on a chalkboard and when she gets excited, it gets worse!


LVSistinaMM said:


> Also, good lord, THAT NOSE? It looks like someone took some playdoh and just attached it to the tip of it! Looks awful! Doesn't fit her face at all!


Ethnic nose jobs look good on ethnic faces, but Jenn seemed to want a turned-up tip. It's probably still swollen, but still so wrong for her face.

Tre's new nose has an upturn and Melissa's does too, I guess it's just something they want, not something that works for them.. Although I think Melissa looks nice.


----------



## 336

Jennifer’s nose looks terrible. 

I also feel really watching Gia.


----------



## bagsforme

Jennifer said she's already removed the chin implant.  Im sure she'll get the nose redone too.  It looks to scooped out from the side.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> IIRC, she had a chin implant as well?


Yes but I need to rewatch because I was focused on the nose which I think looks terrible. These ladies must have hated how they looked in their debut seasons because they all can’t wait to get work done.


----------



## rockhollow

That nose job on Jennifer is not good.
Even if Bill didn't want to be surgery on her, you'd think he's got connections in the PS world and could get someone else to do it.
I wonder if he didn't know anything about it until Jennifer got to Turkey.
I am not a fan of these small turned upped noses that seem to be popular with the reality crowd.
Production kept showing Jennifer's new nose from some really unflattering angles.
And someone else said, not the greatest promotion for Bill's business.

And like others here, I'm not the greatest fan of Marg, she can be so cruel and cutting with her remarks, but did understand her letting Jennifer and Bill's marriage problems come out as Jennifer has really gone after her.
Another instance where if you have secrets in your closet, going on a reality show is going bring these up at some time.

I did think all the talk about Luis and that past video was silly. He made the video long before he met Tre, and they both have pasts.


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> She had it done in Turkey??  Why?  Not the best advertising for her plastic surgeon husband!  I'd assumed Bill did it.


I thought that too.  And if he wouldn’t do it (she said it was because he told her she was the worst patient ever) than why not one of his colleagues?


----------



## Materielgrrl

Everybody get's a turn.  It's Jennifer's turn now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tre’s daughters are so wise beyond their years. Gia makes more sense at her young age than her own mother.

Meanwhile, comment of the night goes to Margaret  “smoke and mirrors and foggy diamonds.”


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Tre’s daughters are so wise beyond their years. Gia makes more sense at her young age than her own mother.
> 
> Meanwhile, comment of the night goes to Margaret  “smoke and mirrors and foggy diamonds.”


Kids who have immature/absent parents tend to grow up much faster than those with responsible, efficient parents.  My DD's BFF in middle school had an alcoholic father who often stole from his own children and did not live with the family, but the mother kept having children with him.  BFF was the oldest child.  At 12, she was responsible for making the family's meals and skipping school to take care of the baby when he was sick, so that the mother could relax after her part time work and take her yoga classes.  She acted much more mature than my DD at the same age.  The poor child wasn't allowed to have much of a carefree childhood and was forced to grow up much more quickly than others her age.


----------



## sgj99

Once again, Teresa is dumb as a rock.  She still can’t see that running around the party last season talking about Evan was wrong.
And while Margaret can be horrible I’m on Team M regarding the whole argument with Jennifer.  Jennifer has been way too sanctimonious and judgemental to Margaret in the past.


----------



## swags

I think Jennifer is okay with the cheating being her storyline. She looked ready to laugh at Delores’s house, Jackie however is still insisting that the rumors about Evan were untrue. Well, how did Frank know who the girl was? Margaret acted like she was proud of cheating on her husband with a married man but it obviously bothered her since she was so giddy to announce Bills affair. She has to prove that Jennifer is no better than her but she’s wrong. Bill and Jennifer worked on their marriage. Marge and Joe ruined two families.


----------



## TC1

Frank posted on his IG story that he had no idea who the girl was, and knows that Evan didn't cheat on Jackie (Jackie re-posted) 
Jennifer has worked really hard to build Bill up to be a saint. I think part of her is a little happy now that she'll get some sympathy with her story. A few days away from having your 4th child and your husband is at a club getting bottle service? Yeesh.


----------



## Gal4Dior

I guess I may be in the minority here, but if Jennifer really didn't want her kids to be hurt by finding out their dad cheated on their mom, then maybe she shouldn't have asked to be on a TV show? Also, I've seen clips of her trying to be on other TV shows prior to Housewives showing off her old home and her collection of Chanel bags. This woman has always been thirsty for fame and attention.

I feel bad for her kids for all this coming out, but it's not just Margaret's fault. Bill did the dirty deed, and then they both signed to be on a reality show where she continually poked and prodded others and purposely tried to gather information about cheating rumors between Evan and Jackie?

Sorry, but karma is a B.....


----------



## Jayne1

Speaking of Jennifers husband, he’s working overtime to act like a loving husband, holding her hand, comforting her, it must be good for business and I think Jennifer loves it.

 I don’t know if it’ll continue if she’s ever off the show.


----------



## Abba13

The only souls who deserve sympathy are Jennifer's children.  Was that same sympathy given to Jackie's children by 'Tre'.....who I am realizing is a narcissistic monster.....nope!.....neither Jennifer or 'Tre' offered sympathy and if they did, I don't believe it was sincere.  No wonder those two are tight.  

Bill's argument about Margaret.....what did he say to Jennifer?......Margaret was jealous or some other nonsense?.....SHEESH!  He's the one who had the affair!  He had/has No business attacking anyone for anything said about his affair....that's the punishment he gave himself when he decided to have an affair.  Suck it up bro and take it like a man whore.  

Tre threw out a story.....a lie I believe Tre made up about Jackie's husband.  Tre knew exactly what she was doing.  There was no excuse behind her evil plans but to destroy Jackie who called Tre out on her BS....like she's tried to do to Melissa over the years.  Tre's ridiculous comparison of what she did to Jackie was equal to Margaret's?!  That argument is the kind of argument made by either ignorance or evil manipulation.....I think both.  

My opinion of Margaret has risen yet again.  She had the information on Jenn for quite sometime but held it back.  Jennifer enjoyed throwing the first stone....the many first stones.....at Margaret on a regular basis.  Margaret doesn't throw the first stone......she is an open book which leaves her vulnerable to people like Jennifer....she'll be damned if she'll let anyone abuse her honesty to keep a spot on a reality show.  

I loved the flashback of Jackie's statement to Jennifer, Karma is a *****, during the last reunion.  It all makes sense.


----------



## swags

I think Evan cheated too. Everyone’s working overtime to deny it. Plus it would explain why Jackie has turned even more into a human skeleton. Speaking of, I wish they wouldn’t film her during dinner scenes. Her chewing and mouth is messed up. Most likely from trying to throw up with too much lip filler.
Jennifer’s kids probably won’t suffer any more than the other children. At least Jennifer seems to like her children. Jackie mentions hating camp as she’s packing to send her kids to camp!
Luis going to a weird camp before he met Tre is none of Margaret’s business. Marge who was proud that Joe had to shower before going home to his wife because he stunk like Marge has no business weighing in on any one’s personal life. Marge who was happy to spread her legs for her boss but then jump on the metoo wagon has no room to talk. 
I am not a fan of Gia feuding with her uncle on camera.


----------



## TC1

The Guidice girls want their camera time too. From the looks of next week it's Milania's turn to throw her uncle under the bus.


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> Jackie mentions hating camp as she’s packing to send her kids to camp!
> 
> I am not a fan of Gia feuding with her uncle on camera.


Jackie isn't an outdoor person and she said her kids are more athletic and love camping.  There would be a problem if she didn't allow her kids to go to camp!

Gia certainly knows how to bring the drama now that her mother seems to be on some sort of tranquilizer.


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> Jackie isn't an outdoor person and she said her kids are more athletic and love camping.  There would be a problem if she didn't allow her kids to go to camp!
> 
> Gia certainly knows how to bring the drama now that her mother seems to be on some sort of tranquilizer.


From the looks of the obnoxious boy he looks kind of plump to be an outdoor kid. I think Jackie just wanted an excuse to be rid of them.


----------



## sgj99

TC1 said:


> The Guidice girls want their camera time too. From the looks of next week it's Milania's turn to throw her uncle under the bus.


I hate when the kids get older and get camera time.  It drove me crazy with the Manzo children.  It’s not what I want to watch or healthy for these teenagers/young adults.
*which btw I got to see again in old reruns.  They were incredibly insulting to anyone who is not of Italian descent and cooking Italian food.
Chris or Albid - “do you think anyone in the south makes sauce like this?”
Caroline - “if you’re in Arkansas you just open a jar of Ragou.”
I put that on par with Vicki’s ignorant comments about Oklahoma.


----------



## sgj99

LVSistinaMM said:


> I guess I may be in the minority here, but if Jennifer really didn't want her kids to be hurt by finding out their dad cheated on their mom, then maybe she shouldn't have asked to be on a TV show? Also, I've seen clips of her trying to be on other TV shows prior to Housewives showing off her old home and her collection of Chanel bags. This woman has always been thirsty for fame and attention.
> 
> I feel bad for her kids for all this coming out, but it's not just Margaret's fault. Bill did the dirty deed, and then they both signed to be on a reality show where she continually poked and prodded others and purposely tried to gather information about cheating rumors between Evan and Jackie?
> 
> Sorry, but karma is a B.....



agree!



Abba13 said:


> The only souls who deserve sympathy are Jennifer's children.  Was that same sympathy given to Jackie's children by 'Tre'.....who I am realizing is a narcissistic monster.....nope!.....neither Jennifer or 'Tre' offered sympathy and if they did, I don't believe it was sincere.  No wonder those two are tight.
> 
> Bill's argument about Margaret.....what did he say to Jennifer?......Margaret was jealous or some other nonsense?.....SHEESH!  He's the one who had the affair!  He had/has No business attacking anyone for anything said about his affair....that's the punishment he gave himself when he decided to have an affair.  Suck it up bro and take it like a man whore.
> 
> Tre threw out a story.....a lie I believe Tre made up about Jackie's husband.  Tre knew exactly what she was doing.  There was no excuse behind her evil plans but to destroy Jackie who called Tre out on her BS....like she's tried to do to Melissa over the years.  Tre's ridiculous comparison of what she did to Jackie was equal to Margaret's?!  That argument is the kind of argument made by either ignorance or evil manipulation.....I think both.
> 
> My opinion of Margaret has risen yet again.  She had the information on Jenn for quite sometime but held it back.  Jennifer enjoyed throwing the first stone....the many first stones.....at Margaret on a regular basis.  Margaret doesn't throw the first stone......she is an open book which leaves her vulnerable to people like Jennifer....she'll be damned if she'll let anyone abuse her honesty to keep a spot on a reality show.
> 
> I loved the flashback of Jackie's statement to Jennifer, Karma is a *****, during the last reunion.  It all makes sense.



agree!


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Frank posted on his IG story that he had no idea who the girl was, and knows that Evan didn't cheat on Jackie (Jackie re-posted)
> Jennifer has worked really hard to build Bill up to be a saint. *I think part of her is a little happy now that she'll get some sympathy with her story. A few days away from having your 4th child and your husband is at a club getting bottle service? Yeesh.*


If anything, I have even less respect for her.  You put on a show that everything is perfect and pretend it never happened by never talking about it??  He got off easy!  Things swept under the rug tend to bubble up like giant pimples.



TC1 said:


> The Guidice girls want their camera time too. From the looks of next week it's Milania's turn to throw her uncle under the bus.


The apple doesn't fall far from the Tre.



swags said:


> From the looks of the obnoxious boy he looks kind of plump to be an outdoor kid. I think Jackie just wanted an excuse to be rid of them.


I haven't watched the show yet but is it a summer camp?  Aren't they Jewish?  I only ask because every single Jewish friend of mine sent their child to a summer camp.  My kids begged to go, and it wound up being a Jewish based camp as well.  I remember my SIL (whose children were all in boarding school) made a snide comment to me when I decided to finally send my son after he begged me for several summers to go with his best friend.  She said, "I like to have my children around me for the summer".  I said, "I like my children around me all year, so if they want to go to camp for a few weeks in the summer, all good!"


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> If anything, I have even less respect for her.  You put on a show that everything is perfect and pretend it never happened by never talking about it??  He got off easy!  Things swept under the rug tend to bubble up like giant pimples.


She didn’t want her kids to know. Since they worked it out, it didn’t really matter except being on a reality show is never a good idea if you have something negative in your past. Gross Marge announced her affairs so it wouldn’t come out elsewhere. Jennifer should have known that slut shaming the old home wrecker would end badly for her. She needs to stop with the fake
crying and just accept that it’s out there.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> I haven't watched the show yet but is it a summer camp?  Aren't they Jewish?  I only ask because every single Jewish friend of mine sent their child to a summer camp.  My kids begged to go, and it wound up being a Jewish based camp as well.  I remember my SIL (whose children were all in boarding school) made a snide comment to me when I decided to finally send my son after he begged me for several summers to go with his best friend.  She said, "I like to have my children around me for the summer".  I said, "I like my children around me all year, so if they want to go to camp for a few weeks in the summer, all good!"


Yes they are Jewish. Good for you for the comeback to your sil!


----------



## sgj99

I went to camp for one week when I was in Junior High and have wonderful memories from that experience.  It’s not like she’s sending them to Navy Seal‘s Hell Week.


----------



## TC1

Didn't Jackie say the kids were flying to Florida for camp? Odd there wouldn't be anything closer to home *shrug*


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Didn't Jackie say the kids were flying to Florida for camp? Odd there wouldn't be anything closer to home *shrug*


I went to sleepaway camp every single summer. Eight weeks. Sailing, canoeing, swimming, all that. 

It is a bit odd that they’re going to camp in Florida, because the best summer camps are in cottage country here in Canada or the Adirondacks in upstate New York, assuming you’re on the east coast.


----------



## lulilu

I loathe Margaret.  She brags about cheating and then outing Jen's husband.  I wish I beieved in karma.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> Didn't Jackie say the kids were *flying to Florida for camp*? Odd there wouldn't be anything closer to home *shrug*


I thought the same. Our friends send their kids to a couple of different sleep away camps, but a well known camp that’s popular around here is Camp Mataponi in Maine. When I think of sleep away camp on the east coast I think-Maine.  

Meanwhile, so much has changed. I just watched Season 1. I forgot how much I liked Jacqueline. I got pregnant a couple of years after the show aired so missed many of the in between seasons. For example, when Kathy was on I only watched a couple of eps not en entire season. I don’t think I even watched Season 3 when Melissa joined the cast. 

Dolores makes a cameo appearance in Season 1. It’s amazing to me how none of the women from that season talk to each other anymore.


----------



## lulilu

I tried to catch up with episode 2 last night and started episode 3 before turning it off.  I don't really like any of these women.  And I didn't watch for several years, so I don't quite understand why some of them are disliked by the others.  But nothing seems to move a storyline along.  Is Gia now a housewife?  And now Milania is to have a role?  Theresa's kids have always been ill-mannered in my recollection.  Don't really want to watch them, even if I can understand their feelings because they are so rude.

Jackie's weight issues scare me and are difficult to watch.

Margaret is so unlikeable == I guess she is supposed to be the villian of the series?  Her history and her manner of speaking are ugh.

I guess I need to give up on this show.  It's just that there is so little to watch sometimes.


----------



## swags

I hope Joe Gorga meant what he said about putting the past behind him. There was a lot of blame to go around on both sides. 
Jackie needs to get off reality tv. There’s something off with her marriage. The way he ordered food while she wanted nothing was odd. Wouldnt he know her tricks by now?
It’s so uncomfortable to watch her.
Luis and that peace making self help seminar type of get together!


----------



## purseinsanity

I haven't even watched this season at all yet.  Maybe it's a sign I need to move on from RHW?


----------



## TC1

Totally agree about Jackie. The way she and her husband kept clutching hands across the table was so weird. Last season I had my fill of her...urgh don't want to have to listen to her anymore. I don't know how she can drink a few glasses of wine and not be smashed when she never eats. Saves her calories for alcohol I suppose.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Totally agree about Jackie. The way she and her husband kept clutching hands across the table was so weird. Last season I had my fill of her...urgh don't want to have to listen to her anymore. I don't know how she can drink a few glasses of wine and not be smashed when she never eats. *Saves her calories for alcohol I suppose.*


I feel like that's what a lot of RHW do.


----------



## Abba13

purseinsanity said:


> If anything, I have even less respect for her.  You put on a show that everything is perfect and pretend it never happened by never talking about it??  He got off easy!  Things swept under the rug tend to bubble up like giant pimples.
> 
> 
> Agh!  Giant Pimples!  I'm visualizing that as I type......Oh My!  LOL!





TC1 said:


> Totally agree about Jackie. The way she and her husband kept clutching hands across the table was so weird. Last season I had my fill of her...urgh don't want to have to listen to her anymore. I don't know how she can drink a few glasses of wine and not be smashed when she never eats. Saves her calories for alcohol I suppose.


Weird to clutch your spouses hand?  I thought it was a lovely moment.



lulilu said:


> I loathe Margaret.  She brags about cheating and then outing Jen's husband.  I wish I beieved in karma.


I don't think Margaret is bragging about it.  She got it out in the open when she first got on the show.  Let's face it, if she didn't, someone would have happily done it for her.  

As far as Jen.....Jen who ruthlessly went after Margaret for being honest?  Shouldn't have done that.  I don't blame Margaret one bit for spilling the beans.  It was sad that the children now have to know their parent's past.  What really irks me is 'Tre' trying to say what Margaret said was the same as what she said about Jackie's husband?  HUGE difference.  Tre committed slander.  Margaret said the truth.  Jenn was on board with Tre's attack on Jackie.....yep, Jenn deserved to be knocked off her throne.


----------



## baghagg

Waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy too much screen time for kids this season; on this RH series it's Theresa's.  It's her entire storyline and it's boring.


----------



## chaneljewel

I’m tired of all the kid moments too.  I actually ff these as I don’t watch for the kids.  I’m about done watching these shows as most of them have gotten boring.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I


Abba13 said:


> Weird to clutch your spouses hand?  I thought it was a lovely moment.
> 
> 
> I don't think Margaret is bragging about it.  She got it out in the open when she first got on the show.  Let's face it, if she didn't, someone would have happily done it for her.
> 
> As far as Jen.....Jen who ruthlessly went after Margaret for being honest?  Shouldn't have done that.  I don't blame Margaret one bit for spilling the beans.  It was sad that the children now have to know their parent's past.  What really irks me is 'Tre' trying to say what Margaret said was the same as what she said about Jackie's husband?  HUGE difference.  Tre committed slander.  Margaret said the truth.  Jenn was on board with Tre's attack on Jackie.....yep, Jenn deserved to be knocked off her throne.



In fairness it’s not slander if it’s true and Evan is in fact cheating


----------



## sgj99

Me too!  They did it with the Manzo kids and now Tre’s.  If I wanted to watch a show about teen angst or college kids “adulting“ I’d watch MTV.


----------



## TC1

Abba13 said:


> Weird to clutch your spouses hand?  I thought it was a lovely moment.
> 
> 
> I don't think Margaret is bragging about it.  She got it out in the open when she first got on the show.  Let's face it, if she didn't, someone would have happily done it for her.
> 
> As far as Jen.....Jen who ruthlessly went after Margaret for being honest?  Shouldn't have done that.  I don't blame Margaret one bit for spilling the beans.  It was sad that the children now have to know their parent's past.  What really irks me is 'Tre' trying to say what Margaret said was the same as what she said about Jackie's husband?  HUGE difference.  Tre committed slander.  Margaret said the truth.  Jenn was on board with Tre's attack on Jackie.....yep, Jenn deserved to be knocked off her throne.


You can absolutely hold your spouses hand. But they way she had to hold his hand with both of her hands to the point he couldn't even use his hand to eat. THAT is what's weird.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> You can absolutely hold your spouses hand. But they way she had to hold his hand with both of her hands to the point he couldn't even use his hand to eat. THAT is what's weird.


Her whole display was weird! “I chose a time when it was too early for dinner” like you can’t eat at 3 or 4. I also think she is choosing the eating disorder as her story so folks leave her alone about his cheating.


----------



## krasavitza

Catching up on last season and I must say...Jennifer's younger daughter is so hard to watch. WHY is she allowed to wear makeup? Such bright loud colors and then her fashion sense is another story.. Jennifer seems to be the kind to need a picture perfect life and family so the fact that both of her daughters are considerably overweight is really surprising as well.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> Her whole display was weird! “I chose a time when it was too early for dinner” like you can’t eat at 3 or 4. I also think she is choosing the eating disorder as her story so folks leave her alone about his cheating.


I thought the discussion was heartbreaking. And I believed she was honestly discussing her problem. To admit she chose a time that she could use as an excuse not to eat, and to admit she is always hungry -- how awful.  I am glad she said she would seek help.  I don't believe she was diverting attention from her DH.  She is terrifyingly thin IMO, especially in all the form fitting pants and tops she wears.


----------



## anabanana745

I’m happy to see Melissa and Joe happier again. I love them!


----------



## Tivo

Margaret is a really horrible person.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Melissa Gorga just posted this while on vacation. Can anyone ID this suit? Love it!

ETA: I found whose it by-Devon Windsor


----------



## Abba13

lulilu said:


> I thought the discussion was heartbreaking. And I believed she was honestly discussing her problem. To admit she chose a time that she could use as an excuse not to eat, and to admit she is always hungry -- how awful.  I am glad she said she would seek help.  I don't believe she was diverting attention from her DH.  She is terrifyingly thin IMO, especially in all the form fitting pants and tops she wears.


Agree.  That scene broke my heart.  Her husband loves her so much.  He married her knowing her illness.  Such a nice guy.  He wants to help his wife....so obvious he's there for her.


----------



## swags

Glitterandstuds said:


> I
> 
> 
> In fairness it’s not slander if it’s true and Evan is in fact cheating


I‘m not surprised. Evan looks very checked out.


----------



## sgj99

Tivo said:


> Margaret is a really horrible person.


I don’t think she’s any worse than Jennifer.  Both are quite flawed while pointing the finger at each other.


----------



## baghagg

Theresa giving 'Big Ang' vibes at Jennifer's shore house in tonight's episode - barely enunciating, moving slowly and carefully, unfocused, and generally comical to watch/listen to, etc...


----------



## Jayne1

Did anyone notice in last weeks episode when Teresa came over to the boyfriends house to help cook and she was pouring multiple jars of store bought Rao's marinara into a pot.

Tomato sauce should be Italian 101 for someone like Teresa considering she calls herself a good cook.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> Did anyone notice in last weeks episode when Teresa came over to the boyfriends house to help cook and she was pouring multiple jars of store bought Rao's marinara into a pot.
> 
> Tomato sauce should be Italian 101 for someone like Teresa considering she calls herself a good cook.


Also...doesn't Tre have cookbooks to market? I don't imagine they say.. "open store bought jar" for the sauce in those.


----------



## Abba13

Jayne1 said:


> Did anyone notice in last weeks episode when Teresa came over to the boyfriends house to help cook and she was pouring multiple jars of store bought Rao's marinara into a pot.
> 
> Tomato sauce should be Italian 101 for someone like Teresa considering she calls herself a good cook.


Sure did.....I wasn't surprised she uses it but was surprised she let a camera crew record her use.


----------



## baghagg

I thought they were whole tomatoes, now it makes sense... lol


----------



## swags

Why hasn’t Bravo put Jackie on leave? She looks terrible. I don’t believe the fight with Delores was anything but scripted. 
Do young people not rent their own apartments anymore? I can’t imagine  horror of Delores daughter listening to her dad discuss sex in their shared home.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Tre was SO happy on Ultimate Girls Trip. She seems so checked out on this show. 
I don't understand why Louie has to address anything? It's between him and Tre and if she's okay with his past then why do these people need an explanation? People saying he wants air time but he's barely been on the show. 
Marge is just terrible, lets focus on everyone but all her legal issues.


----------



## TC1

I read on some blog that Louie's ex (the one he left for Tre) is now dating David. Luis is apparently pissed. I have no idea if there is any truth to it...but it could be juicy  
ETA


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I read on some blog that Louie's ex (the one he left for Tre) is now dating David. Luis is apparently pissed. I have no idea if there is any truth to it...but it could be juicy
> ETA
> View attachment 5336258


I don't care about Luis's ex, but feel badly for Dolores. I think she's more upset about her breakup than she's letting on. It seemed she was always more into David then him in her. Dolores always made it clear she was looking for a committed relationship and it looked like David was always stringing her along.
And sad to hear how the kids and Frank miss David.
I think the reason Dolores blew up at the shore is that her emotions were all over the place. She said it had only been a week since she officially broke off with David.

I'm also wishing that maybe Jackie should take a break from this show. As always,  I just don't feel the housewives show is the right venue for it. 
Jackie looks like she is really struggling with her eating disorder right now and being in the public eye can't be good.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I don't care about Luis's ex, but feel badly for Dolores. I think she's more upset about her breakup than she's letting on. It seemed she was always more into David then him in her. Dolores always made it clear she was looking for a committed relationship and it looked like David was always stringing her along.
> And sad to hear how the kids and Frank miss David.
> I think the reason Dolores blew up at the shore is that her emotions were all over the place. She said it had only been a week since she officially broke off with David.
> 
> I'm also wishing that maybe Jackie should take a break from this show. As always,  I just don't feel the housewives show is the right venue for it.
> Jackie looks like she is really struggling with her eating disorder right now and being in the public eye can't be good.


Delores has had a guido bf of her own for a long time now.. I don't think you need to feel bad for her.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Delores has had a guido bf of her own for a long time now.. I don't think you need to feel bad for her.
> View attachment 5336449


LOL, he's actually Irish.


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> LOL, he's actually Irish.


Meh..looks like the regular old jersey shore juicehead to me *shrug*


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Meh..looks like the regular old jersey shore guido juicehead to me *shrug*


Speaking of Jersey Shore juice head, I don’t understand why Frank is on the show. He really doesn’t bring anything.


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of Jersey Shore juice head, I don’t understand why Frank is on the show. He really doesn’t bring anything.


You didn’t find him talking about sex with his roommate adult children intriguing?


----------



## Jayne1

I just watched the most recent episode and am curious why Tre's BF is so upset that people are taking about him saying he didn't sign up for this when in fact... he kinda did, since he's featured on the show in actual speaking parts and must be getting paid.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> I just watched the most recent episode and am curious why Tre's BF is so upset that people are taking about him saying he didn't sign up for this when in fact... he kinda did, since he's featured on the show in actual speaking parts and must be getting paid.


I'm also willing to bet one of the reasons he pursued Tre was to be ON the show. He seems thirsty to me.


----------



## Jayne1

So we saw Dolores Catania’s shore house - a tall house with various window sizes placed sporadically, multiple pitch roofs, a Juliette balcony overlooking the road, an odd kitty-corner overhang above the front door and a pool with no privacy. 

Frank didn’t build this, did he?


----------



## Materielgrrl

Well what a surprise Teresa didn't stand up for her brother after Jennifer made her tweet and called him a name in front of everyone.  

What was that whole conversation going on between Teresa and Louie, her talking over him telling him not to talk each time he wanted to talk (even if what he said was bs). I get that he was mad about her yelling at him telling him whether he could speak or not, that would annoy me, but you can see how he reacts, he tries to "coach" her into stopping but his response was as condescending as her yelling at him to control him talking.  

OHHH! and the part about people's past being in their past, since when does she believe in that?  Since Louie? Danielle part2?

That relationship is not going to work, but I see this dragging on because he's giving her attention, and he's slowing controlling her by preying on her (many) faults.

Jennifer, is just Jennifer and Bill has no comment, what is he supposed to do to make anything better from his infidelity?

Tiki and his new wife…are they watching this exchange going on?  Will they need to explain more how they met and then married?


----------



## Jayne1

I thought Tre's BF was very mature when he said to just talk to me directly (and not Tre) and he would answer the questions/explain... but then he changed the narrative to not wanting to marry the woman and no one called him on it, until they were in a talking head.


----------



## lulilu

I found the clip of the video I saw confusing.  But I wouldn't care about it.


----------



## Abba13

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of Jersey Shore juice head, I don’t understand why Frank is on the show. He really doesn’t bring anything.


I think Frank is a riot!


----------



## Abba13

Teresa is an incredible hypocrite. I used to like her so much, purchased her cookbooks but then tossed them.  Last night's episode reinforced my decision to toss her books.  I'm thrilled Jackie came on the show and Margaret too.....together, they have given Melissa reinforcements....the same reinforcements Carolyn, Jacqueline and Rosie provided.  Yes, Melissa turned on them out of loyalty to 'Tre'. I wonder if Melissa regrets the loss of their friendships.


----------



## Gal4Dior

What is the deal with Luis' face? It's always Franks Red Hot red. I had to check my TV settings to make sure the color wasn't off.
I think he's totally sus. 

Honestly, Tiki's wife was spot on...the things he said to Marge and Tre just showed how much of controlling chauvinist dbag he is. Also, why lie about a video that EVERYONE has seen? Makes no sense.


----------



## TC1

The fact that Tre keeps screeching that Margaret "brought up the video" ummm, no Louis himself said his ex leaked it to the media. And I'm sure it was brought up by production as a topic. Tre just thought he would just have kissing scenes with her and no speaking roles?  
Also noticed he's always bright red and uncomfortable on camera when he's defending himself. Not so much when he's leading the group therapy.


----------



## swags

Just when I thought Jackie couldn’t look any scrawnier, she puts her hair in a bun. If she ever does let Evan have sex with her again he can hold onto those ears.
I can’t with Marge, Jackie and Melissa and their mean girl routine. Marge may have been okay with being open about banging her last husbands contractor but I’m guessing that was to stay ahead of the gossip. 
Joe Gorga is kind of a *****. He’s more of a housewife than his wife in that he’s more entertaining and better on camera than boring Melissa who has nothing without Teresa.  Tres first reaction is not to stand up for him because she has not gotten over him and his wife coming onto her show to spar with her and gossip about her last husband and now boyfriend. I wouldn’t defend them either.
I wanted to like Luis at least for Teresa but the way he said how else is she going to learn made me cringe. Yes she should have let him talk but he could have handled it better. As for his explanation on the weird video, he should have just said it was at a time when he wasn’t in a good place and left it at that.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Also noticed he's always bright red and uncomfortable on camera when he's defending himself. Not so much when he's leading the group therapy.


It's his first season, give him time. 

Meant to say this last episode, but going to the Jersey Shore always looks miserable, especially when they go to the beach.  

It's so hot with high humidity, they don't go in the water, the sun feels brutal from the looks of them suffering with no shade and they can't wait to get back to their air conditioned homes.

Not much of a fun segment.


----------



## lulilu

I wonder if they get any kind of breeze at their houses, which I think look like they are on a bay/waterway.  I've never been to Toms River which is where I think they are located.


----------



## jiffer

I'm not sure who did Tre's makeup but I hope she didn't pay someone to do it. Her bronzer and contour look like mud. The highlighter was very heavy handed and looked chalky. The lips are way over done. She needs to back off on the lip fillers.


----------



## DrDior

My hot take: Louie is PERFECT for Tre.

He’s a slightly more articulate Juicy Joe.

”Hey, here comes my $&#@ wife” is now replaced with “God gave you two ears and one mouth to listen more …” 

Some might even call that a step up!


----------



## yellowbernie

At the pink party when Tre said if anyone would have called Louie ***** boy she would of just laughed….let’s be real she would have lost her mind…


----------



## Abba13

Sheesh!  I rewatched season 4.  I still felt, at that time, Teresa was being railroaded by others.  In fact, there was so much I had missed because I remember muting Caroline, Kathy and Melissa when they discussed 'Tre' and more.  This time I paid closer attention. 

Sheesh!  Teresa IS the definition of a narcissist....so much so there should be another word to describe her mental disorder. 

I missed Melissa's dinner with Joe, the one where she played her ballad written in honor of him. It brought tears to my eyes and I giggled when he swept her off her feet and carried her upstairs for....well, you know.  The love they have for each other is pure.....pure love.

I missed so much of Rosie!!!  Lovely Rosie!  Hysterical Rosie!  The perfect reality show personality.  I missed the story of Kathy and Rosie's mother....how she was given to an aunt at age 5. 

I missed so much of the Manzo family's interactions, their humor, their love for one another.  I missed the wedding of Caroline's brother.  Wow....cried and laughed throughout.  

Yet!  The most wonderful and kind people are now gone....off the show.  What does this say about us?  The viewers who Bravo believe love hate because That's what they believe we thrive on....live on.  There must be truth to it because it's working.  Here is another thought, we want the bad guys to lose too!  We watch hoping people like Teresa will Finally think about their actions and change. 

Sadly, the bad guys don't lose because they remain.  Not only do they remain they continue to encourage others to do their bad deeds, the deeds they want to try/do but don't want to get caught....like encouraging Danielle to pull Margaret's hair.  If only the cast had been wearing mics too in earlier seasons to prove Teresa Was the one who cried 'stripper' to anyone/everyone and spoke badly and lied about Melissa and her brother to their 'mommy and daddy'.  Just a couple of acts I once wouldn't believe Teresa capable......sure do now and everything else she's been accused.  AND!  How convenient the rumors, word on the street, come in handy when trying to destroy reputations.  Evan had an affair?....no proof....but let's put it out there because I heard it....it's not my fault I heard it....it's a rumor!...what's the big deal?!  Egads....can't you hear that screeching voice?

So why do I keep watching this?!  Why?  As I wrote earlier, I want the good guys to win. 
And!
I want to laugh along with Rosie....where's Rosie?


----------



## chaneljewel

IMHO, Tre is just plain nasty.  She’s doused in bronzer and make up and always looks like she just got out of bed.  I’d rather she not open her mouth as nothing but rubble comes out.   Louie suits her as he’s gross too.  I just wish both would go away.
Jackie needs major help with her eating disorder.  Every episode makes her look more frail and sickly.  No amount of money or fame is worth her health.  She needs to take back her life and get off the show so help can be given.  I don’t think this platform on eating disorders is good for viewers.    Anyone suffering from this disease is learning to push on no matter what instead of getting professional help.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oooooh I have a lot to say lol. 

First of all trout mouth having the audacity to say Louis was agressive with her hahahah no he wasn’t  he just ate your a$$ up and it was deserved…why didn’t your crack head looking man stand up for you then?? Louis didn’t even raise his voice, he was quite calm. 

Jennifer calling Joe a little biatch was LIFE! Joe forever acting like a housewife so little biatch can get dragged like one. 

Melissa running up on Jennifer but then plays victim? Girl you run up on anyone like that you get layed the f out. Period 

Jackie is pathetic, I can’t stand even looking at her big a$$ mouth, I could tip her over with one breath and her man still cheating 

Now nooooot Traci trying to use Tre as a storyline. Girl broke up a whole family but trying to have a go at Tre? Sit down 

I see why Jen called out Bill, Joe little biatch Gorga is always front and center in the fights whereas Bill isn’t but there are times he could be. 

The basic house really spends all their time taking about Tre and Jen, It’s sad 

Tre didn’t say anything because Tre knows Joe is a little biatch, a blind person will know he is. 

Joe is a crook his whole ordeal was on Good Morning America but he must be Bruno since we don’t talk about it.


----------



## purseinsanity

I ave to say that Teresa is getting old.  She's as dumb as a box of rocks and seems to forget her behavior is caught on camera.  I thought it was rude to basically tell Jennifer her BBQ was going to be held at her house instead, then take off without telling her host, only to return later and claim nothing had happened.  She has one set of rules for her own behavior, and another set for everyone else.  She expects unwavering loyalty from Joe and Melissa, but not once does she ever reciprocate.  I'm getting tired of her daughters vying for camera time too.  Luis claiming the video was a break up video?  MmmmKay.  He's gross, overly spray tanned, and always looks like he bit into a lemon.  I was kind of glad he basically told Teresa to shut up (even though I found it rude), because she never stopped yapping.  

Jackie's shoulder blades could practically cut somebody.  She needs to be off the show and get inpatient help.  Jennifer needs counseling to deal with the issues with Bill that were basically swept under a 10 year old rug.  I always liked Dolores, but she seems to have anger management issues.  Actually, they all seem to.  The constant squabbling is giving me headaches.  I don't know why I keep watching.


----------



## swags

Glitterandstuds said:


> Oooooh I have a lot to say lol.
> 
> First of all trout mouth having the audacity to say Louis was agressive with her hahahah no he wasn’t  he just ate your a$$ up and it was deserved…why didn’t your crack head looking man stand up for you then?? Louis didn’t even raise his voice, he was quite calm.
> 
> Jennifer calling Joe a little biatch was LIFE! Joe forever acting like a housewife so little biatch can get dragged like one.
> 
> Melissa running up on Jennifer but then plays victim? Girl you run up on anyone like that you get layed the f out. Period
> 
> Jackie is pathetic, I can’t stand even looking at her big a$$ mouth, I could tip her over with one breath and her man still cheating
> 
> Now nooooot Traci trying to use Tre as a storyline. Girl broke up a whole family but trying to have a go at Tre? Sit down
> 
> I see why Jen called out Bill, Joe little biatch Gorga is always front and center in the fights whereas Bill isn’t but there are times he could be.
> 
> The basic house really spends all their time taking about Tre and Jen, It’s sad
> 
> Tre didn’t say anything because Tre knows Joe is a little biatch, a blind person will know he is.
> 
> Joe is a crook his whole ordeal was on Good Morning America but he must be Bruno since we don’t talk about it.


Couldn’t agree more. Joe is more of a housewife than his dull wife. Jackie is gross and I see why Evan cheats. He looked so checked out at that lunch where she was acting like she doesn’t enjoy her eating disorder.
Margarets husband is a beyotch too. Not even allowed to talk.


----------



## yellowbernie

purseinsanity said:


> I ave to say that Teresa is getting old.  She's as dumb as a box of rocks and seems to forget her behavior is caught on camera.  I thought it was rude to basically tell Jennifer her BBQ was going to be held at her house instead, then take off without telling her host, only to return later and claim nothing had happened.  She has one set of rules for her own behavior, and another set for everyone else.  She expects unwavering loyalty from Joe and Melissa, but not once does she ever reciprocate.  I'm getting tired of her daughters vying for camera time too.  Luis claiming the video was a break up video?  MmmmKay.  He's gross, overly spray tanned, and always looks like he bit into a lemon.  I was kind of glad he basically told Teresa to shut up (even though I found it rude), because she never stopped yapping.
> 
> Jackie's shoulder blades could practically cut somebody.  She needs to be off the show and get inpatient help.  Jennifer needs counseling to deal with the issues with Bill that were basically swept under a 10 year old rug.  I always liked Dolores, but she seems to have anger management issues.  Actually, they all seem to.  The constant squabbling is giving me headaches.  I don't know why I keep watching.


I think you are spot on, everyone see’s different things in people but Tre is just a mean person I wish they would kick her off the show.  She expects Joe to always have her back, but she sure never has his.


----------



## purseinsanity

yellowbernie said:


> I think you are spot on, everyone see’s different things in people but Tre is just a mean person I wish they would kick her off the show.  She expects Joe to always have her back, but she sure never has his.


I mean, she literally looks high or stoned to me all the time, and her open mouthed expressions drive me crazy.  Between her and Ryne (sp??) from RHOOC's open mouth, they could be an idiot couple made in heaven.


----------



## lulilu

IDK how Jackie wears those tight spandex mini dresses.  Isn't she skinny enough without form fitting clothes.  How about normal clothes?


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> IDK how Jackie wears those tight spandex mini dresses.  Isn't she skinny enough without form fitting clothes.  How about normal clothes?


Keep in mind that she suffers from a severe eating disorder. Part of the disorder is body dismorphia.
Imo, she does not see what we see.
Hopefully, she is in treatment and will get better.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Keep in mind that she suffers from a severe eating disorder. Part of the disorder is body dismorphia.
> Imo, she does not see what we see.
> Hopefully, she is in treatment and will get better.


That's what I figured.  It's painful to watch.


----------



## cheermom09

LVSistinaMM said:


> Honestly, Tiki's wife was spot on...the things he said to Marge and Tre just showed how much of controlling chauvinist dbag he is. *Also, why lie about a video that EVERYONE has seen? Makes no sense.*



Typical gaslighting... trying to change the narrative.


----------



## swags

I wonder what the trainer that Evan was supposedly sleeping with looks like? He’s got to be over Jackie and her crap.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> I was kind of glad he basically told Teresa to shut up (even though I found it rude), because she never stopped yapping.


I'm suspicious of Luis and don't really care fo him, BUT... I did like that he asked everyone to speak directly to him and he would answer all questions.  

Yet Tre kept interrupting/screaming as she does, again and again and again... so he firmly told her to be quiet.  And it worked!  Tre finally shut up!


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't really like the way the Luis told to Tre to stop, but I did see why, she just wouldn't shut up and let him speak on his own behalf. Tre can't really understand what's going on, and she thinks if she just keep talking loud somehow people will stop.
I really can't see this video being such a big thing. I think they are playing it up for a storyline for Luis.


----------



## TC1

Joe Gorga said on WWHL that within the first 5 mins of meeting Luis he was already talking about the "warrior" program. So if he's not embarrassed about it..why is Tre pretending it's being "dug up"?, it's all a story line.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I wonder what the trainer that Evan was supposedly sleeping with looks like? He’s got to be over Jackie and her crap.


If Evan did do it, he was really aggressive with Bill about Jen in a trailer.  Bill walked out and Evan was "get out of here" etc.  Bold move if he's guilty.


----------



## baghagg

jiffer said:


> I'm not sure who did Tre's makeup but I hope she didn't pay someone to do it. Her bronzer and contour look like mud. The highlighter was very heavy handed and looked chalky. The lips are way over done. She needs to back off on the lip fillers.


I just came here to say Theresa's bronzer makes her face look like she's bruised, as if she was punched in the face!


I think Jackie looked much thinner in her wedding video than she does now.  It seems like she had/has an eating disorder but it's not as bad as it once was, and she now needs a storyline..


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> I wonder if they get any kind of breeze at their houses, which I think look like they are on a bay/waterway.  I've never been to Toms River which is where I think they are located.


You are correct - the homes are on the bay.  There can be a breeze since it's all open, but it's not like being on the beach, which may be 10+ minutes drive (East).


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> I mean, she literally looks high or stoned to me all the time, and her open mouthed expressions drive me crazy.


Lol she reminds me of Big Ang from Mob Wives (RIP) whenever they shoot a close up of Theresa and her mouth is open with that expressionless look on her face.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Okay, maybe my big screen TV has some coloration problems.  

This is not the first time I've looked up at someone on the RHONJ and they had very red blotches on their face. I noticed it when the young woman was interviewing Jackie, but a different screen shot, it wasn't at pronounced. 

Now just with Teresa around the eye and mouth area and Louie with the forehead again!  But the guys having drinks, I see lots of coleration, normal different shades of red that people have.  

Can someone explain?  Is this on the same scale as the dark circles I have under my eyes from too much sun, age, and melanin? Maybe this is just the first time I've seen Tre with a fresh face.  Louie is just red in the head all the darned time.


----------



## swags

Now I see why Evan stayed with crooked mouth. He is enjoying his “role” with the men. He even had speaking parts this evening. What a big night for him.
Joe Benigno needs to stop gossiping. Get his ex wife on and Marges ex husband on the show to discuss digging up dirt.


----------



## Jayne1

Bill
s hair


Materielgrrl said:


> Okay, maybe my big screen TV has some coloration problems.
> 
> This is not the first time I've looked up at someone on the RHONJ and they had very red blotches on their face. I noticed it when the young woman was interviewing Jackie, but a different screen shot, it wasn't at pronounced.
> 
> Now just with Teresa around the eye and mouth area and Louie with the forehead again!  But the guys having drinks, I see lots of coleration, normal different shades of red that people have.
> 
> Can someone explain?  Is this on the same scale as the dark circles I have under my eyes from too much sun, age, and melanin? Maybe this is just the first time I've seen Tre with a fresh face.  Louie is just red in the head all the darned time.


The woman helping (?) Jackie has Rosacea - she just blushes easily.

Tre's makeup in sunlight gives her a Baby Jane vibe.  Overly-lined lips, heavily lined eyes, bronze stripes on her cheeks - just awful.

It's odd.  Often when someone is so in love, they glow from happiness and radiate beauty.  Tre is the opposite.


----------



## limom




----------



## swags

limom said:


>



I really wish I hadn’t watched that. Even done up she is one of the ugliest housewive.


----------



## limom

I don’t know about Twitter trickery but thought she looked good.


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> I really wish I hadn’t watched that. Even done up she is one of the ugliest housewive.


Of all the housewives over all the years? 

To me, she’s perfectly fine, especially if you compare her to some of the housewives who have destroyed/distorted their faces with plastic surgery.


----------



## Swanky

Looks like she’s gained some weight, good for her!


----------



## Abba13

Jayne1 said:


> The woman helping (?) Jackie has Rosacea - she just blushes easily.
> Tre's makeup in sunlight gives her a Baby Jane vibe.  Overly-lined lips, heavily lined eyes, bronze stripes on her cheeks - just awful.


Oh, Rosacea.....had no idea it could affect someone so quickly.  I felt badly for her as her faced turned red but then had calmed down in another scene.  I thought maybe she was pregnant.  I turned red much too easily during my time with child.  At any rate, couldn't hide my feelings which was so frustrating.  

Who on earth is telling 'Tre' she looks good in these episodes?  And....why on earth did she mess with her lips?!  Then Gia made up like her mom?!  Waaaay too much make up for such young pretty skin.   My opinion, of course, but I'm right.


----------



## Swanky

Could be from alcohol too, my face gets red if I'm over served  lol


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> Of all the housewives over all the years?
> 
> To me, she’s perfectly fine, especially if you compare her to some of the housewives who have destroyed/distorted their faces with plastic surgery.


I think she’s had a lot done. To me she looks like Kim Zolciak but with anorexia and a crooked mouth. I am aware that my dislike for her is unreasonable but I can’t stand her. Hearing how she’d been trying for years to get on the show and go to Teresa’s book signings but now she acts like a victim of Tre and Jennifer.


----------



## Abba13

lulilu said:


> If Evan did do it, he was really aggressive with Bill about Jen in a trailer.  Bill walked out and Evan was "get out of here" etc.  Bold move if he's guilty.


I respected Evan's reaction to Bill.  He has had enough of the hypocrisy.....good for him.  

Amazing to me how Bill believes Margaret caused his problems....a narcissist's response.....yes, I screwed another woman but it's someone else's fault for everyone finding out?!.....it's going to hurt my children!?  But that didn't matter to Teresa, Bill or Jennifer when Teresa's rumor spreading hurt Jackie and Evan's children.  Narcissists back each other.  I know of what I speak!  I am the daughter of one and the wife of another.  Master manipulators.


----------



## 1LV

I feel so sorry for Jennifer’s oldest daughter.  Just the most recent example of kids getting caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Abba13

1LV said:


> I feel so sorry for Jennifer’s oldest daughter.  Just the most recent example of kids getting caught in the crossfire.


Well said.

Have to add.....why on earth put the children on the show to discuss it?!  We didn't need to see it, knowing they had a talk with their children is enough.  To put the family through it, on air, to continue their story line simply isn't nice or kind.  Oh, they'll defend the choice and blame it on Margaret and not the man/husband/father.....the cause.  The more I think of it, the more my disgust increases.


----------



## TC1

1LV said:


> I feel so sorry for Jennifer’s oldest daughter.  Just the most recent example of kids getting caught in the crossfire.


Yeah...but they still able to muster up the courage to speak on camera to her? mmm, not buying it. If you really cared about your children and their feelings, you wouldn't make them rehash them in front of a crew...let alone "grandma's gonna be so upset with Margaret for bringing this up"


----------



## 1LV

TC1 said:


> Yeah...but they still able to muster up the courage to speak on camera to her? mmm, not buying it. If you really cared about your children and their feelings, you wouldn't make them rehash them in front of a crew...let alone "grandma's gonna be so upset with Margaret for bringing this up"


100%!  I think Jennifer used her daughter to bring Bill down another notch.  Shame on her.


----------



## Abba13

Abba13 said:


> Well said





TC1 said:


> Yeah...but they still able to muster up the courage to speak on camera to her? mmm, not buying it. If you really cared about your children and their feelings, you wouldn't make them rehash them in front of a crew...let alone "grandma's gonna be so upset with Margaret for bringing this up"


Exactly!  Grandma is going to be upset with Margaret?  'It's not daddy's fault, it's Margaret's.'


----------



## 1LV

Abba13 said:


> Well said.
> 
> Have to add.....why on earth put the children on the show to discuss it?!  We didn't need to see it, knowing they had a talk with their children is enough.  To put the family through it, on air, to continue their story line simply isn't nice or kind.  Oh, they'll defend the choice and blame it on Margaret and not the man/husband/father.....the cause.  The more I think of it, the more my disgust increases.


Agree. I can’t imagine what the kids of the housewives - all franchises - must go through.  While the parents bask in the limelight the kids suffer the consequences, and try to juggle the fallout with everything else that goes along with growing up. 
Bill is a worm, but Jennifer nuts.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I really wish I hadn’t watched that. Even done up she is one of the ugliest housewive.


I think she actually looked healthier...not as skinny.


----------



## purseinsanity

Abba13 said:


> Well said.
> 
> Have to add.....why on earth put the children on the show to discuss it?!  We didn't need to see it, knowing they had a talk with their children is enough.  To put the family through it, on air, to continue their story line simply isn't nice or kind.  Oh, they'll defend the choice and blame it on Margaret and not the man/husband/father.....the cause.  The more I think of it, the more my disgust increases.


100%!!!!
I truly felt awful for poor Gaby.  She looked on the verge of tears.  She's what 14?  To put your daughter on TV to discuss her father's affair was downright cruel. 
I also took issue with Jennifer saying her mother wouldn't fault Bill, "Men will be men", but she'd be pi$$ed at Margaret for bringing it to light.  WTAF?????  She wasn't even the other woman.  Point fingers at the actual culprits, first and foremost BILL.
She also tells Gaby grandma will be mad at Margaret.  She's just perpetuating the myth that the man isn't to blame.


----------



## sgj99

1LV said:


> I feel so sorry for Jennifer’s oldest daughter.  Just the most recent example of kids getting caught in the crossfire.





Abba13 said:


> Well said.
> 
> Have to add.....why on earth put the children on the show to discuss it?!  We didn't need to see it, knowing they had a talk with their children is enough.  To put the family through it, on air, to continue their story line simply isn't nice or kind.  Oh, they'll defend the choice and blame it on Margaret and not the man/husband/father.....the cause.  The more I think of it, the more my disgust increases.





TC1 said:


> Yeah...but they still able to muster up the courage to speak on camera to her? mmm, not buying it. If you really cared about your children and their feelings, you wouldn't make them rehash them in front of a crew...let alone "grandma's gonna be so upset with Margaret for bringing this up"



I HATE it when they bring kids into a discussion about mommy & daddy’s marriage!  It‘s just so twisted!  Shannon Beador did it when her marriage was crumbling on OC.


----------



## Swanky

I see why she did it, once the show aired it would be "public".  Better to hear it from them, than kids at school or other parents.
Jennifer seems to be a pretty present mom I think, no matter how bad she annoys me lol! She is close to her family, it's a good trait.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with many comments about Bill cheating - yes Margaret maybe did bring it up, but it was circulating on the internet, so it was being talked about.
Making this about how Marg hurt the family is wrong, Bill hurt the family.
I was just sad to have to watch Jennifer discuss this with her daughter.

Poor Tre, her complexion looks rough and then her slathers on pounds of make-up. You can maybe get away with that in dim evening light, but out in the sun it's atrocious. tragic when she was out on the dock with Luis.
And agree with another poster, what's up with Gia wearing so much make up? I don't understand this need for the multi-layers makeup look. It was so noticeable when Gia was doing her talking head - the difference between her face and neck was frightening.


----------



## 1LV

rockhollow said:


> I agree with many comments about Bill cheating - yes Margaret maybe did bring it up, but it was circulating on the internet, so it was being talked about.
> Making this about how Marg hurt the family is wrong, Bill hurt the family.
> I was just sad to have to watch Jennifer discuss this with her daughter.
> 
> Poor Tre, her complexion looks rough and then her slathers on pounds of make-up. You can maybe get away with that in dim evening light, but out in the sun it's atrocious. tragic when she was out on the dock with Luis.
> And agree with another poster, what's up with Gia wearing so much make up? I don't understand this need for the multi-layers makeup look. It was so noticeable when Gia was doing her talking head - the difference between her face and neck was frightening.


The heavy make-up seems to be a Jersey thing.


----------



## Abba13

Swanky said:


> I see why she did it, once the show aired it would be "public".  Better to hear it from them, than kids at school or other parents.
> Jennifer seems to be a pretty present mom I think, no matter how bad she annoys me lol! She is close to her family, it's a good trait.


Completely agree, they had to tell the children before it aired to prepare them but to discuss it with them on air?....Jennifer's choice to do so but it was as bad as trying to dig up dirt to air about Jackie.  Says a lot about her character.


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> I see why she did it, once the show aired it would be "public".  Better to hear it from them, than kids at school or other parents.
> Jennifer seems to be a pretty present mom I think, no matter how bad she annoys me lol! She is close to her family, it's a good trait.


ITA, but I got the impression they'd told the older kids off camera.  I didn't think it necessary to further discuss it on camera.


----------



## Jayne1

Bill is dying his hair black and it doesn't suit him.

I still don't understand having Frank on the show.  He's sweaty, red-faced and juiced up and adds nothing as an ex-husband. 

Also from what Dolores said this episode, he was extremely nasty to her when they were married.  Sure he's nice now, he needs that Bravo paycheque I assume.


----------



## baghagg

1LV said:


> The heavy make-up seems to be a Jersey thing.


Really?  Several other franchises come to mind...  Gretchen from OC; Adrienne, Lisa Rinna, Erika Jayne, Joyce Giraud from BH; Lisa from Miami, are just a few that come to mind.  They wore such heavy makeup I used to think they looked like they were in drag...


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> Really?  Several other franchises come to mind...  Gretchen from OC; Adrienne, Lisa Rinna, Erika Jayne, Joyce Giraud from BH; Lisa from Miami, are just a few that come to mind.  They wore such heavy makeup I used to think they looked like they were in drag...


There is no denial that it is part of the culture in those neck of the woods in Jersey.

But nobody can touch the very entertaining Gina Liano from Melbourne.
She is the queen of the overdone women and reveal in her queendom.



This is not a negative in my view, you should see the school PTA meeting by me


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> Bill is dying his hair black and it doesn't suit him.
> 
> I still don't understand having Frank on the show.  He's sweaty, red-faced and juiced up and adds nothing as an ex-husband.
> 
> Also from what Dolores said this episode, he was extremely nasty to her when they were married.  Sure he's nice now, he needs that Bravo paycheque I assume.


I usually find Frank entertaining. He’s a different story behind the scenes with the former cheating, yelling and disbarment. Yet when he orders a green apple martini and makes a short joke about Joe Gorga, I find myself chuckling.


----------



## 1LV

baghagg said:


> Really?  Several other franchises come to mind...  Gretchen from OC; Adrienne, Lisa Rinna, Erika Jayne, Joyce Giraud from BH; Lisa from Miami, are just a few that come to mind.  They wore such heavy makeup I used to think they looked like they were in drag...


So true.  Erika looks like hers is applied with a trowel. For some reason Jersey stands out to me tho’.


----------



## limom

1LV said:


> So true.  Erika looks like hers is applied with a trowel. For some reason Jersey stands out to me tho’.


For one, Erika’s make up while theatrical is professionally applied. It shows, imho.
Plus it fits her Erika Jayne’s persona.

Meanwhile, the Jersey women are wearing make up in a nonsensical manner.
Full beat for a casual family meeting in the backyard hanging out (in Teresa’s case). It does not make sense visually.

In the case of the SLC hoes at the reunion, Jenni‘s make up stands out because it was done poorly.
She might have done it herself or hired on the cheap.
JMO.


----------



## 1LV

limom said:


> For one, Erika’s make up while theatrical is professionally applied. It shows, imho.
> Plus it fits her Erika Jayne’s persona.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Jersey women are wearing make up in a nonsensical manner.
> Full beat for a casual family meeting in the backyard hanging out (in Teresa’s case). It does not make sense visually.
> 
> In the case of the SLC hoes at the reunion, Jenni‘s make up stands out because it was done poorly.
> She might have done it herself or hired on the cheap.
> JMO.


Spot on.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> I usually find Frank entertaining. He’s a different story behind the scenes with the former cheating, yelling and disbarment. Yet when he orders a green apple martini and makes a short joke about Joe Gorga, I find myself chuckling.



I also like Frank. And if Dolores has forgiven him, I'm good with that. We can't change the past.


----------



## limom

Agreed that You can’t change the past but Frank did not change either


----------



## swags

Teresa’s makeup has been bad this season and I wonder if it has to do with those spray tans they seem to love combined with the heat and humidity.


----------



## sgj99

baghagg said:


> Really?  Several other franchises come to mind...  Gretchen from OC; Adrienne, Lisa Rinna, Erika Jayne, Joyce Giraud from BH; Lisa from Miami, are just a few that come to mind.  They wore such heavy makeup I used to think they looked like they were in drag...


And remember the tinsel Adrienne (BH) wore in her hair?  Money can’t buy you class!


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> There is no denial that it is part of the culture in those neck of the woods in Jersey.
> 
> But nobody can touch the very entertaining Gina Liano from Melbourne.
> She is the queen of the overdone women and reveal in her queendom.
> 
> View attachment 5348652
> 
> This is not a negative in my view, you should see the school PTA meeting by me


Lol I forgot about Melbourne


----------



## limom

Boom


			https://i.redd.it/siuc328gahm81.jpg


----------



## Materielgrrl

^
Why would someone on a show where women making money or supporting the money maker can afford high end designers sell fake stuff in their boutique - profiled on the same show?  I wouldn't be selling Chanel-ish isht, even if she was getting them as vintage though a reseller, but that's different than what she is posting for her customers/fans. There is no benefit or profitability for the fake stuff in a retail boutique.  Leave it for the businesses that cater to that stuff.

I was tempted to buy some fake LV hoop earrings, but I just got a smaller version (looked better) of the real thing when I realized LV still sold them.  When I was very young in the late 80's-90's I bought a LV draw back pack bag in S. Korea. I put all my stuff in it walking around SF every day at work. Then I was in line in a BofA and the guy in front of me was making an art reference to a friend and said, "it's as fake as that LV she's got on her shoulder…." cruel, but effective. 

I just don't buy or wear at this level (neither does my college daughter, lol) and point in my life. Why would her customers? Clearly a business owner knows they are getting fake Chanel because you just can't walk in anywhere to buy it when it's authentic.


----------



## limom

This sounds like it was a settlement.
Chanel does not play with its brand/copyright.


----------



## swags

Did people think they were buying real Chanel from Envy?


----------



## TC1

That Chanel fiasco was years ago...


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> That Chanel fiasco was years ago...


What are the deets?


----------



## TC1

In 2018 this was published. People bought bags and accessories from Envy. Found out they were fake and reported it. Melissa pretended she didn't know. Not sure if anyone was able to get refunds, or ended up doing chargebacks.


----------



## limom

@TC1 
Wow and thank you.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Boom
> 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/siuc328gahm81.jpg


I mean...like she didn't know they were fake???


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I mean...like she didn't know they were fake???


Fraud. All of them


----------



## swags

limom said:


> Fraud. All of them


Just don’t use the word crook.


----------



## TC1

Didn't Melissa and Joe buy a restaurant 2 seasons ago? I totally forgot about it


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Didn't Melissa and Joe buy a restaurant 2 seasons ago? I totally forgot about it


Yes but now they are in real estate.
Chip and Joanna need to watch out.


----------



## limom

swiftly googling name of restaurant….
pff it went out of business already.


----------



## Jayne1

Wasn’t the restaurant mostly for the show? The way some housewives lease cars and rent homes to appear a certain way?


----------



## rockhollow

Did the people shopping at Envy really think they were buying real Chanel items? When ever we say her store, there was nothing vintage in it.

I thought little Joe would be good in that restaurant, but I guess it was just too much hard work.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Didn't Melissa and Joe buy a restaurant 2 seasons ago? I totally forgot about it


Yep.  Remember Teresa and Joe did too?


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> Did the people shopping at Envy really think they were buying real Chanel items? When ever we say her store, there was nothing vintage in it.
> 
> I thought little Joe would be good in that restaurant, but I guess it was just too much hard work.


Bravo is busy rooting out scammers


----------



## TC1

Running a business is very difficult. I can't imagine running a restaurant. The day to day requires you to be very hands on (if you want it to succeed) Not just hire a manager to run things and pretend it's successful (as I assume is what happens at Envy)
IIRC it was going to be Tre and her brothers place?  Melissa was pissed that she wasn't going to be more involved..


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Running a business is very difficult. I can't imagine running a restaurant. The day to day requires you to be very hands on (if you want it to succeed) Not just hire a manager to run things and pretend it's successful (as I assume is what happens at Envy)
> IIRC it was going to be Tre and her brothers place?  Melissa was pissed that she wasn't going to be more involved..


Agreed that restaurants fail more than most but look at Kandi’s OLG, even with uneven reviews, it turned out to be successful.
Just saying.


----------



## baghagg

I think covid played a part in that restaurant debacle, if you do the math..


----------



## Abba13

Materielgrrl said:


> ^
> 
> 
> I was tempted to buy some fake LV hoop earrings, but I just got a smaller version (looked better) of the real thing when I realized LV still sold them.  When I was very young in the late 80's-90's I bought a LV draw back pack bag in S. Korea. I put all my stuff in it walking around SF every day at work. Then I was in line in a BofA and the guy in front of me was making an art reference to a friend and said, "it's as fake as that LV she's got on her shoulder…." cruel, but effective.


Yes, that was cruel.  You had done nothing to him to deserve such a remark.  If you had, I would have thought, 'ok?'.....but to say that Knowing you would hear him without provocation?  Nasty nasty man.


----------



## Abba13

TC1 said:


> Running a business is very difficult. I can't imagine running a restaurant. The day to day requires you to be very hands on (if you want it to succeed) Not just hire a manager to run things and pretend it's successful (as I assume is what happens at Envy)
> IIRC it was going to be Tre and her brothers place?  Melissa was pissed that she wasn't going to be more involved..


As I recall, Melissa was unhappy that Joe purchased it without discussing it with her first.  Then Teresa told Melissa she'd be working as a waitress.  Melissa did not approve of either telling her this after they had made decisions without her input.


----------



## Jayne1

baghagg said:


> I think covid played a part in that restaurant debacle, if you do the math..


I thought that restaurant went out of business well before Covid.


----------



## purseinsanity

I was watching old episodes yesterday and even though Teresa had a hairline from Planet of the Apes, she was so much cuter.  She looks like a blow up doll now.


----------



## sgj99

Something is off about Tre’s boyfriend, imo.  I can’t put my finger on it but something.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> I was watching old episodes yesterday and even though Teresa had a hairline from Planet of the Apes, she was so much cuter.  She looks like a blow up doll now.


Something is way off with Tre's face.  

I wondering if it's the turned-up nose which may not be the best shape for her and also I wonder if she had a lip lift (as opposed to fillers) because her upper lip is elevated and we can see this even when she's not over-lining her lips.

Her face doesn't fit together anymore. It's almost disturbing.


----------



## TC1

Her face is like Mr Potato head. Too many features have been altered so now it looks like nothing belongs.


----------



## MKB0925

And in the most recent episode Tre's face was sunburned at least I think it was....she looked terrible..


----------



## swags

Either Evan was kissing up to Joe Gorga or his bag of bones wife told him to defend her. The women are always in each other’s business. Bill wasn’t going to agree with those douchebags about his wife.
Tikis come up needs to shut up. I was reading how she used to babysit for Tiki and at one point was hiding in an attic with Tiki from his wife and mother of his kids. Straight up trash.
I’ve never been a fan of overly romantic gestures even when I was young and dumb so I definitely didn’t care for Tomato Face and his sunset saxophone and scroll.


----------



## rockhollow

Jennifer was the one that was prying into Evan and Jackie, so they women have a right to discuss it.
It wasn't fair that most the guys at the table went after Bill.
As Frank of all people pointed out, Bill had to defend Jennifer, and it wasn't his place to chastise Jennifer at the party.
I don't blame him for leaving.

It was sad to see the scenes this week with Jennifer. She didn't deal with the affair when it happens and sweeping it under the rug has not worked. There a lot of hurt there that has been festering for 10 years.
She has done some real questionable things to some of the group, but seeing her struggling is sad.
And it doesn't look like she's really going to get any support from Bill.

I am also suspicious of Luis, but it's nice to see Tre so happy. I''m sure Juicy never showed her any real caring their whole relationship, so Luis's over the top gestures must seem gold to her.
It will be sad if he turns out to not be not what he seems.

it must hurt Delores some that David doesn't even speak to her but is in close contact with the rest of her family.
I guess David wanted a family but not a wife.


----------



## TC1

Tre is just blinded by the BS. Juicy treated her like crap and she went to prison for his actions. She loves the attention and being fawned over. A fricken scroll? you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Gal4Dior

Luis is like a RHONY reincarnation of Vicky’s ex, Brooks, from RHOC. Same slimy feeling when I watch him on TV. He’s love bombing Tre, and he knows her past so he’s presenting himself in a way he knows will win her over. She’s not the brightest and seems pretty inexperienced in dating since she married Juicy Joe so young, so here is Luis manipulating her, and possibly controlling her in certain ways that’s causing her to be so overly protective and defensive about their relationship. Talk about dejavu.


----------



## limom

Love bombing for sure…


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Jennifer was the one that was prying into Evan and Jackie, so they women have a right to discuss it.
> It wasn't fair that most the guys at the table went after Bill.
> As Frank of all people pointed out, Bill had to defend Jennifer, and it wasn't his place to chastise Jennifer at the party.
> I don't blame him for leaving.
> 
> It was sad to see the scenes this week with Jennifer. She didn't deal with the affair when it happens and sweeping it under the rug has not worked. There a lot of hurt there that has been festering for 10 years.
> She has done some real questionable things to some of the group, but seeing her struggling is sad.
> And it doesn't look like she's really going to get any support from Bill.
> 
> I am also suspicious of Luis, but it's nice to see Tre so happy. I''m sure Juicy never showed her any real caring their whole relationship, so Luis's over the top gestures must seem gold to her.
> It will be sad if he turns out to not be not what he seems.
> 
> it must hurt Delores some that David doesn't even speak to her but is in close contact with the rest of her family.
> I guess David wanted a family but not a wife.


Have you been reading my mind???


----------



## purseinsanity

LVSistinaMM said:


> *Luis is like a RHONY reincarnation of Vicky’s ex, Brooks, from RHOC. Same slimy feeling when I watch him on TV. *He’s love bombing Tre, and he knows her past so he’s presenting himself in a way he knows will win her over. She’s not the brightest and seems pretty inexperienced in dating since she married Juicy Joe so young, so here is Luis manipulating her, and possibly controlling her in certain ways that’s causing her to be so overly protective and defensive about their relationship. Talk about dejavu.


OMG YES!


----------



## swags

I think Jennifer is making more of the Bill affair for a storyline. I don’t think she buried it, I think she let it go because he’s a plastic surgeon. 
Jackie is also faking for her storyline. She had no intention of doing real rehab for her eating disorder. She is happy with it and enjoys being that skinny. You could tell Evan wanted her to go though. He is probably ready for a break from her. 
Tre is nuts but she’s right about Tiki and his nanny/side piece/wife. She is full of crap trying to put an okay spin on sleeping with a pregnant woman’s husband. She is trash.
House of Tuna also needs to shut her trout mouth about Tre and Tomato Face. Luis is being sued for improper business practices but isn’t Margaret in financial and legal trouble too? I hope Teresa doesn’t marry this guy anytime soon.


----------



## lulilu

I disagree about Jennifer looking for a storyline.  I don't think she stays with Bill because he's a plastic surgeon either.

I agree that Jackie enjoys being skinny.  Her wardrobe of skin tight clothing is evidence of that.  And she has no intention of seeking help -- unless it can become her storyline.

Agree re Tiki and wife.  Who told her anyone cares what she thinks or has to say?

Also agree re Margaret.  Without even commenting on her cheating and sexual escapades described in her book and discuss ad nauseum on the show last year, she seems to be shady about her finances.  Her house keeps getting foreclosed, she was sued by (I forget the name) a clothing line for ripping off its designs, and I saw that various suits appear to have been filed against her in the past year.  She should just shut up.


----------



## TC1

Just read on Page Six that on March 2/22 one Luis' companies (the one sued for illegal business practices) filed for bankruptcy to the tune of 1.7 million
Tre... go. Girl, just go


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Just read on Page Six that on March 2/22 one Luis' companies (the one sued for illegal business practices) filed for bankruptcy to the tune of 1.7 million
> Tre... go. Girl, just go


They all seem to practice shady business. Frank was disbarred. The Gorgas businesses are hard to keep up with. Margaret has lawsuits and foreclosure. Jackie’s parents were fraudulent. Tre served time for their bankruptcy frauds.


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> They all seem to practice shady business. Frank was disbarred. The Gorgas businesses are hard to keep up with. Margaret has lawsuits and foreclosure. Jackie’s parents were fraudulent. Tre served time for their bankruptcy frauds.


And that’s only this year’s cast. In the early years of New Jersey we had Theresa and hubby, Caroline’s brother… so many were crooks of some sort.


----------



## Jayne1

Saw in the New York Post that Teresa was hospitalized for something.  They didn’t say what, but she still had her mascara looking pretty darn good for a selfie, so it couldn’t be too serious.


----------



## rockhollow

I''m on the fence with Jennifer. Yes, I think she was ok using the infidelity for a storyline, but maybe just didn't think about the ramifications of doing it.
She was showing some real raw emotion this episode I thought.
I think she buried those feeling deep, and didn't deal with them.
She's still nasty Jennifer, but I really was feeling for her.
And Bill is being a jerk about dealing with it. He figures he got away with it and it's all over, so why drudge it up.

So much for thinking that Tre mellowed and had changed. Crazy Tre is here.
All that drama upon just arriving at that Retreat.
And not surprising, more and more unsavoury things keep coming out about Luis.
Tre coming in totally on the defence, makes me think she know that more tea about him is out there.


----------



## rockhollow

Jayne1 said:


> And that’s only this year’s cast. In the early years of New Jersey we had Theresa and hubby, Caroline’s brother… so many were crooks of some sort.



I'm having a hard time thinking of anyone on NJ that didn't have shade in their past


----------



## MKB0925

Jayne1 said:


> Saw in the New York Post that Teresa was hospitalized for something.  They didn’t say what, but she still had her mascara looking pretty darn good for a selfie, so it couldn’t be too serious.


Yes and I saw her reps said she had emergency non cosmetic surgery...I like how they threw in non cosmetic.. . They said she would be released today.

Maybe galbladder or appendix?


----------



## TC1

She had her appendix out. So much click bait around..even from Gia


----------



## meluvs2shop

They all should really match their makeup a bit better. I don’t know if it’s my HD TV but they are all looking really yellow. And Tre’s bronzer! Yikes!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did Dolores have a tummy tuck? Hers looks great, if so! No ripples or anything. Who did it? Anyone know.

I don’t know why Tiki is on the show. He and his wife are pot stirrers.

Jackie & Evan please GO. I usually like when the men get together. That night they were all a bunch of catty a$$ ppl.


----------



## rockhollow

meluvs2shop said:


> Did Dolores have a tummy tuck? Hers looks great, if so! No ripples or anything. Who did it? Anyone know.
> 
> I don’t know why Tiki is on the show. He and his wife are pot stirrers.
> 
> Jackie & Evan please GO. I usually like when the men get together. That night they were all a bunch of catty a$$ ppl.




In the last episode when Dolores was shopping with Frank for her mother, Frank showed her a long top that he thought was good for Dolores. She commented that she only wears crop tops since her tommy tuck


----------



## meluvs2shop

rockhollow said:


> In the last episode when Dolores was shopping with Frank for her mother, Frank showed her a long top that he thought was good for Dolores. She commented that she only wears crop tops since her tommy tuck


I’ve seen tucks and lipo in person :/ but hot dayum that tummy tuck looks FANTASTIC!
I’m still catching up. I literally got teary eyed when Tre was talking to her dtrs in the bathroom on her one year anniversary with Louie. I think Tre has a big heart and hides her pain with her big mouth. She overlooks a lot and turns a blind eye bc she so desperately wants to be happy that she misses the obvious.

ETA: why is David soooooo involved yet does not talk to his X gf? WTF is that. Talk about painful.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I am confused unless I completely missed it:

the Gorgas are living in a rental. Melissa walks around a house with a frame. It appears they are building a new custom house bc she needed a change and wanted something “more cozy.” Meanwhile this house looks like their old house. Then fast forward a few eps they are walking thru another house in Franklin Lakes that will be a tear down. And Joe says, (as the bees are buzzing around), go inside or you will get bit. Not stung but bit. LOL
Anyway, which house is their new dream home? The home with the frame or the green tear down?


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Did Dolores have a tummy tuck? Hers looks great, if so! No ripples or anything. Who did it? Anyone know.
> 
> I don’t know why Tiki is on the show. He and his wife are pot stirrers.
> 
> Jackie & Evan please GO. I usually like when the men get together. That night they were all a bunch of catty a$$ ppl.


Yes.  She's been open about it.  I believe she mentioned last year that her David was pi$$ed she did it without even telling him.
I respect she's open about it.  She looks great.  It's obvious to viewers and so annoying when "celebrities" claim it's only contouring, or puberty, or a nasal septum deviation.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I am confused unless I completely missed it:
> 
> the Gorgas are living in a rental. Melissa walks around a house with a frame. It appears they are building a new custom house bc she needed a change and wanted something “more cozy.” Meanwhile this house looks like their old house. Then fast forward a few eps they are walking thru another house in Franklin Lakes that will be a tear down. And Joe says, (as the bees are buzzing around), go inside or you will get bit. Not stung but bit. LOL
> Anyway, which house is their new dream home? The home with the frame or the green tear down?


I think the house with the bees is being torn down and that's the location they're building their new home.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Yes.  She's been open about it.  I believe she mentioned last year that her David was pi$$ed she did it without even telling him.
> I respect she's open about it.  She looks great.  It's obvious to viewers and so annoying when "celebrities" claim it's only contouring, or puberty, or a nasal septum deviation.


Apparently she did more than a tummy tuck, as she and her daughter mentioned. 

But I agree, everything looks so well done... and probably not done by Jen's husband... 

David wasn't happy about it, but she had the procedures anyway.  Seems like it was a final straw with him...


----------



## rockhollow

I don't know what's up with David either.
It's become quite creepy - he really seems to want Dolores's family.
David wanting her mom to stay with him while recuperating??? Who would look after her while he was a work - isn't he a workaholic?
I know Frank stayed with him when he was rehabbing from falling down the stairs, but probably didn't need constant care and looking after.
And to not talk to Delores but everyone else.
Helping the family in the hospital was a good thing to do, but that's all.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I think David loves Delores, and has taken to her family, even Frank.  Maybe he didn't and doesn't have the same kind of family dynamic that he got with Delores.  There are some things he just can't do to sustain a love relationship with Delores, but he's grown attached to her family, they show him kindness, gratitude and some form of love he may have never received.  And, he's hurt by the break up. He's not talking to her because he's butt hurt.  That is what he's learned that has worked for him. This doesn't prevent him from trying to extend back to her family whatever intangible gifts and kindness they have given to him.

He has a new-to-him girlfriend, let's see if he can do some things different with regards to a romantic relationship that he wasn't willing to do with Delores.


----------



## TC1

The softball game was a cute event! I'd be interested to know how much Tre sold of her leggings vs how much she donated at the game.
I think it's so sad that Jackie has never had ice cream with her kids. Geez a bit of fro yo doesn't hurt anyone. Hopefully she is actually working on herself and it's not just for airtime.


----------



## Swanky

Tre is insufferable, what a miserable hag.  Gia had no business questioning anyone imo.


----------



## swags

I hate reality tv therapy and fast forward it these days. If Jackie managed to get healthy enough to have 4 children then it’s in her control to get healthy now. Of course then she wouldn’t have a storyline since she couldn’t handle Evans girlfriend being a story and what I bet is her real reason for not eating. She asked Evan if he would mind her gaining weight and he seemed to pause. I wonder if he enjoys the eating disorder too? 
Why does Tre allow Margaret to get her riled? Who would want Margaret in their fitness wear? She doesn’t seem to like to work out. She shouldn’t want Jackie or Tikis tramp in her clothes either. They both look like  unsightly skeletons.
How about when Tikis tramp said she wasn’t the nanny? She was just a side piece from the get go but she acts proud of their gross beginnings.


----------



## MKB0925

I am sorry, I was cringing at Jackie's moment with the therapist..she really needs to be inpatient and I feel like with Evan's cheating rumors from last year really spiraled her out of control. How has she not had ice cream in 20 years?? And all the suggestions that the place she "knew about" offered her treatment options and she just said No. 

I do hope she gets the help she needs..


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> If Jackie managed to get healthy enough to have 4 children then it’s in her control to get healthy now. Of course then she wouldn’t have a storyline since she couldn’t handle Evans girlfriend being a story and what I bet is her real reason for not eating. She asked Evan if he would mind her gaining weight and he seemed to pause. I wonder if he enjoys the eating disorder too?


Evan's 'girlfriend' can't be her reason for not eating. She had problems years before that. Did you see her wedding photos?  She was emaciated. I was surprised they went through with the wedding with the state she was in.

Evan does seem to mind, to my eye.  But what can he do.  Force her to eat?


----------



## D&Blady

I tried watching an episode,too much drama.I hate drama


----------



## swags

I did see the wedding photos. Evan must be a little sick in the bead himself for marrying someone that unhealthy. As for forcing her to eat, he can’t do that but he can tell her he’s leaving if she doesn’t get herself healthy. He must like it on some level.


----------



## sgj99

I HATE the kids becoming cast members.  Gia needs to step back.
and I HATE it when the “wives” discuss storyline issues with their children.


----------



## rockhollow

It was wrong of Gia to get involved with the drama with Marg. I blame Tre, she shouldn't involve her daughter. Fight with Marg, but keep her children out of it!
And I don't blame the women for not wanting to wear Tre's clothes. After the way she reacted at the Tree Reteat, then to think they would want to help her - wouldn't be me.

I just fast forwarded through Jackie's scenes. She has a real problem and a reality show is not the place for this.

It was wonderful to see Delores get so many funds donated for her charity.
I also wonder how much Tre donated from her sales. I didn't like the way she worded it, why didn't she donate all the money from her sales.


----------



## rockhollow

I also enjoyed seeing Jennifer have a go at Bill at the date night dinner.
She'd had those penned up feelings for 10 years.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I also enjoyed seeing Jennifer have a go at Bill at the date night dinner.
> She'd had those penned up feelings for 10 years.


She needed/wanted the cameras to capture it.  Why yell at her husband with no witnesses.


----------



## swags

I don’t want Gia to be a housewife or on every week but I thought what she said to Marge was fine. She should stick up for her mom especially with Marge being so bitter. Maybe if Marge hadn’t screwed over her husband, she’d have a child to film with but they all hate her except that one that was fighting with Jan.
Evan and his shade toward Bill not attending the softball game shows how bitter he is. He was enjoying his affair and Jackie was too preoccupied with not eating until Tre, Jen and  secretly Marge dug into it. Bills an easy target to take it out on. He’s nice and has a real job unlike the other husbands.
Trashi can shut her pig mouth about Teresa being a bully. I’m not a fan of bullies but a woman who is okay getting with a pregnant woman’s husband is no gals gal and should not be speaking on behalf of women as she herself is a gross gold digging pig.


----------



## Abba13

Wow.  I admire Jackie so much for allowing her journey to be recorded.  Hopefully it will help others.  

When she said.....paraphrasing....how much the therapists knew what she was doing all these years, the energy it took to keep her from eating, etc., I wondered how many young gals were watching/paying close attention and saying to themselves.....I too have those feelings!  Someone gets me!  I guess I need help.  Karen Carpenter along with countless others died from this disorder.  Hopefully lives will be saved thanks to Jackie's courage.  

And...Evan!  What a loving tender husband.  Jackie married the right man.  He knew when they got married what was going on with Jackie yet he loved her so much, he was willing to take that journey with her instead of without.  I'm in complete awe of Evan.

Then there was 'Tre'....her clothes....I wouldn't have worn them either.  Good on Margaret and the others.  

I really like Traci....wait, is that her name?.....the new blonde?  The more I watch her my admiration grows.  She's a common sense pragmatic gal.  Not a wallflower and not afraid to speak her mind, calmly, which I like a great deal.  Hope she stays.  I can see why she and Melissa are good friends cause they are good people.

Margaret!  If you read any of this......girl, you are my favorite!  HaHa!  Your quick mind and sense of humor can't be beat.  NO one is pulling Anything over you.


----------



## yellowbernie

My thought is within 2-5 years we’ll be reading about tre’s divorce from Louie either from his bulling or her big mouth..


----------



## baghagg

Materielgrrl said:


> I think David loves Delores, and has taken to her family, even Frank.  Maybe he didn't and doesn't have the same kind of family dynamic that he got with Delores.  There are some things he just can't do to sustain a love relationship with Delores, but he's grown attached to her family, they show him kindness, gratitude and some form of love he may have never received.  And, he's hurt by the break up. He's not talking to her because he's butt hurt.  That is what he's learned that has worked for him. This doesn't prevent him from trying to extend back to her family whatever intangible gifts and kindness they have given to him.
> 
> He has a new-to-him girlfriend, let's see if he can do some things different with regards to a romantic relationship that he wasn't willing to do with Delores.


Is David's new gf Luis's ex?  I think I remember hearing this, maybe on WWHL?


----------



## Jayne1

I don’t know much about anorexia so I was surprised when Jackie cried last week that she’s hungry all the time. 

For some reason I thought anorexics enjoyed the hunger pains (because that means they’re not gaining weight) or they were able to ignore the hunger pains or there weren’t any more hunger pains because they hadn’t eaten much in so long.

I had no idea that you could willingly starve yourself and yet be miserable from being hungry at the same time.


----------



## Abba13

Jayne1 said:


> I don’t know much about anorexia so I was surprised when Jackie cried last week that she’s hungry all the time.
> 
> For some reason I thought anorexics enjoyed the hunger pains (because that means they’re not gaining weight) or they were able to ignore the hunger pains or there weren’t any more hunger pains because they hadn’t eaten much in so long.
> 
> I had no idea that you could willingly starve yourself and yet be miserable from being hungry at the same time.


My guess it's not a cookie-cutter disease.


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> Is David's new gf Luis's ex?  I think I remember hearing this, maybe on WWHL?


Yes..supposedly. I posted it here..with a pic of them together


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> I don’t know much about anorexia so I was surprised when Jackie cried last week that she’s hungry all the time.
> 
> For some reason I thought anorexics enjoyed the hunger pains (because that means they’re not gaining weight) or they were able to ignore the hunger pains or there weren’t any more hunger pains because they hadn’t eaten much in so long.
> 
> I had no idea that you could willingly starve yourself and yet be miserable from being hungry at the same time.


The woman is doing this for a story. I’m sure Bravo would pause Jackie if she was in danger. She’s trying to distract viewers from her real problem which is Evan cheating. If she stopped filming to go into treatment, then I would believe her.


----------



## lulilu

Agree that Jackie is need a diversion from the Evan cheats storyline.  She might say he's supportive, but why oh why did he hesitate when she asked him if he'd still love her if she gained weight??? smdh

Re Gia:  How about all the other kids on HW shows, e.g., the infamous Brooks, Vickie Gundalvson's daughter and SIL, Tamra's kids, etc.  Many of them had speaking parts on the shows.  Now Gia isn't allowed to speak to adults?  When Brooks is made to ST$U, I will support shutting up Gia.


----------



## Abba13

lulilu said:


> Agree that Jackie is need a diversion from the Evan cheats storyline.  She might say he's supportive, but why oh why did he hesitate when she asked him if he'd still love her if she gained weight??? smdh
> 
> Re Gia:  How about all the other kids on HW shows, e.g., the infamous Brooks, Vickie Gundalvson's daughter and SIL, Tamra's kids, etc.  Many of them had speaking parts on the shows.  Now Gia isn't allowed to speak to adults?  When Brooks is made to ST$U, I will support shutting up Gia.


My take, on Evan, is he chooses his words carefully when responding to Jackie in regards to food/weight. He's in an incredible tough spot, loves his wife so much, doesn't want to say/do anything that could cause harm......be misunderstood.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> Agree that Jackie is need a diversion from the Evan cheats storyline.  She might say he's supportive, but why oh why did he hesitate when she asked him if he'd still love her if she gained weight??? smdh
> 
> Re Gia:  How about all the other kids on HW shows, e.g., the infamous Brooks, Vickie Gundalvson's daughter and SIL, Tamra's kids, etc.  Many of them had speaking parts on the shows.  Now Gia isn't allowed to speak to adults?  When Brooks is made to ST$U, I will support shutting up Gia.


I noticed the hesitation, it was awkward. He’s definitely checked out.


----------



## swags

Prayers that Bills car is found in tact.








						‘RHONJ’ star Jennifer Aydin’s husband Bill’s Ferrari stolen from garage
					

Aydin was on vacation in Miami when three men went into her family’s New Jersey garage and stole the red sports car and three pairs of shoes.




					pagesix.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Thankfully no one was hurt and her eldest son didn’t come home any earlier. From the article he missed the thieves by seconds. I would be freaked out if my kids were home and that happened while I was traveling. Take Que from Kim K after her ordeal- don’t be so flashy and don’t share you are traveling. Wait until you come home then post away. Thieves are following your accounts.

On another note why does she need a nanny and au pair? Her kids are not babies anymore.
Her parents are there too. It’s not like you are still waking up in the middle of the night with infants


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Thankfully no one was hurt and her eldest son didn’t come home any earlier. From the article he missed the thieves by seconds. I would be freaked out if my kids were home and that happened while I was traveling. Take Que from Kim K after her ordeal- don’t be so flashy and don’t share you are traveling. Wait until you come home then post away. Thieves are following your accounts.
> 
> On another note why does she need a nanny and au pair? Her kids are not babies anymore.
> Her parents are there too. It’s not like you are still waking up in the middle of the night with infants


5 children including a driving teenager, she needs all the help she can get
Plus, an au pair can only work limited hours unless things have changed.
I would bet they also have cleaning personnel.
That house is so huge(and ugly, imo)

I was watching QVC, one of the host looks exactly like Jennifer.
here is the chick.


----------



## Swanky

It’s possible her nanny and au pair work at different times. She has a very busy household and seems to be a very hands on mom so whatever works for them.
We were just broken into and it’s a life changer, I can’t even talk about it yet. I know how scary it is, and how grateful she feels that her family is safe.


----------



## swags

meluvs2shop said:


> Thankfully no one was hurt and her eldest son didn’t come home any earlier. From the article he missed the thieves by seconds. I would be freaked out if my kids were home and that happened while I was traveling. Take Que from Kim K after her ordeal- don’t be so flashy and don’t share you are traveling. Wait until you come home then post away. Thieves are following your accounts.
> 
> On another note why does she need a nanny and au pair? Her kids are not babies anymore.
> Her parents are there too. It’s not like you are still waking up in the middle of the night with infants


They are definitely too flashy. From Bill driving the car on housewives to all the social media posts. It’s risky to be so out there.
Not sure about the Nanny/au pair. Is she working ?


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> It’s possible her nanny and au pair work at different times. She has a very busy household and seems to be a very hands on mom so whatever works for them.
> We were just broken into and it’s a life changer, I can’t even talk about it yet. I know how scary it is, and how grateful she feels that her family is safe.


Sorry Swanky, hope you are ok


----------



## Swanky

Thank you, it just happened and we’re very traumatized, processing it feels like it’ll take forever. It’s never happened to us, I’ll forever sympathize with those it has happened to.


----------



## swags

Swanky said:


> Thank you, it just happened and we’re very traumatized, processing it feels like it’ll take forever. It’s never happened to us, I’ll forever sympathize with those it has happened to.


So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> Agree that Jackie is need a diversion from the Evan cheats storyline.  She might say he's supportive, but why oh why did he hesitate when she asked him if he'd still love her if she gained weight??? smdh


That was such a loaded question. I think he was treading carefully but I’m not sure I liked his answer because has he ever seen her at any other size other than even skinnier?

If he could somehow word it by saying, well I thought you were so beautiful and glowing when 10 pounds more that one time, but he has to be so careful what would trigger her I suppose.


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> It’s possible her nanny and au pair work at different times. She has a very busy household and seems to be a very hands on mom so whatever works for them.
> We were just broken into and it’s a life changer, I can’t even talk about it yet. I know how scary it is, and how grateful she feels that her family is safe.


That's horrible!  Hope you and your family are all safe.


----------



## swags

Jackie looked ridiculous pretending to be on an ice cream date with her kids. She’s teaching the daughter some bad habits for sure. Evan did better on camera with his response this week! I’m certain she went up his ass about the awkward pause he did previously.
Traci is disgusting pimping out her young daughter with issues for some camera time. 
Melissas daughter also looks like she hates being on camera. 
Marge senior looks better than Marge Jr
Jr. looked awful in that white jumpsuit.
Even with Teresa’s absence she still lives rent free in Margaret’s head. Jackie need not lecture viewers about body shaming!
Glad the guys made up with Bill. Whay a bunch of girly gossipy men.


----------



## rockhollow

Again, I could hardly watch the Jackie scenes. I just feel this is too serious of a problem to be using for camera time.
And I agree Swags, really didn't like the ice cream with the kids for the first time scene.

I did like to see Tre and the girls packing the house. So many memories

I was embarrassed for Melissa's daughter at the gym. What teen age girl wants her mother squealing like a fool about her doing some exercises.
She looked like she wanted the floor to just swallow her up.

Marg Sr and Jr look like sisters. It was a nice party for Marg Sr.

I'm glad to see the men have made up, we get enough fighting with the ladies.
Looks like Nashville will be Marg vs Tre.
I hope that Traci stays out of the whole thing, she really hardly knows the ladies and should involve herself. But then she needs a storyline, so I guess that won't happen.
I also thought it was really insensitive of her to be talking so openly with Melissa about the daughters problems with her right there.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jackie looks so different from when she met Evan to now. I would’ve never said those two women are one in the same.
I didn’t know Jackie had two sets of twins with IVF. 

Bill looks like a cool dude. Altho he cheated. :/ His wife really wants to part of that friend group, but I just don’t see it working long term.

Tiki looks like a major flirt to me.

Marge Sr looks fantastic!


----------



## limom

Tiki a flirt?
more like a total douche. Teresa better watch her cute daughters…
Caught a glimpse of Melissa, what ever happened with her face? Same with marg?
Wow and why?


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> *Tiki a flirt?
> more like a total douche*. Teresa better watch her cute daughters…
> Caught a glimpse of Melissa, what ever happened with her face? Same with marg?
> Wow and why?



Haha well, now that you mention it about Tiki…his wife looked much better in earlier pics. I don’t know if she does her own makeup or not but it looks way too harsh on camera and not flattering on her at all. And it always looks the same. Like she wears nighttime makeup for daytime. It’s just too much. Her foundation is so off.
PS maybe her child needs one more year of pre school. Is that so bad? I don’t think so. 

I heard Melissa is a major B and not nice at all.


----------



## limom

Melissa is a young pretty woman with a banging body, I don’t understand why she looks like this right now.
Who is doing her injections? It is abominable.
Same with Marg, btw.
Their mouths look so off. I cant imagine IRL.
Marg Senior looks good, that facelift is so good.
Dolores is my PS role model. She looks refreshed and like her, imo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dolores looks like an entire snack! She looks so damn good.


----------



## swags

I agree with you about the plastic surgery/ fillers. Delores got it right. Teresa, Melissa, Marge, and Jackie overdid it.  Jackie has a crooked mouth and then over inflated it and it’s strange to look at. Are the huge lips popular for non tv people? I really don’t see women that look like that out and about very often. 
I can’t with Tiki and Traci. I agree he’s a douche. Leaving a wife who is pregnant with twins to go be with a young intern is gross on both their parts.
Melissa’s daughter does not look at ease on camera and that’s fine but Melissa should back off. It’s too bad the girl doesn’t seem close to her cousins these days.


----------



## Abba13

Is 'Tre' finally going to go?  Please....someone in the know say, yes!  She's not fun anymore.  She says horrible things but believes she is in the right to do so without consequences.  She's turned ugly....even uglier than Danielle.  I finally figured out who she looks like with those new lips...Mr Limpet as a fish.


----------



## swags

I might be one of the few remaining Teresa fans especially when she’s up against a gossipy shrew like Margaret. I read that the table thing last week was all plastic wear and the sound of glass was edited in. I also read that the producers asked Tre to leave the house even though it looked like she decided to leave. So I don’t think the fight is that serious.
I did laugh at those praising Teresa for her flimsy half hearted apology!
I didn’t like the eating insults she threw Margaret’s way but I don’t need Jackie doing a PSA on fat shaming. Hypocrite.


----------



## TC1

Lord a mercy these women couldn't carry a tune in a bucket. They thought they would all be auto tuned and sound great


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Lord a mercy these women couldn't carry a tune in a bucket. They thought they would all be auto tuned and sound great


I forgot about the song! I muted it the first time and fast forwarded it at the end. Horrid!


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, housewives should never be allowed to record a song!     
I was surprised the poor job the recording studio of putting the song together. It looked so professional when they went in, but the finished project sounded like they had produced it on Garage Band on an iPhone.
I suppose professionals couldn't even help the ladies.

The wolf pack's outing looked much more fun. They did some heavy duty drinking on that boat. 
Who couldn't help but laugh at Bill coming home with his shirt on backwards and the wild hair and not even noticing.

I'm so tired of Tre being all hood over talk of Luis. I also blame Marg on continuing to stir to pot. She doesn't have any concern for Tre, she's just looking for airtime.

Of course Jennifer is happy with all this conflict about Luis, really turned to spot light off her and Bill.

If I didn't dislike Melisa so much, I'd maybe feel a bit sorry for her being caught between Tre and Marg.
Tre demanding total and complete support, when she doesn't offer it back can't be easy.

I don't really look for it, but there is more and more shady things coming out about Luis and his finances.
I think Tre needs a prenup to protect herself from Luis, not the other way around.


----------



## 1LV

I think Little Luis is loving Stumpy going all bad ass to “protect” him.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Yes, housewives should never be allowed to record a song!
> I was surprised the poor job the recording studio of putting the song together. It looked so professional when they went in, but the finished project sounded like they had produced it on Garage Band on an iPhone.
> I suppose professionals couldn't even help the ladies.
> 
> The wolf pack's outing looked much more fun. They did some heavy duty drinking on that boat.
> Who couldn't help but laugh at Bill coming home with his shirt on backwards and the wild hair and not even noticing.
> 
> *I'm so tired of Tre being all hood over talk of Luis. I also blame Marg on continuing to stir to pot. She doesn't have any concern for Tre, she's just looking for airtime.*
> 
> Of course Jennifer is happy with all this conflict about Luis, really turned to spot light off her and Bill.
> 
> If I didn't dislike Melisa so much, I'd maybe feel a bit sorry for her being caught between Tre and Marg.
> Tre demanding total and complete support, when she doesn't offer it back can't be easy.
> 
> I don't really look for it, but there is more and more shady things coming out about Luis and his finances.
> I think Tre needs a prenup to protect herself from Luis, not the other way around.


None of these women are true friends.  They're all looking for air time.  Tre has no concerns for anyone but herself, not even her own brother and his family.  She is the epitome of hypocrite.  Teresa is acting mafioso but at least the mafia have each other's backs.
If she's stupid enough to get married without a prenup, then she deserves whatever fallout may come.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> None of these women are true friends.  They're all looking for air time.  Tre has no concerns for anyone but herself, not even her own brother and his family.  She is the epitome of hypocrite.  Teresa is acting mafioso but at least the mafia have each other's backs.
> If she's stupid enough to get married without a prenup, then she deserves whatever fallout may come.


I agree that they aren’t friends although I would say Teresa and Delores  have history together. 
Joe Gorga decided years ago to side with Tre on camera over the Wakiles to keep Melissa on the show. That’s where Teresa’s expectation of loyalty comes from.  Joe basically admitted this in a recent interview. He’s no longer friends with Ritchie.


----------



## rockhollow

Just got Hayu for a few months and thought I would revisiting all the old episodes of the housewives, starting with New Jersey.
My goodness Tre was so young and dare I say, sweet.
I had forgotten that in the first season, Tre just had 3 daughters.
And Juicy Joe was almost kind  

Danielle is hard to take from the get go. She was so desperate to be friends with the other ladies, but went about it all wrong. At this point, all the NJ ladies are quite conservative (hard to believe) and Danielle is way to wild for them.

I am looking forward to the table flipping - it make a star out of Tre.

It's kind of weird to see Caroline's boys. They were so young and Caroline was so sure they were going to make something of themselves. And jump to now, where they still haven't really made anything of themselves.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> I agree that they aren’t friends although I would say Teresa and Delores  have history together.



I wonder how this friendship works, since Delores is friends with Caroline?


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Yes, housewives should never be allowed to record a song!
> I was surprised the poor job the recording studio of putting the song together. It looked so professional when they went in, but the finished project sounded like they had produced it on Garage Band on an iPhone.
> I suppose professionals couldn't even help the ladies.
> 
> The wolf pack's outing looked much more fun. They did some heavy duty drinking on that boat.
> Who couldn't help but laugh at Bill coming home with his shirt on backwards and the wild hair and not even noticing.
> 
> I'm so tired of Tre being all hood over talk of Luis. I also blame Marg on continuing to stir to pot. She doesn't have any concern for Tre, she's just looking for airtime.
> 
> Of course Jennifer is happy with all this conflict about Luis, really turned to spot light off her and Bill.
> 
> If I didn't dislike Melisa so much, I'd maybe feel a bit sorry for her being caught between Tre and Marg.
> Tre demanding total and complete support, when she doesn't offer it back can't be easy.
> 
> I don't really look for it, but there is more and more shady things coming out about Luis and his finances.
> I think Tre needs a prenup to protect herself from Luis, not the other way around.


I'm finally caught up and Bill with his messed up hair and backwards shirt made me laugh as well.  He seems like a nice guy except for the cheating part.  That song was awful.  Not sure if that or the one the "OC Reelz" group recorded was worse.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg I fell asleep during the let’s make a song, episode! Only Melissa was really _really_ interested in doing that.

Melissa just posted a teaser on her FB pg of the reunion show. It looks like they are all fighting with each other! What a mess.

you need FB to watch:






						Watch
					






					fb.watch


----------



## meluvs2shop

swags said:


> I agree that they aren’t friends although I would say Teresa and Delores  have history together.
> *Joe Gorga decided years ago to side with Tre on camera over the Wakiles to keep Melissa on the show.* That’s where Teresa’s expectation of loyalty comes from.  Joe basically admitted this in a recent interview. He’s no longer friends with Ritchie.


What was the beef with the Wakiles? I stopped watching when they were on so I missed a few seasons.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I'm just now catching up on these last two seasons. And I have to say, Jackie annoys tf out of me. Watching her crooked mouth is very distracting. I know that sounds mean because she clearly can't help it, but it's bothersome.


----------



## swags

meluvs2shop said:


> What was the beef with the Wakiles? I stopped watching when they were on so I missed a few seasons.


Joe Gorga said the Wakiles were going to be let go but he went to bat for them and they remained on the show. Kathy may have been a ”friend” at that point. They were let go after that season and Ritchie said that Rosie wouldn’t film without Kathy or him.  Rosie quit speaking to Joe after that. Joe had the sit down with Teresa and Kathy and Rosie on camera where they basically parted ways.


----------



## swags

The season finale was kind of lack luster. Jackie pretending she was going to eat cole slaw, Tiki pretending to work, and Luis pretending to ask Joe Gorga for Teresa’s hand. I would have rather he asked Joe Guidice!
The Margaret and Teresa feud is boring. The stories are out there. Margaret had nothing else to talk about and probably didn’t want to mention her own legal and financial problems.


----------



## MKB0925

swags said:


> The season finale was kind of lack luster. Jackie pretending she was going to eat cole slaw, Tiki pretending to work, and Luis pretending to ask Joe Gorga for Teresa’s hand. I would have rather he asked Joe Guidice!
> The Margaret and Teresa feud is boring. The stories are out there. Margaret had nothing else to talk about and probably didn’t want to mention her own legal and financial problems.


I agree...how about Luis announcing Tre would never have to work and move into their 15ft house but sounded like he said 50 and then they storm out...lol!


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> Joe Gorga said the Wakiles were going to be let go but he went to bat for them and they remained on the show. Kathy may have been a ”friend” at that point. They were let go after that season and Ritchie said that Rosie wouldn’t film without Kathy or him.  Rosie quit speaking to Joe after that. Joe had the sit down with Teresa and Kathy and Rosie on camera where they basically parted ways.


 

I am rewatching to series now that I have hayu, and I am just finishing season two.
At the christening for Adriana at the conclusion of Season 2, we get to see little Joe/Melissa and the Wakiles for the first time at the ceremony. Funny to see them all happy together when I know what's coming in the continuing season.
And then at the reunion show we see Danelle going after Tre with information she had got from Melissa, who isn't on the show yet.

I said in Series One Juicy was almost kind to Tre. Now at the end of season 2, there is no kindness in him for her. He is always annoyed and looks like her can barely tolerate her. And their money issues are coming on fast  and heavy already.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> The season finale was kind of lack luster. Jackie pretending she was going to eat cole slaw, Tiki pretending to work, and Luis pretending to ask Joe Gorga for Teresa’s hand. I would have rather he asked Joe Guidice!
> The Margaret and Teresa feud is boring. The stories are out there. Margaret had nothing else to talk about and probably didn’t want to mention her own legal and financial problems.



I agree.
I think Marg was perfectly happy to have her feuding with Tre be her storyline, keeping her problems out of the lime light.
And the other ladies as well, not much of their lives were discussing because it was all about Tre and Luis.
I don't even know why we had to have Tiki and wife, no storyline really.
Jackie trying to jump back in and decide she was still mad at Tre after supposable mending with Tre, was just a waste of time.

I can image there is going to way too much screaming at the reunion.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I am rewatching to series now that I have hayu, and I am just finishing season two.
> At the christening for Adriana at the conclusion of Season 2, we get to see little Joe/Melissa and the Wakiles for the first time at the ceremony. Funny to see them all happy together when I know what's coming in the continuing season.
> And then at the reunion show we see Danelle going after Tre with information she had got from Melissa, who isn't on the show yet.
> 
> I said in Series One Juicy was almost kind to Tre. Now at the end of season 2, there is no kindness in him for her. He is always annoyed and looks like her can barely tolerate her. And their money issues are coming on fast  and heavy already.


I’m not sure if that was the real him coming out or if it was the stress of the over spending coupled with the show that changed him. He did seem more cheerful in the first season.
I don’t know if her ride with the new guy is going to be much better.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

What is the latest season of this show now? I've been watching this on Hulu, and I think the latest is season 10 or 11.


----------



## swags

Mid Century Gal said:


> What is the latest season of this show now? I've been watching this on Hulu, and I think the latest is season 10 or 11.


Current season is 12 according to my guide.


----------



## sgj99

Teresa is one of the most self-absorbed, hateful people ever.  I’m not crazy about Margaret or Jennifer either but Teresa is one notch higher on the “I’m a horrible person“ meter.

I really only like Delores.


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree that Teresa is horrible.  In soooooooooooo many ways too.  I cannot stand to even look at her.  I wish she’d take a grammar course to learn to speak correctly.   When I look at her I can only think of the word NASTY!


----------



## rockhollow

How amusing to be watching the series from the beginning. I am on Season 3.
Get to see Delores for the first time at her friend Caroline's house. She's beautiful and doesn't look that much different. Delores has had some really good PS

And agree Swags, you can see how much the finances are effecting Juicy Joe as the seasons progress.
Tre seems to act like it just some small hiccup in their lives, but seems to accept that there is no endless spending anymore and starts working at her book sales and appearances to bring in income.

After rewatching, I do think that before the bankruptcy, Tre was truly unaware of Juicy's business practices even signing things, but in this season she's much more aware of what is going on and unfortunately accepts what's happening. She was not an innocent anymore.


----------



## swags

Jackie’s reportedly my been demoted to friend and Traci has been fired!








						RHONJ rumors: Jackie Goldschneider demoted to friend while newbie Traci Johnson fired after one season
					

Rumors are that Real Housewives of New Jersey star Jackie Goldschneider has been demoted to a friend of the show.




					www.monstersandcritics.com


----------



## lulilu

Good riddance to Traci.  She thought she was all that and was entitled to put her nose into things that had nothing to do with her.  Thirsty.


----------



## TC1

Anytime Traci tried to have a conversation it seemed very forced and awkward. I am a bit surprised about Jackie...but. Meh.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Jackie’s reportedly my been demoted to friend and Traci has been fired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHONJ rumors: Jackie Goldschneider demoted to friend while newbie Traci Johnson fired after one season
> 
> 
> Rumors are that Real Housewives of New Jersey star Jackie Goldschneider has been demoted to a friend of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monstersandcritics.com


I found them both pretty boring, TBH.  Can't say I'll miss them.


----------



## swags

Did anyone watch part one of the reunion? Teresa has not let go of anything from the past regarding Melissa and her brother.


----------



## TC1

The fact that Teresa called Marge "trout mouth" proves she doesn't have a mirror. What has she done to her own? Yikes. The reunion doesn't need to be 3 parts. Geez OC was only 2, but I guess the husbands on this series need to be dragged out for an hour or so


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Did anyone watch part one of the reunion? Teresa has not let go of anything from the past regarding Melissa and her brother.


Teresa is disgusting.  Her mafia attitude about family loyalty only applies to herself.  Her "love bubble" is a brain bubble.  Everything is either Melissa or Margaret's fault.  She really is trash.  I hope they get rid of her too.  Melissa should have postponed her wedding until after Teresa delivered??  She really thinks the world revolves around her.  It'll be very hard to feel sorry for Tre when Louie shows his true self.  Jennifer as well.  So much for contrition.  She's as loudmouth and annoying as ever.  No one else could speak with these two idiots screaming over everyone.
Gia is annoying too.  If my daughter spoke to my brother like that, I might just smack her.  "Don't talk about my Nonna and Nonni"??  It's Joe's mother and father.  Sorry Gia, children, regardless of how old they are, trumps grandchildren.  He can say whatever he damn well wants.  These shows are getting old.  I need to go watch more Downton Abbey.


----------



## 1LV

purseinsanity said:


> Teresa is disgusting.  Her mafia attitude about family loyalty only applies to herself.  Her "love bubble" is a brain bubble.  Everything is either Melissa or Margaret's fault.  She really is trash.  I hope they get rid of her too.  Melissa should have postponed her wedding until after Teresa delivered??  She really thinks the world revolves around her.  It'll be very hard to feel sorry for Tre when Louie shows his true self.  Jennifer as well.  So much for contrition.  She's as loudmouth and annoying as ever.  No one else could speak with these two idiots screaming over everyone.
> Gia is annoying too.  If my daughter spoke to my brother like that, I might just smack her.  "Don't talk about my Nonna and Nonni"??  It's Joe's mother and father.  Sorry Gia, children, regardless of how old they are, trumps grandchildren.  He can say whatever he damn well wants.  These shows are getting old.  I need to go watch more Downton Abbey.


Amen, from start to finish. I would love to see Teresa leave the show and take Jennifer with her.


----------



## 336

I can't believe Teresa. She screams about family all the time, but doesn't have Melissa as a bridesmaid. I am just speechless and the "she made me a bridesmaid when I was a month away from giving birth". I don't even know what to say.

Her bubble is stupid.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree about Tre. For someone who spends so much time screaming about the importance of family, she is such a hypocrite!
I am rewatching the old seasons, and she treats her cousin Kathy terrible. She wants nothing to do with them, over some old conflict between her father and Kathy's father.
She is  totally devoted to the Manzo's, but we all know in the coming seasons, that falls apart.

And there seems to be no use in calling her out about anything. Once Tre has something in her mind, it doesn't matter if it's correct or not, Tre doesn't back down.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I will not miss Traci or Jackie. Girl, bye.


----------



## chaneljewel

purseinsanity said:


> Teresa is disgusting.  Her mafia attitude about family loyalty only applies to herself.  Her "love bubble" is a brain bubble.  Everything is either Melissa or Margaret's fault.  She really is trash.  I hope they get rid of her too.  Melissa should have postponed her wedding until after Teresa delivered??  She really thinks the world revolves around her.  It'll be very hard to feel sorry for Tre when Louie shows his true self.  Jennifer as well.  So much for contrition.  She's as loudmouth and annoying as ever.  No one else could speak with these two idiots screaming over everyone.
> Gia is annoying too.  If my daughter spoke to my brother like that, I might just smack her.  "Don't talk about my Nonna and Nonni"??  It's Joe's mother and father.  Sorry Gia, children, regardless of how old they are, trumps grandchildren.  He can say whatever he damn well wants.  These shows are getting old.  I need to go watch more Downton Abbey.


I totally agree.  Teresa is a horrible person.  If I were Joe and Melissa, I wouldn’t go to that travesty of a wedding either.  What a joke!   Unfortunately,  she’s brought Gia down to her disgusting level.  I wish they’d get rid of her as she absolutely brings nothing to the show.


----------



## chaneljewel

I kept yelling at my tv to tell Teresa and that awful Jennifer to “shut up.”   No one could say anything with those two big mouths.  They totally deserve each other as “friends”.


----------



## bagsforme

336 said:


> I can't believe Teresa. She screams about family all the time, but doesn't have Melissa as a bridesmaid. I am just speechless and the "she made me a bridesmaid when I was a month away from giving birth". I don't even know what to say.
> 
> Her bubble is stupid.



My mouth dropped when she said she should have moved the wedding because of that.  It just shows what a POS she is.  She's completely toxic.  I can imagine how much stress she puts on her "family".  The only way to keep peace is to cut her out of their lives.


----------



## Swanky

Watched tonights Reunion episode. . . every time I think I couldn't like Teresa more, she goes and outdoes herself.  She is impossible to like.


----------



## 1LV

^^^^
Completely agree.  She’s loud, vulgar and obtuse.  What’s to like?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Tre stan here since season 1.
Oooooh weeeeee either some of you haven’t watched from when Joe and Melissa joined or you just want to hate Tre.
Joe and Melissa are trash and the only reason they came on the show was to “take down Tre” Tre has been saying for years her and Melissa aren’t close. Tres entire family hates Melissa, Joe and her got married quickly after they met and they said she would use him. 
joe and Melissa weren’t there when Tre was in prison, they never helped (only when cameras were around) the grandparents did.Tre can say alot about them but she keeps her mouth shut all the time (I would be singing like a canary) Joe is a crook, GMA did a whole segment on it. Joe lost his parents home (public records) and the list continues but the real kicker here is just how horrible Joe talks to women, truly disturbing but everyone is okay with it because they want to hate Tre. 
melissa doesn’t deserve to be a bridesmaid since they both confirmed they don’t speak outside the show the only reason Melissa is acting mad is because if Tre films her wedding she won’t get camera time. Remember Rosie? Kathy? They all hate Joe and Melissa now they call them barn animals and now they want to reconcile with Tre. Jaqueline at the S6 reunion clocked Melissa (boy it was the sign of times) Tre needs to cut them off and uninvite them to the wedding.


----------



## swags

Margaret is annoying. She outed Bills affair because she was slut shamed. I don’t understand why we aren’t supposed to shame women who jump into the sack with married men. I get the men are to blame too but it doesn’t make the woman any less trash. 
Tre needs to be careful. Luis drops the woman he is dating because he met Teresa Giudice. He sounds like a con artist on the come up. 
Ive never felt that Tre and Melissa were close and I think her and her brother film together because it benefits both of them but now that the parents are gone, I doubt they make much effort off camera.


----------



## lulilu

I think the worst of Margaret was that she bragged about her sexcapades and used them as both a storyline and her book/promotion.  It was just a private affair.


----------



## TC1

When Andy asked Margaret about her relationships with her step-kids. She said only one as strained. But she loves the follow up with "I don't have any biological children" when the cheating is brought up. SO?? you don't think they are hurt on behalf of their fathers by talking about it on television?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Glitterandstuds said:


> Tre stan here since season 1.
> Oooooh weeeeee either some of you haven’t watched from when Joe and Melissa joined or you just want to hate Tre.
> Joe and Melissa are trash and the only reason they came on the show was to “take down Tre” Tre has been saying for years her and Melissa aren’t close. Tres entire family hates Melissa, Joe and her got married quickly after they met and they said she would use him.
> joe and Melissa weren’t there when Tre was in prison, they never helped (only when cameras were around) the grandparents did.Tre can say alot about them but she keeps her mouth shut all the time (I would be singing like a canary) Joe is a crook, GMA did a whole segment on it. Joe lost his parents home (public records) and the list continues but the real kicker here is just how horrible Joe talks to women, truly disturbing but everyone is okay with it because they want to hate Tre.
> melissa doesn’t deserve to be a bridesmaid since they both confirmed they don’t speak outside the show the only reason Melissa is acting mad is because if Tre films her wedding she won’t get camera time. Remember Rosie? Kathy? They all hate Joe and Melissa now they call them barn animals and now they want to reconcile with Tre. Jaqueline at the S6 reunion clocked Melissa (boy it was the sign of times) Tre needs to cut them off and uninvite them to the wedding.


Oh, I feel the same way. I cannot stand Melissa and Joe. I don't like the way she treats Teresa and I think she's a phony. Joe just grosses me out to the core. All he does is talk about sex and how he wants it and talks about his pe*is all the time. It makes me sick. I would be so embarrassed if I was Melissa to have my husband act like that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Joe stills acts like a teen. Always challenging the men to do something stupid. Sometimes it’s funny but most times it’s like, really? But why?

@Glitterandstuds I agree with you! I love Melissa’s body and Tre is way OTT sometimes but I trust her more than Melissa. Joe likes to throw around, treat me like your brother/family. Because it sounds good on camera. It sounds like he’s the victim. He knows what he is doing. 

I don’t trust nor like Louie tho.


----------



## Jayne1

Finally saw the full season.

If you just watch Louie, not knowing anything about the allegations everyone brings up, he seems like a nice guy.  We never seen him do anything over the top or cringe-y. He even calmly tells Tre to stop interrupting and let him answer the questions. Or at the reunion, he whispered to her to not get so emotional, which was great advise.

He may be a jerk, but we didn't see that in him.

What he sees in that woman though, I have no idea. I don't think he should rush to get married either.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't really know which Housewives thread this belongs in, but did anyone see that Ramona showed Tre's wedding invitation on an Instagram Live? Apparently all the details were there, including the wedding website where guests had to RSVP. Someone on TikTok went in to see who was invited and who had responded as attending. Oh Ramona!


----------



## TC1

buzzytoes said:


> I don't really know which Housewives thread this belongs in, but did anyone see that Ramona showed Tre's wedding invitation on an Instagram Live? Apparently all the details were there, including the wedding website where guests had to RSVP. Someone on TikTok went in to see who was invited and who had responded as attending. Oh Ramona!


I did see that  today is Andy Cohen's bday and he posted a pic with her and said something like "you can leak my next party details anytime" 
It was also said that on the RSVP list Joe and Melissa had "respectfully declined"


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> I did see that  today is Andy Cohen's bday and he posted a pic with her and said something like "you can leak my next party details anytime"
> It was also said that on the RSVP list Joe and Melissa had "respectfully declined"


On the video I saw they hadn't answered yet. That may have changed at some point. She said you could also go in and change people's responses too though so who knows if they did it or someone else. What a disaster!


----------



## swags

I read Joe and Melissa are not attending Teresa’s wedding.


----------



## TC1

They are filming, supposedly there was a big blow up.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh my Lord, where to begin… (courtesy the Daily Mail)


----------



## Mrs.Z

Wow, I’m speechless!


----------



## swags

Over the top.


----------



## sgj99

The dress is ugly, the crown is ridiculous and the hair/hair extensione just hideous.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I feel like I’m looking at a 90s bride. Yikes!


----------



## rockhollow

nothing like going over the top for your second wedding!


----------



## lucydee

No Bueno!


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> nothing like going over the top for your second wedding!


I agree.  I think a second wedding should be low-key and definitely no bridal shower.


----------



## purseinsanity

Do whatever makes you happy, but I don't think anyone would accuse Teresa of having any sense of good taste!
The whole wedding looks like something 70s Vegas meets 80s Jersey threw up.


----------



## purseinsanity

White Orchid said:


> Oh my Lord, where to begin… (courtesy the Daily Mail)
> 
> View attachment 5584328



Her face looks like a plastic blow up version of its former self.


----------



## Gal4Dior

That wedding look is tragic. That veil is brainwash chic.


----------



## 1LV

purseinsanity said:


> Do whatever makes you happy, but *I don't think anyone would accuse Teresa of having any sense* of good taste!
> The whole wedding looks like something 70s Vegas meets 80s Jersey threw up.


I don't think anyone would accuse Teresa of having any sense,* period.*


----------



## purseinsanity

Gal4Dior said:


> That wedding look is tragic. That veil is brainwash chic.


You have to have a brain to be brainwashed.    Every time I look at Tre, I just imagine a void in that head.  
Her forehead looks squeezed to death.  My brain hurts just looking at that monstrosity.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I hope this marriage lasts for Teresa's girls sake.   They haven't had it easy with both parents incarcerated.   I'm sure there are emotional wounds that they aren't even aware of.
Tree's tiara is hideous imo.    Way too spiky and cheap looking.
Her hair is ridiculous, and she looks trashy.    Maybe this is a good thing as it would be easier to burn these cringe-inducing photos when/if this marriage fails. 
I'm sure she spent a $hit load of money on this circus performance.  I wonder how long these clowns can keep up the act, before their curtain rings down?


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> I agree.  I think a second wedding should be low-key and definitely no bridal shower.


No white virgin bridal wear that's for sure.  

Not a popular opinion, don't come after me anyone.  lol


----------



## Jayne1

KellyObsessed said:


> I'm sure she spent a $hit load of money on this circus performance.  I wonder how long these clowns can keep up the act, before their curtain rings down?


It was for a TV show so she may not have had many expenses.

What is written on her veil?


----------



## lulilu

I agree that all the virginal white (looking at you Meghan Markle -- even the Queen was offended with her white gown and ridiculous veil) is not appropriate for second and third marriages.  IDK why women insist on doing it.  Didn't they do the whole gown and veil at their first wedding?  A gorgeous evening gown would be so much more chic.  These OTT second weddings are childish to say the least.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> It was for a TV show so she may not have had many expenses.
> 
> What is written on her veil?


Sempre Insieme means "Always Together" it's also on the stone Luis had commissioned to be placed at the entrance to their home. I think it has to do with her parents..and how they "sent" Luis to her  
Anyway it's tacky AF, just like them


----------



## Rouge H

Where where her three girls? No pictures of them that I’ve seen.


----------



## lulilu

Rouge H said:


> Where where her three girls? No pictures of them that I’ve seen.


I thought there are 4 girls, but there is a photo of 4 young ladies in gowns posted somewhere.  I thought they are her daughters.


----------



## Jayne1

Rouge H said:


> Where where her three girls? No pictures of them that I’ve seen.


The 4 daughters were her bridesmaids as well as 2 or 3 fellow reality TV housewives.


----------



## sgj99

I agree.  No white bridal gown, no veil.


----------



## sgj99

Luis likes all this attention way too much.


----------



## TC1

Rouge H said:


> Where where her three girls? No pictures of them that I’ve seen.


They were bridesmaids. All grown up now! the hair and make up ages them a bit too..but they all looked very nice.


----------



## TC1




----------



## TC1

10K for that hair? *dead*


----------



## Jayne1

She didn't realize until the next day that she copied her first wedding look?


----------



## blkbarbie310

The whole look is tragic. Bless her heart.


----------



## Rouge H

I’m amazed at how her daughters are pretty young women. Trea regardless of how over the top for most…she seemed to
really be happy and that’s what I wish for her a second chance.


----------



## sgj99

A Porsche!  For a 17 year old!!!









						Melissa Gorga celebrates her daughter Antonia's 17th birthday in NYC
					

Real Housewives of New Jersey star Melissa Gorga celebrated her daughter Antonia's 17th birthday by taking her to TAO Downtown, located in New York City on Friday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




These kids who grow up on Reality TV are going to have a hard time living normal lives as adults who actually work for a living.  

Whatever happened to Caroline Manzo’s boys?  They loved slapping their name on something (which all these Reality people do) and then acting like they created some great product.  The fashion lines by the women who can design or sew are my favorite.  Can anyone say:  She by Sheree’?


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> A Porsche!  For a 17 year old!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa Gorga celebrates her daughter Antonia's 17th birthday in NYC
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of New Jersey star Melissa Gorga celebrated her daughter Antonia's 17th birthday by taking her to TAO Downtown, located in New York City on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *These kids who grow up on Reality TV are going to have a hard time living normal lives as adults who actually work for a living.*
> 
> Whatever happened to Caroline Manzo’s boys?  They loved slapping their name on something (which all these Reality people do) and then acting like they created some great product.  The fashion lines by the women who can design or sew are my favorite.  Can anyone say:  She by Sheree’?


I think many of them "work" on IG and social media marching things.  The facade of "reality" is getting milked as long as possible.  I guess as long as there are fools eating up whatever these people with two brain cells are selling, they'll keep doing it.  Good for them, I guess.
All four of Tre's daughters merch like crazy, so do Kim Zolziak's daughters.  They're all trying to be Kardashians.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> A Porsche!  For a 17 year old!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa Gorga celebrates her daughter Antonia's 17th birthday in NYC
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of New Jersey star Melissa Gorga celebrated her daughter Antonia's 17th birthday by taking her to TAO Downtown, located in New York City on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These kids who grow up on Reality TV are going to have a hard time living normal lives as adults who actually work for a living.
> 
> Whatever happened to Caroline Manzo’s boys?  They loved slapping their name on something (which all these Reality people do) and then acting like they created some great product.  The fashion lines by the women who can design or sew are my favorite.  Can anyone say:  She by Sheree’?


I just clicked on the link.  Antonia and my daughter were born on the exact same date.  Antonia looks much older than a 17 year old all dolled up!  She makes my daughter look like an infant.


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> I just clicked on the link.  Antonia and my daughter were born on the exact same date.  Antonia looks much older than a 17 year old all dolled up!  She makes my daughter look like an infant.


Your daughter probably looks like what a 17 year-old should look like.
Antonia looks way too grown up.


----------

